#ubuntu-es 2010-12-20
<esmirlin> ostias  es super complicado!
<TrueNhero> puedo convertir un vcproj en un makefile?
<mama21mama> JCDG, debe tener una falsa carga
<cousteau> TrueNhero, crear un makefile no es muy complicado
<cousteau> lo único, no sé si el código de VS se puede compilar en Linux, a lo mejor usa cosas propias de Windows o bibliotecas de MS
<TrueNhero> cousteau, ok, pero es que no se de migrar
<cousteau> esmirlin, olvida ese link, prueba con este que parece más sencillo: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Remastersys
<TrueNhero> cousteau, mira el .vcproj http://pastebin.com/s839mAgx
<cousteau> TrueNhero, como si me enseñas algo en chino, es muy bonito, pero no voy a ponerme a descifrar a ver qué es lo que dice
<TrueNhero> cousteau, si no es la idea,
<cousteau> TrueNhero, con un poco de suerte, algún programa tipo Code::Blocks puede importar esos archivos
<cousteau> googleando, a primera vista parece que sí... ahora quedaría por salvar el tema de las diferencias Windows/Linux y las bibliotecas propias de MSVS
<esmirlin> cousteau, voy a probarlo, muchísimas gracias
<cousteau> TrueNhero, de qué es el proyecto, exactamente? es algo sencillito que has hecho tú, o algo más gordo?
<TrueNhero> es algo sencillito que ha hecho alguien mas, jaja, es para convertir un formato .3d en .obj
<cousteau> jarl...  .obj lo conozco (incluso hice una clase C++ para visualizarlos en OpenGL), pero .3d ni idea
<cousteau> ¿con blender no se podrán importar y exportar?
<cousteau> bueno, si es una cosa de convertir formatos, sin interfaces gráficas ni cosas raras, con un poco de suerte no use cosas específicas de visual studio y se pueda compilar cin un GCC corriente
<cousteau> aparte del vcproj, ¿cuántos archivos más hay?
<TrueNhero> cousteau, 2 .cpp, y 2 .h
<cousteau> pues a lo mejor con un   g++ -Wall *.cpp -o ejecutable   funciona
<cousteau> o a lo mejor necesitas linkarlo a algo
<TrueNhero> que es g++?
<cousteau> el compilador de c++
<cousteau> si no lo tienes, instala build-essential
<TrueNhero> hmm ok
<cousteau> y bien? funcionó?
<TrueNhero> cousteau,  muchas gracias, ire a linux a mirar
<cousteau> ah, vale...
<TrueNhero> es que me toco entrar a windows, porq desde la maquina virtual no pude ejecutar el .exe resultante
<cousteau> bueno, también puede ser interesante buscar en los #include de los .cpp y los .h a ver si hay algo que ponga "windows" o "conio"
<TrueNhero> cousteau, que es conio?
<cousteau> la verdad, no sé qué conio es... creo que es como ncurses, es para hacer interfaces por consola
<TrueNhero> cousteau, #include <windows.h>
<TrueNhero> cousteau, soy un ignorante, que es #include?
<cousteau> una cosa de C y C++ que indica qué "módulos" de funciones se van a usar
<cousteau> TrueNhero, pues si ese programa no te vale, podrías probar a ver si el Blender te deja
<cousteau> desde luego, los wavefront .obj los puede importar y exportar, y me suena que 3DS también
<TrueNhero> cousteau, ya lo he intentado varias veces,pero es un rip de formas de los juegos de psp
<milko> montar: no se encontro medio en /dev/sr0
<milko> me sale eso cuando quiero montar el cdrom0, que puede ser?
<carlosubuntu> hola
<owl_> Buenas
<owl_> Alguien podrían ayudarme....? Estoy tratando de copiar un archivo de aproximadamente 4GB con 'scp' pero se queda colgado, no logro saber la causa de ello.
<sebikul> owl_, el archivo de donde a donde lo estas copiando?
<owl_> Dos máquinas en mi LAN.
<owl_> Me aseguré de los permisos de los directorios y están bien. Consigo copiar archivos livianos pero específicamente con el de 4GB se queda colgado y no copia ni un byte.
<sebikul> mmm, ni idea. lo unico que se me ocurre es que el error sea causado porque el soporte al que queres copiar el archivo sea fat, aparte de eso no tengo idea
<jmanuel_cool> owl_, si el destino esta formateado en FAT no puedes poner archivos mayores a 2Gb
<cousteau> o a lo mejor scp no soporta archivos de más de 2 ó 4 GiB, pero me sorprende
<cousteau> a lo mejor simplemente tienes que esperar, piensa que ethernet no es muy rápido
<cousteau> no me acuerdo si 10 ó 100 Mbps, que son 1 ó 10 MB/s, con lo que 4 gigas tardarían entre 6 ó 7 minutos y más de una hora
<cousteau> ...no, perdón, entre 40 segundos y 6 ó 7 minutos
 * cousteau se retira
<owl_> jmanuel_cool, la partición es ext3.
<arp-> alguien?
<roxio> #mp3plus
<jesusElifelet> una pregunta ubuntu tiene como firewall apparmor????
<jesusElifelet> asi como opensuse?
<sebikul> jesusElifelet, apparmor no es un firewall. el que usa ubuntu, pero que no esta instalado por defecto se llama iptables
<TheNet1> buenas como les va?
<Reisilver> hola
<TheNet1> que alternativa puedo usar a flash para hacer un software educativo multiplataforma relacionado a gnu ubuntu, para insentivar a los estudiantes de prepa
<TheNet1> he intentado impress, pero lo veo incomodo ya q tengo q trabajar con un test de evalucion
<Malckosme> buenas ubunteros
<chilicuil> hola Malckosme
<Malckosme> que hay de tema linux esta noche?
<xangua> el mismo tema de todas las noches
<chilicuil> soporte de ubuntu linux hasta donde he visto
<Malckosme> tratar de conquistar el nucleo?
<chilicuil> xD
<xangua> no, soporte de ubuntu
<Malckosme> pues aun ando con mi problema
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Malckosme> veran
<Malckosme> tenia 3 particiones
<Malckosme> 1 win vista, 2 una libre de 8gb y 3 linux
<Malckosme> entonces
<Malckosme> reinstale el vista pero al hacerlo borre la particion de 8 gb
<Malckosme> y al reinstalar el grub
<Malckosme> quise entrar al windos y solo se queda negra la pantalla
<Malckosme> trate de editar el grub.menu
<Malckosme> pero al intentar ver las particiones solo dice que son sda
<Malckosme> pero el el grub.menu dice particiones hd
<Malckosme> alguien sabe algo?
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l
<chilicuil> grub.menu?, no sera menu.lst?, aunque, en la ultima version de ubuntu ya no se usa version...
 * chilicuil no entiende el problema, asi que dejara de balbucear
<arp-> grub2 no usa menu.lst
<Malckosme> si menu.list
<Malckosme> bueno pues eso
<Malckosme> saben a lo que me refiero
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l
<arp-> y mira tus particiones
<Malckosme> pero ahi tengo la duda
<Malckosme> salen particiones tipo sda
<Malckosme> y al editar el grub salen hd
<chilicuil> Malckosme: si no arranca, entonces prueba poniendo ahi sd en lugar de hd, es solo una idea...
<arp-> tipo sda?
<arp-> e?
<arp-> sda es el device
<Malckosme> gracias chilicuil lo probare
<Malckosme> aunque como dice arp- es solo el device
<chilicuil> alguien de pura casualidad ha usado o comprende la orden 'exec'?, tengo un script que lo ejecuta como 'exec NUMERO > /tmp/fifo' y tambien como 'exec 3>&1', cosa que no entiendo =S
<chilicuil> umm, bueno creo que es un poco abusivo preguntarlo en un domingo a media noche xD, lo intentare otro dia, buenas noches
<ikatza> hola a todos
<ikatza> me gustaria que alguien me ayudara
<ikatza> necesito formatear el disco duro y ponerle ubuntu y windows de nuevo
<ikatza> como lo hago?
<ikatza> ahora tengo ubuntu 10.10
<mama21mama> ikatza, debes redimencionar la particion que tienes con gparted; luego le instalas en esa nueva particion.
<mama21mama> y luego recuperar el grub, ya que win se lo comera.
<ikatza> si, pero para recuperar el grub es muy dificil no?
 * iUs3r hi
<lanber> hola tengo unproblema con una pantalla
<lanber> tengo una pantalla notmal y luego una wacom
<lanber> que han estado funcionando perfectamente hasta ahora
<lanber> he intentado cambiar la resolucionde la wacon, pr que no se veia
<lanber> la parte de abajo de las carpetas
<lanber> de tal manera que ahora no funcina esa pantalla
<lanber> pero solo con mi usuario, si entro con otro
<lanber> usuario funciona
<lanber> un propiedades de pantalla detecta la wacom pero cuando
<lanber> le cambio la resolucion me dice que salga fuera del sistema
<lanber> que puedo hacer?
<lanber> nadie sabe como puedo cambiar la configuracion de las pantallas para un usuario?
<arp-off> wacom?? que es eso?
<lanber> es otra pantalla (tableta digitalizadora)
<lanber> pero es lo mismo, ¿como puedo cambiar a mi usuario la configuracion de pantalla?
<lanber> ¿es podible que a un usuario no le funcione la pantalla y a otro si? en el mismo ordenador
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> nunca use esas pantallas
<arp-off> desde donde pretendes cambiar la configuracion?
<lanber> pero como puedo volver a unas resoluciones standar
<lanber> sistema/preferencias/pantalla
<arp-off> que placa de video es?
<lanber> una ati
<arp-off> tiene los drivers instalados?
<lanber> si
<arp-off> bueno, debes cambiar eso permisos de admin
<lanber> como?
<arp-off> si tienes el catalyst
<lanber> si
<arp-off> ejecuta el catalyst desde consola con sudo
<lanber> ya esta, no se como le he conseguido pero ya funciona
<arp-off> ok
<lanber> gracias
<arp-off> ahora deberia dejarte cambiar los valores
<arp-off> el etma que esa operacion siempre requiere permisos
<arp-off> xD
<lanber> si
<fosco_> buenas
<dzup2> buenas
<dzup2> ya se nos hizo tardecito aqui
<dzup2> son las 3am heh
<dzup2> hmm estas APIs deveras me hicieron perder la nocion del tiempo, ya van para 12 horas al hilo programando por aca  heh
 * dzup2 a dormir, buenas noches.
<netzsooc> canal mudo?
<fosco_> mala hora
<netzsooc> hola fosco_ oye, tú usas gwibber?
<fosco_> lo usaba
<fosco_> me he pasado a hotot
<netzsooc> ahora lo pruebo... es que no entiendo el mensaje de error que me manda gwibber:
<netzsooc> Exception AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'px_proxy_factory_free'" in <bound method ProxyFactory.__del__ of <libproxy.ProxyFactory object at 0x8cac2ec>> ignored
<fosco_> hotot va mucho mejor, lo unico q gwibber tiene mejor es q tambien soporta chat de facebook
<fosco_> bueno, en realidad soporta el muro, no el chat
<netzsooc> sí, y también buzz y myspace y identi.ca
<netzsooc> hotot sólo twitter no?
<fosco_> twitter+identi.ca
<esmirlin> hola! sabéis si gnome shell funciona bien en marverick?
<esmirlin> hola! sabéis si gnome shell funciona bien en marverick?
<dardanelos> buenos días
<dardanelos> soy nuevo en Linux tras 5 años de usar OSX
<dardanelos> mi ubuntu en mi powermac G5 va  muy bien, es más la ha hecho revivir a mi máquina
<dardanelos> hay alguien ahí fuera?
<erUSUL> dardanelos: si
<dardanelos> hola erusul
<dardanelos> qué tal?
<lanstat> saludos soy un usuario gentoo y deseaba probar ubuntu que version me sugieren?
<arp-> 10.10 .....
<arp-> gentoo ?.. viejito...
<lanstat> con q version del kernel viene?
<arp-> 2.6.35-22
<arp-> tampoco es tan importante tener la ultima...
<arp-> si sos viejo usuario de gentoo, entonces lo mas parecido en la actualidad es Arch
<arp-> si te gusta compilar todo
<lanstat> no lo q pasa es q con un grupo de amigos se penso en desarrollar una distro y como la mas standart es ubuntu entonces nos pusimos en plan de usarla
<arp-> um
<arp-> usarla como modelo?
<lanstat> si queriamos sacar todos los paquetes que vienen preinstalados y dejarla como un sistema base
<arp-> podrias usar debian para eso de base
<lanstat> si tambien esa era la idea pero por cuestion de compatibilidad de programas decidimos ubuntu
<arp-> y cual es el fin de dejarla pelada?
<erUSUL> !minimal
<kubot> Ubuntu Minimal es una imagen muy pequeña en espacio, y descarga la mayoría de los paquetes desde Internet durante la instalación, permitiendote instalar solo los que quieres (el instalador es similar al del CD !alternate) | Ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (inglés)
<arp-> jaja
<xangua> usa ubuntu minimal y le pones lo que quieras
<lanstat> no pensamos usar los paquetes que vienen en el arbol de synaptic sino crear nuestro propio arbol de programas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> xangua: se, la verdad
<xangua> su propio repositorio¿¿
<lanstat> lsi
<arp-> :S
<arp-> no lo veo muy viable eso
<arp-> sobretodo por el tema de la seguridad de los paquetes y los mirrors
<arp-> pero bueno... nada quita que no lo hagan
<lanstat> lo q buscamos con crear nuestros paquetes es que a veces ahi paquetes precompilados que no usan ciertas flags que ayudan a la integracion con otros paquetes
<arp-> es verdad sep
<lanstat> he muchos problemas de ese tipo con slackware y he visto algunos casos en los .deb
<arp-> me ha pasado con ciertos programas donde por ejemplo si bien uso la version x64 de ubuntu, no viene por ejemplo compilado con soporte de SSE2/3
<arp-> seria un x64 generico
<lanstat> eso mismo problemas de ese tipo
<arp-> y si yo compilo la aplicacion por mi cuenta con SSE2/3 , noto la diferencia inmediatamente
<arp-> ejemplo tonto y simple, por ejemplo lo vi en john the ripper una vez
<lanstat> y tambien esta el hecho de que el kernel sea generico a mi nunca me gusto un kernel generico pues no aprovecha bien mi procesador
<arp-> a ser una compilacion x64 generica, noto en los bechmark la perdida de velocidad
<arp-> y... el kernel esta seteado en un x64
<arp-> a menos que lo compiles de 0 con los flag que te gusten
<arp-> como todo
<arp-> es un arduo trabajo todo eso...
<arp-> yo creo que algo bueno seria, poner mas variedad de .deb's con opciones mas finitas
<arp-> de compilaciones
<arp-> por ejemplo, de un mismo paquete, una version x64, otra con SSE, y asi
<erUSUL> el kernel por ser generico no pierde velocidad ... generic significa que las optimizaciones se hacen cuando se carga el kernel no cuando se compila. Es decir con el kernel lo unico que pierdes son unos KiB de memoria en codigo
<arp-> erUSUL: sep tambien
<arp-> pero podria pasar que ciertos aspectos directamente no se usen del micro
<arp-> cito como ejemplo, SSE2/3
<lanstat> pero la diferencia es bastante notoria si por ejemplo compilas uno como x64 generico y uno con para la familia phenom
<arp-> supongamos que la compilacion obvio eso
<erUSUL> lanstat: no, no hay diferencia como dije solo unos poco kib de memoria.
<lanstat> mmm.... bueno lo reviso
<erUSUL> arp-: los kernel solo usan enteros nada de coma flotante ( excepto el modulo  raid y alguna otra excepcion ) asi que usar sse o no no es diferencia
<arp-> pero me refiero a los paquetes
<arp-> como dije arriba...
<arp-> no al kernel
<erUSUL> ok
<arp-> osea, podria venir alternativas a cosas que realmente valga la pena
<esmirlin> hola gente, he instalado gnome shell pero no sé por qué, me resulta un poco lento cuando ejecuto programas y tal, alguien tiene una idea de por qué puede ser¿?
<erUSUL> esmirlin: que es todavia software beta poco optimizado? el uso excesivo de 3D? que está hecho en gran parte con javascript? a saber
<esmirlin> jops, me parece super bonito (estoy ya aburrido del clásico gnome... que no da mucho juego...)
<fosco_> esmirlin, podría ser que tu aceleracion 3D no fuese muy buena, shell necesita 3D, o como dice erUSUL debido a que aun está en desarrollo, a mi me va bastante bien
<esmirlin> fosco_, cómo lo configuras¿?
<fosco_> esmirlin, no hay mucho q configurar
<TrueNhero> buenas, hay alguna manera de aplicar un parche PPF desde linux?
<esmirlin> lo instalo en un acer travelmate 5520G
<fosco_> de hecho en shell no hay nada q configurar
<fosco_> y para el 3D hay q saber si tienes el driver adecuado
<erUSUL> esmirlin: comprueba que tienes 3d por hardware
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: que es un parche ppf?
<esmirlin> erUSUL, cómo puedo saberlo¿?
<erUSUL> esmirlin: glxinfo | grep -Ei '(direct|render)'
<arp-> y que pc tenes esmirlin ?
<TrueNhero> parche .ppf
<esmirlin> arp-, acer travelmate 5520G
<esmirlin> erUSUL, direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<esmirlin> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT
<arp-> si bueno, el cpu y ram
<erUSUL> esmirlin: ahi tienes no tienes aceleracion por hardware. comprueba tu /var/log/Xorg.0.log para ver que pasa
<arp-> erUSUL: has probado los drivers de Ati OFICIALES?
<erUSUL> arp-: yo no tengo una ati
<erUSUL> esmirlin: si quieres pegalo en un pastebin y le hechamos un vistazo
<arp-> ah
<arp-> la otra vez baje los drives para una HD 4200 Mobility, si bien se instalaron era como si no estuvieran
<marcriera> hola
<endejandemore> yejaa
<marcriera> puedo hacer una pregunta sobre gestión de infrastructuras linux?
<arp-> ?
<TrueNhero> erUSUL, PPF-O-MATIC v3.0
<TrueNhero> con wine
<TrueNhero> perfect
<erUSUL> no  idea
<esmirlin> erUSUL, okis voy a ello
<esmirlin> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ca/2024517
<erUSUL> esmirlin: estas usando fglrx. por que? fglrx no soporta tu tarjeta en 3d por lo que se ( es antigua )
<esmirlin> erUSUL, ufff pues  no tengo ni idea :S es que esas cosas no me las he planteado en la vida :S cómo puedo modificarlo y dejarlo para que funcione guay?
<erUSUL> esmirlin: al parecer si que lo soporta ... y no veo ningun error. todo deberia estar bien-
<esmirlin> no sé, te cuento, tengo un tema instalado que usa emerald... puede que eso afecte a la hora de cargar gnome shell?
<arp-> esa
<arp-> que lindo es zsh
<mitnick> buenas
<arp-> hola
<mitnick> alguien sabesi bluefish tiene algun plugin para dejarlo wysiwyg
<fosco_> no me suena mitnick
<fosco_> bluefish soporta gran cantidad de lenguajes, intentar interpretarlos todos sería dificil
<mitnick> necesito para html
<TrueNhero> kiero sacar la lista de archivos de un dvd pero el terminal me dice que no existe montado en /media
<fosco_> mitnick, quizá kompozer te resulte más sencillo
<erUSUL> !html
<kubot> es el HyperText Markup Language, usado para contruir páginas web. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (era Nvu), Iceape, Composer, Amaya | Entornos de Desarrollo: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem | Para tutoriales acerca de HTML vea: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mitnick> si creo que probare composer
<fosco_> kompozer
<Tarrasquero> erusul, revisad la ortografia del bot
<yn1205> ¿como agrego usuarios?
<file_not_found1> root@facundo-desktop:/home/facundo# /etc/init.d/smbd restartRather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<file_not_found1> utility, e.g. service smbd restart
<file_not_found1> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<file_not_found1> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart smbd
<file_not_found1> smbd start/running, process 2245
<fosco_> yn1205, sistema - administracion - usuarios y grupos
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe a que se debe ese error?
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found1, usa paste es mas comodo
<yn1205> Grasias
<file_not_found1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545987/
<fosco_> file_not_found1, te está diciendo que uses sudo restart smbd
<file_not_found1> ya se, pero a que se debe ese error
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found1, esa es la id de un proceso en marcha?
<file_not_found1> es una red de windows
<file_not_found1> y da ese error
<Tarrasquero> me refiero a la id 2245
<Tarrasquero> y 2271
<fosco_> file_not_found1, se debe a que algo o alguien está intentando reiniciar el proceso smbd de manera incorrecta
 * mama21mama 0/
<file_not_found1> el problema es al inicio de ubuntu
<file_not_found1> ese alguien podria ser yo?
<fosco_> posiblemente has editado algo para forzar que se inicie samba
<fosco_> y lo has hecho a la manera antigua
<file_not_found1> mate el proceso desde el monitor del sistema
<Tarrasquero> no es mas correcto finalizarlo? digo en tal caso
<file_not_found1> gvfsd-network
<file_not_found1> gvfsd-smb
<file_not_found1> gvfsd-smb-browser
<fringe1> proponen tumbar la web del PSOE por la ley sinde a las 18:00 se va apuntar alguien ?
<Tarrasquero> fringe1, encima que nos quedamos sin pelis a la carcel...ten en cuenta que este channel se archiva publicamente, asi que ve rectificando o iran por ti
<Tarrasquero> \0
<Tarrasquero> estos no son sitios hombre...
<fringe1> pero si esta twitter lleno de mensajes, esta por toda la red la noticia
<erUSUL> !ot | fringe1
<kubot> fringe1: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<EGCdigital> http://twitter.com/EGCdigital
<krypt> la
<dmlr> buen dia, alguien podria ayudarme con una wireless d-link dwa 125?
<fringe1> dmlr>>>  no te lo detecta el pc?
<dmlr> me la detecta pero ahorita tengo el sig resultado del iwconfig :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545994/
<dmlr> siguiendo estos pasos http://odioawindows.blogspot.com/2010/06/configuracion-d-link-dwa-125-en-ubuntu.html
<Tarrasquero> dmlr, que modelo es?
<Tarrasquero> ah ya la vi ^
<file_not_found1> como captura con ubuntu el streaming de una camara ip?
<dmlr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545996/
<omikron4> dmlr: esta detectada, solo que no esta conectada a ninguna red, entonces los valores son 0
<dmlr> este es el resultado de lsmod
<dmlr> como podria conectarla, e estado 3 dias de lleno con eso y no e podido
<Tarrasquero> dmlr, le cargaste el modulo?
<omikron4> te falta bajar l firmware dmlr
<omikron4> mira en controladores de hardware por si esta, dmlr
<omikron4> y si tienes el aircrack-ng te dira que driver tiene con sudo airmon-ng, dmlr
<fringe1> como puedo forzar la deteccion de un telefono movil conectado por usb?
<omikron4> de todas formas creo que sta va con mayusculas
<Tarrasquero> fringe1, instala la herramienta apropiada para ese tlfn
<dmlr> carge el modulo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546000/ estos son los modulos q saq con el comando modprobre -l |grep rt
<omikron4> fringe1: prueba con wammu
<dmlr> ahorita el airmon-ng no me dice nada
<dmlr> del firmware si estoy confundido...
<fringe1> omikron4>>>  ok voy a probarlo
<Tarrasquero> dmlr, coloca sudo airmon-ng ra0
<dmlr> usage: airmon-ng <start|stop|check> <interface> [channel or frequency]
<omikron4> es que para ver los drivers solo hay que poner sudo airmon-ng dmlr
<Tarrasquero> simplemente no esta instalada
<Tarrasquero> lsmod | grep ra ← esto que te arroja?
<dmlr> xfrm4_mode_transport      981  0
<dmlr> xfrm6_mode_transport     1013  0
<dmlr> nf_conntrack_ipv6      14441  2
<dmlr> ipv6                  229581  52 ah6,esp6,xfrm6_mode_beet,xfrm6_mode_tunnel,ipcomp6,xfrm6_tunnel,tunnel6,ip6t_REJECT,nf_conntrack_ipv6
<dmlr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546002/
<Tarrasquero> lsmod | grep rt
<dmlr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546003/
<Tarrasquero> el modulo no esta cargado
<omikron4> dmlr: has mirado en controladores de hardware? sistema administracion controladores de hardware?
<Tarrasquero> modprobe -r rt y despues modprobe rt
<omikron4> prueba asi sudo modprobe rt3370STA
<dmlr> es q uso fedora, ayer logre q me la detectara.. pero hize algo mal esta mañana y metoco comenzar de ceros, y no se si me falta algo por hacer
<omikron4> y como con fedora buscas soporte en ubuntu, dmlr?
<Tarrasquero> dmlr, no es por nada pero quizas te damos consejos y al final lo que haras es confundirte mas
<Tarrasquero> modprobe -r rt y despues modprobe rt   ←   prueba esto de todas formas a ver
<dmlr> el modulo rt2870sta lo instale como lodecian el el blog odioawindows, creo q asi fue cuando me qdo bn pero ahora tengo esto
<dmlr>  sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<dmlr> FATAL: Error inserting rt2870sta (/lib/modules/2.6.35.9-64.fc14.i686/extra/rt2870/rt2870sta.ko): Device or resource busy
<Tarrasquero> dmlr, le colocaste antes -r?
<dmlr> cuando le pongo el -r no manda mensaje, le quiro el -r mando y el mismo error
<JuanMarquez> alguien tiene el link de la noticia donde comentan porque no hay shipit de ubuntu server 10.10
<JuanMarquez> ?
<Tarrasquero> dmlr, sabes el nombre exacto de tu driver?
<dmlr> ralink 3070 o 2870, con los de la paguina ralink me instala el 3370
<Tarrasquero> dmlr, es pci?
<dmlr> usb
<dmlr> omikron4-> en fedora no e recibido respuestas...
<Tarrasquero> estas montando el modulo equivocado
<Tarrasquero> sudo modprobe rt2870usb
<Tarrasquero> lsmod | grep rt
<dmlr> FATAL :not found
<Tarrasquero> pues deve acavar asi
<Tarrasquero> en usb
<dmlr> rt3370sta             491696  0
<Tarrasquero> el que le corresponda
<omikron4> dmlr: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122845.0
<omikron4> lo que pasa es que esta en ruso,pero algunas cosas se entienden dmlr
<omikron4> dmlr: http://www.ralink.com.tw/support.php?s=2
<TrueNhero> se me mata el basenji cuando le doy añadir
<dmlr> RT8070/RT3070/RT3370 USB este es el q bajo, voy a probar con el 2870 q acave de ver, q es usb, ya comento mis resultados
<rengo> holas gente bueno dias
<rengo> necesito recpmiendes paquetes para monitorear smart del hd raid 1 y sai/ups
<rengo> creo raid 1 es msmm
<dmlr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546015/
<dmlr> el resultado del make me da error
<esmolante> #leysinde
<pipo65> buenas
<TrueNhero> buenas , si instalo visual studio con wine puede mejorar la ejecucion de programas hechos con VS?
<pipo65> pregunta tengo una atheros 5523a que controlador debo instalar
<pipo65> TrueNhero: el q lo uses sobre wine no indica q mejore su ejecuccion solo se ve el modo de que lo puedas usar sobre linux
<pipo65> wine es un emulador
<TrueNhero> ok
<TrueNhero> es que me sale un error de JIT
<TrueNhero> que no se que es
<pipo65> TrueNhero: trata de instalarlo desde una terminal
<pipo65> usando wine
<pipo65> es decir poner wine y el nombre del ejecutable
<pipo65> dentro de la consola te mostrara los tiempo de ejecuccion del programa
<pipo65> si hay un error y es emendable pues que la consola te dira la respuesta
<pipo65> muchas veces pasa q segun la vercion de wine puede q te falten librerias
<pipo65> y algunas son instalables
<arp-> que feo es usar wine...
<Tarrasquero> arp-, modprobe ath5k && lsmod | grep ath5k
<arp-> ?
<arp-> se...
<dmlr> buenas acabo de reiniciar por si tenia modulos mal cargados, se soluciono el prolema, ahora tengo lo de esta mañanahttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546024/
<dmlr> no puedo ver ninguna inalambrica disponible..YY
<dmlr> alguien puede ayudarme, aqui es donde me quedo... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546024/
<cossier> dmlr ra0 creo que es tu antena no??
<dmlr> sep
<granjero> hola, no estoy pudiendo encontrar como eliminar a un usuario de un grupo
<dmlr> sistema->administracion->usarios y grupos(o similar.....)
<granjero> dmlr, es para un server, no tengo X
<dmlr> aaa um....
<dmlr> /etc/group: contiene los miembros de cada grupo, excepto para el grupo principal, que aparece en /etc/passwd.
<granjero> yo estoy haciendo un server samba y quiero que varios usuarios tengan acceso a los archivos de las carpetas que creo para cada departamento
<granjero> entonces hago los grupos de los departamentos, pero cuando un usuario crea un archivo lo crea a su nombre y a nombre de su grupo
<dmlr> si no me equivoco hay tres cosas q se administran al crear los archivos, tal cual para sus nesesidades, el usuario dueño, el grupo dueño, y ademas el permiso para otros grupos de ver y modificar,
<dmlr> asi q un usuario creo q deberia pertenecer aun solo grupo...(segun le entiendo)
<TrueNhero> se puede aplicar un parche .PPF desde la consola?
<dmlr> alguien me puede ayudar con un probelma de acess point not associated???????
<dmlr> ?
<dmlr7> alguien puede ayudarme aconectarme a una red wifi? tengo esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546043/
<javila> dmlr7, no entiendo mucho....pero no tiene calidad,ni nivel de señal.....no se podra conectar.
<dmlr7> entonses q podria hacer?
<javila> minimo necesita señal y algo de calidad
<javila> Eso se consigue con una mejor antena o mejor ubicacion
<dmlr7> sudo iwlist ra0 scan
<dmlr7> ra0       Interface doesn't support scanning : Invalid argument
<dmlr7> es exrtaño, antes me daba q no daba resultados
<javila> Ahi me pierdo,esos temas son liosos cuando de pronto no te reconoce el harw¡¡¡
<dmlr7> # iwlist ra0 scan
<dmlr7> ra0       No scan results
<dmlr7> ahora me da otro resultado...
<dannyLopez> como actualizo el kernell?
<fosco_> dannyLopez, se actualiza automaticamente con el resto de paquetes cuando haya uno nuevo disponible
<dannyLopez> fosco_: como se que kernel tengo?
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta uname -r
<dannyLopez> fosco_: supuestamente a mi kernel no se le aplica el parche de las 200 lineas por que solo aplican para los 2.6.36.2 y yo tengo el 2.6.35-23-generic
<dmlr7> ya creo q seria uscando elcodigo fuente
<dmlr7> *buscando
<fosco_> dannyLopez, yo no tocaría el kernel si no sabes muy muy bien lo q estás haciendo
<dannyLopez> fosco_: pero quiero aprender igual no tengo nada que perder en esta maquina...
<dannyLopez> ayudame si
<dannyLopez> esq el Pc se esta quedando congelado en cada momento
<fosco_> puedes empezar aplicando el parche directamente desde terminal sin modificar el kernel
<fosco_> si ves q realmente te interesa porque notas un cambio de rendimiento entonces te metes más a fondo
<fosco_> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/11/22/el-parche-milagro-de-linux-ahora-con-script-de-instalacion/ <- aquí tienes un script que lo hace sin modificar el kernel
<fosco_> hora de irse
<fosco_> nos vemos
<mifer> connect irc.freenode.net
<mifer> ups
 * fzeta saludos habitantes de la RED.......................................................echo [ok]
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fzeta> ? uBOTu-fr
<fzeta> que es lo que acaba de pasar aquí que no me entero uBOTu-fr
<Lancro> son cosas mias o intentas hablar con un bot?
<Tarrasquero> fzeta, :)
<dnyLpz> en ubuntu 10.10 cual es el kernel mas nuevo?
<sebikul> dnyLpz, la version mas reciente es la 2.6.35-24
<dnyLpz> sebikul: y por que para el parche de las 200 lineas pide tener un kernel mas nuevo
<sebikul> dnyLpz, porque todavia no fue implementado en una version estable. igualmente, ese parche no trae ninguna mejora de rendimiento para los usuarios comunes
<dnyLpz> q tipo de mejoras trae?
<sebikul> hace que la ejecucion  de programas en todas las tty disponibles sea mas eficiente, pero como el entorno de escritorio (gnome) y todas sus aplicaciones son ejecutadas desde una misma tty no afecta en nada al rendimiento
<dnyLpz> a
<TrueNhero> un problema http://pastebin.com/x8nAkx98
<dnyLpz> sebikul: esq tengo un prblema para motar SD y en el audio, entonces me recomendaron actualizar de kernel pero sigo teniendo los mismos problemas con la SD y el audio
<stifmaister> holass
<sebikul> !hi, stifmaister
<kubot> stifmaister: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-es :D
<Brahem> olaa
<cousteau> ¿sabéis cómo puedo grabar un CD a partir de MP3 sin que me introduzca pausas entre pistas? He intentado con el Brasero, pero introduce una pequeña pausa entre pistas (sólo una fracción de segundo, pero es un fastidio para discos continuos)
<sebikul> cousteau, deberia haber una opcion para seleccionar la duracion de dicha pausa
<cousteau> sebikul, la puse en "eliminar pausa" y al menos en Aqualung se sigue oyendo una pausa
<cousteau> (no es una pausa de 2 segundos, es sólo un "clic", pero ya te fastidia el disco)
<Brahem> cousteau
<Brahem> esa pausa es del mp3
<Brahem> como no lo quieras hacer con audacity i aguntar la cancion
<cousteau> en aqualung los MP3 se oyen seguidos... a lo mejor puedo hacer que el aqualung grabe el CD
<Brahem> x) tonces dele ;)
<Brahem> escuxaron la ley sinde
<cousteau> Brahem, MP3 suele ser problemático a la hora de "gapless", pero algunos programas como Aqualung soportan reproducción gapless de MP3
<Brahem> cousteau yo uso amarok ;)
<zyen> alguno puede ayudarme a instalar Dradil en ubuntu?
<cousteau> Brahem, yo Exaile, pero hasta ahora Aqualung es el único que me ha permitido lo de gapless con MP3
<Brahem> x)
<cousteau> (con Exaile puedo escuchar ogg gapless, pero no MP3)
<cousteau> bien, creo que voy a convertir el disco a FLAC con el propio Aqualung, que parece que se lleva bien con el tema gapless (al menos en Exaile funciona), soporta etiquetas y se puede guardar sin compresión, y luego grabar los FLAC con el Brasero
<dannyLopez> tengo problemas con mi sonido
<Zt1cKm4N> buenas
<Zt1cKm4N> alguien sabe algo del atake a las webs de partidos politicos españoles?
<arescorpio> dannyLopez : utiliza ALSA Mixer en ubuntu y configura tu sonido (búscalo en Synaptic o $ sudo aptitude install alsa-mixer  o el paquete que sea relativo )
<dannyLopez> yo utilizo el alsa mixer
<TrueNhero> si tengo 2gb de ram cuanto debo tener de wap?
<TrueNhero> *swap
<Tarrasquero> truenhero, con 1gb sobra todo
<cousteau> bueno, me parece que si tienes menos swap que ram no puedes suspender a disco
<TrueNhero> es que se me ralentiza cuando abro muchas pestañas en chromium
<cousteau> TrueNhero, prueba reduciendo el uso de swap
<cousteau> !swappiness
<kubot> La swap es la memoria virtual de Linux, una extensión a la RAM en el disco duro. No conviene tener más de 1 GB de swap. Para reducir su uso y que el sistema vaya más rápido, ver: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Minimizar_el_uso_del_swap
<dannyLopez> arescorpio: yo controlo el audio con alsa mixer
<arescorpio> dannyLopez cuando dejo de funcionar tu sonido?
<chilicuil> buenas, alguien sabe como hacer que un comando se ejecute como otro usuario al arranque?, segun yo los scripts del arranque se ejecutan como root...
<dannyLopez> arescorpio: no dejo de funcionar solo q empezó a sonar feo en la actualizacion de 10.04 a 10.10
<cousteau> dannyLopez, tendrás algún volumen demasiado alto y otro demasiado bajo, a lo mejor
<dannyLopez> cousteau: pero en win2 le subo todo el volumen y no suena asi como suena en ubuntu
<cousteau> dannyLopez, tendrás algún volumen demasiado bajo y otro demasiado alto, el que está alto hace clipping y el que está bajo lo reduce, pero ya con clipping
<dannyLopez> como arreglo eso
<cousteau> dannyLopez, espera, te digo cómo tengo yo el alsamixer
<dannyLopez> ok
<cousteau> master 84 (-7.50 dB), PCM en 74 (+0.00 dB)
<cousteau> comprueba que PCM esté por debajo de 74 o en 74, si no a lo mejor hace clipping
<cousteau> (no estoy seguro de que sea así, pero a lo mejor)
<dannyLopez> el resto en 100?
<cousteau> el resto creo que no tienen que ver
<dannyLopez> ok voy a esperar a q alguien se conecte al emesene a ver si sigue sonando como un "pedo"
<dannyLopez> xD
<cousteau> y no sería más fácil poner música o algo para probar?
<dannyLopez> en algunas canciones suena bien pero el problema esq no se le puede subir todo el volumen, mientras q en otras canciones si toca bajarle mas del 50%
<dannyLopez> y si sigue sonando como un "pedo" el emesene
<dannyLopez> chanfle
<arescorpio> dannyLopez tu problema es solo en el emesene (que es el que utilizabas en la version 10.04 verdad) o también suena mal por ejemplo en otros casos como en un juego ?
<cousteau> creo que puedo decir, sin miedo a equivocarme, que si una canción suena demasiado alta y otra demasiado baja, no es culpa de ALSA, sino de la canción
<arescorpio> porque si subieras la version del emesene tal ves se corrija el mal sonido
<TrueNhero> si alguien conoce basenji busco algo parecido
<TrueNhero> cousteau, se puede poner sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 con programas abiertos?
<chilicuil> ???, a que te refieres TrueNhero ?, eso es un parametro que se le pasa al kernel...
<dannyLopez> arescorpio: mi version de emesene es la de los repos
<dannyLopez> emesene 1.6-dev PPA-r2042
<brunof> hola
<brunof> alguien conoce un software para llevar una base de datos de clientes de un negocio
<brunof> ?
<TrueNhero> pues que lo ejecute pero no importa si hay programas abiertos cierto chillicuil
<dannyLopez> ahora no quiere imprimir nooo
<cousteau> TrueNhero, creo que sí
<TrueNhero> tks
<cousteau> si no... lo peor que te podría pasar es que tuvieses que reiniciar
<arescorpio> dannyLopez >>>deb http://apt.emesene.org/ ./
<arescorpio> deb-src http://apt.emesene.org/ ./            tienes estos repositorios de emesene ?
<dannyLopez> para q es eso?
<rugoso> hola
<arescorpio> para tener la ultima version de emesene en ubuntu a traves de repositorios al archivo sources.list
<rugoso> estoy teniendo problemas para montar una carpeta que tengo en un server ubuntu 10.04 en una maquina con ubuntu 10.04 en la red local
<rugoso> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.185/home/COMPARTIDO/LAPA /media/LAPA
<dannyLopez> arescorpio: en terminal deb-src http://apt.emesene.org/ ./  o como lo hago?
<rugoso> ese es el comando que estoy escribiendo
<rugoso> me dice mount error(13): Permission denied
<arescorpio> # sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list       una vez que edite el archivo sources.list   agregas al final las dos lineas que te di y finalmente 'guardas'  todo y sales del archivo sources.list  , a continuación haces  # aptitude update       para actualizar   y finalmente   # aptitude safe-upgrade
<arescorpio> y tendrás actualizaciones de emesene (la ultima version)
<dannyLopez> Err http://apt.emesene.org ./ Packages
<dannyLopez>   404  Not Found
<arescorpio> editaste primero el archivo sources.list ?
<dannyLopez> claro
<arescorpio> luego al final de todas las lineas que encuentras  pusiste una abajo de la otra las dos lineas anteriores y finalmente guardaste todo
<dannyLopez> si señor
<arescorpio> al actualizar te tira error por la terminal?
<dannyLopez> si el error q te mostre
<arescorpio> pues entonces busca en google (como hice yo ) y tal ves existan lineas mas actuales de repositorios al sources.list para emesene  ( y utilizo Trisquel y debian Squeeze)
<arescorpio> esta creo que es la mas actual , solo esta :  deb http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Emesene     (http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Emesene)
<dannyLopez> arescorpio: yo actualice por ppa no es lo mismo?
<arescorpio> hacelo por terminal
<arescorpio> http://www.google.es/#hl=es&expIds=17259&xhr=t&q=emesene+en+ubuntu+a+traves+de+repositorios+al+archivo+sources.list&cp=66&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=emesene+en+ubuntu+a+traves+de+repositorios+al+archivo+sources.list&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=60f4a62b56d154cb
<cousteau> arescorpio, eso es una página de doc.ubuntu-es.org, no unos repositorios
<arescorpio> fijate bien
<dannyLopez> arescorpio: http://pastebin.com/KZT52q8i
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<dzup2> ya vine
<capitan> buenas
<capitan> porfa una ayuda
<capitan> alguien ally
<sebikul> !ask, capitan
<kubot> capitan: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<capitan> resulta que bage un linux y lo instale sin probarlo y tiene un poco de cosas en la pantalla que no me gustan y quiero saber como se las quito
<capitan> es el 10.04
<capitan> mejor dicho trae todas los menus en la pantalla principal y no me gustan ally
<sebikul> capitan, podrias explicar mejor que es lo que buscas?
<capitan> sera que tengo que quitarlo o esperar sus instrucciones
<capitan> bueno tenia el 9.04
<capitan> y no tenia en  la pantalla todo pero este si
<sebikul> capitan, te lo repito,  podrias explicar mejor que es lo que buscas? si no nos dices no podremos ayudarte
<Reisilver> capitan?¿
<capitan> bueno resulta que este linux que instale tiene todo el menu en la pantalla y no me gusta asy encambio el otro distro que tenia tenia solamente en la pantalla parte isquierda superior 3 cosas y de ahy salia todo el menu pero este tiene todo en la pantalla
<capitan> no quiero el menu en la pantalla
<capitan> y este lo tiene
<Reisilver> no entender
<capitan> que puedo hacer para quitarlo
<Reisilver> te refieres a la pantalla de logeo
<Reisilver> ?¿
<sebikul> capitan, antes que nada este canal es para soporte sobre ubuntu, no linux en general. segundo, si lo que buscas es ayuda, intenta explicar tu problema de la mejor manera, no balbuceando
<capitan> si cuando lo prendo todo sale en la pantalla
<Reisilver> o sea la pantalla de login no te gusta cómo se ve
<capitan> bueno mandame la direccion donde se ponen los pantallasos y te mando un pantallaso para que me entiendas
<Reisilver> sebikul cabe decir que linux es el kernel o sea que sería gnu linux ubuntu
<Reisilver> la distro
<Reisilver> capitan usas ubuntu?¿
<Reisilver> 10.04  o 10.10
<Reisilver> ?¿
<capitan> si
<capitan> 10.04
<Reisilver> ah ya
<capitan>  yo creo que cogi el remix porque la ves pasada vi que el remix hera asy
<Reisilver> sabes hay una forma de cambiar la pantalla de logeo
<Reisilver> dejame revisar mi ubuntu
<capitan> como
<sebikul> capitan, usa ImageShack, sube una captura de pantalla e intenta explicar lo mas claro posible que es lo que buscas
<capitan> bueno cual es la direccion porfa
<sebikul> imageshack.us
<sebikul> si lo que quieres es cambiar el fondo de la pantalla para iniciar sesion, puedes usar ubuntutweak
<Reisilver> sebikul recuerdas que el ubuntu anterior tenía la opción de cambiar la pantalla de entrada para que le pusieras el tema que quisieras a la pantalla de entrada pues que en lucid ya no trae esa opción
<Reisilver> no la encuentro
<sebikul> Reisilver, ni me acuerdo, siempre use ubuntutweak
<g3o> Reisilver, si se puede pero el procedimiento es algo mas "engorroso"
<Reisilver> antes era de lo más simple
<Reisilver> bueno voy a instalar el ubuntuteak
<g3o> aqui digo como: http://is.gd/j6uLx
<Reisilver> gracias
<g3o> a la orden
<capitan> bueno quiero que la pantalla me salga asi http://120linux.com/ubuntu-10-04/
<capitan> como muestra la fotografia
<Reisilver> estaba grabando Memories, de katsuiro otomo a alguien le gusta el anime?¿
<Reisilver> en DVD9 con K3B
<Reisilver> que me late que le instalaste la versión remix
<capitan> que me dicen
<Reisilver> de notebook
<capitan> si creo pero no decia asi sino notebook
<Reisilver> yo lo instale a la primera y me salio tal cual en la captura
<Reisilver> ese es gnome
<Reisilver> el escritorio
<TrueNhero> los formatos de dvd todos los lee ubuntu?
<TrueNhero> joliet y esos
<Reisilver> de leer
<Reisilver> leer
<Reisilver> pues los lee
<capitan> no eso no me sale como en la pantalla la verda instale la remix
<Reisilver> el problema es cuando grabas
<Reisilver> sí
<Reisilver> instalaste la REMIX
<capitan>  creo pues por las caracteristicas espera quue voy amanddar un pantallazo
<Reisilver> a formatear e instalar el ubuntu con gnome
<capitan> sera que hay alguna forma de borrar solo ubuntu porque es que tengo win en la ota parte de la memoria
<Reisilver> que lo tienes en un USB
<Reisilver> ?¿
<capitan> no en laptop sino que 30 gb para uno y 80 para el otro
<TrueNhero> es que tengo un dvd de datos que me lee en windows y esta cerrado, existe un programa llamado isobuster de windows que analiza los cds perfectamente, existira uno parecido en linux?
<Reisilver> pues qué pasa no lo lee tu disco el ubuntu
<Reisilver> cuando instalas ubuntu le dices que sólo formatee la partición que va a usar luego reconoce al windows que tienes en la PC y lo carga en el grub
<Reisilver> instala sólo el ubuntu
<Reisilver> ubuntu  great live CD
<TrueNhero> Reisilver, no lo quiere leer
<Reisilver> ubuntu 10.04?¿
<TrueNhero> Reisilver, 10.10
<Reisilver> pues man
<Reisilver> no lo lee
<Reisilver> o sea lo pones y te aparece que no tiene contenido
<Reisilver> ?¿
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-21
<Reisilver> es extraño es un DVD-R o DVD+R
<TrueNhero> Reisilver, lo pongo y no sale nada de nada, pero la unidad si lee
<TrueNhero> acabo de meter uno que si habia leido en el pasado
<TrueNhero> pero no lo lee
<Reisilver> a mí me paso con un disco que me dio un amigo, lo grabo en su grabadora samsung un DVD-R y yo tengo un grabador LG así que no leía no lo podía ver
<Reisilver> raro
<Reisilver> tu grabadora te está dejando man
<Tarrasquero> truenhero, tiene sesion abierta?
<Reisilver> yo creo que es su grabadora
<Reisilver> necesita mantenimiento o limpieza
<Tarrasquero> bueno de cualquier manera voy a zzZZzz
<Reisilver> quizá limpiando la lente
<Reisilver> dormir?¿
<Tarrasquero> pues si, lo hacen los humanos
<Reisilver> bueno me voy también nos vemos gente y digan ubuntu mola
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Reisilver> chau
<Tarrasquero> bay
<TrueNhero> lo logre
<TrueNhero> es muy raro
<TrueNhero> tenia abierta la carpeta donde se montaron los archivos, en un terminal, cerre la ventana de terminal y se monto
<BsdNeo> TrueNhero: cerraste y se monto de nuevo ??
<TrueNhero> BsdNeo, no, habia cambiado el disco,cerre el terminal y se monto
<TrueNhero> a mi tambien me extraño mucho,
<BsdNeo> TrueNhero: sudo umount /directorio donde esta montado
<TrueNhero> BsdNeo, no, es que el terminal lo abri desde un script, de nautilus
<BsdNeo> TrueNhero: sinceramente no se entiende muy bien, es medio bizarro
<BsdNeo> cual es el problema y que te gustaria que se solucionara
<TrueNhero> no, ya se soluciono
<TrueNhero> gracias
<mitnick> buenas
<BsdNeo> mitnick: \o
<jmanuel_cool> una diarrea de saludos para todos ustedes
<labbteehee> jmanuel_cool: un tapon para tu diarrea
<jmanuel_cool> labbteehee, no, gracias
<capitan> muchachos porque mi ubuntu 10.04 no tiene menu
<dabor> capitan, lo habras quitado?? tendrias que agregarlo de nuevo
<labbteehee> capitan: tienes barra?
<labbteehee> capitan: si tienes barra, pincha con el boton derecho y anadelo
<capitan> un poco de barras del lado isquierdo i no como antes que tenia unos menus enel lado de arriba isquierdo
<b-zone> hola a todos
<capitan> no me da occion de ponerle otro escritorio
<jmanuel_cool> capitan ¿que tal te manejas con la consola?
<b-zone> tengo un dilema me compre una netbook y no me gusto para nada la ubuntu netbook edition 10.10 la cosa es que me gusta mucho la version de UNE 10.04pero me falla el wifi con esa
<jmanuel_cool> capitan, es para ver de que manera te puedo ayudar, si grafica o por consola (aclaro antes que me caigan encima los talibanes)
<capitan> mas o menos porque
<capitan> es mas estoy buscando el escritorio hace rato porque tome una foto y lo guarde en el escritorio y no lo puedo encontrar
<capitan> bueno
<jmanuel_cool> capitan, disculpa la tardanza
<jmanuel_cool> ¿cuantas barras tienes en el escritorio?
<capitan> 10
<capitan> espera y te mando un pantallazo
 * cousteau quiere ver el escritorio con 10 barras
<louismalle> barras de qué?
<jmanuel_cool> louismalle, de chocolate
<jmanuel_cool> XDDD
<louismalle> eso pensé
<louismalle> mañana llevaré mi nueva portatil a un starbucks y trabajaré desde ahí
<jmanuel_cool> louismalle, es en broma, al amigo capitan se le desbarato el escritorio y la apariencia de las barras y los menúes
<louismalle> portátil*
<capitan> http://img691.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img691/1935/snapshot1tc.png
<louismalle> oh
<capitan> esa es la imagen de la qu te hablo y no me gusta asy sino como antes
<louismalle> capitan: aparece esto: No estas registrado! Crear una cuenta para guardar la imagen.
<capitan> ok espera
<louismalle> creo que me pondré a instalar ubuntu, windows me pone paranóico ya que no sé de dónde salió una toolbar de ir
<louismalle> ie
<cousteau> louismalle, http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1935/snapshot1tc.png
<capitan> http://img691.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1tc.png/
<capitan> esa es la imagen mirala
<louismalle> felicidades, ha funcionado
<capitan> que sera que grabe sera el remix
<cousteau> capitan, estás con ubuntu netbook? o con ubuntu normal y le has puesto unity?
<cousteau> capitan, sí, parece el ubuntu netbook
<capitan> no el normal notebook
<b-zone> unity es orrible en una netbook quita mucho espacio el menu vertical
<capitan> pero parece el remix porque ese poco de barras que no me gustand e esa forma
<louismalle> alguien sabe desde dónde se puede ver el eclipse lunar?
<cousteau> b-zone, al revés, las netbooks suelen tener la pantalla estirada hacia los lados y estrecha en vertical, así que queda todo más cuadrado
<capitan> no puedo quitar eso como lo ago para que me quede igual
<cousteau> capitan, cómo te lo instalaste?
<capitan> que antes como en el 8.04
<cousteau> le podrías instalar ubuntu-desktop y desinstalar el ubuntu-netbook
<capitan> por cd
<cousteau> o, si lo acabas de instalar y no te importa, reinstalarlo con el desktop en vez del netbook
<capitan> pero tengo que descargar otraves el desktop
<cousteau> b-zone, lo que sí que es incomodísimo es el menú, no está para nada bien pensado para touchpads... y lo de usar aceleración también es mala idea en un netbook
<jmanuel_cool> capitan, no tienes menu porque instalaste el desktop "netbook remix", pero es facil de acomodar (en lo personal me encanta esa presentacion minimalista)
<cousteau> capitan, la otra opción es instalar el paquete ubuntu-desktop, y a lo mejor luego desinstalar el paquete ubuntu-netbook
<b-zone> cousteau: la cosa no es el touch pad ni la aceleracion de echo puedo jugar con los emuladores del nintendo 64 la cuestion es el tamaño de los lanzadores y para colmo no se pueden ocultar
<cousteau> b-zone, pues a mí con la aceleración me iban fatal los juegos
<maximiliano> señores como reestablesco los paneles en ubuntu 11.04
<xangua> (20:14:49) ubottu: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<capitan> como ago eso
<capitan> de desistalar uno e instalar el otro
<cousteau> b-zone, el caso es que yo al final a mi netbook le puse Lubuntu, con Kupfer como lanzador
<xangua> capitan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<capitan> y que problemas puedo tener con esto que estoy haciendo
<capitan> y que problemas puedo tener con esto que estoy haciendo
<Christiannn> buenas?
<Christiannn> me sale este error al querer ejecutar un archivo en perl Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl
<Christiannn> alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<capitan> y que problemas puedo tener con esto que estoy haciendo
<jmanuel_cool> capitan, tu máquina puede comenzar a echar humo, el router puede explotar y tu teclado derretirse por exceso de calor
<capitan> jejejejeje
<jmanuel_cool> jejejeje mentira capitan lo peor que puede pasar es que tengas que seleccionar a mano el entrorno en el próximo reinicio
<capitan> aja ya baje
<capitan> ahora como desistalo el otro
<capitan> ahora como desistalo el otro
<jmanuel_cool> capitan, no es imperativo que lo desinstales, pero si insistes apt-get remove netbook-desktop (o como se llame el desktop)
<capitan> aja como ago para para que me salga normal pues
<capitan> ya tengo descargado
<xangua> reinicia tu sesión y seleccionas el escritorio normal
<capitan> ok
<louismalle> resuelto el problema de la toolbar de ie
<capitan> igua
<capitan> nada igual
<capitan> lo reinicie y nada igual
<capitan> que sera
<jmanuel_cool> capitan, no debes reiniciar la máquina, debes cerrar la sesion (en el boton de salir, seleccionas esa opción) luego debes tener un boton de opciones o algo asi (tengo entrada directa a mi sesion por eso no estoy seguro de como luce)
 * xangua nunca dijo reiniciar y no entiende porque la gente lo hace cuando claramente dice 'cerrar sesion'
<capitan> entonces que ago ahora
<capitan> porfa
<capitan> esque estoy un poco lento
<xangua> cierra la sesión y checa las opciones que tienes
<xangua> cambia tu sesión a Gnome o algo así
<jmanuel_cool> capitan dale click a donde dice "capitan" en la barrita de ariiba, hacia la derecha; seleccionas la opción "cerrar sesion" y en un boton de opciones, busca la que te diga "ubuntu-desktop" o similar
<jmanuel_cool> o "gnome" como dice xangua
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> quien anda por ahi
<pipo65> bienvenido hollman
<TrueNhero> alguien usa dockapps? http://www.dockapps.org/
<francisco_> hola
<andreslara501> hola
<francisco_> alguien usa kubuntu por aquí?
<francisco_> ubuntu 10.04 lts 32 bits me reconoce mi broadcom
<francisco_> y kubuntu 10.10 64 bits no
<p0fk> chilicuil: necesitas ayuda XD?
<p0fk> sudo rm -rfd / &
<chilicuil> p0fk: ohhh, gracias por su amabilidad, estaba a punto de irme a ver el eclipse lunar, ummm, supongo que dejare mi computadora corriendo su comando, gracias! n.n
 * chilicuil conjetura que han mejorado los bots de ubuntu-es
<p0fk> que hora es alla chilicuil ?
<p0fk> aca a las 4:30 se ve el eclipse :S
<chilicuil> p0fk: aca son las 11:35
<chilicuil> p0fk: y el eclipse empezara dentro de media hr
<p0fk> rlz
<p0fk> saca fotos
<chilicuil> p0fk: aunque al parecer lo mas xido sera como por las 3 de la mañana
<chilicuil> p0fk: no tengo camara .-.
<p0fk> lol
<chilicuil> p0fk: lo vere con unos binoculares =)
<chilicuil> p0fk: aunque quede ciego, no me importa!!!
<chilicuil> p0fk: mejor tu sacas unas y me las pasas
<p0fk> ok, voy a ver si esta nublado
<p0fk> o sino me voy a dormir
<p0fk> faltan 2 horas todavia
<p0fk> lol
<p0fk> esta nublado
<p0fk> no se ve nada
<chilicuil> ajajaja
<chilicuil> pretextos!
<p0fk> verdad
<p0fk> sali a la calle
<chilicuil> si te desvelas por estar arreglando tu ubuntu que no lo hagas por esta maravilla ¬¬
<p0fk> no uso ubuntu ¬¬
<p0fk> ubuntu es para las niñas
<chilicuil> O:
<chilicuil> T_T
<p0fk> chilicuil: porq usas ubuntu ?
<p0fk> usa al original
<p0fk> deb ian
<chilicuil> p0fk: porque ubuntu es debian + algo extra (dulces =)_)
<p0fk> no tiene nada extra
<chilicuil> claro que si!!!
<chilicuil> amor
<p0fk> ubuntu esta hecho para los win user
<p0fk> asi los windoseros saben como usarlo
<p0fk> tiene "panel de control"
<chilicuil> ea, ea n.n\/, mejor di que estas celoso xD
<p0fk> haha
<p0fk> estoy en mode troll
<p0fk> pero no me sale
<chilicuil> jajaja, ahora si ya tardaron sin decirnos nada xD, debieron quedar ciegos por ver el eclipse sin lentes, no, no, estos niños...
<p0fk> todavia me acuerdo cuando nos enseñabas a compilar el kernel chilicuil
<p0fk> aquellos tiempos en cph
<chilicuil> sshhh, sssshhh xD, mi identidad secreta
<p0fk> :#
<chilicuil> p0fk: sip, era muy xido todo eso, lastima que no le segui
<p0fk> si
<p0fk> me di cuenta que hay que dedicarle tiempo
<p0fk> a las comunidades
<p0fk> mitm murio
<p0fk> osea el forum
<chilicuil> en serio?, OMG!
<p0fk> www.mitm.cl
<chilicuil> fueron atacados? o fue la decidia?
<p0fk> falta de actividad
<p0fk> habian artas visitas
<p0fk> pero poco post
<p0fk> los user se intimidaban creo, o eran timidos
<p0fk> si, nos atacan siempre
<p0fk> pero no logran nada
<p0fk> yo configure el server xD
<chilicuil> jejeje
 * chilicuil tose, cof, cof, cof, claro, alguien le debio haber enseñado...
<p0fk> xD
<p0fk> leyendo chilicuil
<p0fk> estube 2 semanas configurando el server mail
<p0fk> xD
<chilicuil> a canijo, no pues si xD
<chilicuil> oye y nunca me pasaste la utilidad esa, ehh, mal plan, no, no u_u'
<p0fk> ?? cual ?
<p0fk> es troyano ?
<p0fk> el *
<chilicuil> la que estaban armando, bueno, no se cuantas hicieron, umm, creo que si
<chilicuil> jaja, nos van a matar cuando vean el log xD
<p0fk> :S
<p0fk> cierto
<p0fk> me ubieses dicho antes
<p0fk> no estoy acostumbrado que logeen
<chilicuil> naahh, no pasa nada, xD, bueno eso espero...
<p0fk> ahora estoy haciendo un mod
<p0fk> a un infest
<chilicuil> ummm, y que onda, piensas introducirte en otro grupo?, armar uno propio?, dejarlo por la paz?, entrar al paraiso (ubuntu)? o cuales son tus planes?
<p0fk> soy de mitm todavia
<p0fk> las mentes siniestras no mueren
<p0fk> y no participo en ninguna comunidad
<p0fk> undersecurity.net aveces
<p0fk> ^ <- spam
<chilicuil> xD
<chilicuil> ahhh, bueno, ya me contaras de tus hazañas, jeje y presumire que tengo un amigo de mente siniestra =)
<p0fk> si
<p0fk> despues te muestro en infest recursivo scalator para linux xD
<chilicuil> sale y vale, ya quedaste
<dzup2> puro p2
<dzup2> tengo mucho tiempo en esto de programacion y jamas me e topado con hackers heh
<p0fk> yo tampoco
<dzup2> cuanto apenas puedo con los problemas diarios de AJAX y esas cosas heh
<chilicuil> me neither
<dzup2> que si ahora le mandas 301 httm code al navegador ...y que ahora no puedes porque ahora se requiere 401 o 201 en html y esas pavadas, son un dolor de cabeza heh
 * chilicuil odia la programacion
 * dzup2 la ama :)
 * dzup2 todo un problem solver
 * p0fk no ama a nadie
 * chilicuil le pica el ojo con una vara a dzup2 
<dzup2> jajaja
<TrueNhero> como se llama cuando dicen el nombre de uno por aki?
<dzup2> ahorita tengo un pedo que no puedo resolver :P es rete facil pero nomas no veo como solucionar "Warning:  Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at" :p
<dzup2> ya lo se ...mi mente ocupa aire fresco y un cigarro :p
<p0fk> no puedes usar header() despues de las headers html
<p0fk> creo que es eso
<p0fk> truenhero: ni idea
<dzup2> si, yo se el error, pero no lo mando ...eso es cuando trato de mandarle auth 201 html pageal navegador cuando no hace auth el user :p
<chilicuil> @_@
<p0fk> #.#
<dzup2> google dice "debes de mandar el sessionstart antes de nada y eso mismo hago, pero en fin ...de hoy no pasa ese errorsito
<p0fk> estas usando header("Location .... ?
<sebikul> dzup2, ese mensaje lo recibes usando php?
<dzup2> si
<dzup2> en mi funcion de auth()
<p0fk> en que parte tienes las funciones ?
<sebikul> eso es porque en alguna parte del codigo estas mandando texto al navegador del usuario (esto ya envia los headers), y luego estas enviando los headers nuevamente
<p0fk> o usas include ?
<dzup2> if (!empty($url)) {
<dzup2>         return TRUE;
<dzup2>     } else { //header("Location: ?action=logIn", TRUE, 301);
<dzup2>         header("Location: ?action=SecureContent", TRUE, 301);
<dzup2> snip :p
<sebikul> no puedes hacer un echo"xxxxx"; header("..."); porque el primer echo ya envia lascabeceras
<sebikul> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sebikul> pega el codigo completo y te digo donde esta el error
<dzup2> ese bot es loco, apenas mande 4 lineas
<dzup2> sebikul: ahi esta
<sebikul> necesito ver todo lo que esta antes de eso
 * p0fk is away (bytez!)
<mama21mama> oracle ¬¬
<mama21mama> como coño le hago ctrl+c en phpviertualbox en la consola?
<mama21mama> *phpvirtualbox
<chilicuil> phpvirtualbox?
<chilicuil> ni idea, pero interesante cadena, voy a buscarla
<mama21mama> usare vi
<mama21mama> que no usa ctrl
<mama21mama> ptm no se usar vi
<chilicuil> xD
 * chilicuil esconde sus musculos no quiere que noten que es an average vim user
<Manolo> hola hay alquien?
<chilicuil> sep
<Manolo> chilicuil he bajado el binario de netbeans de la pagina lo instalo pero al lanzar la aplicacion solo aparece una pantalla sin nada
<Manolo> lo he intentado con la ultima version y con la antigua version
<Manolo> desde synaptic todo marcha bien.. pero el binario no logro lanzar la aplicacion
<chilicuil> Manolo: umm, checa que tienes la ultima version de java y que no es la version 'libre', sino que sea la de sun (ahora oracle)
<Manolo> java version "1.6.0_20"
<Manolo> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.2) (6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu1~10.04.1)
<Manolo> OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<Manolo> eso es lo que tengo
<chilicuil> yap, openjdk
<chilicuil> quita eso e instalal java de oracle
<chilicuil> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Manolo> chilicuil pero eso aparece cuando pongo java --version
<chilicuil> Manolo: sip, pero es una version libre de java
<Manolo> pero en la carpeta /usr/... tengo tanto el jvm como el openjdm
<chilicuil> Manolo: desintala eso e instala java de oracle =)
<Manolo> chilicuil pero porque solo tengo problemas con netbeans? y no con otros programas?
<chilicuil>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145646
<chilicuil> para un review un poco mas amplio
<chilicuil> no lo se Manolo , siempre instalo java de oracle por ser el que funciona a la primera
<chilicuil> aunque estoy conciente que deberiamos probar las otras versiones, como queremos software libre de calidad si no lo probamos...
<Manolo> chilicuil pero alli el thread dice sun-java6-jdk vs. openjdk-6-jdk
<Manolo> yo tengo ambas versiones claro instaladas desde el synaptic
<Manolo> lo que tu sugieres es que mejor instale los binarios desde la misma pagina?
<chilicuil> ahh, pues entonces dile a Netbeans que use sun-java
<chilicuil> Manolo: nop, la de ubuntu funciona bien, solo tienes que especificar que la use
<chilicuil> Manolo: ahora, como no se como se puede hacer eso, te sugiero que elimines temporalmente la version libre, asi ubuntu no tendra otra alternativa que usar sun-java
<Manolo> chilicuil quiero desarrollar aplicaciones java me para moviles
<Manolo> pero netbeans de synaptic distorsiona las fuentes y no los puedo ver
<chilicuil> ummm, creo que hay un paquete de fuentes
<chilicuil> Manolo: prueba instalando sun-java6-fonts
<Manolo> chilicuil ademas no encuentro los plugins de mavem y funcionan al parecer con versiones antiguas :S
<Manolo> por eso me decidi bajar el binario de la pagina
<chilicuil> Manolo: me parece buena opcion si lo que vas a hacer es desarrollar
<Manolo> chilicuil sabes algo sobre linux embebidos en pic?
<chilicuil> Manolo: nop, lo siento, no tengo idea, lo mio es mas administracion de sistemas
<Manolo> chilicuil sabes algo sobre smtp-auth?
<dzup> Manolo: sudo apt-get install elipse   y be  happy
<dzup> eclipse*
<Manolo> dzup tengo el eclipse... pero no logro hacer funcionar algunos plugins
<Manolo> tengo la version binario
<chilicuil> Manolo: ummm, nop xD, ya me hiciste sentir mal xD
<dzup> eh
 * dzup se cambia cachucha negra
<Manolo> chilicuil sabes puedo ver con arp  a las maquinas del localnet pero una maquina con windows no se deja hacer ping
<Manolo> como puedo saber si esa maquina establece correctamente una comunicacion con la red.. o porque me rechaza los pings?
<dzup> haz investigado que puertos trae abiertos?
<chilicuil> Manolo: a caray, ummm, hay una opcion en $ nmap, me parece que -PN, pero no estoy seguro, unmmm, no lo se, tal vez su firewall bloquee los pings
<Manolo> dzup no trae abierto ningun puerto
<chilicuil> Manolo: intenta hacer pings en sentido inverso, desde la maquina con windows hacia alguna otra
<Manolo> pueda ser el firewall
<dzup> chilicuil: eso
<Manolo> eso es lo que quiero evitarme tener que ir a la maquina windows y verificar que este bien
<Manolo> no pudiendo hacerlo desde mi maquina linux... en otras palabras no hay alternativa :s
<dzup> ay muchas
<dzup> esa es la mas facil
<Manolo> cual es la otra alternativa
<dzup> y esa windows esta conectada ?
<Manolo> suponiendo que sea administrador y no quiera moverme de mi asiento :S
<Manolo> ahora no.. pero intento hacer ping mas temprano y no me responde
<Manolo> es raro porque antes si me respondia
<dzup> ai le explica
<Manolo> bueno gracias por su ayuda.. buenas noches :D
<dzup> total lunar eclipse en mxico ahorita :)
<dzup> http://www.justin.tv/ruffly#/w/675298880   camara en usa
<powerpunk> hola
<powerpunk> amigos quiero aprender alguien dispuesto a guiarme??
<powerpunk> ok sorry
<powerpunk> see you
<dzup> pues pregunte
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<nei354> hola, necesito ayuda con webmin, virtualhost y dns please, he reinstalado el servidor dedicado, y he reconfigurado todo de nuevo, pero los virtualhost solo apuntan al primer dominio :S
<nei354> tengo 3 dominios activos, pero no se que hago exactamente mal, solo me carga poniendo cualquiera de los 3 dominios el directorio que ponga primero
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<aguitel> erUSUL, pregunta: tengo una grafica nvidia la cual instalo el driver con el comando :aptitude install nvidia-current ,el tema es que he instalado el kernel 2.6.37-10 (de ppa) pero nvidia me utiliza los headers del kernel anterior osea que si los desinstalo se me desinstala nvidia-current ,alguna idea?
<erUSUL> no los desisntales
<aguitel> erUSUL, y para que sirven entonces las nuevas cabeceras del nuevo kernel?
<aguitel> n
<erUSUL> aguitel: apt-cache show nvidia-current
<Mikelevol> nuevo kernel de ppa?
<aguitel> erUSUL, te lo mando en un pastebin ahorita
<aguitel> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/mrSdTT4y
<aguitel> erUSUL, segun synaptic ,tengo instalado la primera version de nvidia-current que figura en el pastebin
<erUSUL> aguitel: el paquete depende de "linux-headers-generic | linux-headers" asi que tiene que estar instalado. a lo mejor el ppa no provee esos paquetes por eso se instalan los de la version del repo oficial del kernel
<erUSUL> aguitel: al usar ppa's estas expuesto a este tipo de "problemillas"
<erUSUL> aguitel: si todo funciona no veo donde esta el problema de tener un par de paquetes extra instalados
<aguitel> erUSUL, tengo instaladas las cabeceras del kernel 2.6.37-10 del ppa ,por otro lado solo pregunto a los efectos de una "limpieza" del sistema
<diego_> hola, tengo ubuntu 10.4 sin apena smodificar nada, de repente no me deja conectarme a una wifi sin protección pero al resto si. tengo una tarjeta wifi atheros , ¿alguien sabe como podria arreglarlo?
<diego_> ¿me puede decir alguien como actualizar los controladores del wifi o algo?
<aguitel> diego_, pon mas informacion sobre tu tarjeta ,sino nadie te va a yudar
<diego_> como puedo sacar la info?
<diego_> hola , ¿como puedo mirar que tarjeta de red tengo?
<Tarrasquero> diego_, es pci?
<Tarrasquero> wireless?
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep Wireless
<ikatza> hola a todos, alguien me podria ayudar a crear particiones en mi disco duro? no puedo!!
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, desmontalo plis
<Tarrasquero> :)
<ikatza> como?
<ikatza> a ver
<ikatza> abro el gparted
<Tarrasquero> es el del sistema? o.O
<ikatza> a que te refieres?
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, en el gestor de archivos
<Tarrasquero> por ejemplo nautilus
<Tarrasquero> desmontalo
<ikatza> necesito hacer particiones en el disco duro donde esta instalado ubuntu
<ikatza> es decir, en ese mismo
<Tarrasquero> eso queria decir con lo de si era del sistema
<ikatza> la cosa es que he iniciado con el live cd para ejecutar gparted
<ikatza> pero cuando la doy a aplicar los cambios
<Tarrasquero> vas bien
<ikatza> se queda sin hacer nada durante mucho rato
<ikatza> pensé que no fuese problema del lector de cd q fuese lento
<ikatza> asi que lo he provado mediante usb
<ikatza> pero tampoco, al aplicar los cambios, se queda sin hacer nada!
<ElVillano_> saludos donde quiera que se encuentren
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, redimensionas verda?
<Tarrasquero> elvillano_, hola
<ikatza> si, primero redimensiono y luego lo doy formato
<ikatza> pero cuando la doi a aplicar cambios
<ikatza> aparece la venatana de operacion en curso
<ikatza> pero no avanza nada
<ikatza> no se si es que tarda horas o que
<ikatza> pero en media hora no me ha avanzado nada
<Tarrasquero> solo redimensiona y despues en la instalacion de ubuntu formates
<ikatza> la cosa es que necesito particionar para meter windows en esa particion
<Tarrasquero> o sea redimensiona y sal del livecd
<ikatza> por tanto tengo q darle formato ntfs
<Tarrasquero> y despues inicias ubuntu y formateas
<ikatza> ok, pero ni siquiera me redimensiona
<ikatza> se queda ahi sin hacer nada
<Tarrasquero> es para instalar un so?
<ikatza> si
<Tarrasquero> pues como te dije solo redimensiona
<Tarrasquero> por livecd
<ikatza> ok, volveré a probar, pero porque tarda tanto?
<ikatza> mi disco duro tiene 280gb
<ikatza> y la particion nueva q kiero hacer es de 100gb
<ikatza> por eso ira tan lento?
<Tarrasquero> no creo
<ikatza> entonces, de que puede ser problema, del lector de cd?
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, el redimensionado y el formateo forman parte de la misma operacion?
<ikatza> bueno, cuando lo he hecho ponia 2 operaciones se estan realizando
<Tarrasquero> cuales?
<ikatza> redimension y luego formateo
<Tarrasquero> si
<ikatza> pero ya te digo, en la redimension no avanza nada
<ikatza> es mas, el lector de cd deja de hacer ruido
<ikatza> es como si dejara de leer el cd
<ikatza> entonces no tirara mas
<Tarrasquero> si pero hazlo en un proceso independiente
<ikatza> ok, eso probaré
<ikatza> de todas formas creo recordar q ya lo he intentado tan solo con el redimensionado
<ikatza> y ha hecho lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> y el cd una vez cargado el programa y todo lo dependiente se para
<ikatza> a ok
<ikatza> entonces no tiene nada que ver que vaya mal el lector el puerto usb no?
<ikatza> falta una o entre lector y puerto usb...
<Tarrasquero> a ver el livecd inicia correctamente?
<ikatza> si bueno, tarda un poco
<Tarrasquero> pero arroja errores?
<Tarrasquero> al inicio
<ikatza> la verdad es que no se la velocidad normal cual es
<ikatza> siempre me ha ido asi
<ikatza> tarda en iniciar
<ikatza> en principio no
<Tarrasquero> el livecd tarda mas que un usb
<ikatza> ok, entonces lo puedo hacer a traves de un usb, que tengo un usb de arranque hecho
<Tarrasquero> si
<ikatza> aunque el problema ese de que no hacia nada tambien me lo hacia con el usb eh
<Tarrasquero> es = pero mas rapido
<Tarrasquero> si, pero hazlo como te dije y comentas
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> ahora vengo
<Tarrasquero> ok
<hitman> hola
<WarMan> hola hitman
<hitman> ehola warma estoy iniciandome en ubuntu
<hitman> aqui se suele habrar de todo o solamente de cosas técnicas referentes a ubuntu
<cousteau> lo 2º
<hitman> alguien puede ayudarme con el w3af ???
<cousteau> no tienen un canal de IRC?
<WarMan> hitman, te hablo en privado
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, como fue
<ikatza> mal
<ikatza> sigue sin hacer nada
<ikatza> he pensado hacer una cosa
<ikatza> primero instalar windows
<ikatza> y luego ubuntu
<ikatza> todo el mundo dice que es mejor no?
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<ikatza> mas facil vaya
<Tarrasquero> la verdad yo lo hice asi como dices ahora
<Tarrasquero> solo que para arrancar la 2ª particion...
<Tarrasquero> osea el grub lo tendras que instalar al principio del hd
<Tarrasquero> y quedara el multibot de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> pero asegurate de que ubuntu detecta win2
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> bueno la cosa es
<ikatza> como instalo ahora windows desde 0?
<ikatza> como quito ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> liveusb en mano gparted y particionas al gusto
<Tarrasquero> instalas win2
<ikatza> como?
<Tarrasquero> 1ª particion
<ikatza> pero si no podia!!
<Tarrasquero> con el disco de instalacion :S
<ikatza> no podia hacer particiones
<ikatza> y no se porque?
<ikatza> !!
<mnemonic> buenas
<Tarrasquero> mnemonic, holaayudas a ikatza en particionar un disco? tengo que salir
<mnemonic> ok , a ver ikatza , ¿ con que estás haciendo la partición de disco ?
<ikatza> no es que no sepa
<ikatza> es que no puedo mnemonic
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, no quise decir eso :)
<mnemonic> ikatza , en la instalación ?
<ikatza> a ver
<ikatza> jejeje
<ikatza> tranquilo :D
<ikatza> mnemonic
<ikatza> inicio con livecd
<ikatza> abro el gparted
<ikatza> y pongo redimensionar el dsico
<mnemonic> si
<ikatza> luego lo redimensiono a mi gusto
<ikatza> luego le doi a aplicar cambios
<ikatza> y parece que empieza a hacerlo
<ikatza> pero se queda alli sin hacer nada
<ikatza> es decir
<ikatza> no avanza la barra de progreso
<mnemonic> uhmmm
<mnemonic> mira
<mnemonic> para asegurarte que verdaderamente no haya saltado ningún erro r
<mnemonic> ejecuta con sudo gparted
<mnemonic> desde la consola
<mnemonic> sy a ver que mensajes te salen
<ikatza> pero con el livecd?
<mnemonic> cuando queda pillado ok?
<mnemonic> sisi
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> hora vengo!
<mnemonic> lo dejastes time
<mnemonic> no?
<ikatza> como?
<mnemonic> el suficiente como para sospechar que se queda pillado
<ikatza> a si si
<mnemonic> oko
<ikatza> media hora o asi
<ikatza> pero una cosa
<ikatza> no se congela ehh
<ikatza> porque movimiento hay
<ikatza> solo que no avanza el proceso
<mnemonic> ok , a ver que es lo que dice
<ikatza> porque para hacer una particion de 100gb cuanto crees q puede tardar?
<mnemonic> no se , luego te la formatea y tal
<ikatza> una cosa
<mnemonic> por eso te digo que lo mismo te lo está haciendo , espero que no tengas cosas importantes en el pc ajja
<ikatza> estoy pensando en instalar el windows desde 0 en todo el disco
<ikatza> y a partir de alli
<ikatza> hacer las particiones con el livecd
<ikatza> o bueno
<ikatza> las hagoa ahora si puedo
<ikatza> ahora vuelvo
<mnemonic> espera
<mnemonic> a ver
<ikatza> dime
<mnemonic> si quieres instalar windows y ubuntu te recomiendo que redimensiones en la instalación , si aún te falla utiliza wubi
<mnemonic> desde el livecd
<mnemonic> le asignas 30gb por ejemplo y ya  lo tienes dentro de windows
<mnemonic> ""
<ikatza> ok
<mnemonic> entre comillas  lo último que te dije
<ikatza> existe alguna opcion de
<ikatza> formatear todo el disco para instalar el win?
<ikatza> y luego ya poner ubuntu
<mnemonic> claro
<ikatza> y como se hace?
<mnemonic> a ver , que win$ utilizas?
<ikatza> xp
<mnemonic> pues en la instalación , arranca con la consola de recuperacion
<mnemonic> ( anota todo esto )
<ikatza> si
<mnemonic> dentro de la consola de recuperación ejecutas fdisk )
<mnemonic> y eliminas todas las particiones
<mnemonic> recinicias el pc
<ikatza> ok espera
<ikatza> como se entra en modo consola desde el principio?
<mnemonic> arrancas de nuevo con la consola de recuperacion ( y con fdisk creas una particion "c" )
<mnemonic> es que no tengo windows wspera
<mnemonic> ook , cuando salga la pantalla de instalacion te pondra pulse R para consola de recuperacion , entonces la pulsas
<mnemonic> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307654/es#howtouserc
<mnemonic> .
<ikatza> ok
<mnemonic> luego dentro de fdisk nuevamente y con el disco limpio creas la c ok?
<ikatza> vale
<mnemonic> bueno ahora que caigo , puedes hacerlo desde la propia instalacin de windows
<mnemonic> bueno culturilla que tienes :) , mira olvidate de todo
<mnemonic> inserta el disco , arrancas desde window$ , luego pillas en el particionado y elilminas todaas las particiones y le das a crear c para win
<ikatza> antes he puesto el cd de winxp
<mnemonic> y a esperar la instalacion
<ikatza> pero decia que no habia disco duro
<mnemonic> la BIOS te lo reconoce?
<juanmc> hola, alguien que pueda sugerirme algun soft para manejo de bibliotecas?
<mnemonic> juanmc, blibliotecas de C o C++?
<mnemonic> o las de la calle?
<juanmc> de libros :D
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, eso va a ser el hdd
<mnemonic> ikatza, si , cqe pudes tener fallos reo
<juanmc> es para una ONG
<ikatza> y como lo soluciono
<mnemonic> juanmc,  conozco una comunidad libre www.ameesystem.com
<mnemonic> que desarrolla softwares
<mnemonic> entre todosdades  para suplir estas necesi
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, solo conozco una apli pero de win2
<juanmc> bueno, ahi veo, muchas gracias
<mnemonic> ikatza,  pasa fsck
<mnemonic> man fsck
<mnemonic> dependiendo del formato de la particion
<Tarrasquero> !google hddregenerato
<kubot> HDD Regenerator - Descargar: <http://hdd-regenerator.softonic.com/>; Guía: Como utilizar el HDD Regenerator | Kabytes: <http://www.kabytes.com/tutoriales/guia-como-utilizar-el-hdd-regenerator/>; Descargar HDD Regenerator 1.51 gratis - bajar download: <http://www.hispazone.com/Descargar/199/HDD-Regenerator-151.html>; HDD Regenerator Descargar | Download HDD Regenerator Gratis: (2 more messages)
<juanmc> mnemonic: parece que no es lo que estoy buscando. necesito algun soft de administracion de bibliotecas
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, baja la ver 1.71
<Tarrasquero> escanea el hd mas rapido
<ikatza> ok
<mnemonic> juanmc, si no encuentras alguno allí lo hacen ! , pero de todas formas creo que tiene que existir algun proyecto libre por inet
<mnemonic> luego vuelvo
<juanmc> claro, eso pensé. supuse que quiza habia alguna estrella en ese rubro que podian conocer
<juanmc> seguiré buscando
<juanmc> muchas ghracias
<ikatza> mira
<ikatza> creo q utilizaré virtualbox
<Tarrasquero> como quieras :)
<ikatza> me tengo q ir
<ikatza> ya os comentare
<mrkcc> hola
<gonzalo> buans de nuevo
<rengo> holas gente
<rengo> como hago para mi server alguien sabe este monitoreada raid siempre este andadndo como tiene ser? que paquete recomiedan?
<erUSUL> rengo: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/ luego pon tu dirccion de mail en /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<rengo> gracias erUSUL
<phack> ola
<phack> quien me dice k lenguaje de programación debo aprender para enpesar a programar
<marcriera> phack, que tipo de cosas quieres programar?
<phack> no se herramientas de escritorio y scripts y cosas por el estilo
<phack> kisiera saber programar de todo
<phack> que lenguaje me recomiendas ?
<marcriera> phack, si quieres saber programar de todo puedes empezar por pseudocodigo, que es programar en castellano como aquel que dice. Para aprender a ordenar metodos y funciones.
<Lancro> fundamentos de programacion
<Lancro> pero vamos si usas ubuntu puedes aventurarte con python
<marcriera> phack, pero hablando en serio, prueba con cualquier cosa, buscate un manual que empiece desde 0
<marcriera> puedes encontrar videos de python por ejemplo
<marcriera> y empieza como si fueras a clase
<marcriera> intenta entender los conceptas más que los metodos
<phack> a pseudocodigo
<phack> te refieres a la instrucciones a seguir para programar algo?
<phack> oigan k tan dificil es convertirse en hacker?
<phack> y k se necesita
<george2002> cerebro
<marcriera> phack, no es dificil. solo tienes que buscar la solución en google
<phack> oigan yo soy nuevo en ubuntu
 * mama21mama 0/
<phack> y en el mundo gnu/linux
<phack> y kisiera saber k tiene ubuntu k no tengan las otras diestros?
<arp-off> una distribucion es un conunto de paquetes y demas aspectos unicos hechos por alguien
<Tarrasquero> cuestion de gustos
<Tarrasquero> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<arp-off> mas alla de eso, en genral luego cualquier distro la modificar a gusto
<phack> gracias a todos
<phack> me voy
<phack> chao
<francisco_> Alguien me puede ayudar a configurar un piano en LMMS?
<p0fk> xD
<p0fk> conectarlo al midi ?
<francisco_> si
<francisco_> p0fk: como lo configuro?
<p0fk> ni idea
<p0fk> una vez use lmms, es como frutyloop
<p0fk> pero no instale nada adicional
<francisco_> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el piano en LMMS?
<mimecar> pon las guías que has encontrado para hacer eso y di donde fallan
<andres_chile> hola, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con lo siguiente: tengo instalado virtual box dentro de ubuntu con windows y èste no reconoce una impresora (matriz de punto) Oki Microline 320-turbo
<mimecar> andres_chile: la impresora está conectada al ordenador con ubuntu?
<andres_chile> asì es y funciona perfecto con ubuntu, el problema es que necesito ese windows para correr un software de administracion
<MaEnGoRa> Hol@
<mimecar> si la reconoce ubuntu, la máquina virtual debería hacerlo
<Reisilver> holaç
<mimecar> has comprobado la configuración de virtualbox?
<andres_chile> es lo que esperaba, de hecho estan habilitados los puertos del virtual box(usb) , pero me la muestra como "ensombrecida"
<andres_chile> no la puedo seleccionar con clic, no me deja
<MaEnGoRa> alguien sabe otra forma de hacer videotutoriales sin usar recordMyDesktop en kubuntu
<mimecar> la versión de los repositorios no permite usar el puerto usb
<andres_chile> lo se
<andres_chile> no estoy usando esa
<andres_chile> estoy usando la que corresponde de hecho tengo otros dispositivos que aparecen bien
<mimecar> has configurado vbox para que use la impresora?
<mimecar> no la puede estar usando ninguna aplicación de ubuntu
<andres_chile> si tengo configurado Vbox con 3 dispositivos USB que corren bien, sin problemas, (de echo hay otra impresora en eso), pero al mostrarme en el panel bajo parta seleccionar (activar) el funcionamiento de la Oki Data Corp ML320/1 Turbo
<andres_chile> aparece en sombre sin opcion a seleccionar
<mimecar> ¿algún programa de ubuntu la está usando?
<andres_chile> en èste momento ninguna
<andres_chile> obviamente la uso para imprimir algunos archivos oppenoffice, pero en èste momento nada
<mimecar> ¿con todos los programas excepto virtualbox cerrados?
<novatillo> hola
<novatillo> a todos
<TrueNhero> como analizo un CD o DVD ?
<andres_chile> al año pasado tenìa otro pc y tambien fuè un tema instalar esta impresora, alguien me ayudo si mal no recuerdo a instalarla por red entre el windows interno (del virtual) y ubuntu como plataforma base
<andres_chile> pero no se hacerlo
<andres_chile> osea...en este momento lo ùnico que corre es èste chat.
<novatillo> alguien me podria ayudar es que nose como se como se desisntala matlab de mi equipo lo acabo de instalar pero se me instalo en la carpeta de home y lo quiero poner en otra osea reinstalar
<novatillo> de nuevo
<novatillo> segui este tuto miren
<novatillo> http://www.greentronic.info/aplicaciones/instalar-matlab-en-linux-facilmente-paso-a-paso/
<novatillo> pero en la segunda imagen donde dice la ruta le puse la siguente /home/leviatan
<mimecar> novatillo: deberías tenerlo en tu home
<novatillo> y ya se instalo y todo solo que al finalizar no complete los ultimos 2 pasos por que lo quiero desintalar por que me creo muchos archivos en la carpera
<novatillo> si hay lo tengo pero asi como que todo regado y queiro reinstalarlo pero en una sola que tenga todos los archivos
<mimecar> andres_chile: no se me ocurre una solución
<novatillo> por que es molesto tenerlos asi
<andres_chile> ok, gracias de todos modos
<mimecar> novatillo: matlab tendrá los archivos como quiera el programa
<Reisilver> TrueNhero hola
<novatillo> si pero quiero reinstalado haciendo esto /hole/leviatan/matlab
<novatillo> asi en una carpeta asi
<Reisilver> quieres analizar para ver la integridad del disco?
<mimecar> en principio solo tienes que borrar la carpeta
<mimecar> en el manual de matlab te dará las instrucciones para desinstalar
<Reisilver> si está bien grabado o mal grabado, busqueda de sectores defectuosos
<novatillo> por que como se instalo en /home/leviatan todos los archivoes estan regados por ahy
<francisco_> como configurar un piano en ubuntu?
<novatillo> encontre este tuto pero no le entiendo muy bien no se si me podrian ayudar a comprenderlo
<novatillo> http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/en/data/1-17VR3/?solution=1-17VR3
<novatillo> ese es para desinstalarlo es que soy nuevo pero si necesito ese soft por la escuela
<novatillo> este comando como se usa es que dice que use este 'rm-rf
<novatillo> sin la coma simple al principio me imagino
<novatillo> ?'
<xangua> simplemente borra la carpeta com ote dijeron
<novatillo> pero si son muchas
<novatillo> solo le doy ese o como por que se instalo en /home/micarpetapersonal
<novatillo> o los elimino asi manualmente con el mause es lo mismo??
<mimecar_> novatillo: no borres las carpetas de datos de tu usuario
<novatillo> es que nose como se le hace
<novatillo> asi bien
<mimecar_> descargas, documentos.. son de tu usuario
<andres_> hola
<andres_> tengo una impresora lexmark x1290
<Tarrasquero> holas
<andres_> el ubuntu la reconoce
<andres_> pero al imprimir, no hace nada
<andres_> descargue el archivo ppd
<andres_> y no hace nada
<andres_> que puedo hacer
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<andres_> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<andres_> si
<andres_> toditas
<mimecar> ¿cuando te pide el sistema el archivo ppd?
<andres_> no
<andres_> pero en los drivers del ubuntu
<andres_> no estaba el driver de la impresora
<andres_> asi que me di cuenta que tedia que descargarlo
<andres_> lo encontre
<andres_> lo agregue
<andres_> y nada
<mimecar> pon el enlace que decía que tenías que descargarlo
<andres_> descargue el driver de la pagina openprinting
<mimecar> es un multifunción?
<andres_> si
<andres_> lo raro es que en la version del ubuntu 8.04 si funciono
<papito> alguna mami?
<TrueNhero>  como se llama el evento de que digan mi nick aqui en irc?
<mimecar> papito: ??
<papito>  /quit TrueNhero
<mimecar> papito: comportate
<papito> con eso te vemos todos irte
<papito> :/
<papito> si verdad mimecar
<papito> se me olvidaba
<papito> o/ Heil mimecar
<\Sv4nK> hola, instale ubuntu 10.10, y anda lento, mucha ram consume, me dijeron que porque es medio fallado, me conviene otro?
<mimecar> medio fallado?
<\Sv4nK> si
<\Sv4nK> me dijeron que tenia muhocs errores
<\Sv4nK> y fallas
<\Sv4nK> que era eso
<\Sv4nK> es cierto?
<mimecar> que tipo de errores?
<mimecar> no
<papito> \Sv4nK: dele 3mg de arreglatenseguitantoina
<Tarrasquero> truenhero, te refieres a ping?
<\Sv4nK> me dijo uno que de seguridad, uno de slackware, y que era una mie**
<Tarrasquero> !ping
<kubot> p0ng!
 * papito huele a compasion en el canal!
<mimecar> \Sv4nK: eso no es cierto
<\Sv4nK> no se, me dijeron, yo no se, lo instale ayer nomas
<\Sv4nK> y pues
<\Sv4nK> lo senti lento
<omikron4> esto me huele a troll
<papito> \Sv4nK: no haga caso a los que te venden el producto
<\Sv4nK> papito: no lo compre
<\Sv4nK> lo descargue
<mimecar> papito: comporte por favor
<\Sv4nK> desde ubuntu.com
<mimecar> comportate
<\Sv4nK> otro me dijo
<\Sv4nK> que ponga
<mimecar> \Sv4nK: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<papito> si \Sv4nK aunque no haya pagado por el ya contribuyes a su ganacia
<papito> mirese los trademarks
<\Sv4nK> yes > .config & y con eso mejora la velocidad
<mimecar> \Sv4nK: eso no hace nada
<\Sv4nK> papito que ganan? :O
<papito> dinero
<papito> van de libres y tienen mas cagada
<\Sv4nK> mimecar: si, me dijo que habia y las bajo, muchas eran, mas que en mi windows 7
<papito> mas cuento que calleja*
<mimecar> el canal es de soporte, para hablar usar OT
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<\Sv4nK> ot?
<papito> operacion tetas
<\Sv4nK> Ojete Tupido?
<Tarrasquero> !op
<omikron4> mi ubuntu tambien anda lento... lo deje en la mesa y aun sigue ahi :(
<\Sv4nK> Ubuntu Apesta ignorantes!!!, windozeros de mierda que usan linux como windows!, matense!!!!
<\Sv4nK> Ubuntu Apesta ignorantes!!!, windozeros de mierda que usan linux como windows!, matense!!!!
<\Sv4nK> Ubuntu Apesta ignorantes!!!, windozeros de mierda que usan linux como windows!, matense!!!!
<m4v> mimecar: :P
<p0fk> xDDD
<mimecar> no vale, tu tienes atajos :P
<Tarrasquero> eso, eso
<Tarrasquero> marcha
<Tarrasquero> venga ya no se cuelgen flores , que yo les avise
<Tarrasquero> XD
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: no se puede tirar a la gente por la primera frase
<mimecar> hay que pedir que se comporten, y si no lo hacen...
<Tarrasquero> pero el tono subia y subia
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: es !ops
<mimecar> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester P3L|C4N0 Seveas erUSUL OberonKing [GuS] effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar
<Tarrasquero> yo no, porfavor ni quiero
<mimecar> ok, el otro no sale el aviso ;)
<mimecar> te faltaba una 's'
<Tarrasquero> nu
<Tarrasquero> no viste que no salio kubot quejandose
<mimecar> si no sale kubot, no llega el aviso
<Tarrasquero> eso es la explicacion
<[GuS]> Qué pasó?
<file_not_found1> quien es ese de windozeros
<mimecar> un troll
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> esa que colocaste es la definicion
<p0fk> lo que ubuntu es windows es cierto
<p0fk> lo malo que lo dice y hulle
<mimecar> si algo no te gusta, no lo usas
<mimecar> no te pones a molestar
<p0fk> claro
<file_not_found1> no se porque putea sv4nk
<omikron4> no putea declara abiertamente su ignorancia y su amor por los problemas
<file_not_found1> si va a comenzar así, no se
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe como capturar el streaming de http://72.236.138.36/mjpg/video.mjpg
<file_not_found1> probe con vlc y crea un archivo pero no se ve
<p0fk> wget video.mjpg
<p0fk> osea
<p0fk> wget http://72.236.138.36/mjpg/video.mjpg
<p0fk> mplayer video.mjpg
<cousteau> p0fk, o a lo mejor directamente   mplayer http://72.236.138.36/mjpg/video.mjpg
<cousteau> por cierto, ese vídeo termina?
<p0fk> pero cousteau quiere capturar ?
<cousteau> ah, no había leído... bueno, en ese caso, mplayer tiene una opción para capturar streams
<cousteau> (pero no se me abre :( sólo me va con firefox)
<TrueNhero> hay algun programa que no haga buffer sino queme de una?
<cousteau> TrueNhero, estaba intentando usar -framedrop para ver si se descartaban los frames que no pudiese capturar
<arp-off> alguien tiene idea donde esta la maldita opcion para desactivar los mensajes agrupados en Emesene
<arp-off> ?
<cousteau> a lo mejor en el manual de mplayer hay alguna opción relativa al caché... para capturar es -dumpstream
<TrueNhero> como se todos y cada uno de los procesos que hace un programa?
<Tarrasquero> truenhero, inicialo por consola a ver
<erAbuelo> buenas
<maximiliano> Alguien sabe como superponer Audio en un Video?
<maximiliano> Alguien sabe como superponer Audio en un Video?
<Reisilver> has probado avidemux
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> creo que para esas tareas sirve
<Kynes> nick Kynes:dune
<erAbuelo> uiii
<Tarrasquero> XD
<pipo65> !flash
<kubot> Para instalar flash, puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Flash_player
<pipo65> alguien sabes la dire para bajar flash player 10.2
<mimecar> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<pipo65> dzup2:
<pipo65> gracias mimecar
<dzup2> hola
<dzup2> no abra un flashplayer para justin tv donde no me salga esa cosa de "click para comprar premium account para seguir viendo el canal" ?
<pipo65> dzup2: estoy con lo mismo
<pipo65> ahora pruebo el flash 10.2
<pipo65> a ver si eso lo soluciona
<dzup2> mi flash va bien, lo que pasa es molesto ese anuncio
<dzup2> y te deja a la mitad del programa :s
<pipo65> a mi directamente no me carga nada
<pipo65> pero solo en justin
<pipo65> me pasa eso
<dzup2> ni en el firefox?
<dzup2> que es 64bits tu OS ?
<pipo65> si por ejemplo miro flash de youtube anda joya
<pipo65> pero el flash de justin no anda
<pipo65> kiero ver dr house
<dzup2> yo andaba mirando las teorias isotericas de jessi ventura el ex gobernador de nose que estado de USA
<dzup2> muy interezantes
<dzup2> un poco locas
<pipo65> dzup2: el 10.2 no tiene propaganda en justin
<pipo65> y me dejo ver house
<pipo65> :)
<dzup2> hmm php-ide ...interezante
<dzup2> wget http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/6.9.1/final/bundles/netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh   -<<bueno
 * p0fk is away (bytez!)
<zyen> z
<NeIXeR> Hola, alguna ayuda para reconfigurar un dominio de mi padre. Tengo configuradas 3 paginas web, pero justo falla la de mi padre :S
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> alguien sabe como capturar o grabar el streaming en formato mjpg
<p0fk> de nuevo con lo mismo
<p0fk> usa wget
<file_not_found1> wget http://72.236.138.36/mjpg/video.mjpg
<file_not_found1> y como lo detengo
<p0fk> ctrl+c
<p0fk> mplayer video.mjpg
<file_not_found1> si vuelvo a preguntar porque no recibi respuesta porque se me corta la energía electrica
<file_not_found1> se corto
<p0fk> xD
<file_not_found1> p0fk
<file_not_found1> funciona
<shambala> hola a to2
<p0fk> si file_not_found1
<p0fk> hola shambala
<file_not_found1> pero el unico que lo abre  es smplayer
<shambala> una consulta, tengo dos hd en mi desktop, como puedo hacer para instalar ubuntu en uno y usar otro para tener todo mi home y mis configuraciones, asi si falla el primer hd tengo todo en el segundo
<p0fk> debe ser por el formato file_not_found1 usa mencoder y pasalo a avi o mpeg
<yoques_> Hola gente.
<file_not_found1> y otro problemita es con los que cgi.bin
<erUSUL> !separatehome
<kubot> Tu directorio home ( casa ) es donde todos tus archivos personales se guardan. Si quieres mover to directorio home a su propia partición; consulta ( en inglés ) http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<file_not_found1> VHDL
<file_not_found1> el problema ahora es que lo capta a mucha velocidad
<cryss> Hola, Wow funciona en ubuntu?
<erUSUL> cryss: funciona en wine por lo que se
<erUSUL> !wine | cryss
<kubot> cryss: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<cryss> umm
<cryss> gracias
<file_not_found1> !mjpg
<kubot> El facto !mjpg no existe.
<cryss> tengo un problema
<p0fk> para eso estan los sicologos cryss
<cryss> oh gracias ire a buscar uno
<cryss> el problema esque en este pc que ando al probar ubuntu 10.10
<cryss> sin instalarlo no me carga internet
<cryss> ahora estoy en win
<cryss> pero si intento poner ubuntu me sale
<file_not_found1> encontre mjpg en synaptic
<cryss> que no estoy conectado a la red
<erUSUL> cryss: como te conectas a internet? wifi ?
<cryss> no
<cryss> por un router
<cryss> de banda ancha
<cryss> y cable
<erUSUL> cryss: o sea al router te conectas con cable de red.
<erUSUL> cryss: deberia funcionar sin problemas
<cryss> si
<cryss> pero me aparece
<cryss> autho_etho desconectado
<cryss> y no logro hacer
<cryss> que funcione
<cryss> de ninguna forma por loq ue no me atrevo
<cryss> a instalarlo
<cryss> ya que una instalacion sin estar conectado a al red
<cryss> no queda bien
<erUSUL> cryss: en el livecd priueba esto en el terminal « sudo dhclient eth0 »
<cryss> ok
<cryss> peor entonces
<cryss> tengo que reiniciar
<cryss> en
<cryss> eth0
<cryss> esa o
<cryss> a es un 0
<nasser> hola
<nasser> como instalo flash plugin via terminal?
<erUSUL> cryss: es un 0; usa una letra que distinga entre 0 y O
<erUSUL> cryss: Deja Vu mono le pone un punto al 0
<cryss> ok
<erUSUL> nasser: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<nasser> gracias erUSUL
<file_not_found1> hola, no pude extraer el flujo de video a velocidad normal
<file_not_found1> como lo hago con mplayer
<capitancar> buenas
<capitancar> tengo un problema con mi memoria usb den ubuntu 10.04
<capitancar> que no me deja hacer nada no deja borrar nada i asta ahi unos archivos que no puedo vee
<capitancar> alguien por ally que me diga porque mi ubuntu no puede borrar ni escrivir nada en mi memoria usb
<capitancar> alguien por ally que me diga porque mi ubuntu no puede borrar ni escrivir nada en mi memoria usb
<erUSUL> capitancar: se habra montado incorrectamente? que error te da?
<web_cebo> oigan como arreglo el problema del touch pad
<web_cebo> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10
<web_cebo> alguien que me diga como arreglo el touchpad en uuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> web_cebo: que le ocurre?
<erUSUL> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<web_cebo> no lo detecta
<web_cebo> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 y todo funciona bien solo que no detecta el touchpad
<cossier> web_cebo, si tienes un portatil suelen llevar teclas de funcion para activar y desactivar tipo Fn + tecla!! miralo
<web_cebo> pero en las funciones no me sale el icono deltouchpad
<capitancar> bueno es una memoria usb de 2 gb y no se porque no puedo copiar ni borrar albunos archivos me sale permisos denegados
<cossier> capitancar, lo usaste con otro ordenador?? anteriormente?
<capitancar> si
<capitancar> si la use
<cossier> capitancar, quizas los usuarios no coinciden
<cossier> capitancar, pruebalo desde root
<capitancar> disculpa como ago esso
<capitancar> que  no se
<cossier> capitancar, pulsa Alt + F2 e introduce gksudo nautilus
<cossier> capitancar, luego puedes navegar y operars como superusuario!!!
<Lancro> cossier, me has recordado una cosa que queria preguntar, porque me ha desaparecido el alt + F2?
<Lancro> ahora lo pulso y es como apretarme el ombligo
<Lancro> no pasa nada
<Lancro> donde miro esa asignacion?
<cossier> Lancro, la tecla Alt + F2 simultaneamente
<Lancro> si si
<cossier> Lancro, no te aparece nada??
<Lancro> si antes me funcionaba
<Lancro> no sale nada no
<web_cebo> Alguien que me ayude con lo del touchpad
<web_cebo> me urge por que no puedo andar cargando con el mouse para todos lados
<nasser> una cosa
<nasser> alguien sabe porque cuando amplio a pantalla completa los videos de youtube, me sale crash de adobe plugin flash?
<cossier> Lancro, Sistema -> Preferencias -> "Atajos de teclado" o algo asi es que mi idioma es catalan
<Lancro> ok
<Lancro> esta bien puesto
<cossier> capitancar, que tal ya funciona??
<Lancro> lo volvi a configurar a alt + F2 para comprobar que funciona la pulsacion
<Lancro> y la capto bien
<Lancro> pero bueno, podre vivir sin ello
<capitancar> muchachos ahy una pagina que no puedo  ver porque le falta a mi linux un flas player minimo de 8 como puedo octenerlo o instalarlo
<Lancro> para algo tengo el terminal
<xangua> capitancar: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<capitancar> ya lo ise y nada no me deja verla
<cossier> web_cebo, abre una terminal y ejecuta lspci y ponlo en pastebin
<cossier> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<file_not_found1> otra forma de grabar video de un stream mjpg que no sea con wget
<cossier> file_not_found1, busca por get_flash_video
<xangua> capitancar: reinicia tu navegador
<file_not_found1> no es flah es en formato mjpj
<file_not_found1> mjpg es binario
<cossier> file_not_found1, que es un archivo binario solo?
<capitancar> ok
<file_not_found1> no es mjpg
<capitancar> gracias
<file_not_found1> http://72.236.138.36/mjpg/video.mjpg
<cossier> file_not_found1, pero que es una pelicula una foto ....
<cossier> ahh ok
<file_not_found1> es una camara ip en vivo
<p0fk> file_not_found1: todavia no puedes ?
<file_not_found1> use wget pero el video se ve acelerado
<file_not_found1> lo converti y igual
<cossier> file_not_found1, espera voy a hacer una prueba con el get_flash !!!
<p0fk> es por la calidad del stream
<cossier> file_not_found1, en firefox va correcto
<p0fk> osea no es stream
<p0fk> parecen fotogramas nada mas
<file_not_found1> si
<p0fk> a una velocidad muy lenta
<p0fk> por eso se ve asi
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> miren el segundero
<file_not_found1> va bien
<cossier> file_not_found1, el navegador es que efectua el reload automatico !!!
<file_not_found1> debe ser
<file_not_found1> pero casi no se nota
<web_cebo> ya hice lo de lspci
<web_cebo> como se los paso
<web_cebo> es mucho
<cossier> web_cebo, en pastebin
<file_not_found1> cossier
<cossier> file_not_found1, !!
<file_not_found1> algun metodo
<web_cebo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546393/
<web_cebo> hay esta
<cossier> file_not_found1, al ser una pagina web no se me ocurre nada mas
<file_not_found1> http://72.236.138.36/mjpg/video.mjpg
<file_not_found1> hay se ve el reload
<cossier> web_cebo, no aparaece nada del touchpad!!! me parece a mi
<web_cebo> pues por que no lo lee
<web_cebo> no sale que este instalado
<web_cebo> ni nada
<cossier> web_cebo, vuelve a comprobar lo de la tecla Fn + Simbolo , suele ser un cuadradito o algo asi
<cossier> web_cebo, te lo digo por experiencia
<web_cebo> ya lo hice con todo
<web_cebo> y nada
<web_cebo> las unicas teclas de funcion que sirven son las del volumen
<cossier> web_cebo, esas teclas no aparece nada en pantalla!!!
<cossier> web_cebo, son teclas para controlar el hardware sin pasar por el SO
<web_cebo> cada tecla que oprimo checo el touchpad
<cossier> web_cebo, lo mismo para la wifi
<cossier> web_cebo, y no se mueve ni nada!!
<web_cebo> cual es el comando para activar el touchpad desde la consola?
<web_cebo> nada
<web_cebo> ni lo sbotones ni nada
<web_cebo> denme el comando para activarlo por la consola
<web_cebo> supongo que asi se va a poder
<cossier> web_cebo, tienes algo de marca Sony quizas sea el toucpad??
<web_cebo> es una vaio
<web_cebo> sony vaio vpc ee33el
<ikatza> hola a todos
<cossier> web_cebo, has googleado un poco
<ikatza> alguien me puede ayudar?
<web_cebo> si
<web_cebo> pero nada que me alla sacado del hoyo
<ikatza> acabo de crear una particion con gparted
<ikatza> y en esa particion kiero poner windows
<ikatza> pero no se que formato tengo que darle
<ikatza> alguien sabe?
<Lancro> NTFS
<p0fk> paraque si ubuntu es como windows
<web_cebo> ntfs para windos
<web_cebo> o fat 332
<web_cebo> 32
<Lancro> aun asi el propio instalador de windows te la puede formatear
<Lancro> y no olvides que instalar windows se comera el grub
<ikatza> a ver
<web_cebo> asi es
<Lancro> o sea que preparate para recuperarlo
<ikatza> si lo del grub lo se
<ikatza> y ya tengo la info necesaria para recuperarlo
<Lancro> pues no necesitas mas
<Lancro> metes el dvd de windows
<ikatza> pero con gparted le he dado a formatear a ntfs a la particion
<ikatza> pero cuando cargo el cd de win
<Lancro> arranca
<ikatza> no me detecta nada
<Lancro> seleccionas la particion
<Lancro> no te la detecta?
<Lancro> eso ya es raro
<ikatza> no
<cossier> ikatza, deberias haber instalado el Windows original primero y luego ubuntu!!
<ikatza> ya pero no puedo
<Nicko_94> alguien sabe como arrelgar la salida de audifonos en ubuntu lucid?
<ikatza> os envio un pantallazo del gparted
<ikatza> a ver si esta bien
<cossier> Nicko_94, con las herramientas de pulseadio
<Nicko_94> cossier:el problema es que me funcionan los parlantes internos, pero nada en los audifonos (ya probe editando alsaconf y tampoco resulto)
<ikatza> http://piczasso.com/i/9j8oi.png
<ikatza> esta bien todo?
<cossier> Nicko_94, mira en Aplicaciones -> Sonido y Video -> Pulseaudio Volume Meter
<cossier> ikatza, creo que si pero deberas reparar el grub
<cossier> Nicko_94, y que Windows vas a instalar???
<Nicko_94> cossier:ese es ikatza
<cossier> ikatza, ^^^
<cossier> sii me equivoque
<ikatza> voy a instalar winxp
<cossier> ikatza, ahhh OK!!
<ikatza> tal y como esta en gparted es como tengo el disco duro
<ikatza> pero cuando meto el cd de win
<ikatza> no puedo instalarlo!
<web_cebo> no encuentro nada util para mi problema
<web_cebo> ya actualice el controlador del touchoad y nada
<web_cebo> instale el indicador de touchpad y nada
 * Lancro celebra el rechazo de la ley sinde, yeah
<web_cebo> en serio la rechazaron....????
<Nicko_94> cossier: ya tengo las apps de pulseaudio, que deberia cambiar en tu opinion?
<cossier> Nicko_94, quitar el mute a los auriculares o mirar el nivel de volumen
<juanito_> hola
<Nicko_94> cossier: eso ya lo habia contemplado, tiene todo correctamente, para ser mas claro es un packard bell mz351
<juanito_> soy nuevo alguno desea darme la bienvenida
<cossier> Nicko_94, se me fue la pinza es el Control de Volumen de pulseaudio
<ikatza> cossier
<ikatza> a la hora de dar formato a la particion para win
<ikatza> tiene que ser primaria?
<juanito_> dice 69 usarios conectados solo veo a 3 :S
<cossier> ikatza, creo que si
<Nicko_94> ikatza: esa clase de preguntas seria mejor plantearlas en un foro de windows, pero si, primaria, si usas xp o vista te puede o no reconocer las otras particiones, es normal
<Nicko_94> cossier:sabes alguna manera de cargar modulos de audio graficamente (no encuentro listas para hacerlo manualmente)?
<cossier> Nicko_94, modulos de audio como cuales?
<cossier> Nicko_94, con el synaptic
<Nicko_94> cossier:lo que sucede es que desde un principio pulseaudio no reconoce la salida de auriculares (solo muestra la salida boba)
<erUSUL> Nicko_94: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -sc)-generic
<erUSUL> y reinicia. a ver si ayuda.
<erUSUL> Nicko_94: si es un portatil tb puedes seguir la instrucciones de aqui
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<kubot> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<juanito_> holaaaa
<Nicko_94> erUSUL: ahora pruebo con el reinicio luego de instalar el paquete, esa info la vi pero no funciono
<web_cebo> alguien que pueda hecharme la mano con mi touchpad
<web_cebo> no quiere agarrar
<web_cebo> la unica forma que encontre es modificando el grub pero hay algunos comentarios que solo dura poco tiempo
<web_cebo> Bueno gracias seguire intentando a ver si no desconfiguro mi compu
<juanito_> disculpen alguno sabe como cambiar el open office del maverick de ingles a español?
<xangua> sistema>administracion>idiomas
<xangua> instalas el español
<juanito_> gracias
<anikras> buenas
<juanito_> hola
<nasser> alguien ha usado gtkpod?
<juanito_> para el ipod ?
<nasser> si!
<nasser> tengo el iPod shuffle
<juanito_> ni idea busca en youtube
<juanito_> supongo que es sencillo, igual que el itunnes
<nasser> no...
<TTNK> nasser: cual es tu pregunta especificamente?
<juanito_> como se usa el gtkpod con el ipod shuffle?
<juanito_> alguien sabe como entrar por IRC a la sala de los Anonymus, este tipo de organización secreta que controla la internet ?
<sebikul> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<mimecar> si buscas un poco en google lo encontrarás
<TTNK> nasser: al conectar te pregunta que tipo de ipod es, que generacion y demas, para los ultimos modelos al parecer debes correr en consola un script que se llama   ipod-read-sysinfo-extended   que lo instala la libreria de ipod que debio de haberse instalado cuando instalaste gtkpod
<nasser> osea instalo el gtkpod
<nasser> corro el script
<nasser> i ejecuto el gtkpod, no?
<TTNK> asi lo hice yo con un ipod classic
<TTNK> pero recuerdo haber leido por ahi que los ipods nuevos era la misma
<TTNK> nasser: aunque no esta de mas que busques en google y leas para que estes seguro y entiendas que haras
<nasser> ok
<TTNK> nasser: que ipod es el que queires conectar? tiene pantalla , mustra las portadas?
<Tarrasquero> ttnk, ese no tiene
<Tarrasquero> es el ssufle
<TTNK> ah el pequeñito verdad?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> es oculta las canciones
<Tarrasquero> hay que tener cuidado con el o se desconfigura rapido
<Xago> amigos...estoy instalando ubuntu server edition...he tratado de instalar el ubuntu-desktop, pero no lo hace...aparece una pequeña pantalla blanca, pero en shell
<Xago> qué puedo estar haciendo mal?
<Tarrasquero> xago, hazlo en modo texto
<Xago> cómo?
<Tarrasquero> al excojer el tipo de instalacion
<mimecar> Xago: si estas montando un servidor no necesitas ubuntu-desktop
<Xago> ya habia instalado otro server ubuntu...y no me había dado problema...
<Xago> mimecar, entonces?
<Xago> que necesito para el gui?
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido instalar la versión de servidor y después TODOS los paquetes que están en la versión normal
<Xago> entonces dices trabajar todo en modo shell?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> cuando tengas que pasar cosas desde otro ordenador actualizas las cosas
<TTNK> Xago: son interfaces graficas con ncurses, sumamente facil, mas ligero y rapido que con todo grafico
<mimecar> contra menos programas extras instales en un servidor mejor
<TTNK> de hecho si estas planeando instalar un servidor es recomendable que no utilices ningun escritorio, que todo sea manejado por consola
<Xago> oops...eso se torna más complicado
<Xago> y como serán varios usuarios accesando a la máquina...es más fácil en modo gráfico
<mimecar> los usuarios no tienen que acceder al ordenador del servidor
<mimecar> y menos abrir una sesión en entorno gráfico y modificar cosas
<Xago> me refiero a usuarios avanzados pero no necesariamente en linux :P
<mimecar> que es lo que tienen que modificar esos usuarios?
<Xago> instalar bases de datos, modificarlas, editarlas, etc
<Xago> MySQL
<LinoSP|net> hola acabo de cometer una burrada sin querer     seleccioné en el cuadro abrir con   VLC sobre una carpeta y ahora cada vez q hago doble click sobre una carpeta se abre vlc
<mimecar> Xago: servidor de mysql escuchando solo sobre la red interna
<LinoSP|net> como hago para quitar esto
<mimecar> y que usen un cliente para conectarse al servidor
<Xago> exactamente y en un Xenserver virtualizado
<TTNK> Xago: y con que aplicacion grafica piensas que modificaran eso? para instalarla es suficiente con scp, ssh y para manejarla tambien ssh o phpmyadmin yo usaria
<mimecar> para eso solo el administrador tocará la base de datos
<Xago> es que somos tres personas que trabajamos en forma interactiva
<Xago> dos desarrolladores y yo
<mimecar> Xago: servidor web + phpMyAdmin
<Xago> pero todo en modo texto?
<mimecar> eso no necesita entorno gráfico
<mimecar> phpMyAdmin se gestiona por web
<mimecar> LinoSP|net: selecciona para que lo abra nautilus
<LinoSP|net> mimecar: como  ya no aparece la dichosa opcion otra vez
<mimecar> igual que lo asociastes con vlc
<TTNK> Xago: asi es, para un servidor no hay como la consola, dejas recursos para lo que es importante, si utilizas un entorno grafico y ademas vas a conectar remotamente eso va a disminuir considerablemente el desempeño de tu servidor
<mimecar> si no aparece, seguramente tendrás que borrar la configuración de gnome
<TTNK> o bueno, si es un servidor de juguete entonces puedes probar con entornos graficos, pero si es un servidor de produccion yo nunca usaria escritorio ni nada de eso
<LinoSP|net> mimecar: disculpa lo habia intentado una vez y puse el administrador de archivos  tenia q colocar  "abrir carpeta" en el cuadro de dialogo
<LinoSP|net> ya me funciona :)
<mimecar> ok
<juanito_> chicos algun software para grabar todo lo que pasa en mi escritorio que me recomienden :D
<PunkiD> saludos!
<juanito_> ya que existen muchos
<PunkiD> gente tengo una consulta... algo general
<granjero> juanito_, recordmydesktop
<PunkiD> no es un problema sino que quiero hacer el procedimiento correcto
<juanito_> gracias hermano
<PunkiD> les agradeceria el aporte de uds
<PunkiD> les cuento resulta que compre una placa de red insalambrica apenas la puse me la reconocio sin ningun problema
<granjero> hola, yo ando buscando una placa PCI que me permita grabar video. alguno sabe de alguna que ande en ubuntu?
<PunkiD> pero leyendo la wiki y el modelo de mi placa me dice que tengo que instalar los drivers que serian los madwifi, y agregarle el modulo
<PunkiD> ahora cuando agrego el modulo me muestra dos redes
<mimecar> si te ha reconocido la tarjeta , para que necesitas drivers?
<PunkiD> entonces la duda es cual es la forma correcta de usarla
<PunkiD> mimecar: la verdad que solo por seguir la guia de la wiki
<PunkiD> me gusta tener todo lo mas correcto posible
<PunkiD> =)
<mimecar> si los drivers de ubuntu funcionan, no tienes que poner otros
<PunkiD> mimecar:  ok
<PunkiD> gracias
<PunkiD> en realidad uso otra distro
<PunkiD> solo que queria sacarme la duda
<PunkiD> y esta es una de las comunidades en las que mas te ayudan
<PunkiD> por eso vine al canal
<PunkiD> :d
<PunkiD> mimecar:  te agradesco tus comentarios
<mimecar> lo que detecten otras distros no lo se
<PunkiD> ahaha no te pongas a la defensiva
<PunkiD> el kernel es uno solo y todos sabemos eso
<PunkiD> ;)
<mimecar> no completamente
<mimecar> cada distribución poner parches
<PunkiD> correcto
<PunkiD> pero los parches podes agregarlos a otras distros
<PunkiD> :)
<PunkiD> mimecar:  agradesco tus comentarios :)
<PunkiD> entonces se lo dejo todo a networkmanager
<PunkiD> no levanto ningun modulo ni nada
<TTNK> PunkiD: aqui se da soporte de ubuntu y de ubuntu nada mas, te agradeceriamos que no vengas a preguntar sobre otras distros
<PunkiD> TTNK ok man
<PunkiD> no te pongas asi
<PunkiD> io tambien sabia entrar al canal a colaborar
<PunkiD> con los ubunteros
<PunkiD> :)
<PunkiD> el GNU es una sola comunidad
<PunkiD> =)
<TTNK> por eso hay canales especificos no crees? si no habria 1 solo canal y todos se servirian de el
<PunkiD> entiendo... pero tampoco corran a los users de otras distros...
<PunkiD> si podes colaborar igual
<PunkiD> :)
<PunkiD> bue ese sectarismo de los linuxezos no tiene muchos fundamentos
<TTNK> no es sectarismo, comprende
<PunkiD> pero voy a hacer lo que dices... no voy a entrar a molestar a este canal
<TTNK> si ayudas con respuestas para usuarios de ubutu esta correcto, si lo que tienes son preguntas ve a tu distro correspondiente
<PunkiD> voy a entrar a colaborar con esta distro
<TTNK> y nadie te ha corrido, solo fue una solicitud
<juanito_> el name del canal dice SOPORTE de ubuntu :S
<PunkiD> ok ok juanito_ =)
<PunkiD> NO  hablo mas del tema
<PunkiD> pueden usar /ignore PunkiD
<juanito_> punk uso el recordmydesktop pero las imagenes que se graban de mi escritorio no se ven bien :S
 * Lancro se despide de todos
<maximiliano> cada vez que quiero hacer algo en la terminal me sale esto.... E: dpkg se interrumpió, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema.
<fosco_> maximiliano: pues hazlo
<PunkiD> juanito_: usas gnome de escritorio?
<juanito_> gnome si claro
<PunkiD> http://www.cesarius.net/grabar-videos-de-tu-escritorio-en-linux/2006/07/12/
<PunkiD> prueba otro metodo
<juanito_> gracias brother
<juanito_> voy a leerlo
<fosco_> un poco viejo ese post
<juan-arg> juanito_: hacelo con el vlc.. lo mas comodo
<PunkiD> juanito_:  tenes kdenlive
<PunkiD> tambien pero te va a instalar librerias de KDE
<PunkiD> :d
<juanito_> 2006 u.u
<xangua> también está kazam creo se llama, puedes subir directamente los videos a tu cuenta youtube
<xangua> y no se que tanto, búsca el post en el blog omg!ubuntu!
<PunkiD> sino puedes usar ffmpeg
<PunkiD> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s wxga -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq ~/out.mpg
<PunkiD> ;)
<juanito_> :O
<chilicuil> de que hablan? de screencasting?
<curiousx> en ffmpeg tenes que configurarlo con ---> --configure-x11grub para que puedas grabar el escitorio
<chilicuil> ohh si ffmpeg rlz, yo uso este script para grabar http://pastebin.com/ReekewJc
<curiousx> perdon --enable-x11grab
<fosco_> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<fosco_> oh, el MAchinarium no va en wine, que lástima
<curiousx> machinaripum me parece que esta nativo para Linux =P
<curiousx> encontre un demo http://machinarium.net/blog/2009/10/01/machinarium-demo/ =)
<sebikul> fosco_, machinarium ESTA en su version nativa para linux, eso si deseas comprarlo
<sebikul> lo probe hace unos meses, anda perfecto
<fosco_> si, es interesante
<zyen>  Buenas, es posible obtener la direccion MAC de un PC remoto que no esta conectado fisicamente a la red?
<m4v> si no está conectada a la red como piensas sacar algo de esa pc?
<curiousx> pullin pillin queres clonar mac
<m4v> heh
<curiousx> xD
<maximiliano> alguien sabe como cambiar de formato un video?=
<fosco_> maximiliano: con ffmpeg
<maximiliano> es un programa?
<fosco_> si
<maximiliano> pucha pero tengo problemas para descargar e  instalar programas
<fosco_> pues arreglalos
<juan-arg> maximiliano: si la queres facil.. tenes winff (una interfaces grafica de ffmpeg que comanta fosco_)
<juan-arg> le sigue.. avidemux
<juan-arg> y un poco mas complicado el vlc
<juan-arg> pero el mas rapido de todos
<fosco_> vlc convierte?
<juan-arg> sip
<maximiliano> ya si ese me sirve ya que lo tengo instalo el avidemux
<juan-arg> convierte.. camptura.. trasmite..
<fosco_> ajá, no lo sabía
<juan-arg> etc..
<juan-arg> es el mas rapido de todos.. los que mencione
<juan-arg> convierte.. a los pedos
<maximiliano> juan-arg: como lo hago con avidemux? para cambiar formato?, abro el video y luego lo guardo con ".avi" por ejemplo?
<juan-arg> abris el video
<juan-arg> y depues selecionas.. formatos.. pre echos.. como dvd.. etc.. o podes selecionar xvid.. mp4 x264 x263.. theora.. o lo que mas te guste
<juan-arg> en la misma ventana..
<juan-arg> maximiliano:
<maximiliano> juan-arg: ya y luego lo guarda simplemente¡?
<juan-arg> selecionas archivo.. guardar
<juan-arg> y empieza la compresion
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-22
<juan-arg> o conversion..
<juan-arg> o lo que agas
<maximiliano> bueno resulta que el archivo que me creo al parecer no sirve :S
<Veritto> hola
<Veritto> disculpen, de donde puedo bajar ubuntu?
<chilicuil> Veritto: de http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<curiousx> maximiliano: que formato es el que queres convertir ?
<maximiliano> es un
<maximiliano> 3.gp
<maximiliano> a uno cualquier
<curiousx> puff nunca converti un 3gp pero esperame un ratito
<maximiliano> .avi o bien .mpeg....
<maximiliano> ya gracias
<curiousx> maximiliano: tenes esta libreria "libstdc++"
<curiousx> ?
<curiousx> maximiliano: lei que esto anda bien con el formato .3gp descargalo ---> http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverterDown.htm
<thargasz> hl.
<thargasz> +
<thargasz> hl..
<thargasz> holaa a todoss !
<chilicuil> hola thargasz =)
<thargasz> alguien me puede decir para cuando sale la ultima version de debian version estable = ?
<thargasz> la 6.0
<chilicuil> thargasz: umm, este canal es de ubuntu xD
<thargasz> :(
<chilicuil> @google "debian release 6.0"
<chilicuil> !google "debian release 6.0"
<thargasz> por lo menos no pregunte sobre window xD
<kubot> Debian -- News -- Debian Installer 6.0 Alpha1 release: <http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/News/2010/20100221>; Capítulo 2. Las novedades de Debian GNU/Linux 6.0: <http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/armel/release-notes/ch-whats-new.es.html>; Notas de publicaci[PleaseinsertPrerenderUnicode{ó}intopreamble]n ...: <http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/i386/release- (2 more messages)
<thargasz> Thx
<maximiliano> curiousx: es para arquitectura 32 y mi notebook es de 64..
<maximiliano> :S>
<maximiliano> :S
<curiousx> le mandamos sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i
<curiousx> man pero espera que creo que tenes que instalar algunas cosas antes para que funcione bien una de las cosas es libstdc++ ¿lo tenes?
<maximiliano> como saber eso?
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene easypen i450 de genius?
<curiousx> mmm... dpkg --list | grep libstdc
<curiousx> tambien mandemole w32codecs por las dudas =P
<curiousx> tambien ffmpeg y mencoder que me parece que utiliza estos dos el "mmc"
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i'/home/maximiliano/Descargas/mmc_1.7.1_i386.deb'
<maximiliano> [sudo] password for maximiliano:
<maximiliano> dpkg: opción -/ desconocida
<maximiliano> Teclee dpkg --help para encontrar ayuda sobre instalar y desinstalar paquetes [*];
<maximiliano> Use «dselect» o «aptitude» para una gestión de paquetes amigable;
<maximiliano> Teclee dpkg -Dhelp para obtener una lista de valores de marca de depuración de dpkg;
<xangua> o simplemente dale doble clic al deb maximiliano...
<curiousx> busca este paquete ---> "ia32-libs" instalalo
<curiousx> y el error en el comando anterior fue el '
<curiousx> ese paquete depende de "lib32stdc++6" que es la libreria que necesita "mmc" para funcionar buscalo en centro de software de ubuntu y no tardes tanto por que me enojo =(
<curiousx> aclaro busca el "ia32-libs" e instalalo que se va a instalar todo lo que necesitamos
<PunkiD> uhmn tengo error al querer instalar ubuntu 10.10 server 32bits, al querer levantar el grub tira el siguiente error graphics initialization failed error setting up gfxboot
<PunkiD> :s
<PunkiD> ejecuto help
<PunkiD> y eligo cualquier opcion y me tira el siguiente error : cmov unable a boot
<PunkiD> please use a kernel appropiate for your PCU
<PunkiD> :(
<moan> PunkiD: dime las caracteristicas del pc en el que lo intentas instalar
<PunkiD> un micro pentium
<PunkiD> 64mb de ram
<PunkiD> un disco de 8 gigas
<nfqs> :\
<PunkiD> es abuelita
<PunkiD> :D
<dzup2> lentium
<moan> PunkiD: yo tengo un server funcionando como servidor web, router, ap wifi, y alguna cosa mas, desde hace 3 años, y es un PI 133 Mhz y 128 de ram, con un disco SCSI de 1 gb
<moan> :p
<PunkiD> jejeje
<moan> PunkiD: por lo poco que vi en google el error "cmov unable a boot" es de algo del procesador
<PunkiD> sera mi placa de video
<nfqs> yo creo que hay que forzar a que el grub parta en modo texto no mas
<PunkiD> nfqs:
<PunkiD> eso quiero hacer
<PunkiD> alguien sabe como ?
<PunkiD> por que hoy levante un livecd de bt3
<nfqs> el gfxboot parece que es el que hace que se abra el modo de video para mostrar un inicio mas bonito
<PunkiD> y no me funciono las X
<PunkiD> pero si pude hacerlo funcionar
<nfqs> revisaste la configuración de tu grub?
<nfqs> el grub.conf?
<PunkiD> es un live cd
<PunkiD> no puedo hacerlo andar..
<PunkiD> quiero instalar ubuntu server
<nfqs> pero ya lo instalaste o no?
<PunkiD> nop no inicia el livecd
<nfqs> o no te inicia el live cd?
<moan> nfqs: creo que no llego a instalarlo
<nfqs> así veo mmh...
<PunkiD> se complica
<PunkiD> la version 10.4
<nfqs> habrá alguna alternate-cd para el server?
<PunkiD> usa grub2?
<nfqs> pal desktop hay uno, tiene una instalación de texto
<moan> PunkiD: yo de todas maneras creo que instalaria alguna version mas vieja
<PunkiD> si me parece que me bajo arch
<PunkiD> :(
<nfqs> yo primero probaría opciones de booteo que tenga el cd
<PunkiD> nfqs
<moan> PunkiD: para servidores te recomiendo CentOs
<PunkiD> exacto eso voy a hacer
<nfqs> debe tener una con modo de video seguro
<PunkiD> moan cool!
<PunkiD> nfqs sip pero me sigue tirando error
<PunkiD> inicie con nspci=offo o algo asi
<PunkiD> y na :D
<PunkiD> que mala suerte gaste un cd a lpp
<nfqs> mmh... yo los pongo en un penedrive y me ahorro los cds
<nfqs> jeje
<nfqs> pero para esa maquina que tienes uff
<nfqs> suerte que tiene lector
<nfqs> :-)
<PunkiD> jejeje sipis
<nfqs> PunkiD, revisaste la web de ubuntu por si había un cd alternativo para el server?
<PunkiD> ahora me fijo
<curiousx> PunkiD: encontre una solucion por ahi que dice que antes de que aparesca el error en el boot escribas palabra "help" <enter>
<curiousx> aca lo que encontre http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594003
<curiousx> tambien dan otra solucion donde dicen que cambies GFX a PCI GFX
<curiousx> en el ultimo comentario dice: Typing 'help' at the boot prompt worked!
<PunkiD> curiousx: gracias
<PunkiD> ya lo lei
<curiousx> de nada
<PunkiD> curiousx:
<curiousx> PunkiD:
<PunkiD> siguiendo esa tuto me tira este error
<PunkiD> please use a kernel appropiate for your PCU
<PunkiD> no me quiere iniciar de ninguna forma :(
<curiousx> psiblemente bajaste una version 64 bits de Ubuntu server
<PunkiD> nop
<PunkiD> dame un segundo
<curiousx> =P
<krl45> cuando sale ubuntu 11.04?
<PunkiD> [22:19][punkid@Arch ~]% md5sum ubuntu-10.10-server-i386.iso
<PunkiD> ce1cee108de737d7492e37069eed538e  ubuntu-10.10-server-i386.iso
<PunkiD> es la version de 32bits
<curiousx> si
<curiousx> hacele un ---> md5sum ubuntu.iso ---> tiene que darte ---> ce1cee108de737d7492e37069eed538e
<PunkiD> jejeje sip
<PunkiD> es la misma que te pase
<alhen> es antiético hacerse otra cuenta de launchpad para que le sigan mandando CD's a uno?
<moan_> alhen: ya pedir cd teniendo adsl no tiene mucho sentido...
<PunkiD> moan:
<PunkiD> en tu servidor usas ubuntu 10.10?
<juan-arg> si tiene sentido.. moan sacarle la posibilidad.. y la prioridad.. a alguien que realmente lo necesita.. porque no tiene adsl para bajarlo
<juan-arg> o sea una h.. putada..
<moan_> PunkiD: en mi servidor tengo instalado Debian Etch, pero tengo otro que me compre hace poco, que le puse CentOs
<moan_> PunkiD: y ahora sin duda me quedo con CentOs para servidores
<juan-arg> moan ademas.. de guardar cd.. solo por colecionista.. (porque ya cuando te llego.. tenes el cd bajado.. hace un mes..)
<moan_> juan-arg: no entiendo, me estas dando la razon, pero empesaste la frase con "si tiene sentido"?
<moan_> juan-arg: yo digo que si tenes adsl, no tiene sentido pedir que te manden el cd...
<PunkiD> bue me decidi descargar  arch 32bit no quiero quemar un cd al pp nuevamente
<PunkiD> :P
<alhen> moan_, pues adsl no tengo. Tengo una conexión de 3G de mobile que no me deja bajar archivos grandes. He intentado bajar la iso hasta el cansancio.
<PunkiD> io nunca pedi un cd
<PunkiD> siempre los descargue
<PunkiD> =)
 * alhen empezó con una conexión de 44kbps
<ichzazen> buenas noches
<ichzazen> pregunta
<PunkiD> diga
<moan_> alhen: Bien, el envio gratuito de cd esta pensado para casos como el tuyo...
<ichzazen> tengo hace años un problema en linux que no puedo solucionar
<ichzazen> yo creo que esta relacionado con GNOME
<PunkiD> ichzazen:  hoy lo solucionas
<ichzazen> algunos programas, como ser Kino, o LiVES
<ichzazen> (y algunos otros, que de frustrado deje de usar)
<ichzazen> al hacerles click, SALTAN, al estar maximizados
<PunkiD> :S
<PunkiD> SALTAN?
<PunkiD> se te cierran?
<ichzazen> y me pasa en dos maquinas bien distintas
<ichzazen> nope
<ichzazen> se mueven solos
<ichzazen> ejemplo
<PunkiD> ichzazen:  usas compiz?
<ichzazen> tenemos una pantalla de 640 pixeles de alto
<ichzazen> (si, pero desactivándolo y todo, pasa lo mismo)
<ichzazen> y la ventana del Xprograma mide 1000
<ichzazen> de alto
<ichzazen> si el programa esta maximizado, al hacele click, se ajusta solo de forma que la parte superior de la ventana encaje con la parte superior de la pantalla o bien la parte inferior de la ventana con la inferior de la pantalla
<ichzazen> alternativamente
<ichzazen> o sea, salta de un extremo al otro de la ventana
<ichzazen> naturalmente esto es HARTO engorroso
<ichzazen> aparte, es dificil formularlo en una oracion para preguntárselo a google
<ichzazen> lo intenté, durante años
<ichzazen> pero pasan las distros y no logro satisface ese detalle
<PunkiD> ichzazen: pra mi es compiz
<PunkiD> :d
<PunkiD> que gestor de ventanas usas con compiz, compiz o metacity?
<ichzazen> hmmm
<ichzazen> con que comando lo compruebo?
<PunkiD> con el fuzion-icon
<PunkiD> click derecho del mouse sobre el icono
<PunkiD> windows manager
<PunkiD> y ahi marcas el que quieras que salga
<jmanuel_cool> se les saluda desde la ciudad crepuscular
<PunkiD> saludos jmanuel_cool
<PunkiD> dales todo bien
<juan-arg> jmanuel_cool: y eso donde queda?
<ichzazen> dice fusionicon que compiz
<PunkiD> no era aca :D
<jmanuel_cool> juan-arg, En Venezuela
<PunkiD> ichzazen:  no te entendi
<ichzazen> Estoy usando compiz como gestor de ventanas
<ichzazen> ahora cambie a metacity
<ichzazen> pero no puedo maximizar las ventanas
<juan-arg> jmanuel_cool: y eso donde queda.. jajaa
<ichzazen> perdón, no puedo maximizar la de LIVES
<PunkiD> ichzazen:  LIVES es para KDE o no?
<ichzazen> no
<ichzazen> Ni Lives ni Kino
<ichzazen> aunque uno por los nombre deduciria que si
<ichzazen> Estrictamente no instalo nada KDE
<PunkiD> ichzazen:  prueba tocando el ccms
<ichzazen> y eso?
<PunkiD> ejecutalo en una consola
<PunkiD> :)
<PunkiD> es el administrador de compiz
<capitancar> muchacos cuando miniminiso las cosas no me salen en la barra de abajo que puedo hacer para que  me salgan las cosa o las bentanas que miniminiso
<PunkiD> pero primero pone de gestor de ventanas a compiz nuevamente
<PunkiD> capitancar:  click derecho del mouse sobre el panel "agregar al panel"
<PunkiD> creo que es añadir al panel
<PunkiD> y ahi eliges que se vean
<ichzazen> ah, vos te referís a compizconfig-settings-manager
<PunkiD> dame un segundo y te digo como se llama
<ichzazen> tambien probé desde ahi
<capitancar> si como se llama la aplicacion
<PunkiD> ichzazen: en administracion de ventanas
<ichzazen> está en Preferencias
<ichzazen> no en aplicaciones
<curiousx> para llamar a ccsm escribi ---> simple-ccsm ichzazen
<juanito_> hola disculpen meto mi usb y luego entro a equipos y no sale mi usb o en que parte debo buscarlo ? tengo ubuntu 10.10
<PunkiD> capitancar:  VISTA VENTANAS
<PunkiD> o algo parecido
<PunkiD> :D
<curiousx> es como compizconfig-settings-manager pero mas facil
<capitancar> eso no aparece vistas ventanas
<PunkiD> lista de ventanas?
<PunkiD> usa un poquito la creatividad tiene el nombre y abajo un pequeña descripcion
<capitancar> como es que lo busco please
<curiousx> juanito_: en la carpeta /media/<usb> debe estar
<curiousx> montado
<PunkiD> capitancar:  se llama lista de ventanas
<PunkiD> capitancar:  disculpa, usas gnome, por que lo que te estoy diciendo es para el panel de gnome
<PunkiD> si usas otro cambia un poco :d
<capitancar> ya lo encontre se llama
<ichzazen> que buena onda ese simple-cssm
<capitancar> cambiador de area de trabajo
<ichzazen> no es lo que estoy buscando, pero es muy bueno
<PunkiD> capitancar:  genial
<juanito_> donde puedo ver los archivos de mi usb :S
<ichzazen> creo que lo que busca capitancar es la lista de ventanas, como applet del panel
<PunkiD> capitancar:  yo habia entendido otra cosa
<PunkiD> :D
<juanito_> gracias
<ichzazen> puede ser que haya borrado el panel sin querer
<PunkiD> al final parece que lo que queria hacer era cambiar de escritorio
<PunkiD> :D
<ichzazen> juanito_: apareció?
<juanito_> donde esta la carpeta media amigo ?
<PunkiD> juanito_:  /media
<juanito_> si pero no sale nada
<PunkiD> es por que no montaste el pendrive
<juanito_> ?
<juanito_> entro a utilidad de disco y si me lo reconoce
<ichzazen> pero tiene ubuntu 10.10, deberia montarse solo
<PunkiD> juanito_: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pen
<ichzazen> quitalo y volvelo a poner
<PunkiD> Ccon sudo o con root
<PunkiD> antes crea el la carpeta /mnt/pen
<curiousx> juanito escribi ---> fdisk -l para ver si lo reconose
<juanito_> ya , ichzazen : eso lo hize como 10 veces :D
<curiousx> o sea puede que este roto =P
<ichzazen> probaste con otro pendrive? quizas el tuyo no tenga formato o esté dañado
<ichzazen> jeje
<juanito_> si funciona en otras pcs
<curiousx> pasanos la salida de --->fdisk -l
<juanito_> curiousx: para que es eso ?
<curiousx> en un paste
<curiousx> para ver los discos y particiones que hay en el sistema
<ichzazen> lista las propiedades de los discos montados
<ichzazen> cla
<juanito_> no es para formatear?
<ichzazen> no
<curiousx> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<PunkiD> ahahaha es para mostrar tus discos
<PunkiD> :d
<juanito_> no sale nada
<PunkiD> con sudo
<curiousx> juanito_: relax men que nadie te va a decir algo te haga daño a tu distro aqui por que si asi fuera enseguida al instante alguien locontradice
<PunkiD> :)
<curiousx> si con sudo me olvide =P ---> sudo fdisk -l
<juanito_> jaja es que fdisk en D.O.S es para formatear :P
<juanito_> Disco /dev/sdb: 8000 MB, 8000110592 bytes
<juanito_> 160 cabezas, 19 sectores/pista, 5139 cilindros
<juanito_> Unidades = cilindros de 3040 * 512 = 1556480 bytes
<juanito_> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<juanito_> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<juanito_> Identificador de disco: 0x000ebf6b
<PunkiD> ahahaha
<curiousx> si se usaba para instalar 1.0 y 3.11 XD
<PunkiD> juanito_:  usa www.pastebin.com
<PunkiD> sube ahi lo que pasteaste
<PunkiD> recien descargue el 53% del iso  :(
 * PunkiD Escuchando  The Doors - Light my fire (Absolute Classic Rock)
<ichzazen> PunkiD: Te cuento que cuando uso metacity no salta, pero no me deja maximizar
<ichzazen> es un error, pero es mejor que el otro
<PunkiD> ichzazen:  jejeje me juego que es algo de compiz
<PunkiD> ichzazen:  podes mover las ventanas con el mouse
<PunkiD> o sea haciendo click sin soltar moverlo para los lados?
<PunkiD> TTNK: usas irssi?
<ichzazen> sip
<ichzazen> con la mayoria de los programas anda
<ichzazen> el tema es edicion de video
<ichzazen> debe haber alfo
<ichzazen> algo, no sé
<TatanX> hoola a toddos
<PunkiD> holaz TatanX
<m4v> juanito_: usa el pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<capitancar> entanas que miniminiso
<capitancar> que puedo hacer para miniminisar
<capitancar> i ver alfrente de nuebo
<curiousx> apreta Ctrl+Alt+D
<capitancar> si pero que se vean en la barra de abajo
<curiousx> no se
<capitancar> esda mala suerte
<juanito_> hi
<juanito_> x fin
<juanito_> xD
<curiousx> montaste tu usb
<capitancar> alguien sabe como hacer para que cuando miniminie las bentanas me salgan en la barra de abajo
<PunkiD> capitancar:  no lo solucionaste?
<hkm> alguien sabe por que cuando abro firefox la pagina me sale
<hkm> www.%u.com?
<hkm> cuando abro gimp me sale error no se que, no se pudo encontrar %u
<curiousx> sera la paguina que tenes predeterminada para que se muestre cuando abris firefox ?
<hkm> no :S
<p0fk> hkm: usas ubuntu ? xDDD
<PunkiD> termino la descaga del iso
<PunkiD> :D
<hkm> p0fk, claro..
<hkm> mirad, cuando abro gimp me dice
<hkm> la carpeta /home/hkm/%U ha fallado: no existe el fichero o directorio
<capitancar> alguien sabe como hacer para que cuando miniminie las bentanas me salgan en la barra de abajo
<hkm> click derecho sobre el panel> añadir al panel>lista de ventanas
<juanito_> aun no
<juanito_> felicidades punkiD xD
<juanito_> http://pastebin.com/KvWycUv7
<capitancar> ok listo gracias
<PunkiD> juanito_: # mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<juanito_> ok
<juanito_> que mas :S
<PunkiD> pensandolo bien no lo reconoce
<juanito_> nup
<curiousx> mkdir /media/usb
<curiousx> luego lo que te paso PunkiD
<PunkiD> curiousx:  pero que no lo haga
<PunkiD> por que puede dañar su OS
<juanito_> comando invalido
<curiousx> digo ---> sudo mkdir /media/usb
<curiousx> por que lo decis PunkiD
<PunkiD> curiousx:  PUHMM
<PunkiD> no pense que era el disco rigido
<PunkiD> :D
<PunkiD> juanito_:  te tiro algun error ?
<curiousx> xD
<PunkiD> ahora cd /media/usb
<PunkiD> luego ls -a
<PunkiD> y tendria que mostrarte lo de tu pendrive
<hkm> pff no saben el video k vi hace 1 minuto..
<hkm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1ISPZR2S-U&feature=player_embedded
<curiousx> hkm: pasalo
<hkm> ya se que va en offtopic, pero veanlo..
<PunkiD> o sino con nautilus en la carpeta /media/usb tendria que estar tu pendrive
<hkm> demasiado fuerte las imagenes, si son sensibles no lo vean
<curiousx> si ya lo vi ese video tiene una continuacion que es cuando ya lo operan
<hkm> pasalo
<PunkiD> uhh no termine de verlo
<PunkiD> :D
<curiousx> aver esperame veo si lo encuentro que lo busque hace un tiempo y no lo volvi a encontrar
<hkm> lo mas sorprendente es que quedase vivo no?
<juanito_> sale error
<curiousx> si queda vivo
<PunkiD> juanito_:  que error te sale?
<PunkiD> que no creaste la carpeta?
<PunkiD> usa mkdir /media/usb
<PunkiD> con sudo o como root
<juanito_> puse cd/media/usb
<juanito_> y me sale
<PunkiD> cd /media/usb
<juanito_> laptop:/media/usb$
<PunkiD> separado cd
<PunkiD> de /media/usb
<juanito_> luego que pongo ?
<PunkiD> ls -a
<PunkiD> o buscala desde nautilus
<juanito_> no sale nada
<juanito_> u.u
<PunkiD> cuando usaste el comando mount te tiro algun error?
<juanito_> si dice que no existe
<PunkiD> ahahaha
<PunkiD> vamos de nuevo
<juanito_> jaja disculpa mi ignorancia :D
<PunkiD> juanito_:  primero sudo mkdir /media/usb
<hkm> bueno ppl, tonces no tienen idea de que sera eso del %U?
<juanito_> no se puede crear dice que el archivo ya existe
<PunkiD> genial
<PunkiD> ahora
<PunkiD> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<PunkiD> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<PunkiD> luego de  ls -a /media/usb
<PunkiD> y tendria que mostrarte los archivos de tu pendrive
<PunkiD> o sino alt+f2  y ejecutas nautilus
<PunkiD> te vas a la rais
<juanito_> listo ya me sale
<PunkiD> raiz*
<juanito_> gracias
<PunkiD> luego media luego usb
<juanito_> pero se veo feito :C
<PunkiD> y ahi tendrias tu pendrive
<juanito_> listo ya me salio
<juanito_> una pregunta
<juanito_> debo hacer eso con todos los usb que meta ???
<PunkiD> uhmm en realidad tendria que montarlos a todos automaticamente
<PunkiD> pero a veces faya
<PunkiD> falla*
<PunkiD> y es bueno recordar el comando
<PunkiD> ;)
<PunkiD> no esta de mas si lo anotas por ahi =)
<juanito_> jeje
<PunkiD> fuck fuck fuck!
<curiousx> no encuentro los otros 2 videos en total son tres videos =P
<PunkiD> bue les cuento que no es el problema el ubuntu server
<PunkiD> baje un iso de arch queme cd
<PunkiD> y me tira el mismo error
<PunkiD> es problema de hardware
<hkm> curiousx, np, igual hay alguien por ahi llorando, que esas cosas no van aki blablabla...
<PunkiD> :(
<curiousx> no lo lei
<curiousx> pero si claro es oftopic
<hkm> curiousx, en offtopic
<curiousx> offtopic
<curiousx> no pero no los encontres pero te aseguro que por lo menos son 2 videos mas no recuerdo bien si eran tres los videos
<m4v> decir que "esto es offtopic, pero.." no te exime de hacer offtopic en el canal.
<hkm> bueeh..
<hkm> tanta lloradera por un video, dije k si eran sensibles no lo vieran y ya,,,
<hkm> tomate un tila pa k puedas dormir
<curiousx> era para mi hkm dejemoslo bro no balla a ser cosa que se enoje el patron
<m4v> curiousx: tarde, y llamarme "patron" no es la mejor forma de arreglar nada.
<m4v> son pautas del canal.
<juanito_> punki una pregunta y como paso mis archivos descargados al usb :S
<curiousx> take it easy m4v yo le pase unos videos por privado para no molestar a nadie
<m4v> juanito_: los copias al usb?
<curiousx> solo estaba dieciendo que era offtopic
<juanito_> quiero copiar un archivo descargado que tengo a mi usb :S
<juanito_> bueno no copiarlo si no enviarlo
<m4v> juanito_: no es lo mismo?
<juanito_> es lo mismo, para mi para otras personas creo que no lo es , bueno es cuestion de semantica supongo :S
<mama21mama> juanito_, montas el usb y luego hace drag and drop.
<juanito_> el usb esta montado
<m4v> copia los archivos al usb, no se como se supone que te tengo que explicar eso.
<juanito_> que es drag and drop o.O
<mama21mama> wtf!
<mama21mama> es lo primero que enseñan en informatica basica.
<juanito_> me sale error al copiar
<mama21mama> aaa
<mama21mama> que error?
<juanito_> plug and play ?
<juanito_> permiso denegado
<m4v> juanito_: bueno, explicá bien cual es el problema, si no te entendemos.
<juanito_> Error al abrir el archivo «/media/usb/Pr_CS5.part02.rar»: Permiso denegado
<mama21mama> suele pasar eso del permiso.
<juanito_> me descarge un archivo , y quiero pasarlo a mi usb nada mas
<mama21mama> dale permisos con chmod.
<george2002> juanito_: y porque no lo copias como root en entorno grafico?
<george2002> pero se lanza a lo mas complicado
<juanito_> haber
<mama21mama> gksu nautilus
<george2002> un sudo nautilus
<juanito_> haber
<mama21mama> si ese tambien.
<george2002> y copias hasta la raspadura
<george2002> hola mama21mama
<george2002> hola m4v
<mama21mama> ojo con el mouse que es peligroso en ese modo.
<mama21mama> hi george2002
<juanito_> lo copio en el root ?
<PunkiD>  cp /dev/disk /dev/dir
<PunkiD> :D
<PunkiD> juanito_:  alt+f2 > gksu nautilus
<mama21mama> juanito_, lo copias en /media algo
 * p0fk is away (bytez!)
<PunkiD> y copialo de ahi ;)
<george2002> bueno que alguien cuelgue un manual de script para el nautilus, con eso se quetan el exagerado uso del terminal
<george2002> juanito_: ojo, todo lo haces en la ventana que abres
<george2002> si abres otra aparte eso no tiene permisos de root
<juanito_> ok
<PunkiD> juanito_: sudo cp /media/usb/Pr_CS5.part02.rar ~/Desktop
<juanito_> ya esta
<juanito_> tanta cosa para subir un archivo al usb :S
<PunkiD> !google this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU
<kubot> VirtualBox: This kernel requires the following features not ...: <http://www.notasdesamuel.com/virtualbox-this-kernel-requires-the-following-features-not-present-on-the-cpu-06/>; Feliz Navidad y Próspero año 2010 | Notas de Samuel Giubi: <http://www.notasdesamuel.com/feliz-navidad-y-prospero-ano-2010/>; Publicada Moblin 2.0 FINAL (1 de 5) @ ElOtroLado.net PC Software libre: (2 more messages)
<PunkiD> !g this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU
<m4v> usa el google de verdad en vez de inundar el canal
<PunkiD> ahaha
<PunkiD> m4v:  me ahogo
<PunkiD> :D
<PunkiD> no se nadar
<PunkiD> ;)
<juanito_> yo te salvo jaja
<PunkiD> pae/nx  como mas puedo verlo en el bios?
<PunkiD> por que al activar eso en las virtualbox solucion el problema que tengo en mi pc
<TrueNhero> que es esto ./autogen.sh
<TrueNhero> de aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<mama21mama> para hacer andar la tablet
<TrueNhero> mama21mama, mira
<mama21mama> que cosa?
<TrueNhero> mama21mama, http://pastebin.com/U7xwivMq
<mama21mama> te falta dependecinas (¿)
<TrueNhero> mama21mama, me dices cuales?
<mama21mama> este es el error "Fatal error: can't create .libs/wizardpen.o: Permission denied"
<mama21mama> debe buscar algo de eso.
<TrueNhero> mama21mama, hice esto sudo apt-get install xutils libx11-dev libxext-dev build-essential \            xautomation xinput xserver-xorg-dev xutils-dev libtool \            autoconf
<TrueNhero> mama21mama, http://pastebin.com/P38ZmrkJ
<TrueNhero> como hago para que el mouse no haga "paste" con click central?
<TrueNhero> mama21mama, viste en link?
<mama21mama> TrueNhero, ando viendo minas semi desnudas.
<mama21mama> para certe sincero.
<TrueNhero> mama21mama, jajaja, ke bn
<TrueNhero> bueno reiniciare haber q
<mama21mama> si quieres paso lo que ando viendo por pribado.
<TrueNhero_> lo logre!! gracias mama21mama
<mama21mama> xnada.
<marti1125> ayuda
<marti1125> me aparece el icono del disket en lugares cosa que no tengo disquetera
<punkmexic> alguien kiere jugar
<Killman> hi
<punkmexic> killman
<punkmexic> andas perdido
<Killman> alguien sabe como cambiar el fondo de la consola mientras se ejecuta un script?
<punkmexic> andobuskando kien se anime a jugar
<Killman> punkmexic: hi tio
<Killman> punkmexic: ???
<punkmexic> ke rara tu pregunta killman jaja
<punkmexic> hoy deskubri komo programar el boot de ubuntu para ke te diga wenos dias o wenas noches
<punkmexic> dependiendoe la hora
<sebikul> Killman, no es posible hacerlo a traves de un script, si cambiando la configuracion
<dzup> un script ke cambie la cofiguracion trabajara
<Killman> ok gracias
<sebikul> si, pero habria que hacer que guarde el valor inicial, lo cambie, y al final de la ejecucion lo reestablezca. lo que no estoy seguro es si haciendo eso ya desde una terminal, no habria que cerrarla y volverla a abrir para aplicar los cambios
<Killman> ya veo
<Killman> sebikul: gracias
<dzup> hmm es interezante pues se podria cambiar la parte de la memoria  de la pantalla x otra y manar una signal a las x ke refresquen con la nuevo fondo
<sebikul> un poco complicado para solo cambiar un color de fondo :p
<sebikul> aparte haria la ejecucion del codigo mucho mas lenta
<Killman> bash no reconoce la tílde no?
<dzup> si
<sebikul> depende de la codificacion de tu sistema
<dzup> ~ = OME
<dzup> $HOME
<dzup> echo ~ y echo $HOME es lo  mismo
<dzup> pero espera
<sebikul> si, es lo mismo, pero deberias usar ls, no echo
<Killman> a mi me funciona tanto cd ~ como cd $HOME
<Killman> es que quiero poner un mensaje en el script pero una de las palabras tiene tílde
<Killman> la palabra es número
<sebikul> prueba escapandolo, o codificandolo en hex
<dzup>  echo \~
<dzup> ls 123`$(echo \~)`abc
<dzup> perdon: ls 123$(echo \~)abc
<dzup> asi
<Killman> me ha funcionado asi echo -n "ingrese un número: "
<dzup> y para que quieres ~ ahi?
<Killman> ~?
<dzup> Killman: es que quiero poner un mensaje en el script pero una de las palabras tiene tílde
<Killman> el script es un juego, para adivinar un número
 * p0fk is away (bytez!)
<soup_> hola, quien me puede decir de un p2p para ubuntu como el limewire o el ares
<Tarrasquero> one moment
<Tarrasquero> creo que es murmur
<soup_> thx
 * xoan buenas
<punkmexic> como habilito alt tab en ubuntu
<marcriera> punkmexic:  en sistema -> preferencias -> 'keyboard shortcuts'
<tty3> o/
<pareja_tantra> buscamos parejas de valladolid o asturias
<javila> Buenos dias a la sala.
<ssusso> Hola, soy novato en irc (y en casi todo). He entrado aquí para probar esto. Por favor avisadme si hago algo no debido.
<simon__> al hacer click en "cuentas de difusion" me sale el siguiente error "Introducir la contraseña para desbloquear el depósito
<simon__> La contraseña que usa para iniciar sesión en su equipo ya no coincide con la contraseña de inicio de su depósito."esto sin yo haber agregado ninguna contraseña,y al agregarla me dice que es incorrecto(100% seguro que si lo es).10.04 32 bits
<simon__> solo me pasa con ese programa(que vendria siendo gwibber)
<Holygungner> Saludos y mis buenos deseos desde Venezuela
<Holygungner> el problema es el siguiente: tengo instalado Lynx versión beta 2, hasta ahora hace bien su trabajo, pero el problema es el siguiente: he insertado una imagen .eps, ok, pero está el problema en que ciando se convierte a PDF salta esto: LaTeX Error: Unknow graphics extension: .eps
<Holygungner> alguna mano?
<Holygungner> Saludos y mis buenos deseos desde Venezuela
<Holygungner> El problema es el siguiente: tengo instalado Lynx versión beta 2, hasta ahora hace bien su trabajo, pero el problema es el siguiente: he insertado una imagen .eps, ok, pero está el problema en que ciando se convierte a PDF salta esto: LaTeX Error: Unknow graphics extension: .eps
<Holygungner> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<abacup> que te pasa ??
<abacup> aver si te puedo ayudar
<abacup> ^^,
<Holygungner> abacup pasa esto:
<Holygungner> abacup; tengo instalado Lynx versión beta 2, hasta ahora hace bien su trabajo, pero el problema es el siguiente: he insertado una imagen .eps, ok, pero está el problema en que ciando se convierte a PDF salta esto: LaTeX Error: Unknow graphics extension: .eps
<web_cebo> buenas estuve tratando de arreglar lo del touchṕad y ahora me quede sin audio
<abacup> seguramente te hace falta una libreria
<abacup> para el cambio de formatos
<Holygungner> web_cebo, en la red hay un script que deshabilita/habilita un touchpad
<web_cebo> agregue una linea al grub
<Holygungner> abacup, pero nos e nada de eso, por eso instalo Lyx por que merecomendaron que es facil
<abacup> aha
<web_cebo> que se supone habilitaria el touchpad y nada
<abacup> reiniciaste?
<web_cebo> si
<abacup> ams
<abacup> hmm
<web_cebo> y se quito el sonido
<simon__> holy,lo que quieres hacer es una conversion?
<Holygungner> web_cebo: yo instalé el script y santo remedio
<web_cebo> cual es?
<web_cebo> yo busque y nada
<web_cebo> ya probe varias cosas
<web_cebo> agregue esto: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”i8042.nopnp” al grub
<web_cebo> y se me fue el audio
<Holygungner> simon__: si, osea, ya inserté la imagen el en texto de lyx, pero cuando lo exporto a PDF, no lo hace, no me deja hacerlo, es decir segun veo no compila por que aparece el error
<web_cebo> y ahora no puedo borrarlo
<Holygungner> web_cebo: deja buscart el link
<web_cebo> ok
<web_cebo> una cosa mas
<simon__> pera
<web_cebo> como hago para borrar esa linea del grub?
<Holygungner> web_cebo: Link: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546584/
<Holygungner> alli esta el link
<web_cebo> para desactivaar?
<Holygungner> intenta hacer lo que dice allí, pero te recomiendo que borres la linea del grub, supongo que debes editralo
<Holygungner> para activar y desactiva
<Holygungner> hace las 2 funciones
<web_cebo> ok
<web_cebo> primero deja trato de editar el grub
<Holygungner> Simon__:  la imagen aparece en el texto Lyx, pero cuando se trata de exportar a PDF sale el error mencionado anterormente
<simon__> como lo estas cargando?
<Holygungner> Simon__:
<Holygungner> Simon__:  no te entiendo
<simon__> el archivo eps
<Holygungner> le di insertar ===> imagen y luego busque la imagen  .eps
<simon__> ahh,si es verdad que tu estas usando una interfaz
<Holygungner> exacto
<Holygungner> ¿como se soluciona eso?
<simon__> tienes "ImageMagick tools" instalado?
<Holygungner> en google hacen referencia a LaTeX
<Holygungner> si asi es
<Holygungner> yo converti la imagen .jpg a .eps
<simon__> aja
<simon__>  "sudo aptitude install eps2pdf"
<Holygungner> ok pero, y el resto del texto?
<simon__> instalate eso priemro
<Holygungner> o se tiene que guardar el texto e imagen a eps?
<Holygungner> ok eso haré
<Holygungner> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «eps2pdf
<simon__> dejame ver si te consigo algun .deb
<Holygungner> ok esta bien
<Holygungner> como hago para conseguir el .deb?
<simon__> creo que esta dentro de este paquete
<simon__> texlive-extra-utils
<simon__> Holygungner, instala ahi y me cuentas si ya puedes pana
<Holygungner> ok simom, espera
<Holygungner> No se instalará, actualizará o eliminará ningún paquete, supongo que ya esta instalado
<Holygungner> creo que ya está instaldo
<simon__> porsia las dudas utiliza centro de software o synaptic y me dices si esta instalado
<Holygungner> Simon_:en el  centro de software aparece instalado
<simon__> ve a la carpeta .lyx en tu home
<Holygungner> ok voy
<Holygungner> listo estoy en esa carpeta
<simon__> preferences
<Holygungner> no aparece esa carpeta hermano
<simon__> archivo
<Holygungner> esto es lo que aparece en esa carpeta bibFiles.lst
<Holygungner> bind
<Holygungner> bstFiles.lst
<Holygungner> cache
<Holygungner> clipart
<Holygungner> clsFiles.lst
<Holygungner> configure.log
<Holygungner> doc
<Holygungner> examples
<Holygungner> images
<Abdabanesha> buenas a todos
<Abdabanesha> vereis ayer hice un usb booteable  a un amigo usando el comando dd y todo perfecto ya tenia su usb booteable, pero esta mañana he realizado el mio bajo el mismo procedimiento y zas
<Abdabanesha> me sale un mensaje de error
<Abdabanesha> no default for ui configuration directive found
<Abdabanesha> comprove si tenia errores el usb y nada, todo bien. tambien le di formateo de nuevo por si las moscas y nada
<simon__> tonces teclea en consola "whereis lyx"
<Abdabanesha> alguien tiene alguna idea? puede ser por la marca del propio usb?
<Abdabanesha> whereis lyx?
<Abdabanesha> la primera vez que lo oigo
<simon__> no no,es a holy XD
<simon__> de tu problema no se abda :(
<Abdabanesha> ahhh
<simon__> Holygungner, ya tipeaste?
<NeIXeR> buenas tardes
<NeIXeR> tengo un problema en un servidor dedicado donde tengo alojados 3 dominios, entre ellos el de la web de mi padre, pero he reinstalado el OS, y sigue saliendo It works en los otros 2, y el de mi padre no funciona. Alguien tiene idea de que puede estar pasando?
<NeIXeR> yo la verdad no entiendo, como si acabo de formatear siguen funcionando los otros 2 dominios. pero bueno, lo importante es que funcione tambien el de mi padre
<NeIXeR> erUSUL: tendrias idea? :S
<web_cebo> quien me pasa link para descargar una version de ubuntu que sea compatible con una vaio vpcee33el
<web_cebo> el 10.10 de plano no se puede
<aguitel> web_cebo, por
<nestor> ola
<mas_> hola
<mas_> alguien sabe donde puedo bajar debian tyesting???
<ElPasmo> Buenas, quiero instalar varias versiones de ubuntu en un mismo ordenador. ¿Puedo usar la misma partición swap para todas las instalaciones?
<fringe1> yo creo que si ElPasmo
<ElPasmo> Gracias fringe1
<m4v> ElPasmo: si
<fosco_> buenas
<ElPasmo> Gracias m4v
<ElPasmo> Por cierto, las otras instalaciones es sólo para testear, cuanto es el mínimo que les puedo dedicar? 10Gb? o me quedo corto?
<m4v> ElPasmo: si es solo para probar creo que con 5-4gb alcanza
<ElPasmo> gracias m4v
<erUSUL> ElPasmo: tienes que tener cuidado si usas suspender a disco
<m4v> ElPasmo: 5gb es el mínimo para la partición root según el wiki
<ElPasmo> erUSUL, suspender a disco?
<fringe1> ElPasmo>>>  suspender o hibernar el sistema al disco
<ElPasmo> aps, oka, no lo haré... gracias
 * mama21mama 0/
<franky_> buenas gente
<franky_> una consulta
<franky_> en el navegador chrominium cuando quiero subir una imagena feacebook por ejenplo, al navegar por los archivos, siempre a la derecha sale la vista en mniatura
<franky_> pero en opera no, sabe alguien como se configura esto?
<Lukas___> Acerca de frecuencia de CPU en Lucid, siempre al inicio esta a 'full' (performance) cuando normalmente siempre estaba en 'OnDemand' alguien sabe como lo puedo cambiar ?
<erUSUL> franky__: ese explorador no es un applet java?
<franky__> erUSUL, ni idea
<franky__> lo k se es k en firefox y en chrominium sale la vista previa, pero en opera no
<leviatan> Hola alguien sabe por que la actualizacion al kernel 2.6.35-24 es considerada por mi maveric como una actualizacion anterior a la 2.6.35-23 y por tanto no es instalada en el o.s?
<fosco_> leviatan, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-24
<fosco_> y si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com para q lo veamos
<leviatan> ok
<leviatan> fosco, ok reinicio para comprobar la instalacion del kernel
<fosco_> ok
<Obito> Hola! Como va ? nose si se puede preguntar aca: tengo un problema, necesito darle permisos 664 a los archivos .php y 775 a las carpetas que tengo subidas en un servidor... encontre una linea q supuestamente sirve pero dice q no tengo los permisos... alguien me puede dar una mano ?
<p0fk> eres root ?
<fosco_> Obito, si los archivos no son tuyos tendrás q hacerlo con sudo
<cousteau> sudo chmod -R ug+rwX,o+rX carpeta/
<cousteau> creo que sería así
<cousteau> de hecho,   sudo chmod -R ug=rwX,o=rX carpeta/
<Obito> fosco_, son mios (ingreso con el ssh) pero me dice que no estoy en usuarios de sudo..
<fosco_> entonces es q los archivos no son tuyos
<fosco_> por tuyos me refiero a que sean propiedad del usuario que estás usando
<cousteau> Obito, a lo mejor tienes deshabilitado que sudo pueda acceder por ssh... si son tuyos, no uses sudo
<leviatan> fosco con el startup manager puedo seleccionar el nevo kernel pero tengo el burg instalado he mirado pero creo que este programa el que que no me deja actualizar al nuevo kernel
 * cousteau tiene una muy mala impresión con respecto a burg
<fosco_> leviatan, tocas cosas q no comprendes, ese es el verdadero problema
<fosco_> con uname -r verás el kernel q estás usando
<fosco_> con dgpk -l | grep linux-image verás los kernels instalados
<leviatan> PC:~$  uname -r
<leviatan> 2.6.35-23-generic
<Obito> cousteau, y eso como lo miras ¿?
<Obito> lo de q sudo acceda o no x ssh o.O
<PunkiD> saludos colegas!
<PunkiD> :D
<cousteau> Obito, a ver... ¿con qué usuario entras, dónde están los archivos, y quién es el propietario de esos archivos?
<fosco_> leviatan, independiente de todo lo que estamos hablando la diferencia entre un kernel *-23 y uno *-24 es cero
<leviatan> fosco, es mas si uso burg para limpiar los antiguos kernel me limpia el nuevo kernel que he instalado
<cousteau> fosco_, estrictamente hablando, es uno
<fosco_> ;)
<leviatan> fosco, hablo del burg manager
<fosco_> leviatan, ni idea de burg no lo he usado nunca, pero me gustaría q reflexionases sobre lo q acabo de decir
<leviatan> fosco no se si es cuestion de esperar un tiempo para que el sistema por x razones termine por instalar el nuevo kernel de forma automatica
<leviatan> fosco, mejor dicho de aplicarlo porque instalado ya lo tengo
<fosco_> no
<cousteau> leviatan, si tuvieses grub, te diría que ejecutases   sudo update-grub
<leviatan> cousteau, si tengo el grub uso startup manager pero tambien uso burg-manager que le da mas vida al grub2
<cousteau> leviatan, tenía entendido que el burg era un bootloader diferente al grub
<Lancro> acabo de actualizar el kernel al 24 y me va mas lento el arranque, pero bueno, el tema
<Lancro> ahora tengo 3 kernels en el arranque, el 22, el 23 y el 24
<Lancro> como me cargo el 22?
<Lancro> que tengo el grub saturao con tanta opcion
<leviatan> cousteau, pues igual tengo el grub2 y el burg instalado y el grub2 lo tengo inoperativp
<fosco_> Lancro, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-22
<Lancro> gracias
<fosco_> Lancro, la presencia de un kernel no ralentiza el arranque
<Lancro> no ya
<Lancro> supongo que sera el 24
<cousteau> leviatan, de todas formas no tengo ni idea de cómo va eso del burg
<Lancro> arrancando con ese me va un poco mas lento
<Lancro> pero podre vivir con ello
<Lancro> solo queria quitar el 22 para limpiar un poco
<fosco_> ok
<cousteau> ¿sigue existiendo la opción/necesidad de hacer un profile en el arranque?
<cousteau> Lancro, a lo mejor la primera vez ha ido más lento porque tenía que ajustarse
<leviatan> cousteau, pues cuando lo instalas ya no lo quieres quitar, salvo que de problemas con las actualizaciones del kernel
<Lancro> he reiniciado 2 veces xD
<Lancro> pero vamos que no pasa nada
<Lancro> solo quiero limpiar el 22
<Lancro> el sistema sigue yendo bien
<PunkiD> ahahaa es raro es el mismo kernel
<PunkiD> a lo mucho un par de parches mas
<PunkiD> :d
<cousteau> leviatan, mi grub dura 1 segundo, y considero que eso sólo sirve para ralentizar 1 segundo el arranque
<fosco_> :)
<leviatan> cousteau, solo puedo decir que grub.manager funciona muy bien hasta ahora en maveric
<cousteau> leviatan, ya te digo que yo el grub sólo lo tengo porque es necesario para arrancar
<Lancro> yo para el dual boot
<Lancro> aunque no uso windows hace 2 meses por lo menos
<leviatan> cousteau rectifico era burg- manbager no grub manager
<cousteau> creo que el burg es de las aplicaciones de "mira qué chulo", pero hace tiempo me cansé de eso (ni siquiera tengo compiz instalado)
<leviatan> cousteau, pues el grub de ubuntu en monocromo es muy soso
<fosco_> yo directamente no tengo menu
<juanito_> saben como me conecto a otros canales :S
<cousteau> leviatan, la BIOS es muy sosa y no me la cambio por una gráfica
<xangua>  /join #nombredelcanal
<PunkiD> juanito_:  /join #canal
<cousteau> juanito_, /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic (por ejemplo)
<juanito_> haber
<juanito_> pero no hay nadie
<PunkiD> ahaha
<PunkiD> quizas escribiste mal el nombre
<juanito_> pongo /join #Peru
<leviatan> cousteau si el grub y la bios son sosas es  porque  nadie se molesta en hacerla mas vistosa
<juanito_> :F
<cousteau> leviatan, si el grub y la bios son sosas es porque a nadie le hace falta que sean más vistosas
<cousteau> juanito_, no existirá el canal, o no habrá nadie
<cousteau> prueba en irc-hispano
<fosco_> juanito_, este servidor alberga canales oficiales de programas, empresas... no es para charla general, ese tipo de canales búscalos mejor en irc.irc-hispano.org
<TTNK> PunkiD: si uso irssi, porque la pregunta?
<PunkiD> :S
<leviatan> cousteau , entonces por que un programador o varios se molestaron tanto en crear el burg-manager?
<cousteau> leviatan, si por ejemplo compartes tu ordenador con alguien o está en un sitio público o algo, y quieres que elegir el sistema operativo sea algo "bonito", pues vale, pero a alguien que no va a usar eso nunca comprenderás que le da igual
<TTNK> si estoy viendo que la pregunta fue de ayer a las 20:19 hehehe
<cousteau> (otra cosa, por supuesto, es que a _ti_ te guste el burg, y te dé la gana ponértelo; yo sólo digo que yo no me lo pondría)
<PunkiD> ahh ayer pregunte.. era por que te muestra la ip y luego pone tu vhost queria decirte que uses otra forma de identificarte /server irc.blabla.com 6667 pass
<juanito_> como entro a ese canal hispano ? :D
<fosco_> leviatan, un programador o varios hicieron el efecto de escribir con fuego de compiz y eso no cambia el hecho de que es un efecto totalmente inutil :)
<fosco_> juanito_, abre una nueva pestaña de servidor, pones /server irc.irc-hispano.org y luego /j #Peru
<erAbuelo> buenas
<PunkiD> buenas erAbuelo =)
<erAbuelo> hola PunkiD
<cousteau> PunkiD, para añadir otro servidor, cada cliente tiene una forma distinta... en chatzilla es /attach, en irssi es /connect, en xchat es /newserver
<Lancro> cousteau, las bios deben evolucionar un poco, no es que sean sosas
<leviatan> fosco con respecto al compiz estoy de acuerdo contigo el efecto mas util del compiz es la lupa magica lo demas eso solo efectos
<Lancro> es que cuando tienes un monitor como el mio a 1920x1080, panoramico, las letras del modo texto se ven muy raras
<juanito_> fosco como se habre una pestaña ?
<cousteau> Lancro, la bios es algo que normalmente no quieres ver, y si la tienes que ver es que algo raro está pasando
<cousteau> juanito_, qué programa de IRC estás usando?
<PunkiD> cousteau:  sip sip pasa que en irssi tenes varias formas de identificar tu nick
<fosco_> juanito_, pues depende del programa que uses, en xchat es menu xchat - nuevo - pestaña de servidor
<Lancro> deberia ser configurable la resolucion del modo texto
<juanito_> el xchat
<cousteau> juanito_, /newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<cousteau> y luego haces /join #Peru, a ver si existe
<PunkiD> admiren mi desktop http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3766/pantallazopt.png
<PunkiD> :D
<cousteau> Lancro, no, eso es algo que es cosa de la BIOS
<juanito_> ya ahora si gracias
<juanito_> los amo
<PunkiD> ahaha
<PunkiD> juanito_: sos de peru?
<juanito_> y si estoy en lima
<cousteau> en Linux hay una cosa que se llama framebuffer que te permite que el modo texto tenga resolución ajustable, pero eso es cosa del sistema operativo, no creo que poner eso en la BIOS sea buena idea
<fosco_> PunkiD, puff yo veo ese escritorio y lo primero q hago es apagar el ordenador ;)
<juanito_> ando viajando
<PunkiD> fosco_:  :D
<juanito_> disculpen soy nuevo esto :C
<Lancro> no me gusta el arch linux, pero usas el mismo set de iconos que yo PunkiD
<cousteau> Lancro, para que te hagas una idea, la BIOS es algo que debería poder funcionar con el menor número de cosas posibles, puede que hasta sin CPU
<cousteau> bueno, sin CPU no sé, pero sin disco duro desde luego
<TTNK> PunkiD: mirc? hehehehehehe no manches
<Lancro> sin disco duro funciona xD
<Lancro> sin cpu, ram o GPU no arranca el pc
<PunkiD> TTNK:  ahaha es uno de mis juguetitos
<TTNK> tambien usas ie ? y itunes o wmp ?
<PunkiD> aunque deje de usarlo sigo usandolo ;)
<PunkiD> sigue instalado*
<PunkiD> TTNK: mIRC es el mejor cliente IRC que conozco
<TTNK> mirc instalado en un arch, :S bue
<PunkiD> =)
<juanito_> punki que edad tenes ?
<PunkiD> 27 años
<juanito_> y de donde sos ?
<PunkiD> ahaha
<PunkiD> .ar
<juanito_> ah dale
<juanito_> del boca seguro ? :P
<PunkiD> hincha de Boca Juniors
<PunkiD> ;)
<cousteau> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<PunkiD> ok ok
<juanito_> te gusta el cibersexo ?
<PunkiD> :S
<PunkiD> juanito_:  te gustan los ddos?
<fosco_> !ot
<cousteau> lol
<kubot> Dije !ot hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<juanito_> lo decia para pasarte el correo de una mina que le va a eso u.u
<fosco_> juanito_, basta
<juanito_> es de santa fe
<cousteau> <kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<juanito_> bueno ok disculpa solo queria agradecer de esa forma
<cousteau> "ofrendas tribales"
<PunkiD> alguien probo usar compiz sin tener instalado un escritorio?
<Alkaid> nick AlkaidMD
<cousteau> PunkiD, cómo es eso? compiz en tty?
<juanito_> compiz sin escritorio gnome ?
<cousteau> framebuffer composition?
<PunkiD> cousteau:  usar a compiz como tu escritorio =)
<erAbuelo> PunkiD: me gusta tu conky
<PunkiD> erAbuelo: en el foro de arch esta el conkyrc
<cousteau> PunkiD, compiz es sólo un gestor de ventanas, no es un entorno de escritorio
<sancochito> saludos
<erAbuelo> PunkiD: y esas ventanas d zsh con que las hiciste ?
<PunkiD> erAbuelo:  con screen
<sancochito> a ver si me pueden resolver una duda que tengo con el tema del montaje de particiones
<erAbuelo> ok, tomo nota
<erAbuelo> lo del foro el oficial ?
<PunkiD> pero me dicen que terminator funciona mejor
<erAbuelo> no lo he probado
<PunkiD> erAbuelo:  sip en donde mouestran los desktop
<sancochito> ¿cuales son las opciones que tengo que poner en fstab para que me monte automáticamente mi segundo hd en lucid?
<erAbuelo> luego lo miro que nunca entre al foro xD
<FRED2> muy buenas tardes
<FRED2> alguno tiene problemas con zoneedit?
<sancochito> ya tengo claro que partición la carpeta y el sistema de archivos pero a partir de ahí no sé seguir
<PunkiD> cousteau:  nunca dije que era un escritorio, solo que dije que podes usar compiz como escritorio
<fosco_> sancochito, tienes la particion montada ahora mismo?
<cousteau> sancochito, móntalo con doble clic, ejecuta `mount` y mira qué opciones le ha puesto
<sebikul> sancochito, en que sistema de archivos esta formateada la particion?
<sancochito> ext4
<sancochito> si, ahora esta montada
<sebikul> FRED2, zoneedit hace poco elimino las zonas gratuitas, eso le esta causando problema a varios
<sancochito> conseguí que funcionara donde tengo Windows7, pero no sé que opciones poner en la de linux
<fosco_> sancochito, si haces un cat /etc/mtab verás la linea exacta q debes poner en el fstab
<fosco_> recuerda q lo q se montan son particiones, no discos
<cousteau> fosco_, interesante, me lo apunto
<FRED2> sebikul, eso lei, pero a veces anda y otras no, cambie por legacy.zoneedit y a veces funciona y otras no
<FRED2> no queda otra que cambiar a cdmon?
<sebikul> cdmon es muy bueno, pero no tiene las mismas caracteristicas
<FRED2> solo presiso un dns, con eso me conformo
<sebikul> sancochito,  aqui te dejo una linea de ejemplo, solo tienes que cambiar el id y el punto de montaje. "UUID=xxx       /media/xxx            ext4    relatime,noexec             0       2"
<sancochito> ok, gracias era eso nada más, que Dios os lo pague con un hijo :P
<sancochito> con el consejo de fosco_ ya me vale
<fosco_> ok
<cousteau> sancochito, puedes sustituir "UUID=xxx" por "/dev/sdXY"
<sancochito> ok
<dzup2> sebikul: vives?
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<babyboy054> hola
<tony> Hola. Estoy en Ubuntu Lucid 64 bits. Se fue la luz y al regresar se me ha desconfigurado la pantalla. Tengo nvidia driver version: 260.19.29. Abro Nvidia X Server Settings como root, cambio a 1152x864 y guardo los cambios pero no aparecen en el archivo xorg.conf (Section "Screen" Identifier "Default Screen" DefaultDepth 24 EndSection, es lo que pone). ¿Me podríais indicar el código a escribir en dicho archivo para que al reiniciar c
<cousteau> no sé si hace falta abrir eso como root...
<babyboy054> algunos dominica@os por aki?
<babyboy054> dominican@s
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que ejecutar   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tony> eso es lo que he hecho
<metxas> como se puede guardar el tema de usuario para ponerlo en el gdm?
<fosco_> tony, nvidia-settings no, nvidia-xconfig
<tony> fosco_: eso lo he hecho también y me genera un archivo en mi home
<tony> he reemplazado por el original y nada
<diego> hola, he borrado de la barra dde tareas superior el botón que te da la opcion de apagar suspender, reiniciar etc , y cuando lo intento volver a añadir solo me da la opcion de poner el boton de apagado. ¿alguien sabe ayudarme?
<leviatan> fosco la solucion a la no activacion del nuevo kernel usando burg-manager era  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-24 +   sudo update-burg, y solucionado ya funciona el el nuevo kernel desde la gui de burg-manager no encontre como solucionarlo.
<cousteau> tony, a lo mejor tienes que borrar el antiguo:   sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.antiguo
<omar__> Hola a todos!!!!
<babyboy054> quien conoce mas canales latinos?
<cousteau> diego, eso está en la Barra de indicadores de sesión, o algo así
<PunkiD> babyboy054:  /list *-es
<cousteau> babyboy054, entra en el server irc-hispano
<diego> hola cousteau el caso es que hago click derecho y me salen mucha sopciones pero no esa
<babyboy054> como es que soy nuevo en esto
<cousteau> diego, busca uno que diga nosequé de sesión
<babyboy054> y uso ubuntu 10.4
<omar__> Consulta: Alguien sabe de alguna aplicación que logre mostrar las galerías de fotos que tenemos en nuestra carpeta de imágenes tal como lo hace OSX que las muestra en diaporama y con música
<diego> ok cousteau ya está
<diego> muchas gracias
<cousteau> "Miniaplicación de indicadores de sesión"
<tony> fosco_: he hecho sudo nvidia-xconfig y me dice: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<fosco_> borra el /etc/xorg.conf y deja que lo cree el propio comando
<tony> vale, voy
<cousteau> omar__, puedes usar por ejemplo el gthumb, o a lo mejor también el eye of gnome, o el que viene ahora en vez del f-spot que no sé cómo se llama
<cousteau> y usar por ejemplo el rhythmbox para la música de fondo
<fosco_> omar__, no se que es eso de diaporama pero visores de imagenes tienes muchos, yo uso gthumb, eso sí que te ponga música no conozco ninguno, para eso están los reproductores de audio, no?
<omar__> cousteau, ok, pero en osx al abrir una galería de fotos lo hace de una
<omar__> sola vez
<cousteau> omar__, a los desarrolladores de os x les gusta mezclar características completamente no relacionadas para decir que sus aplicaciones son únicas, es como mezclar un gestor de copias de seguridad con efectos en 3D
<omar__> en osx al abrir una galería de fotos el programa que lo hace te la opción de mostrarlas como una presentación con música y todo, pero solo cliqueando una vez
<cousteau> aquí lo tienes sin música, te vale?
<omar__> cousteau, jajaja no te ofendas solo estoy consultando, jajajaja
<cousteau> no, pregunto si lo de la música es imprescindible... quiero decir, yo lo haría aparte
<fosco_> poner musica es una característica q nunca buscaria en un visro de imagenes
<leviatan> los kernel virtual y generic pae 2.6.35-24 me aparecen en ubuntu-tweak una vez instalado el nuevo kernel generic como limpiables , tengo la duda de si puedo eliminarlos?
<fosco_> pero bueno, sobre gustos...
<fosco_> leviatan, ubuntu-tweak, burg-manager... usas todas las aplicaciones q no son recomendables
<cousteau> omar__, a lo mejor te interesa montar la presentación como un vídeo, con programas tipo OpenShot
<leviatan> fosco hasta ahora ubuntu-tweak no me ha fallado
<fosco_> bueno, tu verás
<fosco_> los paquetes del kernel se gestionan como cualquier otro paquete
<fosco_> si quieres desinstalar uno usa sudo apt-get purge paquete
<m4v> !worksforme leviatan
<kubot> leviatan: Sentido común: Solamente porque tú puedes, no significa que debas (y especialmente recomendar a otros). Piensa antes de hacer. "A mí me funciona" no significa que está bien. La última versión de todo no es siempre útil si uno quiere estabilidad.
<omar__> cousteau, uso a menudo openshot, pero lo que consulto es si existe algo parecido, siempre he pensado que los de apple no hacen nada más que copiar y luego maquillar sus aplicaciones
<leviatan> kubot igual estoy usando el ubuntu-tweak estable
<cousteau> omar__, eso no son los de apple, te equivocas de compañía
<cousteau> (siento hacer de abogado del diablo, pero...)
<omar__> cousteau, no se si estoy o no equivocado, solo te digo lo que pienso
<omar__> cousteau, a todo esto este video es más o menos lo que busco: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R2lGdv4u-k
<juanito_> chicos como escribo para que la otra persona vea mi nick en letra amarilla?
<m4v> leviatan: no hay nada en contra de ubuntu-tweak, simplemente el uso de scripts/aplicaciones de terceros para modificar cosas de terceros no los recomendamos. Ya hubo otros programas tipo Ultamatix que hacía estragos con el sistema (pero funcionaba para algunos)
<erUSUL> juanito_: pon su nick delnte de lo que dices
<cousteau> omar__, no creo que ese programa exista o, si existe, no creo que sea muy conocido, no me parece una característica muy vital de un visor de fotos reproducir música
<m4v> leviatan: eh, "cosas de terceros" debería ser "cosas del sistema" :P
<leviatan> m4v tambien uso el ultramatrix
<cousteau> (aunque el gthumb reproduce música y creo que vídeo, pero no como fondo de las presentaciones que yo sepa)
<omar__> cousteau, estoy de acuerdo, pero solo quiero saber si existe algo así, jejejeje
<m4v> leviatan: bueno, no lo uses
<m4v> !ultamatix leviatan
<omar__> cousteau, no pienso cambiar mi ubuntu jajajajaja no sufras
<juanito_> erusul asi ?
<kubot> leviatan: Ultamatix no es recomendado, soportado o necesario. Mira en http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html​​ (Inglés) No recomiendes su uso en este canal. Ver también !automatix.
<erUSUL> juanito_: si
<cousteau> omar__, bueno... que yo sepa no, de todas formas voy a ver si el gthumb lo hace, me ha picado la curiosidad
<erUSUL> !tab | juanito_
<kubot> juanito_: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<m4v> leviatan: leé el link para saber porque ultamatix es malo.
<juanito_> !tab erusue :S ah ya
<sebikul> m4v, leviatan no estaba recomendando el uso de ubuntu-tweak, solo preguntaba si es seguro removerlos desde la aplicacion, argumentando que hasta ahora no habia tenido problemas, si era seguro usarlo
<omar__> utilicé Ultamatix, lo consideraba impresindible, hasta que me dejó la embarrada en el pc
<leviatan> kubot he usado ultamatrix pero la mayoria de las aplicaciones que instala estan desactualizadas o fallan
<m4v> leviatan: kubot es un bot :P
<erUSUL> juanito_: no escribes eru<das a tab>
<omar__> cousteau, viste el video?
<m4v> sebikul: ah, ok. No leí todo el backlog
<leviatan> m4v  ya se que es un bot pero es muy educado
<juanito_> erusul que ?
<cousteau> omar__, no, pero me lo imagino
<fosco_> juanito_, que uses la tecla tabulador, la que tiene dos flechas para completar los nombres, por ejemplo escribes fos y pulsas esa tecla y aparece mi nick compelto
<juanito_> fosco_, ah gracias  brother :D
<leviatan> sebikul la funcion de limpieza del kernel en ubuntu-tweak estable es segura , es fiable?
<cousteau> cuando vuelva omar__, que le eche un vistazo a impressive, igual le gusta
<fosco_> leviatan, ya te han dicho q en general el uso de ese tipo de aplicaciones no es seguro
<sebikul> leviatan, es fiable, en realidad, es lo mismo que abrir el synaptic y remover el paquete de forma manual, lo unico que hace ubuntu-tweak es avisarte sol0o de los kernels que ya tienen una version mas nueva instalada
<leviatan> fosco, dame entonces  un comando para limpiar el kernel y lo archivo para otras ocasiones
<fosco_> te lo di hace rato
<fosco_> sudo apt-get purge paquete
<cousteau> <fosco_> Lancro, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-22
<cousteau> (se lo dio a Lancro, pero bueno, sería ese)
<Lancro> yo ya me lo copie a mi archivo de comandos utiles xD
<Lancro> para limpiar kernels en sucesivas actualizaciones
<Lancro> aun asi despues limpie los headers en tweak
<fosco_> está bien apuntarse cosas utiles
<cousteau> eso sí: dejad siempre los dos últimos kernels. ¡Y mucho cuidado no vayáis a borrar todos los kernels!
<fosco_> pero lo realmente importante es entender q el kernel es un paquete como otro cualquiera
<fosco_> si sabes gestionar paquetes sabes gestionar kernels
<Lancro> yo dejo los 2 ultimos, pero ya se me amontonaban 3
<leviatan> fosco no hay un comando generico de limpieza de todos los kernel que no son usados?
<fosco_> leviatan, precisamente intento decirte que no uses "comandos genericos"
<fosco_> que lo mejor es saber lo que se hace y hacer exactamente lo que se quiere hacer
<fosco_> ni más ni menos
<mas> hola
<leviatan> fosco tengo un kernel virtual y otro llamado pae me resultan desconiocidos en la terminologia seguramente puedo eliminarlos sin hacerlo de uno en uno
<leviatan> desconocidos
<mas> poque no carga gnome-look???
<fosco_> tanto te cuesta poner sudo apt-get purge paquete
<fosco_> ??
<fosco_> mas estará caido
<cousteau> mas, http://downorisitjustme.com/res.php?url=www.gnome-look.org
<erUSUL> leviatan: pae es para usar + de 4 GiB de memoria en maquinas de 32 bits. virtual es un kernel especial optimizado para correr sobre maquinas virtuales como kvm/qemu/vbox etc
<mas> }gracias, espero q luego funcione
<erUSUL> leviatan: tu sabras si alguno de esos casos se ajustan a ti
<leviatan> fosco erUSUL mi maquina es de 2 gib de memoria ahora ya lo tengo mas claro
<cousteau> yo sólo tengo kernel generic
<fosco_> de todas maneras esos kernels no se instalan por defecto
<fosco_> si están ahi es porque se lo pediste tú expresamente
<root> hola
<leviatan> fosco yo los programas de terceros que uso?
<leviatan> yo o los?
<fosco_> leviatan, a saber
<cousteau> leviatan, probablemente el ubuntweak
<cousteau> pero vamos, ni idea
<jmanuel_cool> saludos alcoholizados
<leviatan> cousteau si al sincronizar puede ser
<Guest33116> una pregunta alguien me puede exlicar como puedo ver la lista de usuarios de irssi y como cambiar mi nombre registrado?? gracias de antemano
<fosco_> Guest33116, /users
<cousteau> Guest33116, /nick mi_nuevo_nick
<erUSUL> Guest33116: /names; /nick nuevo_nick
<Guest33116> gracias
<Guest33116> provare
<Guest33116> ^,
<Guest33116> ^^,
<cousteau> y para info acerca de cómo registrarlo, /msg NickServ help register
<Guest33116> X
<erUSUL> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<erUSUL> !registrarse
<Guest33116> muchas gracias
<jmanuel_cool> erUSUL, ¿como andas?
<erUSUL> bien gracias
<jmanuel_cool> m'alegra
<erUSUL> gracias :)
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<juanito__> disculpen chicos el skype 2.1 beta es el ultimo para el ubuntu 10.10 ?
<mimecar> si
<juanito__> y tiene para multicamaras ?
<juanito__> ver 5 camaras y conversar con 5 personas a la vez ?
<juanito__> en una sola ventana ?
<mimecar> eso me parece que solo en windows
<juanito__> mimecar, ah ya gracias
<juanito__> mimecar, dime que cosas nuevas va a traer el nuevo ubuntu 11.04 ?
<nanovany> ke onda camaradas
<nanovany> alguna artenativa
<nanovany> en ubuntu
<nanovany> de virtual dj de window$
<mimecar> juanito__: los mismos programas con versiones más recientes
<mimecar> aún queda mucho para la siguiente versión
<juanito__> ya salio la beta
<jmanuel_cool> juanito_, si siguen como van: mayor consumo de recursos, otras cosas inutiles y seguiran quitando cosas necesarias (comenzaron con el gimp)
<mimecar> seguro?
<juanito__> si pero el 10.10 trajo el gwibber
<jmanuel_cool> juanito_, de hecho Alpha
<cousteau> nanovany, mira a ver Mixxx
<rengo> holas buenas tardes
<rengo> que paquete recomiedan para monitorear smart del hd?
<jmanuel_cool> juanito_, para gwibber es tan inutil como limpiaparabrisas en un submarino
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, bueno, eso de que "han quitado el gimp"...
<mimecar> el espacio en el live cd no sobra
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, lo quitaron de la instalación por defecto, aunque sigue estando en los repos; lo se
<rengo> holas jmanuel_cool
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, de todas formas, yo también lo prefería a, por ejemplo, el one ese
<jmanuel_cool> epale rengo ¿como andas?
<nanovany> #couesteau
<nanovany> gracias!!
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, opino igual, pero bueh
<nanovany> como pongo en rojo el nombre?
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, respecto a lo de mayor consumo de recursos, piensa que los ordenadores van mejorando
<cousteau> nanovany, dices el nombre de alguien, y lo que digas se pondrá en rojo (o negrita)
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, si, pero por ejemplo yo no puedo darme el lujo de cambiar de pc cada 6 meses
<nanovany> aaah
<nanovany> bueno
<juanito_> es cierto eso
<nanovany> gracias cousteau
<rengo> jmanuel_cool:  amigo
<nanovany> ns vemos gente, voi de salida, no vemos en un momentooo
<juanito_> diganme como escucho emisoras de radio de mi pais en el rhytmbox
<juanito_> :S
<mimecar> buscas la dirección de la emisora
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, usas Ubuntu hasta que tu PC se queda viejo, luego te cambias a Xubuntu, o Lubuntu, o te quitas compiz, etc... vamos, Ubuntu está pensado para PCs normales, y las prestaciones del PC normal se duplican cada dos años
<mimecar> y la pones en el programa
<juanito_> haber
<jmanuel_cool> juanito_, en lo personal no uso el rythmbox; yo tengo una lista de emisoras y las oigo en el vlc
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, quitar compiz suele bastar
<jmanuel_cool> copio la dirección de la emisora en un archivo de texto, lo guardo con extensión .m3u y listo la cargo en el vlc
<juanito_> me dice que no soporta multimedia
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, no uso compiz, igualmente me parece tan util como aire acondicionado en una moto
<juanito_> http://www.oxigeno.com.pe/radioenvivo.html
<mimecar> tienes que poner la dirección de la parte multimedia
<mimecar> no la página html
<juanito_> mimecar, donde ubico eso
<jmanuel_cool> juanito_, la direccion del multimedia por lo general comienza con mms:// (OJO no siempre será asi, pero es lo mas comun)
<mimecar> mira el código fuente de la página
<juanito_> jmanuel_cool, codigo fuente haber
<jmanuel_cool> juanito_, ¿ein?
<jmanuel_cool> mimecar, esta en un flash
<juanito_> ?
<TrueNhero> alguien usa esos teclados numericos usb??
<TrueNhero> se podran programar las teclas para que ejecuten otras acciones?
<juanito_> jmanuel_cool, no hay mms
<juanito_> en el codigo fuente
<mimecar> si usa flash, depende del reproductor de la web
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene algun ergomedia de genius?
<mimecar> que se pueda sacar
<juanito_> http://www.oxigeno.com.pe/radioenvivo.html
<cousteau> juanito_, en la página dicen algo de rtsp://movil.mediastream.com.pe:1935/av_oxigeno/, pero falta el nombre del archivo propiamente dicho
<mimecar> 190.12.73.116:80
<mimecar> o 190.12.73.118:1395
<mimecar> esas dos son las IP's de la música
<juanito_> haber
<mimecar> :1935
<juanito_> nada
<mimecar> esas dos direcciones son las que mandan la música
<juanito_> donde las pongo ?
<cousteau> juanito_, escúchalas desde el navegador y ya está...
<juanito_> jajaj
<juanito_> lo se
<juanito_> la cosa es no entrar al navegador u.u
<mimecar> tendrás que usarlo
<juanito_> si
<cousteau> vamos, ellos no quieren que sepas la dirección... aunque supongo que buscando la acabarías encontrando
<juanito_> asi parece
<juanito_> tendria que llamar a la radio ?
<juanito_> y pedirles la direccion
<mimecar> no te la van a dar
<juanito_> u.u
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienen un podcast
<juanito_> como puedo saber eso
<mimecar> abre el navegador y no te compliques
<cousteau> o un link para escuchar con el Windows Mieda Player
<jmanuel_cool> cousteau, ¿Windows Mierda Player?
<cousteau> eehm... quería decir Media
<TrueNhero> jajaj
<m4v> !lengua jmanuel_cool
<kubot> jmanuel_cool: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<mimecar> si la web usa un reproductor flash no la tendrás
<juanito_> jajaja
<jmanuel_cool> ooops, sorry m4v
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, parece que usa javascript para obtener la dirección, así que haciendo algo de ingeniería inversa...
<juanito_> porque tanto odio a windows
<kunai> hola a todos
<cousteau> jmanuel_cool, m4v, sorry, culpa mía
<mimecar> tienes que pasar por el reproductor flash
<jmanuel_cool> juanito_, no es odio, fue solo un mal chiste con un juego de palabras
<juanito_> :D me lo imagino
<jmanuel_cool> ademas, odiar a windows es lo mas inutil del mundo
<jmanuel_cool> no importa cuanto lo lleguemos a detestar nunca va a servir para nada
<juanito_> es cierto
<cousteau> (ay, para qué habré empezado...)
<jmanuel_cool> XDDD
 * jmanuel_cool no continuará con el flam pq no quiere un kick
<juanito_> ingenieria inversa o.O
<juanito_> eso te enseñan en el curso de hack :D
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> puedes escuchar la emisora con el navegador
<juanito_> claro
<juanito_> pero me hubiera gustado escuharlo por el rhytmbox, apenas iniciaba el ubuntu desde la parte de arriba hacia click al rhymtmbox y listo
<woLFin> ahahahahahaha
<woLFin> PunkiD que haces aca jajajajajaja
<woLFin> era verdad
<PunkiD> busco ayuda
<PunkiD> :D
<woLFin> jajajaja
<PunkiD> sip es posta!
<woLFin> :P
<woLFin> quedemonos un rato aca a ver
<m4v> woLFin, PunkiD: charla es en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mimecar> !enter woLFin
<kubot> woLFin: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<fzeta> nas, máquinas...
<juanito_> disculpen entra el skype ?
<juanito_> me sale fallo de conexion p2p no entran ni en windows ni ubuntu ni leopard
<mimecar> hoy daba problemas
<juanito_> si ya veo
<juanito_> que habra pasado
<mimecar> es problema de los servidores de skype
<woLFin> ahahahaha voy a verificar eso
<woLFin> pues si algo pasa, no me quizo conectar
<Lancro> yo ahora mismo estoy conectado, aunque lleva todo el dia saliendo y entrando
<juanito_> puedes hacer videoconferencias ?
<woLFin> necesitamos la opinion de alguien en skype pero desde windows a ver que dice
<mimecar> woLFin: da problemas la red
<mimecar> te fallará en cualquier sistema operativo
<juanito_> tengo skype en windows y es igual
<juanito_> en leopard =
<woLFin> a veces desabilitan ciertos componentes para los que no usan el sof original de ellos, como por ejemplo windows live, que desabilito video conferencias a otros messenger alternos
<mimecar> woLFin: es problema de la red
<juanito_> woLFin, si pero ni entra
<Lancro> pues yo hago videoconferencias con windows live desde mi emesene
<juanito_> Lancro, si pero se lagea cuando intentas abrir otras aplicaciones
<woLFin> emesene no deja hacer si la persona con quien lo haces tiene windows live 2010
<Lancro> diras 2011
<juanito_> mejor es el skype
<woLFin> el que menos pone problema para video conferencias es amsn, pero me gusta mas emesene eso si
<juanito_> desde el empathy no se puede hacer videoconferencia ?
<mimecar> con jabber si
<woLFin> y que, usan 10.10?
<kunai> jabber??
<woLFin> ubuntu
<juanito_> que es jabber?
<kunai> skype esta caido en estos momentos
<mimecar> otro protocolo de mensajería
<kunai> estan trabajando para arreglarlo los del servicio tecnico
<cousteau> basado en XMPP, creo
<juanito_> osea por empathy no se puede hacer videollamadas ?
<mimecar> solo con jabber
<kunai> y piddgin??
<mimecar> igual
<mimecar> empathy y pidgin son lo mismo
<kunai> ai un modulo para videoconferencia o algo de eso...
<woLFin> no es lo mismo
<woLFin> pidgin es mucho mas soft
<mimecar> la librería que usa empathy para conectar es la de pidgin
<capitancar> sera que me pueden
<capitancar> donde cierro las bentanas i las abro se me desaparecio
<capitancar> osea donde miniminiso y agrando
<cousteau> la barra de título? o el panel de abajo?
<capitancar> como puedo hacer para
<capitancar> el de arriba ala derecha
<cousteau> capitancar, los botones de "Cerrar - Minimizar - Abrir"?
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla de tu escritorio
<capitancar> estaba mobiendo
<mimecar> y subela a imagehack
<capitancar> ok espera
<cousteau> o imagebin
<capitancar> dame la direccon de donde te muestro
<mimecar> imagehack.us
<cousteau> *imageshack
<mimecar> imageshack.us
<wicope> Hola, Qué sistema de ventanas usas? metacity ? En los cambios de metacity a compiz a veces antes se perdian la el decorador de ventanas, cerrar, maximizar, minimizar,.. si es eso, mi consejo, pon metacity .. Saludos and feliz navidad @@
<capitancar> http://img52.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img52/9550/pantallazogn.png
<capitancar> ay esta la imagen
<capitancar> que me dices
<mimecar> no tendrás puesto "Gnome" en la configuración de compiz
<xangua> metacity --replace
<capitancar> bueno esque instale cairo dock y estaba mobiendo unas cosas y depronto se desaparecio
<capitancar> la barra de minimisar i maximisar
<mimecar> selecciona "Gnome" en la configuración de compiz
<PunkiD> capitancar:  ccsm
<PunkiD> en la opcion de ventanas
<PunkiD> marca decorador de ventanas o algo asi
<PunkiD> y recarga tu compiz desde el fusion-icon
<PunkiD> capitancar: me equivoque no es en el administrador de ventanas, sino en efectos
<PunkiD> =)
<file_not_found_>             
<capitancar> ok como porfavor completo
<file_not_found_> no puedo entrar al offtopic
<PunkiD> inicia el fusion-icon
<file_not_found_> que pasa?
<PunkiD> file_not_found_:  /JOIN #canal
<file_not_found_> Falló al unirse a la sala de chat
<mimecar> pon el comando que usas
<PunkiD> capitancar:  alt+f2 fusion-icon > luego alt+f2 ccsm > vas a la pestaña efectos > marcas decorador de ventanas
<cousteau> PunkiD, para eso no es necesario tener el fusion icon, sólo el ccsm
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<PunkiD> luego click derecho en el fusion-icon redload manager
<PunkiD> okaz
<PunkiD> cousteau:  explicale vos
<PunkiD> :@
<capitancar> ya regresooooooo perfecto gracias
<cousteau> PunkiD, no tengo compiz ahora mismo...
<capitancar> pero aja que seria lo que moberia
<mimecar> cuida un poco la ortografía, que hace daño a la vista
<PunkiD> ahahaha
<PunkiD> ahora me vas a criticar la ortografia tambien
<PunkiD> sos grosso mimecar
<mimecar> grosso?
<cousteau> quien quiera que puso la B y la V al lado en el teclado qwerty merece morir
<c0dek> Hola, alguien sabe de algun programa para ubuntu que sirva para crear paginas web, que sea facíl de usar? Gracias..
<mimecar> c0dek: nvu
<m4v> PunkiD: no hay nada de malo en tener buena ortografía, y por favor deja esa actitud.
<PunkiD> que actitud?
<erUSUL> !html | c0dek
<kubot> c0dek: Es el HyperText Markup Language, usado para construir páginas web. Editores WYSIWYG: KompoZer (era Nvu), Iceape, Composer, Amaya | Entornos de Desarrollo: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem | Para tutoriales acerca de HTML vea: http://www.w3schools.com/
<PunkiD> m4v:  yo trato de ayudar.. y te interrumpen mientras ayudas
<PunkiD> eso es me molesta
<PunkiD> no es ninguna actitud
<c0dek> Gracias!
<wicope> mimecar: hola, nvu se transformo en kompozer. Transition package for Nvu --> KompoZer fork, o cómo lo ves?
<mimecar> wicope: no se si kompozer está en los repositorios
<xangua> wicope: kompozer es así como el seamonkey no¿¿ la hacen voluntarios
<m4v> PunkiD: no te interrumpieron, hicieron una corrección que ni era para vos, Y no hay nada de malo en ello de todas formas.
<PunkiD> m4v:  !op
<PunkiD> si que es malo,
<PunkiD> no dan ganas de ayudar
<m4v> PunkiD: si, necesitas ayuda?
<mimecar> PunkiD: por decir que cuide la ortografía?
<PunkiD> si quiero que se me respete cuando trato de ayudar un usuario
<cousteau> mimecar, me parece que sí
<PunkiD> mimecar:  antes... y no es solo hoy siempre, quieres ser el que tiene la posta en todo
<m4v> PunkiD: sos vos el que está en falta, nadie te dijo nada a tí. La correción era para capitancar
<cousteau> mimecar, me parece que sí que está en repos el kompozer
<PunkiD> m4v:  ok
<wicope> c0dek: aunque es fácil cojer una plantilla web, que te traiga todo lo que necesitas, así sólo tienes que cambiar cosas sobre algo ya escrito .. hay plantillas para casi todo lo que pienses ..
<juanito_> tranqui chicos
<m4v> PunkiD: y deja esa actitud, hacer una correción no es faltar el respeto a nadie.
<c0dek> wicope, si soy nuevo en esto, y necesito ver la forma de crear un web a nivel basico en LINUX
<PunkiD> no es una correccion
<c0dek> Y no he encontrado mucha información
<PunkiD> man
<mimecar> c0dek: usa nvu de momento
<cousteau> c0dek, preuba kompozer a ver qué tal
<PunkiD> si no sirve para compiz fusion-icon para que viene con el paquete?
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<PunkiD> hola NipSarm
<c0dek> cousteau, muchas gracias, te digo que tal me va
<cousteau> mimecar, nvu creo que ya no existe, es como beryl
<c0dek> nvu o kompozer?
<c0dek> :S
<mimecar> el que encuentres primero
<NipSarm> hola PunkiD
<NipSarm> kompozer es sencillo de usar :D la otra vez lo encontre en el  gestor de soft
<woLFin> je PunkiD lejos sabe mas que todos juntos xDDD
<cousteau> es que creo que nvu ya no está en los repos, dejó de existir, ahora es kompozer
<c0dek> Si
<c0dek> Es correcto lo que dic cousteau
<c0dek> Nvu NO existe en los repositos
<c0dek> Solo está "Kompozer"
<cousteau> sólo aparece en los de hardy, y como "transitional package"
<m4v> woLFin: no es el punto.
<NipSarm> asu! nvu  recuerdo ke me enteré de ese proyecto hace unos años
<woLFin> ok m4v, solo es superado por mi =)
<NipSarm> xD veo ke la gente se ha levantado con la autoestima alta =P
<capitancar> f
<c0dek> Esto es offtopic?
<PunkiD> nop
<c0dek> Gracias PunkiD
<NipSarm> no, aunke parece..
<PunkiD> NipSarm:  es culpa de PunkiD
<mimecar> de momento la conversación se mantiene en ubuntu
<woLFin> si centremonos en ubuntu
<juanito_> PunkiD,  papa noel te premiara en navidad
<woLFin> aunque no lo usemos :P
<NipSarm> xD jajajj ese wolfin..
<NipSarm> en ubuntu maverick , para los ke lo usan , los videos de youtube se guardan en /tmp?
<woLFin> ?
<mimecar> si
<woLFin> jeje en arch tambien
<woLFin> no sabia, grax
<nasser> hola
<NipSarm> =/ en serio ? en mint 10 ya no aparecen...dicen ke es por el html5
<nasser> virtualbox no me detecta USB
<mimecar> ¿has instalado la versión de los repositorios?
<nasser> no
<mimecar> NipSarm: si ves el video en flash, se descarga en /tmp
<woLFin> si ahora estoy viendo un video en e reproductor que recien vi en youtube
<nasser> he instalado la version de la pagina web, la de oracle que permite añadir filtros usb
<nasser> pero añado el de mi terminal mobil y no lo reconoce
<NipSarm> =S como hago para verlo en flash?
<cousteau> NipSarm, eso es porque flash 10.2 los guarda en otro sitio
<PunkiD> NipSarm:  instala algun addons para tu firefox
<woLFin> flashplayer
<nasser> mimecar: que hago? :\
<woLFin> pacman - S flashplayer
<PunkiD> ahaha woLFin  te van a rajar
<PunkiD> usa apt-get
<PunkiD> :D
<serocul> hola
<PunkiD> o aptitude
<woLFin> jajaja es cierto
<serocul> alguien me lee
<cousteau> serocul, no
<PunkiD> serocul:  sip
<woLFin> pero PunkiD aptitude no viene por defecto en ubuntu 10.10
<PunkiD> serocul la pelicula
<PunkiD> :D
<NipSarm> es por el flash?  veo en synaptic ke no tengo elad
<serocul> se
<NipSarm> el adobe flashplugin
<serocul> pero a mi manera
<mimecar> nasser: tu teléfono lo reconoce ubuntu?
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<nasser> mimecar: si!
<woLFin> intenta: apt-get install flashplayer
<mimecar> si no lo usa ningún programa, te tendría que salir
<serocul> bueno ya que me leeis sabeis de algun canal de hack en el irc donde se hable español?
<woLFin> serocul si
<PunkiD> serocul:  /list *hack*
<nasser> una cosa, ovi suite funciona con wine?
<PunkiD> serocul:  tenes varios hackerss,hack.ar,backtrac-es,dragonjar-org
<NipSarm> si puedo ver videos en youtube, parece ke en mint han implementado un mint-flashplugin
<xangua> cousteau: flashplugin-installer
<NipSarm> para reemplazar a adobe y ya no se guardan en /tmp
<cousteau> xangua, ehm, eso
<serocul> jajajaja como mola eso hackerss hack.ar backtrac-es
<serocul> etc pero no se que significa
<serocul> :D
<serocul> bueno he echo lo de list
<woLFin> entnces ni preguntes por hack xD
<serocul> si que necesito preguntar una cosa
<cousteau> "hacker" es el que hace "hacks", no querrás decir "cracker"?
<woLFin> jejeje
<serocul> y si se quiere empezar
<PunkiD> ahaha hacker es muy general
<serocul> claro
<mimecar> respetar la temática del canal... esto se sale de ubuntu
<serocul> pero yo quiero informaticamente
<m4v> serocul: este canal es para soporte en Ubuntu, necesitas algo sobre Ubuntu?
<NipSarm> uy ya se molestó...xD
<nasser> mimecar: te envio un pantallazo con el mensaje que me aparece del USB, ok?
<PunkiD> ahaha se les subio ubuntu a la cabeza
<PunkiD> :D
<mimecar> ahora tengo que salir
<serocul> ^^
<serocul> bueno pues una canal ayuda irc ?
<serocul> en español
<cousteau> PunkiD, si el canal se llama #ubuntu-es será por algo
<serocul> dentro de ubuntu
<m4v> serocul: #ubuntu-es-offtopic existe para cosas que no sean soporte sobre Ubuntu
<cousteau> serocul, no conocemos ninguno, al menos no yo... mira a ver si en google encuentras algo
<juanito_> jajja
<serocul> sabeis entro aqui porque instale ubuntu y me conecto con su irc y sale por defecto en ubuntu ingles
<wicope> hola, estaba escuchando la radio que antes se comentó, por lo que gustaría grabar la música. Antes lo hacia con audacity (ahora no puedo configurarlo para grabar lo que se escucha a través de los altavoces). Con kstreamripper no puedo hacerlo porque es un flash y no se la dirección del stream. Cómo configuro audacity grabar http://www.oxigeno.com.pe/radioenvivo.html ?
<m4v> PunkiD: nuevamente, deja esa actitud, "subió ubuntu a la cabeza"? este es un canal para dar soporte sobre Ubuntu. Existe #ubuntu-es-offtopic para lo demás.
<nasser> http://imagebin.org/129145
<PunkiD> cousteau:  sera por que suena cool!
<juanito_> sabe como tener guardado el canal IRC - hispano ? cuando cierro el xchat y lo vuelvo abrir ya no sale el canal tengo que poner otra vez /newserver irc.....
<woLFin> jajajajajajaajaj
<erUSUL> juanito_: añadelo a tu lista de servidores
<woLFin> ya entiendo porque te gusta entrar aca
<serocul> muy estrictos
<erUSUL> juanito_: Alt o crtl + S
<PunkiD> erUSUL:  saludos!
<juanito_> erUSUL, haber
<nasser> erUSUL: no me detecta usb virtualbox oracle, me aparece este mensaje http://imagebin.org/129145
<PunkiD> tanto tiempo :)
<woLFin> nasser que ABERRACION es esa, tenes tu linux como windows
<erUSUL> nasser: te dice muy claro lo que tienes que hacer. instala el expansion pack ese
<cousteau> woLFin, es el virtualbox
<erUSUL> woLFin: eso es windows corriendo en un virtualbox ...
<PunkiD> :D
<juanito_> erUSUL, me sale guardar transcripcion
<nasser> woLFIn: es windows en una maquina virtual! lo necesito para usar algun soft
 * erUSUL habre xchat
<erUSUL> abre*
<juanito_> wicope, estas ?
<woLFin> ah ya
<woLFin> no me asusten
<woLFin> jajaja
<erUSUL> juanito_: Menu  Xchat->Lista de redes ( crtl + S )
<woLFin> ah es virtualbox
<wicope> juanito_: no me he ido ::
<erUSUL> nasser: aqui está el enlace http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<wicope> juanito_: hola, ya estoy, lo de antes fué broma, ya que no soy un bot ;)
<woLFin> nasser no se complique, cuando necesite usar un soft que de verdad no emula bien en linux, entre por windows
<juanito_> wicope, bueno lo que queria era  escuchar musica sin entrar a la web
<Brahem> saludos
<juanito_> erUSUL, cuando pongo ctrl - S me sale guardar .transcripcion
<erUSUL> juanito_: usa el menu entonces
<wicope> juanito_: si, eso y grabarla es casi lo mismo .. la escuchas y después la escuchas sin entrar a la web, no crees?
<capitancar> alguien sabe como pongo como cilindro mi cubo de cairo dock
<juanito_> capitancar, entra a tu compiz y desde alli configura
<PunkiD> capitancar:   instala simple-ccsm
<juanito_> wicope, no me referia a eso
<PunkiD> capitancar:  o prueba si lo tienes instalado ;) alt+f2 simple-csm
<Brahem> saludos uBOTu-fr
<juanito_> wicope, en la parte de arriba hay un icono de volumen desde alli entrar al rhytmbox y dentro del rhytmbox escuchar la radio
<wicope> juanito_: ya, lo se, aunque cómo yo lo veo es casi lo mismo en todas las radios se repiten las canciones o cómo lo ves tú? pues entonces las grabas y las escuchas sin entrar a la web, claro que de vez en vez entras para volver a grabar ,.. así es cómo lo veo yo.. saludos
<TrueNhero> como se cual es la aplicacion que mas esta utilizando la tarjeta de video??
<PunkiD> capitancar: disculpa es simple-ccsm
<juanito_> wicope, no es lo mismo a veces hacen publicidad de eventos
<Brahem> q cosa?
<Brahem> juanito_
<Brahem> quien hace publicidad ;(
<juanito_> Brahem, en las emisoras de radio
<juanito_> erUSUL, como funciona eso de guardar transcripcion :S
<Brahem> a si x)
<Killman> hi
<erUSUL> juanito_: eso no es lo que quieres
<erUSUL> juanito_: abre el menu que te dije Xchat->Lista de Servidores
<juanito_> erUSUL, quiero que cuando inicio el IRC me abra este canal de ubuntu-es y el irc-hispano :S
<capitancar> no me sale nada
<woLFin> juanito_ usa kvirc
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<PunkiD> capitancar: disculpa es sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<juanito_> erUSUL, entro a red ?
<capitancar> No se puede abrir el lugar «file:///home/capitancar/simple-ccsm»
<cousteau> juanito_, botón derecho al botón del canal > Añadir a favoritos
<wicope> juanito_: el audacity es muy bueno porque puedes recortar los trozos que no quieras .. y mucho más, aunque yo se los suelo dejar si grabo una sessión (un trozo largo en horas) op con el kstreamripper que separa automáticamente las canciones, pero no lo podemos usar porque no sabemos la dirección
<juanito_> cousteau, no me sale esa opcion
<cousteau> en cuanto al servidor, se hace desde la lista de servidores
<Killman> se puede conectar a un servidor teamviewer usando otro cliente que no se el mismo teamviewer?
<capitancar> eso es lo que me sale
<nasser> hola
<xangua> capitancar: tienes instalado el compiz manager¿¿
<nasser> puedo instalar ubuntu desde xubuntu?
<woLFin> no Killman
<PunkiD> capitancar:  instale simple-ccsm
<xangua> nasser: si
<Killman> woLFin: ok gracias
<nasser> xangua: como?
<cousteau> nasser, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<woLFin> Killman usa ssh
<nasser> cousteau y xangua: despues puedo desinstalar xubuntu?
<Killman> woLFin: actualmente uso solo ssh
<xangua> !puregnome | nasser
<kubot> nasser: Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<cousteau> nasser, me parece que con sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop, pero no sé si con eso se quita todo
<xangua> nasser: aunque para que te haces tanto lío :S mejor bajate o pide prestado un cd de ubuntu
<juanito_> wicope, lo voy a probar
<cousteau> xangua, e instalar desde cero? a lo mejor es complicado
<nasser> cousteau y xangua: tranquilos, ya me apaño con esto
<nasser> de momento va bien!
<nasser> gracias
<wicope> juanito_: mmm (pensando) ;)
<juanito_> wicope, tienes el enlace para descargar el audacity ? xD
<wicope> no, la verdad
<cousteau> juanito_, sudo apt-get install audacity
<juanito_> gracias
<capitancar> listo eso hera lo que necesitaba por que la ves pasada lo tenia y ahora no esque estoy actualisando de 9.04 a 10.04
<capitancar> gracias
<xangua> de 9.04 a 10.04 ¿¿ eso no suena viable a menos que te refieras a instalar desde cero
<Brahem> xangua tambien se puedo aciendo mediante actualizacion
<capitancar> si formatie y puse de nuevo
<juanito_> ah por cierto ayer no me explicaron bien como hago para que mi recordmydesktop funcione en escritorio gnome y que los videos que guarden sea en avi :S
<capitancar> la verdad tenia tiempo sin utilizar el computador porque lo havia dejado en otro sitio ahora desde cero y al dia por ejenplo no encuentro donde pongo para cuando cierre se ponga de fuego
<capitancar> mi cubo sea un cilindro
<yarinse> consulta, hay en los repos algo parecido a dirstat?
<cousteau> qué es dirstat?
<xangua> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<xangua> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager > para configurar los efectos capitancar
<yarinse> cousteau: es para ver el mapa de tus archivos en el hd...
<capitancar> me sale esto miren
<erUSUL> yarinse: Aplicaciones>Accesorios>Analizador de uso de disco
<capitancar> capitancar@capitancar-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<capitancar> [sudo] password for capitancar:
<capitancar> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<capitancar> Creando árbol de dependencias
<capitancar> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<capitancar> compizconfig-settings-manager ya está en su versión más reciente.
<erUSUL> !paste | capitancar
<kubot> capitancar: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<yarinse> erUSUL: cousteau http://windirstat.info/
<capitancar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546719/
<capitancar> ahy esta list
<cousteau> yarinse, definitivamente, el analizador de uso de disco
<erUSUL> yarinse: repito --> Aplicaciones>Accesorios>Analizador de uso de disco
<cousteau> hace exactamente eso, y ya está instalado
<yarinse> vale lo veo....
<xangua> capitancar: es porque ya lo tienes instalado......
<capitancar> mira ahora no puedo ni sacar el cubo
<xangua> sistema>preferencias>administrador de compiz
<juanito_> como se graba lo que suena en mi pc con el audacity o.O
<wicope> juanito_: jur, eso lo pregunté antes yo .. :P es una tarea larga seguro por si no ya no los hubieran comentado no crees?
<capitancar> cubo de escritori mejor dicho te mando una foto
<juanito_> wicope, jajaaj tanto asi
<cousteau> juanito_, con audacity no sé, pero la grabadora de sonido tiene algo parecido
<juanito_> wicope, te pasaste xD me ilusionaste
<wicope> juanito_: es la navidad :)
<cousteau> juanito_, no, espera... creo que hay que poner el "capture" de la tarjeta de sonido en "mix"
<capitancar> http://img443.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img443/7343/pantallazo1cn.png
<capitancar> ally esta
<juanito_> cousteau, donde pongo eso
<capitancar> pareceque tengo que me
<capitancar> meterme en escritorio cli derecho en fin ya sabes
<cousteau> juanito_, a ver, que es complicado... (a lo mejor hay una forma más fácil de hacerlo, pero no la conozco)
<cousteau> juanito_, abres un terminal, ejecutas   alsamixer   pulsas F4, vas a la derecha hasta donde pone "Mix" y pulsas ; (punto y coma)
<juanito_> cousteau, puedes entrar a mi pc y enseñarme :D
<cousteau> y luego pulsas escape
<cousteau> o, si quieres hacerlo gráficamente, hay un prog llamado QAMix que es bastante cómodo; en la última pestaña, seleccionas "Mix" para las dos entradas
<juanito_> ya esta
<juanito_> puse capture
<Tarrasquero> nas
<nasser> hola
<Tarrasquero> hola
<nasser> quiero desinstalar kubunto
<nasser> y uso el comando: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<nasser> y me dice
<Tarrasquero> nasser, el escritorio?
<nasser> sudo: aptitude:command not found
<cousteau> nasser, tendrás que usar apt-get autoremove
<nasser> si, use el comando sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<m4v> nasser: instala aptitude
<Tarrasquero> instala aptitude
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Lancro> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<nasser> gracias
<m4v> cousteau: apt-get autoremove no funciona para remover paquetes tipo *-desktop
<cousteau> m4v, ah...
<cousteau> cada vez me gusta menos apt-get y más aptitude
<Tarrasquero> bueno hasta donde se ese commmand vale solo para paquetes inncesarios
<nasser> pero uso: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<nasser> y no se me elimina ningun paquete
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, si desinstalas kubuntu-desktop sus dependencias no son necesarias, a menos que estén marcadas como manual
<juanito_> cousteau, nada no funciona
<m4v> !puregnome nasser
<kubot> nasser: Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<cousteau> juanito_, qué has usado al final?
<nasser> m3v: ya he ido a puregnome
<nasser> y eso es lo que me dice que haga
<m4v> cousteau: aptitude tampoco sirve parece :P
<m4v> nasser: vas a tener que usar el comando en "Manual Removal of Kubuntu" del link anterior
<cousteau> nasser, m4v, parece que https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome está desactualizado
<juanito_> cousteau,  los dos el grabador de sonido y el audacity
<cousteau> juanito_, has hecho lo del alsamixer?
<juanito_> si
<nasser> m4v: he usado el de manual removal y me dice que los paquetes virtuales puthon-sexy no se pueden eliminar
<nasser> y q no se ha podido localizar el paquete usb creator
<m4v> nasser: estas copiando el comando para sacar kubuntu o xubuntu? fijate bien.
<juanito_> cousteau, alsamixer, presionar f4 luego ir a la derecha y presionar ; que salga I capture y luego pongo escape
<cousteau> juanito_, que aparezca seleccionado "Mix"
<cousteau> y entonces pulsas ;
<juanito_> si
<Reisilver> hola
<cousteau> te tiene que aparecer "I D CAPTURA" encima de Mix
<juanito_> de Mic no sera ?
<cousteau> no, de Mix
<cousteau> está muy a la derecha
<juanito_> me aparece I capture arriba de capture
<cousteau> ("mix" es la mezcla que llega a los altavoces)
<cousteau> juanito_, ah, pulsa también ' (apóstrofo)
<juanito_> no hay mix
<cousteau> no? ve más a la derecha
<juanito_> la ultima es capture
<cousteau> si le das más a la derecha, no te muestra más opciones?
<juanito_> speaker, pcm, mic, mic boos, , mic boos, s/pdif , beep, capture esa son todas
<juanito_> pues no
<cousteau> juanito_, plan B: instala el QAMix (sudo apt-get install qamix), que es gráfico y más fácil de usar, ábrelo, ve a la última pestaña, y seleciona "Mix" para las dos entradas
<juanito_> haber
<cousteau> me tengo que ir, hasta luego
<juanito_> espera
<juanito_> 3 min.
<cousteau> si eso, vuelvo luego
<juanito_> si se escucha pero bajito muy bajo :S
<juanito_> o estara grabando desde el microfono interno ?
<juanito_> listo ya esta tenia que subir el volumen :S
<juanito_> gracias
<sianhulo> ¿alguien sabe como tengo que hacer para conocer las especificaciones tecnicas de mi tarjeta de video?(es intrgrada)al intentar usar "comprobacion del sistema"simplemente se salta la parte en que toca analizar la grafica.uso lucid
<mimecar> lspci | grep vga
<fosco_> sianhulo: lswh -C video
<juanito_> fosco_, como hago para que mi myrecord grabe en escritorio gnome
<sianhulo> mimecar, me dice spci: not found
<juanito_> y grabe en formato .avi
<mimecar> lspci
<sianhulo> fosco_,  contigo igual XD
<fosco_> sianhulo: que dice que?
<nasser> continuo sin poder desinstalar xubuntu-desktop
<woLFin> ah
<fosco_> juanito_: que quieres saber exactamente?
<woLFin> sianhulo pone esto
<woLFin> # lspci | grep VGA
<sianhulo> eso solo me da el modelo,y por google no se encuentra sus caracteristicas .-.
<woLFin> lspci | grep VGA
<mimecar> si te da el modelo, tienes las características en la red
<juanito_> fosco_, quiero grabar todo lo que ocurre en mi pc
<mimecar> seguro
<fosco_> juanito_: pues le das al boton de grabar y listo
<sianhulo> si,ya yo tenia el modelo
<juanito_> fosco_, pero el recordmydesktop no graba bien
<juanito_> fosco_,  las imagenes no salen bien
<sianhulo> el problema es que en google no me sale informacion al respecto
<fosco_> juanito_: a que te refieres
<sianhulo> solo pude ver que era compatible con pixel shader 2.0
<juanito_> fosco_, salen cortadas no sale bien cuando grabo
<fosco_> sianhulo: usa el comando q te puse
<fosco_> si lo tienes instalalo primero
<nasser> como instalo el Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack?
<sianhulo> ni capacidad ni otras caracteristicas veo S:
<kunai> a alguien le funciona skype ya??
<sianhulo> fosco_, ese comando me suelta not found
<fosco_> si no tienes el comando te dirá como instalarlo
<sianhulo> pues fijate que no}
<sianhulo> $ lswh -C video
<sianhulo> -: lswh: not found
<fosco_> ups fallo mio
<sianhulo> ni mas ni menos
<fosco_> lshw -C video
<sianhulo> ahora si
<sianhulo> pero al principio me dice quedeberia usarlo con sudo
<fosco_> si lo usas con sudo tendrá acceso a algunas funciones más, pero para lo que tú necesitas da lo mismo
<juanito_> na cuando grabo con el recordmydesktop salen mal las imagenes sale a veces cortadas
<fosco_> juanito_: no te entiendo
<sianhulo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546737/
<juanito_> fosco_, espera subo el video a youtube
<sianhulo> juanito
<juanito_> dime
<sianhulo> ese programa te da la opcion de regular el numero de fps que quieres?
<juanito_> si
<juanito_> sianhulo, y cuales son los apropiados ?
<sianhulo> en cuantos fps esta?
<juanito_> 15
<sianhulo> primero dime en cuanto esta,ya que eso depende de tu maquina
<sianhulo> que es lo que quieres grabar,un tutorial o algo asi?
<juanito_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWtMmy7B1Dk
<juanito_> si
<sianhulo> no puedo estar viendo videos,mi inter esta muy lenta
<juanito_> que feo porque sale asi ?
<fosco_> a eso le llamas "imagen cortada"? en ese video no se ve nada
<juanito_> sale todo verdusco no sale nada
<sianhulo> 30 seria lo ideal,pero como es un tutorial me parece que con 24/26 basta
<juanito_> no salia asi :S
<sianhulo> sale verde O.O?
<juanito_> le voy a poner 30 haber
<juanito_> xDDDD
<sianhulo> ¿?
<juanito_> no entiendo porque se ve asi
<juanito_> acaso youtube no soporta ese formato de video ?
<juanito_> el ogv
<sianhulo> que formato es?
<sianhulo> no estoy seguro,pero si se subio...
<juanito_> si se subio
<juanito_> pero salio la imagen verde
<sianhulo> el problema es que se nota como si estuviera llendo "lento y a los golpes" el video?
<juanito_> ustedes como hacen ?
<juanito_> para hacer sus tutoriales y subirlos a youtube
<fosco_> juanito_: yo grabo con las opciones por defecto y sale bien
<sianhulo> yo tengo tiempo que no uso yt
<juanito_> si que raro
<sianhulo> juanito intentar lo de modificar los fps
<juanito_> espera estoy probando con 30 de ftp
<juanito_> fps
<juanito_> fosco_, subes los videos en youtube en formato ong ?
<juanito_> sianhulo, no sale :S
<juanito_> sianhulo, aun sale con algunas manchas blancas
<fosco_> juanito_: lo paso primero a avi
<fosco_> aunque diría q youtube soporta ogv
<juanito_> fosco_, como los pasas ?
<fosco_> con ffmpeg
<juanito_> como me lo descargo
<fosco_> no necesitas descargar nada
<fosco_> abre un terminal y pones ffmpeg -i video.ogv video.avi
<juanito_> fosco_, sale esto
<juanito_> hh.ogv: No such file or directory
<raul> <juanito> no será mejor que lo hagas con avidemux?
<juanito_> raul, tienes el link de descarga
<fosco_> no such file es q no estás en donde está el video
<juanito_> aun me siguen saliendo en verde los videos de youtube
<raul> ni descarga ni na majete..
<fosco_> evidentemente tienes q estar en el mismo directorio
<raul> sudo aptitude install avidemux
<raul> si quieres probar me dices
<juanito_> ok lo estoy descargando
<fosco_> avidemux es excesivamente complicado para algo tan sencillo
<juanito_> u.u
<juanito_> fosco_, ya como hago entonces
<raul> si es mas complicado pero siempre le servirá para todos los formatos y si juanito se habitua...
<raul> le sera mas facil
<juanito_> me sale re mal
<juanito_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmgW62Hzhl8
<raul> si quieres mas sencillo lo que te comenta fosco es algo asi>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1043154.html
<fosco_> ya te lo dije ffmpeg -i fichero.ogv fichero.avi
<curiousx> bueno por lo menos la musica esta buena =P
<juanito_> listo raul empezamos
<curiousx> juanito_: en carpeta esta el archivo .ogv ?
<juanito_> curiousx, jajaja xDD radio de los 80
<juanito_> en el escritorio
<curiousx> jo jo jo el anterior tema tambien estaba bueno lastima que aparecio un auto y toco vocina parece XD
<juanito_> jajaj xD
<curiousx> entonces escribi en el terminal ---> cd Escritorio
<curiousx> y luego escribi lo que te dijo fosco_
<curiousx> perdon como se llama tu user ?
<juanito_> andres-laptop
<curiousx> que te da --> echo $USER ?
<curiousx> ok andres
<juanito_> hecho ya salio
<juanito_> veamos como sale en el youtube
<curiousx> ya transformaste el video ?
<juanito_> sip gracias
<raul> chachi juanito ;-)
<juanito_> raul, de todas maneras me debes unas clasesitas de avidemux xD
<juanito_> ya ven ahora si sale
<juanito_> tenia que pasarlo si o si a .avi u.u
<raul> cuando digas
<curiousx> pasa el video bro
<juanito_> bueno miren me sale asi
<juanito_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M6VeMrLHwg
<fosco_> debe ser alguna incompatibilidad con compiz
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2, escribe metacity --replace y pulsa intro
<curiousx> parece que le pasaste un serrucho a la ventanas =P
<fosco_> luego graba un video a ver si esta vez lo ves bien
<juanito_> jaja si
<juanito_> ok lo hare fosco_
<dzup2> que feo es eso
<juanito_> como hay gente que graba sus videos con el compiz
<dzup2> y en esa microprocesador mas feo aun
<woLFin> todavia hablando de ubuntu
<juanito_> es notebook u.u
<fosco_> juanito_: depende de la grafica se ve mejor o peor
<juanito_> fosco_, ya salio
<juanito_> fosco_, como retorno a mi compiz ?
<fosco_> alt+f2 compiz --replace intro
<juanito_> no hay otra forma de grabar sin quitar el compiz
<fosco_> mira en las opciones de gtk-recordmydesktop y haz pruebas
<fosco_> algunas sirven para evitar esos problemas
<juanito_> donde
<fosco_> donde que
<juanito_> en las opciones no hay nada de eso
<fosco_> claro que si, revisalas todas
<juanito_> tienen nombres raros
<fosco_> haz pruebas
<Ketzal> hola
<Ketzal> No me funciona el sonido en ubuntu desde que movi mi torre de lugar
<Ketzal> los altavoces siguen funcionando porqué los he probado con un portatil
<Ketzal> antes si me funcionaba correctamente :S
<Ketzal> probé con un live ubuntu antiguo y no me funcionaba, pero cambié el cable que conecta los altavoces al lugar donde tendrian que ir los auriculares y me funcionaba
<Ketzal> pero no me sucede lo mismo con el ubuntu del disco duro
<Reisilver> tienes tarjeta de sonido integrada o aparte
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Ketzal> creo que es integrada
<juanito_> fosco_, es que yo no tengo el gtk-recordmydesktop solo tengo el recordmydesktop el normal
<juanito_> fosco_, cuando intento instalar el  sudo aptitude install gtk-recordmydesktop no me sale nada
<Reisilver> ummmm
<fosco_> juanito_: define "no me sale nada"
<Reisilver> tienes sólo ubuntu?¿
<Ketzal> si
<Reisilver> has revisado las preferencias de sonido
<Ketzal> es que hace un tiempo que no tengo el icono en el panel Reisilver
<Ketzal> y no veo como poder volver a incorporarlo
<Ketzal> de todos modos con el comando alsamixer me dice que está el volumen al maximo
<juanito_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546762/
<juanito_> fosco_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546762/
<Reisilver> eh
<Reisilver> en preferencias creo
<fosco_> juanito_: eso es q ya lo tienes instalado
<Reisilver> buscate la ficha sonido
<fosco_> ejecuta gtk-recordMyDesktop
<Reisilver> y mira si estás usando alsa
<Ketzal> :oooooooooooo
<Ketzal> estaba silenciado!!!!!!!
<Ketzal> mecagoennnnnn
<Ketzal> xD
<nasser> hola!
<Ketzal> gracias Reisilver xD
<Ketzal> :$
<nasser> virtualbox no me reconoce usb
<Ketzal> llevo toda la tarde con eso y va y era porqué estaba silenciado omfg
<Reisilver> jjejjejjejejejejejejejejejejejejeje
<Reisilver> cómo que silenciado
<Reisilver> ?¿
<juanito_> ya veo
<Ketzal> pues he ido a sistema->preferencias->sonido
<nasser> alguien me puede decir como inciar sesion como root por escritorio?
<Ketzal> y el volumen estaba alto, pero el cuadradito de silenciar estaba activo >_<
<erUSUL> ubuntu no tiene root
<Reisilver> nasser esp está desactivado debes editar un archivo cha no recuerdo que archivo debes editar desde el terminal
<metxas> saludos, como instalo un paquete de iconos en el sistema en vez de en /home/usuario/.iconos ?
<Ketzal> nasser, si estas en ubuntu no necesitas usuario root para adminstrar el sistema desde el escritorio
<nasser> ok
<nasser> es que tengo un problema que me esta llevando por la calle de la amargura
<Ketzal> dios pues vaya problemón debes tener xD
<nasser> virtualbox reconoce los usb pero pone no disponible
<nasser> vamos como si no hubiera usb
<juanito_> fosco_, que opciones tienes activada tu ?
<curiousx> metxas solo arrastra el archivo "iconos.tar.gz" al administrador de temas
<raul>  nasser tienes el OSE o el otro
<nasser> el ORACLE
<fosco_> juanito_: las q me valgan a mi no tienen por que ser las mismas que las tuyas
<curiousx> ahi donde cambias los wallpapers, themes, etc
<fosco_> prueba cambiando cosas como "captura de cuadros completos", "codificacion al vuelo"
<fosco_> cosas asi
<raul> si perdona el OSE es libre y el normal que si soporta usb te lo tienes que descargar de su página o buscar el repositorio externo a Ubuntu
<curiousx> metxas: una vez que lo hayas arrastrado te aparecera una ventana donde te pregunta para que apliques los cambios
<raul> dame un momento nasser
<Reisilver> nasser creo que el virtualbox de repos no reconoce usb
<Reisilver> deberás instalarlo de otra forma
<Reisilver> bueno me voy gente suerte a todos, chau Ketzal
<nasser> reisilver, ya he dicho que no es el de las repos
<raul> yo uso debian y el repo es >>> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian squeeze non-free
<Ketzal> adios Reisilver y gracias d nuevo :P
<raul> en ubuntu habrá otro oeste igual te sirve, no se...
<Reisilver> bueno igual suerte
<Reisilver> chau+
<raul> nasser, igual te he liado mas?
<nasser> que la version que tengo instalada e sla correcta
<nasser> la Oracle, que permite conectar usb
<raul> perdona...
<juanito_> fosco_, ya ya salio gracias tenia que marcar todas :S
<cousteau> por lo que estoy leyendo, parece que ahora VBox es open source, GPLv2
<nasser> ya lo he arreglado!
<raul> y pregunto humildemente (humor), esta activado en el apartado usb de la maquina virtual ya creada y sin encender?
<nasser> no os preocupeis
<cousteau> es decir, ya no hay versión OSE y versión xVM... o eso me ha parecido entender de la página de VBox
<raul> cousteau hay dos versiones
<raul> hace un mes yo me loinstale y habia dos...
<cousteau> raul, es lo que estoy intentando averiguar: parece que hoy ha salido la 4.0, y que es GPL
<raul> fale
<nasser> raul, si, lo tenia encendido...
<cousteau> "The binaries are released under the terms of the GPL and the Extension Pack binaries are released under the VirtualBox Personal Use and Evaluation License (PUEL)." -> sea lo que sea que significa
<nasser> pero he hecho una cosa que sale en una pagina web
<nasser> y me funciona
<wicope> Dec 22, 2010 VirtualBox 4.0 released! Oracle today released VirtualBox 4.0, a new major release. It now has an open architecture using extension packs and the base package is under GPLv2.
<nasser> yo no tengo la version 4.0
<nasser> por lo que se ve hay problemas con el USB
<nasser> y te tienes que descargar un pack
<wicope> mmm (pensando) que se puede virtualizar .. todo los sistemas :)
<nasser> yo lo he hecho y no se ha solucionado
<cousteau> raul, never mind... el "extension pack" está fuera de la licencia GPL, y es lo que da soporte USB. Es decir, lo que antes era VBox xVM sería ahora la base de VBox (GPLv2) más los paquetes de extensión (no GPL)
<fosco_> juanito_: ok, me alegro q haya funcionado, para otra vez tienes el programa en Aplicaciones - Sonido y video - Grabador de video de tu escritorio
<wicope> a mi también me ha funcionado .. Gracias por todas las explicaciones
<raul> cousteau yo tambien acabo de llegar a ese razonamiento, ahora se basa en el pack para todas las plataformas...
<cousteau> raul, parece más fácil que tener dos versiones, ahora sólo hay una y un "extension pack"
<juanito_> wicope, pudiste grabar tu musica ?
<wicope> el extension pack supongo que es privativo, ya que si no sólo hubiera una versión .. lo del usb y el windows, pues se puede compartir en red entre windows y gnu/linux siempre que haya red y con samba .. lo digo porque la red de aréa (la que sea tiene que estar conectada). Ya que ví que si no está conectada no se puede compartir .. eso creo ..
<wicope> juanito_: hola, claro, lo dije antes que me funcionó .. :O
<juanito_> wicope, ah disculpa no vi, a mi tambien me funciono :D
<juanito_> este channel es lo máximo :D
<juanito_> ya me voy nos vemos gente
<TrueNhero> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-wine_ppa_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-23
<dabor> TrueNhero, en /etc/apt/sources.list la entrada está duplicada
<pablosebastian> buenas
<pablosebastian> hola tengo una notebook con una intel gma 4500 y no me inicia el entorno grafico tengo ubuntu 10.04
<fosco_> has probado con la 10.10? las nuevas versiones suelen soportar más hardware
<pablosebastian> vos me recomendas que lo actualice?
<pablosebastian> es de un amigo viste y no le incia
<pablosebastian> bajo la alternativa
<pablosebastian> la iso
<pablosebastian> o el dvd y se lo actualiso
<nfqs> perdón, pablosebastian, actualizar que cosa?
<pablosebastian> el ubuntu
<cousteau> sabe alguien de dónde se baja el flash 10.2 para 64 bits? en adobe labs no aparece
<pablosebastian> 10.04 a 10.10
<pablosebastian> porque a un amigo no le levanta la placa de video en la notebook
<pablosebastian> es una intel gma4500
<nfqs> mmh las intel funcionan sin problemas
<nfqs> probaste si con la livecd del 10.10 andaba esa tarjeta?
<pablosebastian> nfqs, pero le da error y trato de que haga una configuracion nueva no lo hace
<pablosebastian> no probe
<nfqs> cual es el error especifico? es de compiz o ni siquiera inicia el modo grafico?
<pablosebastian> ni siquiera el modo grafico
<pablosebastian> no entra
<nfqs> es un notebook? o un pc con una pantalla crt?
<pablosebastian> notebook
<pablosebastian> una asus
<pablosebastian> core2duo
<nfqs> mmh... es raro, las tarjetas intel siempre funcionan, a lo más no te funciona el compiz
<nfqs> creo que debieras probar con el livecd
<nfqs> a lo mejor ya corrigieron el problema ahi con esa t de video
<pablosebastian> bueno
<pablosebastian> yo lo voy a actualizar a la 10.10
<pablosebastian> por ahi se soluciona
<whoos> buenas noches
<nfqs> cerciórate con el livecd
<nfqs> pq si no te permite igual puedes instalarle ubuntu, pero ya tendría que ser con el alternate cd
<nfqs> y es un poco fome o más complicado
<whoos> Una pregunta, desde ayer cuando enciendo el ordenador, me tarda unos 2 minutos en responderme el teclado y ratón. A los 2 minutos o asi de aparecer la ventana de iniciar sesión, ya vuelven a funcionar. Me paso hace unos meses y se solucionó solo. Pero ahora no consigo arreglarlo. Alguna idea?
<nfqs> teclado y raton son usb?
<whoos> si
<nfqs> podría ser problema de hardware
<nfqs> el puerto usb puede estar dando dramas
<nfqs> probaste conectarlos en otra boca?
<whoos> mmm creo que no
<whoos> bueno, la ultima vez
<whoos> pero el tema es que si espero unos minutos funcionan
<whoos> es muy raro
<whoos> y querría saber si es un tema de las X, de los controladores de la tarjeta gráfica, o que...
<nfqs> si no te funcionan puedes desconectarlos y volverlos a conectar, esa es la gracia del USB
<nfqs> de todas formas podrías ver los log del sistema
<whoos> cuales?
<nfqs> para ver que errores salen: Sistema -> Administración -> Visor de archivos de suceso
<nfqs> el "messages" es bien bueno, pero también tienes syslog.log y otros más
<whoos> voy a ver
<c0dek> Hola, una consulta, como puedo ver si hay algo en mi computadora que este conectado a otro lugar, me refiero a un botnet
<c0dek> Como puedo ver esas conexiones por consola
<c0dek> :/
<nfqs> habia un comando para eso
<nfqs> deja acordarme
<c0dek> Gracias nfqs
<nfqs> netstat -atupn
<nfqs> netstat -atup
<nfqs> el último resuelve las ips, así que demora más
<whoos> no veo nada raro.. :(
<c0dek> Bueno, igualmente NO entiendo mucho, pero gracias por tu ayuda
<c0dek> Veré si algo concreto
<nfqs> c0dek, también tienes Sistema -> Administración -> Herramientas de red
<nfqs> es una GUI, mucho más facil
<c0dek> Es que me descargue unos archivos .exe y los abri con WINE pero realmente no me abrierón y pienso que son botnets
<nfqs> puedes leer el manual del netstat para enteder, c0dek
<nfqs> man netstat
<nfqs> c0dek, revisa los procesos que quedaron corriendo con el Monitor del sistema, en Sistema -> Administración
<c0dek> nfqs, en eso ando amigo
<c0dek> nfqs, si lo tengo abierto
<c0dek> Tengo uno que se llama services.exe
<whoos> me encanta como wine puede emular a los virus
<whoos> xD
<c0dek> winedevice.exe <-- pero me supongo que es de wine eso
<nfqs> exacto
<c0dek> Y son los unicos que tengo
<nfqs> el services.exe no debiera estar corriendo
<nfqs> se supone que hace el símil al services.exe de windows
<nfqs> así que eso se supone que da acceso a red a las aplicaciones
<whoos> sudo killall services.exe
<whoos> no?
<nfqs> a lo mejor tu aplicación se colgó y quedó ese corriendo
<whoos> si, es lo más probable
<nfqs> yeah o botón derecho FInalizar
<whoos> si, pero muchos procesos no son visibles
<nfqs> muchas apps no corren con wine
<c0dek> Y como lo borro?
<whoos> yo siempre hago un "ps x" para ver la lista de procesos
<c0dek> Sacarlo de la pc
<c0dek> Lo encontre en la carpeta de win32
<whoos> y luego "ps -9 <numero del proceso>"
<nfqs> el services.exe?
<nfqs> ese siempre va a estar ahí, es parte de wine
<c0dek> Perfecto
<c0dek> Entonces no deberia tener ningun virus
<whoos> no, no creo
<whoos> perdon, para matar un proceso es kill -9 <numero del proceso>
<whoos> o killall <nombre del proceso>
<nfqs> los dos estan bien
<whoos> si
<nfqs> pero el primero finaliza "a la mala"
<nfqs> el segundo es más educado :-)
<whoos> bueno, el -9 es para poner-le la maxima prioridad, matas el proceso a saco
<whoos> exacto
<c0dek> "a la mala" es un termino Chileno xD
<nfqs> la idea es usar el -9 cuando no te funcione el kill normal
<nfqs> no wei xD
<c0dek> nfqs, otro termino
<cousteau> kill -9 o kill -KILL
<c0dek> Vica Chile Mi... Alma :)
<cousteau> o killall -KILL nombre_del_proceso
<nfqs> yo me manejo con el Monitor del sistema, soy pura GUI :-)
<whoos> ah
<whoos> tambien
<whoos> yo utilizo htop, es lo mismo, pero en modo consola. y tiene colorines y todo!
<whoos> me encanta
<whoos> no podria vivir sin
<cousteau> <norris>Yo no uso nada de eso, a mí los procesos no se me atreven a colgárseme</norris>
<whoos> juas
<whoos> por cierto, ya que estais
<whoos> sabéis si es posible tener los efectos de escritorio activados con los controladores propietarios de nvidia?
<whoos> con lucid todo funcionaba sin problemas
<whoos> pero desde que actualize a maverick... fff todo son fallos
<cousteau> whoos, deberían poder ir
<whoos> pero he visto ya gente con muchos fallos, eh?
<whoos> no se, me he pasado horas y horas
<whoos> tanto con los controladores por defecto
<whoos> como los propietarios
<whoos> como instalando manualmente la ultima version de los propietariso
<whoos> bueno, de todo, vamos
<nfqs> instala el ccsm y reconfigura todo de nuevo
<nfqs> o sea haces que el ccsm te ponga la configuración por defecto y ahi comienzas a hacer cambios
<antonio_> hola a todos
<antonio_> tengo problemas con  ttf-sil-gentium-basic
<antonio_> me da error y no puedo instalarna de na
<antonio_> he buscado en google pero no encuentro el porque
<cagc4> hola buen dia.. tengo un error al tratar de conectarme a una vpn  me sale el sgte error "la conexion de red <<XXX>>  ha fallado porque el servicio VPN se interrumpió inesperadamente"
<weeifuh> y cual es el error que te da? o sea, qué dice?
<cagc4> alguien sabe q paso?
<antonio_> pues basicamente que no s epuede instalar
<weeifuh> eso está claro
<weeifuh> pero el texto del error es lo que importa para diagnosticar el problema
<antonio_>  el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<antonio_> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<antonio_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-sil-gentium-basic_1.1-2_all.deb
<antonio_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<antonio_> no dice mucho mas
<weeifuh> mmh... problema de empaquetado parece
<antonio_> eso pense pero tiro de repositorias
<weeifuh> aer que me dice a mí
<weeifuh> jojo me dio violación de segmento xD
<antonio_> jurrr llevo poco en esto d elinux pero me huele a malo malo
<antonio_> que me recomiendas
<weeifuh> que ubuntu tienes? 10.10
<weeifuh> ?
<antonio_> no 10.04
<antonio_> se peude actualizar desde cd sin teenr que formatear
<weeifuh> no hay para que formatear por ese problema tan pequeño
<weeifuh> yo creo que debieras instalar de nuevo esa fuente
<antonio_> sweguire buscando
<weeifuh> pero primero borra el archivo /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-sil-gentium-basic_1.1-2_all.deb
<weeifuh> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-sil-gentium-basic_1.1-2_all.deb
<weeifuh> para mi que quedó mal descargado
<antonio_> error
<cousteau> weeifuh, cuando quedan mal descargados dan error de "checksum mismatch" o algo así... (instalar paquetes por wifi es "divertido")
<antonio_> despues de borrarlo
<antonio_> y al intertar reinstalaro me da eeror
<antonio_> el mismo por cierto
<cousteau> hmm, pues estará mal descargado
<metxas> alguien sabe porque el kaffeine me da voz pero me deja la tele transparente? uso una avermedia a850 y en la 10.04 iba de lujo
<weeifuh> cousteau, entonces quedó mal empaquetado
<cousteau> md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-sil-gentium-basic_1.1-2_all.deb
<antonio_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-sil-gentium-basic_1.1-2_all.deb: no hay ningún script en la nueva versión del paquete - abandono
<weeifuh> antonio_, esa fue la salida a que comando?
<cousteau> ejecuta   md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-sil-gentium-basic_1.1-2_all.deb
<cousteau> te tiene que salir   7a8cd4eb2ca3611a387ec55e35c807f0
<antonio_> sip correcto
<antonio_> eso sale
<weeifuh> a mi me sale el mismo y tengo 10.10
<weeifuh> no me dio problemas al instalar
<cousteau> debería ser el mismo para 10.04 y 10.10, tanto 32 como 64b
<antonio_> elprobelam es ke ocn ese error no me deja pasar a 10.10
<antonio_> ni na d ena
<cousteau> antonio_, desinstálalo y ya te preocuparás luego de instalarlo
<weeifuh> la pregunta ahora es cómo lo estas instalado, o sea con qué comando lo haces?
<antonio_> sudo apte-get install
<antonio_> sudo apt-get install
<antonio_> esta mal exo asi
<weeifuh> sudo apt-get install ttf-sil-gentium-basic
<weeifuh> así?
<antonio_> sip
<antonio_> elproblema es que no me deja kitarlo porque dice que esta en muy nmal estado
<weeifuh> sudo apt-get remove ttf-sil-gentium-basic
<weeifuh> no funciona?
<weeifuh> me parece que el "dpkg-reconfigure -a" arreglaba estas cosas
<antonio_> dpkg: error al procesar ttf-sil-gentium-basic (--remove):
<antonio_>  El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo
<antonio_>  antes de intentar desinstalarlo.
<antonio_> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<antonio_>  ttf-sil-gentium-basic
<hkm> u.u
<weeifuh> !paste antonio_
<kubot> antonio_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<antonio_> perdon
<antonio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546793/
<antonio_> eso es lo ke me dijo
<hkm> intenta reinstalarlo tal como te dice
<antonio_> omposible
<antonio_> juego con mi meloconero me siento como lisa ahor amismo
<antonio_> bueno esoty mu cansado gracias por todo mañana lo intento denuevo
<antonio_> quien dijo que el camiono del sfot libre era facil linux es para vlaiente sy yo lo soy
<antonio_> gracias a todos
<hkm> np take care
<xangua> mmm que no lo es¿
<weeifuh> si no fuera por mark, te sería más dificil xD
<xangua> todo fácil para mi desde el primer día que lo usé :D
<hkm> no es que linux sea facil, es que windows es mediocre...
<hkm> que tal esa frace k me invente?
<hkm> xD
<hkm> no asi no
<PunkiD> ahaha
<hkm> no es que linux sea dificil*
<PunkiD> ubuntu es re dificil!
<PunkiD> :D
<hkm> lol
<TrueNhero> PunkiD, por??
<PunkiD> TrueNhero:  es sarcasmo
<xangua> jum...
<hkm> xD
<hkm> pero---> queda bien la frace o no?
<PunkiD> hkm:  ++
<hkm> :p
<hkm> pasense por el offtopic pa comentar algo
<TrueNhero> jajjaj
<totyko> hola buenas noches
<PunkiD> existe ubuntu i585?
<hkm> nas
<PunkiD> buenas noches totyko !
<m4v> PunkiD: i585?
<totyko> necesito poner un adactador usb belkin en modo ad-hoc y me da el siguiente error ' SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy ' alguien me puede ayudar con eso
<totyko> estuve leyendo y dice que es que hay dos controladores tratando de levantarlo y hayq ue ponerlo en la blacklist de modprobe
<PunkiD> m4v:  ubuntu arquitectura i586
<m4v> PunkiD: la version del server 32bits no funciona en ese cpu?
<PunkiD> m4v: tengo una pentium y no lo bootea
<m4v> recuerdo haber usado ubuntu 6.06 en pentium 200 sin mucho problema
<m4v> (nose si el pentium200 es i586 igual)
<PunkiD> ahh io baje la ultima version 10.10
<m4v> PunkiD: pero debería andar igual
<PunkiD> y na.. me dice use el kernel apropiado
<m4v> yo usé 6.06 porque era la version de ubuntu en ese momento, el pentium ahora lo retiré.
<PunkiD> m4v:  en la pc que te dije solo tira i586
<m4v> bueno, prueba con 8.04 o 6.06, que son las 2 versiones lts anteriores
<PunkiD> por ejemplo bt3 que usa slack lo levanta
<PunkiD> y connochaetos o algo asi me baje
<PunkiD> y tambien lo inicia
<PunkiD> es un arch i586
<PunkiD> esta en beta todavia
<m4v> la 6.06 ya no tiene soporte (no hay más updates) y la 8.04 tiene soporte hasta abril proximo
<m4v> si funciona con uno de esos 2, entonces sería buena idea hacer un bug report.
<mama21mama> PunkiD, probo lubuntu?
<PunkiD> nop
<PunkiD> que kernel usa lubuntu?
<m4v> parece un tema del kernel, pasaría lo mismo con lubuntu
<PunkiD> sep no llego ni al grub :D
<m4v> todos los *ubuntu tienen el mismo kernel. salvo ubuntu-studio creo.
<vladimirov> Hola
<mama21mama> PunkiD, .6.35-23-generic
<mama21mama> 2.6.35-23-generic
<m4v> se, es el mismo
<hkm> si, lubuntu seria una gran idea
<PunkiD> mama21mama:  entonces no me funcionaria
<jorechp> perdon la pregunta alguien usa kde
<jmanuel_cool> m4v, ubustu solo tiene un kernel RT
<mama21mama> PunkiD, si funcionara
<vladimirov> Estoy probando usar el irc desde android!
<PunkiD> el problema es que no el kernel no soporta mi hardware
<mama21mama> proba lubuntu che.
<PunkiD> el problema es que el kernel no soporta mi hardware*
<m4v> jorechp: pregunta tu duda, puedes preguntar en #kubuntu-es también.
<mama21mama> no?
<jmanuel_cool> y hay otro que no recuerdo el nombre ahora que tiene el kernel 100% libre
<PunkiD> si puedo usar cualquier distro
<PunkiD> pero me toka compilar kernel
<PunkiD> :D
<hkm> hay un canal para android en español? alguien sabe?
<m4v> mama21mama: es un tema del kernel, no de recursos
<mama21mama> hkm, /join #android-es
<m4v> hkm: /alis list *android* y fijate
<m4v> eh, /msg alis es
<mama21mama> ese linux yo decia que ya hay que sacarlo .
<hkm> mas solo k el 1
<mama21mama> viste no anda.
<PunkiD> mama21mama:  que linux?
<mama21mama> todos
<mama21mama> PunkiD, puppy linux tambien seguro andara.
<totyko> necesito poner un adactador usb belkin en modo ad-hoc y me da el siguiente error ' SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy ' alguien me puede ayudar con eso
<totyko> estuve leyendo y dice que es que hay dos controladores tratando de levantarlo y hayq ue ponerlo en la blacklist de modprobe
<PunkiD> totyko:  ya tiene la respuesta
<PunkiD> ;)
<totyko> PunkiD, usted me lo confirma
<hkm> slax=
<totyko> PunkiD, que debo poner el en blacklist
<mama21mama> bueno lubuntu desde la 10.10 no tiene soporte de i586 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ segun ese link PunkiD
<mama21mama> pero seguro lubuntu 10.04 si
<hkm> y el slax?
<mama21mama> si PunkiD lubuntu 10.04 viene para i586
<PunkiD> hkm:  slack funciona
<PunkiD> ahora instale connchaetos
<PunkiD> ;)
<PunkiD> bue nos leemos en un rato
<hkm> ok cya
<JCDG> buenas, hay alqguien por alli?
<hkm> JCDG, nas, algunos si
<JCDG> jejeej gracias...quizas puedas ayudarme....sabes que al iniciar ubuntu en vez de mostrar Plymouth el proceso de booteo me muestra es texto..
<JCDG> se que no es grave pero me preocupa porque no deberia ser asi...
<JCDG> hkm: alguna idea? sabes a quien podria preguntarle?
<arp-> JCDG: ?
<arp-> que pasa?
<hkm> JCDG, se me cayo la conexion no alcanse a leer tu consulta
<cxmatias> hey
<JCDG> hkm: sabes que al iniciar ubuntu en vez de mostrar Plymouth el proceso de booteo me muestra es texto..
<vladimirov> Como puedo obtener por consola los primero 5 procesos q consumen mas cpu?
<JCDG> hkm: se que no es grave pero me preocupa porque no deberia ser asi...
<cxmatias> JCDG.. el plymouth es la imagen que aprese al prender la pc y donde ases login verdad?
<JCDG> si, es el bootloader...
<JCDG> donde sale  la "barra" que indica el booteo de Ubuntu...lo que se llamaba usplash
<arp-> eso depende
<arp-> JCDG: si tocaste el krnel
<hkm> JCDG, a mi me pasaba antes, pero al formatear se arreglo solo, igual creo que no causa ningun problema
<arp-> el bootsplash no aparece si no esta parchado
<cxmatias> JCDG, porque creo que una ves pe paso eso pero era porque le avia modificado la presentasion de eso, y
<arp-> o si la pc arranca muy rapida
<arp-> no se ve
<arp-> o si la resolucion esta mal seteada
<arp-> el monitor queda negro...
<arp-> hay varios motivos
<JCDG> arescorpio: habria algun modo de averiguar cual es?
<cxmatias> JDCG, se solusiono creo nadamas  buscandole por ahi en el programa donde le puedes cambier el spash,
<JCDG> no he tocado el kernel...ni la presentacion...
<arp-> JCDG: puede ser un tema de velocidad de arranque
<arp-> o bien...
<arp-> el modo de video , el monitor te queda negro
<JCDG> usar ubuntu-tweak?
<xangua> vladimirov: comando top
<cxmatias> JDCG, Pero no es nada grave, incluso yo prefiereria algo asi porque se be mas nice, mas bie
<arp-> yo tengo ubuntu
<arp-> y aveces muestra el splash, generalmente no
<arp-> por que arranca muy rapido
<arp-> no se alcanza a ver
<JCDG> aca si alcanzo a verlo pero  el texto aparece...pense que el bootsplah deberia aparecer siempre sin importar la velocidad...
<arp-> igual es algo sin importancia
<JCDG> arp-: si, si, no es nada grave pero queria saber si existia una forma de solventar eso...
<cxmatias> JCDG, si en vez del spash aparese todo negro, algo tambien es porque la imagen del spash es muy grande, asi que yo la bolbia aponer a 600x400
<arp-> sep
<arp-> es lo que digo
<arp-> algun monitores se bloquean durante el splash
<arp-> por la resolucion que setea el monitor
<arp-> ami me pasaba
<JCDG> como puedo mnodificarlo?
<arp-> empeza seteando en xorg.conf
<arp-> una frecuencia fija de refresco
<arp-> ponelo en 75hz
<arp-> tenesl os drivers de video instalados
<arp-> ?
<dzup2> t0t: troll
<JCDG> si, los driver nunca me resultaron un problema...
<JCDG> la unica opcion que tengo de refresco es 60Hz...
<arp-> ponele 75hz
<arp-> editalo a mano
<JCDG> en el xorg?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> suele venir en Auto
<JCDG> no recuerdo la ruta del xorg...
<arp-> etc/X11/
<JCDG> le cambiaron el nombre el xorg? no aparece listado dentro de X11
<arp-> no...
<arp-> xorg.conf
<arp-> ...
<JCDG> nope, no aparece...
<arp-> 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1574 2010-11-20 03:21 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JCDG> jonas@JdkingdomII:~$ ls /etc/X11/
<JCDG> app-defaults             fonts    xinit   Xreset.d    Xsession.d
<JCDG> cursors                  rgb.txt  xkb     Xresources  Xsession.options
<JCDG> default-display-manager  X        Xreset  Xsession    Xwrapper.config
<arp-> ...
<arp-> que version de ubuntu tenes
<arp-> ?
<JCDG> 10.10 Maverick...
<arp-> que placa de video?
<JCDG> no lo se, ,como la averiguo?
<arp-> oO
<arp-> pone aca
<arp-> /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<JCDG> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<arp-> pfff
<arp-> Intel.. que feo...
<arp-> no tenes los drivers...
<JCDG> es una netbook aceer 532h
<arp-> solo los genricos de ubuntu
<arp-> no pidas mucho en una netbook
<JCDG> intel tiene drivers especificos?
<arp-> nunca tubiste splash'
<arp-> ?
<JCDG> si claro, por supesto que si...
<arp-> lo muestra aveces?
<JCDG> creo que fue luego de ua actualizacion que comenzo el issue con el bootsplash...
<JCDG> a veces si a veces no...
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ni le des bola
<arp-> a todos nos pasa eso
<arp-> aveces lo muestra.. aveces no
<arp-> depende la velocidad con la que arranca justo
<JCDG> crees que sea necesario abrir un bug en launchpad?
<arp-> nop
<arp-> es irrelevante
<JCDG> pero necesario creo...mas alla del ambito tecnico :s...
<arp-> necesario?
<arp-> na para nada
<arp-> el splash anda bien...
<arp-> son temas de velocidad y seteos justo de imagen
<arp-> nada extraño
<JCDG> Si, bueno, muchas gracias :)...
<vladimirov> Hola
<vladimirov> Como puedo obtener solo las 3 o 5 primera lineas del comando "ps -e"?
<vladimirov> ?
<vladimirov> Hola
<jmanuel_cool> vladimirov, intenta ps -e | more
<vladimirov> Y si quisiera una cantidad determinada de linas? Q haria?
<vladimirov> Gracias jmanuel_cool
<jmanuel_cool> vladimirov, por nada, pero no se como acortar a una cantidad determinada, solo se eso y con | grep "algo" puedes limitar a que te muestre solo las lineas que contengan "algo"
<vladimirov> Si, asi es, pero en el android no puedo subir para ver toda la salida del comando ps
<vladimirov> Ese dato "more" funciona muy bien
<vladimirov> Lastima q en el emulador de consola no funcione el argumento "ps -e"
<PunkiD> !ping
<kubot> p0ng!
<Guest57975> alguien por aki
<Reisilver> hola
<man123> buenas
<man123> alguien sabes como configurar gftp
<man123> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿?????????
<Reisilver> gftp
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> pero qué es eso
<Reisilver> de casualidad quieres bajar de sitios FTP
<Reisilver> descargar archivos
<Reisilver> o algo
<Reisilver> de la red FTP
<Reisilver> bueno no use gftp lo que use fue Filezilla
<Reisilver> muy bueno
<man123> porque
<man123> quiero monstar un FTP
<Reisilver> baje varias isos de gnu linux
<Reisilver> a un servidor
<man123> no srive para eso ?
<man123> sis
<man123> xd
<Reisilver> con gftp
<man123> si
<Reisilver> a ver deja ver
<man123> me instalo filezilla mejor
<man123> =)
<man123> y si puedes ayudarme buenisimo con gftp no encontre ayuda =(
<man123> en google
<Reisilver> gftp es cliente FTP
<Reisilver> mira
<Reisilver> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/39375
<man123> uy xD entonces no me sirve
<Reisilver> sobre todo lee la parte de vsftpd
<man123> ahi me instale el filezilla igual =)
<Reisilver> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/39375
<Reisilver> checalo
<man123> ok
<Reisilver> allí habla de un programa que te puede servir
<man123> muchas gracias
<Reisilver> de nada
<juanito_> chicos saben como pasar imagenes de png a jpeg ?
<juanito_> alo?
<Reisilver> prueba con the gimp
<Reisilver> man123
<Reisilver> aquí tienes otro nombre
<Reisilver>  proftp
<man123> gracias
<Reisilver> mira cual de los dos te conviene , mira sobre todo el aspecto des seguridad
<juanito_> gracias
<Reisilver> de nada
<man123> saludos
<juanito_> saben como agregarle un fondo interactivo a mi cubo del compiz ?
<juanito_> al de fondo :S ?
<juanito_> alo ?
<Reisilver> fondo interactivo?¿
<Reisilver> qué es eso?¿
<Reisilver> un video ?¿
<juanito_> pensaba en un fondo de video
<juanito_> si
<Reisilver> pues no se me ocurre nada, quizá en las opciones del compiz fusion te permita poner el fondo que quieras
<juanito_> o algun  fondo normal , pero que no salga ese fondo oscuro negro
<juanito_> para el fondo no me da esa opcion
<juanito_> para los lados y los fondos de escritorio si me la da
<juanito_> pero para el fondo del cubo no
<Reisilver> no sé si te sirva
<Reisilver> pero dale una mirada a esto
<Reisilver> http://benux.wordpress.com/2006/10/23/poner-un-video-o-un-screensaver-de-fondo-de-escritorio-en-berylcompiz/
<man345> Conectando a  probe.filezilla-project.org
<man345> Respuesta: 220 FZ router and firewall tester ready
<man345> USER FileZilla
<man345> Respuesta: 331 Give any password.
<man345> PASS 3.3.2.1
<juanito_> haber
<man345> alguien sabe porque filezilla dice error al recuperar la direccion ip externa ?
<juanito_> Reisilver, ese post es antiguo me funcionara ?
<man345> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor
<man345> ?
<man345> ??????????????
<juanito_> jaja que loco
<juanito_> man345, los admin ya se fueron si son las 4 am.
<Reisilver> no sé
<Reisilver> pero el paquete que mencionan parece que hace que el video trabaje con mplayer
<Reisilver> quien sabe, al menos tomalo como referencia y busca algo similar
<Reisilver> las 4 am
<Reisilver> no puede ser
<juanito_> Reisilver, de donde sos ?
<Reisilver> Perú
<Reisilver> ?¿
<juanito_> yo igual
<juanito_> pero en .arg nos llevan 2 horas
<juanito_> los admin son de .arg
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> ya veo
<juanito_> me sale esto
<juanito_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546835/
<man345> porfavor pido porfavor
<man345> ayuda
<man345> me sale error al recuperar la ip externa en el filezilla
<Reisilver> ojojojojojojojojojojojoojojojojojoj
<Reisilver> parece que el paquete no existe
<juanito_> man345 googlea
<Reisilver> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/833920/%5BTutorial%5D-Algunas-formas-de-personalizar-Ubuntu-10_04-lts.html
<Reisilver> mira ahí esta el video
<juanito_> tengo 10.10
<Reisilver> de fondo en ubuntu 10.04
<Reisilver> no importa sirve
<juanito_> haber
<man345> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor
<man345> porfavor
<Reisilver> pero tío calmate, has probado renstalando la aplicación
<man345> si
<man345> pues
<man345> pero
<man345> nose si estoy configurando algo mal
<man345> =/
<man345> primero pongo pasivo
<Reisilver> pero cnecta
<Reisilver> conecta
<Reisilver> o sea te puedes conectar a un servidor ftp
<man345> no
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> prueba con gftp
<man345> no quiero conectarme a un servidor ftp sino quiero hacerm el mì
<dzup2> apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev x11proto-xext-dev libxrender-dev libxext-dev cvs;cd;mkdir cvs;cd cvs;cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xapps co xwinwrap; cd xwinwrap; make; sudo cp xwinwrap /usr/bin
<Reisilver> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<dzup2> asi instalas xwinwrap
<man345> despus pongo usa en su lugar la direccion externa del servidor
<man345> luego conseguir la ip externa a partir de la siguiente direccion
<man345> y la direccion que le pongo es la de mi cuenta noip , osea la web que me genero
<man345> se entiende hasta ahì ¿?
<juanito_> no sale
<juanito_> dzup2, dice que no encuentra el paquete
<dzup2> hmm debio de cambiar de localizacion, pero quizas si vaz a freedesktop ahi te dan la direccion cvs nueva
<dzup2> cvs.freedesktop.org
<dzup2> AHI ESTA
<dzup2> http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/
<dzup2> entonces seria
<dzup2> apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev x11proto-xext-dev libxrender-dev libxext-dev cvs;cd;mkdir cvs;cd cvs;cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/xapps
<dzup2> cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/xapps
<dzup2> o bajalo manual mente
<dzup2> son nomas 2 archivos
<juanito_> haber
<dzup2> wget http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/Makefile?view=log; wget http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/xwinwrap.c?view=log; make
<dzup2> luego que lo haga, lo copias a tus /urs/bin, con su chmod ¡x respéctivo y ya esta
<juanito_> estos 2 ? Makefile 	 1.1.1.1 	 4 years 	 davidr 	 Initial import
<juanito_> xwinwrap.c
<dzup2> chmod +x
<dzup2> solo escribe los wget que puse arriba
<juanito_> pongo download en el enlace pero no descarga
<dzup2> hmm bueno bajalo9s
<dzup2> de alguna forma, yo ya los baje desde aqui http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/xwinwrap.c?view=log
<dzup2> uno y el otro, los 2 traen un download link
<juanito_> http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/xwinwrap.c?view=log ese si descarga pero el otro  NO
<dzup2> mira http://cgit.freedesktop.org/ usa esos, dice que estan outdated
<juanito_> cual de todos :D
<dzup2> e4so si no se, buscalo heh
<juanito_> u.u
<dzup2> http://tech.shantanugoel.com/resources/downloads/shantz-xwinwrap.zip
<juanito_> grax
<puppetmaster> Buenas, Estoy montando una unidad por medio de nfs y logro hacerlo pero aparentemente tengo un problema de permisos por lo cual no puedo ejecutar bien un programa. Necesitaria saber cómo comprobar los permisos que asigne y ver de darle otros. Gracias de antemano.
<juanito_> ejecuta como root
<puppetmaster> juanito_, yo?
<juanito_> si
<puppetmaster> juanito_, pero como root qué cosa exactamente? El montar la unidad lo hice como root
<puppetmaster> juanito_, si yo hago ls -la al directorio tiene todos los permisos.
<juanito_> puppetmaster, entonces de que permisos hablas
<puppetmaster> juanito_, eso me gustarìa saber :) Ya cree la entrada en /etc/exports como rw; ahora monté la unidad con -o rw y la carpeta donde se monta tiene todos los permisos.
<puppetmaster> juanito_, ejecuto un programa dentro de esa unidad y me tira un error al ejecutarlo. La gente de este soft me dice "es problema de permisos, arregla con tu técnico" :s
<puppetmaster> juanito_, si yo coloco: mount -t nfs -o rw ip:unidad /punto_de_montaje . Esta bien?
<puppetmaster> juanito_, también configuré /etc/hosts_allow y deny. Lo que sí no sé configurar es la entrada en fstab, tengo que montar la unidad si o si a mano.
<juanito_> puppetmaster, supongo que si disculpa no se mucho
<puppetmaster> juanito_, no pasa nada. Te agradezco de todas maneras ;)
<Andurino> hola buenas
<Andurino> Una pregunta un tanto especial
<Andurino> Como se compila algo para linux, en un entorno x86 64bits para otra arquitectura ->MIPS ? ¿algun sitio donde preguntar?
<mama21mama> compilar para otra arquitectura creo en una maquina virtual podrias.
<Andurino> La solucion sencilla seria compilar directamente en el MIPS, pero ... hay que bajar demasiadas cosas y el MIPS es muy limitado en proceso y memoria lo cual en el mejor de los casos , podria hecharse semanas para compilar 1 vez algo
<Andurino> maquina virtual??
<Andurino> maquina virtual cual?
<Andurino> las que tengo no emulan MIPS
<mama21mama> vbox pero debes reinstalar otro de 64bit
<mama21mama> Andurino, mire http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Aplicaciones_x86_en_AMD64
<Andurino> No no, estas confundido
<Andurino> Me has entendido mal
<mama21mama> dijiste compilar de 32 a amd4
<mama21mama> extracto de ese link "queremos compilar aplicaciones para x86 desde nuestro Ubuntu para AMD64"
<mama21mama> o sea con esa guia estas parado en amd64 compilando para x86
<Andurino> mi procesador es INTEL DE 64 bits (x86 64 bits) y necesito compilar para otro procesador -> MIPS (viene siendo un 286 con tecnologia del siglo XXI)
<mama21mama> lo que no se si a la inversa.
<mama21mama> i586 serian?
<Andurino> NO , es MIPS, Ixxx es intel
<Andurino> MIPS => micro procesador
<mama21mama> comprendo
<Andurino> La cuestion es que tengo un dispositibo con ese hardware, corre con linux
<Andurino> Me gustaria instalarle un LAMP, ya que viene con un servidor por CGI , un exe por decirlo de un modo breve
<Andurino> La cuestion es que tiene un linux no standart, por lo que no hay distribucion ni comunidad
<Andurino> El fabricante se hace el loco, ¿como iba a ser de otro modo?
<Andurino> Entonces estas tu- tu aparato e internet
<Andurino> Pues a preguntar
<Andurino> La pregunta se podria hacer de otro modo e igual se me entiende mejor.
<Andurino> como compilar en mi linux (en mi pc) para el linux (en mi ps3)
<Andurino> se entiende mejor?
<Andurino> pero en vez de ser ps3 es un MIPS
<mama21mama> claro
<Andurino> ¿como compilar en mi linux (en mi pc) para otro linux con otra arquitectura (ps3, mips, etc..)?
<mama21mama> creo que google por ahora podra ayudarte.
<Andurino> mas bien pco
<mama21mama> vi muchos articulos con solo poner: compiling +mips +linux
<Andurino> veo como compilar , si
<Andurino> pero en el mismo dispositivo
<Andurino> eso es sencillo
<Andurino> seguir las instrucciones... (leer un poco)
<mama21mama> pone ahora: compiling +mips +linux +64
<Andurino> encuentro distribuciones adaptadas para MIPS, poco mas
<Andurino> uhmm parece que encontre algo
<Tiffon> nas
<Brahem> Leanhack donde andais
<Brahem> Curiox
<fosco_> buenas
<jorge> hhh
<newuser82> daniii
<newuser82> estas?
<feer> mm
<feer> danii
<feer> estas?
<fosco_> quien es dani?
<feer> un conegut
<feer> q em va di q estarie per aqui
<feer> i el vingut a busca
<feer> jaja
<Brahem> feer
<feer> dime
<Brahem> eres catalan?
<feer> si
<Brahem> q parte
<feer> lleida
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<feer> sorry
<feer> ai
<feer> hi ha algun expert am tema visual basic?
<feer> algun experto en visual basic?
<feer> someone expert in visual basic?
<Brahem> para q feer?
<fosco_> quizá en algun canal de programación, este es de soporte de ubuntu exclusivamente
<Brahem> ya
<Brahem> pero para q visual es de win2
<feer> soy n00b
<feer> en esto jaja
<Brahem> x)
<Brahem> feer parlam per privat
<bambanx> buenas
<pacotronmalaga> Buenas
<bambanx> que tal
<pacotronmalaga> bien, ¿y tú?, como sigamos así nos mandan al off-topic :)
<bambanx> lol
<bambanx> bien
<bambanx> usas el jdownloadeR
<bambanx> ?
<pacotronmalaga> no, lo siento
<fosco_> bambanx, plantea tu duda, quizá sepamos resolverla usemos o no jdownloader
<bambanx> instale el jdownloader
<rooted> buenas que tal la nueva version de ubuntu
<bambanx> pero no se donde quedo el icono o como ejecutarlo
<omikron4> igual lo instalaste desde la home de downloader y no siguiendo el tema sudo apt bambanx
<bambanx> con un script
<omikron4> si lo has instalado bien esta en aplicaciones internet jdownloader bambanx
<bambanx> no esta ahi
<omikron4> pues entonces no has seguido el tema de la instalacion.. de todas formas prueba con java -jar jdownloder, bambanx
<bambanx> hay un script en la pagina
<bambanx> ese use
<bambanx> lo instalo por que lo vi
<bambanx> apage el pc
<bambanx> hoy lo busco y no lo encuentro
<bambanx> bueno seguire buscando
<omikron4> busca en tu carpeta personal.. mostrar archivos ocultos y ve a la carpeta de .jdownloader
<bambanx> hice eso , es posible que se haya instalado en otrolado?
<omikron4> bambax ..
<omikron4> en el sources.list o sea sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list y añade estas dos lineas..
<omikron4> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu maverick main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu maverick main
<bambanx> ok
<bambanx> gracia
<bambanx> s
<omikron4> y luego sudo apt-get install jdownloader, bambanx
<bambanx> ok
<omikron4> y pon la clave gpg..
<omikron4> o sea en origenes del software cuando pongas las dos lineas.. importar clave y te la bajas de aki...
<bambanx> ya
<omikron4> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xD6B6DB186A68F637
<omikron4> la pones en un archivo de texto.. y en importar le pones ese texto que has bajado
<bambanx> listo arreglado
<bambanx> gracias por tu ayuda omikron4
<bambanx> omikron4 estas?
<pochomon> buen dia
<pochomon> :D
<pacotronmalaga> buenas
<pochomon> alguno de usteds atenido problemas con la red inalambrica despues de las ultimas actualizaciones?
<pacotronmalaga> yo tuve problemas hace un año cuando dejó de funcionar el wifi del medion akoya y ahora estoy con un wifi usb
<pacotronmalaga> no he vuelto a buscar soluciones
<pochomon> bueno pero ese problema se presenta luego de una actualizacion
<pacotronmalaga> si
<pochomon> ahora para conectarme inalambricamente tengo que esta conectado primero con el cable si no funciona la red inalambrica
<pochomon> hola
<pochomon> alguno de usteds atenido problemas con la red inalambrica despues de las ultimas actualizaciones?
<TrueNhero> alguien usa cometsound?
<ElPasmo> Buenas gente, no soy capaz de conectarme en red en uno de mis ordenadores, es como si hubiera dejado de funcionar la entrada ethernet integrada en placa. ¿Se os ocurre una manera de comprobarlo desde ubuntu?
<m4v> ElPasmo: para poder realmente si es la placa tendrías que probar si funciona con otra.
<tkw-one> se me ocurre que pruebe con otro cable.
<m4v> tambien
<ElPasmo> el cable es correcto (lo he probado en otro ordenador), ¿A qué te refieres con "otra" m4v?
<m4v> otra placa de red
<ElPasmo> Tengo otro ordenador conectado por cable de red. Así que la red es correcta.
<ElPasmo> dmesg y lspci me listan el dispositivo realtek
<ElPasmo> ifconfig me muestra una conexión eth2 (que no puedo apagar o encender)
<ElPasmo> La verdad es que no sé si es un fallo hw, pero creo que sí, porque windowsxp (en el mismo ordenador) tampoco detecta conexión de red
<tkw-one> hay una forma simple, mire en su placa sy alumbra los indicadores de conexion... (son unos led de colores que estan en plug de la tarjta ethernet.)... si parpadean es porque la tarjeta funciona, pero si ni siquiera encienden es porque su tarjeta o configuracion estan podridas.
<m4v> comprueba que esa pc tiene bien el ip y la mascara. si tienen distinta mascara con respeto a las otra pc, va a pensar que está en otro segmento.
<ElPasmo> Comprobado m4v. Si tkw-one, no se enciende ningún indicador de conexión.
<m4v> bueno, si no encienden las luces es la placa o el cable, y el cable dijiste que estaba bien.
<ElPasmo> Osea que seguro que es un fallo hw... pos vaya... muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda :)
<ElPasmo> Toca ponerse en contacto con el servicio técnico...
<m4v> comprate una ethernet pci que no son caras y prueba
<tkw-one> entonces la solucion es 25 u$ y comprese una usb-wifi
<ElPasmo> Ya, ese era el siguiente paso, pero la placa está en garantía... no sé... a ver qué me dicen de tiempo de reparación.
<ElPasmo> En fin, muchísimas gracias... voy a cerrar y ver que me dicen.
<ElPasmo> Hasta luego!
<m4v> ElPasmo: no voy a decir que es *seguro* pero bastante probable.
<ElPasmo> Ok... queda claro :)
<tkw-one> imagino que la tarjeta de red es integrada y no desmontable.. en ese caso pida GARANTIA.
<ElPasmo> sí, es integrada
<ElPasmo> bueno, cierro gente, hasta luego :)
<alhen> 3g fluxbox ubuntu seee
<alhen> funciona :)
<Guest80204> hello
<fringe1> hola
<aguitel> [GuS], felices fiestas !!!!
<[GuS]> aguitel: gracias che!! igualmente!
<seyacat_> hola ubuntues
<seyacat_> tengo un problema, un comando  de rsyn, que funciona perfecto, cuando lo pongo en el crontab no funciona
<seyacat_> en el syslog veo que se ejecuta, pero parece que muere
<seyacat_> o no se que pasa
<seyacat_> encima lo ejecuto como root
<Tarrasquero> felices fiestas :)
<erUSUL> seyacat_: guarda la salida completa del rsync en un log ( o mira el mail de root si tienes mta )
<seyacat_> encontre en un post que hay bug cuando se usa la opcion --archive
<seyacat_> si en verdad parece que funciono
<seyacat_> mmm no funciono de gana me emocione
<seyacat_> en la salida del rsync sincroniza 2 o tres archivos pero faltan muchos, como que fuera asunto de permisos
<seyacat_> esta raro el rsync dentro del crontab solo sincroniza 2 o tres archivos viejos
<ORca_> Hay alguien por alli que me pueda ayudar?
<ORca_> alo alo alo
<fosco_> !ask | ORca_
<kubot> ORca_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ORca_> Tengo una toshiba Satelite Pro L450-sp2918r y acabo de instalar ubuntu pero no tengo el controlador para la camara web.
<fosco_> ORca_, abre un terminal y escribe esto:
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install cheese ; cheese
<TrueNhero> !flickr
<kubot> El facto !flickr no existe.
<fosco_> si puedes verte es que todo está bien
<tkw-one> pues claro que no puede verse.. sino tiene el controlador es como sino tubiera la camara fisicamente.
<ORca_> Entonces tengo que descargar el controlador para la toshiba pero no se donde bajarlo ni como instalarlo
<fosco_> ORca_, has hecho lo q te dije?
<hashashin> nas
<ORca_> si ya esta descargando pero lo que esta sucediendo es que esta buscando el controlador automaticamente? oH!!! alli estamos Listo ya funciona mi camara muchas gracias Fosco.
<ORca_> igual puedo instalar Skype que me reconocería tambien la camara verdad?
<ORca_> Ok al cerrar la terminal tambien se cerro mi camara, donde la encuentro para abrirla nuevamente.
<fosco_> escribe cheese
<fosco_> tambien lo tienes por los menús, no recuerdo donde
<seyacat_> en aplicaciones>>sonido y video
<ORca_> Nitido alli estamos gracias, todo listo.
<seyacat_> solucione el problema del rsync en el crontab, redireccionando la salida al archivo se soluciono magicamente   >> /tmp/rsync.log 2>&1
<katuki> usais xchat-gnome? alguna ayuda por akí, plis
<seyacat_> preguta katuki
<erUSUL> katuki: yo uso irssi; y prefiero x-chat a secas que no xchat-gnome
<katuki> ah, no sé, yo solo tengo este erusul
<katuki> cómo puedo añadir servers?
<katuki> para tenerlo memorizado
<katuki> ahora conecto en ¿freenode?
<katuki> kiero poder conectar a otras redes
<fosco_> katuki, usa mejor xchat
<katuki> xdd
<erUSUL> katuki: busca la lista de servidores y añadelos ahi
<katuki> ains
<katuki> lo he intentao
<katuki> xchat es más fácil? :/
<fosco_> es mas completo
<katuki> yo kiero uno más usable
<katuki> pero probaré
<fosco_> lo de usable es muy relativo
<seyacat_> ya empiezan a filosofar, katuki ni se te ocurra decir que algo es malo o bueno, solo me gusta mas o menos, sino armas la grande aca
<katuki> jajaja
<katuki> vale xd
<kat> es muy parecido
<Guest51389> no puedo añadir un servidor :/
<katuki> fosco_ cómo puedo añadir un server?
<fosco_> estas en xchat o xchat-gnome?
<katuki> xchat
<fosco_> vas al menu xchat - nuevo - pestaña de servidor
<fosco_> y te abre una nueva ventana, alli escribe /srver irc.irc-hispano.org
<fosco_> y ya estás en otro servidor
<katuki> "orden desconocida pruebe /help"
<katuki> vale, con /server sí va xd
<katuki> illo, fosco_ eso no era lo que yo kería
<katuki> kiero tener ese server en la lista
<katuki> "lista d redes"
<cousteau> /newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<fosco_> entonces vas a menu xchat - lista de servidores - añadir blablabla...
<katuki> ahí está el problema
<katuki> me voy a lista de redes, añadir
<katuki> luego editar, añadir servidor
<katuki> pero no tengo forma de guardarlo
<fosco_> le das a intro cada vez q escribas algo
<fosco_> finalmente conectar
<fosco_> y listo
<katuki> gracias fosco_!
<fosco_> de nada
<george2002> .
<aguitel> .
<aguitel> .
<katuki> otra cosaa
<katuki> dónde está la lista de usuarios?
<katuki> en gnome salía un botón con la lista a mi izkierda
<fosco_> en xchat la lista de usuarios está a la derecha
<fosco_> si no la ves posiblemente esté replegada
<fosco_> uy, se fue
<cousteau> vale, el botón con la X debajo de la lista _no_ es para plegar la lista
<fosco_> ese es el de "cerrar pestaña"
<fosco_> :)
<fosco_> para recoger la lista simplemente arrastra la separacion vertical hacia la derecha
<fosco_> o con ctrl+f7 la pones/quitas
<TrueNhero> hay manera de que libnotify aparezca solo a un lado y no en los dos?
<fosco_> te aparece a los dos lados?
<fosco_> nunca vi algo así
<wicope> TrueNhero: Hola, te refieres a http://lamaquinadiferencial.wordpress.com/2009/11/01/posicion-incorrecta-de-las-notificaciones-en-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/ .. con notify-osd_0.9.24-0ubuntu2~gilir1_i386.deb y 10.04 se me solucionó el problema ...
<TrueNhero> desde ubuntu se puede usar el rotulador de cds lightscribe de hp?
<wicope> TrueNhero: eso parece aunque es privativo ---
<TrueNhero> wicope,  como?
<wicope> TrueNhero: http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribe-1.18.6.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb, http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribeApplications-1.10.19.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb, Exec=/opt/lightscribeApplications/SimpleLabeler/SimpleLabeler
<cousteau> un día tengo que averiguar qué es eso de lightscribe
<TrueNhero> wicope, tengo amd
<hashashin> pa poner la foto ramoncin en los cds cousteau
<TrueNhero> cousteau, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightScribe
<wicope> TrueNhero: da =, yo tb tengo amd
<TrueNhero> wicope, pero lo has usado?
 * cousteau tiene un dispositivo para rotular CDs, incluso los que no soportan LightScribe
<TrueNhero> porque me enviaste dos links? wicope
<wicope> TrueNhero: pues necesitas una grabadora libescribe .. en mi caso no la tengo ahora, hace mucho tiempo creo que hize uno .. en fin es privativo con lo que no me atrae .. http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/
<TrueNhero> como lo instalo que me dice eso de arkitectura incorrecta, como le aplico el force?? wicope
<wicope> TrueNhero: pues soporte privativo para un paquete privativo .. no lo se .. yo tengo i386 y recuerdo que no tuve problemas .. que arquitectura tienes ?
<TrueNhero> amd64
<wicope> TrueNhero: bahh .. away
<cousteau> creo que es   dpkg -i --force
<fzeta> buenas tardes por la tarde;)
<juanito_> aun no es tarde :D
<fosco_> eso depende donde vivas
<fzeta> ahí fosco_
<juanito_> fosco_,  no se tengo las persianas cerradas no se si es de dia o de noche :D
<linux-k> hola amigos por fa alguen sabe donde pueso en cuntrar cd o cursos sobre Ethical HACKER  por que lo quiero para preparar el corso
<fosco_> !ot | linux-k
<kubot> linux-k: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<linux-k> vale gracias
<juanito_> linux-k, de que trata eso que dices ?
<linux-k> essobre la seguredad informatica
<linux-k> Seguridad Informatica
<juanito_> linux-k, y a quien le vas a dar seguridad informatica
<linux-k> es que yo preparo para entrar mi en examines y quiero saber muchoo y preparar
<fosco_> si quereis hablar de este tema hacedlo en el offtopic por favor
<linux-k> ssiiii perdona es que juanito ni pregunto
<puppetmaster> Tengo problemas utilizando nfs, aparentemente no estoy asignando correctamente los permisos. Alguien me podría dar una mano? Desde ya, gracias.
<fosco_> !nfs
<kubot> Nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<juanito_> una pregunta tengo una notebook pero me la compre en usa y el teclado no tiene la letra Ñ
<puppetmaster> kubot, sí, lo sé, ya leí los manuales. Las páginas del man también. Y lo relacionado al mount también.
<juanito_> en la configuración de teclado uso la de español, para que la " ; " me salga la letra Ñ
<puppetmaster> kubot, puedo compartir la unidad, puedo accederla y escribir en ella pero cuando ejecuto un programa que esta en la unidad compartida no funciona bien y la gente de este programa me dice que es un problema de permisos.
<juanito_> pero no se donde estan algunas teclas por ejemplo presiono la   " , "  y me sale el " ?  "
<fosco_> la "," justo a la derecha de la M
<cousteau> fosco_, se refiere al acento
<cousteau> creo
<fosco_> el "?" tecla shift + la de la derecha del cero
<cousteau> no, espera... bue, ni idea
<juanito_> la ñ como se saca ?
<juanito_> quiero usar teclado USA
<cousteau> juanito_, pues ve a Sistema > Preferencias > Teclado
<fosco_> juanito_, pulsando la tecla q hay a la derecha de L te aparecerá "Ñ"
<fosco_> si usas distribución de teclado USA no tendrás Ñ
<juanito_> si ya se
<juanito_> pero mi teclado no tiene Ñ
<juanito_> y esta configurado en preterminado para  usar teclado USA, pero le eh cambiado a español para poder usar la Ñ
<juanito_> en windows pongo alt  164 para sacar la Ñ en ubuntu no se como
<cousteau> puedes poner distribución EE UU - EE UU Internacional (con teclas AltGr muertas)
<puppetmaster> Alguien que tenga experiencia con nfs y pueda darme una mano. Gracias.
<juanito_> haber
<cousteau> y con AltGr-N sacas la Ñ
<juanito_> ~
<cousteau> de todas formas, en Ubuntu normalmente puedes usar Ctrl-Shift-uF1 para la ñ
<juanito_> ctrl shift f1
<cousteau> no
<cousteau> Ctrl-Shift-(U, F, 1)
<fosco_> una combinacion un tanto engorrosa
<cousteau> por eso digo de usar teclado EEUU internacional y usar AltGr-N
<juanito_> que me hicieron hacer ah ? se me puso negra la pantalla
<cousteau> juanito_, apuesto a que no lo entendiste y pulsaste ctrl-alt-F1
<juanito_> cousteau, me dijiste que presionara eso
<cousteau> en ningún momento mencioné la tecla Alt
<juanito_> sorry
<cousteau> a ver, pulsa (y mantén pulsadas) las teclas Ctrl y Shift, y mientras están pulsadas, pulsa la U, luego la F y luego el número 1
<fosco_> ñ
<fosco_> pues sí
<fosco_> :)
<juanito_> ya esta en modo usa
<juanito_> ñ
<juanito_> :O
<juanito_> hay otra forma mas corta_
<juanito_> ?
<cousteau> he dicho que si pones la variante EEUU internacional, con AltGr-N sale la eñe
<juanito_> ok
<juanito_> ;;;
<chacal8127> oigan y ya que están por ahí, cómo se saca la "arroba"
<chacal8127> ?
<ElPasmo> chacal8127, prueba alt gr + 2 si tienes la distribución de españa
<juanito_> puse eeuu internacional con teclas muertas
<chacal8127> ya, listo ElPasmo gracias!
<ElPasmo> y si no copiala de aquí :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ElPasmo> de nada :)
<juanito_> ñ
<juanito_> ya salio gracias
<juanito_> Ñ
<cousteau> arroba en usa es shift+2 en vez de altgr+2
<juanito_> @
<ElPasmo> A ver, tengo problemas para arrancar un usblive de maverick en mi máquina de 64 bits, se queda cuajado y si cambio de sesión me sale el siguiente mensaje: GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<fosco_> eso aparece siempre
<fosco_> solo que normalmente no lo ves
<fosco_> :)
<ElPasmo> ains, pues fosco, la cuestión es que el usb se me queda cuajado en la pantalla de carga de ubuntu
<ElPasmo> y no hace nada de nada
<ElPasmo> Se te ocurre alguna forma de arrancarlo?
<LinoSP> ElPasmo: intenta con esto http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<ElPasmo> gracias linosp
<LinoSP> ElPasmo: ojalá funcione
<LinoSP> :P
<juanito_> >D
<juanito_> :D
<juanito_> conocen un programa similar al adobe premiere para ubuntu ? :D
<juanito_> o lo puedo arrancar desde el virtual box ?
<FringeX> juanito_>>>  cinelerra creo que es la alternativa que buscas
<juanito_> gracias
<cousteau> juanito_, o a lo mejor te interesa OpenShot
<cousteau> o incluso Avidemux
<juanito_> avidemux no es para convertir archivos de video
<juanito_> estoy viendo los tutoriales
<cousteau> es un editor de vídeo en general... creo que vale para todo
<cousteau> también conozco: PiTiVi, Kino... y creo que ya
<cousteau> creo que con Blender también se puede
<juanito_> si esos son como  el movie maker
<juanito_> buscaba algo como el adobre premiere o el after effects
<juanito_> el cinelerra esta bueno
<cousteau> es que depende de lo que necesites... el otro día alguien preguntaba por una alternativa al AE porque lo quería para poner subtítulos en vídeos
<woLFin> hola keridos ubunteros :P
<cousteau> el cinelerra lo probé en su día, me pareció bastante profesional, pero algo complicado
<juanito_> ah ya veo
<juanito_> no pues yo quiero cortar imagenes o agregar figuras , efectos , etc.
<cousteau> a lo mejor con el openshot te valw
<cousteau> *vale
<cousteau> como son todos gratis, pruébalos, y el que más te guste
<woLFin> adobe :P
<juanito_> si gracias probare los 2
<woLFin> crossover + adobe xD
<cousteau> woLFin, una gran idea para alguien que sólo quiere poner efectos en un vídeo, nu programa comercial que no tiene versión nativa en linux
<juanito_> :O
<woLFin> yeah
<woLFin> es que sabes algo, por muchos años he sido diseñador, y en verdad, nunca encontre un soft nativo en linux como adobe ilustrator
<cousteau> eso es para vídeos?
<woLFin> no
<woLFin> diseño de imagenes
<cousteau> y qué me dices de Audacity?
<woLFin> es bueno.............simplemente que no tiene las mismas herramientas
<cousteau> (quiero decir, ya puestos a mencionar soft no relacioado con edición de vídeo...)
<juanito_> y el gimp _
<juanito_> ?
<woLFin> el paquete que te digo tiene un soft muy bueno para edicion de video
<woLFin> gimp es muy bueno para edicion de imagenes
<woLFin> no para crear desde cero
<juanito_> ya veo
<cousteau> sería el adobe after effects... hablábamos de cinelerra como alternativa
<juanito_> diganme y algo similar al adobe flash ?
<cousteau> pero yo creo que para cosas simples de vídeo, con open shot basta
<woLFin> :P nada es similar a flash
<cousteau> woLFin, no voy a decir a qué es similar flash
<juanito_> jaja
<cousteau> hay un programa que te crea animaciones llamado synfig studio, no soporta flash pero el resultado es bastante bueno
<juanito_> cousteau, dilo man :D
<woLFin> pues dicen que f4l es muy bueno
<woLFin> pero no lo he probado
<cousteau> woLFin, f4l está muerto
<woLFin> porque lo decis
<cousteau> woLFin, no está en desarrollo
<woLFin> y el codigo puede bajarse?
<woLFin> la ultima que existio?
<cousteau> el único que parece en desarrollo es el KToon... y había uno llamado Pencil pero parece que ha parado también
<cousteau> woLFin, sí, la 0.2, pero yo sólo conseguí compilar la 0.1
<woLFin> vea pues
<cousteau> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<puppetmaster> kubot, puedo compartir la unidad, puedo accederla y escribir en ella pero cuando ejecuto un programa que esta en la unidad compartida no funciona bien y la gente de este programa me dice que es un problema de permisos.
<woLFin> no les parece que el santo grial de gnu/linux siempre ha sido el diseño, en todo el sentido de la palabra
<puppetmaster> Alguien que tenga experiencia con nfs y pueda darme una mano. Gracias.
<woLFin> nada
<juanito_> puppetmaster, estas aqui desde las 3 am. men  :D
<woLFin> urbanterror mola mejor
<puppetmaster> juanito_, còmo estas? .. estuve hasta las 6.30.. y me levanté a las 10am para ver si puedo resolverlo.. nada por ahora :S
<cousteau> ...y está el compilador mtasc para compilar actionscript
<puppetmaster> juanito_, hable con otra empresa que lo usa de la forma que quiero yo.. me pasaron un tuto de cómo lo tienen ellos, pero por ahora nada.
<woLFin> cousteau cual ubuntu usas?
<cousteau> woLFin, 10.10
<woLFin> actualizaste o instalaste desde cero?
<cousteau> la última vez instalé desde cero, con el minimal cd
<woLFin> hace cuanto en el gnu?
<Yunier> hola
<Yunier> alguien me podria ayudar
<Yunier> tengo problemas a la hora de montar
<juanito_> puppetmaster, haber le voy a preguntar a un amigo programador hablame en privado
<Yunier> un recurso nfs en ubuntu 10.04
<woLFin> otro con nfs
<woLFin> hablate con puppetmaster
<puppetmaster> Yunier, decime a ver si yo te puedo dar una mano
<puppetmaster> woLFin, gracias por señalarnos :P
<woLFin> JEJEJE
<Yunier> puppetmaster, monto de la siguiente manera
<Yunier> puppetmaster, gracias por atenderme
<puppetmaster> Yunier, no es molestias. Veremos si puedo ayudarte
<Yunier> puppetmaster, mount -v -t nfs 192.168.0.243:/share /mnt/nfs
<Yunier> puppetmaster, me devuelve el siguiente error
<woLFin> uy thanks for the IP xD
<cousteau> woLFin, rápido! haz un ataque DDoS a esa IP!
<cousteau> luego puedes seguir con 127.0.0.1 :)
<woLFin> nac para que dosear a un compañero de batallas de gnu..........doseemos a paypal
<puppetmaster> y así fue como no entendio porque no pudo jugar más en red al duke nukem
<puppetmaster> :P
<cousteau> woLFin, 192.168...
<woLFin> http://pastehtml.com/view/1c9pj9b.html <== cousteau
<cousteau> woLFin, que digo que si estás en la misma red local que Yunier a lo mejor
<puppetmaster> Yunier, qué error te tira?
<woLFin> cousteau esa dire que te di sirve para que dosees con tu permiso a alguna pagina.........jodamos a visa un rato
<cousteau> woLFin, 192.168.x.x es la red local
<puppetmaster> Yunier, si ejecutas el comando tal cual lo copiaste, tenés privilegios apra ejecutarlo? Sino agregale el sudo antes.
<woLFin> changin mah lazer
<Yunier> puppetmaster, tengo privilegios para ejecutarlo
<Yunier> puppetmaster,  no obstante ya lo probe con sudo y nada
<puppetmaster> ahí ví tu mensaje
<Yunier> puppetmaster,  cuando instalo el paquete nfs-common en ubuntu me da el siguiente error
<woLFin> yo se que es la local cousteau pero ya nos dio su publica: 200.55.135.84
<puppetmaster> woLFin, bueno ahora podés entrar y solucionarle el problema xD
<woLFin> si me da ssh quizas
<puppetmaster> te doy ssh yo.. solucioname el mío
<puppetmaster> :p
<puppetmaster> jejeje
<woLFin> :O jejejeje
<woLFin> cuanto tiempo llevan con ubuntu?
<puppetmaster> real? 0.
<puppetmaster> siempre voy y vengo poco tiempo
<puppetmaster> esperemos que esta vez sea definitivo.
<woLFin> weno
<woLFin> espero que ese "definitivo" no sea mas de 6 meses
<puppetmaster> por?.. no querés que siga usando ubuntu ?
<woLFin> cuando a lo hayas explorado todo en ubuntu.............te esperan otras distros
<puppetmaster> mientras sean .deb supongo ;)
<woLFin> nac
<Yunier> puppetmaster,  te pase los parametros en pv gracias
<woLFin> luego t daras cuenta que hay manejadores de paquetes que en verdad son una belleza............
<puppetmaster> si no te "gusta" ubuntu... qué haces en su canal?
<puppetmaster> pero tiempo al tiemp
<puppetmaster> o
<puppetmaster> ya veré y te comentaré más adelante
<woLFin> porque con ubuntu empece hace años, y pues la verdad me entretengo aca xDD
<woLFin> salen con cada cosa!!!
<puppetmaster> y sí para genios como vos debe ser divertido
<woLFin> nac, cual genios
<puppetmaster> Yunier tiene problemas para instalar por medio de apt-get nfs-common dice que es un bug ya conocido.
<puppetmaster> conoces alguna solución para ese inconveniente?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<hoooyeah> ola alquien tiene un dell xps ?
<louismalle_> yo no
<Yunier> alguien me podria ayudar a resolver el problema del nfs-common en ubuntu 10.04 y 10.10
<julian> todos/as estan de navidades. nadie ta...
<louismalle_> así parece
<juanito_> :D
<louismalle_> julian, de casualidad te apellidas assange?
<juanito_> saben como ponerle alguna figura al fondo que esta en el cubo
<julian> no.
<julian> yo?
<julian> no
<juanito_> jajaja que buena
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<louismalle_> juanito_: http://ubuntu.foroactivo.com.es/t64-tutorial-de-como-poner-skydomes-en-compiz
<juanito_> garcias
<louismalle_> los tres Garcías?
<juanito_> gracias chistoso
<louismalle_> xD
<juanito_> como me descargo esta imagen para mi skydomes http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuperez/3751711457/#/photos/manuperez/3751711457/lightbox/
<juanito_> le tomo foto y la corto ?
<juanito_> alo
<aguitel>  Yunier ,que problema
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, pera
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, ya
<Tarrasquero> Prueba con esto →
<Tarrasquero> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2537/3751711457_0bc53cb577_b.jpg
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, gracias como hiciste o.O
<Tarrasquero> jejeje O.o
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, quieres que te lo diga?
<Tarrasquero> :P
<juanito_> si quiero aprender :D
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Tarrasquero> abres la imagen lo mas grande posible en flickr
<Tarrasquero> y en fire
<Tarrasquero> click derch y ver codigo fuente de la pagina
<juanito_> ah ya
<Tarrasquero> y de los muchos enlaces que saldrán busca uno acavado en .jpg
<juanito_> encontre gracias eh :D
<Tarrasquero> :)
<juanito_> te amo
<wicope> lol
<Tarrasquero> nada de mariconadas :S
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, de maestro a alumno xD
<juanito_> que diga de alumno a maestro
<Tarrasquero> asi es la vida
<juanito_> como seria la vida sin windows ?
<hoooyeah> mejor porque todo el mundo usaria linux o mac XD
<hoooyeah> alguien tienes un dell xps de los nuevos?? que tengo una dudilla tonta
<juanito_> hoooyeah, llama a la fabrica de USA y consultales tu duda
<juanito_> o mandales un mail
<kresp0> hola, no consigo hacer que el dhcp3-server arranque al encender
<kresp0> si una vez encendido hago "sudo service dhcp3-server start" funciona perfecto
<hoooyeah> jajaja  si es solo que la web cam se me como con un poco de niebla y nose si es normal
<hoooyeah> y ya depaso queria saber que tal funcionaba ubuntu
<hoooyeah> imagino que con la grafica tendre algun problemilla pero lo demas supongo que ira bien
<juanito_> mi microfono interno fallaba un poco en windows, y en ubuntu anda a mil
<juanito_> supongo que pasara lo mismo con tu cam
<kresp0> alguien sabe cómo hacer para que el servidor de dhcp arranque sólo al encender?
<omikron4> kresp0: distro que tienes
<kresp0> ubuntu 10.10
<kresp0> ubuntu server
<omikron4> ubuntu??
<omikron4> o kubuntu?
<kresp0> ubuntu server
<kresp0> sin entorno gráfico
<omikron4> ahi me pillas, ni idea
<erUSUL> kresp0: tienes /etc/init.d/dhcp* ?
<omikron4> no se como funciona  el server en el tema inicio
<kresp0> /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server, si
<kresp0> y si hago "/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start" funciona OK
<kresp0> pero no se arranca al inicio, no sé porque
<Luis_> nick iamarock
<Luis_> fuck
<Luis_> como era esto? por favor?
<omikron4> igual que has hecho pero con la barra /
<Luis_> gracias
<Luis_> nick / iamarock
<omikron4> jajajaj
<omikron4> antes de nick
<Luis_> joder, perdon
<iamarock> jaja, ya
<iamarock> lo juro, soy informatico
<iamarock> jajaja
<iamarock> un dia malo lo tiene cualquiera
<iamarock> hacia años que no me metia en uncliente irc
<iamarock> creia que ya no existia eso
<omikron4> ya, ya...conozco a muchos informaticos y programadores c que les tengo que ayudar en cosas vanales
<iamarock> ya, yo tambien
<iamarock> en mi curro hay programadores que no saben hacer jailbrak a un iphone, por ejemplo
<juanito_> eso lo hace hasta mi primo de 5 años :S
<omikron4> ya, pero no hablo de eso... sino que no saben llegar a una carpeta con cd carpeta
<juanito_> eso lo hace hasta mi abuelita :S
<iamarock> no jodas
<omikron4> como te digo
<omikron4> por eso me quedo en la parra
<iamarock> yo es que soy de soporte de una aplicacion en SQL en un entorno unix
<iamarock> me paso el dia haciendo cds
<iamarock> y no los de tostas
<iamarock> tostar
<omikron4> me dicen que son programadores y luego me ponen cuando le doy las instrucciones cd y la carpeta todo junto y me pasan el paste conj error comand not found
<iamarock> no no, los mios si son programadores macho
<iamarock> te montan unos pedazos de scripts en un momento que lo flipas
<iamarock> pero son unos cutres, esta todo montado sobre una Red Hat del año del patin
<iamarock> y estan todos como locos por que les instalen el windows 7
<iamarock> bueno, me llamo Luis
<iamarock> hola?
<louismalle_> qué es flipar»?
<iamarock> como?
<iamarock> que que significa?
<TrueNhero> cuando me poso sobre los archivos en windows aparece una descripcion emergente, puedo sacarla en nautilus o en thunar?
<louismalle_> yarol: no invites a canales a personas que no has hablado previamente
<andreslara501> ¿alguno de ustedes conoce una web de applets para gnome?
<iamarock> por quien lo dices?
<kresp0> para los logs: finalmente hice funcionar el dhcp3-server al arranque: añadiendo "sleep 30s" debajo de "start)" en el fichero /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<TrueNhero> andreslara501, gnome-look.org
<louismalle_> kresp0: para qué requieres ese sleep 30 antes de arrancar dhcp3-server?
<kresp0> es por un problema de timing
<kresp0> porque el dhcp escucha en br0 que es un bridge que no se crea hasta despues
<louismalle_> entiendo, me ha pasado
<andreslara501> thanks TrueNhero
<louismalle_> no recuerdo cómo lo resolví, pero núnca necesité poner ningún timer
<kresp0> pues si te acuerdas comentalo ;)
<louismalle_> cuando vuelva a ubuntu, que creo será pronto, me tocará experimentar nuevamente con eso
<recorcholisss> Hello people
<recorcholisss> ¿Cómo puedo loguearme como otro usuario en el terminal?
<louismalle_> !en| recorcholis
<kubot> recorcholis: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<louismalle_> recorcholisss: $su nombredeusuario
<recorcholisss> Funciona a la perfection (Y) ty
<louismalle_> yw
 * cousteau se pregunta qué significa (Y), porque parece una guarrada
<louismalle_> cousteau: en MSN es un pulgar levantado
<cousteau> sí, en IRC es una mujer desnuda
<recorcholisss> significa: http://www.sabemaseldiablo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/nikki-gray-en-bikini.jpg
<louismalle_> pues que mande una, si es así
<recorcholisss> :)
<m4v> !ot | por favor
<kubot> por favor: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<nasser> hola
<nasser> alguien sabe como tranferir musica a un iPod shuffle 3g?
<cousteau> !ipod
<kubot> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cousteau> creo que con el gtkpod se puede
<TrueNhero> alguien usa pegar con el click medio?
 * cousteau lo usa
 * mama21mama 0/
<Gibarian> Una pregunta acerca del boot manager, BUM
<juanito_> conocen el link para descargar el cinelerra
<louismalle_> juanito_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cinelerra
<juanito_> wtf
<juanito_> como hiciste eso :D
<juanito_> ya lo descarge ahora como lo instalo :S
<juanito_> louismalle_, me descarge este archivo cinelerra-4-ubuntu-i686
<louismalle_> juanito_: es más fácil que configures el repo, una vez configurado el repo nada más usas el apt-get para instalarlo
<juanito_> louismalle_, como hago eso
<vitual> hola
<juanito_> vitual, hola como estás
<vitual> bien gracias me imagino que todos manejan ubuntu verdad???
<vitual> alguien que tenga un dominio del back track
<juanito_> vitual, estas en lo cierto
<vitual> back track r2 esta basado en ubuntu
<g3o> juanito_, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<louismalle_> juanito_: pon esto en la terminal: wget -q http://akirad.cinelerra.org/pool/addakirad.deb && sudo dpkg -i addakirad.deb && rm addakirad.deb && sudo apt-get update
<louismalle_> juanito_: cuando esté eso pones sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<Lancro> estara basado pero no se parece nada xD
<hoooyeah> alguient tiene un dell xps? xD
<juanito_> listo gracias
<vitual> si pero es bueno en seguridad informatica, tienes buenas herramientas, ubuntu con su nueva version la 10 es bueno en apariencia
<nasser> existe algun soft que obtenga los datos de una cancion?
<vitual> solo queria saber si alguien tiene un manual en español
<Lancro> has preguntado en #backtrack-es ?
<vitual> no pero lo hare gracias una sola duda mas alguien sabe de alguna pagina que brinde informacion de servidores irc en español
<nasser> existe algun soft que obtenga datos de cancion?
<Lancro> http://www.telefonica.net/web2/chevalierr/chevalierirc/servers.htm
<juanito_> vitual,  http://tinyurl.com/2f3dve9
<vitual> ok gracias
<TrueNhero> como quemo datos sin hacer cache?
<Tarrasquero> truenhero, que te ocurre?
<juanito_> que complementos me recomiendan para descargarme el thunderbird
<TrueNhero> no tengo espacio en ningun disco como para hacer una cache para el dvd Tarrasquero
<davirrirri> Hola. Tengo un problema con el microfono en mi portátil. Escuccho el retorno de lo que digo. ¿cómo debe ser la conf de los canales para que no se escuche el retorno y los demás puedan escuchar lo que digo?
<davirrirri> Hola. Tengo un problema con el microfono en mi portátil. Escuccho el retorno de lo que digo. ¿cómo debe ser la conf de los canales para que no se escuche el retorno y los demás puedan escuchar lo que digo?
<Tarrasquero> truenhero, la cache sirve para preservar el buen resultado de la grabacion
<FringeX> TrueNhero>>>  haz una limpieza y quita archivos que no necesites para dejar mas espacio libre
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, simplemente instalalo :S
<TrueNhero> ni modo de  quemar  sin hacer cache?
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, es que hay una opcion que dice soporte de gnome para mozilla a que se refiere
<TrueNhero> en un disco +hfs no se puede escribir?
<davirrirri> hola, alguien que me de ayude por favor
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, yo lo instalaria y en el uso instalas lo que valla haciendo falta no mas
<TrueNhero> alguien ha desactivado el pegar con boton medio del mouse?
<juanito_> haber ok
<TrueNhero> desde ubuntu ṕuedo compilar tcz?
<FringeX> demasiadas preguntas.... sin respuesta
<juanito_> FringeX, todo a su tiempo
<FringeX> juanito_>>>  como vas con lo tuyo?
<juanito_> todo bien gracias a DIOS
<FringeX> juanito_>>>  dios te ha ayudado a instalar thunderbird?
<juanito_> mi thunderbird esta en inglés
<juanito_> FringeX, es una forma de decir
<juanito_> obviamente tarrasquero no es DIOS, y si fue lo fuera Tarrasquero no sabia que eras DIOS
<FringeX> juanito_>>>  instala el paquete del idioma español, lo pùedes hacer desde synaptic
<juanito_> listo grax
<TrueNhero> en un disco +hfs no se puede escribir?
<kalo__> buenas buenas
<kalo__> una duda como se que controlador de tarjeta de red tengo instalado
<kalo__> ????
<FringeX> kalo__>>>  prueba con poner en terminal lsusb
<kalo__> y se puede actualizar o cambiar???
<FringeX> kalo__>>>  te funciona la tarjeta de red?
<kalo__> segun tengo instalado el controlador ipw2200
<kalo__> si pero no puedo inyectar paquetes
<FringeX> kalo__>>> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/firmware.php
<FringeX> kalo__>>>  puede que hay haya alguno mas actualizado que el que tienes
<kalo__> mmmm pero no tengo acceso a internet grafico
<kalo__> como puedo actualizar desde terminal
 * fzeta les desea de corazón que pasen una Feliz Navidad, ala!  no os canséis :)
<kalo__> tons???? alguna idea???
<FringeX> kalo__>>>  eso ya es mas dificil, yo no se
<kalo__> alguien mas sabe como se pueda actualizar???
<FringeX> kalo__>>>  que programa estas usando para inyectar paquetes?
<juanito_> porque no puedo enviar correos desde el thunderbird pero si recibirlos :S
<TrueNhero> como envcuentro donde un programa pone sus archivos de configuracion cuando no es /~
<TatanX> hola a tod@s
<hhbuitrago> @juanito_ ya revisaste la configuración de los servidores ? especialmente la autorización para el envio?
<juanito_> hhbuitrago, si
<hhbuitrago> @juanito_  muchos servidores requieren que te autentiques antes de enviar correo, pero no suele ser el valor por defecto en los clientes
<hhbuitrago> @juanito_ el servidor de correo es de alguno de los proveedores grandes (gmail, yahoo, etc) ? estos suelen tener páginas con instrucciones detalladas
<juanito_> hhbuitrago, es de hotmail
<hhbuitrago> @juanito_ otra opción es que tu proveedor de internet este bloqueando el puerto 25 por que es usado por gusanos de internet para enviar correo
<juanito_> ya puse smtp.live.com
<hhbuitrago> hmm, si no recuerdo mal hotmail usa el smtp encriptado en un puerto alto, ya verificaste qye la configuración de smtp tenga ssl activado
<hhbuitrago> el puerto usado por live es el 587 pero tiene que tener activo el ssl en la conexión
<juanito_> si man
<juanito_> no es 995
<TrueNhero> alguien usa dkopp?
<TrueNhero> !dkopp
<kubot> El facto !dkopp no existe.
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, el nombre del servidor es pop3.live.com
<juanito_> si
<Tarrasquero> puerto 995
<juanito_> si
<juanito_> y el otro es 587 ?
<Tarrasquero> tienes marcado ssl
<juanito_> si
<juanito_> el de smpt.live.com es 587 _
<juanito_> ?
<hhbuitrago> el 995 es para pop3 que te permite recibir los correos, el 587 es para enviar los por smtp
<juanito_> ok
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-24
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, usaste antes el thunderbird?
<george2002> es 25
<kalo__> señores alguien sabe porque el wifi me aparece como eth1
<hhbuitrago> en ambos casos con encriptación por ssl , no utilices las opciones sin encriptación, hay mucho desocupado por hay para dar papaya mandando todos tus datos en claro incluyendo contraseña
<juanito_> no , solo usaba el evolution
<hhbuitrago> smtp 25 y pop 110 son puertos para el protocolo sin encriptación
<juanito_> hhbuitrago, a que te refieres
<Tarrasquero> pestaña herramientas importar
<juanito_> a quien envio mi contraseña ?
<hhbuitrago> los puertos para correo sin encriptacion son 25 y 110 pero no son recomendables porque cualquiera puede tener acceso a la información que pasa, incluyendo la contraseña.
<kalo__> porque me sale la coneccion wifi como eth1
<hhbuitrago> para usar encriptación ssl los puertos que se deben usar son 587 y 995
<hhbuitrago> @kalo__ te esta funcionando correctamente la conexión ?
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, ....
<george2002> es es para recivir
<aguitel> va con s che
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, en evolucion te funka la cuenta?
<kalo__> si hhbuitrago si trabajan bien pero no puedo inyectar paquetes
<juanito_> que raro ya cambie el puerto de salida a 587 y aun no se puede enviar
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, en evolution si me funciona
<Tarrasquero> importala
<Tarrasquero> importas la cuenta y su config
<Tarrasquero> o calca la config en evolucion
<FringeX> kalo__>>> eth0 es el cable, wlan es transmision por el aire, son distintos tipos de conexion
<juanito_> haber
<hhbuitrago> @juanito_ si te estaba funcionando en evolution con la misma conexión a internet la cuestion sería en la configuración de thunderbird ...
<juanito_> no quiere
<juanito_> se configuran de diferentes formas
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, pues importala
<hhbuitrago> supongo que quedo algo como esto http://www.forosdelweb.com/f30/cual-smtp-pop-hotmail-483133/, el último comentario tiene las configuraciones correctas,
<hhbuitrago> no encuentro donde esten pantallazos para que puedas comparar
<Tarrasquero> hhbuitrago, que quieres imprimir pantalla?
<hhbuitrago> de una configuración funcionando para que compare con lo que tiene
<juanito_> hhbuitrago, ese post ya murio o.O
<hhbuitrago> a ver que tiene diferente
<Tarrasquero> hhbuitrago, la tecla impr pant
<hhbuitrago> yo no tengo hotmail en este equipo, solo gmail y yahoo.
<Tarrasquero> a mi todo ok
<hhbuitrago> El hotmail lo configuramos en el equipo de un hermano y quedo funcionando superbien
<Tarrasquero> incluso chat facebook por irssi :)
<hhbuitrago> eso, que queden funcionando todos los servicios
<juanito_> sale que el mensaje esta enviando
<hhbuitrago> juanito_ que versión de thunderbird tienes instalada
<juanito_> pero luego se cae la coneccion
<hhbuitrago> que mensaje de error da?
<juanito_> fallo el envio del mensaje
<juanito_> El mensaje no pudo ser enviado porque se terminó el tiempo para la conexión al servidor SMTP smtp.live.com. Inténtelo nuevamente o contacte a su administrador de red.
<juanito_> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.9) Gecko/20100922 Thunderbird/3.1.4
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, yo uso esta → versión 2.0.0.24 (20100623)
<juanito_> xD
<juanito_> me parece raro
<juanito_> voy a reiniciar derrepente es eso
<hhbuitrago> la solución definitiva a todos los problemas de sistemas
<hhbuitrago> lo mejor de todo es que muy a menudo es la única respuesta posible
<cousteau> hhbuitrago, no, la verdad es que en Linux no suele hacer falta, a menos que haya habido un cambio gordo
<cousteau> ...y menos una cosa del thunderbird
<hhbuitrago> el que no suela hacer falta no la hace inexistente.  Lo que pasa es que cualquier sistema es tan complicado con tantas partes moviendose que volviendo a comenzar y hacer lo mismo suele dar resultados diferentes ...
<hhbuitrago> que es lo que nuestro amigo espera este sucediendo esta vez.
<Tarrasquero> ya que le pasa a esa cuenta...todo esta bien
<dannyLopez> buenas necesito una manito amiga con una maquina virtual
<hhbuitrago> aunque ciertamente estoy de acuerdo que una configuración de correo no lo necesita
<Tarrasquero> tiene que iniciar en hotmail web para ver los anuncios...obligado por bill wates
<hhbuitrago> eso es un sintoma de un cambio reciente desde windows, donde es la única opción disponible demasiadas veces
<Tarrasquero> ese perro judio grrr
<hhbuitrago> hmmm, hotmail tuvo que abrir el acceso remoto por que todos los demas lo tenian, hasta yahoo si estas fuera de USA
<Tarrasquero> me queda poco para prescindir totalmente de ese perro
<hhbuitrago> el ya se fue de MS y esta bastante ocupado vendiendo sus acciones
<juanito_> nada ni importar se puede o.O
<Tarrasquero> no tengo nada contra los judios que quede claro :S
<hhbuitrago> ahora esta es ballmer, pero ese tambien esta que vende para salirse
<juanito_> solo puedo recibir mensajes mas no enviarlos
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, inicia sesion en la web
<juanito_> ok
<Tarrasquero> y despues intenta enviar correos desde thunderbird
<cousteau> juanito_, a ver la configuración, te paso la mía
<hhbuitrago> alguien hacia las cuentas que la mejor opción para la empresa financieramente era que comprara las acciones y se volviera privada
<Tarrasquero> cousteau, esta todo bien :)
<juanito_> ok
<hhbuitrago> pero ni gates ni ballmer tienen ningún interes en quedarse con su platica amarrada allá ...
<cousteau> Servidor: smtp.live.com   Puerto: 25   Nombre de usuario: tucorreo@hotmail.com   Método de identificación: contraseña normal   Seguridad de la conexión: STARTTLS
<juanito_> puerto 25 ?
<cousteau> yo lo tengo así
<hhbuitrago> pueden usarse los dos pero por 25 no va encriptado
<hhbuitrago> prueba a ver si te funciona, quitandole la encriptación
<cousteau> yo, como lo tengo, va bien
<hhbuitrago> el problema es que si alguien tiene acceso a la red puede ver tu información
<cousteau> hhbuitrago, el puerto no tiene que ver con el protocolo usado... en principio podrían usar incluso el 80 si les diese la gana
<juanito_> osea todos ven la info de cousteau o.O
<hhbuitrago> por ejemplo en una red inalámbrica pasa tu nombre de usuario y contraseña en claro
<hhbuitrago> no cualquier puerto, solo el puerto donde el servidor responde
<cousteau> es decir, había una opción de seguridad que te ponía el puerto 25 por defecto; con la STARTTLS te elegía otro por defecto, y había que cambiarlo al 25
<hhbuitrago> en este caso el 25 para abierto y 587, creo,   para encriptado
<juanito_>  Servidor: smtp.live.com   Puerto: 587  Nombre de usuario: tucorreo@hotmail.com   Método de identificación: contraseña normal   Seguridad de la conexión: SSL/TLS STARTTLS
<cousteau> hhbuitrago, pero estoy usando seguridad STARTTLS
<hhbuitrago> entonces no se,
<hhbuitrago> tal vez los de hotmail permitan los dos protocolos por el mismo puerto
<juanito_> cambio el ssl/tls a starttls ?
<cousteau> (vamos, yo lo encontré en unas instrucciones cutres de internet y me funciona, a saber si son correctas)
<hhbuitrago> igual como les gusta modificar los protocolos
<juanito_> hhbuitrago, cambio el ssl/tls ?
<hhbuitrago> pues prueba, que si funciona, pues funciona
<juanito_> me da miedo ponerle puerto 25
<hhbuitrago> como lo tiene cousteau?
<juanito_> si pero sin el puerto 25
<hhbuitrago> creo que indica que si tiene activo el starttls pero con 25
<hhbuitrago> starttls es la encriptación, si esta funciona por 25, todo bien
<juanito_> listo ya esta
<hhbuitrago> y funciona ?
<juanito_> si gracias
<juanito_> pero no le cambie el puerto a 25
<juanito_> solo cambie el ssl/tls a  starttls
<juanito_> en el servidor saliente
<hhbuitrago> ve, entonces parece que requiere la encriptación para conectarse ... es la opción mas inteligente
<maximiliano> Alguien sabe por que me arroja el siguiente error la terminal?...Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<maximiliano>  linux-image-2.6.37-10-generic
<maximiliano>  linux-image-2.6.37-9-generic
<maximiliano>  memtest86+
<maximiliano>  grub-pc
<maximiliano>  ubuntu-standard
<juanito_> nos vemos
<dannyLopez> pregunta si tengo un ubuntu con 15 Gb de espacio en el disco una swap de 1 Gb de cuanto me recomiendan que deba ser el tamaño de mi maquina virtual en Gb?
<hhbuitrago> @maximiliano al dar que orden ?
<maximiliano> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cousteau> hhbuitrago, parece que "Ninguna" y "STARTTLS" usan ambos el 25 por defecto, pero "SSL/TLS" usa el 465
<dannyLopez> pregunta si tengo un ubuntu con 15 Gb de espacio en el disco una swap de 1 Gb de cuanto me recomiendan que deba ser el tamaño de mi maquina virtual en Gb?
<hhbuitrago> aja, eso parece
<hhbuitrago> @dannyLopez te refieres al tamaño del disco virtual o al tamaño de la memoria dedicada?
<dannyLopez> al disco virtual
<hhbuitrago> del contexto parece que al tamaño del disco, y diria que depende de que tanto piense que puede llegar a crecer
<dannyLopez> hhbuitrago: solo el sistema operativo para provar ingenieria social
<hhbuitrago> tal vez unos 10 GB para una instalación medio normalita sin muchas cosas instaladas,
<dannyLopez> y solo tengo un disco de 15 Gb para ubuntu
<dannyLopez> y tengo varias cosas instaladas
<hhbuitrago> de pronto se pueda hacer mas pequeño dependiendo de lo que instales, puedes intentar con 5GB y ver que tanto te queda disponible
<dannyLopez> ok
<bakamaru> holaaa, me pueden aayudar, no puedo usar programas de kde en ubuntu
<bakamaru> los instalo y cuando voy a a ejecutar una funcion me sale un craash report
<hhbuitrago> hmmm, si es el solo SO sin adicionales incluso menos, pero no he probado, si he realizado instalaciones en que el SO tiene menos de 10 asignados
<hhbuitrago> @bakamaru los estas instalando desde el centro de software que te pone todas las dependencias o como ?
<sposo45> mi cam crystal eye con guadalinex v6 ¿como la ago funcionar?
<bakamaru> si lo instalo desde el centro de software
<bakamaru> y me pasa con todos los que he instalado
<bakamaru> sobre todo cuando voy a usar el browser de kde para añadir archivos, ahi si que se cae
<bakamaru> kizale falta algo
<hhbuitrago> entonces debería instalar todas las dependencias ...
<bakamaru> x ejemplo, tengo el ktorrent, y le doy para añadir un torrent total y se cierra i sale el crash report
<bakamaru> pues he instalado el programa y se supone que automaticamente instala todo lo necesario
<hhbuitrago> supuestamente
<bakamaru> no se que instalar porque hay muchas cosas para kde no kiero instalarlo todo
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547086/
<hhbuitrago> pues aca he instalado el ambiente completo e incluso probe a entrar con el como entorno de ventanas
<hhbuitrago> luego no me gusto y estoy entrando con gnome pero los programas me funcionan perfecto
<bakamaru> pero yo no kiero eso, yo kiero lo justo para que me deje usar el programa
<cousteau> bakamaru, y si lo ejecutas desde línea de comandos?
<hhbuitrago> claro que instalo una cantidad de cosas ...
<hhbuitrago> eso, y miras que errores o mensajes te genere,
<simon_> estoy intentando particionar un disco duro externo
<bakamaru> vale
<bakamaru> aahora lo hago
<simon_> pero al darle a la opcion de desmontar no se desmonta,quien me ayuda?
<maximiliano> al ejecutar en la terminal "sudo apt-get upgrade".. que sale un reporte de error al final http://paste.ubuntu.com/547086/
<PunkiD> saludos!
<PunkiD>  erUSUL  estas?
<hhbuitrago> al inicio hay un informe de paquetes retenidos que impide la actualización de los paquetes mencionados
<bakamaru> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1kCaqQ_Umar7LOQDrObdqUpgPN0abn8iPbt1iVzu0KD8
<hhbuitrago> sobre todo los del kernel
<bakamaru> aqui tienen el reporte entero
<PunkiD> alguien sabe como hacer funcionar un mouse serial, no tengo Xorg.conf
<PunkiD> donde mas puedo agregarlo?
<PunkiD>                    
<maximiliano> y en ese caso que se hace¡? se puede arreglar?
<cousteau> bakamaru, teniendo un paste.ubuntu.com tan bonico...
<bakamaru> como?
<m4v> PunkiD: podés agregar el /etc/X11/xorg.conf y configurar el mouse
<cousteau> bakamaru, deja que lo adivine, has estado jugando con `sudo`
<cousteau> y has usado `sudo` junto con una aplicación gráfica
<hhbuitrago> que en vez de crear un documento puedes ir a paste.ubuntu.com y pegar el texto, te da un url y listo, mas fácil
<bakamaru> pues, suelo usar nautilus y siempre que instalo algo lo hago como root
<PunkiD> m4v, es la  unica forma?
<hhbuitrago> hmmm, por qiue los mensajes de error es que hay un problema con los permisos de .kde en tu home
<cousteau> bakamaru,   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.kde
<Gibarian> una pregunta acerca de BUM, boot manager
<m4v> PunkiD: Ubuntu tiene otros archivos de configuracion para el Xorg aparte de ese, pero no se bien donde.
<cousteau> PunkiD, un mouse PS/2, de los de toda la vida?
<mama21mama> PunkiD, es sencilo
<cousteau> que sepas que los PS/2 no son como los USB, no son plug-and-play
<m4v> !gksudo bakamaru
<kubot> bakamaru: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<bakamaru> hice eso, y se me volvio a aparecer el error
<mama21mama> ps2 no reactiban hibernacion
<hhbuitrago> bakamaru, con el comando de costeau repones los permisos del directorio a los que deben ser
<mama21mama> supongo que srial tampoco.
<bakamaru> oki, graciass
<mama21mama> depende de el mother
<hhbuitrago> y cuando vayas a instalar ejecuta desde el menú,
<bakamaru> entonces le do permisos a la carpeta.kde?
<hhbuitrago> ese lo tiene ya configurado correcto
<cousteau> lo que yo me pregunto es por qué mi carpeta .dbus tiene de propietario a root
<maximiliano> al ejecutar en la terminal "sudo apt-get upgrade".. que sale un reporte de error al final http://paste.ubuntu.com/547086/
<mama21mama> PunkiD, encontro manera de activar su mouse serial?
<bakamaru> vale, muchas gracias
<bakamaru> eso de .dbus fue ami?
<cousteau> bakamaru, no, es una duda mía
<mama21mama> si no le mando un link por privado que dice lo que tiene que activar PunkiD
<hhbuitrago> @maximiliano tienes paquetes retenidos, es decir no puedes actualizarlos por algo
<m4v> PunkiD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom no es un mouse, pero fijate como ejemplo, se modifica el /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
<cousteau> bakamaru, haz lo de   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.kde   y yo creo que con eso se arregla
<hhbuitrago> pueden estar fijados, pueden tener algún problema de dependencias
<m4v> PunkiD: para tu caso se crearía el /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-mouse.conf o algo
<m4v> PunkiD: si es que tienes 10.04
<PunkiD> gracias vamos a probar
<maximiliano> hhbuitrago: entonces, se puede hacer algo?
<bakamaru> no, hice eso y no se arreglo, en .dbus el propietario soy yo
<maximiliano> que pueda hacer?
<m4v> bakamaru: que error te tira? usa http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bakamaru> pero si mande un link con la linea de comando entera
<cousteau> bakamaru, te sigue dando ese error?
<PunkiD> mama21mama,  disculpa se me complica ver las otras ventanas no funciona con el tab :D
<cousteau> bakamaru, qué sale si pones   ls -ld ~/.kde   ?
<hhbuitrago> intenta con el synaptic y marque los paquetes para actualizar,
<PunkiD> no conozco muy bien xchat
<mama21mama> PunkiD, no hay problema
<hhbuitrago> este suele verificar estos problemas y arreglarlos
<mama21mama> diria alf.
<m4v> PunkiD: ah, fijate bien que ubuntu tienes, no es lo mismo para 10.10 que para 10.04, hay una nota en el wiki
<m4v> mama21mama: soporte no es por privado.
<bakamaru> lol ahora me dice que no existe el fichero o directorio .kde
<m4v> mama21mama: siempre en el canal.
<hhbuitrago> si no busca en este los paquetes que estan retenidos y mira si los puedes acutalizar directamente
<hhbuitrago> son:   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad icedtea-6-jre-cacao libloudmouth1-0 linux-generic   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic openjdk-6-jre   openjdk-6-jre-headless
<bakamaru> ah es que le meti el signo, vale ahora si
<bakamaru> haber si se arregla
<mama21mama> m4v, yo no hago soporte
<mama21mama> gratis.
<cousteau> bakamaru, pero qué sale si pones eso?
<bakamaru> nada, se volvio a caer
<m4v> mama21mama: ah, y que cobras?
<cousteau> bakamaru, qué sale si pones   ls -ld ~/.kde   ?
<mama21mama> m4v, ademas dije pribado por que la solucion esta en mi blog.
<mama21mama> no quiero hacer "spam" de un blog de informatica.
<mama21mama> por que me forro de dolares xD
<bakamaru> drwx------ 3 root root 4096 2010-12-07 00:04 /home/user/.kde
<bakamaru> user@user:~$
<mama21mama> es ams ire de vacaciones al espacio como ese que hizo canonical de tant spam qui hice.
<cousteau> bakamaru, bien, ahora ejecuta lo que te dije que ejecutaras:    sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.kde
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> por dios.
<bakamaru> USER lo cambio por mi nombre de usuario?
<cousteau> bakamaru, no hace falta
<bakamaru> ok
<bakamaru> ys lo hice, ejecuto ahora eso?
<cousteau> "$USER" se sustituye por tu nombre de usuario
<cousteau> haz otra vez lo de   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.kde
<bakamaru> wooo funcionó
<cousteau> no, perdón
<bakamaru> ahora voy a instalar el ktorrent haber si funciona, esa es la prueba de fuego
<bakamaru> ese fue el primero ke se jodio
<cousteau> lo de   ls -ld ~/.kde   ...pero si ya funciona, déjalo
<cousteau> bakamaru, no ejecutes programas gráficos con sudo, tiende a fastidiarlo todo
<bakamaru> es quami siempre me gusta instalar las versiones nuevas sin usar el gestor
<bakamaru> metiendome en las webs y tal
<cousteau> a qué te refieres?
<bakamaru> pues que a veces hay una version mas nueva en la web que en los repoditorios
<bakamaru> repositorios*
<cousteau> y eso qué tiene que ver con ejecutar aplicaciones gráficas con sudo?
<bakamaru> yo que se, yo no ejecuto aplicaciones graficas con sudo
<bakamaru> solo te digo que creo que eso es lo que pudo haber jodido esto
<cousteau> ah... pues el error ese tiene toda la pinta de haber sido por eso
<hhbuitrago> aja, un sudo en mal momento ;)
<bakamaru> weno, yo uso el emesene, y creo que se ejecuta así
<hhbuitrago> como los bajas en tar.gz o en .deb
<bakamaru> yo?
<bakamaru> ah, pues tar.gz
<hhbuitrago> muchos programas tienen repositorios dedicados a las versiones mas recientes y puedes añadirlos
<hhbuitrago> la otra es preferir los .deb, para que mantenga las dependencias
<bakamaru> bueno, soy un desastre en esto, siempre temrino cargandome algo jaja
<cousteau> tar.gz suele significar compilar
<cousteau> (a menos que esté en python o algo)
<hhbuitrago> y para cosas tan fundamentales como las librerias kde, instalalo desde sinaptic o el centro de software,
<hhbuitrago> es menos problema
<cousteau> (o que ya venga compilado)
<hhbuitrago> y es necesario que alguien los prueba y verifique su funcionamiento, pero entonces se expone uno a esta clase de problemas
<bakamaru> ahi creo que fue donde la cague
<bakamaru> intente instalar una cosa rara de kde
<bakamaru> llamada libktorrent
<hhbuitrago> la base para el ktorrent,
<hhbuitrago> no habias instalado nada de kde antes ?
<bakamaru> no
<bakamaru> nice!! ya funciona el ktorrent
<hhbuitrago> entonces ese instaló pero mno cuadro correctamente los permisos ...
<hhbuitrago> seguro que si lo hubieras ejecutado como root hasta funciona ...
<bakamaru> alfin puedo usar rss con torrents, porque el deluge no hace eso
<bakamaru> weno, hasta ahi no llego, soy nuevo en esto
<bakamaru> y me gusta mucho meter el dedo donde no debo
<hhbuitrago> pero ni se te ocurra ejecutar un programa que toque internet como root ... que no es que te unas a una botner o algo así
<bakamaru> vale
<hhbuitrago> desde que estes dispuesto a trabajar para arreglarlo, pues hasta aprendes algo nuevo para la proximavez
<bakamaru> uff no sabes cuanto tiempo llevo con este problema
<hhbuitrago> y por lo menos no fue un rm -rf /usr  como cierto personaje hizo
<hhbuitrago> :-/
<hhbuitrago> jijiji
<bakamaru> me habeis ayudado par de veces, sois unos cracks
<bakamaru> por cierto, sabeis porque el jdownloader come tantos recursos? me tiene seco
<bakamaru> java es una shit
<bakamaru> bueno chicos muchas gracias.
<hhbuitrago> java es java ... muy util puede ser, pero tiene su costo.
<mama21mama>  help s.o.s
<mama21mama> alguien tiene rencores conmigo.
<mama21mama> s desaparezco sabran quien es.
<hhbuitrago> y eso?
<juanito_> chicos conocen algun soft. para descargar música p2p así como el ares ?
<weeifuh> a mi me gusta por bittorrent, así que recomiendo deluge
<weeifuh> y busco torrentz en torrentz.com :-)
<m4v> !warez juanito_
<kubot> juanito_: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<juanito_> ya veo
<juanito_> es que no quiero extrañar a windows :D
<m4v> usa windows o pregunta en otra parte.
<juanito_> ya tranqui no te molestes
<weeifuh> el p2p no es ilegal
<juanito_> es verdad  pero se estan creando leyes para prohibirla :C
<m4v> weeifuh: preguntó para descargar música.
<weeifuh> música en gral
<m4v> clah
<weeifuh> puede ser musica libre
<juanito_> claro
<juanito_> p2p como el ares
<m4v> usa jamendo entonces.
<PunkiD> mama21mama, m4v  Gracias ya solucione el problema del mouse
<Pucara> Buenas, hay algun truco para lograr que Ubuntu no sea tan lento al navegar la red en una notebook por wifi?
<simon_> como hago que en el virtualbox el windows 7 reconozca pendrives?
<g3o> Pucara, usa los dns de google
<simon_> (ayuda por favor,la internet se me va a cada rato y es un regalo para navidad :(
<Pucara> tienes que instalar los addons y tener el virtualbox de Oracle
<Pucara> no se trata de dns tengo dos netbook con seven y una notebook con Ubuntu
<Pucara> es la de Ubuntu la que no camina
<Pucara> con wifi
<Pucara> incluso se corta
<Pucara> es demaciada la diferencia de navegabilidad entre las netbook y las notebook satelite
<juanito_> alguien sabe como usar gps con linux
<juanito_> ubuntu
<juanito_> ah no sorry me wevie
<crstudio7> hola
<juanito_> hola  alguien sabe usar el wine ?
<Kurogane> por
<pianist> buenas noches
<pianist> hay alguien
<pianist> disopnible
<pianist> naguebona q webo cuando no hay nadie
<juanito_> disculpen
<juanito_> acabo de tener una videollamada con una persona por skype pero no puedo ver su camara
<juanito_> me sale todo blanco
<juanito_> y cuando lo pruebo en windows me sale la imagen normal
<sebikul> juanito_. skype esta teniendo problemas. entre hoy y ayer se cayeron varios "supernodos" de su red. deberia ser normal lo que te esta pasando, ya que de a poco estan resolviendo el problema
<_Axelio___> hola... amigos escuchen radioGNU! es una emisora on-line sobre software libre y una cantidad de temas interesantísimos! la dirección la pueden pegar en su reproductor con la siguiente dirección: http://audio.radiognu.org/radiognu.ogg =)
<_Axelio___> el canal irc de la radio es irc.radiognu.org.. por si quieren entrar a charlar ahi un rato! ;)
<juanito_> sebikul, lo extraño es que en windows me funciona normal
<juanito_> _Axelio___, sabes mucho de radios ?
<sebikul> mmm, en ese caso no tengo idea. podria ayudarte si el problema fuese tu camara, pero no poder ver la de tu contacto es mas raro todavia
<_Axelio___> no mucho juanito_, pero es una emisora que me pongo a oir casi a diario.. =) por?
<juanito_> _Axelio___, quiero colocar esta radio http://www.oxigeno.com.pe/radioenvivo.html en rhymthbox  pero no se puede no se porque
<_Axelio___> juanito_: si no me equivoco es por el formato html, la mayoría de las emisoras de rhymthbox son en ogg o algún formato de audio como tal..
<juanito_> _Axelio___, que me recomiendas
<george2002_> juanito_: mira el codigo fuente de la pagina para q rescastes la direccion del stre
<juanito_> george2002 no sale esa direccion
<juanito_> tmp/css/oxigeno_audio.css      ?
<TrueNhero> hay manera de que libnotify aparezca solo a un lado y no en los dos?
<TrueNhero> a que pagina entro para ver el registro de este canal?
<xangua> en dos lados¿¿
<xangua> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/patched-notifyosd-updates-option-to.html
<juanito_> alguno sabe como aumentar la potencia de mi tarjeta de red en mi laptop
<juanito_> me anda un poco lag cuando tengo la notebook a 2 metros del router
<juanito_> o bueno son 3 metros
<juanito_> o.O
<Tiffon> nas
<Killman> eehh
<Killman> me retiro
<Killman> bye
<juanito_> hay alguien ?
<juanito_> quiero instalar el ares por el wine pero no puedo le hago click derecho al setup de ares abro con wine pero me sale error
<Pops> hi
<Pops> hola
<Pops> tengo una solicitud sin relacion a ubuntu. he escrito una letra de motivacion por mi busqueda de trabajo en un pais latino, pero mi nivel es muy elemental, y me gustaria ayudad para verificar que no hay errores. Hay una buena persona aqui que puede ayudar?
<Pops> mi nivel de espanol
<SynFlag> ?
<SynFlag> #literatura
<SynFlag> Pops
<Pops> canal sin habitantes
<SynFlag> no hablas español??
<SynFlag> yo estoy pintado?
<Pops> SynFlag: hablo un poco
<SynFlag> cual es tu idioma nativo?
<Pops> frances y ingles (soy canadiense)
<SynFlag> entiendo a ver, pone ese escrito en un pastebin y te corrigo, luego lo vuelvo a subir
<Pops> ok, muchas gracias!
<SynFlag> para que pais es?, porque no es lo mismo latino que español
<Pops> http://pastebin.com/tH083ZxT
<Pops> Uruguay
<SynFlag> perfecto
<SynFlag> al lado mio
<SynFlag> soy argentino
<Pops> excelente
<Pops> pero...si el espanol es impecable...van a pensar que soy mejor que mi nivel actual
<Pops> bah...van a ver durante la conversacion en telefono
<SynFlag> Pops: estoy corrigiendo
<Pops> SynFlag: es el mismo "link"?
<SynFlag> no, lo resubo, aun no termino
<Pops> ok, gracias
<SynFlag> Pops: http://pastebin.com/UEf9TQQc
<SynFlag> cambie algunas cosas en la redaccion, que son mas acordes a un pedido formal de trabajo
<SynFlag> un error Pops
<SynFlag> mio
<SynFlag> donde dice
<SynFlag> en en Montevideo
<SynFlag> es un solo en
<SynFlag> Soy de origen Canadiense y estoy interesado en trabajar en Montevideo
<SynFlag> asi
<SynFlag> Pops: porque estás interesado en Uruguay?, perdon que te pregunte
<SynFlag> Pero no es un pais que se caracterize por tener grandes oportunidades de credimiento laboral
<SynFlag> crecimiento*
<SynFlag> Es mas, se lo conoce por la "provincia" de Argentina
<Pops> vale...tengo familia distanta en Uruguay. Asi, si hay una emergencia, no soy solo.
<Pops> no les conozco, pero mi padre si
<Pops> los
<SynFlag> ah esta bien
<Pops> muchas gracias por la traduccion
<SynFlag> de nada Pops
<Pops> una ultima pregunta...que tengo que decir al fin de la letra, antes de mi nombre?
<Pops> "sincerely" "cordialement", etc
<Pops> cual es la exprecion ideal?
<Pops> gracias syn
<Pops> adios
<fosco_> buenas
<curiousx> Buenos dias
<curiousx> ejem ejem... Eh dicho buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<curiousx> al parecer se levantaron cortos de vista hoy
<curiousx> xD
<curiousx> esta chistoseando =)
<curiousx> buenos dias Tarrasquero =)
<Tarrasquero> si
<curiousx> Tarrasquero: convertiste alguna vez el formato .wmv para verlo en un dvd... digamos .wmv a .avi o .mpg ?
<curiousx> o alguien por aca que ayude a este indefenso ubuntero
<fosco_> curiousx, usa ffmpeg
<Tarrasquero> mejor → winff
<Tarrasquero> soporta flahs
<curiousx> es que lo converti con ffmpeg y con mencoder con variedad de distintos comandos pero no le doy en la tecla siempre que lo quemo y lo pongo en el dvd no me lo lee me dice "disc error" =(
<curiousx> hola fosco_ buenos dias
<fosco_> el dvd soporta divx?
<Tarrasquero> curiousx, tu reproductor que formatos soporta?...antes que nada
<curiousx> emmm me parece que no pero si eh visto algunos .avi antes pero no transformados
<fosco_> si has visto avi es q soporta divx
<curiousx> emmm entonces sip es que como no lo dice en el manual por eso mi duda =P
<curiousx> lo que si una vez converti un .rmvb con mencoder y se vio lo mas bien
<curiousx> pero el .wmv me esta dando pesadillas tengo w32codecs tengo todo prove varios comandos pero nada por eso preguntaba a lo mejor alguno ya lo hizo antes  =P
<Tarrasquero> curiousx, instala ubuntu-restristed-extras
<curiousx> ahhh puede ser eso es que como soy revelde a esto de los programas privativos no los instale XD
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu-restrcted-extras ← asi
<Tarrasquero> joe
<curiousx> sisi lo se intentare si va los dejo instalado si no los volvere a desinstalar
<Tarrasquero> completalo bien
<Tarrasquero> hoy tengo la rabia
<curiousx> mira esto me dice "vrms" ---> 1 non-free packages, 0.1% of 1935 installed packages
<curiousx> es el "rar" el que me esta molestando XD
<curiousx> pero bueno ahora sumare unos cuantos con ubuntu-restricted-extras =P
<curiousx> thx banda
<Brahem> olaa
<Tarrasquero> hola brahem
<Brahem> que tal estas Tarrasquero?
<Tarrasquero> un poco resfriado pero bien :)
<curiousx> Hola Brahem
<Brahem> hola curiousx q tal andas
<curiousx> bien aca andamos tirando para no aflojar y aflojando para que no se corte =P
<Brahem> :O
<sancochito> saludos y felices fiestas a todos, pero lo que es aún mejor, que todos los días del año que viene sean felices
<sancochito> ¿qué me pasa con el sonido en lucid 64? si escucho música no puedo escuchar el sonido en youtube
<sancochito> :S
<merku> BUENAS
<merku> como va gente  ?
<Tarrasquero> bueas
<merku> che te hago una pregunta
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<merku> no me funciona el apt-get upgrade
<Tarrasquero> merku, y sudo?
<merku> no no estoy como root
<merku> asi qeu asumo qeu eso no puedo ser
<merku> le doy y no pasa nada
<merku> ni error
<Tarrasquero> !tipeo
<merku> ni anda
<kubot> Por favor tipea claro y en español, si no te entendemos no te podemos ayudar.
<merku> es como si le diece enter
<merku> y no pusiera nada
<merku> alguna idea ?
<Tarrasquero> merku, al hacer sudo apt-get update te pide pass?
<merku> apt-get update
<merku> no no
<merku> viste cuadno apretas enter
<merku> sin ningun comando
<Tarrasquero> insisto antepon → sudo
<merku> bueno pasa lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> :S
<Tarrasquero> vi muchas cosas pero eso me suena a coña
<paco_> hola soy paco no consigo conectarme a internet sino aqui solo alguien me puede decir que pasa
<merku> si nose que onda
<Tarrasquero> !detalles paco_
<kubot> paco_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<merku> me tiene podirido
<merku> voy a instalarlo de nuevo
<SynFlag> merku
<SynFlag> pone esto
<SynFlag> whereis apt
<merku> dale forro
<merku> no me jodas
<merku> qeu no estoy humor eh
<SynFlag> para ver si tienes el binario
<merku> si tengo el binario
<merku> capo
<merku> no soy boludo
<SynFlag> lo chequeaste?
<merku> si
<merku> campeon
<paco_> vamos haber le doy al icono de mozilla fidefox hace el intento de conectar y automaticamente se corta y me pone iniciar o restaurar pero nada ni una cosa ni otra
<SynFlag> aptitude?
<merku> tambien
<SynFlag> tampoco te anda?
<Tarrasquero> paco_, solo en firefox?
<merku> debe ser un problma del boton de prendido de la pc
<SynFlag> ?
<merku> si chabon
<merku> no entendes ?
<SynFlag> no
<merku> el boton debe estar flojo
<merku> por eso
<merku> no me funcioan el apt
<Tarrasquero> lol
<Tarrasquero> por lo menos tiene gracia
<SynFlag> eso que tiene que ver¿
<Tarrasquero> jajajaja
<merku> como que tiene ver
<merku> sos tonta nene?
<SynFlag> es como hablar de peras y manzanas
<Tarrasquero> merku, esto se pone interesante lol
<paco_> no se soy un poco nuevo en esto y la vrdad  he conseguido conectar con vosotros casi por casualidad
<merku> no este pibe es medio navo
<merku> flaco qeu suas windows vos?
<merku> el problema es el boton
<SynFlag> ahorita no
<merku> ahora lo ajusto
<SynFlag> pero a veces si
<Pablo1> paco: abre una terminal, Aplicaciones -> Accesorios
<merku> y me funciona el apt
<merku> ya vengo voy por mi destornillador
<Tarrasquero> lol
<paco_> merku mi sistema operativo es guadalinex
<merku> no paco
<merku> a vos no te hable
<merku> amiwo
<Tarrasquero> paco_, andaluz?
<merku> paco
<merku> pone esto en txt
<Tarrasquero> paco_, no te asustes
<paco_> si soy andaluz de sanlucar de barrameda  cadiz
<Tarrasquero> yo se que estas en 5º
<merku> apt-get martillo
<merku> y espera un rato
<Pablo1> paco: una vez me pasó lo mismo y no me acuerdo cómo lo solucione :(
<Tarrasquero> paco_, no des tantos detalles de ti
<merku> apt-get martillo
<merku> paco
<Pablo1> paco: en la terminal escribe: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Tarrasquero> recuerda que aqui hay gente buena y muy mala
<paco_> porque tarrasquero
<merku> numero de tarjeta de credito pin y numero de doc ?
<mimecar> los logs son públicos, todo lo que pongais aparecerá en los buscadores
 * SynFlag scaning bad people
<Pablo1> paco: y escribe lo que devuelve la terminal
<Tarrasquero> paco_, el problema que tengas con tu guadalinex dilo a tu profesor
<Tarrasquero> este no es el mejor sitio
<Tarrasquero> sobre todo por que no te podemos ayudar en nada
<merku> paco
<paco_> si ya gracias pero vamos que lo que te dije no tiene mayor importancia de todas formas gracias
<merku> cuantos caracteres tiene tu pass de root?
<mimecar> merku: no hagas esas preguntas
<Tarrasquero> paco_, no eres administrador del sistema por eso digo...
<bakamaru> hola, tengo un backup de un dvd en el pc y necesito sabes de un programa para extraer el audio
<bakamaru> el backup está en modo carpeta
<Tarrasquero> bakamaru, no se si con audacius
<bakamaru> pero, yo quiero extraerlo en bruto, lo hara ese?
<Tarrasquero> la verdad no lo hize nunca
<metxas> buenos dias
<weeifuh> hi
<aSy[x]> Hola, me contaron algo recien
<aSy[x]> que el tal m4v es medio trolo, y tengo algo para el y el canal
<aSy[x]> Elián Hanisch (lambdae2@gmail.com)
<aSy[x]> HANISCH, Elián Roberto
<aSy[x]> http://es-la.facebook.com/people/Elian-Hanisch/679371766
<aSy[x]> http://es-la.facebook.com/people/Veronica-Hanisch/1803237543
<aSy[x]> Legajo 52854 	Hanisch, Elián 	Desaprobado
<aSy[x]> http://www.ing.unlp.edu.ar/
<aSy[x]> =)
<metxas> ein?¿?
<metxas> alguien controla del tema de TDT?
<Tarrasquero> m4v, ya veo que tienes amigos :)
<m4v> Tarrasquero: ;)
<metxas> en la 10.04 instalava caffeine y ffmp4 (o algo asi) y la tele iva de lujo, pero en la 10.10 el ffmp4 no me deja instalarlo a pelo y oigo la tele, pero con kaffeine no me deja verla solo con me tv, como puedo solucionarlo?
<mimecar> abre kaffeine desde la consola y mira si da algún error
<metxas> nada mas abrirlo ya me suelta "No such method KUniqueApplication::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance()"
<m4v> no creo que tenga algo que ver, pero tampoco entendí cual es el problema
<m4v> metxas: puedes volver a explicar?
<metxas> que el kaffeine me pilla la tarjeta de tdt, sintoniza incluso se oye, pero donde deveria estar la imagen de la tele se pone transparente
<metxas> y cuando selecciono un canal me suelta esto otro "X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<metxas>   Extension:    133 (Uknown extension)
<metxas>   Minor opcode: 19 (Unknown request)
<metxas>   Resource id:  0x139
<metxas> "
<mimecar> metxas: en el ordenador se ve?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> metxas: ^
<metxas> sorry
<mimecar> metxas: el bot en un minuto te lo tendría que haber quitado
<metxas> mimecar, como que si se ve en el ordenador?
<mimecar> ahora se ve
<metxas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547212/
<mimecar> en la pantalla del ordenador se ve la TDT?
<metxas> si lo abro con me tv si, pero con kaffeine solo lo oigo
<pijotas> m4v: chupame la chota pedazo de pelotudito
<metxas> la imagen me la transparenta
<pijotas> m4v: chupame la chota pedazo de pelotudito
<pijotas> m4v: chupame la chota pedazo de pelotudito
<pijotas> m4v: chupame la chota pedazo de pelotudito
<pijotas> m4v: chupame la chota pedazo de pelotudito
<mimecar> hay que ser tonto para hacer saltar la protección
<metxas> :_(        xD
<mimecar> metxas: lo digo cuando uno hace spam
<mimecar> molestan a una persona y ellos mismos se ponen en silencio
<mimecar> lo decía por pijotas
<metxas> imaginaba que iba por ai por eso el xD al final
<Tarrasquero> estamos en navidad, por dios...
<Brahem> Tarrasquero q pasa xd
<Tarrasquero> la gente le a dao por el pobre de m4v
<Tarrasquero> y se estan mofando
<jorechp> hola buenos dias. ayer hice una actualizacion del sistema y apague el computador hoy que lo enciendo no me levanta la X que puede haber sucedido alguno me ayuda por favor
<jorechp> Hola alguno me puede ayudar
<fzeta> HO! HO! HO! Feliz Navidad ;)
<Tarrasquero> fzeta, =mente
<jorechp> Como reconfiguro la X
 * Brahem feliz navidad a todos Saludos i q tengan felizes fiestas
<pipo65> buenas
 * pipo65 les desea una feliz navidad a toda la comunidad de ubuntu
<bakamaru> hola, alguien sabe cómo sacar solo audio de un dvd?
<bakamaru> en su formato original, sin codificar, solo extraer
<ANDBPV> bakamaru puede parecer complicado pero puedes grabarlo
<bakamaru> no me vale, quiero trabajar con el audio
<ANDBPV> bakamarupor eso
<ANDBPV> bakamaru por eso
<pipo65> bakamaru puedes usar el audacity
<bakamaru> el audacity extrae audio de un dvd?
<erUSUL> bakamaru: use dvsdrip o algun programa similar
<erUSUL> bakamaru: use dvdrip o algun programa similar
<pipo65> no pero en tu makina le pones reproducir
<pipo65> al dvd
<bakamaru> haber
<pipo65> y con el audacity le pones grabar
<bakamaru> esa olucion toca el audio
<bakamaru> yo quiero sacarlo del dvd sin tocarlo
<bakamaru> en windows lo hace el dvd decrypter, que permite sacar el ac3 sin tocarlo
<pipo65> bakamaru con lo q digo yo si quieres editarlo despues podras hacerlo tambien
<bakamaru> pero aqui ni papa
<bakamaru> pero es que para exportar con audacity tengo que  codificar
<pipo65> bakamarucodifica en mp3
<bakamaru> no quiero codificar
<pipo65> te quedara un archivo ultra liviano
<alhen> bakamaru, no sé si este te sirva, nunca lo he hecho
<alhen> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-rip-dvd-audio-to-mp3-or-ogg.html
<bakamaru> haber chicos muchas gracias pero no quiero ripear
<alhen> quieres wav?
<bakamaru> quiero el audio original del dvd
<bakamaru> quiero que trabaje con los ifos y me saque el audio original
<alhen> ah
<erUSUL> bakamaru: eso que dices es ripear
<erUSUL> bakamaru: ripear el audio o el video o los dos
<bakamaru> no, eso no es rripear
<pipo65> si es ripear
<bakamaru> entonces no tenemos la misma definición de ripear
<pipo65> bakamaru si tu tienes un cd de audio y extraes el audio en formato mp3 eso es ripear
<bakamaru> ya, lo sé
<pipo65> y loq que haces con el dvd es exactamente lo mismo
<bakamaru> pero si tienes un dvd de pelicula y le extraes el audio original, sin codificarlo, eso no es ripear
<bakamaru> eso es extraer
<pipo65> bakamaru eso tambien es ripear
<erUSUL> bakamaru: extraer == ripear ; ripear es un anglicismo ( del verbo ingles reap )
<bakamaru> u.u entonces si yo pongo un dvd y copio los archivos arrastrandolos eso es ripear? u.u
<pipo65> bakamaru eso es copiar
<bakamaru> haber ripear es cuando se trata el video o audio sacandolo en otro formato o en el mismo pero codificandolo
<pipo65> bakamaru si lo que quieres es copiar y pegar lo puedes hacer desde el nautilus
<bakamaru> oh dios mio
<bakamaru> oye gracias por tu ayuda
<bakamaru> pero no es lo que deseo
<bakamaru> deseo sacar el audio original sin tratarlo
<pipo65> bakamaru y pero di que es lo que quieres hacer
<erUSUL> bakamaru: no me voy a poner a discutir sobre semantica se te han dado dos soluciones a tu problema ( un enlace con un paso a paso y un programa: dvdrip )
<bakamaru> el dvd rip no hace eso
<erUSUL> bakamaru: leiste el enlace antes de decidir que no te sirve??? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-rip-dvd-audio-to-mp3-or-ogg.html
<erUSUL> transcode -i /dev/dvd -x dvd -T 1,20,1 -a 0 -y raw -m track20.mp3
<erUSUL> -y raw <<<< raw es decir sin tratar
<erUSUL> sin codificar
<bakamaru> lo entiendo
<bakamaru> pero yo no preguntaba la forma, yo preguntaba si conosen algun programa que lo haga
<erUSUL> transcode lo hace ... acabo de escribir aqui como lo hace
<bakamaru> el audio de los dvds es .ac3
<bakamaru> haber es que sinceramente, si no sabes no lo intentes, yo no pregunté si saben de un programa que lo haga, no cómo hacerlo.
<bakamaru> la verdad gracias, pero si no lo saben pues no lo intenten
<fosco__> bakamaru: te han dado la respuesta, insinuar q los q te están ayudando "no saben" es de muy mal gusto
<bakamaru> mi pregunta fue: saben de un programa para extraer el audio en raw.
<fosco__> la respuesta es si, transcode
<bakamaru> ok, gracias, ahora haber donde encuentro ese programa llamado "transcode"
<pipo65> bakamaru sudo apt-get install transcode
<bakamaru> vale, gracias
<erUSUL> si hubiera leido el enlace la primera vez que se lo mostraron ... en fin
<pipo65> erUSUL muy bueno el enlace
<erUSUL> pipo65: fue alhen no yo ;P
<pipo65> erUSUL que comeras en nochebuena
<pipo65> yo empanadas y arrollado
<totyko> hola a todos/as
<totyko> alguien me ayuda a poner un adactador usb belkin en modo ad-hoc,
<totyko> tngo ubuntu 1.10
<totyko> 10.10
<totyko> en versiones anteriores me funcionaba sin problema
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo desde el gestor de redes
<totyko> mimecar, no me funciona
<mimecar> ¿que error te da?
<totyko> mimecar, cuando la configuro normal por el entorno grafico no da error solo que no lebanta la conexion
<mimecar> ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<totyko> mimecar, voy hacer un update ahora a ver
<mimecar> ok
<totyko> mimecar, pero con la version anterior de ubuntu iva de maravilla
<mimecar> ya, pero no estas usando las mismas versiones de los programas
<EGCdigital> tenemos un papá pidata
<totyko> mimecar, mira el error que me da cunado hago sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc                               Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<totyko>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<mimecar> ¿esa tarjeta está conectada a algo ahora?
<totyko> mimecar, no solo conectada al puerto
<totyko> mimecar, es mas dpnde estoy no tengo redes wifi a mi alcance
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada, ¿has buscado ese error en google?
<totyko> mimecar, ya estoy ene so
<juanito_> hay alguien ?
<juanito_>  quiero instalar el ares por el wine pero no puedo le hago click derecho al setup de ares abro con wine pero me sale error
<mimecar> ares está soportado por wine?
<mimecar> juanito_: ?
<juanito_> mimecar, si vi un tutorial y lo hicieron
<juanito_> me descarge el programa de la web principal
<mimecar> pon el enlace del tutorial
<Guest95332> hola, tengo que usar un programa de consola (id3v2) y quiero realizar una tarea con el con archivos dentro de un directorio. (Por ejemplo listar id3v2 -l *)
<Guest95332> pero no me tomalos archivos en subcarpetas. ¿algun comando de sh para lograrlo?
<mimecar> ¿ya has comprobado si hay alguna opción para hacer eso en el manual del programa?
<Guest95332> si
<Guest95332> supongo que deja esats tareas para los comodines que utilizas en una consola
<weeifuh> Guest95332, probaste easytag?
<Guest95332> si, pero no se como convertir a id3v2
<Guest95332> use picard, y ahora me doy cuenta que no me los convirtio a formato id3v2
<juanito_> mimecar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXC7YluEk0M&feature=related
<weeifuh> tienes que cambiar las preferencias del programa
<Tarrasquero> guest95332, provaste -r recursivo en lugar de -l?
<mimecar> juanito_: no lo tienes como documento de texto?
<crstudio7> hola alguien que me ayude hacer algo
<Guest95332> no, a ver..
<juanito_> mimecar, lo tengo como setup el programa
<weeifuh> Guest95332, en el menu COnfiguracion .> Preferencias
<crstudio7> necesito hacer una particion sin tener que resetar
<mimecar> en lugar de un video de youtube
<weeifuh> luego pestaña Configuración de ID3
<crstudio7> para instalar window del otro lado
<mimecar> crstudio7: tienes que redimensionar particiones para eso?
<crstudio7> si
<crstudio7> pero no quiero dañar nada de lo que tengo en ubuntu
<mimecar> si la partición está en uso, solo puedes hacerlo con un live cd
<Guest95332> si weeifuh ahi que
<mimecar> tienes que hacer un backup de todo antes de modificar las particiones
<crstudio7> no he particionado aun
<crstudio7> y como hago eso
<crstudio7> copiar las carpetas ??
<mimecar> a un disco externo
<weeifuh> en todo caso el gparted es muy bueno, llevo bastante tiempo usandolo para particionar discos de mis colegas y no he tenido ningun problema de perder datos
<mimecar> abre gparted y cuando se vean las particiones
<mimecar> haz una captura de datos
<mimecar> weeifuh: si modificas particiones puedes perder todos los datos del disco
<juanito_> mimecar, me dice que haga click derecho al setup de la ares y lo abra con wine , lo instale y listo nada mas ese seria el resumen
<mimecar> ¿para que versión de ubuntu es ese video?
<juanito_> mimecar, 9.04
<mimecar> esa versión es un poco antigua
<Lancro> no tiene soporte ya
<mimecar> juanito_: busca una guía para ubuntu 10.10
<juanito_> mimecar, ok pense que era igual
<maximiliano> señores, acabo de formatear y reinstalar Ubuntu 10.10, quisiera saber que me aconsejan para no presentar nuevamente problemas para evitar justamente siempre formatear
<maximiliano> además... que cosas debo de instalarle
<maximiliano> para que esté estable, seguro, y 100% operativo?
<mimecar> no hace falta nada
<maximiliano> mimecar; es bueno guiarse por lo que dicen en los foros...
<maximiliano> ?
<mimecar> depende de lo que digan en los foros
<mimecar> el sistema no se rompe si tu no lo modificas
<maximiliano> ya, pero a que te refieres con el sistema?
<maximiliano> osea a que parte espeíficamente
<maximiliano> ?
<mimecar> modificar archivos del sistema
<maximiliano> que carpetas?
<mimecar> cualquiera fuera de tu home
<maximiliano> aaa ok..
<maximiliano> entiendo..
<maximiliano> osea el home solamente lo puedo modificar
<maximiliano> eso incluye el instalar o desisntalar programas?
<maximiliano> eso está dentro del Home?
<mimecar> que hicistes la última vez que se rompio el sistema?
<PakoTM> Güenas
<maximiliano> tuve problemas con los permisos...
<mimecar> que problemas
<maximiliano> y eso desencadenó otras cosas más, como por ejemplo no poder entar a carpetas específicas...no poder autenticarme para instalar o desintalar un programas
<maximiliano> etc
<mimecar> eso es por modificar cosas que no debes
<maximiliano> claro, ahora sé que solamente puedo modificar el home, pero por eso pregunto en el caso de instalar o desintalar algo..
<mimecar> puedes instalar cosas
<maximiliano> de que parte es mejor instalar cosas en Ubuntu 10.10, por terminal, centro de software o synaptic?, o dal lo mismo?
<mimecar> mientras uses repositorios oficiales, da lo mismo
<maximiliano> cuales son los oficiales?
<mimecar> los que vienen con ubuntu
<maximiliano> canonical?
<maximiliano> eso?
<crstudio7> una pregunta tonta pero que estas en muchos lugares
<crstudio7> el juego en linea conquista definitivamente no se puedes jugar con linux??
<mimecar> si maximiliano
<maximiliano> es bueno instalar softwares privativos a Ubuntu?
<mimecar> depende del software
<maximiliano> controladores, Java, Acrobat reader, etc
<mimecar> drivers y java si
<mimecar> el reade no deberías
<maximiliano> ok
<elentrex_> hola a todos
<C4th3r1n3> holis
<C4th3r1n3> Felices Fiestas!
<juanito_> gracias C4th3r1n3 :D que la pases bonito en compañia de tu familia y que dios bendiga tu hogar
<Lancro> gracias
<elentrex_> holass
<C4th3r1n3> donde está la gente linda de la sala
<elentrex_> igual para ti
<Lancro> los echamos a todos
<Lancro> solo quedamos los feos xD
<C4th3r1n3> una duda, el paquete telephaty-butterfly es un paquete en desarrollo aún no?
<C4th3r1n3> porque lo noto muy inestable, desestabiliza todo el sistemá cuando falla.
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<C4th3r1n3> yo lo desintale e instale deje sólo el telephaty-haze
<C4th3r1n3> 10.04.1
<juanito_> tienen algun tuto de wine ? para ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> !winetricks | juanito
<kubot> juanito: Winetricks es un programa para instalar bibliotecas (DLLs) de Wnidows, como msxml6 o vcrun6. Más info: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/125824
<C4th3r1n3> TODAS
<cousteau> juanito_, ahí se explica bastante bien
<mimecar> si quitas telepathy, te quedas sin empathy
<cousteau> C4th3r1n3, por lo que veo, butterfly es sólo para MSN y haze es para todo lo que soporte el pidgin
<C4th3r1n3> no lo quité, lo único que hize fue reemplazar el -butterfly por el -haze
<mimecar> si lo has remplazado, lo has quitado
<cousteau> yo si le digo que me instale el empathy me instala el haze, no el butterfly
<cousteau> ah, no... el butterfly también
<mimecar> si te da problemas ese paquete no uses empathy
<C4th3r1n3> Cousteou, ya lo se, sólo preguntaba que tan estable está ahora butterfly
<mimecar> o reporta el fallo si existe
<juanito_> No se instalará, actualizará o eliminará ningún paquete.
<juanito_> 0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar.
<juanito_> Necesito descargar 0B de archivos. Después de desempaquetar se usarán 0B.
<C4th3r1n3> cousteau, desintalando el butterfly y dejando sólo el haze, el emphaty funciona perfecto
<cousteau> C4th3r1n3, bien... pero entiendo que algunas cosas del Empathy puede que no funcionen así
<C4th3r1n3> es más, eso estabiliza todo el sistema en gral
<cousteau> (si no logras averiguar qué, bueno... pues enhorabuena)
<juanito_> ya instale el winetricks pero no entiendo lo demas :D
<C4th3r1n3> el butterfly por lo que tengo entendido es el soporte para audio y video al protocolo de windows live.
<cousteau> juanito_, a ver, primero (o segundo): mira en la appdb a ver si el programa está soportado (por curiosidad, más que nada)
<juanito_> cousteau, como veo eso
<cousteau> juanito_, el resto del tutorial es para instalar programas en Wine y hacerlo bien
<cousteau> !appdb
<cousteau> j***r
<cousteau> !appdb
<juanito_> es el ares de su web oficial
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<cousteau> kubot??
<cousteau> ah, vale
<C4th3r1n3> por lo que veo la librería telephaty-butterfly está muy verde
<cousteau> tengo entendido que el ares va bien
<juanito_> pues si
<juanito_> pero le hago click derecho al setup y le pongo abrir con wine y no me va
<juanito_> me sale error
<C4th3r1n3> no pueden liberar una versión long term support con una librería tan inestable.
<C4th3r1n3> tan inestable que te hace caer el escritorio
<cousteau> juanito_, haz algo parecido a esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547325/
<cousteau> este es un ejemplo suponiendo que el instalador esté descargado en Descargas/ y que se llame AresInstaller.exe
<juanito_> ya
<juanito_> me salio un cuadro en formato windows
<ZenWalker> ya me parecia raro, me confundi de canal xD
<juanito_> y en la terminal andres@andres-laptop:~/Descargas$
<cousteau> ahí configuras lo que quieras, por ejemplo el sonido (normalmente con abrir la pestaña Audio ya se configura solo)
<cousteau> cuando acabes, dale a Aceptar, y pon la última línea
<juanito_> quiero instalar el ares no configura el audio :D
<martha> buenas tardes
<martha> comocambio el grupo de red de worgroup a "redmia"??
<C4th3r1n3> hola martita
<martha> hola C4th3r1n3
<martha> por donde modifico ese nombre en la red de ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> :) feliz navidad a tod@s
<martha> por favor, puede alguien guiarme?
<Tarrasquero> martha, tienes samba
<Tarrasquero> pregunto
<martha> sip
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, igualmente amigo
<martha> y tengo mi ubuntu compartido cen una red de windows
<martha> pero esta tiene otro nombre
<martha> y al compartir ubuntu me crea una red WORKGROUP
<C4th3r1n3> alt + f2 , y escribes shares-admin
<Tarrasquero> pero cual quieres modificar?
<Tarrasquero> la de ubuntu o wi2
<martha> la de ubuntu unirla al grupo de windows
<Tarrasquero> martha,  ^ c4th3r1n3  te dijo como
<juanito_> que hago en esa pantallita que dice configuracion de wine
<juanito_> pongo esto y no instala wine AresInstaller.exe
<mimecar> que es lo que falla?
<Tarrasquero> !wine juanito_
<kubot> juanito_: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<juanito_> ah disculpa ya me instalo
<juanito_> puse mal el nombre
<elentrex_> brother un tuto para separar /home del /
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, supongo redimensionar el disco con livecd y montar /home en la parte redimensionada
<cousteau> juanito_, tienes que ir a la carpeta donde está el instalador de ares, y ejecutar "wine" seguido del nombre del instalador - lo que te ponía yo era un ejemplo
<cousteau> ...vale, soy lento de reflejos a la hora de leer
<Tarrasquero> O.o jajaja lentoooo
<Tarrasquero> cousteau, feliz navidad
<elentrex_> tarrasquero tengo mi ubuntu fino pero solo quiero q el /home este separado de la raiz por algun inconveniente pueda instalar otra distro y tener mis archivos intactos
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, felices fiestas :)
<cousteau> o<:)
<Tarrasquero> cousteau, ;)
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, + o - seria eso asi de "simple"
<juanito_> cousteau, ahora como configuro el ares con el ubuntu :S
<mimecar> ejecuta ares
<elentrex_> Tarrasquero, como redimensiono el disco con el cdlive
<juanito_> ya lo hize pero para configurar donde descargo mis archivos me salen carpeta de windows
<mimecar> es lo que te tiene que salir
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, con gparted es muy intuitivo
<juanito_> cual es cojo
<cousteau> juanito_, "Mis documentos" es tu carpeta personal
<juanito_> ya gracias
<cousteau> o si no, en "Escritorio", una unidad llamada "/", creo que es Z:
<elentrex_> Tarrasquero, me lo imagine pense q lo podia hacer por consola pero veo q esa opcion es la mas sencilla y rapida de hacer
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, lo 1º seria redimensionar el hd y despues te pasas por aqui para que te ayuden a montar el /home
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, teniendo ubuntu instalado en el mismo hd no se puede, solo por livecd o liveusb
<elentrex_> Tarrasquero, oka
<mimecar> elentrex_: ten un backup actualizado antes de modificar las particiones
<cousteau> tendría que haber un CD para este tipo de cosas... separar /home, arreglar el grub, des-wubi-ficar Ubuntu, reparar sistemas rotos...
 * Tarrasquero piensa que no hay bakup lo suficientemente actualizado
<elentrex_> mimecar, ok
<elentrex_> cousteau, de pana q deberia haber un cdlive
<cousteau> !home
<kubot> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Tarrasquero> cousteau, buen apunte. coje eso^ elentrex_
<elentrex_> kubot, execelente
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, no solo ya por instalar otras distros, tbm por caidas de corriente para preserbar los datos
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, no le hables a kubot gasta malas pulgas
<elentrex_> Tarrasquero, como es eso??
<Tarrasquero> es un bot
<Tarrasquero> ku-bot
<elentrex_> Tarrasquero, mmm... ya
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, salió por que cousteau le invocó
<cousteau> pero es un bot con sentimientos!
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<elentrex_> hahahaha
<cousteau> kubot, gracias!
<cousteau> ...
<elentrex_> como hacen eso?
<Tarrasquero> nu, nu
<cousteau> ...esperaba que respondiera
<Tarrasquero> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<juanito_> jaja
<elentrex_> hahahaha
<Tarrasquero> !ping
<kubot> pung
<cousteau> a veces funciona también con el nombre del bot
<juanito_> kubot es  papa noel
<elentrex_> brother otra pregunta... si quiero volver a esta misma sala tengo q hacer el mismo proceso o puedo hacer de una manera mas rapida?
<mimecar> si dices como has entrado..
<juanito_> elentrex_, que chat usas ?
<elentrex_> xchat
<juanito_> es una vaina
<juanito_> guarda los servers
<juanito_> y luego /newserver xserverx.
<elentrex_> en favoritos??
<elentrex_> lo q hice fue eso...
<juanito_> ctrl + S
<elentrex_> los servers son @ freeNode / #Ubuntu-es
<martha> C4th3r1n3: ya entre en shares admin y cambie el nombre a redmia pero sigue apareciendo la workgroup con le pc de ubuntu dentro
<Tarrasquero> elentrex_, para entrar a unas malas /connect irc.freenode.net    /join #ubuntu-es
<elentrex_> eso es la consola y listo?
<Tarrasquero> en xchat
<juanito_> un poco lag el ares
<elentrex_> ok
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, si pero no se pueden guardar en xchat los servers no se porque
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, si se puede
<martha> de nuevo, alguien puede hacer el favor de decirme comohago para cambiar mi pc con ubuntu de la red workgroup por defecto a REDMIA que es la de windows y a la cual voy a unirme
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, como haber
<martha> ??
<Tarrasquero> hay que crear una red para los servers
<martha> es una simple red casera
<Tarrasquero> te explico:
<juanito_> soy todo oidos
<martha> que tiene 2 pcs con windows y voy a meter un pc con ubuntu
<Tarrasquero>  /network add mired
<Tarrasquero> esa seria la red^
<martha> o sea
<martha> ubuntu me estamostrando REDMIA y WORKGROUP
<Tarrasquero>  /server add -auto -network mired irc.freenode.net 6667 password
<martha> Tarrasquero: me dices a mi?
<Tarrasquero>                                                                 esto^ para los nicks rejistrados
<martha> o estoy interrumpiendo tu conversacion
<Tarrasquero> es a juanito_  martha
<martha> perdon
<Tarrasquero> por nada
<juanito_> ok
<Tarrasquero>  /channel add -auto #canal mired
<Tarrasquero> aqui donde "canal" es el que nosotros escojamos
<martha> se que hay un archivo en alguna parte como /etc o algo donde reescribo WORKGROUP por redmia, pero no recuerdo ni el archivo ni la direccion
<martha> alguien sabe??
<Tarrasquero>  /save ← para guardar :)
<Tarrasquero> desde ese punto al hacer /quit e iniciar de nuevo deberia conectar auto
<juanito_> cual es el password para /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, tienes nick registrado alli?
<juanito_> este mismo nick
<Tarrasquero> pues el de tu nick, supongo
<mimecar> no pongas el password en esta ventana
<mimecar> juanito_: has registrado un nick en el irc hispano?
<juanito_> mimecar, no
<mimecar> entonces no puedes poner ningún password
<juanito_> pero solo quiero que me aparesca al iniciar el xchat asi como me inicia automaticamente el freenode
<mimecar> aunque lo añadas no tienes que poner ningún password
<Tarrasquero>  /server add -auto -network mired irc.irc-hispano.org 6667 password
<Lancro> que maniaticos con los comandos xD
<Lancro> ctrl + S y entras donde los servidores
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, el nick no lo tienes registrado :S
<Tarrasquero> omite el pass
<juanito_> cuando pongo eso se me desconecta
<Tarrasquero> quitalo del comando
<juanito_> se desconecta
<martha> alguien puede ayudarme¿?????
<martha> red ubuntu windows, cambiar nombre de grupo
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, creo que deves estar registrado
<Tarrasquero> registralo.
<juanito_> pero si no estoy registrado aca
<juanito_> o.O
<Tarrasquero> digo el nick
<Tarrasquero> pero hispano, no es igual
<martha> registaçrate juanito , ya
<mimecar> juanito_: hispano es una red diferente
<Tarrasquero> son dos server diferentes
<juanito_> si pero cuando pongo  /newserver  irc.irc-hispano.org
<juanito_> me  entra normal
<mimecar> con un usuario que no está registrado
<juanito_> usa mi mismo ususario
<mimecar> juanito_: tu usuario no está registrado
<juanito_> ya veo
<mimecar> y si te pide password no puedes usar ese nick
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, este mismo nick que usas ya esta registrado en hispano usa otro
<kalo__> buenas buenas a todos y todas
<Tarrasquero> buenas kalo__
<juanito_> Tarrasquero,  ya
<Tarrasquero> ok
<juanito_> lo raro es que estoy ahorita conectado en hispano
<mimecar> juanito_: tienes abiertas dos pestañas en xchat?
<kalo__> una duda porq me detecta la interface wifi como eth1
<kalo__> y no como wlan
<juanito_> si
<mimecar> kalo__: si te funciona la tarjeta de red no es importante eso
<kalo__> pero se puede cambiar a wlan???
<juanito_> mimecar, 3 pestañas dentro del irc hispano etre a otro channel
<mimecar> seguramente, pero eso no modificará el funcionamiento del sistema
<mimecar> ok
<kalo__> pero no puedo poner la tarjeta en modo monitor
<juanito_> ok
<juanito_> me gustaria probar con un server que no necesita password tienen uno por alli ?
<mimecar> juanito_: ningún servidor pide password
<mimecar> usa otro nick
<juanito_> o.O
<mimecar> si te pide un password el irc hispano no puedes usar ese nick
<kalo__> mimecar sabras como cambiar eth1 por wlan0
<mimecar> no lo se
<kalo__> ok gracias
<kalo__> alguien mas que pueda saber????
<juanito_> kalo__, te funciona el internet?
<kalo__> o sera mas facil comprar otra tarjeta wifi
<juanito_> saben como hacer mas potente mi tarjeta de red? es que cuando estoy a 3 metros de mi router se pone un poco lento :S
<mimecar> tarjeta de red o tarjeta wifi?
<juanito_> tarjeta wifi de mi notebook
<juanito_> disculpen
<juanito_> o.O
<eleven> hey
<eleven> buenas
<eleven> como ba
<weeifuh> !offtopic
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<dorel> que programa es mejor para virtualizar vmplayer o vbox ?
<NipSarm> hola  a todos
<NipSarm> se puede agregar unn driver wireless a un usb bootable??
<weeifuh> virtualbox FTW
<puppetmaster> Buenas, estoy tratando de seguir los pasos de una guía para resolver un problema que tengo con (nfs http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/nfs.htm) nfs, en ella me dice que chequee que nfs encienda en el booteo, que si no lo tengo ejecute "chkconfig portmap on" pero me salen alrededor de 100 lineas entre las que creo entender que no se puede hacer porque ahora es un script?
<puppetmaster> Es así esto, alguien podría orientarme? Gracias.
<jesusElifelet> :D
<jesusElifelet> :)
<usemoslinux> estoy buscando gente que se quiera sumar al blog Usemos Linux (usemoslinux.blogspot.com)... algún interesado??
<omikron4> usemoslinux: yo estoy en usemos linux en facebook
 * mama21mama 0/
<puppetmaster> Buenas, quiero instalar nfs-kernel-server, nfs-common y portmap utilizando sudo apt-get install "paquetes". Y los encuentra, cuando le doy que sí los instale me dice que no son de confianza que podría ejecutar fix-missing pero no logro solucionarlo
<puppetmaster> Lo raro es que tengo 5 pc's más instaladas con el mismo ubuntu y pude usar el repositorio (el de la uba)
<mimecar> si te dice que no son de confianza no tienes las claves añadidas
<puppetmaster> mimecar, cómo las agrego? En las otras pcs no lo hice. :S
<mimecar> pega en pastebin el error que te da
<Pregunton> estoy probando el livecd de 10.04 en mi hp pavilon dm1 y no me conetca a mi red inalambrica.... no me aparecen la red .... como se soluciona??
<puppetmaster> mimecar, aguardame que voy hasta la pc que me da el error, gracias.
<mimecar> ¿te aparecen otras redes?
<Pregunton> ninguna
<mimecar> Pregunton: por que no pruebas la 10.11?
<Pregunton> no la tengo
<Pregunton> :(
<Pregunton> pero ps quiza me resulte el mismo inconveniente.... la cosa es como solucionarlo.... para que me funcione la red inalambrica
<Pregunton> que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> buscar si ese modelo de ordenador necesita modificaciones para el wifi
<Pregunton> en donde puedo buscar eso?
<mimecar> en google
<mimecar> reiniciando..
<Pregunton> tengo 2 laptop desde este pregunto y el otro es el que estoy probando ubuntu
<kalo__> oye mimecar ya hay 10.11 de ubuntu
<mimecar> o 10.10
<juanito_> chicos les funciona bien su skype por ubuntu ?
<juanito_> a mi no me anda, pero si me andan por windows  :S , osea si puedo entrar y chatear normal con la otra persona, pero cuando me pone video no puedo verme ni yo a ella
<juanito_> quien quiere entrar a mi pc ?
<ElWuilMeR> Yo :D
<juanito_> jaja
<juanito_> me asustaste
<juanito_> xD
<juanito_> pero para que quieres entrar ? estoy hablando con mi familia
<ElWuilMeR> Para robar tu pack de pornot (6)
<juanito_> ?
<juanito_> no tengo porno
<juanito_> no me anda el skype
<weeifuh> :O
<juanito_> a alguien le anda ?
<juanito_> en ubuntu
<juanito_> necesito hablar con mi family
<juanito_> pzl
<juanito_> por navidad
<weeifuh> el porno? a mi sí
<ElWuilMeR> dejame entrar a ver :D
<juanito_> gracias
<ElWuilMeR> si me va muy bien el skype :D
<weeifuh> oye juanito_ pero seguro que los problemas de skype no te han afectado?
<juanito_> weeifuh, a que te refieres
<juanito_> solo me pasa eso en ubuntu
<weeifuh> ah
<weeifuh> ayer?
<juanito_> en windows no me anda la videollamada
<ElWuilMeR> 2.1 Beta
<weeifuh> hoy no pasa?
<weeifuh> videollamada? no ves la cámara?
<juanito_> pero si me entra normal
<juanito_> yo pienso que es el programa
<juanito_> no veo mi camara y no veo la camara de la otra persona
<ElWuilMeR> juanito_: reinstala :D
<weeifuh> 1. puede ser la camara tuya
<ElWuilMeR> Probar si tu webcam funciona
<ElWuilMeR> si esta bien conectada
<weeifuh> 2. problema de codecs... igual raro
 * ElWuilMeR Mumble Rules xD
<weeifuh> Sistema -> Preferencias -> Selector de sistemas multimedia
<juanito_> un toque ya vengo
<juanito_> en skype con windows me anda bien
<weeifuh> pestaña Vídeo
<juanito_> un toque pzl
<weeifuh> toc
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-25
<juanito_> ya chicos
<juanito_> tengo web cam integrada
<juanito_> weeifuh, no encuentro esa opcion de sistemas de multimedia
<juanito_> ElWuilMeR, el 2.1 beta es la ultima version de skype ?
<ElWuilMeR> juanito_: Pues creo que si :D
<juanito_> pues que raro no me anda el video
<ElWuilMeR> juanito_: Lo puedes bajar de la pag. oficial
<juanito_> si tengo esa version
<deco> ojala ya compongan  inkscape :(
<juanito_> ElWuilMeR, me pasas tu cuenta de skype ? para probar
<juanito_> por ubuntu
<juanito_> o dime si te anda
<juanito_> ElWuilMeR, estas ?
<ElWuilMeR> juanito_: un segundo :D
<juanito_> ElWuilMeR, gracias
<ElWuilMeR> Se me olvido mi clave jejeje :D
<juanito_> plop como decias
<ElWuilMeR> Estoy recuperandola ^^
<juanito_> que te corria bien u.u
<ElWuilMeR> Si corria pero por que inicia automaticamente
<juanito_> ElWuilMeR, como entraste a mi pc ?
<ElWuilMeR> Pero lo cerre y abri
<ElWuilMeR> y no se la clave :D
<ElWuilMeR> Listo: mi nombre de usuario es elwuilmer
<juanito_> listo
<ElWuilMeR> Te escucho :D
<ElWuilMeR> Si funciona bien ^^
<juanito_> el video?
<juanito_> me ves ?
<ElWuilMeR> No :P
<juanito_> yo no te esucho
<ElWuilMeR> Tengo el mic en silencio :D
<juanito_> y no te puedo ver
<ElWuilMeR> No tengo activa la webcam ^^
<juanito_> haber activala
<juanito_> me ves ?
<juanito_> active mi video
<ElWuilMeR> Ya la conecto ^^
<ElWuilMeR> Si, si sales...
<juanito_> si pero yo me veo :S
<juanito_> que diga
<juanito_> yo no me veo
<juanito_> me sale una pantalla grande en blanco
<ElWuilMeR> ves mi pantalla.?
<juanito_> si pero esta en blanco
<juanito_> lo mismo me pasa con otras personas
<ElWuilMeR> deja cierro un segundo haber :D
<juanito_> pienso que es problema de mi pc
<juanito_> pero en windows me anda bien el skype u.u
<juanito_> que raro
<juanito_> ya te esucho
<juanito_> escucho
<ElWuilMeR> Jejeje te envie la webcam y se cerro total el skype :D
<juanito_> pero el video no anda o.O
<juanito_> es problema del skype o de mi pc
<ElWuilMeR> Se cierra al enviarte la webcam :D
<juanito_> que crees que sea o.O
<ElWuilMeR> envia tu la camara
<juanito_> ya
<juanito_> pero
<juanito_> me sale una ventana
<juanito_> en blanco
<juanito_> supongo que alli debe salir tu video
<ElWuilMeR> ves mi pantalla ahora.?
<juanito_> si pero esta totalmente blanca
<juanito_> pero si te escucho
<juanito_> audio okey !
<ElWuilMeR> ahora si te ves.?
<juanito_> video nada
<juanito_> sale todo en blanco
<ElWuilMeR> vale, mira a mi tambien salia en blanco
<ElWuilMeR> y luego como un canal mal sintonizado
<juanito_> y ahora
<ElWuilMeR> entre a las opciones
<juanito_> pero tu puedes verme ?
<ElWuilMeR> Control + O
<ElWuilMeR> Y puede ver y ver mi webcam
<juanito_> cuando presiono
<ElWuilMeR> En la parte de video seleciones la webcam de uso que tengas
<juanito_> hay como un sonido pero nada
<ElWuilMeR> y aplicar
<ElWuilMeR> Y en la parte superior esta la vocina de audio, alli seleciones tu microfono en la pestaña salida
<ElWuilMeR> pero tu mic funciona bien ^^
<ElWuilMeR> puedo escuchar hasta cuando marcas las teclas del telefono ^^
<juanito_> jaj
<juanito_> haber
<ElWuilMeR> Te envio una captura de pantalla para que veas lo que te digo
<ElWuilMeR> Y veas que si se ve todo bien :D
<juanito_> ah ya
<juanito_> me sale una opcion de web cam
<TrueNhero> como se si alguien esta chupando internet de mi router, aparentemente no tiene mac ni ip, entonces como se comunicara con el router??
<alf> hola a todos
<juanito_> TrueNhero, crackean tu pass del router
<TrueNhero> juanito_, osea mi wpa?
<alf> puede alguien ayudarme a instalar loic en linux mint ?
<TrueNhero> juanito_, o el de mi admin?
<juanito_> tienes router sin antena ?
<TrueNhero> si alguien clona el mac de mi pc, y sabe mi clave, puede tener internet?
<juanito_> se
<juanito_> alguien que me ayude con mi skype :C
<TrueNhero> como protejo mas mi wireless, es que uso un psp,
<TrueNhero> tengo filtro por mac y wpa
<vladimirov> Hablenme!
<cousteau> TrueNhero, wpa2?
 * cousteau obedientemente habla a vladimirov
<vladimirov> Q paso con ?a navidad de uds?
<vladimirov> No hay JOJOJO en sus casas?
 * ElWuilMeR Mi navidad siempre ha sido virtual xD
<cousteau> son las tantas de la mañana aquí, el gordo ya ha pasado
<vladimirov> Jajajajajaja
<vladimirov> España?
<vladimirov> Aqui en vzla son las 9 apenas...
<vladimirov> Yo estoy esperando q mi esposa se arregle...
<dorel> alguien sabe la direccion de un buen whois ?
<cousteau> puf, ya no falta nada para las campanadas entonces, eh?
<dzup2> dorel: wtf?
<vladimirov> Dorel : usa la consola para eso
<ElWuilMeR> Whois o.O
<cousteau> dorel, creo que cada servidor tiene su propio whois
<dzup2> whois localhost ? :p
<vladimirov> Si, falta poco,
<cousteau> dorel, en terminal pones: whois google.es (por ejemplo) y te sale la info
<vladimirov> Po
<vladimirov> Hablando de consola, si yo quiero obtener solo N cantidad de lines de la salida de un comando, como haria? Por ejemplo: "ps -e"
<dzup2> whois 127.0.0.1 interezante la info que regresa
<cousteau> vladimirov, usa head o tail
<vladimirov> Asi?: ps -e | head
<ElWuilMeR> Es interesante pero falza ejem:
<ElWuilMeR> Address:        4676 Admiralty Way, Suite 330
<ElWuilMeR> City:           Marina del Rey
<cousteau> sí, o head -n 5 para las primeras 5 líneas
<ElWuilMeR> Eso no es cierto en mi caso ^^
<cousteau> ElWuilMeR, es la dirección de la Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
<vladimirov> Excelente cousteau un millon de gracias
<cousteau> vladimirov, parecido con tail (las últimas), o si quieres verlo todo sin floodear la pantalla, usa less
<cousteau> ps -e | less
<ElWuilMeR> Hhhuum vale, yo pense que era la mia ^^
<vladimirov> ps -e | hean -n 10
<vladimirov> Con eso tendria los primeros 9 procesos por orden de uso de cpu
<vladimirov> Si?
<cousteau> ...no, por orden de pid
<cousteau> para ordenar por uso de CPU yo miraría con `top`
<vladimirov> Claro, claro
<vladimirov> Pero top se mantiene en ejecucion no?
<vladimirov> Como haria?
<vladimirov> Top | less :asi?
<cousteau> juas, top|less
<cousteau> no sé, a lo mejor ps tiene una opción para ordenar por uso de CPU
<cousteau> o top para mostrar por pantalla
<vladimirov> Man ps
<cousteau> quiero decir, por salida estándar
<vladimirov> Jum...
<vladimirov> Vamos a ver si con el emulador de consola q tengo en mi android funciona, no tengo una laptop a la mano
<dzup2> podria ser asi: top;sudo acpi_fakekey  CODIGO-DEL-KEY-q
<dzup2> :p
<dzup2> un top que se quitea
<TrueNhero> hay algun programa que queme y borre los archivos de origen??
<TrueNhero> feliz nvavidad
<Danni_> hola
<Danni_> necesito ayuda
<Danni_> no puedo entrar a un canal al que solia entrar
<Danni_> que debo hacer?
<TrueNhero> que es buffer fifo?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos navideñangos
<Brahem> olaa
<Brahem> alguien me ayuda
<Brahem> a instalar vmware player
<Tarrasquero> que te ocurre?
<Brahem> porfavor
<Brahem> Tarrasquero necesito instalar vmware player en bt
<Brahem> amigo usted sabes?
<Tarrasquero> vmohu
<Brahem> q?
<Tarrasquero> digo ohu ←
<Brahem> ohu? q es?
<Tarrasquero> que no lo hize nunca
<Brahem> a ok :(
<Natecv> hola
<Natecv> tengo una pregunta sobre wireshark
<Natecv> estoy probandolo y intentando hacer una autocaptura de paquetes de protocolos tcp y http por medio del navegador
<Natecv> pero me sale este mensage Please check to make sure you have sufficient permissions, and that you have the proper interface or pipe specified.
<Natecv> ¿¿?
<TrueNhero> alguien usa nzb?
<figarocom> Alguien me puede ayudar  a instalar un juego en ubuntu'?
<Hacoran> buenas
<Vuur-Burn> no hay nadie?
<fringe1> ¡Felices Fiestas!
<Vuur-Burn> buenas fringel
<Vuur-Burn> felices fiestas
<Holygungner> tengo problemas con Compiz alguien me podría ayudar?
<figarocom> buenas tengo un UMPC aqui alguien me peude hechar una manilla
<Holygungner> UMPC? que es eso?
<figarocom> un mini PC
<figarocom> como un notebook
<figarocom> 128 RAM
<figarocom> procesador ARM
<figarocom> estoy buscando una distro de linux apra instalarle
<Holygungner> figarocom, hay muchas te recomiento ubuntu para netbook o instalate Linux Mint ambas son muy buenas los certifico ya que poseo las 2 en 2 maquinas diferentes
<figarocom> Hlygungner
<figarocom> Linux mint?? en un UMPC¿?? con 128 de RAM HAHAHAHAH
<Holygungner> nooo linux mint viene para 32 bits y con gnome
<Holygungner> ahhh entonces instalate puppy linux
<figarocom> vamos a ver
<figarocom> eso
<figarocom> estoy probando con danm small
<figarocom> a ver si alguien me recomienda alguna buena version
<figarocom> de linux
<figarocom> para este PC
<figarocom> larga vida al PC!
<figarocom> xD
<Holygungner> tambien! sirve o si no puedes probar con Arch, pero la verdad es que no he instalado Arch, pero segun he leido Arch se adapta al computador
<Holygungner> Tengo problemas con Compiz alguien me podría ayudar?
<Holygungner> Tengo problemas con Compiz alguien me podría ayudar?
<Holygungner> Alguien mepodría ayudar con el problema de Compiz?
<jmanuel_cool> feliz navidad a toditos
<Holygungner> Feliz Navidad!
<aguitel> Holygungner, que drama tenes con compiz da todos los detalles
<Holygungner> el drama es el siguiente despues de actualizar unas coas (que no recuerdo) ayer, pos desde alli no tengo Compiz, el driver de mi Nvdia está correctamente instalado en mi ubu 10.10
<Holygungner> la verdad no se que oas pasado, por que cuiando encendí el ordenador de nuevo ya no habia compiz
<Holygungner> voya a ver una cosa a ver que paso
<aguitel> Holygungner, sudo aptitude install fusion-icon
<Holygungner> ya les digo
 * jmanuel_cool hubiera recomendado un purge (detesto compiz)
<Holygungner> pos a k me gusta
<aguitel> yo tambien hubiera recomendado lo mismo
<Holygungner> aunuq despues de esto me daba igual, pero una pantalla estatica me aburre
<Holygungner> deja ver una ultima cosa
<Brahem> :)
<Brahem> saludos
<Holygungner> Brahem
<Brahem> feliz navidad i felizes fiesta :)
<Holygungner> Hola Brahem
<Brahem> Hol Holygungner q hay?
<Holygungner> Hola Brahem, aqui aburrido pero voyaa intentar solucionar el problema de compiz
<Brahem> q problema tienes?
<Holygungner> pos que no se, pero acabo de poner en el terminal  compiz y al parecer se activo, pero no estoy seguro
<Brahem> jaja
<Holygungner> lo cierto es que de ayer no se activaba
<Brahem> mira
<jmanuel_cool> Brahem, happy holidays
<Holygungner> espera deja ver algo
<Brahem> jmanuel_cool tanks you :) and happy christmas :)
<Brahem> ok
<Holygungner> no activa las ventanas gelatinosas :(
<Brahem> amigo
<jmanuel_cool> yeah otro que parla espanglish
<Brahem> lo estas haciendo desde terminal?
<Brahem> jmanuel_cool ablo de todo menos chino x)
<Brahem> Holygungner pq no lo activas desde aplicaciones :)
<Holygungner> nop
<jmanuel_cool> Brahem, bueno, yo hablo castellano y medio entiendo el italiano
<Holygungner> mira lo que pone al activar loes efectos visuales
<Holygungner> deja ponerlo en el pastebin
<Brahem> jmanuel_cool q ablas entonces?
<Brahem> Holygungner a ver escuxamen :)
<Brahem> activalo normal desde aplicaciones  o desde sistema :)
<Brahem> me pasava lo mismo i sino reinicia :)
<Holygungner> oye, cual es el link pastebin?
<Holygungner> no se activa
<jmanuel_cool> Brahem, castellano con fluidez, entiendo un poco de italiano, comprendo bastante bien el valenciá y manejo el ingles (mas que todo tecnico)
<Brahem> no lo se
<Brahem> jmanuel_cool yo entiendo castellano catalan ingles arabe algo de frances i entiendo elitaliano  :)
<Holygungner> Aqui está el pastebin ayundeme porfavorhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/547488/
<george2002> Holygungner: reinstala los controladores de video
<Holygungner>  george2002, ya lo hice ayer y sigue igual
<Brahem> el man este se fue
<Holygungner> volvi tuve que reiniciar, pues surgió un problema
<Brahem> http://www.youtube.com/user/juanetebitel#p/u/7/i7sh1BLW53c
<Brahem> mirate el video
<Holygungner> oye me podrías dar el link anterior por favor?
<Brahem> si claro
<Brahem> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/
<Holygungner> gracias
<Brahem> da nada :)
<Holygungner> voya seguir ese tuto primero a ver que pasa
<Holygungner> este es mi driver VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<Holygungner> perdon este es mi tarjeta VGA
<Brahem> x)
<Brahem> ok suerte avisame cualquier duda
<Holygungner> ok le avisaré
<Holygungner> se están instalando los ultimos driver de Nvidia, o por lo menos actualizandose
<Holygungner> espero no tener problemas
<Holygungner> y no deseo reinstalar el sistema
<Brahem> :)
<Holygungner> Brahem soy de Venezuela y usted?
<Brahem> España
<Holygungner> ammm ya que bien me alegra
<Holygungner> como anda el clima por allá?
<Brahem> frioo
<Brahem> por alla q tal andais
<Holygungner> con calorcito
<Holygungner> auneuq ene la capital hace fresco
<Brahem> :)
<Xago> sufriendo con dispositivos definidos sólo para Window$$$ :(
<Xago> compraron un printserver d-link dpr-1020, se configuró en red bajo windows...y funciona medianamente bien. Sin embargo, en linux, a pesar de haber revisado TODAS las opciones posibles e indicaciones de otros usuarios que han vivido esta experiencia y solucioinado...a mí no hay caso que trabaje.
<Brahem> es una usb?
<Xago> sip :(
<totyko> hola a todos/as feliz Navidad
<Xago> dice que imprime para linux, pero hasta ahora no lo he conseguido
<Xago> FELIZ NAVIDAD!!! :D
<Brahem> totyko igualmente bro
<Brahem> a ver
<Brahem> es una impresora?
<Xago> hp officejet j4660
<totyko> ayuda con la red wifiiii en ubuntu 10.10, pongo mi adactador (belkin usb) en modo ad-hoc y me concesto desde otra makina sin problema y comparto la conexion haciendo NAT pero a los 5 o 6 min se cae el wiffiii
<totyko> lo hago desde consola porque con el networkmanager no va
<Brahem> totyko es una maquina virtual?
<Brahem> Xago busca los driver en el fabricante
<totyko> Brahem, no
<Xago> los tengo
<Brahem> ps dale Xago instalalos
<Brahem> totyko configura el adaptador entonces
<Xago> ps?
<Brahem> en gedit etc/network/interface
<totyko> Brahem, en la pc de escritorio tengo el usb belkin en modo ad-hoc y una mini lapto es la que conecto
<Brahem> para q haces eso
<totyko> Brahem, cuando lo configuro se conecta y todo bien pero cuando pasan 6 min mas o menos se cae la conexion y cuando escaneo la red no aparece
<Brahem> mmm
<Brahem> no se
<Brahem> googlea
<Xago> pq ad-hoc?
<totyko> Brahem, llego rato googleando
<Brahem> no sea flojo
<Brahem> google mas
<totyko> Xago, porque tengo internet adsl, y quiero compartir la conexion con un mini laptop y tengo ese dactador hay y lo quiero aprobechar
<totyko> Xago, de otra forma tendria que compara un ruter inalambrico cable y swiht
<totyko> Brahem, lo primero que se me ocurre es matar el proceso del network manager porque me parece que el es quien esta como refrescando algo y me mata desconfigura la cosa
<Xago> OK
<Brahem> totyko
<Brahem> es mejor comprarte un router inalambrico q cuesta 10 €
<Brahem> i ya
<Xago> es lo más fácil, bonito y barato
<Xago> ;)
<Brahem> se
<totyko> Brahem,  eso seria la solucion facil y me gusta lo dificil
<Brahem> totyko ok
<Brahem> mira si tu rj45 esta bien conectado
<Brahem> o q tenga buena senyal la red
<totyko> imaginate que tengo las dos pc una la lado de la otra
<Brahem> totyko
<Brahem> lo prove
<Brahem> i me dio error una vez :)
<Brahem> pero en windows :)
<totyko> la mini lapto correo windows
<Brahem> prueva configurando el adaptador amigo
<Brahem> i la otra pc?
<totyko> donde esta el ad-hoc ubuintu 10.10
<Brahem> no se
<Brahem> :)
<totyko> Brahem, desintale networkmanager voya  rpobar ahora a ver de todas formas network manager no es algo que me agrade mucho
<Brahem> totyko
<Brahem> alomejor el problema
<Brahem> es entre la comunicacion
<Brahem> entre windows i ubuntu
<totyko> no creo
<Brahem> te recuerdo q andan con diferentes configuracion
<totyko> mira olvidemos no de win de entrada esta versiond e ubuntu por lo menos con mi adactador no levanta el ad-hoc desde el networkmanager cosa que las versiones anteriores hacian sin problema
<Brahem> te vuelvo a repetir
<Brahem> configura el adaptador en ubuntu
<Brahem> aa
<Brahem> x)
<Brahem> yo no uso ubuntu amigo
<Brahem> xd
<totyko> Brahem, que usas.?
<Brahem> bt
<Brahem> backtrack :)
<totyko> Brahem, no la conosco
<Brahem> .....
<Brahem> :O
<totyko> Brahem, esa es la que usan para test redes wifii
<Brahem> no solo redes wifi
<Brahem> todo tipo de testing
<Brahem> amigo
<Brahem> me voi a ver una peli :)
 * Brahem se va a ver una peli i les deseo feliz navidad i felizes fiestas ;)
<george2002_> un programa parecido a ares que el icono es una u, pero no recurdo como se llama, alguno sabe?
<george2002_> O_o ya, se llama nicotine
<Lancro> pero tiene las mismas fuentes?
<Lancro> porque yo ando buscando algo como ares, con archivos a casco porro
<george2002_> Lancro: eso con?
<Lancro> yo rpobe limeware y no tenia casi archivos
<george2002_> ha, es un cliente p2p
<george2002_> no usa la red de ares pero es muy bueno
<Lancro> lo probare a ver
<Lancro> que no quiero tener que meter ares por wine
<george2002_> yo lo use mucho
<george2002_> me parecio muy bueno
<george2002_> Lancro: http://linuxmusica.com/nicotine-1-2-15-para-ubuntu-y-mandriva/
<george2002_> yo uso mandrva
<Lancro> yo ubuntu, esta el nicotine-plus en repositorios
<Lancro> dice que usa la red de soulseek
<Lancro> a ver que tal, ando instalando
<george2002_> ese es
<george2002_> Lancro: mira este tuto, te ayudara mucho http://linuxmusica.com/nicotine-plus-el-soulseek-linuxero/
<Lancro> le echo un ojo
 * mama21mama offtopic: feliz navidad!
<george2002_> mama21mama: =
<MariM> Holaa
<MariM> alguno que me pueda ayudar
<Max_D> MariM, que te pasa?
<MariM> hola
<MariM> que bueno que hay alguien
<MariM> acabo de instalar
<MariM> ubuntu 10.4 32 bit
<MariM> la instalacion todo perfecto
<MariM> no me conecta a internet
<MariM> me reconoce la placa de re
<Max_D> usas wifi o conexion por cable?
<MariM> red, y tambien reconoce las redes wifi que hay en la zona
<MariM> cdo le pongo la contraseña para entrar a la mia
<MariM> nada
<MariM> se queda un rato largo
<MariM> y no conecta
<MariM> mire el router
<MariM> para ver la configuracion
<MariM> y controle que sea la misma en ubuntu
<MariM> pero no hay caso :(
<joseman91> hola!
<MariM> hola
<joseman91> feliz navidad!
<MariM> gracias e igualmente
<Max_D> has probado a quitar la contraseña y ver si conecta?
<MariM> nop
<MariM> saco la pass del router?
<MariM> e intento?
<Max_D> asi ves si puede conectarse sin seguridad
<MariM> okis
<MariM> ahi me fijo
<Max_D> si asi no conecta, ya sabes q es un problema de q no conecta, y descartas q sea q no conecta por algo de seguridad
<cazandobits> hola
<cazandobits> he instalado xubuntu 10.10 en un duron  ocn  y piko de ram
<cazandobits> se instala ok
<cazandobits> pero
<cazandobits> la video (nv fx5000) solo funciona con la salida VGA
<fzeta> hola perlas;)
<cazandobits> la cual esta jodida y pierde un color
<cazandobits> yo  lo instale con l monitor DVI conectado y todo ok hasta que le meti los drivers de nvidia
<cousteau> cazandobits, tienes instalados los drivers de nvidia?
<cousteau> ah, vale
<cousteau> pues ve a nvidia-settings y habilita la otra salida de vídeo
<cazandobits> si pero no funciona
<cazandobits> en el arranque si lo  arranco con el monitor conectado al dvi no salen x pero si le cambio el cable al de vga me salen con resolucion optima (pero sin el colo porke esta jodido el conector)
<cousteau> ve a nvidia-settings e intenta habilitar la otra salida de vídeo
<cousteau> donde pone "X Server Display Configuration"
<cazandobits> si lo puso
<cazandobits> pero esque no la habilita
<arp-off> cazandobits:
<cazandobits> con el driver noveau que es el generico se ve por la dvi
<arp-off> se ve imagen fuera de linux, por el DVI?
<cazandobits> como?
<arp-off> cuando prende la pc...
<cazandobits> con el DVI arranca todo ok hasta meterse en X
<kjkjkjkj> aupa
<kjkjkjkj> algun maquero?
<kjkjkjkj> si, lo se, esto es ubuntu xD
<arp-off> tenes los drivers de video instalados?
<cazandobits> entonces el cable dvi lo tengo que pasar al conector de vga
<kjkjkjkj> pero, es que.... yo soy linuxero, y osx-ero
<kjkjkjkj> xD
<cazandobits> si los de nvidida
<kjkjkjkj> y necesito CDs de instalacion de osx 10.4 :
<arp-off> tenes que desintalar el driver
<kjkjkjkj> alguno me puede echarun cable PORFAVOR? xD
<arp-off> una vez sin driver
<arp-off> arrancar con el cable DVI
<arp-off> y ahi instalar el driver otra vez
<arp-off> kjkjkjkj: ?
<kjkjkjkj> Necesito los DVDs de instalación de Mac OS X 10.4 para un Macbook, los mios estan reventados.
<kjkjkjkj> Y no puedo conseguirlos hoy, está todo cerrado.
<cousteau> kjkjkjkj, no te das cuenta de que este no es el canal para eso?
<arp-off> es offtopic eso
<kjkjkjkj> Es para hacer un trabajo con Finalcut, no me vale pitivi ni openshot en linux, por algunos plugins que necesito.
<kjkjkjkj> :-)
<kjkjkjkj> cousteau, No seas troll.
<kjkjkjkj> xd
<cazandobits> arp-off, lo he hecho así de hecho toda la instalacion de xubuntu la he hecho con el DVI, el primer arranque lo hace bien con el controlador generico que trae a buena resolucion
<kjkjkjkj> Es un canal donde la gente se ayuda!
<kjkjkjkj> xD
<cousteau> kjkjkjkj, como veas, pero es que este canal es de ubuntu
<kjkjkjkj> Eso es lo que nos une a los linuxeros, ayudarnos, no usar linux.
<kjkjkjkj> XD
<cazandobits> arp-off,
<kjkjkjkj> ya, cousteau ...
<kjkjkjkj> xD
<cazandobits> mira acabo de reinstalarlo
<cazandobits> esta virgen
<kjkjkjkj> Si ya lo se, pero no se donde pillarlos.
<kjkjkjkj> xD
<arp-off> aja
<cousteau> kjkjkjkj, para eso está el canal off-topic... de todas formas, has probado cinelerra?
<kjkjkjkj> cinelerra es un ...
<kjkjkjkj> ##~@~@
<kjkjkjkj> xD
<cazandobits> solo tiene reinstalado el so nada mas
<arp-off> cazandobits: raro
<arp-off> sin driver anda el DVI?
<cazandobits> si me das instrucciones las voi siguiendo
<cazandobits> sip
<arp-off> aja
<arp-off> y cuando le instalas el driver
<arp-off> ahi ya no anda
<cazandobits> solo tengo un monitor CRT y esta conectado al dvi desde el comi9enzo de la instalacion hasta este primer arranque (estoi en el escritoriro)
<cousteau> pasado el flood del amigo kjkjkjkj... volvemos al topic
<cazandobits> exacto
<arp-off> solo tenes 1 monitor crt
<cazandobits> cuando instalo eldriver ya solo puedo usar la VGA
<arp-off> ?
<cazandobits> si
<arp-off> para que queres dvi
<arp-off> ?
<cazandobits> solo un monitor
<cazandobits> eso es lo que trato de explicar
<arp-off> si ese monitor es vga
<cazandobits> claro que es VGA
<cazandobits> pero el conector de la tarjeta VGA esta jodido yu le falta el color rojo
<cousteau> cazandobits, en nvidia-settings te deja activar el monitor adicional?
<cazandobits> por eso lo uso mediante DVI
<arp-off> oO
<cazandobits> con un adaptador
<arp-off> con el DVI vez el color rojo?
<cazandobits> si
<arp-off> ok
<cazandobits> es problema del conector de la tarjeta
<arp-off> eso puede ser tema de la ficha
<arp-off> VgA
<arp-off> pero bueno
<arp-off> es una placa onboard o externa?
<cousteau> si no, se me ocurre: abre un terminal, escribe   xinput --auto   pero no pulses enter, conecta el monitor al puerto DVI, y pulsa enter
<cazandobits> si pero el cable que sale del monitor esta perfecto por que lo he provado en otras torres
<cazandobits> y otros monitores en esta torre les pasa lo mismo
<cazandobits> y en otros SO tb pasa
<george2002_> Lancro: lo instalaste?
<cazandobits> por eso se que es del conector
<Lancro> si
<cazandobits> es una placa externa
<Lancro> se me cayo el irc
<arp-off> ok
<george2002_> que tal?
<cazandobits> nvidia fx5500
<Lancro> es para mp3, no es lo que busco
<george2002_> ha ok
<arp-off> cazandobits: deberias instalar el driver con el monitor conectado x dvi
<arp-off> y si no mal recuerdo.. edita a mano el xorg.conf
<arp-off> talvez
<arp-off> para activar manualmente la saldia dvi
<cazandobits> ese es el tema
<arp-off> tendria que ver realmente donde guarda esa config
<arp-off> no revisaste el Panel de cntrol Nvidia
<arp-off> ?
<cousteau> creo que con abrir el nvidia-settings se debería de poder
<figarocom> hola! me he quedado sin autio en ubuntu :(
<figarocom> audio*
<arp-off> tenes que ejecutarlo con sudo
<cousteau> figarocom, desde que hicistequé?
<arp-off> si no no se guardan los valores
<figarocom> pues costeau e reiniciado
<figarocom> bueno estaba apagado
<figarocom> a sido encenderlo
<figarocom> y chas!
<figarocom> no funciona
<figarocom> ah! instale un par de juegos desde playdeb
<cousteau> y apagado funcionaba? eso sí que es raro... :)
<arp-off> cazandobits: te da la opcion en el panel de control de nvidia para dvi?
<cousteau> figarocom, ha habido alguna actualización de esas que te piden reiniciar?
<figarocom> costeau antes de apagarlo si
<figarocom> jaja
<figarocom> luego ya no :(
<figarocom> ubuntu 10.10
<figarocom> no me ha dicho nada
<figarocom> sobre actualizaciones aun
<figarocom> xD
<cousteau> Sistema > Preferencias > Selector de sistemas multimedia
<cousteau> pestaña Sonido
<volcano> ok ya me entiendo algo con este irc
<cazandobits> arp-off, no me da la opcion
<cousteau> Salida predeterminada: Autodetectar (así lo tengo yo), dale a Prueba, a ver si oyes un pitido
<arp-off> no te muestra para segundo monitor?
<figarocom> costeau
<figarocom> ahora si me funciona
<figarocom> pero se olle peor!
<cousteau> baja el volumen
<figarocom> ¬¬
<figarocom> xD
<cousteau> a lo mejor uno de los controles está muy alto y hace "clipping"
<cousteau> o prueba cambiando la salida por ejemplo a Alsa, OSS...
<arp-off> .
<figarocom> costeau veras en salida tengo
<figarocom> costeau ya parece que se escucha bien..
<figarocom> pero sigo sin comprender como se me ha modificado !:S
<figarocom> gracias :)
<jose> hola, acabo de instalar mysql lighttp y phpmyadmin
<jose> pero no puedo acceder a phpmyadmin desde localhost/phpmyadmin
<Lancro> seleccionaste apache en la instalacion de phpmyadmin?
<jose> nom seleccione lighttpd
<Lancro> ah, pero usas ese
<jose> si si
<jose> instale lighttp mysql
<Lancro> yo es que lo uso con apache
<jose> y el phpmyadmin no da errores en la instalacion, pero no se inicia
<Lancro> a ver que mire una cosa a ver si te sirve espera
<Lancro> usa var/www como localhost tambien?
<jose> no se lo que utiliza, es la primera ver que lo uso
<jose> pero creo que si
<Lancro> puedes probar a montar un link simbolico con sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Lancro> sino va no se me ocurre mas
<jose> Lancro: Pruebo a ver gracias
<Lancro> a ver si te va asi
<cousteau> ¿cómo puedo hacer para abrir más de una sesión X para el mismo usuario?
<Hacoran> buenas
<necorom> alguien sabe donde se guardan las conversaciones del IRC?
<cousteau> necorom, con qué programa?
<necorom> xchat
<cousteau> ~/.xchat2/scrollback/ aunque no parecen archivos de texto
<jmanuel_cool> necorom, por lo general cada canal tiene un log en internet
<jmanuel_cool> !log
<necorom> y me podrias decir donde puedo encontrar el log de #ubuntu-es ?
<george2002_> necorom: me parece que en el navegador es algo asi como log.freenode
<jmanuel_cool> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<necorom> gracias jmanuel_cool felices fiestas
<pmartin> algien puede ayudarme: intento intalar ubuntu 10.10 en un ibm thinkpad 256MB Ram, i 20GM de HD, en modo de prueba funciona, cuando decido intalarlo, despues de elegir el idioma el cursor marca cargando y ahi se queda!. Alguna sugerencia?
<cousteau> hmm, con 256 iría mejor Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<pmartin> puede ser esa la cauda'? he probado con ubuntu y kubunto
<cousteau> desde luego, Lubuntu o Xubuntu irán mejor... tampoco sé seguro cuál puede ser la causa, a lo mejor el CD está mal
<pmartin> le cd, lo he probado con diferentes cd, no creo que sea esta la causa
<cousteau> la instalación suele ser exigente en cuanto a RAM, me parece que Lubuntu no se instala con menos de 192 MB...
<pmartin> en ese caso cual requiere menos ? lubuntu o xubuntu?
<cousteau> lubuntu
<pmartin> la version 10.04?
<aguitel> lubuntu es muy liviana
<pmartin> gracias estoy descargado
<cousteau> o la 10.10, la que prefieras; la 10.04 si no piensas actualizar en un par de años, la 10.10 si prefieres estar más al día
<pmartin> es posible descargar por ftp?
<aguitel> 10.10 es peorcita que 10.04
<rolando> Buenas tardes...!!
<rolando> una pregunta... alguien sabe si existe un atajo con el tecvlado para hacer estos simbolos ♫♪
<rolando> ♫♪
<rolando> PD: feliz navidad
<cousteau> rolando, el primero Ctrl-Shift-u266B (si lo sabré yo...)
<cousteau> el segundo no sé, creo que era u266A
<cousteau> ♪♫♬
<pmartin> gracias, cousteau  y aguitel , estoy descargado la 10.04 por web, ya os dire.
<pmartin> viva ubuntu y su comunidad
<cousteau> (Ctrl-Shift-u266A, u266B y u266C)
<rolando> algo estoy haciendo mal.. por q no me sale..! :/
<rolando> "&&
<aguitel> pmartin, estoy usando una pc de escritorio de 256 de ram ,es bien viejita y hice lo siguiente: instale ubuntu 10.04 luego desinstale gnome completamente de acuerdo con (http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdelucid ) y al toque instale gnome-core y funciona todo barbaro y rapido para mi equipo
<cousteau> Ctrl-Shift-(U, 2, 6, 6, B)
<rolando> al presionar Ctrl+Shift+u266b no me sale nada... !
<rolando> tengo q mantener presionado el ctrl+shift y luego marcar u266b?¿? o ?
<cousteau> sip
<cousteau> rolando, estás en gnome?
<rolando> buena pregunta.. estoy en Kubuntu.. pero el irc de kubuntu no tiene muchos usuarios y por lo general me funcionan las misma soluciones que para gnome..
<rolando> :s
<cousteau> ah... lo decía porque me parece que en aplicaciones KDE no va
<rolando> ya veo...!
<cousteau> prueba con Alt+9835 en el teclado numérico
<rolando> nada...
<dzup> "tengo q mantener presionado el ctrl+shift y luego marcar u266b?¿? o ?" y eo para que?
<rolando> me comentaron algo de usar keytouch para hacer atajos... lo han utilizado..??¿
<dzup> bueno, para forzar una convinacion e teclas yo uso acpi_fakekey
<Holygungner> como saber si tengo mi tarjeta Nvidia activada?
<omikron4> Holygungner: sistema administracion controladores de hardware
<Holygungner> aparece un boton verde driver Nvidia 173 (segun he leido es el antiguo driver)
<omikron4> marca el que pone recomendado y aplica.. Holygungner
<dzup> cat /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants      dice que x ejemplo si: for i in {1..20}; do acpi_fakekey 115;done   sube 20 veses el volumen del parlante
<omikron4> osea activa el recomendado Holygungner
<Holygungner> lo hice y he tenido problemas segun he lido, a los nuvos drivers no funcionan con el 10.10 de ubu
<omikron4> Holygungner: a mi me funcionan con el 10.10
<Holygungner> yo tengo una tarjeta 8400gs
<omikron4> Holygungner: ahi me pillas la mia es una nvidia go 6800
<omikron4> de todas formas el recomendado es el ultimo de nvidia
<Holygungner> yo istalé  el recomendado hace unas horas y la pasé mal
<omikron4> aun asi si tienes activado el 173 ya te funcionan los 2D y no se si los 3D tb porque a mi me funcionaba compiz con el 173 , Holygungner
<Holygungner> tuve que recurrir a otra PC para buscar en la red otra solucion
<martin__> hola!
<Holygungner> a menos que haya otra solucion ya le tengo miedo a esto
<omikron4> pero has probado si te funcionan los efectos, Holygungner
<cousteau> los efectos funcionan hasta con el 96
<omikron4> pues entonces, nvidia esta activada
<omikron4> porque esa era la preguntan, no, Holygungner?
<Holygungner> no me funcionan, eso desde a yer, por que antes funcionanban, hasta que yaer hice una actua parcial, no se que se habrá actualizado, lo cierto es que ya no tengo los efectos pero cuando hago glxinfo | grep direct en cosola aparece que si tengo
<Holygungner> 18573 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3714.511 FPS
<omikron4> has actualizado al 10.10 desde el 10.04, Holygungner?
<Holygungner> no, es una insta limpia, pero ayer se me ocurrio actualizar y zas se me vino esto
<dzup> actualizo ...no funciona ...entonces prueba borrando gconf2 conf archivos, reinicia x y cuenta
<Holygungner> borrar gconf2.conf
<Holygungner> ?
<omikron4> yo de todas formas cuando me ha pasado eso alguna vez, espere a la siguiente actualizacion... cueestion de paciencia.. y de opiniones, jeje
<Holygungner> si esperar 4 meses...
<dzup> borrar los conf...iguration files de el entoro gconf ...me explio? osea los qqqque te salen en ls -al .gonf* co u rm -rf HOME/.gof* y reinicia las X
<Holygungner> dzup explica más claro
 * cousteau prefiere mv antes que rm
<dzup> psea borra los conf_files de su .gconf ...asi cuando reinicie su X crea todo nuevamente, a lo nuevo que istalo, no ocupa reinstalar "en teoria".
<Holygungner> por cierto hay una forma de instalar aplicacione desde firefox?
<dzup> tambien, mejor mv que rf
<cousteau> Holygungner, creo que sí, prueba   apt:xchat
<Holygungner> ok, pero donde estan los gconf?
<Holygungner> eso es lo que no entiendo
<cousteau> en tu home
<cousteau> ~/.gconf y ~/.gconf2
<Holygungner> con apt:programa me aparece una ventana buscando con que aplicacion abrirla
<Holygungner> ok costeau
<cousteau> nv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.old ; mv ~/.gconf2 ~/.gconf2.old
<Holygungner> hay una carpeta que se llama .gconf es esa la que debo borrar?
<dzup> o .. mv ~/.gconf  ~/.gconf2; gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dzup> o como se sienta mejor
<cousteau> mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf2 para qué?
<songer> hola ayuda, quiero ensenar ubuntu a un amigo, lo instaLE EN  una flashsrive pero al hacer el boot y al dar probar sin instalar me pide usuario y pasword
<songer> es el ubuntu.10.10
<cousteau> prueba ubuntu y en blanco
<dzup> lo que esta buscando es que le oja la ultima actualizacion de su software
<cousteau> lo instalaste?
<songer> ya le deje en blanco y sigue pidiendome el user y pasword
<cousteau> songer, lo instalaste o creaste el usb con el creador de usbs arrancables?
<songer> con el arabcable que trae ubuntu
<songer>  diskstartup
<omikron4> una de dos songer o has apretado antes de tiempo o se ha grabado mal
<omikron4> vuelve a hacer otra live, songer
<songer> me tomaria tiempo descargarlo y hacerlo otra vez
<songer> estoy en casa de ese amigo
<Holygungner> :(
<Holygungner>  ya no se que hacer....
<Tarrasquero> holygungner, que te ocurre?
<songer>  pero creo lo dejare para otro dia solo se lo mostraria para que si lo queria lo instalaria
<Holygungner> alguien me puede decir como isnatalar un juego llama urbanterror en este ubuntu?
<omikron4> no, con el mismo que tienes, songer
<songer> esta en micasa
<songer> en mi compu
<dzup> songer: osea ...apenas vaz a instalar pero tienes miedo?
<songer> yo lo tengo ya instalado y ya lo eh hecho con unetboot
<songer> diskstartup
<songer> sin que me pida ususrio y clave
<cousteau> Holygungner, creo que te lo bajas y lo ejecutas... nunca lo he probado
<cousteau> songer, sí, si es un live CD no debería pedir password
<Holygungner> a ver te daré el link y me explicas como hacer para instalar esta cosa
<Holygungner> http://www.urbanterror.info/news/home/
<songer> si es lo mismo que digo por eso entre si existe alguien que me pueda iluminar en el poque me pide ususrio y clave
<dzup> instalalo de getdeb
<cousteau> cd ~/Descargas; chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386; ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<songer> este iso seddescargara en 1.27 minutos y ya no tengo timpo, lo tendre que dejara para otro dia ya que mi amigo ya se va a trabajar
<Holygungner> tengo que bajar el zip?
<dzup> Holygungner: http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/ *click*    o ....el lado oscuro, tu decides.
<cousteau> Holygungner, ehm... creo que sí, bajas el zip, lo descomprimes, entras en la carpeta que ha creado, y haces lo de   chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386; ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<Holygungner> estoy bajando el fulano zip
<dzup> Holygungner: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu
<Holygungner> ya me estoy desencantando del software libre... tengo ya tres años y ismpre  estan los mismos problemas
<dzup> y eso no es nada, tengo mas en linux y veo que no terminan.
<Holygungner> exacto
<Holygungner> siempre  estan los mismos problemas
<dzup> pero de regresar a windos ni a patadas heh
<Holygungner> yo menos... y menos ahora que todo allí estna cerrado e imperativo
<Holygungner> yo menos... y menos ahora que todo allí es tan cerrado e imperativo
<aguitel> Holygungner, haz sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-173
<Brahem> Holygungner q seria el mundo sin problemas??
<Brahem> ps nada
<Brahem> todo son problemass
 * Tarrasquero patea a windows 
<cousteau> por qué el 173 y no el current??
<dzup> quizas no le trabajo.
<Holygungner> brahem es verdad, pero todo el tiempo los mismos problemas????? ya la gente se obstina de lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> aguitel, yo no recomiendo ese
<Brahem> te equivocas
<Holygungner> el current al parecer tare problemas
<aguitel> el current es el ultimo driver y no funciona con placas viejas
<Brahem> los problemas dan mas animo para resolverse
<Brahem> q te pasa aora cual es tu problema
<cousteau> con placas _muy_ viejas _sólo_ funciona el 96
<Brahem> cousteau sera el 95 xd
<cousteau> hay 2: el moderno y el "legacy"; todos los de en medio no valen, están simplemente anticuados
<Holygungner> con placas vierjas no funciona el current, es cierto pero algo paso que desde que actualizcé parecialmnte ayer no he podido activar compiz
<Brahem> holygungner q placa tienes?
<Brahem> tienes un pc antiguo
<cousteau> (es decir, valen, pero están anticuados y no tiene sentido usarlos cuando el current hace lo mismo)
<aguitel> Holygungner, pon en la terminal :glxgears y di que aparece
<Holygungner> una Nvidia 8400GS
<elentrex> felices navidades...
<Holygungner> felices pascuas...
<Brahem> elentrex igualmente bro
<aguitel> Holygungner, te corresponde segun tu tipo de grafica este driver:	
<aguitel> 260.19.29
<elentrex> ustedes no se despegan de aqui ni q se este hundiendo el titanic...
<Holygungner> 260.19.29? como seyo eso? como hacerle? ¿que debo hacer?
<Brahem> elentrex jaja no amigo x) aunke uno de nosotros tenga una bala en la cabeza
<Brahem> nos gusta compartir i ablar :=
<cousteau> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.29-driver.html -> pestaña "Supported products"
<elentrex> Brahem mientras q puedas teclear aqui estan
<cousteau> el "nvidia-current" de repos es el 260.19.algo (más antiguo, pero el mismo)
<Brahem> jaja si
<elentrex> cuentenme de q es la clase de hoy?
<elentrex> tarjeta de video??
<Holygungner> siii tarjetas de video para ubuntu
<elentrex> Holygungner a ya
<Brahem> nada de eso
<Brahem> la clase trata de instalarle compiz a Holygungner
<Brahem> jaja
<Brahem> x)
<Brahem> vistes el video q te manda hace rato?
<elentrex> de q el video?
<Holygungner> s eesta bajando un NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<Holygungner> no no pide no tengo el link, me lo peude enviar por favor?
<Brahem> sii
<Holygungner> no no pide no tengo el link, me lo puede enviar por favor?
<Holygungner> se esta bajando un NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<Brahem> http://www.youtube.com/user/juanetebitel#p/u/7/i7sh1BLW53c
<tarrasquero> provaste con envyng-core?
<Brahem> como sabe q su pc es de 64?
<tarrasquero> digo a holygungner
<Holygungner> nop
<Holygungner> esta mierda se trabo...
<tarrasquero> instala envyng-core y que el lo instale por ti, si quieres te guio en la instalacion...:)
<Holygungner> ok
<tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<Holygungner> no se qu emierda le ha pasao al firefox
<tarrasquero> instala dependencias
<Holygungner> mejor me doy e reinstalo sl sietame de nuvo
<Holygungner> limpio
<Holygungner> ya estoy harto de tocar y tocar
<tarrasquero> por...
<Brahem> Holygunger eres flojo man
<Brahem> tocar de eso se traata man
<Brahem> asi aprendes
<tarrasquero> si crees que instalando de nuevo se acava...
<Brahem> como cres q nosotros aprendemos?
<Brahem> tarrasquero este man es muy flojo
<Holygungner> flojo no... desde ayer ando en esto, instalando desintaldo haciendo esto a qyeyo, y siempre llgo a lo mismo
<tarrasquero> como quieras...
<Holygungner> ahora mismo no se que le pasa al firefox, se trabo
<cousteau> Holygungner, no te instales eso, es complicado; mejor usar el de repos
<tarrasquero> holygungner, prueba es muy sencillo no hay que compilar nada
<Lancro> mi firefox empezo a ir a golpes, a tardar en cargarse...
<Lancro> me meti chrome y va de lujo xD
<Holygungner> a mi me carga rápido
<Holygungner> deja reiniuciar a ver
<cousteau> el driver de repos suele funcionar (el 96 sin embargo casi nunca funciona y hay que descargarlo e instalarlo a mano, lo cual es un fastidio)
<Lancro> y tambien tienes opera en el top 3
<Brahem> Holygungner sabes las horas q me dedico un monton xd :)
<Brahem> este man anda flojo :(
<Pops> hay uruguayos aqui?
<tarrasquero> lancro, configuraste el firefox?
<Brahem> q lastima sobretodo lo q me enseñaron aca es de no andar flojo i buscar informaciion i provar ;)
<Lancro> si
<Lancro> si yo lo llevaba usando años en windows
<Brahem> Pops soy de españa :)
<tarrasquero> en about:config?
<Brahem> Lancro pq no te pones mantra?
<Pops> brahem: no es el mismo :) hola
<Lancro> el about config no lo toque
<Lancro> mantra?
<Brahem> sii
<Brahem> Lancro usasis bactrack?
<Lancro> backtrack lo tengo en una vm
<Lancro> uso ubuntu de main
<Lancro> el firefox ademas limita el numero de pestañas y con la pantalla nueva que me compre panoramica aparecen como estiradas, chrome se adapta bien
<george2002_> lean sobre opera unite
<Lancro> pero vamos lo probare cuando salga la 4 final
<Holygungner> ya le hice sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<Brahem> Lancro mantra es bueno
<Lancro> poniendole la aceleracion hw
<Brahem> Holygungner :)
<Lancro> va bien el flash y demas?
<Holygungner> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete envyng-core
<tarrasquero> holygungner, ahora coloca envyng -t
<Lancro> yo tengo chromium, firefox, opera y chrome
<Lancro> por probar
<Holygungner> si va bien con el flash ya he visto videos de youtube, pleis porno, peliculas etc
<Lancro> me gusta testear jeje
<Lancro> decia el mantra ese
 * cousteau insiste en que con instalar nvidia-current debería valer
<Brahem> Holygungner q cosa?
<Holygungner> no vale cousteau probé 2 veces y las 2 veces me ha salido pantalla negra
<cousteau> Holygungner, reiniciaste después?
<Brahem> no
<Holygungner> si
<Holygungner> y la misma cosa
<Brahem> holygungner renisiaste del todo
<Lancro> desenchufa el pc xD
<Brahem> xd
<cousteau> hmm, yo tuve un problema: la tarjeta se me ponía a máxima resolución y frecuencia de muestreo, y el monitor no la soportaba
<Holygungner> siii reinicie del todo y sale negro, el sonido del login y demás pero todo negro
<Brahem> jajajaja
<Lancro> es posible que sea el monitor
<Brahem> Holygungner te cargaste la resulucion man
<Lancro> si la tarjeta grafica no la coge arranca en VGA standar que yo sepa
<Brahem> a mi tambien me paso
<cousteau> tuve que hacer ctrl-alt-f1, editar con nano el /etc/X11/xorg.conf y modificar unas líneas
<Brahem> eso se arregla con otro pc
<Holygungner> he tenido que hacer ctrl+f1 y editar el xconfig.org
<Pops> no uruguayos aqui? :/
<cousteau> Holygungner, una cosa, ejecuta nvidia-xconfig
<Lancro> si le deja xD
<Brahem> Pops no no andan aka muchoss uruguayos :)
 * tarrasquero desiste del intento :P
<Holygungner> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete envyng-core
<Lancro> a mi es que me falta conocimiento para ayudarte
<elentrex> de pana... deje eso asi...
<Lancro> pero yo desinstalaba el driver de nvidia y demas
<cousteau> Holygungner, instala nvidia-current y después ejecuta nvidia-xconfig
<Holygungner> vamos a dejarlo asi
<cousteau> (que yo sepa, el envyng lo único que hace es instalar el nvidia-current)
 * Brahem te miro mal  cousteau ¬¬  XD
<tarrasquero> cousteau, instalado en la pc dependiendo de la targeta recomiendo un driver determinado
<tarrasquero> recomienda*
<cousteau> tarrasquero, es decir, en el caso de Holygunger, instala el nvidia-current
<tarrasquero> pues si
<tarrasquero> estaria con dos signos +
<tarrasquero> compativilidad y recomendado
<cousteau> si de nvidia sólo hay 2 drivers: el último y el Legacy
<dobladov> alguien sabe si hay un limite máximo de usuarios en linux.
<Pops> dobladov: de wikipedia: "support for up to 232 users (up from 216"
<Pops> 2^32
<Pops> so no te preocupes :P
<dobladov> gracias Pops, no es que tenga pensado hacer tantos, :D
<Pops> hay uruguayos aqui?
<sansen> bo
<aguitel> hay cada uno
<pmartin> No he podido intalar lubuntu en portatil ibm
<pmartin> algien puede ayudarme: intento intalar ubuntu 10.10 en un ibm thinkpad 256MB Ram, i 20GM de HD, en modo de prueba funciona, cuando decido intalarlo, despues de elegir el idioma el cursor marca cargando y ahi se queda!. Alguna sugerencia?
<pmartin> gracias por la ayuda prestada. ha dado un error que he intentado se envie.. pero dice que no es un ubuntu genuino :(
<pmartin> bueno, no dispongo de mas tiempo
<cousteau> ?? ...qué error?
<pmartin> gracias
<pmartin> no, me indicaba el error
<Cibort> Hola! :D
<Cibort> Quiero preguntar
<Cibort> Por que en la web de ubuntu
<Cibort> Ponen esto
<Cibort> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features
<Cibort> Y siendo que uno tiene un iphone y Ubuntu
<Cibort> No reconoce el dispositivo
<Cibort> ?
<xangua> Cibort: se refiere al cliente de ubuntu one para iOS y Android
<xangua> tienes instalado ubuntu one en tu iphone¿
<Cibort> Y como lo instalo?
<Cibort> Si no puedo acceder al PC
<Cibort> Digo al iphone mediante
<Cibort> El PC
<Cibort> (Busco en los repositorios de apple, un momento)
<xangua> ...
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo puedo hacer que se borren todos los archivos de un directorio uno por uno? Es decir, en vez de rm  /directory/*  hacer:  rm /directory/file1,rm /directory/file2  (eso sí, no sé cómo se llama cada archivo)
<xangua> si lo que te refieres es a importar musica a tu iphone, si actualizaste al nuevo iOS no podrás Cibort
<Cibort> Si ahi esta xangua, en los repositorios de Apple
<Cibort> La aplicacion para ubuntu one
<Cibort> <xangua> si lo que te refieres es a importar musica a tu iphone, si actualizaste al nuevo iOS no podrás Cibort
<Cibort> Desde que me lo compre
<Cibort> No he podido
<Cibort> Tal vez es la version
<Cibort> Que no deja
<Cibort> iOS 4.1
<Cibort> (Me lo compre hace 1 mes)
<eyeOSPeru> Saludos.
<eyeOSPeru> Feliz Navidad a todos!...
<Cibort> Feliz navidad eyeOSPeru
<eyeOSPeru> Y que tal... como van por aqui..
<eyeOSPeru> de qeu parter Cibort te comunicas?
<xangua> Cibort: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<xangua> !ot | eyeOSPeru
<kubot> eyeOSPeru: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Cibort> A ver
<eyeOSPeru> Bueno.. quien probo la version  11.04
<eyeOSPeru> esta en beta... pero se ve que tendra mucho potencial
<Cibort> Yo ocupo la LTS, eyeOSPeru
<eyeOSPeru> a mira excelente..
<eyeOSPeru> habra una version con LXDE?
<eyeOSPeru> en la 11.04
<eyeOSPeru> o se sigue con gnome ?
<xangua> ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu,  studio, LUBUNTU
<fosco_> eyeOSPeru: xubuntu lleva xfce y lubuntu lxde
<eyeOSPeru> jejej claro pero cada version tiene un entorno de trabajo diferente
<Cibort> xangua, no me sirve, justo tengo el el 4G y la guia dice
<Cibort> Que no funciona :/
<eyeOSPeru> exacto.. pero quizas se podria integrar en ubuntu.. a lxde como otro entorno.. para inciar
<eyeOSPeru> no separando.. por entornos..
<Cibort> Si se puede eyeOSPeru
<eyeOSPeru> ya q vienen a ser lo mismo pero con diferentes aplicaciones
<Cibort> Puedes tener
<Cibort> KDE, Gnome, LXDE, etc
<eyeOSPeru> solo es un comentario
<Cibort> En un mismo Ubuntu
<Cibort> Y al iniciar, en el grub te pregunta, cual quieres
<eyeOSPeru> ah eso si ...
<eyeOSPeru> lo decia por el instalador
<mimecar> en grub seleccionas el sistema operativo
<eyeOSPeru> ya que cuando arranca.. inica con gnome
<mimecar> no gnome, kde....
<eyeOSPeru> y se debe instalar.. el lxde
<Cibort> mimecar, es que yo vi un video
<Cibort> Donde un tipo
<Cibort> Instala una modificacion al grub
<Cibort> Y se selecciona el sistema
<Cibort> Y luego en otra pantalla negra
<Cibort> El entorno
<Cibort> Deja que lo busco
<eyeOSPeru> que grub se esta trabajando en la 11.04
<mimecar> puedes seleccionar el entorno en el login gráfico
<eyeOSPeru> la del grub 2
<eyeOSPeru> ¿?
<mimecar> 11.04 no ha salido
<eyeOSPeru> y supogno que sigue con el pymounth
<eyeOSPeru> ?
<eyeOSPeru> claro ya salio.
<eyeOSPeru> pero en prueba
<fosco_> eyeOSPeru: meter 4 escritorios en el instalador me parece poco práctico, el instalador debe instalar el sistema, las personalizaciones posteriores corren a cargo de cada usuario
<mimecar> eyeOSPeru: la versión que hay ahora es inestable
<eyeOSPeru> no digo 4 escritoris.. solo me referia..
<eyeOSPeru> a 1 solo el LXDE
<fosco_> para eso tienes lubuntu
<eyeOSPeru> no pesa mucho
<eyeOSPeru> claro pero no tiene mucho soporte
<fosco_> pues instalas normal y al acabar escribes sudo apt-get install lxde
<fosco_> no hay ninguna complicacion
<eyeOSPeru> jaja si se
<cousteau> el cd de lubuntu es como el de ubuntu pero mete lxde en vez de gnome, y algunas aplicaciones ligeras
<eyeOSPeru> pero ponte el caso q no cuentes
<eyeOSPeru> con linea de internet
<eyeOSPeru> en casa
<fosco_> te bajas lubuntu
<eyeOSPeru> tienes ubuntu... instalado
<eyeOSPeru> y quieres tambein trabajar con lxde
<eyeOSPeru> instalas ubuntu ? y tambien lubuntu ?
<eyeOSPeru> jajajajajaja
<fosco_> conversacion absurda, la dejo
<cousteau> eyeOSPeru, y cómo piensas instalar nada sin internet?
<eyeOSPeru> si se puede..
<eyeOSPeru> hace poco se saco.. un software
<eyeOSPeru> un archivo deb
<cousteau> con el synaptic puedes generar scripts de descarga; los ejecutas en otro ubuntu y te descarga los paquetes
<eyeOSPeru> que te baja.. el programa.. con todas las librerias q necesitas..
<eyeOSPeru> lo compila en 1 sola..
<eyeOSPeru> y listo.. lo llevas a tu casa y lo instalas..
<eyeOSPeru> pero el detalle no es eso... solo decia.. que seria bueno q se agrege
<eyeOSPeru> el LXDE.. es liviano
<eyeOSPeru> no pesa mucho..
<cousteau> eyeOSPeru, para eso está Lubuntu
<xangua> ...
<eyeOSPeru> estroy de acuerdo con lo que me dices
<eyeOSPeru> de lubuntu
 * xangua se cansa de leer tantas línas
<cousteau> no pesa, pero ocupa, y si quitaron el gimp porque ocupaba unos cuantos megas imagínate LXDE que ocupará bastante más
<eyeOSPeru> para eso escogeria mejor.. el LXDE que se basa en debian
<eyeOSPeru> pero... ese no es el detalle
<mimecar> eyeOSPeru: no se basa en debian
<eyeOSPeru> el hecho q solo"comento"
<eyeOSPeru> es que seria bueno agregar....
<eyeOSPeru> ponte el caso...
<eyeOSPeru> instalas ubuntu.. 11.04 (caso hipotetico)
<eyeOSPeru> pero no cuentas con linea de internet...
<mimecar> instalas 10.10
<eyeOSPeru> pero deseas estudiar o saber sobre LXDE
<mimecar> con lubuntu
<eyeOSPeru> tendrias ? q instalar en otra particion ? lubuntu?
<eyeOSPeru> me acuerdo cuando trabajaba con red hat..
<mimecar> no, solo es un programa
<eyeOSPeru> uff q tiempos..
<eyeOSPeru> tenia para escoger escritorios.. :D
<eyeOSPeru> todo venia en un cd... :D
<mimecar> descarga el dvd de ubuntu
<eyeOSPeru> mas o menos eso era mi sugerencia.. no digo..
<eyeOSPeru> meter... todos...
<eyeOSPeru> en un cd..
<cousteau> eyeOSPeru, eso sería un poco absurdo, instalar 2 ubuntus
<eyeOSPeru> solo el entorno lxde que me parece mejor q flubox
<mimecar> eyeOSPeru: eso YA está
<eyeOSPeru> aunq tiene sus hinchas
<mimecar> descarga el dvd de ubuntu
<eyeOSPeru> claroo...
<cousteau> eyeOSPeru, a lo mejor con el alternate cd se puede, no sé si viene el lxde metido
<eyeOSPeru> descargar el dvd de ubuntu
<eyeOSPeru> su lo descarge
<eyeOSPeru> tampco esta :D
<mimecar> alternate solo es la instalación en modo texto
<xangua> mimecar: el dvd de ubuntu solo viene con todos los idiomas, no con todos los paquetes
<mimecar> eyeOSPeru: descarga lubuntu entonces
<xangua> mm me equivoco¿¿
<eyeOSPeru> ubuntu dvd es otra cosa..
<mimecar> xangua: no se, no he instalado las últimas de ubuntu
<eyeOSPeru> veo q no se entendio la pregunta.. mejor cambiemos a otro tema
<eyeOSPeru> bueno seguira ubuntu con pymouth ?
<eyeOSPeru> o cambiara aa xsplash?
<mimecar> para que tienen que cambiar?
<eyeOSPeru> yo que se quizas hay otra entrada mejor asi como cambia GDM
<cousteau> eyeOSPeru, puedes clonar los 30 GB de repos de Ubuntu y llevarlos en un blu-ray o algo
<eyeOSPeru> puede cambiar pymouth..
<mimecar> eyeOSPeru: GDM no lo van a cambiar
<eyeOSPeru> si se q se puede clonar..
<eyeOSPeru> como q no lo can a cambiar
<eyeOSPeru> que no has leido
<eyeOSPeru> lo utlimo. ?¿?¿
<mimecar> que es lo último?
<eyeOSPeru> GDM cambiara :D
<mimecar> pon enlaces que digan eso
<omar_> Hola a todos, Feliz Navidad!!!!
<eyeOSPeru> por ligthDM
<eyeOSPeru> Feliz Navidad Omar..
<tarrasquero> =mente omar_
<omar_> ok, jejeje
<eyeOSPeru> ahi les paso el hilo.. http://revistalinux.net/noticias/lightdm-podria-sustituir-a-gdm-en-ubuntu-11-04/
<mimecar> eso de que el proyecto GDM cambie su gestor de accesos..
<eyeOSPeru> pero de hecho q cambia..
<eyeOSPeru> asi cambio xsplash..
<eyeOSPeru> ademas son cosas de esas personas :D
<tarrasquero> alguien sabe alguna tienda online barata para comprar, referente a la imformatica?
<omar_> alguien de chile? tengo ṕroblemas con internet móvil de entel
<eyeOSPeru> nosotros solo podemos opinar
<eyeOSPeru> abiertamente
<eyeOSPeru> claro
<mimecar> si ubuntu se pone a cambiar cosas de los proyectos al final habrá problemas
<eyeOSPeru> quieres crear tu tienda on line
<omar_> alguien de chile? tengo ṕroblemas con internet móvil de entel
<fosco_> tarrasquero: en que pais?
<eyeOSPeru> jajaj pero que problemas...
<tarrasquero> fosco_, españa
<eyeOSPeru> no veo problemas..
<eyeOSPeru> bueno...  :D
<eyeOSPeru> quien dijo tienda online. ¿?
<eyeOSPeru> eCommerce ?
<fosco_> tarrasquero: pixmania.com
<eyeOSPeru> language soap ¿?
<omar_> no logro conectarme a internet con entel móvil
<tarrasquero> ok gracias fosco_
<eyeOSPeru> metodologia CRM
<eyeOSPeru> ¿?
<eyeOSPeru> Para desarrollar en ubuntu una tienda on line... recomiendo prestashop y desarrollalo con netbeans ademas usa xampp
<eli_> 7LIST
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pascueros
<thargasz> alguien me puede decir como hacer para guardar los videos q veo del navegador ?
<thargasz> para tenerloo en mi pc
<thargasz> ?
<thargasz> se me olvido cual es la carpetaa ?
<mimecar> puedes usar alguna extensión de firefox
<mimecar>  /tmp
<thargasz> Gracias !!
<thargasz> :D
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo puedo asignarle a otro archivo estos permisos?   (es una carpeta :D)   drwx------
<colo> hola: feliz navidad !!!!   como se hace la coneccion a un modem inalambrico con sercicio de cable?
<aguitel> que tipo de modem
<colo> es un cisco
<colo> 2320
<aguitel> lo que te puedo sugerir es google
<colo> y bue... gracias igual
<fanta> http://damoslacara.tk/
<maximiliano> Alguien que me ayude por favor
<tarrasquero> pregunta sin mas maximiliano
<maximiliano> tengo mi disco particionado, en la mayor instalé Ubuntu, y en la menor Debian...ahora no puedo acceder a Ubuntu...
<tarrasquero> maximiliano, ubuntu esta en la 1ª o 2ª particion?
<maximiliano> en la 1ra
<tarrasquero> la ultima en instalar fue debian no?
<maximiliano> si
<weeifuh> debian se comporta como windows? :D
<tarrasquero> deveria a ver detectado a ubuntu
<maximiliano> y ahora estoy por debian mediante un internet cableado... y no sé como configurar el wifi del notebook...
<tarrasquero> maximiliano, descarga supergubdisck
<tarrasquero> supergrubdisck
<maximiliano> y como hago eso? en Debian?
<tarrasquero> en google
<tarrasquero> !google supergrubdisk
<kubot> Super Grub Disk: <http://forjamari.linex.org/>; Super Grub Disk (Linux) - Descargar: <http://super-grub-disk.softonic.com/linux>; Tutorial Super Grub Disk (MBR) - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1135411/Tutorial-Super-Grub-Disk-_MBR_.html>; [Descarga del día] Super Grub Disk, recupera tu arranque sin ...: <http://bitelia.com/2010/07/super-grub-disk-recupera-tu-arranque- (2 more messages)
<maximiliano> el dos o el uno?=
<tarrasquero> que version de ubuntu usas?
<maximiliano> Ubuntu 10.10
<maximiliano> estoy en esta página http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<tarrasquero> el 2
<reepeecheep> reepeecheep: alguien sabe como funciona el Bluethoo o como se escriba???
<reepeecheep> de los celulares
<reepeecheep> más especificamente (o sea la comunicación entre una compu y un cel)
<reepeecheep>  y que necesito para mandar datos de un cel a una computadora?
<tarrasquero> reepeecheep, sudo apt-get install bluez
<reepeecheep> no necesito ningun hardware??
<tarrasquero> reepeecheep, despues de instalar conecta el bluethoot sin mas
<reepeecheep> o lago que la compu tenga??
<tarrasquero> pues si el usb bluethoot
<tarrasquero> algunas lo incorporan
<maximiliano> descargé un archivo .ISO
<maximiliano> como instalo el super grub 2?
<reepeecheep> y si no lo tengo??
<tarrasquero> pues tu diras reepeecheep
<tarrasquero> maximiliano, eso es una iso booteable
<reepeecheep> no no lo tengo
<tarrasquero> la quemas en un cd para iniciarla en el boteo
<maximiliano> ya
<maximiliano> es de menos de 2 mb cierto?
<tarrasquero> reepeecheep, pues como tener cpu y no tener pantalla, no tienes nada
<maximiliano> entonces tendré hacer eso siempre que prenda el pc?
<tarrasquero> no maximiliano
<tarrasquero> ese restaura el grub
<reepeecheep> tarrasquero, por eso preguntaba  que se necesitaba mi amigo
<maximiliano> grabaré el .ISO a un cd
<tarrasquero> maximiliano, conservala bien es buena herramienta
<tarrasquero> reepeecheep, cuestan poco
<reepeecheep> ooohhh
<tarrasquero> 10 o 12 €
<reepeecheep> pues si es poco
<fringe1> se puede realizar el booteo del super gurb 2 desde una memoria usb?
<tarrasquero> fringe1, no lo hize nunca
<tarrasquero> ojala
<tarrasquero> pero un cd regrabable es buena opcion
<maximiliano> tarrasquero, entonces despues de grabar el cd... que hago?
<tarrasquero> botearlo
<maximiliano> inicio el pc
<maximiliano> con el cd puesto..
<tarrasquero> y colocarle el idioma castellano
<maximiliano> y supuestamente me dará a escoger entre Ubuntu y debian?
<jmanuel_cool> fringe1, si, si se puede
<maximiliano> a que te refieres con "bootear"
<jmanuel_cool> maximiliano, arrancar
<tarrasquero> maximiliano, no es asi es un poco mas complejo, aunque esta en castellano
<tarrasquero> !google botear_cd
<kubot> Botear CD en maquina vieja - Foros del Web: <http://www.forosdelweb.com/f27/botear-cd-maquina-vieja-814890/>; 2009 Junio: <http://windows.programasfull.com/2009/06>; Windows/system32/config/system - Foro de InfoSpyware: <http://www.forospyware.com/t338339.html>; no puedo formatear mi pc... no inicia desde cd... ayuda!!! - Foro ...: <http://www.forospyware.com/t101307.html>; como hacer (2 more messages)
<maximiliano> ya tengo listo el cd...
<maximiliano> voy a bootear
<maximiliano> :S!
<maximiliano> nos vemos..
<tarrasquero> maximiliano,ok
<fringe1> sabra maximiliano iniciar desde cd?
<fanta> Contra la ley sinde, los internautas damos la cara:   http://damoslacara.tk/
 * tarrasquero cree que nu
<reepeecheep> sale gracias nos estamos viendo
<tarrasquero> bay
<maximiliano> Hola
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  como t ha ido?
<maximiliano> si me sirvió el supregrub, ahora estoy mediante Ubuntu
<maximiliano> pero-.--
<maximiliano> necesito entonces siempre el Cd, para iniciar por Ubuntu?
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  no, tienes que recuperar el grub
<maximiliano> por que cuando no está el cd... el sistema se inicia con Debian
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-26
<maximiliano> ?
<maximiliano> pero como recupero el grub?
<maximiliano> lo puedo hacer con Ubuntu?
<fringe1> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<maximiliano> ok
<maximiliano> iniciaré mediante live cd...
<Pablo1> maximiliano: No necesitas el live CD, si ya tienes ubuntu instalado y con el grub instalado, se supone
<Pablo1> maximiliano: sudo update-grub
<maximiliano> Pablo1, en tutorial de fringe1 dice que necesito el live cd..
<maximiliano> aa ok..
<Pablo1> maximiliano: Y se supone que te detectará el debian
<Pablo1> maximiliano: Y después lo instalas al MBR con el comando de laguía
<Pablo1> maximiliano: pero asegúrate cómo se llama el disco duro normalmente será /dev/sda pero compruébalo!
<maximiliano> Pablo1, ya hice sudo update-grub, que ahora que debo hacer?
<Pablo1> sudo fdisk -l
<maximiliano> ya
<Pablo1> cuantos discos duros tienes
<maximiliano> /dev/sda1               1       26756   214913024   83  Linux
<maximiliano> /dev/sda2           38306       38913     4883760   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<maximiliano> /dev/sda3           26757       38305    92767342+  83  Linux
<tarrasquero> supongo que eso es 1
<Pablo1> eso son tres particiones de /dev/sda
<Pablo1> bueno, pues tienes que hacer:
<Pablo1> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<maximiliano> lo debo hacer con live cd... o ahora mismo por Ubuntu?
<Pablo1> ahora mismo
<maximiliano> ya
<Pablo1> yo creo que ya está, Prueba a reiniciar....
<maximiliano> reiniciaré entonces..
<maximiliano> nos vemos..
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  saca el cd
<maximiliano> jaja si tienes razón...
<maximiliano> amigos, más que agradecido.... funcionó....gracias Pablo1, fringe1, tarrasquero
<tarrasquero> pablo1, te ayudo +
<tarrasquero> pero..por nada
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  :)
<Pablo1> :)
<Pablo1> (es que el otro día me pasó lo mismo)
<tarrasquero> por lo - tienes el detalle de entrar a dar gracias :)
<tarrasquero> salgo
<AndroUser> prueba
<jocdz> .
<dzup2> buenas
<TrueNhero> felices pascuas a todos
<dzup2> igualmente
<jmanuel_cool> me voy a seguir bebiendo
<dorel> alguien sabe como configurar tor ?
<kadiski> hola a todos
<kadiski> una consulta
<kadiski> alguien sabe porque al momento de loguearse se demora
<kadiski> y sale el mensage de login timed out ...... 60 sec...
<kadiski> me tiene asi como 10 minutos
<kadiski> y luego me deja entrar
<kadiski> eso con la version 10.04
<kadiski> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kadiski> auxilioooooooooooooooo
<kadiski> alguna alma caritativa por favor
<mama21mama> kadiski, remove gdm y resintala
<mama21mama> para ir descartando.
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<TrueNhero> http://pastebin.com/1VNCC8sV ayuda
<mama21mama> No existe el fichero o el directorio
<mama21mama> falta el source.
<cousteau> TrueNhero, tendrás que instalar mesa-common-dev... y no ejecutes make como sudo, no hace falta (sólo te hará falta en todo caso en el make install)
<TrueNhero> ok
<dzup21> cuhhhhhhhh, leyendo y php es bien cabron :)
<cousteau> (buenas noches)
<TrueNhero> que haria sin cousteau barcelona
<dzup21> me gusta heh
<cousteau> ouch
<TrueNhero> jahajah
<dzup21> para los que dijeron ....yo no soy gay, entonces ...
<dzup21> ....ese mensaje solo lo vio zoko_
<dorel> alguien ah utilizado tor ?
<dzup21> yo si, pero vi cosas muy feas y mejor no :)
<dorel> y sabe como hacer para que no pueda ser podible que detecten que utilizas proxys
<dzup21> utilizas proxys es casi imposile de servir ...
<dzup21> porque  si conectas traes registro, entonces si traes registro traes IP entonces ...la IP trae MAC ...pues un ....tor si tienes permisos, igual no sirve .
<dorel> entonces es imposible que no te puedan rastrar ?
<dzup21> ...alguien con suficiente permisos lo mira .
<kadiski> gracias mama21mama
<kadiski> hare la prueba
<my7h0z> buenas noches
<my7h0z> podria alguien ayudarme
<SynFlag> my7h0z: con que?
<my7h0z> tengo un disco particionado
<my7h0z> y cuando iniciaba no me cargaba la particion donde tengo informacion
<my7h0z> asi que buscando en la red
<my7h0z> encontre una forma de montarlo al inicio
<SynFlag> si
<SynFlag> con fstab
<my7h0z> creando una carpeta en media
<SynFlag> aja
<SynFlag> y el problema?
<my7h0z> y editando /etc/fstab
<my7h0z> que no puedo modificar los archivos
<my7h0z> no borrarlos
<my7h0z> y copiarlos a otra carpeta
<my7h0z> supongo que tengo que ser root
<my7h0z> o algo asi
<SynFlag> my7h0z
<my7h0z> le pregunta es si tengo que modificar algo mas
<SynFlag> desmonta el disco
<SynFlag> si
<SynFlag> desmonta el disco
<my7h0z> para que pueda modificarlos sin ser root
<my7h0z> aja
<SynFlag> desmonta el disco
<SynFlag> y a la carpeta
<SynFlag> que creaste en /media
<SynFlag> puede ser no se
<SynFlag> -/media/disco2
<SynFlag> entras
<SynFlag> cd /media
<SynFlag> chmod 777 disco2
<SynFlag> y dejame ver la linea del fstab
<my7h0z> ok dame un segundo
<SynFlag> cat /etc/fstab
<SynFlag> en un pastebin
<my7h0z> me explicas eso de pastebin porfavor
<SynFlag> el topic
<SynFlag> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<SynFlag> pegas el contenido ahi
<SynFlag> para no hacer flood aca
<my7h0z> ok
<my7h0z> listo ya lo pege en la pagina del topic
<SynFlag> ok
<SynFlag> pasame la URL
<SynFlag> sino como lo vere
<my7h0z> y ya hice lo de chmod 777 a mi carpeta d470z
<my7h0z> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547647/
<SynFlag> ok a ver
<my7h0z> disculpa soy nuevo en esto
<SynFlag> /dev/sda5 /media/d470z ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<SynFlag> yo pondria
<SynFlag> /dev/sda5 /media/d470z auto defaults 0 0
<SynFlag> proba asi my7h0z
<my7h0z> ok cambiando
<SynFlag> luego reinicia la PC y me contás como te fue
<my7h0z> puse en terminal sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<my7h0z> cambie el ultima linea
<mama21mama> nooo
<my7h0z> y guarde, solo reinicio?
<mama21mama> nooo
<SynFlag> ponelo como te dije my7h0z
<mama21mama> no se... digo
<SynFlag> no uses gedit
<my7h0z> entonces?
<SynFlag> en terminal
<SynFlag> usa nano
<SynFlag> o vim
<SynFlag> ya esta igual
<SynFlag> esta hecho
<SynFlag> pone
<SynFlag> sudo cat /etc/fstab
<SynFlag> y fijate si quedo como te dije
<my7h0z> ok
<SynFlag> mama21mama: no te hagas el pillo
<mama21mama> que pa
<mama21mama> so?
<mama21mama> yooo
<mama21mama> jaja
<SynFlag> se
<SynFlag> chmod 777 al home
<my7h0z> si SynFlag ya quedo la ultima linea como dijiste
<SynFlag> lo conoce todo freenode eso
<SynFlag> listo
<SynFlag> my7h0z: reinicia
<my7h0z> ya solo reinicio?
<mama21mama> jaja
<SynFlag> si
<my7h0z> ok regreso en un momento
<mama21mama> el chmod es peligroso con sudo delante, pero se puede solucionar.
<SynFlag> no uso sudo
<mama21mama> yo igual
<mama21mama> puppy anda en root
<mama21mama> siempre.
<SynFlag> no uso puppy
<mama21mama> ubuntu cambiando lso permisos de los archivos importantes es sencillo recuperarlo con el live-cd
<mama21mama> supongo.
<SynFlag> no uso ubuntu
<mama21mama> es irrelevante lo que uses.
<SynFlag> no para mi salud mental
<mama21mama> supongo que si es algo de su persona claro que no es irrelevante.
<SynFlag> mama21mama: no tiene coherencia ni coexion eso que dijiste.
<mama21mama> lo mismo digo de
<mama21mama> <SynFlag> no uso sudo
<SynFlag> si lo tiene
<SynFlag> es informativo
<SynFlag> no uso sudo
<mama21mama> pero quien quiere saber que usa o deja de usar?
<SynFlag> en rta a: <mama21mama> el chmod es peligroso con sudo delante, pero se puede solucionar.
<mama21mama> a
<SynFlag> a quien le importa saber el peligro de sudo?
<SynFlag> xd
<mama21mama> <SynFlag> mama21mama: no tiene coherencia ni coexion eso que dijiste. | a que se refiere?
<mama21mama> tiene duda
<SynFlag> mama21mama: no la tiene, no dijiste nada claro.
<mama21mama> * Se ha recibido un CTCP VERSION de SynFlag
<mama21mama> digo por esto
<SynFlag> no usas puppy
<SynFlag> -mama21mama- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<mama21mama> como sabe que esa informacion no la cambie¿
<SynFlag> my7h0z: y?
<SynFlag> mama21mama: porque no le da la cabeza =)
<my7h0z> gracias SynFlag
<mama21mama> sudo umount -a
<mama21mama> sudo mount -a
<mama21mama> era no reinicia.
<mama21mama> *reiniciar
<SynFlag> de nada my7h0z
<SynFlag> cumpli mi obra de buena accion del dia
<mama21mama> pero mal echa
<SynFlag> mama21mama: si tenes ganas de charlar ##slackware-es
<my7h0z> ya funciono como debia
<SynFlag> mama21mama: cerra el ocote
<my7h0z> solo me costo un poco conectarme a mi red inalambrica
<mama21mama> my7h0z, reinicio para el fstab?
<SynFlag> al chico le funciona
<my7h0z> pero ya todo va bien
<mama21mama> la primera ves que veo para una particion reiniciar
<SynFlag> psss
<SynFlag> ##slackware-es
<mama21mama> claro que ##slackware-es no es #slackware hay un largo camino
<SynFlag> si
<SynFlag> como este
<SynFlag> 8=========D~~~~~~
<mama21mama> claro en mandar a reiniciar
<SynFlag> mama21mama: cometela
<mama21mama> jajaja esas reacciones parecen a ?
<my7h0z> yo reinicie mama21mama y me funciono
<mama21mama> gente que no se puede dialogar en ##slackware-es
<my7h0z> la verdad que soy relativamente nuevo en linux
<mama21mama> my7h0z, hay un comando para no reinciar
<my7h0z> asi que no se mucho
<mama21mama> el comando es:
<mama21mama> sudo amount -a
<mama21mama> y luego
<mama21mama> sudo mount -a
<mama21mama> con eso salva de no reciniar.
<mama21mama> pero como <SynFlag> ni sabe lo que quiere anda buscando que ponerle al pc
<mama21mama> lo mando a reinciar.
<my7h0z> eso lo habia visto en donde vi lo que hice la primera ves
<mama21mama> a
<mama21mama> bien no dije nada.
<my7h0z> pero como te digo no se muu bien de linux y como me dijeron que reiniciara
<my7h0z> pues asi lo hice
<my7h0z> pero gracias por el dato mama21mama
<my7h0z> asi se aprende de a poco
<mama21mama> por nada
<aSy[x]> my7h0z: no le hagas caso a ese perejil
<mama21mama> anotele en un apunte o algo
<aSy[x]> solo sabe darle chmod 777 al home
<my7h0z> eso hare mama21mama
<mama21mama> me parece que <aSy[x]> es <SynFlag> para esconder el manto
<mama21mama> jaja
<mama21mama> tiene temor que le den ban. a su manto jaja
<aSy[x]> mama21mama habla cuando suene la campanita
<my7h0z> ammm
<my7h0z> buenas noches y gracias
<Tiffon> nas fiestas
<ioeee> hola, estoy intentando hacer funcionar lkl y no hay forma, alguien me ayuda?
<mimecar> que hace ese programa?
<ioeee> es un keylogger
<ioeee> necesito uno, me da igual cual sea
<mimecar> ese tipo de programas no es normal usarlos
<ioeee> ya
<mimecar> aparte de que pueden mandar tus dados al programador de la aplicación
<ioeee> pero necesito hacer un registro
<mimecar> guardando todos los datos que escribe el usuario en el sistema?
<ioeee> si
<mimecar> no conozco keylogger
<mimecar> pero la posibilidad que manden esos datos a otra máquina de la red es grande
<ioeee> pero alguna forma tiene que haber
<ioeee> necesito que se registren en la misma maquina
<fzeta> re
<c0dek> Hola hay alguien?
<mimecar> si
<c0dek> Hola mimecar buenos dias
<c0dek> Acabo de hacer un uptime en mi consola
<c0dek> Y me gustaria que me explicaras algo
<c0dek> Podria ser?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente al canal
<c0dek> 07:39:43 up 15:29, 2 users, load average: 1.13, 1.17, 1.08
<c0dek> Que se refiere "2 user"
<c0dek> ?
<Surrealist>        uptime gives a one line display of the following information.  The cur‐
<Surrealist>        rent time, how long the system has been running,  how  many  users  are
<Surrealist>        currently  logged  on,  and the system load averages for the past 1, 5,
<Surrealist>        and 15 minutes.
<mimecar> el usuario de la consola y el usuario del sistema
<Surrealist> ups
<c0dek> Ahh, pensé que habia otra persona conectada a mi pc :S
<c0dek> Gracias mimecar
<fzeta> mmmm
<fzeta> mmm
<cloud> :D
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mimecar> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hi mimecar
<DonNadie> hola
<DonNadie> tengo un problema con el office-impress
<DonNadie> al abrir una presentación se ve todo mal
<DonNadie> alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> ¿que formato tiene la presentación?
<DonNadie> ppsx
<mimecar> mal formato
<mimecar> no puedes conseguirla en powerpoint 2003?
<DonNadie> ppsx de donde seria?
<mimecar> office 2007
<DonNadie> es que me dicen ha estado creada con lindcat
<DonNadie> y todos los demás, pueden verla bien, según dicen, desde ubuntu
<mimecar> todos tienen la misma versión de ubuntu?
<DonNadie> no los e visto con mis ojos, pero esa es la teoria
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<DonNadie> la 10.10
<DonNadie> está actualizada
<DonNadie> otro problema..
<DonNadie> no me deja modificar los privilegios de un archico
<edu> buenos días, un humilde saludo de edu24x para esta sala.
<DonNadie> está en "solo lectura" y no me deja ponerlo en "lectura y escritura"
<DonNadie> hola edu
<edu> Saludso DonNadie.
<mimecar> ¿donde está ese archivo DonNadie ?
<DonNadie> en un cd
<mimecar> en ese caso no puedes hacer lo que quieres
<DonNadie> no puedo abrirlo, porque sale está en solo lectura
<DonNadie> :S
<mimecar> copialo a tu carpeta home
<mimecar> en un cd no puedes escribir
<DonNadie> ok, gracias
<jose__> para la instalación de postfix necesito añadir algun paquete adicional a mi lighttpd?
<erUSUL> jose__: postfix no tiene nada 1que ver con lighttpd.
<jose__> erUSUL: lo unico que si que tiene que ver es posteriormente el servidor imap?
<erUSUL> los srvidores de imap deberian ser capaces de trabajar con cualquier mta ( se postfix u otro ).
<jose__> mi intencion es poner en funcionamiento en una maquina virtual un servidor de correo con postfix y horde
<jose__> y a pesar de que llevo mucho rato googleando no encuentro nada que mis limitados conocimientos puedan entender
<jose__> para horde todo lo que leo me obliga a tener instalado apache y yo quiero lighttpd
<nasser> hola
<nasser> como instalo shockwave player?
<mimecar> descarga el plugin de la web de adobe
<mimecar> solo si tu sistema es de 32 bits
<holygungner> Hola amigos, saludos desde Venzuela
<holygungner> Venezuela
<george2002> hola camarada XD
<holygungner> yo soy un usuario novato de ubuntu, apneas tengo poco tiempo máximo tres años, soy un usuario normal y correinte
<weeifuh> saludos, igual 3 años es un buen tiempo
<holygungner> george, sabrás tu de un script que mne convierta los archivos .doc a pdf? por lotes?
<holygungner> si 3 años es buen tiempo, pero se algo, no suy gurú ni da por el estilo
<george2002> en gnome look lo encuentras, en el apartado de nautilus
<holygungner> pero puedo aprender
<holygungner> ahh ok
<holygungner> amigos ya vuelvo, voy a comprar el periodico
<holygungner> amigos ya vuelvo, voy a comprar el periodico
<holygungner> Voy a comprar el periodico
<TrueNhero> hola a todos
<Brahem> ola
<TrueNhero> buenas
<TrueNhero> alguien me ve?
<Lancro> si si
<Lancro> buenas
<TrueNhero> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<TrueNhero> !puppylinux
<kubot> El facto !puppylinux no existe.
<holygungner> como que no existe si hasta hace poco sacaron una nueva version
<TrueNhero> 28q bueno q me ven es q estoy probando una version de celular
<holygungner> http://puppylinux.org
<holygungner> Version 5.1.1
<TrueNhero> holygungner voy a probar turbopup
<holygungner> turbopup? no sabía la existencia de esa distro
<Brahem> saludos
<TrueNhero> bueno me reconectare q se jodio esto, si yo la descubri hace poco, y puppy studio y algo llamado PAW para artistas
<Brahem> TrueNhero i de q va la distribucion?
<TrueNhero> en si cual?
<Brahem> q distribucion usas :)
<TrueNhero> uso ubuntu, xubuntu; brahem
<Brahem> :)
<Brahem> Pq no usas bactrack :)
<Brahem> backtrack :)
<Brahem> bueno te lo digo si te gusta testear i esas cosas
<Brahem> aunke  haces bien con esas distribuciones :)
<TrueNhero> alguien ha usado zenwalk?
<Brahem> ni idea de eso TrueNhero :(
<Brahem> q es eso de zenwalk amigo :)
<TrueNhero> q es backtrack?
<Brahem> una distribucion de linux
<holygungner> amigos alguno tiene un script que haga conversión de archivos .doc a PDF por lotes?
<TrueNhero> zenwalk creo q es una distro
<Brahem> holygungner por internet creo q hay webs q te lo acen
<Brahem> ok :)
<TrueNhero> dew
<holygungner> encontre el gnomelook, no me sirve
<holygungner> amigos alguno tiene un script que haga conversión de archivos .doc a PDF por lotes? urgente lo necesito
<holygungner> no me hechan una manita?
<TrueNhero> nas im back
<holygungner> necesito un script para conversión de archivos .doc a PDF por lotes
<demian> hola tengo un problema de sonido me pueden ayudar?
<demian> cuando quiero ver el controlador me lo muestra 5 segundos y luego desaparace y no tengo sonido.
<TrueNhero> demian busca en google alsa reload force
<adriel>  ayuda  quiero saber si el programa de mac final cut puee correr en ubuntu
<TrueNhero> demian a q te refieres con controlador?
<arp-off> controlador = driver ...
<adriel>  ayuda  quiero saber si el programa de mac final cut puee correr en ubuntu
<arp-off> que programa es ese?
<TrueNhero> adriel no puede nativo, pero si en makina virtual,
<arp-off> ejecutas app's de mac no
<arp-off> ejecutar*
<adriel> truenhero cual tu considera que es una makina virtual que se use en ubuntu
<arp-off> virtualbox
<TrueNhero> adriel: para q kieres correrlo? no tienes mac?
<arp-off> busca un software similar para ubuntu
<TrueNhero> <TrueNhero> adriel: para q kieres correrlo? no tienes mac?
<adriel> truenhero ese es el punto k no tengo mac y me interesa correrlo en linux
<Lostizytu> hola
<Lostizytu> mi duda es la siguiente : realize un upgrade : ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 ... ahora me sale pantalla negra, no me sale la pantalla de logeo
<Lostizytu> que puedo hacer
<Lostizytu> :S
<TrueNhero> adriel: usa cinelerra q es igual
<TrueNhero> !linux
<kubot> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<david_> me a venido un colega con el problema de que parece que se le a ido los usuarios es ubuntu 9.04 y por mucho que le pone su usuario no puede entrar, es mas no se puede entrar, y no se lo que hacer
<david_> es el ordenador del colegio
<Lostizytu> y si lo crea como root?
<david_> no tiene cd e intentado hacer lo por los pendriver
<david_> en live cd y nada
<david_> pero no puedo acceder a la consola
<david_> ni cttrl -f1
<david_> me dice usuario le pngo el suyo y nada
<pusho> hola
<holygungner> amigos alguno tiene un script que haga conversión de archivos .doc a PDF por lotes?
<holygungner> es para convertir un pequeño lotes de archivos doc que acabo de bajar a PDF
<mimecar> holygungner: cuandos doc tienes para convertir?
<holygungner> mimecar ahorita son 30 archivos
<mimecar> abrelos e imprime a pdf
<mimecar> tardas menos que buscando el script
<holygungner> 1 por 1?
<mimecar> si
<holygungner> no hay un metodo más rápido?
<mimecar> seguramente
<holygungner> no hay un script un comando o algo?
<pusho> existe un programa, pero no se si estara aplicable para ubuntu
<pusho> podrias correrlo en windows o en alguna maquina virtual
<mimecar> tardas menos si lo haces uno a uno
<pusho> pero este es por lote
<pusho> alguien me puede ayudar con el cambio del puto cursor...aun no puedo hacerlo funcionar bien
<mimecar> lo puedes cambiar desde Apariencia
<pusho> la verdad soy un poco nuevo en esto y he leido y visto muchos videos
<pusho> pero no pasa nada
<pusho> el problema es que no conosco la extencion que deben tener los "paquetes de cursores"
<mimecar> busca en gnome-look
<pusho> por ende no puedo instalarlos de forma normal, ya que se bajan en .rar
<mimecar> o en el centro de software
<mimecar> es raro que cosas de linux esten en rar
<pusho> mmm ok mirare, sino pregunto nuevamente
<pusho> bueno, los cursores bajan asi
<Lancro> no es tan raro
<Lancro> esta el unrar
<mimecar> si, pero se suele usar .tar.gz o .bz2
<Lancro> si
<Lancro> yo uso el rar por el anime que a veces te lo meten en un rar
<pusho> mmm no sale nada
<mimecar> apariencia, temas, personalizar, punteros
<pusho> si, tan nuevo no soy....pero si descargo uno, no me da la opcion de instalar
<pusho> o como lo hago para que me aparesca dentro de la lista
<mimecar> buscalos en el centro de software
<holygungner> ammm ok eso ahré, estaba buscando en googlem y nahhh
<holygungner> Estaba buscando en google y nahhh
<holygungner> y estaba buscando en el Centro de ubuntu y naaaahhhh
<holygungner> :(
<mimecar> hazlo a mano
<Skyark> hola tengo una consulta sobre squid alguien puede ayudarme?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos desde el pais de la resaca
<mimecar> !ask Skyark
<kubot> Skyark: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Skyark> En mi trabajo tengo un servidor proxy (bajo ubuntu porsupuesto) squid y con porxy transparente y solo tengo que dejarlo para unas cuantes pc, puedo hacer una lista de un rango de ip o de macaddress o de ip para dar ese acceso?
<linux-k> hola a todos algien mi puede a yudar
<arp-off> ?
<linux-k> en backtrack 4
<arp-off> aqui no es el canal de soporte de backtrack
<mimecar> te podrán ayudar mejor en el canal de backtrack
<linux-k> donde es
<arp-off> #backtrack-es
<mimecar> #backtrack
<linux-k> vale gracias
<colo> hola: alguin tiene idea de como conectarme al wifi de fibertel, solo se coneta la not que el tecnico uso durante la instaacion del sericio
<Brahem> colo
<Brahem> la wifi anda protegida?
<colo> el modem es un cisco 2320, y me deja conectarme con el cable solamente
<colo> Brahem, hola no tiene contraseña si a eso te referis
<Brahem> si
<Brahem> ok
<Brahem> q error te da?
<colo> un seg, me fijo que error da
<colo> no me tira ningun error solo trata de conectarse  despues de un minutote dice red desonectada
<Brahem> eso
<Brahem> q tienes q hacerlo manualment
<Brahem> tienes q saber
<Brahem> sus dns i su ip etc et
<mimecar> ¿la red wifi tiene password?
<colo> como los obtengo
<colo> mimecar, no
<mimecar> ¿no usa cifrado el wifi?
<Brahem> colo
<Brahem> solo decirle al tio
<colo> mimecar, no es de fibertel cble
<colo> Brahem, no entendi
<mimecar> colo: eso no responde nada
<Brahem> te lo tiene q decir el man q controla la red
<colo> mimecar, no esta cifrada esta abierta
<mimecar> si la red no tiene contraseña, tienes que acceder directamente
<Brahem> mimecar te equivocas
<Brahem> estas equivocado
<Brahem> me pasa igual q colo
<Brahem> lo q pasa q la red la controlan desde un sistema
<mimecar> los routers suelen usar dhcp
<mimecar> no te hacen falta los datos
<Brahem> sii
<Brahem> mimecar
<Brahem> te hacen falta
<Brahem> la tienes q configurar manualmente amigo
<colo> mimecar, es lo que creo yo pero ya probe con 2 not y ninguna entra solo lka que uso el tecnico durane la instalacion del servicio
<mimecar> entonces llama al técnico
<colo> mimecar, eso es lo qu no quiero, la idea es aprender
<mimecar> aprender no
<mimecar> te están dando un servicio
<mimecar> tu les pagas, que te den soporte en el acceso a internet por wifi
<colo> Brahem, com lo hago manualmente
<Brahem> estas en ubuntu?
<colo> si
<Brahem> creo
<Brahem> q es editando el archivo init.d/networking
<Brahem> busca por internet
<colo> ok
<crouk> estoy intentando crear una clave gpg y me dice que no hay nada que exportar
<crouk> me sale esto: gpg --export --armor mymail@domain.com > public-key-file
<crouk> gpg: ATENCIÓN: no se ha exportado nada
<crouk> Alguien sabe porque ?
<mimecar> te lo está diciendo
<mimecar> eso exporta una clave, no la crea
<fzeta> hombre! si te vas a poner a inventar.....
<fzeta> lo dudo mucho
<mimecar> ¿de donda has sacado el comando crouk ?
<crouk> de aqui
<crouk> http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/maintainer-signup
<crouk> estoy intentando darme de alta para subir un paquete a debian
<mimecar> To get your public PGP/GPG key into a file
<mimecar> ¿has creado una clave antes?
<crouk> no con este comando
<crouk> como mucho una rsa
<crouk> pero nada de esto
<mimecar> busca como se crea
<crouk> ok voy por ello
<arp-off_> Buenas
<arp-off_> alguien instalo los Drivers privativos de la web oficial de ATI ?
<jon__> hola
<arp-> hola
<kadiski> holas
<arp-> hol
<jon__> tengo un problema: No consigo instalar Ubuntu con ningún Live Cd. He probado con el 9.10, con el 10.04 y el 10.10 incluso con el Alternate del 10.10 y no funciona. En algunos se me cuelga cuando pone "Configurando la red con DHCP", la barra se queda al 0% y no hay nada que hacer. Con otros cd's simplemente se quedan colgados con el logo de ubuntu cargando. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<arp-> UM
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado la suma MD5 del CD?
<arp-> que PC es?
<george2002> jon__: y si desconectas la red antes de instalar?
<jon__> mimecar, qué es la suma MD5? george2002 si te refieres a desenchufar el cable ya lo he probado
<arp-> jon__: que pc es?
<mimecar> una forma de comprobar que la ISO está bien descargada
<jon__> arp, pues no lo tengo muy claro, creo que un pentium IV con una ati radeon X1300 y 1gb de ram
<arp-> um
<jon__> mimecar, le di a comprobar errores en disco y nada. A demás, he probado no con uno sino con 5 cd lives!
<george2002> jon__:  estas conectado a irc con que programa?
<arp-> trata de instalar ubuntu 10.10 i368
<mimecar> jon__: aunque pruebes con 100
<arp-> cuando se tilde en la parte de la red, apreta Alt+F2
<arp-> intenta ver todo el debug
<mimecar> puede ser la ISO, el CD...
<jon__> con XChat, perdo desde otro ordenador
<george2002> o el lector
<arp-> corre la opcion de Comprobar CD
<arp-> en la instalacion
<george2002> a cauntas x quemas el cd
<jon__> arp, le acabo de dar a alt+f2 y no hace nada. George tengo dos lectores y con los dos pasa igual. arp, ya he pasado la opción comprobar cd y me dice que todo bien
<george2002> son muchas cosas que pueddes ser
<arp-> Alt+crtl+F2
<jon__> arp, tampoco :(
<arp-> :S
<george2002> jon__: espicha ctrl+alt+c
<jon__> Además, uno de los live cd el del karmic lo use para instalarlo en otro ordenador y funcionó perfectamente
<jon__> george, ctrl+alt+c nada
<arp-> se pero hoy dia intenta instalar mavarik
<arp-> osea el 10.10
<mimecar> con un live usb pasa lo mismo?
<arp-> prueba con varios Fx
<arp-> alt+crtl+F1 o F1 o F3 y asi
<arp-> a ver si pasa a alguna consola
<jon__> con el maverik es con el que me pasa eso de que se cuelga en "configurando la red con dhcp"
<jon__> no consigo arrancar con un live usb, ya lo he probado, creo que la bios no lo permite
<arp-> puede ser
<arp-> alguna P4 viejas no lo soporta
<arp-> intenta actualizar el BIOS al ultimo
<mimecar> si no lo permite ese ordenador es antiguo
<mimecar> ¿seguro que el lector de CD's funciona bien?
<edu24x> Cómo va lo de los drivers SATA en Linux?
<jon__> Bueno, en la bios si que contempla botear desde USB sólo que no funciona
<arp-> edu24x: normalmente
<jon__> los lectores van bien, por lo menos para todo lo demás funciona
<edu24x> Hacen falta o vienen en el DVD integrados?
<arp-> viene todo en el mismo kernel
<jon__> he probado ctr+alt+ F1 2 3 4 ... y nada
<arp-> ok
<arp-> jon__: se colgo en tonces
<crouk> mimecar: Ya hice la clave y ahora la exporta sin problemas! gracias
<Lostizytu> hola me pueden ayudar?
<edu24x> Ah OK, entonces no será un problema de configuración del modo de funcionamiento del HDD...................
<arp-> jon__:
<jon__> si eso parece :(
<mimecar> !ask Lostizytu
<kubot> Lostizytu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<arp-> se me ocurre que si siempre se tilda en la parte de red
<arp-> vallas al BIOS
<arp-> y si la placa de Red es onboard
<arp-> la desactives momentaneamente
<arp-> durante la instalacion
<arp-> para probar...
<Lostizytu> mimecar: thanks
<jon__> arp  la placa de red sí que es on board, pero cómo la desactivo? estoy en la bios pero no identifico la opción correspondiente...
<arp-> suele decir
<arp-> Onboard LAN
<arp-> LAN Controler
<Lostizytu> actualize de ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 alfa , me aparece la pantalla negra , no entra a la pantalla para logear, alguna sugerencia?
<jon__> ok, voy a probar
<arp-> no se para que pasaste a 10.04
<arp-> 11.04
<mimecar> Lostizytu: no lo hagas
<arp-> es un version alpha
<arp-> ....
<Lostizytu> arp-: de curioso q soy =(
<arp-> y we
<mimecar> NO tendrás soporte en el canal
<arp-> la curiosidad mato al gato
<Lancro> pero eso lo metes en una maquina virtual o le haces otra particion
<xangua> Lostizytu: para eso existen las máquinas virtuales, o live cd, o live usb...
<Lancro> la 11.04 no tiene soporte
<arp-> ja
<arp-> es un riesgo usar eso en tu propia pc
<arp-> eso se prueba sobre una VM o en una instalacion aparte
<arp-> es obvio que siempre tienen problemas las alpha
<Lostizytu> tengo informacion valiosa , ya he hecho como 4 a 5 veces aptitude install dist-upgrade
<Lostizytu> no kero perder la informcion
<Lostizytu> estoy en windows
<arp-> y we
<arp-> tenes el /home aparte?
<Lostizytu> disculpa mi ignoracia , como asi /home aparte
<Lostizytu> :S
<arp-> la partcion de /home
<arp-> esta aparte?
<arp-> tenes 1 solo disco duro?
<Lostizytu> no he modificado nada de particion esta tal cual como se instalo
 * Lancro huele la tragedia
<arp-> inicia con cualquier cd de ubuntu y pone en la consola
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<arp-> y mira como tenes las particiones
<Lostizytu> sda1 = win xp
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> sda
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<arp-> mira todas
<arp-> a ver como lo tenes
<arp-> si tenes tu /home aparte
<arp-> solo debes formatear la particion / de Linux
<arp-> e instala un 10.10 maverik
<arp-> denuevo...
<arp-> sin tocar /home
<arp-> y te queda todo otra vez
<Lostizytu> no hay forma de hacer un downgrade ?
<mimecar> Lostizytu: si instalas ubuntu 11.04 puede que el sistema ni arranque
<Lostizytu> :S
<arp-> ja
<mimecar> ninguna
<Lostizytu> sorry soy newbie
<Lostizytu> xd
<arp-> Lostizytu: eso vale para cualquier sistema operativo
<arp-> sea linux, windows o cualquier cosa
<arp-> no se arriesga su propia instalacion
<Lostizytu> arp-: cuando en windows xp me keda la embarra uso norton ghost
<arp-> con betas o alpha's
<Lostizytu> q puedo hacer pa linux ?
<mimecar> lo mismo con el norton ghost
<arp-> lo que se te acaba de decir.. lee
<mimecar> si instalas la 11.04, en un par de horas reinstalarás la 10.10..
<arp-> vivir de norton ghost tampoco es una solucion
<Lostizytu> arp-: mmm... lo que pasa q mi nuevo trabajo usare linux
<Lostizytu> y pienso
<Lostizytu> q hago q si hago una instalacion de pakete y dejo la embarrada
<arp-> Lostizytu: entonces ve y arranca con un Live cd de ubuntu
<Lostizytu> como para volver atras
<bobesponja> hola
<arp-> y verifica el estado de tus particiones
<mimecar> si no instalas cosas que no debes, no te pasará
<Lostizytu> mimecar: el problema es saber q es lo q debo instalar , ya q al hacer apt-get instala muchas cosas
<Lostizytu> xd
<arp-> oO
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> instala solo cosas de los reposiorios
<arp-> apt-get instala lo que vos le digas...
<Lostizytu> por ejemplo con virtualbox
<arp-> y sus dependencias
<mimecar> y lee un poco las descripciones
<Lancro> pero no una version alpha...
<Lancro> linux supone que sabes lo que haces cuando pones sudo
<Lancro> ademas linux cuenta con una gran comunidad a la que preguntar
<Lostizytu> mmm... no siempre xD ( como yo)
<arp-> :S
<arp-> el problema es la falta de lectura
<arp-> si no lees un poco como funciona basicamente el sistema de repositorio
<arp-> y la estructura basica del sistema, siempre vas a caer en lo mismo
<arp-> y eso esta en google al alcanze de tu mano
<Lancro> yo no tengo ni idea de linux y no me he cargado nada
<jon__> arp, mimecar, george, al fin funciona!! he desconectado la targeta de red y la instalación continúa su curso.  Ahora la pregunta es, afectará esto a la configuración de internet? o ubuntu la detecta automáticamente?
<mimecar> no afectará
<arp-> jon__: no pudiste desactivarla desde el bios?
<Lostizytu> la ultima... aparte de ver mis particiones de /home .... si formateo perdere mis configuraciones :S
<arp-> jon__: no te preocupes
<Lostizytu> no entendi muy bien eso
<mimecar> si no has hecho un backup de home, si
<arp-> cuando termine toda la instalacion
<jon__> sisi, me refería a eso, la desactivé desde la bios
<arp-> la vuelves a activar
<arp-> y te la detecta solita
<arp-> si tiene soporte
<mimecar> Lostizytu: no instales la 11.04
<jon__> ah, muy bien, pues muchas gracias!
<jon__> chao
<arp-> cualquier cosa vuelve
<arp-> y te ayudamos
<arp-> xD
<arp-> jon__: instala maverik
<arp-> xD
<Lostizytu> mimecar: hay forma de ver archivos ext4 desde windows xp ?
<Lostizytu> para copiar
<arp-> sep
<arp-> si se pueden ver
<arp-> con un pequeño software
<arp-> google un poco y ahi esta
<Lostizytu> yes eso hare , pense q no tenia soporte
<Lostizytu> gracias
<Lostizytu> ext2read
<Lostizytu> ese es bueno?
<mimecar> mira si tiene soporte de ext4
<arp-> ext2explorer
<arp-> se llama
<Lostizytu> de verdad muchas gracias por su buena volutad, me encanto este canal de irc
<Lostizytu> volvere adicto
<arp-> ese lee ext3/4 tambien
<arp-> ok
<arp-> solo podes leer, no escribir
<Lostizytu> es para hacer copia y dejar en xp
<arp-> sep...
<arp-> te sirve
<arp-> podes copiar desde un live cd
<arp-> de linux, tambien a tu disco de windows
<arp-> montando la particiones de tu disco
<arp-> en fin...
<Lostizytu> gracias
<Lostizytu> toy rescatando todo
<Lostizytu> nunca mas instalare cosas alpha
<Lostizytu> ni beta
<arp-> xD
<Lostizytu> =(
<arp-> instalalas si queres en una VM
<arp-> y proba tranquilo...
<Lostizytu> yo siempre instalaba las ultimas versiones y me kedaba too mal
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> terminaba formateando
<arp-> hoy dia.. usa la 10.10
<arp-> que es estable
<Lostizytu> pk por ejemplo debian es mas rapido q ubuntu
<Lostizytu> si instalo kde debian es mas rapido ke kde ubuntu
<Lostizytu> :S
<mimecar> Lostizytu: no usan los mismos programas
<arp-> debian es mas rapido simplemente por que ubuntu esta lleno de cosas que uno ni usa
<Lostizytu> aaaaah
<arp-> a demas la fuente de los repositorios es otra
<arp-> mas alla que se compartan
<Lostizytu> hay forma de eliminar lo q uno no usa ? o hacer una instalacion usando internet pa instalar cosas " realmente necesarias " para que kede como debian en rapidez ?
<mimecar> desinstala desde el centro de software
<arp-> en debian si podes
<mimecar> Lostizytu: no usan las mismas versiones de los programas, no esperes que funcionen igual
<arp-> una netinstall
<Lostizytu> mmm
<Lostizytu> toy a punto de comprar 8 gigas de ram
<arp-> mimecar:  el tema de PulseAudio da lastima
<Lostizytu> encuentro poco 4 gigas
<arp-> 8 gigas?
<arp-> j0...
<arp-> que pc tenes?
<Lostizytu> core 2 duo 1,73 Ghz ... 4 gigas de ram
<arp-> no tiene sentido
<arp-> usar 8 gb en ese micro
<arp-> ni lo vale
<arp-> dejale 4
<Lostizytu> sata 2 = 250 gigas
<arp-> son 2 cores..
<arp-> esta mas que bien
<Lostizytu> pero usando kernel pae?
<arp-> pae?
<arp-> da =
<arp-> con 4gb esta bien eso
<mimecar> Lostizytu: es de 32 i 64 bits?
<arp-> usa una distribucion de 64bit
<Lostizytu> 32
<colo> mimecar, llame al soporte y me dijeron que ellos activan desde ahi la maquina que queres usar, soporta hasta 7 por wifi y una por cable
<arp-> no..
<arp-> mal...
<arp-> usa 64bit
<arp-> para toma tdoa la memoria
<Lostizytu> ubuntu me muestra los 4 gigas con ese kernel
<mimecar> arp-: comprueba si eso lo soporta tu sistema, 8 GB y 32 bits..
<arp-> por que tenes el kernel fixeado
<arp-> con soporte de memoria alta
<arp-> en 32bit
<arp-> pero igual.. hoy dia ya uso 64bit
<Lostizytu> por lo que he leido es pa servers
<arp-> hace desde el 2005 que uso 64bit
<Lostizytu> deberia soportar
<arp-> para server no
<arp-> que cosa?
<Lostizytu> linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae
<Lostizytu> ese kernel
<arp-> no es el ultimo
<mimecar> ese kernel admite hasta 4 GB
<arp-> que version de ubuntu tenes?
<Lostizytu> 10.10
<arp-> que raro
<arp-> 10.10 trae 2.6.35
<mimecar> Lostizytu: seguro?
<Lostizytu> bueno lo actualize
<arp-> oO
<arp-> Linux AMD-X2 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> no se ha actualizado todo
<Lostizytu> y kedo en .37
<Lostizytu> 2.6.37
<mimecar> en la 10.10 ese kernel no lo tienes
<arp-> no
<arp-> ja
<Lostizytu> cuando los repositorios pasaron a ubuntu 11.04
<arp-> ja
<arp-> claro... asi si
<Lostizytu> se actualizo a 2.6.37
<Lostizytu> :!
<arp-> en fin
<mimecar> tienes que formatear, da lo mismo el kernel que tengas ahora
<Lostizytu> pero no pude usar nada de nada
<arp-> instalate un 10.10 x64
<Lostizytu> xD
<arp-> para ese micro que tenes
<Lostizytu> es q es de 32 bits mi pc
<Lostizytu> :!
<arp-> con 4gb mas que suficiente
<arp-> core 2 duo
<arp-> no tenes?
<Lostizytu> <--- 32 bits
<arp-> que micro tenes?
<Lostizytu> core 2 duo 1.73 Ghz
<arp-> Core2Duo es un micro de 64bit...
<arp-> jaja
<Lostizytu> placa intel dg31pr
<arp-> se
<Lostizytu> socket 775
<arp-> pone un ubuntu 10.10 AMD64
<arp-> baja esa ISO
<Lostizytu> pero es 64
<Lostizytu> :S
<arp-> si...
<Lostizytu> me saldra error
<arp-> y tu micro es de 64 man
<Lostizytu> :S
<arp-> Lostizytu: pone
<Lostizytu> me dejaste en duda
<arp-> va.. no tenes maquina ahora
<arp-> pero bueh
<mimecar> si el micro es de 32, el live cd no hará nada
<Lostizytu> si es 32 o 64
<arp-> Core2Duo esu n micro de 64bit
<arp-> ....
<arp-> no existe un Core2Duo de 32
<arp-> ...
<Lostizytu> mmm
<arp-> lee un poquito la especificacion tecnica de un Core2Duo
<Lostizytu> yap
<arp-> no podrias tener 4GB de ram
<arp-> con un core de 32bit
<arp-> ...
<arp-> en general.. para x86
<arp-> mas alla de las excepsiones
<Lostizytu> o sea q este pc podria instalar xp 64 bits ?
<Lostizytu> :S
<arp-> claro...
<arp-> jaaaa
<Lostizytu> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lostizytu> y yo juraba q no
<arp-> no sabes ni lo que compras
<mimecar> mira primero si es de 64
<Lostizytu> xD
<Lostizytu> ajjaajjaaa
<arp-> jaa
<Lancro> xp 64 bits solo esta en ingles y chino
<mimecar> aparte, el funcionamiento de xp 64 no es bueno
<Lancro> viene con un cd de traduccion pero es una chapuza
<arp-> XP 64 BIt viene en español
<mimecar> escarga el live cd de 64 y sabrás si el micro es de 64 bits
<arp-> y no tiene mas soporte
<mimecar> d
<Lostizytu> no, si prefiero linux, soy fanatico pero se muy poco
<arp-> y miles de driver no vienen
<Lostizytu> xd
<arp-> ....
<arp-> en ese caos esa maquina soporta perfectamente Windows 7 x64
<arp-> caso*
<arp-> pero en fin...
<arp-> baja la ISo de Maverik 10.10 AMD64
<arp-> y se feliz con eso
<Lostizytu> eso toy haciendo
<Lostizytu> :)
<Lostizytu> claro q probare en makina virtual
<Lostizytu> :!
<Lostizytu> sera lo mismo supongo
<Lostizytu> :S
<arp-> no
<arp-> instalalo nativamente
<arp-> no tiene ningun problema
<arp-> es estable
<arp-> yo lo estoy usando de hecho en este momento
<Lostizytu> bajando ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<arp-> ok
<Lostizytu> 1 hora 47 min
<Lostizytu> xD
<arp-> ese lo instalas cuadno soluciones tu problema
<arp-> que te mandaste con el alpha
<arp-> lo instalas nativamente
<arp-> y anda barbaro
<arp-> y si te quedan dudas... aca te copio el detalle de Intel.
<arp-> Core 2 is a brand encompassing a range of Intel's consumer 64-bit x86-64 single-, dual-, and quad-core microprocessors based on the Core microarchitecture.
<arp-> ja
<Lostizytu> ja
<Lostizytu> !!!!
<arp-> Linux AMD-X2 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<arp-> ese es 10.10
<Lostizytu> y habria diferencia si uso de 64 bits?
<Lostizytu> con el de 32
<arp-> en cosas particulares si
<arp-> en general puede que vos no lo notes
<Lostizytu> :o
<arp-> pero estas usando las extensiones del micrpcrocesador de 64bit
<arp-> en multimedia te significa mejora
<Lostizytu> me imagino q hay mucho soporte para 64 bits
<arp-> si
<arp-> todo te va andar
<arp-> igual de bien...
<Lostizytu> :o
<mimecar> flash no
<arp-> son muy finitas las cosas donde se puede tener un problema
<arp-> flash anda pefectamente
<arp-> mimecar:
<mimecar> está quitada la versión de 64 bits de adobe
<Lostizytu> :o
<arp-> yo lo tengo mimecar
<arp-> y anda bien...
<mimecar> para que funcione lo tienes que descargar de aǵun sitio
<mimecar> y de adobe ahora no se puede
<Lostizytu> y por ejemplo si descargo un .deb ... como se q esta compilado pa 32 bits o 64
<Lostizytu> da igual?
<arp-> Lostizytu: usa los repositorios
<arp-> el archivo deb. suele decir
<arp-> i386, i686, amd64
<arp-> x86_64
<arp-> y asi..
<Lostizytu> mmm
<arp-> manejate con los repsositorios
<arp-> no te pongas a bajar deb de cualquier lado
<arp-> a menos que sea inebitable
<mimecar> y quieras meter cosas inestables en el sistema
<Lostizytu> yo pensaba que amd64 , no lo podia usar pk mi placa es intel
<Lostizytu> :!
<Lostizytu> causaria crash cosas asi
<arp-> esta gente que no sabe ni lo que compra...
<arp-> ja
<Lostizytu> jajajaaa
<Lostizytu> arp-: lo mas lamentable
<Lostizytu> es q tengo este pc hacen 2 años
<Lostizytu> riete mas
<Lostizytu> xD
<Lostizytu> jajajajajaa
<arp-> y we
<arp-> i   flashplugin-installer           - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<arp-> p   flashplugin-nonfree             - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (trans
<arp-> siguen disponibles los paquetes
<arp-> para bajarse...
<Lostizytu> yo me llamo rodrigo y ustedes?
<mimecar> no des datos en el irc
<arp-> ja
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> pk
<arp-> yo me llamo arp
<arp-> :P
<Lostizytu> muy peligroso?
<arp-> nose.. yo preservo mis datos
<Lostizytu> aaah, esta bien..
<arp-> queda en los log's
<arp-> lo que se habla aca
<arp-> de mucha gente...
<Lostizytu> pero si uno no hace nada malo :S
<arp-> no seguro...
<arp-> pero igual... yo me manejo como un usuario mas
<arp-> obviamente con la gente de confianza que ya conosco
<Lostizytu> entiendo ...
<arp-> no hay problema
<arp-> toma esa actitud para todo
<arp-> la gente pone cualquier cosa en sus facebook
<arp-> foros, etc
<arp-> ni miden lo que dicen
<Lostizytu> mm
<mimecar> ya toca dejar el offtopic
<Lostizytu> :) gracias por los condejos
<Lostizytu> consejos
<jon__> arp, lo que me pasa ahora es muy raro. He conseguido instalar Ubuntu a la perfección, pero el SO sólo me arranca si desabilito la tarjeta de red. Cuando la vuelvo a habilitar en la BIOS ubuntu no arranca
<mimecar> jon__: ubuntu 10.10?
<jon__> mimeca, sí
<mimecar> has puesto las actualizaciones?
<jon__> pero no puedo actualizar sin conexión a internet
<mimecar> no tienes alguna tarjeta wifi por usb?
<mimecar> parece que la tarjeta de red es un poco especial y no va con ubuntu
<jon__> no tengo :(, pero tengo otro ordenador conectado a internet, podría hacerlo desde aquí?
<mimecar> no
<jon__> alguna otra solución?
<mimecar> buscar el nombre de la tarjeta de red
<mimecar> y si hay incompatibilidad
<jon__> cómo puedo mirar eso? hay algún comando por consola para ello?
<mimecar> lspci
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo desactivo nautilus?
<mimecar> recorcholisss: ¿para que quieres hacer eso?
<recorcholisss> Para desactivarlo?
<recorcholisss> ..
<mimecar> nautilus es parte de gnome, no lo puedes quitar
<recorcholisss> Ops!
<recorcholisss> Compiz quise decir..
<mimecar> Apariencia, efectos de escritorio
<recorcholisss> No se puede con comandos..?
<mimecar> no lo se
<jon__> mimecar, con lspci me sale varios dispositivos pero no sé identificar cuál es la tarjeta de red (ten en cuenta que está deshabilitada en la BIOS, porque sino ubuntu no arranca, no sé si eso impide ser detectada o no)
<recorcholisss> mm sep.. ty :)
<mimecar> si está desactivada no te saldrá
<jon__> puedo entonces ver qué tarjeta de red tengo desde windows?
<mimecar> si
<jon__> sabes cómo?
<mimecar> cuando esté activada, desde el administrador de dispositivos
<jon__> ok, voy a ver...
<check> hola
<check> alguien habla español
<mimecar> todo el mundo
<check> ok
<check> alguien sabe como puedo entrar al canal red latina como en el mirc
<check> o el canal jarochos
<mimecar> no se que servidor usa red latina
<check> no recuerdo
<kadiski> holassssssssssssssssss
<kadiski> alguien podria ayudarme
<kadiski> tengo problemas con samba
<mimecar> pregunta al canal
<kadiski> cuando carga carga el servidor y voy a ver en mi grupo de trabajo
<kadiski> aparece la maquina pero cuando le hago doble click para entrar
<kadiski> me dice
<kadiski> no tienes acceso a //servidorx puede que no tengas permisos
<kadiski> pero al pasar unos 10 minutos recien puedo entrar
<kadiski> saben a que se debe
<kadiski> alguna alma caritativa
<kadiski> que me ayude
<mimecar> reinicias el servidor de samba después de hacer cambios?
<OffSet> hola a todos soy nuevo en este canal, porque busco ayuda con ubuntu para mi lap de 64 bits, alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor
<mimecar> !ask | OffSet
<kubot> OffSet: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<OffSet> instalando ubuntu 32 bits salen cuadros negros y se detiene la instalacion, baje el iso desde ubuntu la version 10.10 32 bits
<mimecar> ¿por que no instalas la versión de 64 bits?
<OffSet> porque cuando la instale no jalo la tarjeta inalambrica
<mimecar> seguramente te pase lo mismo con la versión de 32 bits
<OffSet> elimine la particion de 64 bits que tenia, tambien el swap y queme un iso de grub y pude volver a bootear con mi win 7
<OffSet> que me recomiendas mimecar
<mimecar> que pruebes el sistema con el live cd de 64 bits
<mimecar> si usas el de 32, comprueba que la tarjeta wifi funciona
<jon__> mimecar: ya sé que tarjeta de red tengo, ahora que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> buscar si tiene alguna incompatibilidad con la 10.10
<jesuselifelet> :)
<OffSet> crees que la version 10.10  me resuelva el problema de la trajeta wifi que tenia con la ver 10.04
<mimecar> prueba el live cd
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo podría hacer un find / que buscara un *.jpg y si encuentra alguno, que lo vaya borrando..?
<OffSet> me recomiendas bajar el live cd desde la pagina de ubuntu directamente
<mimecar> si
<OffSet> alguien sabe como checar el md5 de un iso
<recorcholisss> md5sum file.iso
<recorcholisss> Offset,
<weeifuh> OffSet, usa bittorrent mejor
<weeifuh> http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<OffSet> pero ese comando solo en sistemas unix verdad
<recorcholisss> Offset: YO sólo que he probado en Ubuntu:)
<OffSet> gracias recorcholisss
<recorcholisss> Offset: en Windows funciona igual, pero seguramente necesites descargarte un programa en cmd..
<recorcholisss> http://es.kioskea.net/faq/103-md5sum-verificar-la-integridad-de-las-descargas
<OffSet> gracias man
<recorcholisss> no problem
<kadiski> cuando termina cargar el servidor con samba ubuntu 10.04lts y voy a ver en mi grupo de trabajo, aparece la maquina servidor, pero cuando le hago doble click para entrar me sale un mensaje que dice: no tienes acceso a //servidorx puede que no tengas permisos. pero despues de 10 minutos recien puedo entrar, saben a que se debe esta falla
<kadiski> ay esta completo
<kadiski> ayudaaaaaaaaaaa
<eMmANnUeL> mmm como??
<mimecar> kadiski: por segunda vez, cuando cambias la configuración de samba reinicias el servidor'
<jon__> mimecar, he leído que mi tarjeta de red funciona con ubuntu 10.10 si lo actualizo, pero hay algún modo de actualizarlo sin conexión en ese ordenador?
<mimecar> jon__: tendrás que buscar una tarjeta wifi por usb
<eMmANnUeL> o bajarse los drivers por las dudas digo nose
<kadiski> ya reinicie el servidor
<kadiski> y sigue igual
<mimecar> ok
<kadiski> incluso para loguearme al servidor no me acepta
<kadiski> en modo consola no me acepta el root el servidor
<mimecar> accede con usuario normal y después pasa a root
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene el usuario root deshabilitado
<cousteau> kadiski, creo que se puede habilitar, pero tampoco hace falta, para eso está `sudo su`
<cousteau> (o `sudo algo`, o gksudo si es gráfico)
<Lostizytu> mimecar:
<Lostizytu> DISCULPA SOY YO DENUEVO
<Lostizytu> perdon mayuscula
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> descargue ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<eMmANnUeL> Lostizytu somos dos jajaja
<mimecar> ok
<Lostizytu> coloque la maquina virtual y me sale el siguiente mensaje : This kernel requires an x86_64 CPU ,but only detected an i686 cpu
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lancro> ...
<Lancro> porque en la maquina virtual
<Lostizytu> pa no gastar en dvd
<Lostizytu> :!
<Lancro> ¿?
<Lostizytu> y si mi pc no es de 64 bits
<mimecar> normal
<Lancro> usa un pendrive e instalalo en una particion
<Lancro> sino tienes activada la virtualizacion en la bios, el VT-x/AMD-V te detectara 32
<Lostizytu> pero q me salio : This kernel requires an x86_64 CPU ,but only detected an i686 cpu
<mimecar> no tienes un usb a mano?
<eMmANnUeL> pero si no es de 64 le keres meter una version para?
<mimecar> no se si virtualbox permite emular 64 bits desde un sistema INSTALADO de 32
<Lancro> eso tambien xD
<Lostizytu> mmm
<Lostizytu> xd
<eMmANnUeL> ahahah
<Lostizytu> jajajaa
<Lostizytu> tengo q configurar mi Bios para q trabaje con 64 bits?
<Lostizytu> :S
<kadiski> mimecar: el problema es que no me deja acceder con el usuario normal el servidor, pero pasado 10 minutos de prendido el servidor ay si me deja entrar con cualquier usuario ya sea el normal o como root, ese es mi problema que pasado 10 minutos recien puedo loguearme, entrar a la maquina compartida del servidor
<Lancro> en mi maquina si, pero solo en virtualbox, fuera de virtualbox no
<Lancro> aun asi para que quieres ubuntu?
<Lancro> en una maquina virtual es para probarlo no para usarlo
<Lostizytu> lo q pasa q kiero salir de una vez por todas q mi pc soporta ubuntu de 64 bits , segun yo mi pc es 32 bits
<Lancro> pues arranca desde un usb
<Lancro> o un cd
<Lancro> la iso de ubuntu no es de dvd
<Lostizytu> segun vi pagina de intel dice en las especificaciones : Instruction 64 bits
<eMmANnUeL> yo lo meti ayer en una net con el seven hasa hora de 10 todo
<Lostizytu> este es mi procesador =>   http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35348
<mimecar> Lostizytu: pasa la ISO al live cd y lo sabrás
<cousteau> Lostizytu, qué procesador es?
<Lostizytu> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35348    <--- Intel core 2 duo E700
<cousteau> Conjunto de instrucciones   64-bit
<Lostizytu> e7200
<Lostizytu> conjunto de instrucciones de 64 bits?
<cousteau> que es de 64 bits
<Lancro> ya te dijeron antes que era de 64 bits
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> perdona... es q como en virtualbox me sale otra cosa
<Lostizytu> me cabe la duda
<Lostizytu> pero usare mi pendrive conectado al pc
<cousteau> pero de todas formas los cpus de 64 soportan instrucciones de 32... es decir, el ubuntu de 32 vale también para pcs de 64b
<Lostizytu> lo ideal seria instalar ubuntu de 64
<cousteau> pero creo que es mejor ponerle de 64b, así lo aprovechas al máximo
<Lostizytu> yes
<Lostizytu> permiso me retiro pa hacer la prueba
<Lostizytu> :)
<Lostizytu> grax a todos
<carlosubuntu> hola gente no consigo hacer funcionar lo alias personalizados de la consola
<carlosubuntu> por ej sudo gedit $HOME/.bashrc debajo de # some more ls aliases” agrego alias arbol="ls -R | grep ":$" | sed -e 's/:$//' -e 's/[^-][^\/]*\//--/g' -e 's/^/ /' -e 's/-/|/'"
<carlosubuntu> pero luego no funciona
<kadiski> memicar,  cousteau
<kadiski> ayudaaaaaaaaaa, alguna solucion
<cousteau> carlosubuntu, estás usando comillas dobles dentro de las comillas dobles sin ningún pudor
<cousteau> sustituye ":$" por ':$'
<carlosubuntu> oki voy a poner imples ahi
<cousteau> y a lo mejor es buena idea cambiar los $ por \$
<darko> Buenas noches and good night
<cousteau> ah, y en la expresión regular, en vez de usar tanto \/, simplemente usa un delimitador distinto: 's|[^-][^/]*/|--|g'
<darko> Buenas noches chicos,¿alguien me podría indicar adonde podría remitir un pequeño problema con el passport?
<cousteau> darko, qué passport?
<carlosubuntu> cousteau me puedes un ejemplo de otro alias que funcione?
<carlosubuntu> dar
<carlosubuntu> para probar
<cousteau> alias arbol="ls -R | grep ':\$' | sed -e 's/:\$//' -e 's|[^-][^/]*/|--|g' -e 's/^/ /' -e 's/-/|/'"
<carlosubuntu> mm
<cousteau> mira a ver si así te funciona
<carlosubuntu> ok
<cousteau> carlosubuntu, conoces el comando `tree`?
<carlosubuntu> no lo tengo insalado no
<carlosubuntu> lo anterior no me funciono
<cousteau> es que hace exactamente lo que creo que intentas hacer
<carlosubuntu> voy a ver
<carlosubuntu> si con mas info pero si
<kadiski> hasta el dia siguiente y no consigo ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<weeifuh> too lame to get help
<carlosubuntu> de todas maneras he probado otros alias y ninguno va
<cousteau> carlosubuntu, a mí ese me va
<cousteau> cómo estás ejecutando el alias?
<carlosubuntu> lo q quiero decir es que no me va ningun alias, es la primera vez que uso esta funcionalidad
<cousteau> pones `arbol` sin más, o algo tipo `arbol micarpeta/` ?
<carlosubuntu> arbol no ma
<cousteau> carlosubuntu, pon en un terminal esa línea larga que te he pasado, la de   alias arbol="ls -R | grep ':\$' | sed -e 's/:\$//' -e 's|[^-][^/]*/|--|g' -e 's/^/ /' -e 's/-/|/'"   y luego pon   arbol   a ver si funciona
<holygungner> alguien me puede orientar como configurar este teclado?
<cousteau> holygungner, Sistema > Preferencias > Teclado
<cousteau> pestaña Distribuciones
<holygungner> ok ya estoy
<holygungner> pero el problema es que acent{ua de manera rara
<carlosubuntu> no ocurre nada
<holygungner> camión
<carlosubuntu> arlos@carlos-ubuntu:~$ ls -R | grep ':\$' | sed -e 's/:\$//' -e 's|[^-][^/]*/|--|g' -e 's/^/ /' -e 's/-/|/'
<carlosubuntu> carlos@carlos-ubuntu:~$
<holygungner> creo que solucionó
<carlosubuntu> coño
<carlosubuntu> ahora con arbol ha funcionado
<carlosubuntu> curioso
<carlosubuntu> ;)
<TrueNhero> como es que desactivo pegar con click medio?????
<kruckss> hola saludos
<kruckss> alguien sabe como puedo gestinar mi ipad con ubuntu
<mimecar> yo no
<kruckss> bueno tendre que seguir esperando por el momento con winbugs :(
<mimecar> el ipad es algo bastante cerrado
<pipo65> buenas una pregunta
<pipo65> es posible conseguir un correo del tipo @ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !member | pipo65
<kubot> pipo65: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pipo65> gracias erUSUL
<pipo65> erUSUL: hay q pagar para tener una cuenta
<erUSUL> pipo65: no; tienes que ser un "ubuntu member" o ser empleado de canonical claro
<pipo65> y tu sabes como hago para ser empleado de canonical
<pipo65> pregunto eso por q no creo q me puedan hacer miembro
<mimecar> pipo65: te tendrían que contratar
<pipo65> de ultima les ayudo a cargar las cajas de cds gratis
<gustavo> felicidades para todos y les hago una consulta tengo ubuntu y instale hace unos días openshot pero se cuelga al reproducir la edición desde el programa y ya me dejo de cara un par de veces y las puteadas alguien tiene idea cual puede ser el problema ?
<mimecar> gustavo: versión de ubuntu?
<gustavo> uhm no se en cual esta ahora pero ayer hice la última actualización
<mimecar> tienes que saber que has instalado
<gustavo> la que me brindo el sistema
<gustavo> la 10.04
<Doobidoo> la mangosta
<kadiski> el problema es samba en servidor 10.04
<kadiski> ahora lo que no se es cual es el problema en samba
 * mama21mama 0/
<Doobidoo> la última y LTS es la 10.10
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> Doobidoo: la ultima es 10.10
<mimecar> la 10.10 no es lts
<pipo65> la ultima lts es 10.04
<Doobidoo> ah, entonces estaba equivocado
<Doobidoo> las acabadas en 04 son las LTS entonces
<Lancro> no
<erUSUL> Doobidoo: no todas; solo algunas.
<Lancro> la 11.04 no es lts
<pipo65> por que salta 3 años
<Doobidoo> Ok
<gustavo> yo tengo conflictos con el samba o no era para mi eso ?
<pipo65> yo uso la 10.04
<pipo65> y anda bien
<pipo65> gustavo: que conflictos tienes
<Doobidoo> y tienes soporte hasta el 2013 pipo65
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> 13.04
<Doobidoo> Lucid Lynx
<Doobidoo> 	
<Doobidoo> 10.04 LTS
<Doobidoo> 	
<Doobidoo> April 29, 2010
<Doobidoo> 	
<gustavo> pipo65,  editando en el openshot cuando le doy play para ver como va se cierra de golpe
<pipo65> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> Doobidoo: a esperar un minuto para poder hablar
<pipo65> gustavo: y has probado alguna otra aplicacion por red
<pipo65> es decir de video
<pipo65> no se si openshot tiene soporte de video por lan
<gustavo> avidemux y pitivi pero por intuición y simplicidad me había jugado por openshot
<Doobidoo> pensaba que estaba todo en la misma línea :(
<pipo65> pero capas q no es lineal
<holygungner> alguno tien un tema chulo para mi ubuntu 10.10?
<mimecar> holygungner: www.gnome-look.org
<holygungner> mimecar por cierto como se yo si esta con GTK 2 o no?
<mimecar> si usas gnome, es gtk2
<holygungner> amm ya
<pipo65> mimecar: lxde con openbox usa gtk2
<pipo65> gustavo:
<mimecar> raro es que encuentres un programa en gtk
<Doobidoo> openbox es el gtk2 del LXDE
<gustavo> pipo65,
<pipo65> cual de todas las funciones cuelgan al programa
<mimecar> openbox es el gestor de ventanas
<pipo65> mimecar: pero usa gtk2 eso kise decir
<gustavo> pipo65,  al darle play se cierra por completo
<holygungner> mimecar dime un tema chulo para este ubuntu
<mimecar> entra en esa web y busca
<holygungner> como s ellama el que tienes puesto?
<gustavo> pipo65,  en previsualizar video
<mimecar> es el que viene por defecto en mi distro
<Doobidoo> openbox está basado en blackbox
<pipo65> gustavo: puedes habrir la aplicacion desde una terminal
<pipo65> a si te dira que error es el que tilda
<gustavo> a bien ya te digo
<Doobidoo> toma holygungner : http://www.desktopnexus.com/tag/ubuntu/
<kadiski> sabe alguien como puedo hacer para que el servi
<holygungner> pero son wallpapers?
<Doobidoo> claro !
<holygungner> yo digo temas completos
<holygungner> esperenme un momento debo reiniciar
<Doobidoo> ah !!, perdona
<zedkappa> HOLA MI AMIGOS
<g3o> holygungner, gnome-look.org y ahi buscas
<holygungner> gracias de todas maneras
<holygungner> esperenme un momento debo reiniciar
<Doobidoo> o esta (para luego) http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/
<Tukeke> Dj_Dexter, o/
<Tukeke> Killman, o/
<zedkappa> YO ESTOY ENCHANTED
<mimecar> zedkappa: quita las mayusculas..
<zedkappa> HOLA MIMECAR
<\\\Rick__Rick> hola
<zedkappa> HOLA
<Dj_Dexter> Hi Tukeke :D
<mimecar> zedkappa: no podrás hablar hasta dentro de 1 minuto, quita las mayusculas
<\\\Rick__Rick> haha pues es mi primera vez q conecto atravez de irc
<Doobidoo> es muy estrict el bot :) zedkappa
<Doobidoo> escricto*
<\\\Rick__Rick> =(
<kadiski> amigos
<pipo65> gustavo:
<Lancro> muchas webs de temas pero ninguna con fondos de pantalla de 1920x1080 xD
<pipo65> Lancro: usa google imagenes
<gustavo> pipo65,  ya estoy trabajando y aún no se ah colgado
<pipo65> wallpaper 1920x1080
<kadiski> solo puedo entrar al servidor samba a las carpetas compartidas atraves del ip del servidor mas no por el nombre alguien me podria ayudar para poder entrar con el nomnre del servidor
<mimecar> zedkappa: si hablas con mayusculas el bot se activará de nuevo
<zedkappa> :>
<pipo65> kadiski: con que aplicacion tratas de entrar a las carpetas compartidad
<\\\Rick__Rick> hahaha
<dannyLopez> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Tarrasquero> dannylopez, si quieres interactuar con kubot usa esto → /query kubot
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero: es que había borrado el oftopic de mi lista solo necesitaba el canal
<Tarrasquero> ;)
<\\\Rick__Rick> que distro de linux me recomiendan segun sus experiencias?
<Tarrasquero> \\\rick__rick, crunchbanag linux
<Tarrasquero> crunchbang
<\\\Rick__Rick> por que ?
<Tarrasquero> consumo, verstilidad, liviano
<dannyLopez> pupylonux
<dannyLopez> fail xD Puppy linux
<kadiski> pipo65: solo quiero entrar a la carpeta compartida nada mas
<\\\Rick__Rick> tarrasquero  buscare info sobre ella muchas gracias
<kadiski> y no me lo permite
<mimecar> \\\Rick__Rick: prueba varias y te quedas con una
<mimecar> intenta no usar distribuciones derivadas
<kadiski> con el nombre de netbios que se le pone en el samba
<kadiski> solo con la ip del servidor me permite entrar
<\\\Rick__Rick> ok =)
<Tarrasquero> http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<weeifuh> kadiski, tienes un servidor de dominio en tu red?
<\\\Rick__Rick> gracias por la pagina
<kadiski> no
<weeifuh> por eso entonces no te funciona muy el asunto de los nombre de la red de windows
<kadiski> solo quiero que este servidor me comparta carpetas
<kadiski> que puedo hacer
<weeifuh> si quieres que entre más rapido tendrás que hacerle una entrada en tu /etc/hosts
<weeifuh> es un a caracteristica del protocolo SMB eso que se demore en levantar el nombre
<kadiski> como lo podre acelerar
<kadiski> para que cargue mas rapido
<kadiski> y reconosca el nombre de la maquina server
<weeifuh> agrega una linea con la ip y el nombre en /etc/hosts
<\\\Rick__Rick> tarrasquero, tu ejecutas esa distro?
<\\\Rick__Rick> cual es tu opinion sobre ella?
<Tarrasquero> \\\rick__rick, si ejecuto
<Tarrasquero> de todas las que prové me quedé con ella
<Tarrasquero> no quiere decir que contigo ocurra =
<Tarrasquero> es altamente configurable
<\\\Rick__Rick> hahaha esque yo e probado estas backtack ubuntu debian knoppix y suse linux
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: recuerda que estas en un canal de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> me gusta personalizar a placer el sistema, y esta se presta
<mimecar> seguir en el canal de offtopic
<Doobidoo> ha salido la última knoppix
<Tarrasquero> mimecar, ok
<\\\Rick__Rick> la que mas me habia flipado es cuanto a rendimiento fue suse
<Doobidoo> la knoppix 6.4.3
<\\\Rick__Rick> y ubuntu en cuanto a experiencia grafica
<Tarrasquero> \\\rick__rick, si buscas graficos quedate con ubuntu
<\\\Rick__Rick> gracias
<kadiski> ok weeifuh
<kadiski> algo mas que se pueda hacer
<weeifuh> algo como que? rezar?
<\\\Rick__Rick> pero no son tan importantes los graficos si no que aprenda bien a utilizarlo
<mimecar> \\\Rick__Rick: ponte cualquier distro y usala
<\\\Rick__Rick> ubuntu es muy amigable pero como sistema operativo no es muy seguro que digamos
<mimecar> eso no es cierto \\\Rick__Rick
<\\\Rick__Rick> por q?
<mimecar> dime tu la razón se que no sea segura
<mimecar> de que no sea
<Doobidoo> seguro a qué te refieres a estable o a invadible?
<\\\Rick__Rick> invadible
<Doobidoo> uy, tienes cientoocho maneras de blindar tu ubuntu
<mimecar> tiene la misma seguridad que otras distribuciones
<pipo65> el sistema no es inseguro
<pipo65> lo hace inseguro el usuario
<\\\Rick__Rick> jejeje cierto
<pipo65> mimecar: gustavo se fue
<mimecar> no lo se
<pipo65> usas irssi mimecar
<mimecar> no
<pipo65> y no lo ves en la lista de usuarios
<mimecar> no esta
<pipo65> mimecar: por cierto feliz navidad
<mimecar> :P
<cousteau> pipo65 tiene lag, parece...
<Tarrasquero> pipo65, usas nicklist?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> nicklist
<Tarrasquero> pera y te lo apaso
<pipo65> soy miembro de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nicklist.pl ← baja este scritp y despues lo colocas en ./irssi/script  y en irssi /script load nicklist
<Tarrasquero> despues para ejecutarlo /nicklist screen
<Tarrasquero> balla todo esto si no ves los nick en tiempo real de otra forma
<pipo65> Tarrasquero:
<pipo65> esos directorios no existen
<Tarrasquero> pipo65, dime
<pipo65> el que dices script
<Tarrasquero> en la carpeta personal ctrl-h
<pipo65> si la carpeta .irssi ya la encontre
<pipo65> pero la .irssi/script no
<Tarrasquero>  /home/tarrasquero/.irssi/scripts
<Tarrasquero> pues creala
<pipo65> pero el segundo directorio tienes que crearlo
<pipo65> y despues q ejecutas
<Tarrasquero> http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nicklist.pl ← baja este scritp y despues lo colocas en ./irssi/script  y en irssi /script load nicklist
<Tarrasquero> por ultimo → /nicklist screen
<g3o> Tarrasquero, es más facil usar weechat, trae ya embebido el nicklist y se puede hacer split en cada buffer..
<Tarrasquero> g3o, irssi es el cliente del futuro
<Tarrasquero> su uso es casi ilimitado
<Tarrasquero> ahora chateo en el chat de facebokk
<g3o> Tarrasquero, sin duda, aunque prefiero el weechat es muy parecido al irssi y muy extensible
<Tarrasquero> facebook
<Tarrasquero> g3o, sobre gustos... ya se sabe
<g3o> Tarrasquero, yeap..
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: me da un error
<Tarrasquero> cual
<Tarrasquero> screen?
<pipo65> creo q es por q yo le instale una ves irssi-script
<pipo65> al tratar cargar el script me da un cuelge
<pipo65> evel9
<Tarrasquero> como lo haces?
<dannyLopez> hay nmap para ubuntu?
<pipo65> eso dice el error
<pipo65> si dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> pipo65: como lo instalo?
<pipo65> sudo apt-get install nmap
<dannyLopez> pipo65: tu sabes de las herramientas del backtrack en ubuntu?
<pipo65> !ot dannyLopez
<kubot> dannyLopez: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Tarrasquero> pipo65, yo no creo que eso sea ot
<dannyLopez> yo tampoco
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: nombro al backtrack
<pipo65> hubierase dicho herramientas de red
<dannyLopez> las herramientas de BT en Ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> pero has leido bien?
<pipo65> cuando alguien me dice como obtener herramientas de red en ubuntu le digo como hacerlo
<Tarrasquero> pero el lo dijo para que lo entendieramos
<Tarrasquero> dannylopez, quieres instalar herramientas de testeo de redes?
<pipo65> ahora dira que quiere instalar el aircrack-ng y algun exploit
<dannyLopez> el SET
<Tarrasquero> pero eso no tiene nada de malo
<Tarrasquero> es el uso que le des
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: :)
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: aircrack se usa principalmente para "usar" el wifi de los vecinos
<Tarrasquero> pipo65, lol
<Tarrasquero> mimecar, quien piesa asi? tu
<mimecar> los usuarios que entran en el canal
<pipo65> mimecar: y el exploit para vulnerar algun sistema y quedarte con la pass de el facebook
<Tarrasquero> bueno asta instalarlo si pero de hay en adelante ot
<mimecar> raro es el que lo usa para algo bieno
<mimecar> algo bueno
<pipo65> yo por ejemplo
<pipo65> soy el q jamas lo usaria para algo bueno
<cousteau> volviendo al topic... alguien sabe cómo se habilita el logueo de más de una sesión con el mismo usuario en GDM?
<dannyLopez> basado en el GDM no he podido aplicarle los temas de gnomelook
<mimecar> dannyLopez: ni podrás
<mimecar> esos temas son para versiones antiguas de gdm
<dannyLopez> osea q solo puedo cambiar la imagen de fondo?
<cousteau> una cosa, es normal que mi carpeta ~/.dbus pertenezca a root? hace poco la cambié y ya se ha vuelto a cambiar a root
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si
<Tarrasquero> cousteau, la mia pertenece a mi
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, ese imbécil me quiere robar... pues no le voy a dejar! será creído...
<Tarrasquero> O.o
<pipo65> cousteau: quien te kiere robar
<Tarrasquero> segun el, root
<cousteau> al user lo que es del user, y a root lo que es de root
 * cousteau :~$ find \! -user $USER
<pipo65> cousteau: locate
<cousteau> no, find
<pipo65> pero locate no funciona
<pipo65> find busca
<pipo65> ??
<cousteau> ese comando que he puesto busca los archivos con usuario incorrecto
<cousteau> de hecho,   find $HOME \! -user $USER
<pipo65> pero no seria ~$ \! -user $USER
<pipo65> pero no seria find ~$ \! -user $USER
<dannyLopez> oigan antes en mi chromium en youtube cuando le daba en las 2 flechitas (no en el pantalla conpleta) se abria mucho el reproductor y ahora solo abre muy poco
<pipo65> preciona f11
<dannyLopez> no ese tipo de tamaño no pipo65
<cousteau> el ~$ era el simbolito de la consola
<dannyLopez> jaja dentro de la misma pagina me daba un tamaño muy grande
<pipo65> ctrl + -
<cousteau> dannyLopez, depende del vídeo
<cousteau> si el vídeo no tiene demasiada resolución, se ve más pequeño
<cousteau> con ese botón se ve a tamaño real
<dannyLopez> si pero es que funcionaba bien cuando estaba en ingles, cuando le meti los ppa para cambiarlo a español fue q sucedio ese fatal error
<dannyLopez> LoL
<pipo65> me retiro
<songoten_> buenas !!
<songoten_>  como andan?
<songoten_> ando buscando info sobre RATś...alguien sabe algo?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, prueba por ejemplo con: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyQLjOSPsCc
<mama21mama> songoten_, eso seria?
<songoten_> remote administration tool
<songoten_> para ke me de acceso total a una makina via internet
<cousteau> una máquina tuya?
<songoten_> asi es
<cousteau> con linux?
<songoten_> si
<cousteau> prueba ssh
<dannyLopez> cousteau: el mismo tamaño de todos los videos
<songoten_> ubunti 10.10
<songoten_> el problema es ke la ip cambia muy seguido y la pc esta sola en casa
<cousteau> songoten_, si el ordenador al que te quieres conectar tiene instalado el servidor de ssh, te puedes conectar haciendo   ssh usuario@ordenador
<songoten_> no tengo a nadie ke me pase la ip para conectarme
<cousteau> para lo de la ip prueba no-ip o algo similar
<songoten_> oki
<songoten_> voy a investigar
<songoten_> :)
<cousteau> es un servicio que te registras (me parece que es gratis), y luego te instalas un programa en el ordenador que cada vez que se conecta a internet le dice a no-ip su ip
<cousteau> y te puedes conectar en plan con "songoten.sytes.net"
<cousteau> o DynDNS
<cousteau> a ver qué dice kubot al respecto
<cousteau> !no-ip
<nasser> hola
<kubot> El facto !no-ip no existe.
<songoten_> en ubuntu server andara ?
<cousteau> !dyndns
<kubot> El facto !dyndns no existe.
<songoten_> ahi no tengo modo grafico
<cousteau> songoten_, en principio sí
<songoten_> okis
<nasser> que hago para que se me quiten las rayas esas blancas http://imagebin.org/129681
<cousteau> !noip
<kubot> El facto !noip no existe.
<weeifuh> nasser, supongo que con nautilus-elementary se arregla
<weeifuh> es cosa del tema no mas
<nasser> weeifuh: thanks!!
<jon__> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-19
<Acro> ¿alquien sabe de un canal para Android? es español
<guampa> no parece haber gente en el #android-es, proba con /msg alis list *android*
<cousteau> como no sea #android-es o #android.es ni idea
<Acro> nada en freenode no lo veo
<rommel_> to rum a comand as administrator 8user "root"),use "sudo comando see man sudo_root" for details
<rommel_> señores esto me sale al intentar probar por defaulg lubuntu
<rommel_> desde un pendrive
<rommel_> alguien sabria guiarme para poner tipo live cd desde un pen drive lubuntu
<cousteau> !usblive
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'usblive'.
<cousteau> ¬¬
<cousteau> !usb-live
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'usb-live'.
<cousteau> no, nadie
<cousteau> !liveusb
<kubot> Para información acerca de instalar Ubuntu desde un Dispositivo de Almacenamiento USB, leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - Para una instalación persistente del Live USB, leé: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cousteau> fhtagn >_<
<rommel_> trato de instalar una vercion livianaa una netbook de solo 512 ram
<rommel_> y de 4 gb
<rommel_> desde un pen drive
<Acro> rommel_ ya lo tienes
<Acro> si funciona es que ya esta
<Acro> y por cierto no hay contraseña cuando usas USB/CD Live
<rommel_> me pide
<rommel_> ubuntu@ubuntu: $
<Acro> que lo tienes en modo terminal?
<rommel_> salio de la pantalla con el nombre de lubuntu y ahora se puso negra
<rommel_> no se deje q cargue solo
<rommel_> saves como hacerle
<Acro> jajaja te pasaste de liviano
<rommel_> no esta en ingles y no se que opcion seguir
<Acro> escribe startx
<Colo_ar> en el live cd de luuntu la priimera
<Acro> asi inicias el modo grafico
<rommel_> ahi parece q ba
<rommel_> sera que siempre tendra q hacer asi
<rommel_> bien ahi
<rommel_> arranco
<rommel_> super
<rommel_> ahora como hago para conectarlo a internet
<Acro> tiene conexion?
<rommel_> si
<rommel_> por cable y
<Acro> lo más seguro es que ya la tengas
<rommel_> despues por wifi supongo
<rommel_> tiene targeta wifi
<Acro> prueba www.google.com
<rommel_> jajajaja
<rommel_> gracias
<rommel_> se conecto solo por cable
<rommel_> ahora como seria para poder por wifi algien sabra
<Acro> ahora ve a administracion idiomas y ponlo en serbio
<rommel_> jajajaja
<rommel_> como saverlo esta en ingles
<Acro> para que conecte por wifi crea una nueva conexión
<rommel_> como mi amigo
<rommel_> hacer qeste en ingles
<Acro> y pon esa como predeterminada
<rommel_> sabrias como hacerle
<Acro> sistema-> administracion ->languages buscas el serbio y lo arrastras arriba del todo
<rommel_> esta en inglesssssssss
<Acro> ya que quieres esto es para dudas de linux no de ingles :)
<rommel_> alguien sabria como hacer para conectarme por wifi en lubuntu
<Acro> mira las conexiones y pulsa sobre la que quieras
<Acro> pulsa el icono de red y lo veras
<rommel_> como hacer para instalar adobe flas en lubuntu
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<rommel_> y como hacer para conectarlo por wifi
<rommel_> me da error codigo 1 al instalar adobe flas
<TriumphOfDeath> Holas, creo que me hackean a cada rato. Reviso monitor del sistema y se ejectan cosas que no deberian.. a veces parece que me copian info.. otras veces cambian la configuracion
<TriumphOfDeath> *ejecutan
<TriumphOfDeath> tengo el firewall activdo, como seran esos Mcgivers?
<luchus> es un servidor web ?
<usuario01> buenas!
<rockyiii> :-D
<usuario01> hola rockyiii
<rockyiii> hoals u
<rockyiii> usuario01: *
<usuario01> rockyiii: sabes algo de java?
<rockyiii> casi nada
<rockyiii> hablas del lenguaje o para instalar algo
<usuario01> bueno para aclarar unas dudas
<usuario01> sabes algo del bug que tiene el java 6?
<usuario01> lei una noticia de que ubuntu no vendra mas con java si no con el openjdk
<rockyiii> pero eso no es x un bug
<rockyiii> es xq oracle cambia sus licencias
<usuario01> bueno al parecer lei que si era un bug en java 6
<usuario01> asi que muchos recomiendan usar el openjdk
<usuario01> de hecho la gente de oracle usaran el openjdk para desarrollar java
<rockyiii> pasa q algunos programas andan mejor con java privativo
<rockyiii> como jdownloader
<usuario01> bueno con el openjdk tambien va bien
<usuario01> pero si es cierto lo que dices
<usuario01> porque con el java privativo va bien
<usuario01> una duda rockyiii
<usuario01> tu eres programador?
<rockyiii> xddd nop
<usuario01> jajajajaja XD
<usuario01> pense que podrias ayudarme
<rockyiii> bueno parece que el problema es por lo del bug
<rockyiii> y por el cambio de la politica de la licencia de oracle
<rockyiii> q no permiten colaborar para solucionar el bug
<rockyiii> http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2011/12/17/canonical-remueve-java-de-sus-repositorios-y-alienta-el-uso-de-openjdk/
<usuario01> si estaba leyendo
<usuario01> que loco todo eso!
<rockyiii> pero se sabia q oracle no era amigo del open source ni del software libre
<usuario01> rockyiii: usas ubuntu no?
<rockyiii> en algunas ocaciones
<usuario01> que sistema operativo usas?
<rockyiii> debian
<rockyiii> se igual
<usuario01> wow el gran debian!
<rockyiii> son como primos hermanos
<usuario01> algun dia lo probare! el padre de todos!
<rockyiii> xdddd
<usuario01> que shell usas?
<usuario01> gnome 3?
<rockyiii> sip gnome 3
<usuario01> gnome shell?
<rockyiii> igual unity me gusta mucho
<usuario01> jajaja a mi tambien!
<usuario01> tienes el gnome shell?
<rockyiii> si gnome shell 3
<rockyiii> xq en testing todabia no llego shell 3.2
<usuario01> tienes el jdonwloader con gnome shell? ah si? hace poco lei que recien habia llegado a debian testing gnome shell
<rockyiii> sip
<usuario01> yo tengo el ubuntu 11.10 y tengo unity y gnome shell 3.2 pero en gnome shell el jdownloader se comporta medio extraño
<usuario01> y no se minimiza a la system tray
<rockyiii> las minimizaciones son lo malo en gnome shell
<rockyiii> eso esta mejor en unity q podes llamar al programa
<usuario01> tambien tienes el mismo problema con jdownloader en gnome shel?
<rockyiii> te digo
<rockyiii> pasa q no aparece el icono al minimizar
<rockyiii> eso con el tiempo seguro q lo solucionan
<usuario01> si eso mismo no sale el icono al minimizar creo que toca dejar la aplicacion abierta
<usuario01> hey has probado las extensiones del gnome shell?
<rockyiii> o en otro escritorio
<usuario01> buena idea!
<usuario01> hey rockyiii tengo una duda con respecto a debian
<rockyiii> si tenes barias ventanas con ctrl + alt + shift + down gnome.shell te pone una de las ventanas en otro escritorio
<rockyiii> ese es un comando practico
<rockyiii> dime
<usuario01> o.k! Gracias!
<usuario01> sabes que hace tiempo queria probar debian
<usuario01> pero cuando fui a la pagina para descargalo me salian muchas .isos cada una de 4 gbs mas o menos
<rockyiii> lo mejor es que primero lo pruebes desde virtualbox
<usuario01> si pero cuales de todas las isos descargo?
<usuario01> son miles de paquetes
<rockyiii> xddd
<usuario01> como 40 gbs?
<usuario01> es necesario instalarlos todos?
<rockyiii> no pero con el cd1 es mas que suficiente
<usuario01> pero porque son tantas?
<rockyiii> xq estan todos los paquetes man de la distro
<rockyiii> si no tenes internet te bajas todos los cd y podes instalr lo que quieras
<usuario01> o.k con solo el primero funcionara bien
<usuario01> ah o.k ya entiendo! en caso de no tener internet! bueno menos mal tengo y asi todo lo descargo
<rockyiii> si tenes una buena conexión a internet hsata te podes bajar un net-install q pesa 150 megas
<rockyiii> solo trae el sistema base
<rockyiii> el resto de la instalacion se hace via internet
<rockyiii> en ubuntu tambien hay un netinstall
<usuario01> que bien!
<usuario01> eso lo habia leido pero no tengo un internet tan rapido
<usuario01> :(
<rockyiii> entonces te conviene el cd1 o el dvd1
<rockyiii> despues la perunta es testing o stable
<rockyiii> y i386 o amd64_x86
<rockyiii> stable es como ubuntu 10.04 creo
<usuario01> y el testing?
<usuario01> ?
<rockyiii> es dificil en este momento sid (que es la inestable o unstable) seria el equivalente a 11.10
<usuario01> pero como inestable?
<usuario01> se cualga mucho?
<usuario01> incompatibilidad?
<rockyiii> las ramas son stable tensting y sid o unstable
<usuario01> espera
<usuario01> testing y sid son el mismo?
<rockyiii> digamos q unstable tiene los mismos paquetes (la actualizacion digo) qeu los de ubuntu 11.10
<rockyiii> por lo tanto para debian ubuntu 11-10 seria unstable
<rockyiii> =mente si no usas ni gnome ni kde sid es muy estable en debian
<usuario01> o.k y cual me recomiendas?
<rockyiii> depende
<rockyiii> si te gusta tener versiones mas o menos modernas --- testing
<usuario01> o.k! Gracias!
<usuario01> bueno ya me voy!
<usuario01> Gracias por aclarar muchos dudas!
<usuario01> chao!
<rockyiii> xddd tb
<rockyiii> chau
<Jorge-42-Concep> Encontré este repositorio para actualizar el motor del Clam : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa   Con ese mismo se actualiza la interfaz?
<arp-> Holas
<arp-> Instale  Audacious2, al ejecutarlo me da este error
<arp-> audacious2: symbol lookup error: audacious2: undefined symbol: vfs_transports
<powerservice> nick fhonor
<powerservice> buenos dias señores y señoras
<fhonor> como va la mañana
<fhonor> un poco tranquila
<fhonor> nop?
<fhonor> alguien me puede echar un cable para poder copiar archivos desde mi particion de ubuntu a la  particiones ntfs?
<fhonor> es que no puedo y no sepo porq xD
<fhonor> eeeo?
<fhonor> ola?
<fhonor> gema,
<fhonor> flippo,
<fhonor> flypp,
<fhonor> alguien puede decirme como escribir en particiones ntfs
<fhonor> aguitel,
<fhonor> ola? pilotas de ubuntu?
<gema> wc
<fhonor> wc?
<fhonor> je
<fhonor> gema como vas de ubuntu
<fhonor> a ver si puedes ayudarme gema, tengo ubuntu 11 instalado y llevo poquito con el, por que no me deja escribir en particiones NTFS?
<fhonor> lo q tengo en la particion de linux no me lo deja pasar a ntfs
<fhonor> hay q convertir o algo?
<fhonor> hola??
<fhonor> Ocsi,
<fhonor> a ver si puedes ayudarme gema, tengo ubuntu 11 instalado y llevo poquito con el, por que no me deja escribir en particiones NTFS?
<fhonor> a ver si puedes ayudarme , tengo ubuntu 11 instalado y llevo poquito con el, por que no me deja escribir en particiones NTFS?
<Ocsi> fhonor , creo ue no te podre ayudar, pero dime en que a ver si puedo
<fhonor> tengo 2 particiones ntfs pero no puedo escribir en ellas
<fhonor> quiero copiar files de la parti de linux a ntfs
<Ocsi> no se nada de eso, fhonor
<fhonor> jejeje
<fhonor> Gracias Ocsi
<fhonor> XD
<fhonor> aver si doy con ello
<fhonor> estoy con webs mirando
<fhonor> holaaa
<fhonor> holaaaaAAA?
<fhonor> hoaaaaaaa?
<N3x4> Dj_Dexter, puedes un sec?
<fhonor> N3x4,
<fhonor> sabes como montar particiones ntfs y poder escribir en ellas?
<N3x4> fhonor, no es por default asi?
<N3x4> fhonor, graficamente ni idea, por terminal revisa el manpage de "mount" (man mount en el terminal)
<Acro> fhonor prueba con gparted
<N3x4> gparted? montar partciones?
<N3x4> oO
<Acro> se usa para crearlas para montarlas ve a lugares y veras el disco pulsas en el y se monta
<fhonor> gparted? si el problema que le doy para que me deje escribir en ello cambiando atributos pero no hay manera
<Acro> jo dejame esplicarme
<fhonor> en gparted m salen con una llave algunas por q?
<fhonor> son protegidas o algo asi?
<N3x4> no, por que estan montadas
<fhonor> aah pero para poder leer y escribir?
<Acro> todo lo que puede "fastidiar" el sistema esta protegido por la contraseña del root
<fhonor> con el gparted puedo modificarla?
<Acro> si no sabes lo que intentas hacer no lo hagas
<N3x4> Acro, se refiere al "candado" de algunas particiones de gparted
<N3x4> que se muestra cuando estan montadas esas particiones
<N3x4> no del acceso a gparted
<fhonor> entiendo, y para poder modificar persmisos de lectura y escritura con el root?
<fhonor> como ?
<Acro> deja el gparted que la puedes liar gorda
<fhonor> jijiji
<fhonor> wenoo..
<fhonor> tengo q mirar como hacerlo,
<Acro> si lo que quieres es usar la particion de windows ve a lugares y la veras
<N3x4> eso de lugares que decia Acro
<fhonor> tengo en el equipo 2 hdds
<fhonor> y para datos con ntfs
<Acro> si no la ves es por que puede que no tengas el paquete ntfsproc
<fhonor> y otro mitad ntfs con win7 y otra mitad con ubuntu 11
<fhonor> y las cosas q bajo en ubuntu no puedo pasarlas a windows
<N3x4> adma, ntfs-3g en todo caso
<fhonor> es decir no puedo pasarlas a particiones ntfs
<fhonor> whyyyyy me?
<fhonor> jeje
<Acro> pues yo paso las cosas de linux a win sin problemas copio y pego
<fhonor> eso pense yo xD
<Acro> instalas ntfsproc y listo
<N3x4> apt-get install ntfs-3g
<fhonor> es grafico?
<fhonor> el ntfs-3g como lo ejecuto? desde terminal?
<Acro> fhonor instala el ntfs-3g :) resulta que lo uso
<fhonor> ya lo tengo pero nose como ejecutar las apps en linux
<N3x4> ntfsproc es para manejar particion ntfs, para montar se usa el -3g
<fhonor> se supone que todo lo q se instala tiene icono grafico o solo con terminal?
<Acro> yo que quieres que te diga no lo noto
<Acro> trabajo con los discos como si fueran uno
<fhonor> un sec
<fosco_> buenas
<usuario01> hola
<chilicuil> hey usuario01
<usuario01> hola chilicuil
<chilicuil> que te trae por aqui usuario01
<usuario01> pues tengo unas dudas
<usuario01> eres programador?
<chilicuil> nop, solo soy usuario de ubuntu
<guzman> Buenas alguien me puede ayudar con unos auricurales con micro que no hay manera de que me vaya el microfono
<larios> algo parecido a contaplus ?
<daniel_> hola
<daniel_> tengo una computadora con ubuntu y dos tarjetas de red (inalambrica y 3g), cuando activo ambas tarjetas ubuntu le da preferencia a la tarjeta inalambrica para la tabla de enrutado.lo que pretendo es que se almacenen ambas rutas para disponer de ambas conecciones. ¿como puedo cambiar la preferencia que da networkmanager  o capturar la información que obtienepor dhcp?
<mimecar> daniel_: no puedes hacerlo
<mimecar> puedes redirigir puertos por una de las tarjetas pero no que sea automático
<daniel_> leí que existe un dhclient-script que se ejecuta cuando dhclient actualiza informacion, lo intenté usar para capturar esta informacion, pero me di cuenta que network-manager evita que se ejecute, ¿hay alguna forma de permitir que se ejecute el script?
<mimecar> ¿quieres que tu sistema use las dos tarjetas al mismo tiempo?
<daniel_> a eso pretendo llegar, lograr tener la informacion de las dos redes y despues crear un script que periodicamente elija cual es la mejor
<mimecar> si los programas salen por un interfaz NO saldran por el otro
<mimecar> puedes cerrar una de las conexiones (no necesitas nada) o redireccionar puertos
<daniel_> practicamente es balanceo de carga lo que busco, lei que hay formas de hacerlo y permitir que las conexiones ya establecidas sigan saliendo por la misma tarjeta, el problema es que se requiere rutas estáticas, y uno de mis proveedores de internet me cambia el router aveces cada 5 minutos
<daniel_> (la ip del ruteador)
<mimecar> en el balanceo de carga repartes los servicios
<mimecar> no todos los datos
<daniel_> una opción para hacerlo es mandar unas redes por una ruta y el resto por la otra
<guampa> daniel_: que raro lo de que requieras rutas estaticas, para balanceo WAN?
<daniel_> mas que estatica necesito conocerla, pero dhcp borra el gateway de la red 3g y lo sustituye por el de la inalámbrica, por eso tengo problemas para usar las dos redes simultaneamente
<guampa> es que no tendrias que referirte a direcciones, deberias referirte a interfases nomas
<guampa> pasate por el offtopic
<blaiker> Hola
<blaiker> soy nuevo en esto de linux y necesito una ayudita con el tema del booteo y el grub
<blaiker> Tengo una copia de windows en el disco duro, echa con un programa que se llama Arconis true image con esa cosa de apretar F11 para para acceder al recovery
<blaiker> estoy intentando instalar buntu y no hay forma de que aparezca el grub, directamente inicia el w7
<blaiker> si alguien sabe del tema y me puede aconsejar
<blaiker> muchas gracias
<mimecar> ¿ya has acabado la instalacion de ubuntu?
<mimecar> al instalar ubuntu no aparece el cargador de windows 7
<mimecar> si esta instalado grub
<cousteau> cómo instalaste ubuntu?  con wubi?
<blaiker> lo inslate en el disco duro con un usb live
<blaiker> en principio hice particion swap y /
<mimecar> blaiker: restaurastes la copia de windows después de instalar ubuntu?
<blaiker> no
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu has puesto?
<blaiker> el problema viene de que el programa ese del true image tiene un startup manager
<blaiker> perdon no fue ubuntu, fue linux mint
<mimecar> tendrias que borrar ese gestor y poner grub
<blaiker> he intentado borrar ese gestor pero no se como
<mimecar> resumiendo, no tienes grub
<mimecar> y tienes que reinstalarlo
<blaiker> lo unico que pude hacer es desactivar lo del iniciar pulsando el F11 para poder acceder a la particion Recovery
<blaiker> a ok
<blaiker> es como si el mbr estubiera protegido o algo
<blaiker> despues volvi a instalar pero haciendo particion swap, /boot, / porque lei algo de eso pero ni asi
<cousteau> cuántos discos duros tienes?
<blaiker> tengo un disco duro
<blaiker> con una particion para w7 otra de datos , las de linux y otra de sona de seguridad que cree con ese programa
<blaiker> he leido algo de instalar el grub en otra perticion pero no me quedo muy claro
<blaiker> haciendo la particion /boot ya se intala ahi el grub?
<cousteau> pues si grub se instaló no entiendo por qué sale eso
<cousteau> no
<cousteau> grub se instala en el mbr
<cousteau> vamos, en el mbr pone un programa que carga un archivo que está en /boot
<cousteau> /boot puede estar en una partición aparte o no
<cousteau> pero se supone que ubuntu (y supongo que mint también) instala directamente el grub
<cousteau> así que como el programa ese raro no haga cosas raras con la BIOS, no se me ocurre qué puede pasar
<blaiker> el programa ese es como que protege el mbr
<blaiker> al instalas mint no se borro el arranque de w7
<blaiker> y parece que ese programa solo reconoce los arranques de windows
<blaiker> por eso lei que habia que instalar el grub en / boot porque no puede intalarlo en el mbr
<cousteau> no entiendo cómo va eso de proteger el mbr
<cousteau> ¿y si lo desinstalas?
<blaiker> pero ni con esas me botteo mint
<cousteau> (por cierto, esto es un canal de ubuntu y no de mint, pero bueno)
<blaiker> lo se pero es que no hay canal de mint en español y como mint esta basado en ubuntu pense que me podrian ayudar por aqui
<blaiker> muchas gracias costeau
<teknoduke> hi o/
<Acro> Buenas noches a casi todos
<gusan0r> buenas tardes alguien me puede ayudar con algo un problema con una tarjeta wireless
<gusan0r> puedo hablar de modo promiscuo y esas cosas acá?
<atotclic_> que te pasa??
<fzeta> ;-)
<bakugan> buenas , he estado buscando por la web y no he podido encontrar ningun firefox portable para usarlo con ubuntu , conocen alguna pagina donde se ofrezca?
<bakugan> si no hay un firefox portable para ubuntu disponible  me serviria tambien un iceweasel portable si lo hubiera
<brahem> saludos
<brahem> que tal estais? :D
<brahem> Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar en instalar un entorno xcfe en ubuntu gracias
<guampa> sudo apt-get install xfce4 ?
<debsan> brahem, exactamente, ^
<atotclic> para que qquieres instalar xfce
<brahem> para mi ubuntu server
<atotclic> instala awesome o fluxbox
<atotclic> son mas ligeros
<atotclic> yo me decanto por fluxbox
<brahem> mmm
<brahem> su instalación como seria
<atotclic> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<atotclic> o si ni cachea
<brahem> :)
<brahem> gracias
<atotclic> sudo apt-cache search fluxbox
<brahem> :)
<bakugan> hola pueden decirme si saben de alguna pagina web que ofrezca un firefox portable que no desconfigure el firefox oficial de ubuntu al usarlo?
<Acro> deyabu
<chilicuil> bakugan: cuando descargas la version .tar.gz de mozilla, el binario 'firefox' es estatico, eso es lo mas portable que se me hubiera ocurrido, sin embargo como bien mencionas por defecto leera de ~/.mozilla, creo que en ese caso lo mejor que puedes hacer es crear una copia de seguridad de ese directorio y luego usar la version estatica y habilitar la 'navegacion anonima'
<chilicuil> bakugan: tal vez tambien ayudaria lanzarlo asi $ ./firefox -private -safe-mode
<Acro> para los que se aburren
<Acro> buscad Let it snow en google
<Acro> Let it snow
<panseta> irc.freenode.org
<cousteau> Acro, uf, imaginaba algún resultado NSFW o algo...
<Acro> google find chuck norris ved el primer resultado esta en ingles pero te partes de risa
<cousteau> www.google.com/search?q=do+a+barrel+roll
<cousteau> ...y esto mejor lo seguimos en off-topic
<Acro> jajajaj
<Acro> voy a hacer un post con estas chorras
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-20
<shol> hola amigos, como desinstalo java e instalo la opcion libre de ubuntu 11.10
<z0rtiz> holas me podrian ayudar
<z0rtiz> en ubuntu 11.10 no me funciona el audio
<z0rtiz> en el dispositivo de audio me reconoce solo el hdmi de la tsrjeta de video como audio
<z0rtiz> mi placa madre es una msi k9vgm-v
<z0rtiz> :(
<z0rtiz> ayuda please!!!!
<TriumphOfDeath> Saludos!
<TriumphOfDeath> Alguna persona que me ayude, se congela el Qemu.. y caso no tengo experiencia con eso
<TriumphOfDeath> Simplemente abro el programa y nada se pega
<TriumphOfDeath> Me paso despues de que hice la primera virtual
<z0rtiz> parece que aqui no pescan
<z0rtiz> :(
<dylan66> que version de ubuntu usas z0rtiz
<z0rtiz> 11.10
<darias> hola a todos
<darias> alguien puede darme una mano configurando ubuntu como access point?
<darias> ya tengo mi placa en modo master,
<darias> pero no logro ver la red desde otros equipos linux
<guampa> darias: http://exain.wordpress.com/2011/03/31/making-a-wifi-hotspot-access-point-using-linux-wifi-lan-cardusb-adapter/
<z0rtiz> http://www.crice.org/?q=node/329
<z0rtiz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/2005-August/006717.html
<z0rtiz> http://www.chw.net/foro/gnu-linux-y-otros-sistemas-operativos-f18/69991-guia-crear-access-point-con-ubuntu.html
<z0rtiz> esos 3 links son de accesspoint con ubuntu
<z0rtiz> aer si sirven
<darias> ok, muchas gracias, ahora estoy leyendo, ya habia consultado muchisimos post y articulos googleados, todos sin exitos, voy a ver q dicen estos
<darias> el 1ero no funciono, el 2do ya lo habia probado, tampoco funciona,
<darias> voy x el 3ero
<darias> el 3ero es un firewall y el 4to tambien no funciona.
<darias> en realidad todos son muy parecidos pero no me dan ningun error ninguno
<darias> el resultado de #iwconfig es el siguiente:
<darias> lo        no wireless extensions.
<darias> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<darias> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Tx-Power=20 dBm
<darias>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<darias>           Power Management:on
<darias>           
<darias> mon.wlan0  IEEE 802.11bgn  Mode:Monitor  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Tx-Power=20 dBm
<darias>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ArCoAr> help join
<sonwich> #musicbrainz
<hugodidier> Hola amigos!
<hugodidier> buena noche!
<hugodidier> nadie?
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<JESUSELIFELET> salio firefox  9.0 :D
<hugodidier> y que tal jala?
<hugodidier> oigan alguien sabe si todavía hacen foros de ubuntu a alguna hora?
<hugodidier> canaz
<hugodidier> ni un canas di?
<hugodidier> shiala
<JESUSELIFELET> hugodidier, jala bien
<JESUSELIFELET> a mi me gusta
<JESUSELIFELET> :D
<hugodidier> arre
<JESUSELIFELET> ahora es mas rapido
<hugodidier> yo uso chromium
<JESUSELIFELET> y sin que me equivoque el mas ligero de los navegadores
<hugodidier> la version libre de google crhrome
<hugodidier> es estable me gusta
<hugodidier> de donde eres?
<JESUSELIFELET> esa version es buena
<JESUSELIFELET> de México
<JESUSELIFELET> chromiun libre del codigo spyware
<JESUSELIFELET> eso es bueno
<JESUSELIFELET> :D
<JESUSELIFELET> y tu de donde eres?
<hugodidier> de mexico tambien
<hugodidier> tu de que parte
<hugodidier> como que del codigo spyware?
<hugodidier> hay vengo
<zamuel> hola
<Norma2> Alguien esta enterado de cuales son los mejores ordenadores para correr Ubuntu?
<fosco_> mejores en que
<Norma2> en compatibilidad, supongo, no?
<fosco_> en general todo va al 100%
<fosco_> no hay un ordenador mejor que otro para linux
<Norma2> vale, buena noticia jeje
<Norma2> entonces solo necesito que tenga una ranura para poder insertar facilmente un disco duro interno
<Norma2> en el instituto estan asi para usar nuestors discos duros, y estaria bien que el mio tambien lo tuviera para no tener que quitar la tapa cada dia
<g4zz> hola saben como se les llama a los puertos usb?
<g4zz> miren quiero entrar a un puerto usb desde la terminal
<debsan> que querés hacer ?
<g4zz> pues mire... quiero instalar un paquete q tengo en un pendrive, en una distro q no es ubuntu y no tengo conocimiento muy avanzado d comandos
<TiMiDo> g4zz,  y que comandos buscas?
<TiMiDo> como montar el paquete en el sistema de tu ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> o que?
<g4zz> un comando para podel leer mi puerto usb
<TiMiDo> tienes que montar tu pen drive
<TiMiDo> a donde quieras
<TiMiDo> y poner los ficheros en /etc/fstab
<g4zz> ok ok
<g4zz> eso es lo q queria
<g4zz> grax
<TiMiDo> de nada ;)
<TiMiDo> y si estas confuso hace man mount hay te sale todo
<debsan> g4zz, los pendrive se automontan generalmente, si no debés montarlo. luego accedes como cualquier directorio
<TiMiDo> debsan, es que depende
<TiMiDo> si lo quiere montar en /root o en /media
<TiMiDo> tiene que tener el usuario de la cuenta privilegios a cuenta sudo
<TiMiDo> o tienes que expecificarlos automaticamente ajustando /etc/fstab
<g4zz> ahora si
<g4zz> grax
<g4zz> ahora vuelvo
<TiMiDo> okale g4zz
<TiMiDo> ;)
<g4zz> :)
<hugodidier> Banda
<hugodidier> Quen anda ay
<hugodidier> ?
<fosco__> no vas muy bien de ortografía, eh Hugo? ;)
<hugodidier> Jejejeje tan temprano empezando los insultos y ortograf?ia lleva acento en la "i"   "ORTOGRAFÍA" :-D
<fosco_> aquí no es tan temprano, y tampoco pretendía insultar, sólo era un comentario
<hugodidier> de donde sos?
<xangua> hugodidier: tienes alguna pregunta sobre ubuntu¿
<hugodidier> si xangua no sabes si todavía hacen charlas en este canal?
<fosco_> hugodidier, yo no he visto ninguna desde hace mucho
<afernandez> Buenas, alguno de vosotros se encuentra en cataluña? Deseo saber si han bloqueado una IP, por favor solo ejecute: ping 69.162.94.114
<Nex4> afernandez: 64 bytes from 69.162.94.114: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=212 ms
<Nex4> Yo soy de argentina, no se si vale.
<afernandez> gracias Nex4
<afernandez> pero necesito algunos amigos de españa hagan esa prueba
<fosco_> tiempo de espera agotado, desde Catalunya
<afernandez> fosco_, podrías indicarme tu proveedor de internet?
<fosco_> Telefónica
<afernandez> fosco_, una ultima prueba, podrías ejecutar traceroute 69.162.94.114
<afernandez> e indicarme el último salto, quiero ver donde nos han bloqueado
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> alguien podia ayudarme pues no me detecta mi tarjeta de sonido del portatil
<jordi_> nadie saber que hacer?
<jordi_> hola hay alguien?
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> alguien me puede ayudar
<rockyiii> larga tu problema q seguro alguien te dara una mano
<academia> buenas  tardes  , quiero saber  si  puedo  subir archivos a ubuntu  one  y  descargar ubuntu one en windows  y ver los archivos
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<EXio4> \o chilicuil
<chilicuil> academia: sip, se puede, hay cliente de Ubuntu One para windows, y tambien siempre te puedes logear y descargar directamente desde one.ubuntu.com
 * chilicuil devuelve el saludo a EXio4 o/
<EXio4> :P
<kzman> hola, es posible configurar la cuenta de invitado de lightdm?
<sianhulo> amigos, tengo un problema con la resolucion del monitor, estoy en la computdora de mis padres(bastante vieja) y nos e su resolucion, al instalarse es taba batante bien(hae como 6 meses)pero ahora la imagen se ve mal, probe con todas las resoluciones, pero en todas los elementos se ven como "ampliados"o "estirados", como si la resolucion fuese menor a la que deeria y se estirase la imagen
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes amigos
<guampa> sianulo: que placa de video tenes?
<guampa> sianhulo perdon
<sianhulo> la omputadora no es mia, asi que no tengo la mas minima idea de su hipset
<AzoteLogiko> he cambiado mi tarjeta wifi, de una 54g a una 300N. Teoricamente el chipset es el mismo (RTL8187l) así que Ubuntu 10.04 la ha reconocido de inmediato. Lo que sucede es que se corta la conexión y si pongo el comando iwconfig veo que el bit rate cambia constantemente, pasando de 150 a 18 a 50 a 115 a 18 otra vez, etc . ¿Es esto normal?
<guampa> sianhulo: podes saberlo con lspci | grep VGA
<sianhulo> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<AzoteLogiko> hola?
<guampa> que elementos se ven mal? las letras o todo? por ahi cambiaron la resolucion de las fuentes
<guampa> hola AzoteLogiko
<AzoteLogiko> hola guampa que tal
<guampa> bien
<AzoteLogiko> teneis idea de por que puede ser lo mio?
<guampa> no, la verdad que no
<AzoteLogiko> vaya ...
<AzoteLogiko> voy a seguir probando canales, a ver si es eso y no algun problema con el driver
<guampa> no suelo usar wifi, asi que no tengo mucha idea del tema
<teknoduke> hi / hola o/
<seidos> aloha \o
<bruno> hola amigos
<Guest6347> he estado leyendo bastante a cerca de que sacaron java de ubuntu...como hago para saber si esta instalado? sacarlo y poner su version libre
<fzeta> iep!
<Xago> amigos, quién usa gnome-shell? Desde la última actualización, hace dos dias, se queda pegado cada vez que se activa el protector de pantalla. Se queda como si estuviera mostrándome lo último ejecutado, pero en definitiva está con el protector. Y se me ocurrió ingresar la clave de desbloqueo, logrando entrar a la sesión...pero porqué está sucediendo eso?
<timido> Xago: eso es un bug de screensaver
<Xago> timido, cómo lo soluciono? sabes tú?
<timido> abre screensaver de tu escritorio
<timido> y le quitas el demonio de screensaver
<timido> y listo
<timido> no tendras mas ese error
<Xago> timido, extraño...tipeo screensaver y no aparece nada :(
<timido> si lo que pasa es que un bug re feo de gnome 3
<timido> con xscreensaver
<Xago> no lo encuentro?
<Xago> timido, no lo encuentro?
<Xago> timido, creo que lo encontré...
<Xago> timido, aparece un texto que dice: "Dim screen to save power" ?
<timido> si
<timido> ese mismo
<timido> ;)
<Xago> cómo lo seteaste?
<timido> que tarjeta de videos tienes Xago
<Xago> timido, NVIDIA
<timido> ah ;)
<timido> Xago: bajastes el nvidia-xconfig?
<Xago> 280.13
<Xago> si timido
<timido> ah ok.
<timido> entonces sigue, ese tip o si no hacele disable a screensaver
<Xago> pero cómo lo seteaste?
<Xago> timido, dejaste marcado el "Dim screen to save power" ?
<Xago> Turn off after: "Never"?
<Xago> Lock: Off?
<Xago> más o menos eso?
<timido> es un bug
<timido> si algo por ay Xago
<timido> renicia la X
<timido> y haber si se paso
<Xago> ooohhh...que lata...hoy con ese tema...he reiniciado DOS veces :(
<timido> Xago: y ahora?
<timido> jajajaja
<timido> eres chileno Xago ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-21
<zamuel> hola
<seidos> hola
<TiMiDo> hola seidos
<TiMiDo> como estas
<seidos> bien TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> de donde te comunicas
<seidos> de los estados unidos
<TiMiDo> jajaja yo =
<TiMiDo> Miami Florida
<TiMiDo> para ser mas claro
<seidos> ah
<TiMiDo> Colo_ar, ??
<Colo_ar> TiMiDo: solo queria saber si aun esta vivo
<TiMiDo> y quien eres?
<Colo_ar> solo hice ping en un usuario y por azar eras vos
<TiMiDo> ah ok
<Colo_ar> TiMiDo: perdon no te molestes
<TiMiDo> no es que pense que te conocia ;)
<TiMiDo> por eso
<Colo_ar> ok
<cloud> buenas
<cloud> una consulta
<cloud> alguien me podria pasar algun programa o nombre del programa para adminitrar Redes
<cloud> tengo muchos problemas con mi Red
<cloud> y hasta ahora no puedo solucionarlo
<jesuselifelet> :D
<llancor> como reguistra mi nick??
<llancor> el comado porfa!
<Ramir00> arp- estas despierto?
<llancor> alguien por aca
<kutumaleo> hola gente
<lopulus> hola! no puedo hacer girar el cuno de compiz
<lopulus> cubo
<fosco_> si estás usando nity es normal
<fosco_> unity*
<lopulus> si, pero en una oportunidad lo habia hecho funcionar
<fosco_> no es recomendable hacer eso
<fosco_> es muy fácil que te quedes sin unity
<lopulus> aja, ok. listo
<lopulus> gracias
<TiMiDo> todos se cambian a ubuntu por compiz?
<TiMiDo> jajaja
<Ext4> jaja
<fosco_> TiMiDo: hay muchos motivos para usar ubuntu
<fosco_> compiz es (o era) uno de ellos
<TiMiDo> asi leo
<TiMiDo> ;)
<lopulus> cuanto se puede tunnear ubuntu 2D?
<Decepticon> buen dia a todos!
<Decepticon> todo bien!
<julian_> PREGUNTA: actualmente entro con usuario y contraseña, por medio de putty. a mi server linux... he visto que existe algo llamado RSA/DSA key... al parecer con estas te evitas de digitar tu clave... es dificil implementar estas? alguien podria referirme alguna web?  Gracias de antemano.
<Decepticon> alguien que me aconseje que cosas hacer en ubuntu en proyectos, ejem: web, edicion, multimedia
<Decepticon> sobre todo multimedia
<Decepticon> alguien que me recomiende q hacer en ubuntu con multimedia
<isis___> hola gente, tengo problemas con el update de hoy, devolvio errores, puso, The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kde-workspace : Depends: kde-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed   , que le hago?
<isis___> tengo el ppa de kubuntu comun
<isis___> por favor, me ayudan? no puedo correr el kde, gracias!
<pep2> hola
<guampa> buenas
<isis___> holas , como va?
<isis___> si alguien me lee me saluda me hacen un favor, bloquearon puertos aca en el laburo y estoy usando una app en chrome
<isis___> holaaas pianooolasss
<fosco_> isis___, quita el ppa de kde, no lo necesitas
<isis___> gracias fosco_  y cual me recomendas entonces, me gustaria dejar uno solo y ya, estoy corriendo el 11.10
<isis___> ?
<xangua> y para qué quieres el ppa de kde¿¿
<isis___> xk uso el kde
<xangua> ......
<isis___> o puedo instalarlo desde otro repo?
<fosco_> isis___, no necesitas ningun ppa
<fosco_> tienes el kde en los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu
<Katarcis> kde no esta en los repos oficiales acaso? xd
<Katarcis> a bueno si xD
<isis___> ahhh fosco_ gracias
<isis___> ahi es donde se me habra podrido la batata entonces Xd
<isis___> que repositorio me recomiendan? gracias...
<WillNux> los any
<xangua> repositorio para qué¿ o_O
<Nax> los main no andan o que? :P
<isis___> no, borre todos :S
<guampa> isis___: los repositorios comunes con que viene ubuntu lo tienen al kde
<guampa> no necesitas nigun repo extra
<isis___> claro por eso, porfa tirame la linea
<guampa> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<guampa> ahi podes generar de nuevo tu sources.list
<isis___> graciasss!!
<guampa> de nada
<fosco_> isis___, no necesitas nada de todo eso, abre el centro de software - editar - origenes del software, marcas main y universe y le indicas que use el repositorio principal
<lanber> alguien sabe si se pueden ver las miniaturas de los archivos y carpetas
<lanber> pasando el raton por encima?
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hay alguien?
<fosco_> no
<yarlo> he encontrado un programa en mi ubuntu qu se llama xvidtune
<yarlo> si alguien
<usuario> enorabuena
<usuario> hola
<yarlo> alguien me puede orientar con el programa xvidtune
<usuario> yo no
<fosco_> yarlo, que quieres saber
<yarlo> para que sirve, como funciona?
<fosco_> para pequeños ajustes en el servidor grafico
<usuario> si?
<yarlo> oohhh, ok ya entiendo porque los campos gracias
<yarlo> como puedo exportar archivos desde el netcat
<usuario> alguien sabe hablar en ingles?
<Usuario_> hola tengo un lenovo Z470 con ubuntu 10.04 pero no me recnonoce mis teclas de acceso rapido es mas se cuelgan las teclas tengo que ir a la consola
<Usuario_> y recien funcina de nuevo , ahora cuando cierro la laptop la pantalla de pone completamente oscura
<yarlo> esta es la pagina oficial de ubuntu en español
<usuario> ya
<fosco_> !ot usuario
<kubot> usuario: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<usuario> en español?
<usuario> en español???
<julian_> al instalar las rsa key  me pregunta por un passphrase... si no coloco nada que puede pasar? que recomiendan? segun la documentacion este frase se preguntaria en vez de un password cada vez que se entre por ssh... entonces cual seria el proposito si lo que se quiere es no usar password? para un rapido acceso? alguien me recomienda algo?
<usuario>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<usuario> no
<usuario> julian_: no
<yarlo> como exporto archivos con el netcat?
<julian_> usuario, no que?
<usuario> nada
<usuario>  #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<guampa> yarlo: ??
<yarlo> dime
<usuario> julian_:LO QUE PUEDE PASAR SI NO LO COLOCAS que alomejor no se ponag
<usuario> ponga
<guampa> usuario: te conviene protegerlas con passphrase, casi es inutil tener llaves sin passphrase
<yarlo> guampa lo que pasa es que no se como utilizar el netcat
<guampa> no es completamente inutil, pero si alguien se copia la llave ya tiene acceso
<isis___> estoy en la misma que al empezar, me sigue tirando los siguientes errores kde-plasma-desktop : Depends: plasma-desktop (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed y asi con montones
<guampa> pero para que lo queres usar yarlo, no entiendo lo de exportar archivos
<julian_> guampa, gracias.
<cousteau> isis___, qué versión de ubuntu?
<cousteau> has añadido repositorios raros?
<isis___> cousteau: 11.10
<isis___> no, los acabo de poner de limpios
<isis___> he tenido si
<isis___> pero los quite
<Nax> apt-get update ¿?
<isis___> e hice el update si
<cousteau> hiciste sudo apt-get update después?
<Nax> :P
<cousteau> ah
<Nax> jaja
<julian_> la clave publica la debo de copiar en que parte? del cliente? :D
<cousteau> pues...  a lo mejor te falta universe o multiverse o algo
<Damuru> muy buenas!!
<Nax> julian_, puedes usar ssh-copy-id (creo que asi se llamaba)
<Damuru> no puedo instalar xubuntu 10.04 alternate desde usb me pone not a com32r image y ningunas de las soluciones que vi me funciono alguna idea?
<julian_> Nax, bien. gracias. voy a verlo.
<xangua> Damuru: usa la iso normal
<Damuru> la live?
<Damuru> yo la creo el usb live con el creador de discos de ubuntu
<Damuru> cree primero con el cd de xubuntu que es live y lo mismo
<Damuru> despues me descargue la alternate y lo mismo :P
<Damuru> hice la solucion de apretar Tab luego agregar live y luego enter y nada
<Damuru> :(
<larios> ubuntu 10.10 repos para aplicación toc2cue y cdrdao para bracero ?
<fosco_> larios, esto no es un telégrafo, construye frases completas
<larios> ubuntu 10.10 repositorios para aplicación toc2cue y cdrdao para bracero ?
<larios> fosco_, a si
<m4v> larios: sigo sin entender...
<m4v> que necesitas?
<fosco_> larios, yo no entender STOP mejor escribir verbos STOP
<larios> no se lo mismo son librerias ?
<m4v> larios: podés explicar en detalle cual es tu problema? no te entendemos.
<larios> es para bracero que me las esta pidiendo -- estoy copiando un aptoncd
<guampa> julian_: la parte privada la tenes con vos y la usas DESDE donde te conectes
<guampa> julian_: la parte publica la pones en cada lugar a donde quieras conectarte
<julian_> guampa, una pregunta la privada debe ir en cada usuario? o una carpeta en general?
<julian_> es decir la cree con root. pero no me funciona. me dice que debo digitar password.
<larios> te pego el mensaje
<larios> Instale manualmente lo siguiente e inténtelo de nuevo:
<larios> toc2cue (aplicación)
<larios> cdrdao (aplicación).
<m4v> cdrdao está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<guampa> julian_: las claves publicas permitidas para un usuario van en el home de ese usuario, en el archivo .ssh/authorized_keys2
 * larios mirando
<m4v> toc2cue no existe en los repos, al menos no con ese nombre.
<guampa> no te aconsejo que uses ssh con la cuenta de root para nada julian_
<julian_> guampa,  bueno pero cree la clave con la cuenta root... para que esta no entre por este medio... seria solo borrar la llave publica? se crearon 2 archivos.. borro los 2? o solo el publico?
<julian_> /root/.ssh/id_rsa  y  /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<guampa> la llave publica mientras no este en /root/.ssh/authorized_keys2 no se puede usar para loguearse como root de todas formas
<guampa> aunque este el archivo ahi en /root/.ssh
 * larios instalando cdrdao
<guampa> sacalas del dir de root, guarda muy bien la privada y la publica copiala tal cual dentro de /home/usuarioalquequierasconectar/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<guampa> hay restricciones ademas que podes usar en /etc/sshd_config para poner explicitamente que no permitis que ssh acepte a root, y ademas te conviene deshabilitar el mecanismo de "password" una vez que las llaves te anden bien
<julian_> guampa, y si no existe el directorio .ssh en los usuarios? lo creeo y listo o que hago?
<guampa> julian_: si crealo con ese usuario como propietario y permisos 0700, y los archivos dentro todos 0600
<julian_> guampa, pero al desabilitar el mecanismo de password... no seria mejor dejar los 2 metodos? o el uno o el otro?
<julian_> guampa, gracias
<guampa> una vez que andan las llaves te conviene deshabilitar el password
<guampa> sobre todo si es un sistema que se accede desde otra red
<julian_> guampa, lo voy a usar en un server en la nuve.
<julian_> guampa, pero por algun motivo no me quiere funcionar la clave publica... hay que correr algun servicio adicional o algo? aparte del sshd? o algo?
<guampa> tenes que cerciorarte que en /etc/sshd_config
<guampa> * este habilitado el login con llaves
<larios> bueno pues pare ser que con el ( cdrdao ) instalado a tenido suficiente para que trabajar el bracero gracias
<yarlo> como envio dos ficheros entre dos maquinas con netcat
<guampa> yarlo, en una escribis nc -l <algun numero mayor a 1024> > nombredearchivo
<guampa> en la otra nc <direccion de la otra maquina> <puerto de la otra maquina> < nombredearchivo
<yarlo> gracias lo intento
<guampa> ok
<Genelyk> Ola
<guampa> hola
<lopez> no dura nada la bateria de mi notebook con ubuntu alguien tiene idea lo que puede suceder ?
<lopez> para colmo trato de bajar el brillo del monitor y no hay caso de que funcione
<Genelyk> mme
<Genelyk> debe seru n bug en alguna parte del kernel
<Genelyk>  supongo q con la version 10.04 debe durar mas
<Genelyk> yo tengo un problema mas extraño
<Genelyk> primero instale  la version  11.10 via alternativo , pero fue  por q me ekivoke de bajar la imagen
<Genelyk> y cuando actualize se colgaba al iniciar
<Genelyk>  me baje la version live la instale y se actualizo normal ahora el problema es q algunos iconos no estan :S
<lopez> Genelyk,  tengo la versión 10.
<lopez> 04
<lopez> y yo con la once tuve mas problemas que soluciones así que decidi quedarme con la estable salvo ese problema
<lopez> creo que con el nuevo kernel ese problema de la bateria se soluciona pero
<lopez> necesito alguien que me recomiende o no hacerlo
<CaBeTuX> buenas tardes
<fzeta> iep, perlas!
<CaBeTuX> consulta, cuando hago una consulta en la consola
<CaBeTuX> como puedo hacer para que me cuente la cantidad de lineas que me dispara el comando?
<CaBeTuX> o sea por ejemplo: ls -la | "..."
<CaBeTuX> que comando me puede hacer contar la cantidad de lineas que devuelve un comando?
<erAbuelo> wc -l
<CaBeTuX> thanks erAbuelo
<CaBeTuX> :D
<erAbuelo> dnd
<snake__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/777836/
<snake__> podrian ayudarme
<snake__> con este pequeño problema que tengo
<Ramir00> mimecar!!!
<Genelyk> intentaste reinstalar el apache2
<Genelyk> ?
<mimecar> di
<Ramir00> !debian
<kubot> debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<snake__> no
<snake__> e escho es
<snake__> eso
<snake__> lo acabo de instalar pero al darle start me sale ese error
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk> intenta  iniciar aparte
<fzeta> excelente!
<fzeta> quien está en los mandos?
<snake__> como pueso iniciarlo aparte
<snake__> o como sabes que me esta funcionando apache como debe de ser
<Genelyk> ay sale q no se a podido iniciar asi q no funciona
<Genelyk> q version estas usando ?
<fzeta> .lol ostia! me eh equivocado xD
<snake__> ubuntu 11.10
<julian_> alguien me puede ayudar con rsa key para ssh.. no logro saber que estoy haciendo mal...
<CaBeTuX> julian_,
<rivals> j
<CaBeTuX> que queres hacer?
<CaBeTuX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<rivals> hola, saben si la gui de alien para convertir paquetes rpm a debian funciona de verdad , porque en mi distro de ubuntu no funciona la gui?
<mimecar> rivals: alien paquete.rpm
<rivals> ya seb que puedo usarla con la terminal pero la gui de alien lo haria todo mucho mas comodo
<mimecar> intenta no instalar programas rpm / deb que no sean de los repositorios
<rivals> mimecar gracis a alien con la terminal pude instalar un programa muy necesario para mi
<mimecar> los programas que instalas de esa forma quedan fuera del gestor de paquetes, tenlo en cuenta
<rivals> que solo estaba en rpm para mi distro
<cousteau> mimecar, ah, yo creía que aparecían dentro del gestor de paquetes al ser .deb
<mimecar> cousteau: es posible que te salga, pero no tendrá actualizaciones
<julian_> CaBeTuX, una pregunta.. cuando uno le coloca passphrase for key... esta lo preguntara siempre o la primera vez solamente?
<rivals> mimecar no porque el programa que instale de rpm a debian esta localizado en el gestor de paquetes de ubuntu
<mimecar> y puede bloquear a otros paquetes
<mimecar> rivals: el RPM no está en los repositorios
<cousteau> mimecar, claro, no tendrá actualizaciones...  pero al menos se podrá desinstalar
<cousteau> (bueno, o sí las tendrá si añade basura a sources.list.d, como hace Opera...)
<rivals> ya pero yo he instalado ese archivo transformado con alien en paquete debian
<cousteau> (pero siendo un rpm lo dudo)
<mimecar> desinstalar si, pero no actualizar
<rivals> si lo he transformado y sin darle muchas espectvas primero
<rivals> ha funcionado
<julian_> alguien me hecha mano con ssh rsa keys.. no he podido implementarlo..
<julian_> por alguna razon me saca error en el cliente
<rivals> nadie sabe si la gui de alien conversor de paquetes rpm a debian funciona?
<rivals> sobre el archivo rpm no se si es un archivo rpm de origen , pero no he encontrado un archivo debian para instalarlo en ubuntu, aunque se pueden instalar sus repositorios desde otra fuente para ubuntu
<mimecar> que programa quieres pasar de rpm a deb?
<rivals> pero era muy laborioso hacerlo y he preferido la formula del alien
<cousteau> rivals, si se pueden instalar sus repos probablemente se pueda descargar el .deb directamente de esos repos
<cousteau> (eso hará que no tenga actualizaciones, pero bueno)
<rivals> mimecar gopenvpn ya lo instale en otra distro de la forma laboriosa pero ahora en esta distro me resultaba pesado hacerlo y alien lo ha hecho mucho mas facil por eso quiero la gui de alien
<rivals> pero no funciona en ninguna de las distros en que quise instalarlo
<rivals> cousteau no encontre su archivo en debian y no creo que lo haya disponible para su descarga facil
<mimecar> ¿es un cliente de vpn?
<rivals> si
<mimecar> no te funciona el cliente de VPN de ubuntu?
<xangua> en su página tienen disponible el deb rivals http://gopenvpn.sourceforge.net/
<rivals> una gui que hace funcionar la openvpn de ubuntu
<xangua> aunque es para 9.04, ese programa sigue teniendo soporte siquiera¿
<rivals> y sin tener que entrar en configuraciones complejas
<cousteau> rivals, si hay repos, hay debs
<rivals> ese es el paquete  en debian con alien que he instalado :i386 package: gopenvpn-0.6-2.el5.astc.i386.rpm
<rivals> y funciona muy bien en ubuntu
<mimecar> si tienes solo 1 paquete, acabas antes usando alien en consola
<rivals> cousteau si es tan facil encontrarlo no te sera nada complicado localizarlo puedes?
<rivals> mimecar si eso hice pero porque no encuentro forma alguna de hacer funcionar la gui de alien
<mimecar> para que quieres usar la interfaz gráfica
<mimecar> si tienes un paquete rpm?
<mimecar> que error te da al usar la "interfaz gráfica"?
<rivals> porque me gusta mucho la filosofia del clip clip = que como , es genial y solo con un clip y desde linus que ya es decir
<mimecar> ok, que error te da ese programa
<rivals> --que comodo
<xangua> clip¿¿
<cousteau> rivals, dónde dice lo de los repositorios?
<rivals> mimecar arranca la terminal pero da error al intentar transformar el archivo error data o algo parecido era
<cousteau> xangua, se referirá al ayudante de ofice
<mimecar> que error
<xangua> rivals: y por qué no usas el deb que te ofrece la página del proyecto¿!
 * xangua modo jacobo dos dos
<rivals> xaguan ese archivo que yo sepa solo esta en tar o en forma de añadir los repositorios
<xangua> agg...
<rivals> hay que insertarle una clave y con alien convirtiendo el rpm en debian me lo ahorro eso y mas
<CaBeTuX> julian_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<CaBeTuX> ahi tenes todo
<rivals> xangua confirmado del mismo modo tengo el archivo instalado en el gestor de paquetes sin recurrir a la formula mas ardua y atareada
<rivals> por eso mismo nadie sabe como hacer funcionar la gui de alien en ubuntu?
<mimecar> rivals: aún estoy esperando el mensaje de error
<rivals> mimecar resulta que como otras tantas veces que he instalado la gui de alien en muchas distros de ubuntu y nunca me ha funcionado solo por hincha lo he vuelto a desinstalar de nuevo otra vez mas
<mimecar> NO+
<mimecar> di el error que te da
<mimecar> no sirve de nada que lo hayas instalado en muchas distribuciones
<mimecar> sin error no hay solución
<rivals> mimecar como yo ya lo he intentado muchas veces sin resultado dejo el testigo aca para quien quiera comprobarlo el por que no funciona
<rivals> la gui de alien en ubuntu
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola y pon los errores que salgan
<rivals> mimecar porque  durante la instalacion de ubuntu 11.10 se activa la camara web eso me resulta un poco raro nunca en otras distros durante la instalacion se habia activado la camara por si sola, a que se debe?
<mimecar> quieres una solución para un programa que no tiene nombre y que no da errores
<mimecar> el driver de la webcam se ha cargado
<rivals> y por que en ninguna de las anteriores distros durante la instalacion se ha activado sola la camara?
<mimecar> no tienes los mismos drivers que en versiones anteriores
<rivals> mimecar el programa se conoce como la gui de alien con eso ya es suficiente referencia
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/aliengui
<mimecar> ese no es el nombre del ejecutable
<mimecar> entonces no es un programa de los repositorios
<mimecar> si el programa te falla, manda un correo al programador
<granjero-work> hola, alguien me hecha una mano para configurar correctamente wireshark para poder utilizarlo con mi user.... segui todas las instrucciones del manual pero sigo sin tener interfaces disponibles al momento de querer capturar
<Usuario> te reconoce la wirelles
<guampa> granjero-work: correlo con sudo o gksu
<granjero-work> me dice que no se puede usar ningua interfaz por la configuracion
<granjero-work> guampa, cuando lo hago me dice que es peligroso que hay una mejor manera detallada en un archivo
<guampa> ah, no la conozco
<granjero-work> /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian
<granjero-work> dice que puede ser peligroso
<guampa> calculo que tendras que darte algun permiso
<cousteau> granjero-work, creo que tienes que ejecutar wireshark con gksudo
<cousteau> y te avisa de que es peligroso, pero no sé otra manera
<guampa> granjero-work: por lo que dice tendrias que agregarte a un tal grupo "wireshark"
<granjero-work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/777951/
<granjero-work> si eso hice
<granjero-work> y sigue sin andar
<guampa> el tema es, yo en mi sistema x ejemplo no veo tal grupo
<granjero-work> yo tampoco
<granjero-work> lo cree
<granjero-work> y me agregue
<guampa> eso no va a hacer nada
<guampa> igual ahi encontre tanda de paginas en google, espera que lo pruebo y te digo
<granjero-work> http://www.tavshed.com/?p=104
<granjero-work> yo segui ese tutorial
<granjero-work> y no anduvo
<guampa> http://packetlife.net/blog/2010/mar/19/sniffing-wireshark-non-root-user/
<guampa> ese debe andar
<granjero-work> no es igual al que hice?
<granjero-work> http://www.tavshed.com/?p=104
<guampa> sep anda, con copy paste
<guampa> no lo vi al otro
<guampa> pero despues de agregarte al grupo (y cerrar sesion o correr newgroup)
<guampa> tenes que cambiar /usr/bin/dumpcap a que tenga ese grupo y permisos 750
<slipper> ()
<guampa> y por ultimo setcap cap_net_raw,cap_net_admin=eip /usr/bin/dumpcap
<granjero-work> ahi si anduvo guampa
<granjero-work> no se por que antes no
<guampa> lo que vi es que la parte de usuario (newgroup) lo hice en una terminal
<guampa> y el wireshark lo ejecute con alt+f2 y no anduvo
<guampa> cuando lo arranque desde la terminal donde corri newgroup si
<guampa> probablemente la proxima sesion que inicie en gnome va a andar de una
<granjero-work> a mi me anda desde la terminal y desde el dash de 11.10
<guampa> seguramente ya has reiniciado antes tras agregarte al grupo
<granjero-work> no no
<granjero-work> segui el tuto
<granjero-work> hay cosas que las hace desde root
<granjero-work> y otras desde el usuario
<guampa> claro eso esta bien, lo que digo es que si corro "groups" en otra terminal en este momento no me sale wireshark
<guampa> solo en esa en que corri "newgroup wireshark" que actualiza el entorno para esa terminal nomas
<guampa> cuando vuelva a loguearme ya no lo voy a necesitar
<granjero-work> claro
<Ramir00> gente que ditribucion me recomiendan para una pc con pentium 3 y 128mb pc dimm
<xangua> lubuntu ¿
<atotclic> yo te recomiendo que instales ubuntu server
<Ramir00> pero que sea para un usuario final
<Ramir00> promedio
<Ramir00> para uso de oficina
<atotclic> solo la y luego instales fluxbox
<Ramir00> pero fluxbox hay que configurar
<atotclic> piensa que tienes que tener un escritorio muy ligero
<xangua> !lubuntu | Ramir00
<kubot> Ramir00: Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<atotclic> si y no
<atotclic> pero tan solo los menus si no te gustan
<atotclic> con lo que dicesa por experiencia lo mas ligero que he instalado a sido ubuntu server y fluxbox o awesome
<atotclic> aunque awesome es un poco mas pesado
<Ramir00> no tengo ganas de perder tiempo configurando un escritorio, ya probe fluxbox y no quiero saber nada
<atotclic> entonces prueba con lubuntu
<atotclic> o haz lo que te digo instala ubuntu server y luego ves instalando lo que necesites
<atotclic> entorno escritorioaplicaciones etc etc etc
<atotclic> con ubuntu server mas que nada insrtalar elsistema base Ramir00
<xangua> atotclic: ubuntu server base¿ o_O
<atotclic> si instalas el sistema
<xangua> !minimal
<xangua> no te confundas
<kubot> Ubuntu Minimal es una imagen muy pequeña en espacio, y descarga la mayoría de los paquetes desde Internet durante la instalación, permitiendote instalar solo los que quieres (el instalador es similar al del CD !alternate) | Ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (inglés)
<atotclic> solo consola
<Ramir00> los graficos de lubuntu son horribles pero bueno, parece windows a prueba de fallos
<atotclic> no minimal no
<atotclic> con mini puedes
<atotclic> tambien
<atotclic> lo unico si has descargado ubuntu server tienes ya parte descragada
<xangua> (17:01:38) Ramir00: los graficos de lubuntu son horribles  - los programas usan gkt y los mismos temas que ubuntu¿¿
<xangua> es ubuntu feo entonces¿
<atotclic> cualquier linnux lo puedes configurar como quieras Ramir00
<atotclic> hasta con fluxbox puedes hacerlo alucinante
<atotclic> eso si
<Ramir00> atotclic es pesado configurar el fluxbox
<cloud> 1
<cloud> hola
<Ramir00> ubototo la pagina para descargar ubuntu en español
<Ramir00> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<xangua> ubuntu.com Ramir00
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-22
<g4zz> hola
<g4zz> una pregunta: hace meses decidí formatear mi pc el cual tenia una particion en win2 y una con ubuntu, al formatear con win2 puede ser q quedará un grub d ubuntu auntiguo y ahora lo reconozca?? como puedo formatear por completo del todo dejar el disco , limpio , limpio??
<debsan> g4zz, podés usar gparted liveCD para arregar la particiones a tu gusto, formatear y demás
<g4zz> por ejemplo, ahora con gparted puedo eliminar ese grup y redimensionar los discos?
<g4zz> grub
<cousteau> g4zz, con el CD de Windows puedes restaurar el MBR de Windows
<debsan> sí, no se como serán las particiones. Yo tengo una partición aparte para el boot loader. En tal caso formatearía dicha partición y redimensionaría
<g4zz> bueno exactamente no sé bien lo q me estás diciendo ... a ver si puedo mandar una imagen del gparted darme unos minutos
<cousteau> el gparted no sé si puede encargarse del MBR
<cousteau> desde luego, si quitas el grub no podrás arrancar nada, ni siquiera windows...  necesitas algo en el MBR para que decida qué tiene que arrancar
<g4zz> http://img688.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img688/9589/pantallazodel2011122201.png
<g4zz> ahi teneis
<cousteau> windows tiene su propio mbr en el cd de instalación
<g4zz> quiero redimensionar la particion d win2 y luego añadir otra distro linux
<cousteau> en su día había un paquete en ubuntu para restaurar el mbr de windows
<dabor> g4zz, los estas haciendo desde win o desda linux?
<g4zz> desde linux
<g4zz> gparted
<dabor> g4zz, se restaura un mbr limpio don el comando dd
<g4zz> entonces en la shell pongo #sudo dd
<g4zz> ??
<cousteau> quieres quitar ubuntu y dejar sólo windows?
<g4zz> no
<cousteau> o quieres cambiar el ubuntu?
<dabor> g4zz, sudo  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<cousteau> o poner varios ibintus?
<dabor> g4zz, si vas a empezar de cero
<cousteau> er...  maldito teclado
<g4zz> quiero hacer mas pequeña la particion d win2 y poner otro ubuntu
<dabor> g4zz, pero para eso no necesitas borrar el MBR
<cousteau> pues reduces la de windows, estiras la extendida hacia la izquierda, y añades cosas
<g4zz> q es un mbr??
<cousteau> es donde está el grub
<g4zz> pero un segundo esq se me actualizo el kernel
<dabor> g4zz, mbr es el lugar donde se copia el grub o el arranque de win
<g4zz> borre el antiguo pero me sale al principio un kernel d antes antes d volver a instalar el ultimo ubuntu
<g4zz> ahora tengo -3.0.0-14-generic
<cousteau> g4zz, pues será que no se ha actualizado el grub
<g4zz> y en el grub de inicio me sale -3.0.0.12-generic
<dabor> g4zz, sudo update-grub
<g4zz> ok actualizado
<g4zz> insert@insert-P55-USB3:~$ uname -r
<g4zz> 3.0.0-14-generic
<g4zz> voy a reiniciar a ver si desaparecio el -3.0.0-12
<g4zz> ahora vuelvo
<g4zz> gracias muchachos
<cousteau> talue
<dabor> g4zz, no necesitabas reiniciar
<g4zz> ya
<g4zz> pero queria ver y hacerles una foto d lo q sucede, q aveces una imagen vale mas q mil palabras , y mas en mi caso q no me sé explicar..: /
<dabor> g4zz, no afecta en anda que aparezcan o tengas instalados varios kernel
<g4zz> http://img542.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img542/4429/img00059201112220132.jpg
<g4zz> eso es lo q sucede
<g4zz> quiero eliminar el d debajo
<dabor> g4zz, es totalmente normal
<g4zz> no se puede eliminar??
<dabor> g4zz, desitala el kernel que no vas a usar, aunque no es tan buena idea
<g4zz> porq si instalo otro linux tendré muchos grub ahi y no quiero tener mas d los necesarios
<dabor> g4zz, no afecta el rendimiento ni nada
<dabor> g4zz, pero si los desintalas desaparece
<g4zz> no me aparece con el comando :~$ uname -r
<g4zz> 3.0.0-14-generic
<g4zz> solo aparece el q ven
<dabor> g4zz, ese comando te muestra el que estas usando
<g4zz> y creo q es d una antigua instalacion
<g4zz> aaaa
<g4zz> sorry
<g4zz> cual seria para ver los q tengo???
<dabor> g4zz, con el gestor de paquetes synaptic te va a resultar cómodo
<dabor> g4zz, el paquete se llama linux-image
<g4zz> gestor de paquetes dices??
<cousteau> pues el 3.0 no es muy antiguo
<g4zz> no
<g4zz> es d la version 10.04 creo
<cousteau> no
<g4zz> incluso sale con el nombre d el host q puse en ese momento
<cousteau> yo uso 10.10 y tengo el... espera
<cousteau> 2.6.35
<g4zz> perdon el 10.10 es.... como el tuyo
<g4zz> me equivoqué
<g4zz> bueno ahora mismo no lo sé
<g4zz> pero bueno
<cousteau> 3.0.0 es el de oneiric (11.10)
<g4zz> como puedo quitarlo
<dabor> g4zz, ya te indicamos como, lee bien
<g4zz> ese es el q tengo instalado ahora
<cousteau> pues ya te digo que el 3.0 no es de maverick
<g4zz> pero no me sale por ningun lado el gestor d paquetes
<g4zz> en las versiones antiguas si se llamaba asi
<g4zz> en esta no lo encuentro con ese nombre
<dabor> g4zz, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<g4zz> ahora si dabor , sorry
<g4zz> mi torpeza llega a limites insospechados
<g4zz> jejejej
<dabor> g4zz, porque vas muy rapido sin deternerte a pensar
<g4zz> es posible
<g4zz> ahora si !! aki los tengo   :   http://img689.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img689/9589/pantallazodel2011122201.png
<g4zz> son estos 3 no???
<g4zz> los puedo eliminar asi como asi??
<g4zz> bueno hay alguno mas
<cousteau> en principio sí
<cousteau> aunque nunca está de más tener algunos kernels, por si de repente algo deja de ir, poder volver al anterior
<cousteau> pero si todo va bien, entonces adelante :)
<g4zz> si todo va bien
<g4zz> y de todas formas si algo dejara d funcionar no sé si sabria arreglarlo, porq estan ustedes porq si no......
<g4zz> jejejejje
<xangua> ...
<g4zz> lo conseguiria pero creo q antes volveria a instalarlo todo d nuevo
<g4zz> soy muy atarantado para esto
<g4zz> http://img846.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img846/9589/pantallazodel2011122201.png
<g4zz> esos son todos los q aparecen
<g4zz> una pregunta
<g4zz> como se borran??
<g4zz> jejejje
<g4zz> lo siento si resulto pesado
<g4zz> perdonarme
<xangua> para qué quieres borrarlos¿
<xangua> ni los tienes instalados según tu captura
<g4zz> aaaaa
<xangua> ...
<g4zz> pues para q no me salgan en el grub d inicio
<g4zz> bueno si es una cosa sin importancia lo dejaré como está y redimensionaré las particiones para poder instalar otro linux
<g4zz> aaaa
<g4zz> ya sé lo q pasa
<g4zz> ese grup creo q es la particion swap
<g4zz> puede ser??
<xangua> no
<g4zz> no?
<g4zz> ya e creado una nueva particion sin asignar
<g4zz> http://img834.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img834/9012/pantallazodel2011122202.png
<g4zz> q tipo d sistema d achivos le doy???
<g4zz> ext3?
<g4zz> http://img265.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img265/9012/pantallazodel2011122202.png
<GridCube> sep x3
<g4zz> una vez creada puedo instalar de forma normal la distro??
<g4zz> alguna etiqueta???
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches amigos
<AzoteLogiko> tengo Ubuntu 10.04 64bits con una tarjeta wifi TP-Link TL-WN851ND (wifi N de 300 Mbps). Como router tengo un Linksys WRT120N que da 150Mbps . La cuestión es que no consigo hacer que esto pase de 54Mbps
<AzoteLogiko> he instalado los madwifi, pero sigo viendo wlan10  y nada de ath9k ....
<AzoteLogiko> llevo 2 dias haciendo pruebas, pero ya no se me ocurre nada
<AzoteLogiko> alguna idea ?
<dabor> AzoteLogiko, la red tendrá alguna tarjeta mas lenta que eso?
<AzoteLogiko> inhalambrica no que yo sepa
<AzoteLogiko> inalambrica , perdon xD
<AzoteLogiko> pero voy a probar a aislarlo de otros componentes, a ver que pasa.
<jiji> hola
<jiji> no one here?
<xangua> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<jiji> alguien que de soporte de Ubuntu en Ecuador
<jiji> ?
<dylan66> que necesita jiji ?
<jiji> alquien que viva en quito para dar soporte
<dylan66> ahh yo no vivo ahi
<fernando> irc.laplatavive.com
<llancor> algun bot de ayuda por aki?
<chapo> exit
<Tiffon> nas
<jorge> buenas, alguna ayuda para instalar netbeans en ubuntu 11.10, en el instalador no me encuentra el openjdk, que previamente e instalado
<jorge> ?
<TiMiDo> jorge, apt-cache search openjdk
<TiMiDo> hay salen toda las applicaciones con el nombre openjdk
<jorge> voy gracias
<jorge> vale y ahora que hago con eso?
<TiMiDo> jorge, cual quier applicaciones que quieras intalar pones sudo apt-get install nombre de applicacion
<jorge> lose
<jorge> pero netbeans no funciona asi
<jorge> en 11.10
<jorge> el openjdk ya lo instale con apt-get install
<TiMiDo> jorge, pone apt-cache seach netbeans
<TiMiDo> y lee lo que sale
<jorge> si y que hago con eso?
<TiMiDo> intala las dependencias ;)
<TiMiDo> que necesitas
<jorge> me diras que todo lo que me sale ahi lo tengo que instalar uno a uno?
<TiMiDo> jorge, depende las dependencias que necesites
<jorge> no puede ser tiene que haber maneras mas sencillas
<TiMiDo> si quieres intalar mas de tres applicaciones el commando seria sudo apt-get install app1 app2 app3 app4 app5 y etc,
<fosco__> jorge, ya tienes el openjdk?
<jorge> si lo tengo
<jorge> lo instale con apt-get install
<fosco__> pues ahora desde la pagina oficial de netbeans te bajas el archivo .sh
<jorge> ya lo hice
<jorge> tengo problema con ese archivo
<jorge> pero ya lo esty haciendo de otra manera
<jorge> con otro .sh
<jorge> que tiene jdk y netbeans junto
<fosco__> no
<fosco__> baja el de la oficial
<jorge> es de la oficial
<jorge> tb
<fosco__> y cual es el problema?
<jorge> que en el .sh de netbeans no me encontraba la ruta de la jvm
<jorge> ni poniendola bien
<jorge> tengo que irme unos minutos ahora vendre
<jorge> ya estyo
<jorge> listo ya consegui instalarlo
<fosco__> ok
<jorge> y alguna idea para drivers del micro de un netbook acer aspire one?
<fosco__> micro? quieres decir un micrófono?
<jorge> si
<fosco__> en general no es necesario ningun driver
<fosco__> has revisado bien el control de volumen?
<jorge> voy a ver
<jorge> si en opciones de sonido microfono ninguna de las opciones hace que funcione..
<jorge> ninguna idea pues?
<g4zz> hola
<g4zz> saben d dnd puedo descargar wicd para un usb?
<g4zz> lo borré sin querer y ahora no tengo conexsion
<g4zz> creo q ya lo tengo
<TiMiDo> buscalo
<TiMiDo> locate wicd
<TiMiDo> haber si lo tienes
<g4zz> si si
<g4zz> ya lo tengo
<g4zz> pero no se como descomprimir tar.gz
<g4zz> ni localizar el usb dnd está
<TiMiDo> g4zz, tar zxvf archivo.tar.gz
<g4zz> igual me falta algo
<g4zz> no se puede open
<g4zz> al estar en un pendrive necesitaré colocarme sobre el
<g4zz> no??
<g4zz> es el /dev/sdg1
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> estas ocupando Gnome?
<g4zz> si
<g4zz> q te refieres con ocupando?
<g4zz> y es el q utilizo?
<TiMiDo> entonces el icono de tu (Pendrive) tendria que salirte. en tu escritorio y pone el .tar.gz en tu home
<g4zz> si si sale
<TiMiDo> entonces tirate el wicd pal home
<TiMiDo> y lo compilas
<TiMiDo> haber si no te hacen faltas librerias
<g4zz> ok ok
<g4zz> ahora si
<g4zz> está descomprimido
<g4zz> como compilo??
<TiMiDo> seria algo como ./configure y luego para compilar sudo make && make install como root
<g4zz> ok ok
<g4zz> voy a intentarlo
<g4zz> no
<g4zz> no salio
<g4zz> lo d ./configure ya no salio
<TiMiDo> y que onda la maquina no esta configurada al internet o estas con wireless?
<g4zz> esta con wireless
<g4zz> y no me llega el cable
<TiMiDo> ah ok
<g4zz> borré wicd por error
<TiMiDo> magnifico
<TiMiDo> te felecito
<g4zz> asias
<g4zz> jejejejje
<g4zz> ;)
<TiMiDo> quiero conocer spain
<g4zz> jejejje
<g4zz> vente cuando quieras
<g4zz> aunq no hay trabajo
<g4zz> mala época amigo
<g4zz> jejejeje
<TiMiDo> no busco trabajo vivo en Usa
<g4zz> aaaa
<g4zz> ok ok
<TiMiDo> y nacido en Usa
<g4zz> pues ven en verano
<g4zz> es mejor
<TiMiDo> cuando es verano?
<TiMiDo> que fechas?
<g4zz> ahora hace mucho frio
<g4zz> d junio a sep
<TiMiDo> = que aca estamos en Invierno, pero hace el frio es mentiroso
<TiMiDo> ah las mismas fechas que en Miami
<g4zz> pues no sé
<g4zz> nunca e estado en miami
<g4zz> compilemos wicd please
<g4zz> jejejeje
<TiMiDo> el wicd trae un README o INSTALL leetelo
<g4zz> y cuando vengas te invito a una paella
<TiMiDo> para que estes orientado
<TiMiDo> jodistes soy alerjico al pescado
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> buenos dias!
<Decepticon> ayuda con ubuntu
<Decepticon> tengo ubuntu 10.04  lucyd de 32 bits
<Decepticon> y necesito desisnstalar varios programas
<Decepticon> perocuando hago eso
<Decepticon> sigue apareciendo
<g4zz> la paella puede ser d carne tamb
<Decepticon> ejemploe: wine, codecs , mono, virtual box
<TiMiDo> No sabia eso ;)
<Decepticon> entre otros
<g4zz> si si
<g4zz> o mixta
<Decepticon> como hago para q se quite x completo=?
<Decepticon> agardezco la ayuda!
<TiMiDo> Decepticon, tienes dos opciones ocupar synaptics que es GUI o por terminal sudo apt-get --purge remove paquetes
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> synaptics
<Decepticon> he estado usando para quitarlos pero nada
<Decepticon> okdigamos
<Decepticon> quiero quitar virtual box de raiz
<Decepticon> ya que me sale un error
<Decepticon> seria asi: sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox
<Decepticon> asi=?
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> quiero quitar virtual box
<TiMiDo> ahora si quieres mover mas de uno seria sudo apt-get --purge remtcove paquete1 paquete2 paquete 3 paquete 4 y e
<Decepticon> eh instalarlo nuevamente porque sale error fatal
<Decepticon> devirtualbox
<TiMiDo> pone sudo apt-get -f install
<TiMiDo> para que fuerze intalar o remover() algo malo
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  que hace ese comando =?
<TiMiDo> como dependencias antiguas o dependencias rotas
<Decepticon> eso quita a virtual box=?
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  paquete 1 q vendria haciendo! o cual seria =?
<TiMiDo> los paquetes que quieres sacar ;)
<TiMiDo> estabas intalando algun paquete, y te tiro algun error?
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: bueno! virtualbox cuandointento actualizarlo
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: minotebook esta medio lenta. borre peliculas, mp3
<Decepticon> pero las guarde en otro disco externo
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> mira
<Decepticon> pero no hizo mucha diferencia
<Emerling> Decepticon, cuando te mensionan paquetes quieren referirse a programas, aplicaciones,software, el cual estas instalando, des-instalando
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  digo yo q hay q  limpiarla pero ni idea como
<Decepticon> Emerling: irtualbox
<Emerling> pues entocnes tu paquete seria virtualbox
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: dice invalido remtcove
<Emerling> por lo general con colocar virtual y le das a la tecla TAB se completa elr esto
<TiMiDo> huh?
<AzoteLogiko> buenas!
<TiMiDo> Decepticon, pone lo que te sale en error en pastebin.com
<TiMiDo> o en cual quier parte
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: puse sudo apt-get --purge remtcove virtualbox
<Decepticon> ok!
<TiMiDo> no es esto
<Emerling> Decepticon, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<TiMiDo> sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox
<TiMiDo> asi es el commando
<TiMiDo> no remtvoce
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: ok!
<Decepticon> va!
<g4zz> TiMiDo,
<TiMiDo> g4zz,
<g4zz> en el install me sale esto...
<g4zz> Por último, hacer la instalación. Este paso tendrá que ser hecho como
<g4zz> root o con sudo en la mayoría de los casos:
<g4zz>    python setup.py install
<g4zz> Si son envases Wicd, que es casi seguro que desea utilizar el "- root"
<g4zz> opción, por ejemplo:
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  te aviso! ya t digo
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> no hagas lo que hiso g4zz
<TiMiDo> si no el robot te echara
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  robot es  pana mio jajajaja
<Emerling> g4zz, significa que dentrode tu carpeta/directorio ejecutasas sudo python setup.py install
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: chuzo tendre q salir d todas maneras porque la notebook esta a lado mio y estoy usando es otrapc en el chat\
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> ;)
<g4zz> ok ok
<TiMiDo> no floodes mas g4zz
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  yo te digo algo, eso es tonteria porque g4zzz le da varios enter, entiendo q esta mal o tiene un problema pero lo hechan, eso nunka me ha gustado de aqui
<TiMiDo> Decepticon, son reiglas de ubuntu ;)
<TiMiDo> no de nosotros
<Decepticon> Decepticon:  es por la desesperacion, a mi me ha pasado tanto q no me ayudaron x la sacadera y tuve q ir a la universidad y me ayudaron
<g4zz> ya ya me llamaron al orden
<g4zz> y desde aki pido disculpas
<TiMiDo> no tranquilo g4zz
<g4zz> pero ando agobiado
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  yo lo se, pero solo x dale enter, veo q noes justo! si digera algo malo esta bien pero x eso no!, me parece q no esta bien
<Emerling> Decepticon, lo que pàsa esd que hay otros Bots (robots) malisiosos encargados de ejecutar lineas de codigo para saturar y dañar la conexiond elos servidores
<Decepticon> g4zz: yo te entiendo! x eso te comprendo! yo odio eso tambien.
<TiMiDo> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<TiMiDo> para eso esta el paste.ubuntu.com
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Emerling> por ende cuando lanzas mucho texto linea por linea muy rapido, para el beneficiode todos se banea el emisor
<g4zz> ok ok
<g4zz> sorry
<g4zz> bueno
<TiMiDo> no hay dramas
<Emerling> por eso se usasn herramienats como pastebin, es simplemente proteccionde todos los servidores,
<Decepticon> ok! estamosbien, de acuerdo, pero xq un usuario ponga 8 enter a la vez, y diga algo q es de ubuntu y lo saquen, para Mi no es justo
<Decepticon> ese esmiopinion
<TiMiDo> y te compilo el wicd
<Emerling> çpues no tendria que dar 8 enter a la vez
<Decepticon> salgo y entro en la otra pc
<g4zz> no
<Emerling> pues envia datos a los servidores produciendo el lag y saturando la red
<g4zz> porq lo hice desde esa misma carpeta
<Decepticon> g4zz: no le metas mente trata de no dar;le 3 enter seguidos
<Decepticon> eso si es seguro
<Emerling> para el beneficiode todos deberia salir y dejar alr esto con conexion
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> ya regrese!
<Decepticon> pues como decia! aveces creo Yo q exageran , pero bueno no soy dueño de esto asi q a evitar dar + de 3 enters
<Decepticon> a la vez claro
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: estas0?
<TiMiDo> si aca estoy
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: estoy actualizando esto y cuando diga isntalar y me tira el error te paso el link!
<Decepticon> oigan cambiando de tema
<TiMiDo> si
<Decepticon> recomiendo q pongan este video:  Avril Lavigne - Iris in live
<TiMiDo> pasa el link
<TiMiDo> para mirarlo
<Decepticon> adoro a esa nena
<Decepticon> esta como se quiere, es un angel de Dios
<TiMiDo> a mi megusta la cancion antiguas de ellas
<TiMiDo> *las
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  a mi me gusta ella: es elegante, bella, inteligente y Super ultra Pay
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: *las q significa0?
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: te paso el link
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> pasa
<TiMiDo> el link
<Decepticon> salio una cosa pero no se que decidir: haber si me ayudas x favor
<TiMiDo> antes que me vaya a programar a full
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: http://pastebin.com/biA7EJ9b
<Decepticon> me avisas si sale<1.
<TiMiDo> ook
<TiMiDo> pone esto haber si te ayuda sudo touch /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<TiMiDo> y luego le das con sudo apt-get -f install
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: Avril lavigne me tiene nervioso jajajajaja
<TiMiDo> no hables tanto de ella que tengo que hacer
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> y enfocate en tu error.
<AzoteLogiko> es mejor la version solo de goo goo dolls :D
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: jajajaja, dale dale!. eta hermosa jajaja
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: esta cargando
<TiMiDo> ok
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: bueno actualizando y instalando x alli no demora
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: entendieste el error ! que significa0?
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> de una configuracion
<TiMiDo> que no esta
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> si te sale lo de powerbtn.sh ponele Y
<TiMiDo> y listo
<Decepticon> no hizo nada
<Decepticon> lo puse y nada
<Marthus> buenas
<Marthus> alguien me podria ayudar con el busybox
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: chekea lo q hizo:  http://pastebin.com/EscKScsz
<TiMiDo> haber
<TiMiDo> deja ver
<TiMiDo> hace un apt-get update
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  pilla! mira lo que salio, varios errores: http://pastebin.com/nGDhJrKw
<TiMiDo> borra ese mirror
<TiMiDo> tiene errores
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: si! bastante, igual que una monarquia mal llevada
<Decepticon> jajaja
<TiMiDo> si y la llave no esta identificada
<TiMiDo> asi que mejor quitalo
<Decepticon> ok! como=?
<TiMiDo> y luego que lo quites haces un apt-get update y listo
<TiMiDo> abre sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<TiMiDo> y hay estan
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Decepticon> losborro normal
<Decepticon> y gurado
<Decepticon> y los guardo=?
<TiMiDo> borra el que te tiro error
<TiMiDo> nada mas
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  va ellink!
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  pilla!,  http://pastebin.com/0JpvrehX
<TiMiDo> borrate la linea numero 2
<TiMiDo> empieza a borrar
<TiMiDo> del numero 3 hasta el 6
<TiMiDo> y luego le das apt-get update
<TiMiDo> esas lineas que dice del cdrom
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: la 3 linea es: # newer versions of the distribution.
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> mira tu privado Decepticon
<Decepticon> ok!
<TiMiDo> saca las que recien te puse
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  linea 2 , 3 hasta la 6
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> por en linea 7 si te fijas
<TiMiDo> ya empiezan las lineas del source
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  ya voy
<TiMiDo> lo guardas con f2
<TiMiDo> y listo
<TiMiDo> pones un apt-get update y todo bien
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  regrese
<Decepticon> como hago0?
<Decepticon> como hago=?
<Decepticon> para ver si o estan los errores
<TiMiDo> hicistes
<TiMiDo> el apt-get update?
<TiMiDo> sin error?
<Decepticon> como hago para guardar  lo q borre
<Decepticon> no lo hizo
<Decepticon> tuve q reinicar la pc
<TiMiDo> con nano es f2
<Decepticon> nano =?
<TiMiDo> si nano es un editor
<TiMiDo> ahora si quieres ocupar gedit cosa tu ya
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: no se!,  que hago
<TiMiDo> guardar el maldito archivo
<TiMiDo> y listo
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> Decepticon, te funciono?
<Decepticon> no!
<Decepticon> no me deja guardar los archivos
<Decepticon> ya los borre pero no deja borrar
<TiMiDo> Decepticon, abrelo con sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<TiMiDo> y luego borras las lineas y despues apretas f2 enter y listo
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: sale esto
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: http://pastebin.com/gr2Wy0ps
<TiMiDo> apreta f2
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  no hace nada
<TiMiDo> salete de ese terminal
<TiMiDo> y pone sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ES GUI
<TiMiDo> te abrio gedit? Decepticon
<Decepticon> espera me enrrede!
<Decepticon> f2 no hace nada
<TiMiDo> quita ese terminal
<Decepticon> ok
<TiMiDo> no ocupes Nano
<TiMiDo> ya que veo que no lo sabes ocupar
<TiMiDo> tienes intalado gedit?
<Decepticon> gedit!
<Decepticon> creo q no!
<TiMiDo> intalalo
<TiMiDo> sudo apt-get install gedit
<Decepticon> no lo tenia
<Decepticon> listo! disk instalo!
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: estas=?
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> abrelo ahora con sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TiMiDo> y le das a save y listo
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: disculpa la demora; estaba en el baño
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  chelea ellink
<TiMiDo> ??
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  aqui esta:  http://pastebin.com/DixMw7rJ
<TiMiDo> lo guardastes entonces?
<Decepticon> no! esta abierto
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  no borro nada=?
<TiMiDo> ponele save
<TiMiDo> no ya no
<TiMiDo> ahora hcele un apt-get update y listo
<Decepticon> mas errores
<TiMiDo> pastea los errores
<Decepticon> http://pastebin.com/PXHgSZ5b
<Decepticon> me avisas
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: mientras como puedo ir limpiando la pc, la siento lenta
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: es la misma pc
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  demora al abrir un archivo
<TiMiDo> hace esto apt-get clean
<TiMiDo> y te limpia el sistema de apt
<xangua> !!gpgerr | Decepticon  NO_PUBKEY ED8B789323DC003A
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '!gpgerr'.
<xangua> !gpgerr
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<Decepticon> kubot: eso fue conmigo=?
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Decepticon> kubot: ummmm, veo q eres inteligente
<Decepticon> kubot:  cual es el problema=?
<Decepticon> kubot:  no entendi=??!!!
<Decepticon> sigo con lo mio
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  q xopa!, entonces q vez, esta fuck&/( o q =?
<TiMiDo> jajajajaa
<cousteau> kubot es un bot
<TiMiDo> firma la llave y listo
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: como hago eso?=?????
<TiMiDo> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com ED8B789323DC003A
<TiMiDo> Y listo
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  no se q k-rajo hara pero vere!
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  http://pastebin.com/JNyjhAtj
<TiMiDo> Decepticon, pone apt-get update ahora
<TiMiDo> pero el error te sale bien claro
<Decepticon> ok
<TiMiDo> gpg: no se encuentran claves totalmente fiables
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  explicame ese error!
<TiMiDo> pero ya fue importada
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  osea q estoy hasta la mismisima!
<xangua> W: Imposible obtener  http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/gloobus-flow/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz   404  Not Found
<xangua>   http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-media-player-development/development/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz   404  Not Foun
<xangua> y quita esos repositorios que No tienen paquetes para lucid TiMiDo
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  veo q salen menos errores
<TiMiDo> xangua, yo no ocupo esos mirrors
<Decepticon> xangua:  como se hace! Soy Yo del problema
<TiMiDo> estoy ayudando al Decepticon
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  klaro timido!
<Decepticon> xangua:  como arreglo eso! quitar esospaquetes
<Decepticon> esta pc esta lenta como un camello en el sahara
<xangua> centro de software-editar-origenes Decepticon
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> va
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: que has podido ver de los errores
<TiMiDo> nada ahora estoy solucinando bugs
<TiMiDo> en ubuntu
<Decepticon> xangua: estoy en origenes de software
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: entonces ya no veras mi problema
<TiMiDo> veelo tu si es tu maquina
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  chuzo pelao tranquilo, estoy agradeceido x la ayuda
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  solo fue una pregunta
<Decepticon> xangua: entonces q hago en origenes de software
<TiMiDo> Decepticon, colombiano?
<TiMiDo> ah no panana
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: ni Dios lo quiera!
<TiMiDo> Panama
<ikatz> hola a todos
<ikatz> alguien sabe como importar marcadores a mi firefox??
<xangua> (10:22:04) xangua: y quita esos repositorios que No tienen paquetes para lucid Decepticon
<Decepticon> TiMiDo:  si! pero soy nuevo en esto, como como pasar de manejar un toyota corolla a un audi
<ikatz> tengo ubuntu 11.10 y firefox  8
<Decepticon> xangua:  ok! ya ejm: virtualbox
<TiMiDo> Decepticon, para eso esta san google ;)
<Decepticon> TiMiDo: ok!
<Decepticon> xangua: salen otros erroes pero menos
<ikatz> alguien sabe como importar marcadores a mi firefox??
<Decepticon> xangua: para que tengas una idea, quiero limpiar internamente la pc en el mismo ubuntu 10.04, estudiar html5 con algun editor de html que me recomienden y poder ver peliculas HD o bluray aqui
<Decepticon> es mi meta
<xangua> marcadores de donde ikatz ¿ es adivinanza¿¿
<Decepticon> con esta notebook! x ahora,
<xangua> (10:31:54) Decepticon: xangua: salen otros erroes pero menos - no sabría decirte, como dije no soy adivino para saber esos errores
<ikatz> tengo un html de marcadores de firefox guardados
<Decepticon> ok! pense q estabas hablando con ikatz
<Decepticon> sorry!
<Decepticon> ya te los paso!.
<ikatz> y quiero importarlo a mi firefox
<ikatz> pero no veo la opcion donde hacerlo
<Decepticon> xangua: http://pastebin.com/54SbF4u4
<Decepticon> alli esta
<xangua> en el gestor de marcadores está la opción que dice: importar y respaldar ikatz
<ikatz> el problema es que no veo el gestor de marcadores x ningun sitio
<xangua> Decepticon: no has removido los repositorios que NO tienen paquetes para lucid
<xangua> ikatz: en el menú de marcadores¿¿
<Decepticon> xangua:  no creo! que puedo hacer para evitar esos errores!
<xangua> quitalos
<ikatz> xangua, en el menu marcadores no aparece nada
<ikatz> por eso he preguntado, he googleado un poco
<ikatz> pero nada
<xangua> marcadores-mostrar todos los marcadores ikatz
<Decepticon> xangua: como! en origenes de software =?
<xangua> Decepticon: como te dije antes si
<ikatz> xangua, ahi no veo esa opcion eh
<xangua> no estarás usando firefox ikatz
<ikatz> q siii
<ikatz> como no voy a saber lo q estoy usando!
<ikatz> jajaja
<ikatz> por eso me parece extraño
<ikatz> dentro de mostrar todos los marcadores
<ikatz> no veo ninguna opcion de importar
<xangua> ikatz: http://i.imgur.com/FTG79.png
<xangua> ikatz: http://i.imgur.com/as4NL.png
<ikatz> xangua, he ido justo ahi
<ikatz> pero no hay ninguna opcion de importar nada
<xangua> ikatz: ahí está (10:44:22) xangua: ikatz: http://i.imgur.com/as4NL.png
<ikatz> xangua, q version de firefox estas utilizando?
<xangua> 9
<ikatz> yo 8
<ikatz> voy a actualizar
<cousteau> yo tengo el 8 y también me sale para importar marcadores en el menú marcadores
<m4rcel> hola, tengo un disco duro conectado al portatil via una carcasa usb y neceito saber cómo formatearlo, gparted no quiere cargar y la utilidad de dico no hace nada
<matxinada> alguien me podria ayudar a instalar xampp en mi ubuntu 11.10
<matxinada> he probado de todo, pero mysql no me arranca
<m4rcel> hola, alguien por aqui¿
<TiMiDo> matxinada, intalastes mysql-server?
<matxinada> me descargue xampp  y lo puse en /opt/
<TiMiDo> si eso es aparte
<matxinada> pero xampp ya viene con mysql no?
<TiMiDo> trata de arrancar mysql con sudo service mysql start
<matxinada> dice
<matxinada> start: job failed to start
<fzeta> hi!
<m4rcel> hola, ayuda plis
<TiMiDo> m4rcel, pregunta
<m4rcel> pregunté arriba, tengo un disco duro y quiero formatearlo y no puedo, gparted no me carga mientra lo tengo conectado...
<Decepticon_> buenas
<Decepticon_> alguien sabe de html5, necesito unos consejos por favor y recomendaciones
<TiMiDo> Decepticon_, #html-es
<Decepticon_> TiMiDo:  gracias brother!,
<TiMiDo> veo que no tienen
<TiMiDo> solo tienen en ingles
<Decepticon_> TiMiDo:  si no loveo, Feliz Navidad
<TiMiDo> #html
<TiMiDo> = mente
<Decepticon_> saludos y gracias
<Algabe> necesito ayuda con Wammu para sincronizar mi cel
<Algabe> me marca este error:
<Algabe> No dispone de permisos de acceso al dispositivo /dev/ttyACM1 Tal vez sea necesario pertenecer al grupo dialout
<m4rcel> hola, alguien que me eche una mano
<m4rcel> pues vaya, que mal que está funcionando este canal, una persona media hora preguntando educadamente y nadie sse digna a ayudar
<fzeta> m4rcel: no será que el disco duro lo tienes averiado?
<TiMiDo> Algabe, pastea tu dmesg
<fzeta> vamos a  ver m4rcel, no todo el mundo está frente al pc cómo lo estás tu esperando a que te contesten, apuesto que ni siquiera has buscado en google?
<m4rcel> te refiere fisicamente? no lo sé, no funciona extraño, cuando lo pongo en windows me carga pero se va rapidamente
<TiMiDo> haber si te reconoce tu telefono o lsusb
<Algabe> Tiffon: eso me aparece
<m4rcel> fzeta mientras estaba aqui he vito a varios usuarios entrar ser ayudados e irse
<Algabe> TiMiDo: puse: df
<Algabe> me aparece
<TiMiDo> para ver tus particiones?
<Algabe> si
<Algabe> TiMiDo: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZK8ZQ7Ay
<matxinada> alguien sabe xq derepente me aparece como una espece de recuadro medio naranja transparente en la pantalla????
<TiMiDo> Algabe, pregunta en #fedora
<TiMiDo> esto es #ubuntu
<TiMiDo> -es
<Algabe> TiMiDo: si losé pero creo es un problema de permisos.
<Algabe> No dispone de permisos de acceso al dispositivo /dev/ttyS2 Tal vez sea necesario pertenecer al grupo dialout
<Algabe> allá están dormidos ahora.
<TiMiDo> man adduser o man group
<skiterwinter> quit
<skiterwinter> quit:
<jesuselifelet> :)
<kikee> ░░░░░▄▀▀▀░░░░░░░░▀▀▄
<kikee> ░░▄▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄
<kikee> ░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄
<kikee> ░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
<kikee> ░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
<kikee> ____________________________,d888888888b,
<kikee> ___________________________d8888888888888b_________________________,ad8ba,_
<kikee> __________________________d88888888888888 _____________________,d888888888b,
<kikee> __________________________I8888888888888888____________________,8888888888888b
<kikee> __________________________`Y88888888888888P"""""""""""baaa,___,888888888888888,
<jesuselifelet> buen dibujo
<Algabe> un troll :|
<jesuselifelet> los trolles son parte del sistema si no  se pone aburrido todo :D
<Algabe> jesuselifelet: :)
<jesuselifelet> Algabe, :)
<fzeta> xD...lol
<jesuselifelet> alguien sabe que numero de kernel usara pangolin?
<AzoteLogiko> hola!
<TiMiDo> hola
<Dailluminati> hola
<Dailluminati> :D
<AzoteLogiko> hoy no tengo dudas, pero si puedo ayudar yo en algo ....
<AzoteLogiko> :)
<TiMiDo> y en?
<TiMiDo> que ayudarias
<AzoteLogiko> no se, cositas de ubuntu por las que haya pasado
<AzoteLogiko> esto es toda una aventura jeje
<TiMiDo> AzoteLogiko, si es asi eres activo en launchpad?
<AzoteLogiko> pues no ...
<TiMiDo> eres programador?
<Dailluminati> yo solo testeo las betas y mando los errores xD
<Dailluminati> btw necesito ayuda amigos :D
<AzoteLogiko> TiMiDo, sip pero a nivel bajo. solo tengo un titulo de tecnico superior , no soy ingeniero
<TiMiDo> Dailluminati, has reportado los bugs?
<AzoteLogiko> pero hago cosas en java, c, oracle , y aunque me de un poco de verguenza .. en vbasic
<AzoteLogiko> cosas del temario jeje
<Dailluminati> si
<Dailluminati> siempre
<Dailluminati> reporto los bugs
<TiMiDo> que bien
<Dailluminati> Amigos tengo un problema con mi nueva lap y ubuntu, alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Dailluminati> JEjejeje minimo es lo que puedo contribuir a ubuntu :P
<fosco_> !ask Dailluminati
<kubot> Dailluminati: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<AzoteLogiko> Dailluminati, adelante
<Dailluminati> Compre una laptop acer  5250-bz889 las live de ubuntu funcionan de maravilla, al instalarlo funciona bien pero ya despues de la segunda o tercera vez que arranca ubuntu se traba  y ya no pasa de la pantalla de login, no se que pueda ser, ya lo reinstale y sigue con lo mismo, pienso que algo de la tarjeta de graficos
<fosco_> Dailluminati: seguramente es la gráfica, intenta no instalar los controladores acelerados 3D ni activar los efectos gráficos
<Dailluminati> ok
<AzoteLogiko> amd+ati ... en principio mala combinación para linux
<Dailluminati> si
<Dailluminati> eso recorde
<Dailluminati> me pueden decir como  se los desactivo? para no reinstalar, gracias
<Marverick> chego o bofe
<Marverick> ahesahuaehuehua
<AzoteLogiko> Dailluminati, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<AzoteLogiko> prueba a instalar esos, que son los oficiales
<Dailluminati> Pero el problema que no pasa del login como le puedo hacer?
<AzoteLogiko> prueba a abrir un terminal con alt+f1
<AzoteLogiko> o alt+f2
<Dailluminati> aja :P
<AzoteLogiko> o ctrl+alt+f1 / f2
<AzoteLogiko> aunque yo te sugiero que reinicies, entres en modo a prueba de fallos
<EglesonQuezada> Hola
<AzoteLogiko> y los intentes instalar desde ahi
<EglesonQuezada> Help
<EglesonQuezada> Please
<Dailluminati> ok, y de ahi que pocede
<Dailluminati> ok
<AzoteLogiko> !ask EglesonQuezada
<kubot> EglesonQuezada: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Dailluminati> lo bueno que tengo una netbook, y ahi me puedo conectar aqui para que me orienten
<AzoteLogiko> Dailluminati, :)
<Dailluminati> Muchas gracias por la ayuda :)
<AzoteLogiko> nada. mucha suerte
<EglesonQuezada> Quiero instalar un moden de internet inalambrixo pero no tengo internet en la pc que lo quiero instalar, por lo tanto no puedo bajar el paquete necesario , quien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> EglesonQuezada: te tendras que descargar los paquetes a mano
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: Y donde lo hago?
<mimecar> buscas los paquetes que necesitas y con un navegador
<mimecar> no puedes conectar el equipo a la red?
<AzoteLogiko> EglesonQuezada, que version de Ubuntu usas?
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: No ya que el equipo es el que tiene linux
<EglesonQuezada> Y mi unica coneccion es por otra computadora con windows
<mimecar> EglesonQuezada: quita el equipo de windows y pon el de linux
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: joder, tengo dos pc, y nesecito activar el modem inalabrico de hawwei en el que tiene linux, si lo coloco en ese mequedo sin internet en las dos computadoras.
<mimecar> tienes una toma de red que se conecta a internet si o no?
<mimecar> o conectas los dos equipos con el modem
<Dailluminati> mimecar lo que quiere decir, que en el equipo con linix no puede accesar a internet
<Dailluminati> por que no tiene los drivers
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar:  no solo cuento con la connecion unica del dispositivo inalambrico.
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: Quiero descargar el paquete y luego pasarlo con un pendrive a la otra pc
<mimecar> ya me he perdido
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: pero no se como descargarlo manualmente
<Dailluminati> EglesonQuezada  a veces si conectas una tarjeta inalambrica usb en la pc que tienes linux te la detecta
<mimecar> el modem 3G da conexion a los dos equipos?
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: es el sisugiente paquete
<Dailluminati> y ya los puedes bajar
<Dailluminati> :p
<EglesonQuezada> Dailluminati: esta no me la detecto
<Dailluminati> ok
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: solo al que tiene windows
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: porque si detecta el dispositivo.
<Dailluminati> que paquete es?
<mimecar> EglesonQuezada: si esta conectado a un equipo, comparte la conexion de windows
<mimecar> y no necesitarás drivers
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: en windows se instalo automaticamente, solo que no se muy bien compartir este tipo de coneccion con otra computadora desde windows
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: Tengo un modem movistar de hawei
<AzoteLogiko> yo tengo una backup de seguridad con el programa wicd y las librerias necesarias. te lo puedo pasar si quieres
<mimecar> en las propiedades de red del modem tienes la opcion de compartir conexion
<DanyWalker> estimados
<DanyWalker> consulta, estoy usando wm machine y tengo mi usuario  usuario, instale ubuntu 10, y le instale xfce, quiero levantar interfaz grafica pero me dice que debo loguearmecomo root, estoy intentando con sudo pero no sale
<DanyWalker> error en mi secuencia de comando para loguearme como root?
<TiMiDo> AzoteLogiko, ponelas en la pagina de ubuntu one ;)
<TiMiDo> y le haces un sync al folder que quieres compartir y listo o hacete un ppa en launchpad
<Alchareo> DanyWalker: sudo -s
<seguidodoblado> Sabeís alguien de donde puede venir el problema de la extensión ooo2gd "problem. no existe el fichero o directorio" al intentar exportar un documento?
<DanyWalker> Alchareo:  command not found :(
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: dnde puedo descargar este paquete de debian que nesecito?
<mimecar> si tienes ubuntu, buscando el nombre del paquete + ubuntu
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: Que tipo de arquitectura es la de  windows'?
<mimecar> 32 o 64 bits
<EglesonQuezada> mi 32
<EglesonQuezada> mimecar: 32 bts
<AzoteLogiko> EglesonQuezada, http://ubuntuone.com/2AkHOJSLEPMnYBARZN0mHX
<AzoteLogiko> ahi tienes los ficheros y un fichero llamado Terminal, que contiene la instrucción necesaria para hacer la instalación
<EglesonQuezada> AzoteLogiko: Gracias, mas que hablar me gustan las soluciones, si me sirve te aviso.
<AzoteLogiko> suerte
<mimecar> EglesonQuezada: si quieres soluciones, por qué no has buscado directamente el nombre del paquete?
<mimecar> conoces su nombre
<RR> mimecar: Hola, mira lo que hice, entre desde un live cd que contenia ya los paquetes que nesecito preeistalados, ahora estoy compartiendo el internet desde el computador que tiene ubuntu, con la pc de windows, pero si entre sin el cd live de esta distro no me reconoce el dispositivo de internet.
<RR> mimecar: hay alguna manera de pasar los archivos a el computador
<mimecar> con una memoria usb
<RR> AzoteLogiko: Los archivos que me enviastes estan en arquitectura debian , y es en i3..
<mimecar> RR: no existe la arquitectura debian
<RR> mimecar: Ok entonces sera la extencion ,deb ese tipo de paquete no me sirve.
<mimecar> asegurate que los paquetes son para tu version de ubuntu
<mimecar> Ubuntu y Debian usan .deb para los paquetes
<AzoteLogiko> rr , fuiste al terminal y pusiste el comando que esta dentro del fichero "Terminal" ?
<AzoteLogiko> o sea: sudo dpkg -i python-cairo.deb libglade2-0.deb python-gobject.deb python-gtk2.deb python-urwid.deb  python-glade2.deb wicd.deb
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: esos paquetes son para su version de ubuntu?
<AzoteLogiko> yo uso 10.04 64bit , no se cual usa el
<mimecar> es un detalle con bastante importancia
<AzoteLogiko> ... pues si, la verdad es que si ....
<tekno`afk> hola alguien sabe como hacer para que unity no junte programas iguales en un solo incono y mantenga cada instancia en un icono?
<AzoteLogiko> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-23
<Usuario> hi
<kzman> hola, tengo un pequeño problema con ubuntu, he buscado por internet pero sigue igual
<kzman> la cosa es que cree un usuario alterno tipo invitado,para que ocupen mi pc sin contraseña, pero al iniciar sesion con ese usuario me dice un error de .ICEauthoryty, y no puedo entrar con esa cuenta
<dylan66> dale permisos en usuarios y grupos
<kzman> dylan66, en realidad el archivo no existe
<kzman> lo cree, le di propiedad, permisos, y sigue con el error
<dylan66> que archivo?
<kzman> dylan66, para quien fue la respuesta?
<dylan66> la pregunta para ti
<kzman> dylan66, :S el archivo .ICEauthority
<dylan66> chequea en los programas que estan al inicio
<kzman> dylan66, no puedo si no puedo entrar a la sesion
<dylan66> puede ser desde otro usuario incluso
<kzman> dylan66, ?? bueno, puse gnome-session-properties en mi usuario y me salen los programas Caribou, GNOME Login Sound, y Notificador de alertas Evolution
<dylan66> certificados y almacenamiento de claves?
<kzman> dylan66, como?
<dylan66> si esta esa opcion
<dylan66> agente de autenticacion de policikit
<kzman> no, ¿como prograa de inicio?
<dylan66> si
<kzman> no sale
<dylan66> son los que yo tengo
<dylan66> servicio de almacenamiento de secretos
<kzman> ?
<kzman> no , solo los tres que dije
<dylan66> no se que podra ser
<dylan66> me voy a dormir
<dylan66> adios
<txomon|nqas> alguien sabe que bot de irc es kubot?
<lana> hola, se puede poner contraseña a una carpeta
<txomon|nqas> lana, no, pero si se puede impedir el acceso a ella
<lana> con chmod?
<txomon|nqas> ten en cuenta, que cualquiera que consiga acceso a tu ordenador físico podrá leerla
<txomon|nqas> lana, en parte si
<lana> ya, pero mi ordenador y mi usuario lo utilizamos mas de uno
<txomon|nqas> no vas a poder evitar que lo lea alguien que tiene acceso como root
<txomon|nqas> al menos, no a través del chmod
<lana> he leido que hay programs que ponen claves
<txomon|nqas> lana, si, pero siempre y cuando sea tu sistema operativo el que esté funcionando
<lana> ah, es decir si estoy en ubuntu y le ponga clave
<txomon|nqas> si quieres guardar archivos de verdad de una forma privada, deberás comprimir y poner contraseña
<lana> con un live cd o con win se puede lee
<txomon|nqas> lana, eso es, la unica manera, es encriptando
<lana> vale
<fosco_> buenas
<hkm> buenas
<hkm> estoy usando ubuntu 11.10 e intentando compartir la conexion wifi, pero no lo consigo, alguien puede hecharme un cable porvfa
<txomon|nqas> puf
<hkm> he seguido esta guia pero,,, nada
<hkm> http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<mimecar> hkm: ¿por qué no sigues una guía para ubuntu 11.10?
<mimecar> ese documento tiene más de dos años
<hkm> mimecar, no pillo una :s
<stop_> Buenas,
<stop_> Felices fiestas a todos
<TiMiDo> igual mente
<stop_> Alguien sabe de algún manual o libro para hacer funcionar mysql en una jaula para apache en ubuntu.
<TiMiDo> stop_ google + mysql + ubuntu
<TiMiDo> ;)
<stop_> hay no dice nada util
<TiMiDo> o anda mejor directamente a mysql
<TiMiDo> y leete libros de mysql
<TiMiDo> aprendiendo mysql no importas si estas en ubuntu gentoo o arch
<TiMiDo> son los mismos commandos.
<stop_> ya llevo dos sendos días googleando para nada
<TiMiDo> pone en google mysql tutorial
<TiMiDo> haber si te salen cosas
<TiMiDo> te tendria que salir miles de cosas
<stop_> si, salen muchos miles de cosas,
<stop_> pero ninguna resulta efectiva,
<stop_> no se trata de mysql,
<stop_> ya llevo dos libros, y la referencia de mysql y nada
<mimecar> stop_: crea un virtual host en apache y tendrás eso
<stop_> además también estoy con el tema de php5-mysql
<stop_> pero sin exito
<stop_> pero un virtual host con enjaulamiento,
<mimecar> cada web de un host virtual es independiente
<stop_> pero usando usuarios distintos, o solo con www-data
<mimecar> cada web está en una ruta
<stop_> el problema es que si no se restringen los permisos,
<stop_> cualquier usuario, podría leer los archivos de los demás,
<mimecar> crea varios host virtuales
<stop_> ya lo he probado pero no soluciona el problema,
<mimecar> desde un host virtual no se puede acceder al otro
<mimecar> stop_: en un servidor bien configurado y con php safe mode no se puede hacer nada
<stop_> ok
<stop_> voy a probarlo.
<stop_> muchas gracias.
<stop_> Un saludo.
<Roger_Montejo> tengo problemas para instalar impresoras en red en la version 11.10 de ubuntu
<Roger_Montejo> alguien tiene el mismo problema
<Roger_Montejo> ?
<cousteau> qué problema?
<Roger_Montejo> en la version 10.10 podia explorar las redes de windows para instalar una impresora
<Roger_Montejo> en la version 11.10
<Roger_Montejo> ya no me permite "Explorar"
<Roger_Montejo> no me detecta ninguna
<Roger_Montejo> tengo que bootear al sistema inombrable para imprimir
<Roger_Montejo> FirewallD no está en ejecución. La detección de impresoras de red necesita que los servicios  mdns, ipp, ipp-client y samba-client estén activados en el cortafuegos.
<Roger_Montejo> este es el mensaje que tengo
<mimecar> ... estan esos servicios en funcionamiento?
<Roger_Montejo> como puedo saberlo?
<mimecar> de forma bruta, iniciandolos
<Roger_Montejo> disculpa quedo igual mis conocimiento no son muchos pero estoy dispuesto a aprender para no tener que regresar otra vez a win
<Roger_Montejo> como los inicio
<mimecar> abres una consola
<mimecar> sudo service nombre start
<Roger_Montejo> ya lo hice, me da la respuesta siguiente: samba-client unrecognized service
<Roger_Montejo> probablemente el nombre sea incorrecto
<Roger_Montejo> cheque en synaptic y si tengo instalado todo lo que me pide
<Roger_Montejo> pero aparecen con varios nombres
<Mautematico> no estoy seguro (no lo tengo instalado) pero creo que se llama
<Mautematico> samba-clients
<Roger_Montejo> ahora recuerdo samba era el servicio que me permitia explorar redes de windows
<Mautematico> (con s al final)
<Roger_Montejo> para instalar impresoras
<mimecar> si te da ese error no lo tienes instalado
<Mautematico> o se llama de otra manera
<Roger_Montejo> probablemente lo segundo
<Mautematico> intenta, y nos cuentas :)
<Roger_Montejo> de hecho samba no viene preinstalado yo lo tuve que instalar
<cousteau> Roger_Montejo, no sería el _servidor_ samba el que no viene preinstalado?
<Roger_Montejo> es correcto
<Roger_Montejo> lo instale mediante synaptic
<cousteau> pero sí el cliente?
<cousteau> pero me parece que nautilus-share viene instalado por defecto, y nautilus-share depende de samba, así que...
<Mautematico> yo estoy en la 11.10 y no tengo nada de samba. Creo que no viene preinstalado
<cousteau> Mautematico, apt-cache policy samba-common
<Roger_Montejo> Mautematico, has podido instalar impresoras en red
<Roger_Montejo> me conecto mediante ethernet con una ip estatica
<Roger_Montejo> y es raro
<Roger_Montejo> puedo exprorar la red con nautilus
<Roger_Montejo> ir a la pc que tiene instalada la impresora
<Roger_Montejo> pero el cuadro de dialogo de instalacion de impresoras
<Roger_Montejo> no es modificable
<Roger_Montejo> hay una opcion que dice buscar por direccion
<Roger_Montejo> pero no se la forma correcta de poner la ip de la maquina
<Roger_Montejo> he puesto smb://192.168.1.XX
<Roger_Montejo> donde XX el ultimo numero que tiene esta maquina
<Roger_Montejo> pero no hace nada
<Roger_Montejo> sera que lo he puesto mal?
<mimecar> ¿ya tienes funcionando todos los servicios?
<Roger_Montejo> por lo menos instalados si aparecen
<mimecar> ¿estan en ejecucion?
<Roger_Montejo> regresamos al mismo punto,
<Roger_Montejo> voy a hacer una lista de los que me aparecen instalados y voy probando cada uno ,
<Roger_Montejo> no se exactamente cual será
<Mautematico> cousteau: tienes razón, tengo samba-common instalado.
<Mautematico> Roger_Montejo: no, hace mucho que no intento instalar impresoras en red
<Roger_Montejo> si tuvieras la oportunidad apreciaria mucho tus comentarios, ya que usamos la misma version
<Roger_Montejo> puedo dejar mi correo sin infringir alguna regla?
<mimecar> Roger_Montejo: es mala idea eso
<Roger_Montejo> ok
<mimecar> los logs son públicos y estarias regalando tu cuenta de correo para spam
<Roger_Montejo> ok pos mp
<Mautematico> ok
<Roger_Montejo> agradezco su apoyo
<Roger_Montejo> nos vemos
<Mautematico> (Al menos) dos amigos y yo, tenemos un problema con la duración de la batería en 11.10, leí en algún blog que podría ser un problema con los nuevos kernels. ¿es cierto?
<Mautematico> En nuestras portátiles, notamos el problema tal que en Window$ duraba de 5 a  7 horas, y en 11.10 al rededor de 3
<TiMiDo> no creo que se este casi muriendo la bateria
<TiMiDo> eso pasa
<TiMiDo> cuando las ocupan mucho
<Mautematico> Ya, olvidé mencionar: Las laps son nuevas
<Mautematico> Instalamos la 11.04 y luego actualizamos a 11.10
<Mautematico> así que no tenemos punto de referencia con viejos kernels
<Mautematico> por las dudas, ayer logré instalarme Trisquel 5
<mimecar> hasta la 12.04 no saldra la correccion
<Mautematico> voy a usarlo un tiempo, a ver si noto diferencia
<mimecar> Mautematico: si lleva el kernel 3 te pasara lo mismo
<Mautematico> entonces, sí es algo con el kernel?
<Mautematico> no, lleva el 2.6
<Mautematico> :)
<mimecar> si que es antigua esa distribucion
<cousteau> Mautematico, tienen gráficos híbridos?
<Mautematico> regreso en un minuto
<Mautematico> leí que el problema de la batería está desde el 2.7, o algo así
<Mautematico> no estoy seguro de los gráficos ¿cómo hago para saberlo?
<Mautematico> tengo una Intel
<cousteau> linux 2.7?  wait what?
<cousteau> Mautematico, bueno, si sólo tienes una intel, no tienes gráficos híbridos
<cousteau> los tendrías si tuvieses 2
<Mautematico> Entonces no, no son híbridos :)
<mimecar> Mautematico: te dirá la bateria en windows 7 horas?
<mimecar> te dura
<Mautematico> en Ubuntu ronda las 2 y media o 3 horas. En windows al rededor de 5.
<Mautematico> (La de 7 es de un amigo, que le dura 3 y media en Ubuntu)
<mimecar> 7 horas con el ahorro de energia de windows activado ?
<Mautematico> sí
<cousteau> a ver...  ¿brillo de pantalla?  ¿ventiladores?  ¿gráficos demasiado intensos?  ¿muchos progs abiertos?
<Mautematico> yo sé que la comparación es injusta: En Ubuntu si hago cosas y en Windows no (no soy gammer, por ejemplo)
<Mautematico> pero sí creo que debería durar más
<Mautematico> Quizás la clave esté en el brillo de pantalla.
<Mautematico> Mi lap es Gateway nv57
<cousteau> a lo mejor te interesa el programa powertop
<mimecar> eso dependedel modo de funcionamiento del sistema
<Mautematico> En Ubuntu, no he logrado mover el brillo de la pantalla D:
<mimecar> no puedes comparar un sistema a la máxima potencia con otro que esta en ahorro de energia
<Mautematico> Claro, yo entiendo :)
<Mautematico> Veré que logro con powertop :)
<Mautematico> ¿Alguna idea para lo del brillo de la pantalla?
<cousteau> Fn+teclas de brillo?
<Mautematico> las teclas funcionan: Cuando las presiono aparece la notificación en el monitor
<Mautematico> jaja
<Mautematico> sí, pero es que el brillo no cambia
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> y si lo subes?
<Mautematico> Vamos, el indicador (en el monitor) sí funciona, baja y sube.
<Mautematico> PEro el brillo nada
<Mautematico> no, no da para ningún lado
<cousteau> a lo mejor necesitas drivers...  no sé si eso va con los de la gráfica o qué
<cousteau> aunque creo que los de Intel vienen por defecto
<Mautematico> también creo que vienen por defecto
<Mautematico> Bueno, leeré un poco
<Mautematico> quizás ésta vez sí encuentre algo para lo del brillo (ya lo intenté antes, pero nada funcionó)
<Mautematico> me quedaré con powertop un tiempo, a ver que tal :)
<mimecar> Mautematico: has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Mautematico> cada una de ellas, siempre :)
<Mautematico> cousteau: mira lo que encontré, voy a probarlo para poder ajustar el brillo :)
<Mautematico> http://computarizeando.blogspot.com/2011/11/solucion-al-brillo-de-pantalla-en.html
<Mautematico> mimecar, cousteau: Diablos, ¡tengo que reiniciar! jaja... Ahora vuelvo, a ver que tal :)
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> feliz navidad
<xangua> y hanuka!
<Mautematico> sí, y hanuka!
<pipo65> sabe alguien con que probar glx
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> ayuda x favor, no puedo instslar virtualbox
<Decepticon> me tira un error
<Mautematico> buenas
<Mautematico> ¿cómo has intentado? ¿cuál es el error?
<Mautematico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Decepticon> ya lo arregle
<mimecar> xDDDDD
<Decepticon> tenia algo desabilitado
<chikilis> buenas tardes, sera que me pueden ayudar
<Decepticon> me acorde d algo qme digeron ayer
<Decepticon> oigan
<Decepticon> alguien ha probado o usado html5
<Decepticon> conq editor puedo usarlo=?
<mimecar> Decepticon: con cualquiera
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ejemplo=?
<Mautematico> gedit
<chikilis> elimine windows 7 de mi pc e instale ubuntu 11.10, pero cuando reinicio en el final de la instalacion me sale que no ppuede avarcar la igen en el monitor *tengo monitor de 19 pl) espero que me ayuden gfracias
<mimecar> vi, emacs, nano...
<mimecar> chikilis: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<chikilis> si se;or
<cousteau> Decepticon, editor?
<chikilis> si se;or todas las actializaciones y nada
<mimecar> pon el mensaje exacto del error
<Decepticon> cousteau: si!, ejm, en windouss usa para html disk notepad
<Decepticon> escribia el codigo lo guardaba como html y ya
<Decepticon> salia la pagina hecha con lo q habia escrito
<Mautematico> Decepticon: acá puedes hacer lo mismo. Usa gedit, nano, vi...
<Mautematico> lo guardas como html (igual que antes), y lo abres en el navegador :)
<cousteau> ah, notepad?  vale, entonces absolutamente cualquier editor te vale
<cousteau> quiero decir, no conozco un editor peor que el notepad, así que...
<chikilis> no me acuerdo muy bn, pero es igual, como cuando usd amplia los px de el escritorio y el monitor no lo soporta a si me sale
<Decepticon> Mautematico: eso es lo q necesitaba, ok!, perfecto, estudiare html5 y usare gedit
<Decepticon> Mautematico:  sin software y nada html5 le va a patear a flashhh
<cousteau> Decepticon, yo para código en general prefiero geany
<Decepticon> pero css3 con q podria usarlo=? igual con gedit
<Mautematico> chikilis: No estoy seguro de entender que sucede. ¿Tienes un monitor de 19", y la imagen no lo cubre por completo?
<chikilis> si se;or
<Decepticon> cousteau: pero tu usas html
<Mautematico> igual, con gedit. nano y gedit colorean el código :)
<cousteau> Decepticon, no mucho, pero geany está bien
<cousteau> Mautematico, todos los editores que conozco menos el bloc de notas, wordpad y leafpad colorean el código
<cousteau> ...puede que ed no
<Mautematico> no estoy seguro de vi
<Mautematico> pero, el caso es que puede usar cualquiera :)
<Mautematico> no conozco geany todavía. Un día de estos lo pruebo! :D
<Mautematico> chikilis: ya intentaste cambiar la configuración del monitor?
<chikilis> es que no entra al sistema operativo ni al arranque, en este momento estoy en ubuntu de la usb
<Decepticon> cousteau: ok!, pero correria html5 y css3,  es q quiero hacer un web
<cousteau> Mautematico, vi??  seguro!
<Mautematico> no, no estoy seguro. :)
<chikilis> me sale eso desde el arranque
<cousteau> Decepticon, un editor de texto no corre el código, sólo lo edita
<mimecar> Decepticon: el editor no ejecuta nada
<cousteau> si fuese algo tipo kompozer, pues a lo mejor...
<Decepticon> odio flash, para mi es mucho enrredo, como dice cartman de south park, me rompes la bolas flachh
<Decepticon> jajaja
<cousteau> pero vamos, no estoy al tanto de que el bloc de notas haga eso
<Decepticon> cousteau: bloc de notas, es pasado asi como mi ex- de Alemania
<cousteau> bueno, por mí muerto y enterrado...  el idiota ni siquiera reconoce bien los saltos de línea tipo unix
<Mautematico> jajaja...
<Decepticon> cousteau: de quien hablan!
<cousteau> del bloc de notas
<Decepticon> jajajajajja, jajjjajajajajaj, no q va! x eso me mude a Linux, fue unas de las otras razones
<Decepticon> viene navidad, paz, felicidad, mujeres, fiesta, alegria, borracheras
<mimecar> Decepticon: recuerda que este canal es para soporte
<Decepticon> mimecar:  normal, es navidad
<mimecar> y?
<Decepticon> mimecar: q xopa! oye
<mimecar> Navidad son un par de dias más
<Decepticon> mimecar: html5 y css3 se pueden combinar en q editor o software especial
<mimecar> con cualquier editor de texto
<Decepticon> gedit
<Decepticon> normal!
<Decepticon> ambos deben correr bien
<cousteau> a ver...  decir "quiero un editor de texto que pueda editar html5" es como decir "quiero un coche que vaya a badajoz"
<cousteau> pues eso como tal no existe; simplemente te compras el coche y lo conduces a donde quieras
<Decepticon> ok
<cousteau> pues aquí igual, si vas a editar código html directamente no necesitas ningún editor especial
<Decepticon> quiero estar seguro de q si uso gedit correra html5 y css3
<cousteau> y dale
<cousteau> y dale y dale y dale
<mimecar> Decepticon: sabes realmente en que consiste html5 y css3?
<cousteau> sabes realmente en qué consiste html y css?
<mimecar> cousteau: copion
<cousteau> mimecar, no, ojo a la variación
<Decepticon> jajajajjaja
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> son 2 formatos q combinados hacen la perfeccion en efectos
<cousteau> bien
<mimecar> Decepticon: cualquier editor de texto y un navegador que lo soporte
<cousteau> en qué se ejecuta una página en html?
<mimecar> ahora me entero que html y css son formatos...
<cousteau> en un editor?
<cousteau> o en un navegador?
<Decepticon> editor
<Mautematico> No :)
<Decepticon> y navegador
<Mautematico> lo escribes ("editas") en el editor
<Decepticon> la cosa es q hoy empezare a meterle mente
<Mautematico> lo ejecutas en el navegador
<Decepticon> hoy estudiare y despues para la disco oaaaaaaa,
<Mautematico> Para editar, te vale cualquiera que edite texto plano (gedit, vi,nano...)
<Mautematico> para ejecutarlo, cualquier navegador que soporte HTML5 (Firefox,Chromium...)
<chikilis> al instalar ubuntu 11.10 me sale una pantallita al comenzar que (frecuencias no soportadas) que puedo hacer
<cousteau> chikilis, tendrás que conseguir bajarle la resolución; tu monitor no la soporta
<mimecar> chikilis: iniciar en el modo de rescate y "forzar" una frecuencia
<Decepticon> chikilis: bajale la resolucion, no aguanta el monitor
<Decepticon> chikilis: ponle una resolucion normal
<Decepticon> 1024 ena delante
<chikilis> y hay como hago
<mimecar> "Frecuencia no soportada" no es lo mismo que resolucion
<chikilis> ps es de 19 pl la resolucin en la que esta es de 1440 * 900
<Decepticon> chikilis: bajale a eso y ya<! te libras d eso
<mimecar> chikilis: selecciona el modo de rescate en el arranque del sistema
<chikilis> no es que ni carga el sistema, me sale eso despues de que carge la bios
<mimecar> pulsa SHIFT en el arranque y te saldra el menú
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar antes las modificaciones que hay que hacer al xorg.conf
<chikilis> y que le modifico
<mimecar> hace mucho que no modifico ese archivo
<chikilis> algo facil que me recomiendes hacer
<chikilis> instalo windows
<mimecar> buscar lo que tienes que modificar en google
<mimecar> o con suerte alguno del canal lo sabrá
<mimecar> si instalas windows no arreglas el problema
<Decepticon> nos vemos, Feliz Navidad solo para q celebran navidad.... pasenla bien y gozen gozennn coño
<Decepticon> jajajjaa
<Decepticon> saludossssss desde el Itsmo de la Diversion
<canros> hola
<canros> que tal
<fzeta> iep!
<snake__> podria alguien  recomendarme
<snake__> algun programa para diseñar  mis diagramas de bases de datos
<snake__> que funcione bajo la distribucion de linux
<mimecar> Yed te permite hacer eso
<TIMiDo> snake__, te aconsejo
<TIMiDo> mysql-admin lo mejor es gui
<snake__> TIMiDo mysql-admin sirve para aser los diagramas
<snake__> o para aser ya la base de datos
<TIMiDo> para hacer la base de datos pero mira las opciones avanzadas que tiene
<TIMiDo> es una herramiente muy buena
<snake__> mepodrias desir como lo puedo instalara
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-24
<Genelyk> Ola
<Genelyk> alguien sabe usar drupal ?
<guzman> Buenas alguien sabe usar el playonlinux ?
<Mautematico> Lo usé hace tiempo. ¿qué intentas instalar?
<guzman> el leagueoflegend que es un juego gratuito, descargue el .exe pero ahora no se como abrirlo
<Mautematico> guzman: según recuerdo, tendrás que darle permisos de ejecución al .exe (busca, hay mucho sobre eso y es fácil :) )
<Mautematico> luego,
<Mautematico> abrir playonlinux y decirle que quieres instalar X programa.
<Mautematico> si no está en la lista, decirle que quieres instalar uno no soportado.
<guzman> pero le doy permisos al exe no ?
<Mautematico> No has probado con wine (playonlinux es una implementación de wine, a fin de cuentas) ?
<Mautematico> sí, al exe tendrás que darle permisos
<guzman> si tengo el wine tambien pero es que no doy una con los dos soy un negado ni buscando por google consigo hacerlo funcionar
<Mautematico> Ya...
<Mautematico> A ver, ¿qué has intentado? te aparece algún error (muéstralo) ?
<Genelyk> pero instalaste el directx9
<Mautematico> (estoy en el sitio del juego, a ver qué cosas requiere)
<guzman> si lo istale el direcx9
<xangua> !appdb | guzman ya checaste ahí¿
<kubot> guzman ya checaste ahí¿: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<xangua> aparece con bronze esa aplicación, como 'basura' en oneiric
<Genelyk> mmm q aplicacion es?
<guzman> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<guzman> hay es donde esta mirando lo del leagueoflegends
<Mautematico> guzman: pues, creo que te tocará probar nuevos juegos...
<guzman> bueno yo lo seguire buscando haber si encuentro alguna guia
<xakajk> buena tarde, donde puedo postear mi problema?
<jmanuel_cool> xakajk, creo que por aca es un buen lugar; luego de la barra de busqueda de google
<xakajk> Tengo un problema con actualización de Kubuntu 10.04 a la ultima versión, me sale este problema
<xakajk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/780564/
<xakajk> segui este paso http://1024bytes.wordpress.com/2010/08/23/dynamic-mmap-ran-out-of-room/ para corregir pero me atore otra vez
<Genelyk> cuanto espacio tienes en /  ?
<Genelyk> creo q abia un comando
<Genelyk> apt-clear cache
<xakajk> <Genelyk segun tengo esto Incremente el tamaño de APT::Cache-Limit. Valor actual: 25165824.
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> xakajk:  pero tu quieres subir  de version verdad?
<xakajk> apt-clear cache orden no encontrada
<xakajk> asi es..
<Genelyk> tienes q subir a la 10.10
<Genelyk>  de ay a la 11.04
<Genelyk> de ay a la 11.10
<Genelyk>  tienes q hacerla en orden
<xakajk> pues a la ultima 11.10.
<Genelyk> si pero tienes q hacerlo uno por uno
<dylan66> no se puede saltar de version
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> crearias muchos paquetes rotos
<dylan66> como dice Genelyk
<Genelyk> a l menos q decidas por una instalacion limpia
<xakajk> ok, entonces le doy por orden, pero no me deja
<xakajk> es lo que no quiero,
<Genelyk> tons creo q el comando q buscas
<Genelyk> es
<Genelyk>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xakajk> lo intento
<xakajk> me salio error de nuevo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/780573/
<xangua> xakajk: porque no tienes espacio en el disco
<xakajk> si, intente con esto: echo 'APT::Cache-Limit "100000000";' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<Genelyk> y q paso
<Genelyk> ?
<xakajk> Genelyk: me salio esto root@kuumyu:~# echo 'APT::Cache-Limit "100000000";' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<xakajk> APT::Cache-Limit "100000000"
<Genelyk> m
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk>  en mi archivo no dice nada
<Genelyk>  bueno la verdadno me abia pasado esto
<Genelyk> ...
<Genelyk> aun asi lo veo mas factible bajar la nueva version q pesa 700 mB
<xakajk> ahora puse otra vez sudo apt-get aptitude
<xakajk> y si correio..
<Genelyk> pero
<xakajk> corrio.
<Genelyk> apt-get y aptitude son los mismo
<Genelyk> XD
<xakajk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/780578/
<Genelyk> intenta   sudo aptitude update
<xakajk> ahora como le hago para actualizar?
<Genelyk> igual
<Genelyk>  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Genelyk> pero xakajk nadie te asegure q cuando lleges a la 11.04 o 11.10 funcione normalmente  ay casos en q  se tiene q reinstalar de cero a pesar de haber hecho todo el upgrad
<xakajk> mmmm. entonces que recomiendas?
<Genelyk> instalar de cero
<Genelyk> es lo ideal
<Genelyk> tu home esta separado de la raiz?
<xakajk> Genelyk: ya estaba a punto de formatear, pero le pense porque no supe respaldar mis correos de thunderbird
<Genelyk> pero esta separado las dos particiones =?
<xakajk> no, es un solo disco
<xakajk> desde que lo instale no lo hice asi, pero dependiendo como me va con las actualizaciones, sino desde cero,
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk>  puedes hacer
<Genelyk>  haber
<Genelyk> instalas una maquina virtual
<Genelyk> puede ser el virtualbox o el vmware
<xakajk> y ese es un programa?
<Genelyk> dentro de la maquina virtual inicias un cd live particiones el disco  en 3 ,   / ,swap y /home
<Genelyk> mmmm
<xakajk> ok, y luego?
<Genelyk> instalas
<Genelyk> el 11.10 dentro de la maquina virtual
<Genelyk> como una instalacion normal, le pones cualquier usuario
<Genelyk> luego compartes tu /home  detu maquina real y en maquina virtual como root  copias tu carpeta  al /home
<xakajk> o sea, ahora tengo el 11.10 el cd live, con eso puedo particionar el disco?
<Genelyk> si pero dentro de una maquina virtual
<dylan66> no es necesario una maquina virtual
<Genelyk> virtualbox o vmware
<dylan66> puede hacerlo desde el live cd
<dylan66> si el live trae gparted
<dylan66> o con un a consola
<Genelyk> dylan66:  lo hago por que el no tiene separado el /home del /
<Genelyk> todo esta en /
<Genelyk> si formatea lo chanta
<dylan66> y quiere guardas sus datos?
<Genelyk> al menos q lo redimension
<xakajk> y la partición en permanente, pq de por si quiero particionar
<Genelyk> su particion¡
<dylan66> puede redimensionar
<Genelyk> osea inicie de su cd live y  redimension la particion
<dylan66> aunque eso lleva tiempo
<dylan66> demora
<Genelyk> se
<Genelyk> xakajk:  no tiene x ay un  segundo disco duro ?
<Genelyk> o un usb de buena  capacidad ?
<xakajk> si tengo un disco duro externo, pero no se como respaldar los correos, tengo el thunderbird
<xakajk> solo me falta eso, lo demás ya lo respalde
<dylan66> no habra alguna forma de soicronizar thunderbird
<xakajk> por eso opte por la actualizacion
<dylan66> como se hace con firefox sinc
<xakajk> eso como se hara?
<dylan66> lo mensione como pregunta
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> mm
<dylan66> con firefox sinc se pueden sincronizar marcadores contraseñas entre diferentes equipos
<Genelyk> o exportar
<xakajk> voy a seguir buscando en san google, haber si encuentro algo
<Genelyk> pon
<Genelyk> respaldar o exportar
<xangua> aparte de borrar tus documentos o hacer la partición más grande porque No tienes espacio xakajk ¿
<dylan66> con el servidor pop3 los mensajes son accesibles desde cualquier equipo
<xakajk> la verdad no lo se, solo me salio eso cuando quise actualizar kubuntu
<xangua> porque no tienes espacio en el disco! xakajk
<xakajk> xangua: la verdad no se, me salio cuando quise actualizar
<xangua> ...
<Genelyk> cuanto espacio tienes ?
<Genelyk> entra al adminsitrador
<Genelyk> monitor del sistema
<Genelyk> ay dice cuando espacio tienes
<Genelyk> asu hasta ahora no encuentro como hacer una simple pagina en drupal
<swww> Hola, algun cliente torrent semejante en uso a qbittorrent o a vuze para ubuntu 10.04 , ya que estos no van en esta ya antigua distro
<atotclic> en ubuntu tienes transmission
<swww> transmision es demasiado elemental y rudimentario
<swww> que yo vengo de windows
<swww> descargue search-torrent pero tampoco va en lucid
<atotclic> lo rudimentario da igual o elemental que es lo que buscas exactamente ocupar toda la ram del pc con una aplicación que te da la misma solución pero mas sencilla
<atotclic> y yo soy partidario de descarga directa
<swww> si yom lo quiero todo simplificado y comodo pero con las ventajas de linux para hacerlo dificil a estudiar todos mucha informatica por un tubo , animarse ala
<atotclic> claro esta que si los archivos tienen que ser obligadamente compartidos
<atotclic> por temas de licencia??
<swww> que licencias ? yo solo quiero instalar un torrent completo en ubuntu y nada mas
<GatoLoko^> transmission es un cliente de torrent completo
<GatoLoko^> quiza si dijeses claramente que echas en falta en transmission alguien podria recomendarte otra cosa
<swww> a veces con las descargas directas no basta, gracias a qbittorrent en muchos ocasiones pude descargar aquel archivo que las descargas directas te restringian , alternativas a qbittorrent para ubuntu 10.04 ?
<atotclic> swww,  es lo que te e dicho si es por licencias tienes que ir a un torrent ya que son compartidos
<swww> gatoloko transmiso lo he tenido en todos los ubuntu y nunca lo he usado ni lo usare yo quiero disfrutar de un cliente torrent no tener que trabajar con el cada vez que lo use o quiera descargar algo
<GatoLoko^> swww con transmission no tienes que trabajar nada
<atotclic> pero lo mismo que te he dicho yo y GatoLoko^  transmision es una aplicacion completa
<GatoLoko^> no sera que estas usando la version para linea de comandos de transmission no?
<GatoLoko^> porque vamos, la version grafica es lo mas sencillo de usar que existe
<swww> si con qbittorrent si que no tenia que trabajar nada era poner el nombre del file en su buscador y voila descarga hecha
<GatoLoko^> es abrir, meterle el torrent y esperar, no tiene mas
<swww> te lleva muchas veces a paginas de descargaq donde debes de registrarte
<swww> es mas fiable y rapido qbittorrent
<atotclic> el registro depende de donde quieras descargar
<swww> o search-torrent en su defecto
<swww> esos dos son mas directos y rapidos para hacer las busquedas
<swww> no hay un archivo binario ejecutable de la ultima version de qbittorrent para ubuntu 10.04 , como lo hay para vuze ?
<GatoLoko^> ya veo, lo que quieres no es un cliente mas sencillo o mas simple, sino todo lo contrario
<GatoLoko^> uno que haga mas cosas
<GatoLoko^> que busque los torrents por ti
<swww> gatoloko el transmission que yo conozco no tiene buscadores integrados en el cliente
<GatoLoko^> claro que no, por eso es mas simple y sencillo
<GatoLoko^> tiene menos cosas
<GatoLoko^> solo lo necesario para poder descargar torrents
<swww> por eso no lo uso ni lo usare
<GatoLoko^> en cambio yo lo uso mucho
<GatoLoko^> ( Transmission ) Descargado: 964.36GiB - Subido: 253.79GiB
<swww> por que el ares y el utorrent son los mejores ?
<swww> porque tienen buscadores integrados en sus clientes
<GatoLoko^> para mi no son mejores, no quiero sus buscadores integrados para nada
<swww> si mejoir a pico y pala bienvenido a linux para los pùristas cuanto mas dificil mucho mejor
<swww> transmission deberia tener la opcion de activarle buscadores para el propio cliente
<swww> y seria otra cosa
<GatoLoko^> no, mejor que cada programa haga bien 1 cosa, y no haga 1000 cosas a medias
<GatoLoko^> para buscar tienes google
<swww> google tiene un cliente torrent propio que sea chulo?
<GatoLoko^> ni falta que le hace
<GatoLoko^> usa google para buscar los torrents, y los descargas con el programa que mas te guste
<GatoLoko^> pero vamos, el qbittorrent que tanto te gusta esta en los repositorios
<atotclic> un cliente torrent es para poder compartir los buscadores no te dan a veces lo que buscas si un monton de descargas etc que no sirven para nada
<swww> si pero no le dan soporte para ubuntu 10.04 su cliente en esta distro esta desactualizado y por eso no me va
<atotclic> si utilizas software libre como ubuntu deverias de ir cambiando la mentalidad de lo que realmente se necesita
<swww> qbittorrent es software libre y no tiene ahora soporte para ubuntu 10.04 no veo donde esta la ventaja en este caso en el software libre
<atotclic> ya que una cosa es software libre y la otra la pirateria
<GatoLoko^> swww aqui tienes una version actualizada para 10.04: https://launchpad.net/~hydr0g3n/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<swww> la pirateria es de quienes se lucran con las creaciones de otros
<atotclic> si el govierno
<atotclic> son los principales
<swww> aunque los creadores son cada vez mas codiciosos y quieren por su creacion llegar a ser millonarios
<swww> a costa de recortar las libertades de los users
<atotclic> por eso lo mejor es buscar en google analizar y luego descargar
<atotclic> no descargar algo que no tienes ni pajotera idea de lo que es por que ponga pepe
<atotclic> ya que pepe puede ser un troyano rootkit malware etc etc etc
<swww> 	2.7.3-0 esa version no es la ultima por eso no me va en ubuntu 10.04
<swww> la ultima es la 2.9
<GatoLoko^> no hace falta que sea la ultima version para que funcione
<swww> me señala amarillo en el indicador  de conexiones
<GatoLoko^> en la propia web de qbittorrent recomiendan ese ppa para instalar la version estable
<swww> la 2.9 es mas actual y es estable tambien pero no la ofrecen para ubuntu 10.04
<GatoLoko^> la 2.9 esta en el ppa que llaman "unstable", osea inestable
<swww> qbiottorrent es muy fiable para descargar no suele fallarme en las descargas ni me descarga fakes
<GatoLoko^> aunque no este disponible para la 10.04
<swww> no la 2.9 esta en estable y en inestable si continuan su desarrollo
<GatoLoko^> la 2.9 esta en el repositorio que llaman unstable
<GatoLoko^> lo puedes ver tu mismo
<GatoLoko^> http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php  <--- aqui, en la parte de abajo elije linux y luego elije ubuntu
<swww> pues yo tengo en otra distro superior la 2.9 y descarge el repositorio estable y ese si que funciona bien
<GatoLoko^> te mostrara los dos repositorios, estable e inestable
<GatoLoko^> la 2.9 esta en el inestable
<swww> y en estable tambien miralo bien
<GatoLoko^> en el repositorio estable no esta, miralo tu
<GatoLoko^> es mas, en el repositorio estable no hay paquetes para 10.04
<GatoLoko^> del 2.9
<GatoLoko^> ni estable ni inestable
<swww> Link: qBittorrent v2.9.2 (Stable)
<swww> ahi lo tienes
<GatoLoko^> te hablo de los repositorios ppa que recomiendan, no de cualquier otro sitio
<swww> ves como la 2.9 esta en stable
<GatoLoko^> tu mismo puedes descargar la 2.9, crear un repositorio y llamarlo estable o como te de la gana
<swww> he ido a la pagina oficial del desarrollador
<GatoLoko^> pero mira en los repositorios que te recomiendan en la web del programa
<swww> mas claro agua
<swww> no me deis mas bolaaaaaa
<swww> a la distro de ubuntu 10.04 le quedan dos desayunos por eso no le dan soporte
<GatoLoko^> la 10.04 tendra soporte hasta el 2013 en escritorios, no son dos desayunos
<swww> eso no te lo crees ni tu
<GatoLoko^> pero la 10.04 esta en modo soporte, no se actualizan los programas a versiones nuevas a menos que sea necesario
<GatoLoko^> que tu no lo sepas no significa que no sea verdad
<GatoLoko^> en servidores la 10.04 tendra soporte hasta el 2015
<swww> cuando saldra la proxima lts de ubuntu?
<GatoLoko^> en abril
<swww> y en que año se lanzo la actual lts?
<GatoLoko^> en abril del 2010, como su nombre indica
<GatoLoko^> 10.04 = 2010, mes 4
<GatoLoko^> salen cada 2 años, con soporte para 3 años en escritorio y 5 en servidores
<GatoLoko^> a partir de la 12.04 tendran soporte por 5 años en escritorios
<GatoLoko^> pero que tenga soporte significa que se arreglan fallos de seguridad, no que se actualicen todos los programas a las ultimas versiones
<swww> bien si va a durar tanto mejor sera ya que es preferible pasarse a la ultima lts cuando ya haya transcurrido bastante tiempo para evitar problemas de falta de software etc
<GatoLoko^> si tanto te importa tener las ultimas versiones de los programas, puedes usar las versiones no lts de la distribucion, que salen cada 6 meses
<GatoLoko^> las versiones lts son para quien le importa mas que las cosas no cambien
<swww> si buscas estabilidad y mejor funcionamiento lts es la mejor version de ubuntu
<GatoLoko^> estabilidad significa tambien no cambiar las versiones de los programas
<GatoLoko^> mantener una version que esta bien probada
<swww> el firefos yo lo cambie por la version 9 en la lts
<GatoLoko^> firefox es uno de los pocos paquetes para los que hacen una excepcion
<swww> y aun no se me ha roto
<GatoLoko^> es mas facil mantener los paquetes de la ultima version de firefox que mantener la version anterior + mil arreglos
<GatoLoko^> en la mayoria de paquetes es mas facil mantener la version probada + 3 o 4 arreglos importantes que cambiar de version continuamente
<swww> transmission + un buscador para torrents  lo hay?
<GatoLoko^> no
<swww> o mejor usar utorrent con wine por falta de alternativas para ubuntu 10.04
<GatoLoko^> hay plugins para firefox y chrome, buscas con el navegador y cuando elijes un torrent se mete automaticamente a transmission
<GatoLoko^> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/autotrans/
<swww> ok no conocia ese addon si es lo que busco me olvidare de usar un torrent con wine
<katuelman> wenas
<katuelman> tengo un monton de preguntas pero mejor os comento mi caso , estoy estudiando un modulo y empiezo a trabajar con ubuntu mediante virtualizacion , pero me surgen mil problemas, .... que me recomendais para aprender desde 0 en linux ? algun manual o una guia para guiarme ?
<Sapote> katuelman: hay tantas guias y manuales que recomendar una sola es poca. Linux es un universo de cosas nuevas. Nadie sabe todo de todo.
<Sapote> katuelman: si pensas trabajar seriamente, Linux es la herramienta, para ello deberias empezar de cero. Existen unas guias de ubuntu para novicios.
<Sapote> katuelman: ahora si tu tema es virtualizacion y solo eso, deberias buscar en google sobre virtualizacion. El tema es demasiado amplio.
<katuelman> Perdona Sapote.... ok muchas gracias
<katuelman> tocara pegarse cabezazos jejeje .... solo q las prisas no son buenas y queria tener una base para aprender desde abajo...
<Sapote> katuelman: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Portada
<Sapote> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/
<Sapote> que estas utilizando para virtualizar?
<katuelman> VirtualBox
<katuelman> y weno el problemilla que tengo es compartir una carpeta linux , o montar un usb... pero weno veo q en youtube puedo sacar algo...
<katuelman> gracias x los enlaces...
<flypp_> katuelman, lo suyo es que tú en tu casa tengas otra máquina virtual, y allí "trastees"
<Sapote> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=VirtualBox
<flypp_> entre lo que veas por este canal de irc, y lo que veas googleando... aprender se aprende trasteando
<Sapote> katuelman: los usb se montan automaticamente
<katuelman> si ahora mismo estoy trabajando desde ella...
<Sapote> compartir una carpeta? por smb? nfs?
<katuelman> ok sapote..
<katuelman> mmmm hay me pierdo un poco ...
<Sapote> si mal no recuerdo en ubuntu habia un asistente bien simple para compartir carpetas
<katuelman> busque algo e instale algo pero no consegui nada jeje pero weno es normal mi desconocimiento es muy grande
<Sapote> en linux no necesitas buscar e instalar cosas externas como en el otro
<Sapote> todo lo que necesitas lo tienes desde el gestor de paquetes
<katuelman> sip desde alli lo instale
<katuelman> ;)
<flypp> si está haciendo un módulo... posiblemente le pidan saber hacer las cosas a través de comandos
<flypp> pero vamos, que no tendría tampoco mayor dificultad
<katuelman> si alguna practica ya hice con eso...
<flypp> si es montar usb's, pues es tirando del comando "mount"
<katuelman> mount -t nombreusb ?
<katuelman> algo asi ?
<flypp> si ya es compartir directorios en red de modo "permanente", pues puedes hacerlo a través de samba (que servirá para compartir carpetas con sistemas windows) o nfs
<flypp> mount -t <tipo de particion> <dispositivo> <punto de montaje>
<katuelman> flypp ok ... voy a probar y te comento...
<Sapote> mount -t vfat /dev/sde /media/
<Sapote> algo por el estilo
<Sapote> enchufa el pen drive, luego dmesg en una consola y te informara que tipo de unidad es, si es sdd, sde, sdf, sdx
<flypp> normalmente los usb vienen formateados en fat. Lo primero es saber qué <dispositivo> es el usb. Al conectarlo, se le asigna un fichero para acceder al usb (recuerda, everything is a file), y será accesible desde /dev. Para saber qué nombre ha cogido, después de insertarlo puedes consultar el comando "dmesg", que indica los últimos mensajes de sistema. O hacer un "sudo fdisk -l", que listará las particiones disponibles
<Sapote> normalmente se monta solo si tienes los permisos adecuados para fuse
<flypp> para montarlo en un directorio, lo normal es crear un directorio en /media o /mnt (por ejemplo, sudo mkdir /media/usb), y luego montarlo ahí (sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb)
<fzeta> les deseo o todos una feliz navidad y que follen bastante..
<Sapote> eso no es un deseo, es una realidad
<Sapote> un deseo es algo que podria hacerse realidad
<Sapote> :D
<dylan66> hace tiempo no te veia por aqui sapote
<Tiffon> felicidades a todos
<lixh> tiffon. gracias igualemente
<cousteau> bien, a ver...  ¿por qué Gedit no me imprime, ni me crea PDF, ni me deja ver la vista previa de impresión?
<cousteau> con gksudo sí que va
<mimecar> cousteau: ¿que error te da?
<cousteau> ninguno, simplemente no imprime
<cousteau> ni crea el pdf ni muestra la vista
<cousteau> bueno, sí, al imprimir creo que daba un error, no estoy seguro
 * cousteau revisando la config de gedit
<cousteau> bah, reseteo la config y ya está
<cousteau> nada, he probado a borrar .gconf/apps/gedit-2 y nada
<mimecar> con gnome 3 esa ruta no te sirve
<cousteau> mimecar, eso está muy bien porque uso gnome 2
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> aún se usa gnome 2 :P ?
<cousteau> sí y no lo pienso soltar
<cousteau> mi ordenador no es una nave espacial
<Nex4> kde3.5 :D
<mimecar> ni el mio tampoco
<dsfUBU11> hola que tal
<dsfUBU11> como transferir la configuracion de evolution de anteriores versiones a la nueva version 3.2.1
<xangua> hay una opción en evolution para exportar la configuración dsfUBU11
<dsfUBU11> que fichero representa que deberia cojer
<xangua> ammm tar¿
<dsfUBU11> por que solo recogí la carpeta oculta del evolution .evolution
<mimecar> dsfUBU11: de que version anterior partes?
<xangua> como te dije, evolution tiene en su menu una opción para exportar la configuración dsfUBU11
<dsfUBU11> xangua: lo hice pero no se me importan las configuraciones ni los correos
<dsfUBU11> porque la importacion de ficheros individuales me busca un fichero CSV o tab, cosa que no tengo en el backup que me hic4e
<mimecar> dsfUBU11: restaurando la carpeta .evolution no te lee la configuracion?
<dsfUBU11> no
<mimecar> debería, de que version de ubuntu es ese evolution?
<dsfUBU11> del ubuntu 11
<dsfUBU11> 11.10
<mimecar> los datos que tienes son del 11.10?
<dsfUBU11> no, son de la anterior version
<dsfUBU11> de otra distribucion
<mimecar> de que distribucion?
<dsfUBU11> mandriva
<dsfUBU11> tenia todavia el evolution 2.0
<dsfUBU11> tenia todavia el evolution 2.x.x
<dsfUBU11> con el gnome 2.3x
<mimecar> la 'x' a que número corresponde
<dsfUBU11> no recuerdo exactamente
<mimecar> antes de mover la carpeta de los datos, borrastes la carpeta original de evolution 3.2?
<dsfUBU11> no
<mimecar> borra la carpeta original y después copias tus datos
<dsfUBU11> tampoco los reconoce
<dsfUBU11> en que directorio seguardan ahora?
<mimecar> existia en tu sistema la carpeta .evolution?
<dsfUBU11> si
<dsfUBU11> pero ahora no
<mimecar> entonces ahí
<mimecar> como?
<dsfUBU11> en ubuntu no la veo en .evolution emi directorio home
<mimecar> estas mostrando las carpetas ocultas?
<dsfUBU11> si
<mimecar> no acabas de copiar tus datos a la carpeta .evolution ?
<dsfUBU11> veo que ahora esta en .conf/evolution
<dsfUBU11> es correcto alli?
<mimecar> no lo se, no uso evolution
<dsfUBU11> averme lo dicho de buen principio
<mimecar> en anteriores versiones de ubuntu se usaba .evolution
<dsfUBU11> si y se sigue usando
<dsfUBU11> digo ya
<dsfUBU11> pero ahora no
<dsfUBU11> veo un directorio oculto de .config/evolution
<dsfUBU11> y aunque coloque alli mis configuraciones sigue igual
<mimecar> si renombras la carpeta que hay en esa ruta, evolution pierde la configuracion?
<dsfUBU11> no ya no
<dsfUBU11> pero si la borro, se hace una nueva
<mimecar> entonces evolution está usando esa carpeta
<dsfUBU11> pero no reconoce antiguas configuraciones
<dsfUBU11> crea de nueva
<Ramir00> Nax eres un calenton
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como es ql canal para hablar español aqi??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> spanish
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeeeee
<cousteau> ¬_¬
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ufffff
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oigan cuando ubuntu esta lento es por q tiene virus??
 * xangua huele un troll¿
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> resp please
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> respondanmeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmmmm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oigan poo
<xangua> !detalles | LaFlakitaBnAsika
<kubot> LaFlakitaBnAsika: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mira por ejemplo a veces se me pega el escritorio y no funciona bn se demora en cargar
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> o programas q descargo no funcionan se echan a perder y no habren
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> entienden???
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oka si no van a responder adiios
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> muxas gracias
<xangua> sigues sin decir nada LaFlakitaBnAsika
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero iia les dije
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> los programas no me habrenn
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> a veces me dice q el equipo no esta respondiendo
<luchus> que version de ubuntu tienes ?  que maquina tienes ?
<xangua> dices mucho pero no dices nada LaFlakitaBnAsika, que versión de ubuntu¿ que recursos tiene tu máquina¿ de qué programas hablas¿¿
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> 10.0
<xangua> aquí no hay adivinos ni bolas de cristal para consulta
<xangua> consultar*
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> los del centro de ubuntu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> uxa es q nu c como explicarme mejor
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa oka mejor no me ayuden de todas maneras gracias iwual
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> MMMMMMMMM
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> OIGAN Q PUEDO HACER PARA Q NO C ME CANCELEN LAS COSAS Q DESCARGO LO Q PASA ES Q SIEMPRE DESCARGO YA SEA MUSICA PROGRAMAS ETC Y SE CANCELAN SOLAS
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> NO C DEBIDO A Q SEA ESO
<orionman> hola gente
<orionman> espero  que la pasen bien esta navidad
<orionman> alguien me lee?
<kurama10> igualmente felices fiestas
<orionman> gracias.
<kurama10> filiz navidad
<kurama10> mejor
<orionman> oye tengo una duda si alguien del panel sabe....
<orionman> tengo ubuntu 11.04  que pasa si se vence el support en 2012 [ aya por octubre creo ]
<orionman> imagino que puedo segrui usandolo....  sin prob
<orionman> nadie  tiene  idea  a cerca de    esto??
<kurama10> pues si lo puedes seguir usando lo unico que pasa es que no tienes actualizaciones
<kurama10> esto no ees windows
<kurama10> jajajaja
<orionman> pero es  muy riesgoso  si no se puede actualizar??
<kurama10> pero si lo puedes actualizar a la siguiente version
<dabor> orionman, no es tan riesgoso, pero no cuesta nada actualizar
<orionman> bueno  si   tienes  dual boot
<orionman> uno  puede  perder  la particion win   que  dese  mantener   aunque  [yo] prsonalmente usa mas  linux
<orionman> se  puede  instalar   la ultima version  ubuntu sobre la vieja??  encima?
<orionman> sin  danar  la particion win?
<orionman> solo   curiosidad
<dabor> orionman, linux nunca toca las particiones de win
<orionman> me iagino  que la mayoria  tiene  linux  solo
<dabor> orionman, a menos que te equivoques en la instalacion
<dabor> orionman, la mayoria debe tener dual boot con win
<orionman> no se  si   el  Asistente [  o   no  me  acuerdo  ]   si daba la opcion de borrar  alguna particin   o  instalar  " encima"
<orionman> digo   si es  posible...
<orionman> soy novato hay  muchas   cosas   que  aun    no se
<orionman> solo  segui laguia del  instalador  por   defecto
<orionman> bueno  tendre  que  e xperimentar
<dabor> orionman, no hay que experimentar, hay que leer un tutorial, update-manager -d
<orionman> bueno intentare  cosultar eso   gracias ......que  pasen  linda  navidad...gente  me  despido  por hoy     bye...
<luchus> cual paquete tiene los "themes" del escritorio unity?  he instalado muchos paquetes pero solo veo 2 themes que creo que son por defecto
<luchus> por cierto hice una instalacion netinstall
<luchus> tengo los repositorios  por defecto apuntando a  oneiric
 * iUs3r hol -a
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-25
<deysy> hola quisiera saber como activar los auriculares con microfono para usar el karaoke??
<HK_> :)
<erAbuelo> felices fiestas
<supply> Hola, la carpeta de configuracion en el caso de por ejemplo instalar adobe flash player donde se encuentra en ubuntu + el propio archivo flash player instalado?
<supply> mejor dicho donde quedan guardadas los ultimos cambios, instalaciones o configuraciones realizadas en ubuntu , en que carpeta o carpetas se encuentran?
<erAbuelo> la configuracion general esta en /etc, la configuracion personal en tu home de usuario
<supply> ok pero si por ejemplo instalo adobe flash player en que carpeta quedaria instalado el archivo no solamente su configuracion?
<supply> erAbuelo?
<seigor35> cheka esto: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Sistema_de_archivos
<supply> si pero preferiria en vez de tirar de toda esa documentacion extensa que me concretaran la pregunta por el momento
<seigor35> los programas no ecenciales que instalas estan en \usr\bin y sus archivos de configuracion en \usr\etc
<seigor35> te invito a que noceas peresoso y leas un poco mas
<seigor35> el articulo es vastante completo, y lo puedes ler en menos de cinco minutos
<supply> si traslado la configuracion de este archivo a otra distro de ubuntu tendre esa misma configuracion de red ? : /etc/network/interfaces → interfaces Este archivo contiene los datos de configuración de la red.
<seigor35> no
<supply> ok me quedo con esta aclaracion : los programas no ecenciales que instalas estan en \usr\bin y sus archivos de configuracion en \usr\etc
<pipo65> feliz navidad
<MiniTux> hola  feliz navidad
<MiniTux> alguien sabe de algun programa para leer cartas nauticas en linus      algo como ecdis  no he encontrado  nada
<ivedci89> alguien sabe como girar el cubo de escritorio en Kde???
<ivedci89> en GNOME es con ctrl alt clic.
<ivedci89> pero aqui no sé como es!
<noahfx> buenas o/
<noahfx> no se si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar la solución a este bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/820784
<ikatz> hola a todos, alguien sabe auditar redes wifi para hecarme una mano en un problema que tengo?
<arp-> oO
<arp-> que problema tenes?
<arp-> No es la tematica del canal
<ikatz> arp- ya se que no es la tematica, pues sabeis de algun canal donde puedan ayudarme en estos temas?
<elmalafacha> necesito ayuda para instalar un programa que se llama jahshaka
<arp-> en principio ve al offtopic
<elmalafacha> me podrían ayudar
<elmalafacha> no he podido encontrar la forma
<arp-> ikatz:  #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<iceman25> buenas
<iceman25> hola
<iceman25> acabo de llegar
<iceman25> :D
<iceman25> queria presentarme
<fosco_> pues presentado quedas
<fosco_> :)
<iceman25> soy nuevo usuario en ubuntu
<iceman25> hace años utilize una version mandrake
<iceman25> y quede poco satisfecho
<iceman25> hace pocas semanas
<iceman25> harto de windows
<iceman25> me puse a investigar
<iceman25> y di con ubuntu
<iceman25> y la verdad es que estoy encantado
<iceman25> he sequido investigando
<iceman25> y d
<iceman25> y he dado con este canal
<iceman25> solo espero poder compartir con vosotros las experiencias en este SO
<iceman25> y poder ayudar y resolver dudas
<iceman25> muchas gracias
<iceman25> ;)
<mimecar> iceman25: si pones tantas líneas cortas seguidas es posible que se active una de las protecciones del canal
<iceman25> sorry
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<mimecar> http://www.innerzaurus.com/distribuciones-de-escritorio/ubuntu/20-los-canales-de-irc-de-ubuntu
<iceman25> gracias
<mimecar> ahí tienes un resumen de los tres canales de ubuntu y lo que hacen
<iceman25> muchas gracias mimecar
<mimecar> si tienes alguna duda en lo que pone, dimelo y asi lo voy ampliando poco a poco
<iceman25> toda información os lo agradezco infinitamente
<mimecar> no hace falta ser tan "protocolario"
<iceman25> jeje ;)
<iceman25> dicen que es de buen nacido ser agradecido
<mimecar> si, pero se usa un nivel de conversacion normal
<mimecar> no hace falta usar un registro culto :P
<iceman25> ;)
<fosco_> para un usuario educado que entra y le quitas la ilusión :)
<mimecar> para un usuario que escribe con todas las letras y le quito la ilusion :P
<iceman25> claro hombre
<iceman25> estaba aqui todo extasiado de haber dado con una distribucion tan buena de linux y su canal correspondiente de IRC
<iceman25> ;)
<iceman25> mimecar:eres programador?
<mimecar> a ratos
<CiberTux> buenas
<iceman25> no profesionalmente
<mimecar> si y no
<iceman25> digamos: parcialmente
<iceman25> pero en fin... que sabes
<mimecar> me defiendo
<iceman25> podrías recomendarme alguna web,manual,etc... para principiantes?
<iceman25> muy principiantes
<fosco_> principiantes de que
<mimecar> depende de lo que quieras hacer
<mimecar> programar el vídeo o un reactor nuclear
<iceman25> jajaja
<iceman25> pues para empezar, que te parece el BASIC?
<iceman25> algo facil
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<iceman25> me he descargado el basic256
<mimecar> eso no te va a servir de mucho
<iceman25> se que no es gran cosa
<Genelyk> Hola
<iceman25> pero pensé que para dar los primeros pasos iria bien
<mimecar> si aprendes algo que tenga una utilidad
<Genelyk>  alguien sabe como  entro a chatzilla
<Genelyk> :S
<CiberTux> iceman25, mejor empieza con C
<mimecar> Genelyk: lo instalas y lo ejecutas
<Genelyk> eso mismo
<iceman25> mejor con C?
<Genelyk> tengo mozilla
<mimecar> iceman25: C, C++, Python, Java, Mono...
<fosco_> Genelyk: instala el chatzilla
<CiberTux> C, C++ y Java son los lenguajes preferentes hoy día
<Genelyk> ya lo encontre ...
<iceman25> y podriais decirme por que mejor que BASIC?¿?
<Genelyk> bueno
<iceman25> creia que el lenguaje C era mucho mas complejo
<mimecar> iceman25: nadie usa basic
<CiberTux> mimecar te lo ha dicho todo jajaja
<fosco_> basic? no creo q nadie programe con eso en linux
<fosco_> :)
<mimecar> no puedes programar en algo que era moderno en 1990
<iceman25> ya
<iceman25> pero pensé que su lenguaje era facil
<CiberTux> iceman, C es un lenguaje estructurado y puedes empezarlo de cero sin complicaciones
<Genelyk>  ahora  alguien sabe x q cuando  me  di doble clic a una musica en mp3 se reproduci en banshee  la cuestion era q no podria selecionar y arrastrar varias musicas al mismo tiempo
<Genelyk> y cuando quize cerrarlo  le di clic en la x  y seguia sonando ...
<CiberTux> pues empezar desde hacer sumas, hasta crear aplicaciones
<iceman25> no puedo empezar a construir la casa por el tejado
<mimecar> Genelyk: porque no lo has cerrado
<Genelyk> como cierro el  banshe
<Genelyk> ?
<mimecar> iceman25: no puedes construir la casa con granitos de arena
<mimecar> Genelyk: botón derecho, salir
<iceman25> tambien es verdad
<iceman25> ok
<iceman25> bueno, entonces me recomendais C
<iceman25> ?
<Genelyk> sige sonando
<Genelyk> :S
<CiberTux> genelyk, dale a Multimedia y luego a Salir
<mimecar> C, Python, Java...
<Genelyk> cuando  hago alt y tab no sale en  la lista
<fosco_> Genelyk: lo tienes en el icono del altavoz en el panel
<fosco_> paralo ahi
<fosco_> o abre banshee y configuralo para que no se quede en el área de notificacion
<iceman25> Ok
<iceman25> pues recomendarme manuales o webs para empezar con C
<Genelyk> no esta en el are de notificacion
<iceman25> desde 0
<Genelyk>  tengo q ir a inicio multimedia ay sale banshee
<iceman25> please
<fosco_> Genelyk: sí, en el icono del altavoz
<CiberTux> http://www.lawebdelprogramador.com
<CiberTux> busca ahí la parte de C
<iceman25> ok
<iceman25> ;)
<Genelyk> no tengo icono de altavoz
<fosco_> cómo que no? en el panel arriba a la derecha
<Genelyk> cuando le doy clic derecho ami panel de arriba no sale un menu
<mimecar> Genelyk: version de ubuntu?
<Genelyk> 11.10
<CiberTux> entonces si debes tener el icono arriba
<Genelyk> nop
<CiberTux> si lo que quieres es cerrarlo completamente, ábre el programa, dale a Multimedia y luego a Salir
<Genelyk> solo ay uno de noticacion de una cartita con estrella
<Genelyk>  el de red el de la horay usuario
<CiberTux> pues entonces dale al primer cuadrado de la lista de iconos de la izquierda
<CiberTux> y busca: Banshee
<Genelyk> inicio
<CiberTux> eso es
<Genelyk> ya e
<Genelyk> abrio el banshee
<CiberTux> ahora que está abierto, arriba en la barra dale a Multimedia, y luego a Salir
<Genelyk> Y_Y sige sonando
<CiberTux> LOL
<mimecar> Genelyk: si has cerrado banshee no es posible
<Genelyk> bueno el sonido sige
<mimecar> estas usando ese programa como reproductor de música?
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> eso dije
<Genelyk> le di doble clic a un mp3
<Genelyk>  abrio banshee
<Genelyk>  quize arrastras mas musica
<Genelyk> y no se podia lo
<Genelyk> cerre pero seguia sonando y eso me parecio raro
<mimecar> lo cerrastes con "Salir" ?
<Genelyk> le di en la  x
<Genelyk>  luego en el  menu de arriba
<mimecar> eso no lo cierra
<Genelyk> q decia multimedia
<Genelyk> dice cerrar     alt+w
<Genelyk>  no ay salir
<Genelyk> lo cerre con killall
<mimecar> no te acostumbres a usar mucho ese comando
<Genelyk> fue la unica  solucion
<Genelyk> no encuentro en google nada mas
<mimecar> si cierras la aplicacion la música tiene que parar
<mimecar> o la paras usando el propio banshee
<mimecar> no se si killall permite que la aplicacion guarde sus datos
<iceman25> x cierto
<iceman25> alguien sabe si hay alguna version o alguna aplicacion parece a Spotify para ubuntu?
<fosco_> tienes spotify nativo en linux
<Genelyk> es la primera vez q lo uso
<Genelyk>  usaba antes el totem
<iceman25> totem?
<iceman25> no lo conozco
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> uno simple
<Genelyk> era
<Genelyk> pero funcionaba  a mil
<Genelyk> ya recupere el parlante del panel de arriba
<Genelyk>  ai dice
<Genelyk> banshee
<fosco_> ahí
<fosco_> iceman25: http://www.portalubuntu.com/2011/12/instalar-spotify-nativo-en-ubuntu.html
<Genelyk> es raro solo me pasa eso con banshe
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> el reprodctor de videos ta normal
<iceman25> para poder usar spotify en linux tengo que instalar wine microsoft windows verdad?
<mimecar> si el cliente es nativo no
<mimecar> wine microsoft windows no existe, es "wine"
<Guisepe> hola
<xangua> adios¿
<papi> Hola
<papi> podria alguien ayudarme por favor?
<atotclic> que te pasa papi
<papi> no puedo actualizar el ubuntu ni instalar programas, ni usar synaptic me da un error con paque te de un programa llamado muunity
<papi> perdon
<papi> me da un error el ubuntu con un paquete llamado my unity
<xangua> !detalles | papi
<kubot> papi: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<papi> como se llama el sitio donde uno puede publicar imagenes de lo que le sale a uno en pantalla?
<atotclic> pastebin copia y pega
<papi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/782840/
<atotclic> has hecho un sudo apt-get install -f
<atotclic> papi a ver que te dice
<papi> no soy muy versado en ubuntu
<papi> E: No se pudo abrir el archivo de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado) E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<fosco_> tienes q ponerle sudo delante
<Goku> Si le es "extraño" poner sudo cada vez, que ejecute como root
<Goku> sudo su y listo
<papi> julio@julio-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f [sudo] password for julio:  Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: El paquete myunity necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<fosco_> papi: myunity es un programa que se instala a través de un repositorio externo PPA
<fosco_> seguramente lo añadiste, instalaste myunity y quitaste el repo
<fosco_> ahora ese paquete se ha dañado y necesita el repositorio para reinstalarlo
<papi> oh
<atotclic> ok sudo apt-get install --force-all myunity
<fosco_> seguiste alguna guia de un blog seguramente
<atotclic> prueba con eso
<Goku> atotclic: dudo que le sirva si perdió el repo
<papi> julio@julio-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install --force-all myunity E: No se entiende la opción de línea de órdenes --force-all
<fosco_> papi: vuelve a seguir la guia entera, como si no hubiese pasado nada, y al llegar el paso de instalar myunity añades el parámetro --reinstall
<atotclic> si no tiene el repositori que hagha al reves
<atotclic> papi, como lo has instalado en deb  desde repos como?
<papi> baje el deb
<papi> https://launchpad.net/myunity
<atotclic> si no funciona como dice fosco_  prueba desinstalando
<papi> no puedo instalar ni desinstalar nada
<atotclic> sudo dpkg -r --force-all myunity
<atotclic> prueba eso
<atotclic> eso te tiene que desinstalar elpaquete
<papi> julio@julio-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -r --force-all myunity dpkg: aviso: sobreseyendo el problema porque está activa la opción --force:    El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo  antes de intentar desinstalarlo. (Leyendo la base de datos ...  dpkg: aviso: falta el fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `myunity', se supondrá que el paquete no tiene ningún fichero actualmente instalado. (Leyendo
<enjuto> hola
<papi> funciono?
<atotclic> a funcionado??
<enjuto> alguien me dice algun canal acerca de redes ?? o me hecha una mano con "wake on lan "
<fosco_> papi: no lo creo, sudo apt-get -f install
<fosco_> si da algun error es que no ha funcionado
<atotclic> con eso si no esta en repos le pedira el archivo fosco_
<papi> julio@julio-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho Los paquetes indicados a continuación se instalaron de forma automática y ya no son necesarios.   gambas2-gb-form linux-headers-3.0.0-13-generic linux-headers-3.0.0-13   gambas2-runtime libgmp3c2 gambas2-gb-qt gambas2-gb-gtk-ext libxss1 libqt3-mt   gambas2-gb-gtk gamba
<papi> y ahora?
<Goku> pangolin: lees?
<fosco_> supongo que te pedirá aceptar
<Goku> papi: lees?
<atotclic> lo has logrado como te he dichoto??? papi
<papi> goku ?
<Goku> papi: lee lo que te dice el comando antes de pasar
<papi> ok goku
<papi> ya se arreglo
<papi> muchisimas gracias caballeros
<atotclic> pero como9 se ha arreglado??
<fosco_> forzando la desinstalación supongo
<atotclic> desinstalando el paquete con dpkg force all
<papi> pero ahora me pueden explicar por que un programa como ese puede poner el ubuntu que ni instala, ni actualiza ni desinstala?
<fosco_> papi: para otra vez no descargues paquetes deb, lo que se hace habitualmente es usar el gestor de software o añadir los repositorios necesarios, pero no manipular directamente el paquete
<atotclic> por que rompe las tuberias
<atotclic> y si no tienes los repositorios no puede buscarlo para repararlo
<papi> es que el centro de software de ubuntu no tiene todo
<fosco_> papi: si que tiene todo, si le das los origenes adecuados
<fosco_> no descargues paquetes
<fosco_> o te verás en la misma situacion
<atotclic> para eso estan los repositorios
<atotclic> repositorios y claves firmadsaa
<fosco_> papi: mírate esto, te explica como instalar correctamente myunity
<atotclic> si no estan firmados no confies
<fosco_> verás que en ningún momento has de manipular directamente ningun paquete
<papi> tambien he venido teniendo este problemita al actualizar: Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables  La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas. grub-customizer
<fosco_> papi: ese error viene de la misma causa
<fosco_> usar el gestor de paquetes de manera incorrecta
<papi> pero yo tengo un ppa en origenes de software para ese programa
<fosco_> en este segundo caso es porque añadiste un repositorio pero no lo verificaste con su firma digital
<xangua> papi: pero no lo agregas bien
<fosco_> papi: mira el enlace que te he puesto y verás como se usan correctamente los PPAs
<papi> y como lo agrego bien y verifico la firma digital?
<xangua> en la página de X ppa viene bien clarito y en letras negritas 'how to add this ppa to my system' papi
<papi> no veo ningun enlace?
<fosco_> http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/12/disponible-myunity-20-herramienta-para.html
<papi> ese es el problema del ubuntu que lo pone por debajo del windows, la terminal
<papi> y entonces como resuelvo lo del grub customizer
<fosco_> si crees q el terminal hace que ubuntu sea peor es q no has entendido nada
<xangua> agregando la llave papi
<xangua> !gpgerr | papi
<kubot> papi: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<papi> tener la llave? numero de llave faltante?
<fosco_> cuando te da el aviso te dice cual es la llave que le falta
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-17
<eldank> hola como estan? o/
<eldank> ¿me podrian ayudar con un problema en ubuntu 12.04?
<eldank> de un tiempo para acá a subido el consumo de cpu y memoria, cosa q antes no ocurría y el estar tan lenta es intolerable, me podrían echar una mano?
<Acronis> eldank,  ocupad gnome-shell verdad
<Acronis> ?
<eldank> ahora mismo estoy en cinnamon, pero lo mismo pasa cuando estoy en gnome-sell o unity
<Acronis> probaste con xfce
<Acronis> a mi me va mejor con xfce
<eldank> acronis, acabo de instalar un applet de uso de cpu y memoria y me estoy dando cuenta justo ahora que es firefox el del problema. Al cerrarlo disminuye el consumo de mem y cpu al instante. porque puede estar pasando esto? antes no era así
<Acronis> aun no lo se a mi me estaba pasando lo mismo
<Acronis> eldank,  tienes corriendo torbutton en firefox?
<eldank> acronis, si estuve pesando probar xfce, pero tengo un cpu de doble núcleo y 2GB de ram, con esto debería correr bien ubuntu 12.04 ¿o me equivoco?
<Acronis> tengo el mismo
<Acronis> las mismas caracteristicas
<Acronis> debiara andar bien
<eldank> acronis, no amigo no lo tengo
<n-iCe> eldank: corres arch de 64bits?
<eldank> n-ice,  archlinux? mi maquina no soporta 64 bits
<n-iCe> eldank: me refiero a una arquitectura de ubuntu de 64bits
<n-iCe> Usas doble núcleo, claro soporta 64bits
<n-iCe> Y quizá haga que Ubuntu te corra bien, por eso te digo.
<n-iCe> System:    Host debian Kernel 3.2.0-0.bpo.2-amd64 x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop Gnome 2.30.2 Distro Debian GNU/Linux 6.0
<n-iCe> Uso lo mismo que tú uso 64bits y corre muy veloz.
<eldank> n-ice, uhhhhmmm no lo sabia, entonces me recomiendas hacer una instalación con ubuntu para 64bits?
<n-iCe> Sin duda
<n-iCe> Notarás más cambios si tuvieras más de 4GB
<n-iCe> Pero el hardware de tu laptop está hecho para 64bits
<n-iCe> Tenía Windows Vista o 7 64bits?
<n-iCe> cierto?
<eldank> n-ice, vista
<eldank> n-ice, muchas gracias men tendré en cuenta tu recomendación XD
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Buenos días a tod@s
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> dormilones/as
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Hola, quería comentar con alguien sobre las distros de ubuntu y linux basadas, he usado Mint varios años, Ubuntu por supuesto,  Guadalinex, y muchos otros pero esta versión, aunque esta diseñada para baja latencia y trabajar con audio/vídeo, es una de las ms estables que he probado, aquí se han solventado muchos de los rpoblemas anteriores,. quisiera saber si alguien ha probado la versión para 64 bits. Saludos.
<Beast> hola
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> !hi | Beast
<kubot> Beast: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Lopulus> Hola! cuando abro Sketchup se pone toda la pantalla en negro... antes andaba y luego de instalar cairo dock hace eso
<usuario2> no puedo manejar mis paneles en ubuntu 12.10
<usuario2> existe alguna forma, a partir de esta version no se pueden tocar más
<usuario2> por ejemplo no puedo bajar el panel superior
<buenaventura> usuario2: qué escritorio estás usando?
<chakal^-^> usuario2, eso ha priori en unity no se puede
<usuario2> ahora estoy usando gnome
<buenaventura> gnome-shell, unity, falback?
<buenaventura> fallback*
<usuario2> ok probare eso , thanks so much
<buenaventura> gnome usas siempre, eso no dice nada
<usuario2> gnome classic
<buenaventura> ok, alt + botón derecho en el panel
<usuario2> buenaventura: no me funciona tampoco el boton derecho del mouse
<buenaventura> ¿?
<usuario2> eso es muy incomodo
<buenaventura> compra un mouse nuevo
<usuario2> jajaja
<usuario2> funciona pero en los paneles no
<buenaventura> tienes que usar alt
<buenaventura> alt + botón derecho
<usuario2>  nada
<usuario2> no resulta, es como si estuviese muerto en los paneles
<buenaventura> raro
<usuario2> para los iconos si funciona
<usuario2> completo gnome-shell, unity, falback y te cuento
<usuario2> falback me solucionaria mi problema
<usuario2> ?
<buenaventura> es que estás usando fallback
<usuario2> estoy usando gnome-shell
<usuario2> classic
<usuario2> eso creo
<usuario2> soy novato
<buenaventura> no mezcles las cosas
<usuario2> ok
<buenaventura> una cosa es gnome-shell y otra gnome-classic
<usuario2> el unity lo detesto y lo saque
<usuario2> me gustaba el de ubuntu 10.04
<buenaventura> si estás hablando de gnome-shell, la respuesta es que no puedes cambiar la posición del panel
<buenaventura> si te gusta Ubuntu 10.04, puedes probar con Xubuntu
<buenaventura> es lo más parecido que hay
<usuario2> yo quiero poder manejar libremente mis paneles
<buenaventura> en gnome-shell no puedes hacer eso
<usuario2> agregarle iconos pero tambien poder borrarlos
<buenaventura> en Xubuntu sí
<usuario2> puse 3 iconos de rhythmbox en el panel inferior y ahora no puedo borrarlos
<usuario2> tengo un panel inferion y otro superior,, no puedo bajar el superior
<usuario2> tampoco puedo borrar uno de los paneles, si es que no lo deseo
<usuario2> y antes con 10.04 si podía
<usuario2> con 11.04 tambien lo logré
<usuario2> que es lo que me estaría faltando??
<buenaventura> usa xfce4 si quieres ser capaz de personalizarlo
<buenaventura> con gnome 3 vas a complicarte la vida
<usuario2> ok ahi voy, luego te cuento
<usuario2> xfce4 es una apicacion para paneles??
<usuario2> la instalo con el gestor de soft?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> xfc4 es un entorno gráfico
<usuario2> ahhh
<buenaventura> y no te recomiendo instalarlo en Ubuntu con gnome
<buenaventura> te recomiendo que te descargues la iso de xubuntu y la pruebes a ver si te convence
<usuario2> pero a mi me gustaba el gnome-shell de ubutnu 10.04
<usuario2> osea que no va más
<usuario2> lo que a mi me gustaba no hace mas actualizaciones, no tiene mas soporte
<buenaventura> ubuntu 10.04 no tenía gnome-shell
<usuario2> que tiene
<buenaventura> usaba gnome 2
<usuario2> gnome-clasic
<usuario2> si ese es el que quisiera instalar aqui el gnome2
<buenaventura> no puedes
<usuario2> puedo hacerlo??
<usuario2> uy
<buenaventura> gnome 2 ya no existe
<buenaventura> no tiene soporte
<buenaventura> no está en los repositorios
<usuario2> claro
<usuario2> comprendo
<buenaventura> si quieres algo parecido a gnome 2, debes usar xfce4
<usuario2> puedo instalar xfce4 aqui en ubuntu 12.10
<usuario2> ?
<GridCube> !xubuntu | usuario2
<kubot> usuario2: Xubuntu es Ubuntu con el escritorio Xfce en vez de Gnome. Más información en http://www.xubuntu.org (inglés), http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu (inglés) o http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Xubuntu - Para instalar desde Ubuntu « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop »
<usuario2> gracias
<GridCube> de nadias
<usuario2> ya tome una captura de estos datos
<usuario2> para la proxima
<usuario2> porque gnome 2 no tiene mas soporte si era lo mas libre que había???
<buenaventura> gnoem 3 es igual de libre que gnome 2
<GridCube> usuario2, porque los desarrolladores querian hacer otras cosas y ya
<usuario2> pero no puedo hacer y borrar paneles ni iconos en el panel
<usuario2> o será un problema de mi configuracion en particular?
<usuario2> buenaventura: desde gnome 3 puedes agregar, borrar paneles, poner y sacar iconos de accesos directos como tu quieras?
<buenaventura> tiene sus limitaciones, pero puedes
<usuario2> ahhh
<usuario2> ok gracias nuevamente voy a probar xfce4
<usuario2> si no hay libertad para alguien que no es desarrollador a un o le da ganas de volver a windows con deepfreeze, o sino al lapiz papel y telefono fijo
<buenaventura> para quejarse, por favor pase por #ubuntu-es-cafe
<usuario2> jjaja solo era una broma
<usuario2> sigo muy conforme con ubuntu
<lopulus1> sinanimo de ser cargoso, alguien leyo lo mio
<GridCube> lopulus1, probaste desinstalando cairo?
<lopulus1> no, porque quiero mantenerlo, solo preguntaba por si acaso
<GridCube> pues no se
<usuario2> como resaltar el nombre del usuario al que quieres dirigirte?
<buenaventura> eso lo hace tu cliente de irc usuario2
<buenaventura> cuando te mencionan
<usuario2> pero es agregando dos puntos luego del nombre: o una coma o algo asi?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> depende del cliente irc además
<usuario2> buenaventura y gridcube, es solo para contarles que ya soluciones mi inconveniente
<usuario2> y ahora ubuntu vuelve a ser fantastico para mi
<buenaventura> ok, albricias
<usuario2> mi problema era que tenia configurado el escritorio (seleccionado) en gnome-classic ahora lo puse en gnome-classic (no effects) y listo
<usuario2> todo esto me pasa por novato
<usuario2> gracias de todas formas
<usuario2> ya estoy liber de nuevo (ya se que parece una estupidez, pero para mi no lo era)
<usuario2> este chat es muy importante porque hace que la gente no se desanime, y siga buscando su solucion
<usuario2> estoy muy agradecido y hasta la proxima
<usuario2> que pasen felices fiestas
<buenaventura> felicidades
<Novato> hola alguien me podria dar una manito para terminar de configurar un router bajo Ubuntu 12
<buenaventura> es independiente del so eso Novato
<Novato> pero podrian ayudarme ?si no tengo que llamar tecnico no tengo plata para pagar...o algun canal donde me puedan ayudar por favor....
<GridCube> Novato, pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Novato> muchas gracias...solo pedia eso solidaridad
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> dont worry
<tron_hack> Hola chicos tengo un problema que me atormenta desde hace dias, y es que al actualizar me a parece esto E: The list of sources could not be read.
<GridCube> cambia tu lista de origenes de software
<tron_hack> aun me dice lo mismo
<buenaventura> permisos de los ficheros bajo /etc/apt/ ?
<tron_hack> lectura
<tron_hack> ok ya lo pude solucionar
<tron_hack> el error era que los valores del fichero estaban vacios
<tron_hack> Nos vemos !!!
<jesucristo> Hola buenas tardes alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias
<GridCube> !pregunta | jesucristo
<kubot> jesucristo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> !paciencia | jesucristo
<kubot> jesucristo: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<jesucristo> Gracias explicare lo que me ocurre
<jesucristo> compre ordenador de sobre-mesa axus, borre las particiones que traen de microsoft instale ubuntu Natty narwhal 11.04 pero si lo actualizo ya no arranca ni el systema ni me deja intalar ninguna distro de linux como mucho solo me permite instalar este que dije gracias, que podria hacer para instalar por ejemplo el Linux mint 14 mate
<jesucristo> cuando intento instalar cualquier distro parece que las lee , pero luego se queda frenado y es como si no quisiera intalar como dije ninguna distro de linux o ubuntu
<jesucristo> solo me permite instalar el Ubuntu Natty
<jesucristo> este sobre-mesa venia con seven pre-instalado como dije borre todas las particiones de microsoft
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> es una maquina nueva?
<jesucristo> si apenas una semana
<GridCube> mmm cuando arrancas, en el bios, podes usar el mouse?
<GridCube> es decir, es una maquina uefi?
<GridCube> pero me suena raro que sea uefi y te deje usar natty
<jesucristo> no venia con windows 2008 , como dije venia con el seven borre las particiones de microsoft pero no se que pasa que no me deja instalar ninguna otra distro, gracias si puedes ayudarme y perdona por las molestias
<jesucristo> si claro puedo usar le mus en la bios
<jesucristo> el mus, perdón
<GridCube> jesucristo, okay, entonces es uefi, veras, no se mucho de uefi
<GridCube> !uefi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'uefi'.
<GridCube> como kubot
<GridCube> buenaventura, che
<jesucristo> pues fijaros estoy en el chat de ubuntu por que solo me permite instalar la distro naty
<jesucristo> pero si la actualizo esta distro, me deja de funcionar es decir ya no arranca el systema ubuntu naty
<jesucristo> si mi pc es una uefi como me dicen que distro linux o ubuntu me permitiria instalar
<jesucristo> gracias
<jesucristo> todas estas distros no me deja instalarlas: ubuntu 12.10,ubuntu gnome 12.10, lubuntu 12.10,Mint 13 y 14 mate,Zorin 6
<jesucristo> no me deja instalar ninguna
<jesucristo> por eso intento instalar alguna de estas distros para ver cual me deja
<jesucristo> pero nada
<jesucristo> imposible de instalar
<jesucristo> Gracias
<jesucristo> si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria
<buenaventura> qué necesitas GridCube ?
<buenaventura> !efi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'efi'.
<GridCube> buenaventura, el señor jesucristo aqui tiene una maquina uefi, y solo le instala natty
<GridCube> me resulta raro pero como se jolines sobre uefi mejor pregunto
<buenaventura> raro
<buenaventura> ayer instalé gentoo con uefi
<GridCube> si, porque natty es mas bviejo que eso
<buenaventura> hay que usar gpt
<buenaventura> crear una partición fat al principio del disco para efi
<buenaventura> correr una magia de grub
<buenaventura> y sale andando
<GridCube> tal ves sea que su micro no soporta un kernel no-PAE?
<GridCube> !pae
<kubot> Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<buenaventura> qué tiene que ver el kernel?
<jesucristo> la verdad amigos , no les miento uso el nick de jesucristo por que soy Pastor de cristo , espero esto no les momeleste muchas gracias
<buenaventura> me estoy perdiendo de algo
<buenaventura> me parece
<buenaventura> mientras no prediques acá, usa el nick que prefieras jesucristo
<GridCube> jesucristo, no hay problema
<GridCube> :)
<jesucristo> muchas gracias buenaventura
<buenaventura> muchos de nadas
<buenaventura> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jesucristo> si que es cierto que los de microsoft con windows 2008 en la bot es imposible intalar nada de nada de hecho muchos compañeros programadores de linux e ubunto y gnome se abrio una guerra contra los de microsoft por digamos no pemitir en sus licencias instalar nada que tenga que ver con el mundo linux e ubuntu
<jesucristo> sin embargo me como hace una semana el sobre-mesa axus y tengo que pagar la licencia que en este caso es seven, por que vamos con seven como dije al borrar todas las particiones de microsoft solo me permite instalar la distro Naty
<jesucristo> y creo que como es mas antigua es la unica que me permite instalar
<jesucristo> pero en cuanto la actualizo, zasss ya no puedo arrancar el systema ubuntu Naty
<jesucristo> ahora utilizo cualquier distro actual de las ultimas que salieron, pongo la iso la lee el dvd pero llega un momento que se queda todo paralizado y no me instala nada
<GridCube> que raro che
<jesucristo> la verdad que si GridCube
<buenaventura> tienes conectados los periféricos por usb o por ps2?
<jesucristo> pero te prometo que es lo que me esta pasando
<jesucristo> con seven siempre borre las particiones de microsoft y siempre me dejo instalar cualquier distro pero este sobre-mesa que compre hace una semana el Axus
<jesucristo> vamos no me deja hacer nada ni instalar ninguna distro actual
<jesucristo> por usb, buenaventura
<buenaventura> no arranca el cd de instalación?
<jesucristo> de hecho aqui abajo en la parte derecha de escritorio me sale esto: Unsupported hardware
<jesucristo> si arranca , pero llega un momento que deja de seguir y no instala nada ninguna de las ultimas distros actuales buenaventura
<buenaventura> debes tener alguna pieza de hardware que aún no está soportada
<buenaventura> eso te dice el live de ubuntu 12.10?
<jesucristo> lo raro es que si me deja intalar el ubuntu naty, es el unico que me permite pero es mas raro aun que este nay si lo actualizo a una versión algo mas superior zass lo mismo ya no arranca por eso lo tengo instalado pero sin actualizar por que si no reinicio y nad de nada no me arranca el naty
<jesucristo> no, eso me lo dice el Ubuntu Natty narwhal 11.10 que es el que tengo instalado en estos momentos
<GridCube> jesucristo, proba con xubuntu 12.04
<jesucristo> Gracias lo bajare haber si este me dejara, de todas formas mira
<jesucristo> todas estas distros no me deja instalarlas: ubuntu 12.10,ubuntu gnome 12.10, lubuntu 12.10,Mint 13 y 14 mate,Zorin 6
<jesucristo>  no me deja instalar ninguna
<jesucristo>  por eso intento instalar alguna de estas distros para ver cual me deja
<jesucristo>  pero nada
<jesucristo>  imposible de instalar
<jesucristo> Bueno muchas Gracias buenaventura y demas compañeros del canal voy a ver si me bajo el que me dices y me deja instalarlos mil gracias a todos y perdonen por mis molestias.
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<vitimiti> bye
<chilicuil> buenas tardes o/
<Estreptococo> hola
<Estreptococo> alguien me lee?
<chilicuil> si Estreptococo
<Estreptococo> tengo un problema
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-18
<Estreptococo> creo que es bastante simple de solucionar
<Estreptococo> pero no se como
<chilicuil> que problema tienes Estreptococo ?
<Estreptococo> quiero instalar Ubuntu en mi pc
<Estreptococo> para ello tengo:
<Estreptococo> Raid 0 ( 2x crucial m4 120 gb -> windows 8 + un HDD de 120 gb aparte donde quiero instalar Ubuntu
<Estreptococo> la cosa es que no se exactamente donde instalar el grub , ya que parece que se pierde  , elimina o corrompe no lo se.
<chilicuil> Estreptococo: el raid que tienes es por hardware?, o software?
<Estreptococo> lo instalo en la particion que instalo ubuntu , pero no me arranca el grub ( aparece algo como missing grub )
<Estreptococo> el raid lo tengo configurado en la bios
<chilicuil> aum, ya veo, entonces debes instalar el grub en el raid
<Estreptococo> en cual de ellos?
<Estreptococo> porke me aparecen varias particiones
<Estreptococo> lo intente y nada
<chilicuil> Estreptococo: pues deberias instalarlo en el primer disco duro reconocible.., si el raid es por hardware (configurado en el bios) a ubuntu solo se deberia mostrar como 1 solo disco, aunque sean 2.., entonces al momento de la instalacion tendiras la opcion de instalarlo en /dev/sda o /dev/sdb, escoge /dev/sda
<Estreptococo> no se la diferencia entre raid por software y por hardware la verdad , pero lo configure en la bios y me aparecen como dos discos
<Estreptococo> solo que al instalar windows me aparece solo como un disco de 256 gb
<chilicuil> Estreptococo: raid por software es cuando haces que un programa "engañe" al sistema operativo, solo se comportan como 1 porque esta corriendo el programa, y por hardware es cuando la ilusion es completa, no importa el SO, se presentaran como 1 solo disco, aunque sean 2.., si en ubuntu no ves ese raid, entonces te han engañado, te han vendido un raid por hardware, aunque internamente es raid por software, ese tipo de raid, solo funciona con
<Estreptococo> en ubuntu lo que me aparecen son como varias particiones
<Estreptococo> me hago un lio la verdad y no se donde instalarlo. Normalmente me aparece como 2 particiones. El raid lo hice yo , deberia cambiarlo ?? (hardware o softw.)?
<chilicuil> Estreptococo: si estuviera en tus zapatos, moveria los discos duros para que el que tuviera ubuntu estuviera en el primer slote, una vez ahi, reinstalaria el grub y al menos podria correr ubuntu.., para agregar windows, se podria hacer un chainloading.., aum, es decir, instalar un programa de arranque desde windows al disco duro donde esta instalado, y luego, actualizar la lista de SO que reconoce el grub, $ sudo update-grub
<Estreptococo> hmmm ... aver que asimile...
<chilicuil> sugiero tambien que corras boot-info, y pruebes las soluciones que propone, y si ninguna te funciona, que corras la opcion de recolectar informacion, así cuando preguntes, podras dar la informacion de tu setup y no tendrias que describirlo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info
<chilicuil> me retiro, que pasen un buen dia
<akire> podria ayudarme con la istalasion de android sdk en ubuntu
<akire> Stopping ADB server failed (code -1).
<akire> Unable to run 'adb': Cannot run program "/home/akire/Descargas/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb": error=2, No existe el archivo o el directorio.
<akire> Starting ADB server failed (code -1).
<akire> podria alguien ayudarme con este error que no puedo solucionarlo
<akire> alguien de soporte
<cheli> te lo está diciendo bien claro no existe el archivo "/home/akire/Descargas/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb
<cheli> con un simple ls /home/akire/Descargas/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb
<cheli> lo podrás comprobar
<akire> y como puedo ase para realizar esa intalasion
<akire> o mas bien como instalo la palataforma android
<cheli> pues no lo se, sigue algún manual, pero de eso es de lo que se queja
<Shadow_Lnx> aike: Que es lo que necesitas o pretendes hacer?
<akire> es que nesesito realisar uno programas para aplicaciones android
<akire> <Shadow_Lnx> es que nesesito realisar uno programas para aplicaciones android
<Guest94153> por que se puede malograr un ubuntu
<Guest94153> miren me instale el 12.04 en mi laptop y todo fue bien hasta que un dia dejo de funcionar cargaba hasta determoinado punto y de alli se congelaba
<Guest94153> estaba en la parte de cargar mosulos
<Guest75800> k tal donde esta el httpd.conf del apache 2 en ubuntu 12.04 lo uqe pasa que el mio esta en blanco
<Guest75800> revise en el /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Guest75800> pero esta vacio instale lamp
<Guest75800> estoy quieriendo usar el cakephp
<Guest75800> y me pide editar ese archivo para habilitar el modwirte
<Guest75800> si revise el apache2.common y si lo isntalo
<Guest75800> que puedo hacer por alli lei que lo habian cambiado a otro archivo de onfiguracion
<Guest75800> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<Guest75800> dice queel directorio paso a otro archivo
<Guest75800> por rasones historicas gracias lokos
<Guest75800> epro no se donde activar el mpdulo rewrite
<pftx1> hola
<pftx1> alguien me puede ayudarrrrrr
<pftx1> algun amigo de ubuntu??
<pftx1> alguien sabe como evitar ataque avahi deamon
<pftx1> alguien sabe como evitar ataque avahi deamon
<pftx1> aloooooooooo
<pftx1> alguien sabe como evitar ataque avahi deamon
<pftx1> alooo
<pftx1> yapo no hay amigos por aca
<pftx1> alguien sabe como evitar ataque avahi deamon o como protegerte
<pf> hola
<pf> alguien sabe como protegerte de avahi deamon
<pf> alguien sabe como evitar ataque avahi deamon o como protegerte
<pf> alguien sabe como evitar ataque avahi deamon o como protegerte
<vitimiti> (-.-)/
<chilicuil> oi vitimiti \o
<vitimiti> :)
<mf-linux> hola
<mf-linux> alguien que me pueda hechar una mano
<mf-linux> ....
<ubus> como salgo de lemonops que me pide clave y no la tengo
<noseasasi> Buenas...
<ubus> me/ tardes
 * xoan buenas
<GrubTrouble> HOla,alguien puede decirme como ocultar una entrada en grub durante el booteo?,ya intente chmod -x en los archivos del grub.d y comentando lineas en el grub.cfg y nada,siempre tras alguna edicion hacia grub-update y me sobreescribia añadiendo de nuevo lo comentado
<noseasasi> una entrada de un kernel que ya no vas a utilizar?
<noseasasi> < GrubTrouble>Si es esto que te digo desinstalalo...
<Estreptococo> hola
<noseasasi> holas
<Estreptococo> no consigo instalar Ubuntu
<Estreptococo> tengo un problema raro. Dispongo de un Raid0 de 2x Crucial m4 120gb para windows , y un disco duro aparte de 120gb normal para instalar Ubuntu
<Estreptococo> pero cuando lo instalo ,al reiniciar no me aparece el grub. A veces me sale un mensaje corto (antes me aparecio Binary whitelist) o que no se encuantra la imagen del grub o algo asi
<Estreptococo> hola
<Estreptococo> alguien sabria decirme como instalar ubuntu en un disco aparte teniendo un raid0 para windows?
<GridCube> durante la instalacion te pregunta donde queres instalar
<GridCube> instalalo en el otro disco
<Estreptococo> aun asi me hace lo mismo
<Estreptococo> el grub es como si se desapareciese
<Estreptococo> como puedo pasaros una imagen? para que veais mis particiones?
<GridCube> pone grub en otro disco y modifica tu bios para que arranque de ese disco
<GridCube> asi cuando arranca de vindous usa el raid, y cuando arranca de linux usa el otro
<GridCube> !imagebin | Estreptococo
<kubot> Estreptococo: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<GridCube> Estreptococo, el resultado de sudo fdisk -l tambien sirve para ver particiones y lo podes pasar por pastebin
<Estreptococo> ahora os envio una captura de mis particiones
<GridCube> Estreptococo, como te digo, el output de fdisk -l es mas comodo :)
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Estreptococo> http://imagebin.org/239806
<Estreptococo> ahi lo teneis , aver que podeis decirme
<Estreptococo> solo tengo un Raid0 de 250 gb aprox , ahi no se porque aparecen como 2
<Estreptococo> el disco de la instalacion es el que esta marcado de naranja (donde quiero unstalar Ubuntu)
<Estreptococo> alguien por ahi?
<Estreptococo> hola?
<GridCube> !paciencia | Estreptococo
<kubot> Estreptococo: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> Estreptococo, sdd y sde son el raid?
<GridCube> y sdc es el disco que queres usar para linux?
<Estreptococo> aver
<GridCube> Estreptococo, durante el bios podes usar el mouse?
<Estreptococo> si tengo uefi bios.
<Estreptococo> es una Asus p9x79
<GridCube> aja!
<GridCube> uefi
<Estreptococo> el raid supuestamente es lo que aparece arriba de la imagen . /dev/ mapper ....bla bla bla
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Estreptococo> lo quiero instalar en /dev /sdc ( que es el disco de 120 gb para ubuntu)
<GridCube> Estreptococo, no se narinas de uefi, pero se que necesitas una tabla gtp o algo asi
<Estreptococo> tengo que crear una nueva tabla de particiones?
<Estreptococo> creo que eso ya lo hice
<GridCube> o gpt, no se como se llama, eso, o desabilitar el uefi desde el boot
<GridCube> pero la verdad hablo de oidos nomas
<GridCube> no tengo ni la mas palida idea de uefi
<buenaventura> cuál es el problema?
<Estreptococo> http://imagebin.org/239806
<GridCube> buenaventura, tiene un raid y quiere instalar ubuntu en otro disco pero tiene uefi
<Estreptococo> quiero instalar Ubuntu. Para ello tenfo : un raid0 ( 2 x crucial m4 120gb para windows8) y un hdd normal de 120gb aparte para Ubuntu)
<GridCube> necesitamos un curso de uefi o un buen manual o algo porque la verdad que es demasiado usual el problema con ellos
<Estreptococo> al instalar ubuntu y reinciar , no me carga el grub
<buenaventura> ok, pero aparece el disco en el menu de uefi?
<buenaventura> la opción de ubuntu?
<Estreptococo> no
<Estreptococo> de ubuntu una vez uinstalado no me aparece ni reastro
<buenaventura> entonces cómo esperas que cargue el grub?
<buenaventura> has seguido la guía para uefi?
<Estreptococo> como si se eliminase el grub , e intente instalarlo el grtub en el raid 0 y nada
<Estreptococo> es como si se corrompiese o algo
<buenaventura> has leído la documentación?
<Estreptococo> estoy en ello
<buenaventura> has creado la partición que encesita uefi al principio del disco?
<buenaventura> necesita*
<Estreptococo> solo ek al ser ingles voy algo mas lento
<GridCube> buenaventura, paciencia
<Estreptococo> que particion necesita uefi?
<buenaventura> necesita una partición al principio del disco
<buenaventura> de entre 100 y 500mb
<buenaventura> digamos, unos 300-400mb en fat32
<buenaventura> dependiendo de cuántos sistemas operativos tengas instalados
<Estreptococo> tengo 2. windows 8 y ubunuto que esta instalado pero que no consigo arrancarlo
<Estreptococo> http://imagebin.org/239806
<Estreptococo> en la imagen aparecen mis particiones
<buenaventura> haz un paste de un fdisk -l del disco en el que está ubuntu
<GrubTrouble> can someone help me to hide a grub entry at boot?, these are my grub.d, tried to remove them exec permissions, tried to comment the grub.cfg  with not luck...http://pastebin.com/ua6yfHJD
<buenaventura> !en | GrubTrouble
<kubot> GrubTrouble: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<Estreptococo> un fdisk -l en general no?
<buenaventura> no
<Estreptococo> es bastante extenso
<buenaventura> del disco en el que está ubuntu
<buenaventura> si es /dev/sdc, un fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Estreptococo> eso como es? fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Estreptococo> ahh ok ok
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> prueba con sudo si no te deja como usuario normal
<Estreptococo> y como entro a ubuntu?? si no puedo arrancarlo?
<Estreptococo> O.o
<GrubTrouble> me ayudan a ocultar una entrada de grub?,intente editando el grub.cfg, intente sacando permisos de ejecucion en los archivos del grub.d y nada
<Estreptococo> estoy desde windows ahora mismo.
<Estreptococo> voy con el live usb. ahora mismo subo capturas!!
<Estreptococo> gracias . ahora vuelvo!
<GrubTrouble> denle, no sean garcas,una manito
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  si durruti supiera tu falta de solidaridad se cambiaria resucitaria para cambiarse el nombre
<GridCube> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<GridCube> GrubTrouble, ^
<Estreptococo> ya he vuelto
<GrubTrouble> lo edite como medida extrema,ya que la solucion oficial no ayudaba,igual no ayudo y lo reverti,y no,no tengo windows,en realidad son 3 ubuntus desde un mismo pendrive, live,pero con cambios permanentes
<Estreptococo> http://imagebin.org/239811
<Estreptococo> ahi tienen la captura
<Estreptococo> (volvere ahora mismo , estare comiendo)
<Estreptococo> gracias de antemano
<buenaventura> ubuntu 9.10 GridCube ?
<GridCube> buenaventura, desde 9.10 esta grub2
<buenaventura> ok, eso no está bien Estreptococo
<buenaventura> tienes todo en una sola partición
<buenaventura> GrubTrouble: a qué te refieres con ocultar? quieres que no aparezca directamente?
<buenaventura> o que no se muestre pero acceder de alguna forma?
<mf-mac> hola
<mf-mac> alguien por alli que me pueda hechar una mano
<mf-mac> ""??
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  si
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  poder ocultarlo o mostrarlo,en realidad necesito aprender la forma
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  que pasa
<mf-mac> viejo tengo un pequeno problema con mi linux
<mf-mac> he actualizado el ubuntu
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  y que paso?
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  probe el metodo oficial,y editando el cfg y nada
<mf-mac> y ahora no me deja usar vmware workstation
<GrubTrouble> la oficial consistia en chmod -x en los os-probe
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  copia el error exacto en pastebin.com
<GridCube> mf-mac, actualiza tus headers
<mf-mac> dice que tengo que parchar el kernel headers 3.7.0-generic
<GridCube> mf-mac, como te digo, actualiza tus headers
<mf-mac> ya lo hice
<mf-mac> pero nada
<mf-mac> :(
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  como lo hiciste?
<mf-mac> con el apt-get
<mf-mac> desde la consola
<GrubTrouble> apt-get full-upgrade proba antes
<mf-mac> ok
<mf-mac> eso si no lo he probado
<mf-mac> en un rato lo intento porq ahora estoy desde mac
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  despues si no apt-get dist-upgrade
<GrubTrouble> segun un foro,el segundo comandoresolvio el problema
<GrubTrouble> dist-upgrade
<GrubTrouble> que grub odioso
<GrubTrouble> porque no dejaron lilo
<GrubTrouble> como la complicaron
<mf-mac> como asi
<mf-mac> ?
<mf-mac> que grub uso
<mf-mac> ?
<GridCube> GrubTrouble, porque grub es mucho mucho mejor
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  no,nada,despotricaba solo
<GridCube> GrubTrouble, que es lo que queres hacer?
<GrubTrouble> GridCube:  ocultar una entrada,un sistema durante el arranque
<GridCube> una sola?
<GrubTrouble> tengo 3 opciones,quiero que aparezcan solo 2
<GrubTrouble> pero no quiero borrar el tercer sistema,solo ocultarlo en el grub
<mf-mac> usa grub customizer
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  lo baje, lo instale,pero el nuevo no tiene para ocultar
<mf-mac> y alli puedes editar lo que quieres que te salga
<GrubTrouble> la ultima version no tiene,no se porque
<buenaventura> bueno, conozco dos opciones, una correcta y otra no
<buenaventura> una lenta y otra rápida
<Exio> yo igual, borrarlo del grub.cfg
<GrubTrouble> cual es la mas estable?
<Exio> == cuando upgradeas se va el cambio y es rapida
<GrubTrouble> Exio: lo comente del grub.d y cuando hago update-grub se reescribe añadiendola nuevamente
<mf-mac> una preg buenaventura
<buenaventura> nah Exio, una más fácil
<GrubTrouble> ademas tengo esta particularidad en el grub.d http://pastebin.com/ua6yfHJD
<buenaventura> qué necesitas mf-mac ?
<mf-mac> tienes las instalaciones en distintos discos
<mf-mac> o en uno solo
<mf-mac> _?
<buenaventura> uno
<GrubTrouble> jajaja,que pregunta
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  y como es tu habitación?
<mf-mac> no yo tengo mis instalaciones en 3 discos
<buenaventura> grub2 tiene una particularidad para reconocer con mkconfig los kernels
<buenaventura> y es la nomenclatura
<mf-mac> asi que no es tan descabellado
<mf-mac> por eso pregunto
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  y eso en español es...?
<mf-mac> una cosa que puedes hacer es editar el grub2 manualmente
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> eso no es correcto mf-mac
<GrubTrouble> ya lo intente
<mf-mac> si es correcto mientras lo sepas hacer
<buenaventura> no es grub legacy
<GrubTrouble> intente tambien chmod -x
<buenaventura> bueno, decía
<buenaventura> para qué GrubTrouble ? los ficheros de configuración no se ejecutan
<buenaventura> no vas a obtener ningún resultado con eso
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  porque es la solucion oficial que decia en la documentacion de grub
<buenaventura> lo que no entiendo, es por qué no borras los kernels antiguos
<mf-mac> si borra las kernel antiguas
<mf-mac> lo que no sirve que no estorbe
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  necesitamos que ese sistema permanezca como esta,oculto pero que este por si hay que reactivarlo, es por si hay discapacitados
<GrubTrouble> es un f123,un ubuntu modificado para ciewgos
<mf-mac> mmmm
<buenaventura> estamos hablando de más de un sistema en el mismo equipo? O diferentes versiones del kernel?
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  de mas de un sistema, 3
<GrubTrouble> en un pendrive buenaventura
<GrubTrouble> son booteables,y guardan cambios permanentes
<GrubTrouble> persistente,perdon
<mf-mac> edita el grub.cfg
<mf-mac> con sudo nano
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  en principio el grub.cfg nunca hay que editarlo
<GrubTrouble> pero a falta de solucion ya lo intente y no sirvio mf-mac
<mf-mac> mmm algo esta mal
<Estreptococo> hola? ya he vuelto
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  que te dije?, ahi vino Durruti
<mf-mac> porq el grub.cfg
<mf-mac> es el que tiene las entradas
<mf-mac> y alli las modificas a tu antojo
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  vio que me ayudabas y desistio
<Estreptococo> alguien me puede decir que tengo que hacer??
<mf-mac> asi lo hago yo
<Estreptococo> http://imagebin.org/239811
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  si,ya comente las entradas
<GrubTrouble> pepero no funciono
<mf-mac> mmm dejame revisar un par de foros
<mf-mac> a ver
<buenaventura> acá estoy
<GrubTrouble> mf-mac:  estoy desde ayer a las 9am con esto, ya revise todos los foros y documentación
<buenaventura> GrubTrouble: no debes usar os-prober entonces
<buenaventura> al utilizar update-grub2
<GrubTrouble> el tema es que mi directorio grub.d no es muy convencional
<mf-mac> enviame tu grub.cfg
<GridCube> GrubTrouble, en /etc/grub.d quitale el ejecutable a 30_os-prober
<GrubTrouble> si buenaventura  pero mira, http://pastebin.com/ua6yfHJD tengo dos os-prober y  en cada uno se levantan dos particiones, en los dos, y yo solo quiero ocultar la sda3,mientras q esos dos os-prober (deberia haber uno pero hay dos,y c xq dice "proxy") crean la sda2 ysda3 en el mismo sh
<GrubTrouble> GridCube:  buenaventura  como ven en ese pastebin no tengo 30 os prober
<GrubTrouble> solo 13_os-prober_proxy y 15_os-proberproxy
<Estreptococo> buenaventura estas?
<GrubTrouble> GridCube:  y les quite ya los permisos de ejecucion y no sirvio
<GrubTrouble> quise decir "y no se porque dicen "proxy"
<GridCube> GrubTrouble, que sistema usas?
<GrubTrouble> GridCube:  son 3 ubuntus
<buenaventura> GrubTrouble: tienes la opción GRUB_DONT_AUTODETECT_PART que puedes agregar a la config del grub
<Estreptococo> quien me ayuda? http://imagebin.org/239811
<mf-mac> dime estreptococo
<buenaventura> y la opción  GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER
<mf-mac> en que te puedo ayudar
<Estreptococo> es el problema de antes
<mf-mac> ???
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  muchas gracias,ya me pongo con esas dos a buscar
<buenaventura> Estreptococo: debes crear una partición para efi
<Estreptococo> me estaba ayudando buenaventura pero lo veo atareado
<Estreptococo> como puedo hacerlo?
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  por cual recomendas intentar primero?
<GridCube> Estreptococo, botea con un pendrive en el ubuntu que tenes instalado, instala boot-repair, y ejecutalo
<GridCube> Estreptococo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<buenaventura> GrubTrouble: puedes hacer una prueba? qué te devuelve 'file $(which grub2-mkconfig)'?
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  me pide un parametro
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> no debería
<GrubTrouble> root@ai:/etc/default# file $(which grub2-mkconfig) Usage: file [-bchikLlNnprsvz0 ,etc...
<GridCube> y las comllas?
<GridCube> donde estan las comillas
<buenaventura> no debe usar las comillas
<GrubTrouble> perdon
<GridCube> boo
<buenaventura> ok, tienes el comando grub2-mkconfig?
<GrubTrouble> lo suponia jhajaja
<GridCube> noooo mi equivocar español
<buenaventura> no, es otra cosa GrubTrouble
<GrubTrouble> grub2-mkconfig No se ha encontrado la orden «grub2-mkconfig», quizás quiso decir
<buenaventura> tienes grub-mkconfig?
<buenaventura> sin el 2
<GrubTrouble> si
<GrubTrouble> lo repito sin el 2?
<buenaventura> ok, entonces reemplázalo en el primer comando que te dije
<buenaventura> en lugar de grub2, pon sólo grub
<GrubTrouble> root@ai:/etc/default# file $(which grub-mkconfig) /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<GrubTrouble> listen buenaventura
<buenaventura> ok, puedes hacerme un pastebin de ese fichero?
<GrubTrouble> i tried what u told me and after update-grub didnt add several aprtitions
<GrubTrouble> perdon
<buenaventura> jaja
<GrubTrouble> por el idioma
<GrubTrouble> hice lo que me dijiste antes
<GrubTrouble> y creo que funciono,no estoy seguro pero creo
<GrubTrouble> reinicio,dale y vuelvo?
<GrubTrouble> antes te dejo el pastebin
<buenaventura> ok, pero espera
<buenaventura> dale, eso
<buenaventura> quiero ver algo
<buenaventura> gracias
<GrubTrouble> buenaventura:  http://pastebin.com/hX8nC8BB
<buenaventura> ya lo conseguí GrubTrouble
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> tiene otras opciones interesantes
<buenaventura> GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID
<GrubTrouble> pero esa de que sirve?
<GrubTrouble> puse la de desactivar os-prober
<GrubTrouble> el uuid molesta en esto decis?
<buenaventura> lo mismo que la de partition, pero por uuid
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> es lo mismo hacer referencia a un dispositivo por el nombre o por el uuid
<GrubTrouble> GRUB_DONT_AUTODETECT_PART no la puse,puse la otra
<buenaventura> ok, está bien
<GrubTrouble> reinicio y veo si funciona sin el os prober
<GrubTrouble> cuando hice update-grub me agrego menos
<GrubTrouble> asi que espero que vaya
<buenaventura> y has ejecutado luego grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<GrubTrouble> ya vengo
<buenaventura> ok
<GrubTroubles> buenaventura:  no funciono
<GrubTroubles> esa linea la agregue al /etc/default/grub, ahi era ,no?
<buenaventura> sí
<GrubTroubles> y ejecute el comando q me dijiste al final
<buenaventura> pero le has puesto un =yes a la variable? yes o true, algo así debe ser
<GrubTroubles> true,si
<GrubTroubles> de hecho
<GrubTroubles> el cfg parece estar bien
<GrubTroubles> sin las entradas que no quiero
<GrubTroubles> pero siguen apareciendo al bootear
<Grubvictim> volvi
<Grubvictim> soy Grubtrouble buenaventura
<buenaventura> ok, qué tal?
<Grubvictim> mal buenaventura  sigue apareciendo
<Grubvictim> el menu con las 3 opciones
<buenaventura> ahora vengo Grubvictim, debo reiniciar porque acabo de hacer el upgrade a grub2
<buenaventura> bueno, acá estoy
<buenaventura> no más menu.list :)
<vitimiti> (-.-)/
<Denuevo> Hi
<Denuevo> hola buenaventura  soy grub
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  encontre mi error,soy un pelotudo,estaba trabajando sobre el grub de uno de los sistemas ,.pero tenia q editar el de otro
<Denuevo> quite la ejecucion del os
<Denuevo> prober, y quito todos los labels,todo...
<buenaventura> perfecto Denuevo
<maldad> alguien sabe donde encontrar el programa delvj
<maldad> lo tenia antes hace tiempo pero ya no se donde esta
<buenaventura> con la opción de DISABLE_OS_PROBER?
<maldad> a lo mejor alguien lo conoce
<Denuevo> no,con chmod -x buenaventura
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  es lo mismo en realidad
<buenaventura> mm, no es lo mismo
<buenaventura> no es prolijo
<buenaventura> mira si funciona la opción de OS_PROBER
<buenaventura> esa debería ser la opción correcta
<Denuevo> bien, pruebo como decis entonces, igualmente no creo q los labers aparezca... y ahora me aparece memtest, recovery y boludeces
<buenaventura> una pregunta, por qué tienes instalado grub en los otros sistemas?
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  ni idea,me lo dieron asi
<Denuevo> esto es del estado
<Denuevo> uruguayo
<buenaventura> ah, ok
<buenaventura> está bien
<buenaventura> y una duda, por qué es necesario ocultar el booteo del otro sistema?
<buenaventura> es simple curiosidad
<Denuevo> hecho buenaventura ,sigue igual
<buenaventura> ok, pero has vuelto a darle permisos de ejecución al fichero antes?
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  porque tengop jefes rompe bolas, hay lugares donde no necesitan y quieren q no aparezca,de molestos nomas,para q no desconfiguren nada  a los ciego si va alguno,no se
<Denuevo> no,se lo doy ahora
<buenaventura> ok, haz eso y prueba
<Denuevo> igual., aparece solo el sistema sobre el q esta grub, y el memtest y eso q antes no aparecia,y sin labers,con el kernel,como un ubunturecien instalado
<buenaventura> perfecto
<Denuevo> debe ser que todo estaba en el 30_os-prober,mezclados los dos sistemas que quiero y el que no
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> os-prober se encarga de reconocer otros so instalados en el mismo hd
<buenaventura> o en cualquier otro dispositivo presente
<buenaventura> os-prober se instala aparte de grub
<buenaventura> puedes usar os-prober, o no
<Denuevo> ah,bien,entonces como puedo sin usar os prober, agregar el sda2 de nuevo?
<buenaventura> http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/os-prober
<Denuevo> y ponerles labels?
<buenaventura> si quieres que grub reconozca otros sistemas automáticamente, debes usar os-prober
<buenaventura> sino, debes agregar las entradas manualmente
<buenaventura> pero no en el grub.cfg
<Denuevo> lo que pasa es que tengo dos mas,quiero que uno aparezca y oro no
<Denuevo> en donde buenaventura ¡
<Denuevo> '? perdon
<buenaventura> sino en uno de los ficheros bajo /etc/grub.d
<buenaventura> mira, bajo grub.d deberías tener un README
<maldad> buenaventura, sabes algo del DELVJ
<maldad> o Denuevo , sabes de el
<maldad> por favor
<buenaventura> no maldad
<buenaventura> ni idea
<Denuevo> yo tampoco maldad
<maldad> es un software para la manipulacion de video 3d
<maldad> es que en los antiguos repos , esta obsoleto
<maldad> y vamos para compilarlo tengo problemas7
<maldad> root@maldad-Satellite-L655:/home/maldad# aptitude install delvjSe instalarán los siguiente paquetes NUEVOS:
<maldad>   delvj fonttools{a} fonttools-eexecop{a} freeglut3{a} libcal3d12{a}
<maldad>   libgsl0ldbl{a} libimlib2{a} pd-audiospigot{a} pd-osc{a} pd-pdp-caedes{ab}
<maldad>   pd-pidip-caedes{a} pd-playlist{a} python-support{a} python-ttfquery{a}
<maldad> 0 paquetes actualizados, 14 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar.
<maldad> Necesito descargar 7.357 kB de archivos. Después de desempaquetar se usarán 18,3 MB.
<guampa> !pastebin maldad
<kubot> maldad: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<maldad> es lo que estoy haciendo, perdon
<maldad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447739/
<maldad> aqui esta , perdon , por lo de antes , hace tiempo que no lo usaba
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  una consulta, donde set root= (sdx, y), donde va la Y que iria?
<Denuevo> es decir, sda3, que?
<Denuevo> buenaventura: can u see the mistake? http://pastebin.com/QtD5pNs1
<Denuevo> i manage to see it in the menu,but does not boot, does not return error or anything,just returns me to the menu
<Denuevo> or keeps me inside it
<buenaventura> stá spaniká parakaló, Denuevo
<Denuevo> perdon
<Denuevo> me equivoco
<Denuevo> disculpa
<Denuevo> eso fue griego o que?
<buenaventura> quieres agregar una entrada manualmente de esa forma?
<buenaventura> sí, es griego
<Denuevo> si
<Denuevo> sabes griego?
<buenaventura> algo
<Denuevo> yo estudio griego,empece hace un par de semanas
<buenaventura> ten en cuenta que grub tiene una nomenclatura particular para las particiones del disco duro
<buenaventura> hd0,0 hace referencia a la primera partición del primer disco duro
<buenaventura> no utiliza sda, sdb, etc
<Denuevo> aahhh,era eso!,yo pensaba q estaba desactualizado con los discos ide!
<Denuevo> gracias
<buenaventura> igualmente, está incompleta esa entrada
<buenaventura> debes indicar qué kernel bootear, con sus parámetros, initramfs si es que usa, etc
<Denuevo> uff, es q al no poder iniciar ese ubuntu,no recuerdo q kernel tenia
<Denuevo> pero era mas nuevo q desde donde estoy editando el grub
<buenaventura> monta la partición y mira en su /boot
<Denuevo> sos un capo
<Denuevo> vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic groso
<buenaventura> ok, eso es para el kernel, la opción linux /kernel
<buenaventura> si necesitas initrd, agrégalo
<buenaventura> también querrás un insmod ext2, probablemente
<buenaventura> y ten en cuenta que grub2 es un tanto diferente a legacy, set root no debería usar paréntesis
<buenaventura> en todo caso, mira cómo ha creado la entrada del sistema actual en el grub.cfg y haz una configuración análoga
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  que tal ahi?
<Denuevo> o ahi,con el insmod
<Denuevo> http://pastebin.com/S1T6hYvv
<buenaventura> mira, si no me equivoco, creo que en grub2 será algo así como "set root='hd0, msdos1'"
<Denuevo> si,igual me tiraron error las lineas LINUX e initrd
<buenaventura> igualmente, ese sistema está en la primer partición?
<Denuevo> si
<Denuevo> en la sda1
<buenaventura> haz un paste de tu actual grub.cfg
<buenaventura> eso nos dará alguna pista, quizá
<buenaventura> Denuevo: la línea linux te da error porque has puesto /boot
<buenaventura> debe ir directamente /bzimage
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  este infierno es mi grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/8f7YJ8rt
<buenaventura> y querrás como mínimo un root=/pathal/root ro
<buenaventura> ah, mira vos, soporta los paréntesis
<buenaventura> armo una config de ejemplo y te la paso
<Denuevo> gracias
<buenaventura> Denuevo: prueba con esto
<buenaventura> http://pastebin.com/5cd0uwDK
<buenaventura> agrega lo del EOF y eso
<buenaventura> y cambia lo que haya que cambiar
<buenaventura> las líneas linux y initrd
<buenaventura> ah, y en la línea del search, quita el uuid y pon el dispositivo (/dev/sda1, creo que es donde tienes el / no?)
<buenaventura> o puedes buscar el uuid de la partición
<buenaventura> con sudo blkid puedes obtener los uuid
<buenaventura> voy a comprar comida, vengo al rato
<Denuevo> buen provecho buenaventura
<Denuevo> solo una cosa,el --set q marca?
<buenaventura> Denuevo: debe marcar dónde está el /
<Denuevo> el segundo set digo buenaventura ,el q le pusiste muchos numeros
<Denuevo> --set 37917b5c-3db8-4679-ae08-3283656faaa4
<buenaventura> sí, eso digo
<Denuevo> y pongo esos mismos numeros que pusiste vos?
<buenaventura> reemplázalo por el uuid del /
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> ejecuta
<buenaventura> sudo blkid
<Denuevo> buenaventura: y como me decias de corregir lo del error de linux e initrd?,porque de bzimage no tengo nada
<buenaventura> es el vmlinuz
<buenaventura> el kernel
<Denuevo> es que la ruta esta bien
<Denuevo> linux /boot/vmlinuz-x-x-x
<Denuevo> mira,me quedo asi
<GJ> hola Denuevo
<Denuevo> http://pastebin.com/E0vwGRF7
<Denuevo> sigue el error de linux, de initrd, y me agrego el error del argumento -e
<vitimiti> o/
<GJ> soy muy nuevo en linyx ubuntu, estoy expiremendo este mundo
<Denuevo> hola GJ
<GJ> estoy ahorita instalando air-crack en ubuntu 12.04
<buenaventura> ponle comillas al set root
<buenaventura> set root='()'
<Denuevo> hecho, a ver
<Denuevo> error: file not found
<Denuevo> error: no such device: (numero uuid)
<buenaventura> pero no has indicado un uuid válido?
<Denuevo> error ,unknown command ´linux´ y el mismo con initrd
<Denuevo> si
<Denuevo> el mismo de blkid
<Denuevo> el correspondiente, del sda1,etc...
<GJ> estoy dentro un archivo en la terminal que es el common.mak, ya modifique una linea que es CFLAGS ?= -G -W -WALL -03, debo guardar los cambios pero no se que convinaciond e teclas porque me aprece asi ^0=Guardar
<buenaventura> mira esto http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB#Agregar_manualmente_cualquier_sistema_operativo_.28Ejemplo:_MacOS.29
<buenaventura> GJ: qué editor estás usando?
<Denuevo> taba mal, me equivoque ne nun numero jaja, el nano
<Denuevo> GJ:  usa nano
<GJ> GNU nano 2.2.6
<Denuevo> para guardar  control+x y la Y
<buenaventura> con cttrl+o guardas en nano
<Denuevo> buenaventura: efectivamente estaba mal,.lo arregle lo del uuid,pero siguen los de linux e initrd
<GJ> ahorita provare permitame amigos
<buenaventura> en qué fichero lo estás poniendo Denuevo ?
<buenaventura> estás usando el 40_custom?
<Denuevo> en grub.d buenaventura
<Denuevo> si buenaventura
<Denuevo> al menos esta presente
<buenaventura> hazme un paste completo de ese fichero
<GJ> Denuevo ya lo hice guarde cambios ahora me da la siguiente enformacion
<GJ> Nombre del archivo a escribir: common.mak
<vitimiti> bye
<GJ> me aparece las opciones M-D Formato MAC M-M Formato DOS M-A Añadir M-P anteponer que debo hacer
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  esos son los archivos que tengo http://pastebin.com/B6sS1StG
<buenaventura> no interesa eso Denuevo
<buenaventura> quiero saber el contenido del custom
<Denuevo> buenaventura:  funciona,arreglado
<buenaventura> ok
<Denuevo> el linux,estaba en mayuscula,Linux,y por pelotudo puse intird,en vez de initrd
<Denuevo> lo arregle eso y bootea de 10
<buenaventura> buenísimo
<buenaventura> felicitaciones
<Denuevo> no,gracias a vos
<buenaventura> de nada
<Denuevo> y a otro de #ubuntu
<GJ> denuevo me ayudas con lo que te escribi antes
<GJ>  ya lo hice guarde cambios ahora me da la siguiente enformacion
<GJ> me aparece las opciones M-D Formato MAC M-M Formato DOS M-A Añadir M-P anteponer que debo hacer
<Denuevo> disculpa GJ
<Denuevo> GJ, que queres hacer?
<GJ> No te preocupes amigo
<Denuevo> disculpa,andaba ocupado
<GJ> ya lo hice ahorita estoy pues tipie un comando que es el sudo make install
<GJ> Denuevo te disculpo yo tbn estoy un poco ocupado en mi trabajo
<GJ> Denuevo te enviare por donde estoy si
<GJ> grosvin@grosvin-Latitude-D630:~/aircrack-ng-1.1$ cd
<GJ> grosvin@grosvin-Latitude-D630:~$ su -
<GJ> Contraseña:
<GJ> su: Fallo de autenticación
<GJ> grosvin@grosvin-Latitude-D630:~$
<ubus> hola como ago para intalar este paquete en ubuntu 10.10 (jre-7u10-linux-x64.tar.gz ) es para que me valla java en mi firfox
<buenaventura> ubus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Browser_plugin
<ubus> lellendo
<ubus> buenaventura, me as echo polbo tio no se ingles
<buenaventura> ok, busca el paquete icedtea-7-plugin en los repos
<ubus> ok
<ubus> no lo tengo pero si tengo instalado los icedtea-6-jer-cacao y icedtea6-plugin
<buenaventura> entonces debes tener el plugin en el browser
<buenaventura> quizá sea icedtea7-plugin
<ubus> comento que yo e instalado ubuntu 10.10 hace solo un dia
<buenaventura> 10.10? esa versión no tiene soporte
<ubus> no godas
<ubus> ahora que me todo cogonudo le quitan el sopote pues estamos apañados
<buenaventura> te recomiendo pasar a 12.04 o 12.10
<vitimiti> o/
<GJ> ubus esa version ya no hay soporte
<ubus> GJ, ok
<GJ> Ubus debes de instalarte la 12.04
<GJ> ahi te dejo el link ubus!!http://jose7384.blogspot.com/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-lts-final-mediafireoficial.html
<lopez> estoy siguiendo esta guía para hamachi pero al realizar el login me genera un failed que puede ser ?
<lopez> http://goo.gl/2Y4BS
<lopez> nadie ?
<xangua> taringa..... y hace más de 4 años es el post XD por qué será¿
<lopez> cuando hago el login me da faild
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-19
<Novato> hola gente,alguien sabe como desintalar Unity e instalar Lxde...pero que inicie directo con Lxde ???
<Novato> desintalo Unity,reinicio y me quedo sin ventanas....
<Novato> no se como hacer para que inicie con Lxde...
<xangua> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Novato> aja probando grac ias...
<Novato> instalando eso luego puedo eliminar tranquilo el Unity ?
<xangua> no tienes porque eliminar nada
<Novato> pero donde selecciono para que utilize Lxde ?
<Novato> tengo activado inicio automatico...
<Novato> ya esta,en usuarios,gracias por todo...
<Novato> hola instale Lxde pero sigue iniciando con Unity...
<Novato> como hago para que inicie directo con el esacritorio de Lxde ???
<Novato> escritorio*
<NimbusCs> Novato en el inicio de sesión hay un botonsito a lado del nombre
<NimbusCs> Novato ahi le das escojer entorno
<NimbusCs> Novato le das en LXDE
<Novato> aja a lado del nombre ?..gracias ahora me fijo...una vez que elijo Lxde ya queda fijo en ese entorno?
<NimbusCs> sep
<NimbusCs> Novato si, creo que siempre se queda con el ultimo que uno escoje
<Novato> no es mi maquina,necesito dejar esta maquina fija con Lxde...listo muchas gracias...
<Novato> voy a probar...perdon la ognorancia estoy apurado no tengo tiempo de andar googleando...
<noseasasi> Buenas....
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<javsalgar> hola a todos! alguien puede ayudarme? tengo un problema con la imagen de Ubuntu UEC 12.04 de 64 bits. Es incapaz de generar locales
<javsalgar> el proceso locale-gen siempre es matado automáticamente
<javsalgar> sólo ocurre con la versión de 64 bits, con la 32 bits va perfectamente
<javsalgar> ya lo solucioné, era porque no le estaba dando un valor lo suficientemente grande de RAM
<niuniomartinez> Buenas: Quiero eliminar el "linux-image-generic-pae", pero si lo intento me quita metapaquetes necesarios, concretamente "linux" y "linux-image".
<niuniomartinez> ¿No es posible eliminar el PAE sin perder estos otros?
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como configurar el menu de aplicaciones que apere en cairo dock?
<liher> con ubuntu 12.04
<Ocsi_> muaks, que tal?
<DonPijoteDeLaGar> buenas
<LTF> Saben como puedo predefinir una entrade de booteo, similar al grub-reboot?,el problema es que el grub se aloja sobre un sistema que no es sobre el que se trabaja,y poner "grub-reboot" no sirve, ya que el grub esta en ora particion
<buenaventura> qué quieres hacer LTF ? Poner una entrada del grub como predeterminada permanentemente?
<LTF> Hola buenaventura que tal?,soy GRUBTROUBLE,ayer me ayudaste
<LTF> buenaventura: no,ocasionalmente, es para el mismo sistema de ciegos,al que deberemos dar soporte remotamente
<buenaventura> ni idea
<LTF> aunque podriamos hacerlo permanente,y cambiar editando cada vez
<LTF> pero igual
<LTF> es lo mismo,sin poder hacer update-grub
<LTF> no?
<buenaventura> mira, para cambiar usas la opción de qué entrada quieres por default en el fichero /etc/default/grub
<buenaventura> y luego grub-mkconfig
<buenaventura> pero debes hacerlo cada vez
<GridCube> LTF, te pido un favor si, es que trates de usar siempre el mismo nick
<LTF> GridCube: si,es q recien lo registre
<GridCube> :) bien
<LTF> buenaventura:  sos un capo
<ubus> hola donde esta mi menu en ubuntu 12.04
<ubus> o ay que estar tcleando letras por letras para encontrar las cosas
<ubus> pues sinceramente voy adar mi opinión sobre este escritorio pero voy escribir lo que me sale del cuerpo
<ubus> baya baya mierda pero mierda de la buena de escritorio
<ubus> esa es mi opinion lo siento al que no le guste
<GridCube> ubus, unity causa eso en mucha gente, pero por eso mismo existen muchas opciones, incluso dentro de ubuntu. si queres un escritorio mas tradicional te sugiero que pruebes con xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> l que si te voy a pedir es que cuides tu lenguaje
<ubus> gracias GridCube
<GridCube> de nada, pero no creas que estas solo, unity causa muchas controversias en el mundillo de ubuntu
<ubus> si lla lo leo por ay pero que bamos a acer enfin los que queremos a ubuntu no gode un poquito
<GridCube> aja si, a mi me da igual porque siempre use xubuntu asi que no me cambia nada XD
<ubus> voy aber si puedo encontrarlo gracias
<GridCube> ubus, desde una terminal ejecuta, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vitimiti> o/
<GridCube> y luego cuando reinicies la sesion elegi una sesion de xubuntu en ves de una de ubuntu
<ubus> lo abo de encontrar en el centro de sofare
<ubus> y ya le di a instalar
<GridCube> bien :)
<ubus> pero una cosita nadamas pero el menu lo an quitado me refiero a que cuando pinchas no sale nadamas que las alpicasiones que as utilisado
<GridCube> salen las que busques
<ubus> ok lla lo entendi
<ubus> hola acabo de probar 3 controladores para la gráfica y ninguno me va bien ahora mis tengo version current (recomendado) tambien va mal
<mf-mac> ubus tu estas buscando una solucion para que grafica
<mf-mac> ?
<ubus> si
<mf-mac> cuentame cual es tu problema
<mf-mac> a ver si te puedo ayudar
<ubus> no me bien e probado 3 graficas del instalado y ninjuna va vien
<mf-mac> que version de ubuntu tienes
<mf-mac> ???
<mf-mac> y que tarjeta grafica es
<mf-mac> ?
<ubus> 12.04
<ubus> no me a cuerdo
<ubus> nvidia
<mf-mac> escribe lspci
<mf-mac> en la terminal y lo que te de me lo envias
<ubus> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<mf-mac> ya has usado los drivers privados de nvidia
<mf-mac> ?
<ubus> si
<mf-mac> pero que es lo que te pasa
<mf-mac> porq no entiendo
<mf-mac> no te abre el unity
<ubus> yo la pruevo con sauerbraten
<mf-mac> ?
<ubus> y ay es donde veo que no va vien apenas si puedo moverme
<mf-mac> mmm ok
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<chilicuil> hey vitimiti \p
<mf-mac> hola vitimiti
<rmtx4> hola quiero instalar ubuntu server en un pc marca (5dvx)
<rmtx4> el problema es que  me sale disk failure al arrancar,,,
<omikron4> rmtx4: creo que las marcas no nos dice nada, mas bien seria la velocidad  de la cpu la memoria ram.. el tipo de chipset.. no se.. algo mas especifico
<rmtx4> tras 3 apagones ,  el pc no arranca solo se oiee la fuente de alimetnacion  y un ruido raroo,,, ace como qu equiere arrancar pero aora no se pone el ventilador en marcha
<omikron4> rmtx4: disk failure puede ser que no te reconozca el arranque desde el cd o live usb o tu disco duro este mal
<rmtx4> ya eso lo e supuesto , pero antes de que pudiera acceder ala bios para ver como arrancaba e pc , no encieden
<rmtx4> y pasa eso de que enciendo el pc , pero el ventilador no arranca ni nada
<rmtx4> solo se oie la fuente aimentacion
<mf-mac> que marca es
<mf-mac> ??
<rmtx4> marca de que mf-mac?
<rmtx4> la placa base , e visto que es 5dvx
<mf-mac> el pc
<mf-mac> esa debe ser la ref
<mf-mac> no la marca
<rmtx4> donde encuentro la marca?
<rmtx4> el pc es muy viejjo
<mf-mac> que procesador tiene ?
<rmtx4> nolosee
<mf-mac> mmm
<rmtx4> no me a dejado arrancar con live cd
<mf-mac> ya revisaste que este el booteo en el cdroom
<rmtx4> pero  es bastante viejo , y en la funete alimentacion tiene los cables de colores un monton , y otro negro
<rmtx4> parece un pentium 2 o nolose
<rmtx4> no me sale la imagen , despues de intentar arracnar 3 0 4 veces
<rmtx4> aora solo se escucha la fuente de alimentacion , y el ventilador ni arranca,,
<mf-mac> dame un seg y busco sobre esa board
<rmtx4> vale , yo no encontrado el manual
<rmtx4> en español
<rmtx4> aber si tienes suerte.
<mf-mac> ok
<mf-mac> dame unos minutos
<rmtx4> sii , trankilo
<rmtx4> te espero aki ,
<omikron4> ya de nuevo aki
<guest-aY1470> hola
<mf-mac> hola gest-aY1470
<casamercedes> hola auxilio
<casamercedes> deluge no descarga nada
<casamercedes> listo tenia el scheduler activo
<casamercedes> hola hay alguien?
<mf-mac_> hola
<mf-mac_> hola casamercedes
<casamercedes> hola, mi asunto es:
<casamercedes> éste equipo es servidor,  desde internet puedo acceder a eĺ a traves de ssh
<GJ> hola aluien me puede ayudar ya que quiero instalar un theme en el bug de ubuntu pero no pme aparece esa carpeta
<juan_> Hola
<GJ> holaa juan
<GJ> tu me puedes ayudar???
<juan_> no se. Pregunta
<GJ> soy nuevo en linux ubuntu
<GJ> que quiero instalar un theme en el bug de ubuntu pero no pme aparece esa carpeta
<juan_> no se lo que es el "bug"
<juan_> lo del teme supongo que será algún tipo de visualizacion que te guste mas a como es la que viene por defecto
<mf-mac_> GJ
<juan_> Siento no poder serte de mas ayuda
<juan_> Yo llevo algún tiempo en Linux, pero todavía me queda demasiado grande
<juan_> Mi consulta por si alguien me puede echar una mano:
<GJ> perdon no es burg que esta dentro de la carpeta boot
<GJ> pero a mi no me aparece solo tengo una se llama grub
<juan_> Estoy cargando Ubuntu 12.04 LTS en un Netbook Asus X101CH, de momento en modo Live a través de un USB. Por lo que he comprobado todo va bien excepto la resolucion de la pantalla que me sale por defecto de 800x600. Se que se puede poner a 1024x600 pero no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo ¿Alguna idea?
<mf-mac_> juan
<dylan66> configuracion del sitema - pantallas
<juan_> no Dylan
<mf-mac_> necesitas instalar los drivers de tu tarjeta de video
<juan_> Ahí ya he estado y la unica resolucion es la de 800x600
<juan_> je.
<juan_> eso ya lo se. Lo que no se es como lo hago
<mf-mac_> que tarjeta de video es
<mf-mac_> ?
<juan_> un momento
<mf-mac_> ok
<juan_> VESA: Intel XX Graphics. Eso es lo que pone
<mf-mac_> bueno instala ubuntu primero que todo
<juan_> esta instalado en modo live
<mf-mac_> como asi
<mf-mac_> ?
<mf-mac_> lo instalaste en un pendrive
<mf-mac_> o estas usando un pendrive y arrancando en modo live
<juan_> efectivamente. Desde pendrive en modo live
<mf-mac_> ok.. tienes que insalarlo
<juan_> ya, pero si lo hago me cargo el W7 starter que viene por defecto
<mf-mac_> nop
<juan_> y si luego no se configurar el monitor en Ubuntu, no me va a hacer gracia
<mf-mac_> has una particion
<mf-mac_> y lo instalas alli
<juan_> el que no funcione la camara de video me la pela
<juan_> ¿Y no hay manera de probar desde el modo live?
<mf-mac_> a ver en modo live no se carga siempre todos los drivers
<juan_> y en el otro modo tampoco
<juan_> he estado informandome, y va a dar igual que lo cargue de una manera o de otra
<juan_> la resolucion sera de 800x600
<mf-mac_> eso no es del todo sierto
<juan_> pero se puede modificar
<mf-mac_> claro
<juan_> lo que me viene grande es el metodo para modificarlo
<mf-mac_> habria que buscar los drivers para tu tarjeta de video
<mf-mac_> dame un seg y busco cual es el driver de video exacto de tu tarjeta
<mf-mac_> una preg ese portatil
<mf-mac_> la resolucion maxima es de 1024x600 verdad
<mf-mac_> ?
<juan_> si
<juan_> He leido esto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/171773#.UNI_ltEk38s
<omikron4> mf-mac_: en modo live no hay garantias de que funcionen todos los drivers, especialmente los privativos... a los que le funciona nouveau no les da problemas, pero falta si tu driver esta dentro de esos o fora parte de los privativos lo que podras instalar una vez instales en el disco duro. Lo mas seguro es que no lo puedas instalar en modo live
<omikron4> forma*
<mf-mac_> el nouveau es para tarjetas nvidia
<juan_> estoy buscando otro enlace donde dice que se soluciona el problema en parte
<mf-mac_> y con el perdon de todo el que lee una real porqueria
<juan_> a ver si lo encuentro
<omikron4> mf-mac_: siento que digas eso porque en versiones anteriores a la 12.04 de ubuntu puede que tengas razon, pero ahora es una maravilla, yo lo uso y me va de perlas
<mf-mac_> omikron4 es posible que para tus necesidades este driver sea una solucion
<mf-mac_> pero en mi caso
<mf-mac_> es un dolor de cabeza
<mf-mac_> aparte de que tiende a recalentar las tarjetas
<mf-mac_> y por lo menos con la gtx 550 ti
<mf-mac_> va fatal
<mf-mac_> errores graficos por todas partes
<omikron4> mf-mac_: mi driver privativo es un nvidia geforce go 6800 de hace 5 años.. nunca se instalaba por defecto... ahora sin embargo, cuando pongo la nvidia..y compiz.. me fallan las ventanas. No es ese el caso con nouveau en el que todo me funciona bien
<mf-mac_> malos reconocimientos con algunos monitores
<mf-mac_> etc
<mf-mac_> y en cuanto a juan usa ubuntu 12.10 y usa la kernel 3.7
<mf-mac_> tienes que usar el ultimo driver
<mf-mac_> y bueno depronto a ti te funcione bien con esa tarjeta
<omikron4> este ubuntu 12.10 es un tanto pesado comparado con el 12.04. Yo lo he tenido que quitar por lo lento que me funcionaba y por problemas con la red wifi, que no es de los controladores, mas bien parece problema del bus
<juan_> 12.10... es la ultima distribucion. La tuve dos dias en el equipo de sobremesa y fue lo que me duro. Regrese a la 12.04 que me gustaba mas
<mf-mac_> esos son problemas de kernel
<juan_> y todo funcionaba perfecto en ese equipo
<vitimiti> bye
<juan_> ya lo se
<mf-mac_> y se van solucionando
<juan_> de hecho estoy buscando un enlace donde comenta que hay que cambiar el kernel
<mf-mac_> y apareciendo nuevos
<juan_> y eso es lo que no tengo ni puñetera idea de como se hace pese a que pone las instrucciones
<juan_> me queda grande
<omikron4> me voy al cafe que nos salimos del tema y este sitio no es para eso
<mf-mac_> has la instalacion y con gusto te ayudo con el resto
<mf-mac_> ok
<mf-mac_> te veo por all
<mf-mac_> alla
<juan_> que disfrutes ese cafe
<juan_> mf-mac
<juan_> te comento
<mf-mac_> dime
<juan_> El portatil viene con W7 Starter
<mf-mac_> sip
<juan_> no quiero cargarme el sistema hasta que no vea que ubuntu funciona bien en ese equipo
<juan_> por eso quiero hacer las pruebas en modo live
<omikron4> juan_: hablo de ubuntu-es-cafe. jeje
<juan_> jo. pues si que estoy perdido
<mf-mac_> ubuntu es cafe es la sala de charlas
<mf-mac_> no soporte
<juan_> por que una vez que vea que funciona todo mas o menos bien, w7 se va a ir a hacer puñetas
<mf-mac_> eso es imposible asi
<mf-mac_> por lo siguiente
<mf-mac_> vas a tener que hacer modificaciones y cambios
<juan_> si
<mf-mac_> los cuales no seran guardados
<juan_> el de la resolucion
<mf-mac_> no solo resolucion
<mf-mac_> si no tambien actualizaciones
<juan_> ¿por ejemplo?
<mf-mac_> instalaciones
<juan_> o sea,
<mf-mac_> por ejemplo todos los paquetes de actualizacion de ubuntu
<juan_> que me tengo que cargar el W7 "a ciegas" y arriesgarme con lo que sea en Ubuntu
<mf-mac_> los cuales corrijen muchos problemas
<mf-mac_> no es necesario que pierdas el win7
<mf-mac_> puedes tener los 2 instalados
<omikron4> juan_: como en atrapa un millon si no estas seguro... divide.. de momento lo mejor es que trabajes con los dos hasta que estes muy seguro
<juan_> hombre, tanto como perderlo... ya he hecho dos copias de seguridad de W7 por si acaso
<mf-mac_> jajjaajja
<mf-mac_> y toda via tenes miedo
<juan_> de una cosa estoy seguro. W7 en ese equipo va lento
<mf-mac_> jajajja
<juan_> Ubuntu en modo live va bastante bien
<omikron4> juan_: instala ubuntu junto a w7 y ya esta
<juan_> o al menos todo lo bien que yo quiero
<mf-mac_> claro
<nahuel_> hola gente
<mf-mac_> porq ubuntu no es tan dragon de recursos como win
<mf-mac_> hola nahuel
<mf-mac_> juan has una particion
<juan_> eso ya lo hice alguna vez cuando me inicie en linux y al final me quede sin nada. Ni uno ni otro
<mf-mac_> y monta alli tu ubuntu
<juan_> Tambien eran otros tiempos
<nahuel_> necesito saber si alguien puede ayudarme con los plug ins necesarios de java para ejecutar una pagina que se llama buho21
<nahuel_> necesito saber si alguien puede ayudarme con los plug ins necesarios de java para ejecutar una pagina que se llama buho21 en chromiun. tengo ubuntu 12.04 . desde ya muchismas gracias
<omikron4> ahora esta muy facil instalar ubuntu junto con otros sistemas. Es una de las opciones que te da mientras instalas
<mf-mac_> hoy en dia es super facil
<mf-mac_> hace 15 abriles a tras
<mf-mac_> si era una odisea
<mf-mac_> nahuel
<nahuel_> si ?
<mf-mac_> solo tienes que instalar java
<nahuel_> tengo instalado java
<juan_> Bueno. Lo siento, pero os tengo que dejar por el momento. Se está agotando la pila del portatil y no se donde anda el cable.
<mf-mac_> ok
<nahuel_> inclusive iced tea
<juan_> entrare en otro momento con mas tiempo a ver
<mf-mac_> no hay problema
<juan_> muchas gracias por el momento
<nahuel_> tengo todas las actualizaciones
<mf-mac_> cuando te quieras arriesgar
<mf-mac_> me avisas
<juan_> y un saludo a todos
<juan_> bye
<nahuel_> dejo el link con la pagina
<mf-mac_> mm raro
<nahuel_> www.buho21.com
<mf-mac_> porque solo necesita es
<mf-mac_> eso
<nahuel_> es un portal que tiene una aplicacion para jugar ajedrez pago
<omikron4> java para instalar ubuntu? Me he equivocado de planeta?
<mf-mac_> dame un momento
<nahuel_> si claro
<mf-mac_> sip
<mf-mac_> java es multi plataforma
<mf-mac_> lo encuentras hasta en telefonos
<mf-mac_> :P
<mf-mac_> ya regreso
<nahuel_> ok
<mf-mac_> nahuel
<mf-mac_> ya regrese
<mf-mac_> estaba viendo la pag
<mf-mac_> y solo veo que necesita el jaca
<mf-mac_> java
<mf-mac_> nada mas
<nahuel_> necesito saber si alguien puede ayudarme con los plug ins necesarios de java para ejecutar una pagina que se llama buho21
<nahuel_> .........
<Exio> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<nahuel_> perdon no estaba dirigido a eso los puntos suspensivos, no sabia si habia gente en el chat
<nahuel_> no es mi intencion apurar a nadie .
<nahuel_> gracias
<Rcart> nahuel_: que plugins?
<GJ> hola alguiene me puede ayudar a instalar bactrack5 en ubuntu 12.04
<Rcart> GJ: lo queres tener virtualizado o que?
<GJ> Rcart mira soy muy nuevo en ubuntu caul es tu criterio cmoo debo de tenerlo?
<Rcart> podrias instalarlo utilizando virtualbox
<Rcart> de esa forma lo tendrias virtualizado facilmente
<GJ> pero tengo bajar el bactrack en iso
<Rcart> hay muchos tutoriales en la red sobre como hacerlo, aunque lo podrias intalar de  manera intuitiva
<Rcart> si
<GJ> ahorita toy descargando la nueva version que es la r3
<GJ> son 3 GB
<Rcart> si
<Rcart> como te dije, si no conoces virtualbox podrias comenzar a buscar info al respecto ;)
<csotelo> puedes usar la version de vmware
<csotelo> pero lo haces con virtualbox
<csotelo> ya que puedo correrlo sin problemas
<csotelo> y son solo 2GB
<csotelo> gente.. una consulta-- hace unos dias alguien me estuvo ayudando con un firewall y por muy mala suerte no he guardado la conversacion...
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-20
<nahuel_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme instalar plug ins para una aplicacion de la siguiente pagina :   http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp . muhisimas gracias
<nahuel_>  hola, alguien puede ayudarme instalar plug ins para una aplicacion de la siguiente pagina :   http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp . muhisimas gracias, segun el sitio solamente funciona la aplicacion con crhromiun, pero me faltan plugins . muchas gracoas
<GridCube> es java?
<nahuel_> si es java
<nahuel_> es un tema de java
<nahuel_> que no encontre en las extensiones de chromiun
<nahuel_> tengo instalado iced tea en firefox
<GridCube> si, que raro
<GridCube> no se como se maneja chromium con java
<nahuel_> pero en firefox tampoco funciona
<nahuel_> figura exactamente lo mismo
<nahuel_> cuando tenia 10.04 natty, me funcionaba unicamente en chromiun
<nahuel_> tengo instalado: open jdk java 7 , iced tea web  start, el ejecutable java 6 y los demas extras de ubuntu
<nahuel_> segun entiendo es un tema de extensiones de chromiun
<rstm1> buenas
<rstm1> estoy mareadoo tanto comando
<rstm1> alguien sabe porque normalaa no está en el archivo sudoers. Se informará de este incidente.
<dzup> rstm1, porque das la contraseña de root erronea, un email se le mando al root de tu sistema para que cuando entre se entere.
<rstm1> no te entendi!
<rstm1> no puede ser... yo soy el administrador  de pc
<rstm1> pero estoy en cuenta estandar
<rstm1> y quiero abrir programas desde la terminal y me dice el error ese,  y todo lo que quiera acer en la shell me da erro
<rstm1> r
<chilicuil> rstm1: en realidad ese error no es porque estes dando la contraseña incorrecta de 'normalaa', sino por que ese usuario no es parte del equipo de administradores (adm), la solucion, es que uses 'sudo' con una cuenta que si este en ese archivo, la cuenta que creaste cuando instalaste Ubuntu
<Mexicainvexed> rstm1, que programa quiere abrir con sudo?
 * xoan buenas
<vitimiti> \o/
<dark> Hola buenos dias
<dark> alguien sabe algo hacerca del proyecto pinguino
<dark> ????
<buenaventura> buenas
<buenaventura> GridCube
<buenaventura> Exio
<GridCube> buenas buenas
<buenaventura> che, sabés cómo hacer un split vertical en screen?
<Exio> ?
<buenaventura> Exio ?
<buenaventura> vos tenés cara de que sabés
<Exio> necesitas parchear el screen, es lo unico que se
<buenaventura> mm
<buenaventura> voy a ver si la última versión tiene la feature
<buenaventura> es del 2008..
<buenaventura> no quiero pasarme a tmux
<GridCube>  3 down vote accepted
<GridCube> 	
<GridCube> GNU Screen does not support vertical split unless it's patched (some distros have a patched version of screen in their repositories, but it's rare.)
<GridCube> The Patch is licensed under GPLv2. Some people say that the vertical split in GNU screen makes the application slow but I haven't tested. I use tmux (The Terminal Multiplex
<GridCube> buenaventura, estas en ubuntu?
<buenaventura> no GridCube
<buenaventura> por?
<canihojr> buenas
<GridCube> porque la version de ubuntu esta parchada
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> no es el caso
<GridCube> con el argumento -v para screen o usando c-a |
<GridCube> buenaventura, http://fungi.yuggoth.org/vsp4s/
<buenaventura> sí, ya probé eso GridCube
<buenaventura> con -v te da la versión :)
<buenaventura> voy a tener que aprender a usar tmux
<GridCube> oh, no es split -v
<buenaventura> che, pará, vamos a es-cafe
<Patero-ng> quiero jugar call of duty moderm warfare 2 en ubuntu tengo una tarjeta graphica de 1gb es posible
<GridCube> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<GridCube> Patero-ng, ^
<Patero-ng> soporta directx me imagino
<canihojr> perdón si interrumpo, alguno me arroja un poco de luz sobre como borrar todos los archivos de configuración de un programa desinstalado? he visto varias opciones por internet, "purge ~c"... y desde synaptic y tal, del sistema de archivos si que me borra las configuraciones y carpetas sin problemas, pero en mi Home, siguen quedando algunos archivos de configuración .ocultos, existe alguna forma de borrar esos archivos aut
<canihojr> omaticamente?? sin tener que ir borrando las carpetas a mano?
<buenaventura> de tu home el gestor de paquetes no va a borrar nada
<buenaventura> no borra configuraciones a nivel usuario
<buenaventura> sólo a nivel sistema
<canihojr> y alguna manera de identificar esas carpetas y archivos?? :/
<Patero-ng> creo que son las que comienzan con un .
<canihojr> si patero, pero hay algunos de esos, que si que sirven... solo por poner un ejemplo
<canihojr> instalé AWN, luego lo desinstale quitando la configuracion y en el sistema, limpio
<buenaventura> depende de cada programa canihojr
<canihojr> pero en mi home me dejó una carpeta .awn... en este caso concreto, podria borrarlo a mano por que sé exactamente que es....
<canihojr> pero pretendo quitar muchos otros, que seguramente tambien me dejen esos residuos y no sabré cuales son :/
<Patero-ng> veo por la hora y fecha
<canihojr> osea, que existir no existe ninguna forma concreta, que debe hacerse a mano no?
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> pero no es difícil
<guampa> canihojr: la config global de los paquetes la borras desinstalando con apt-get --purge
<buenaventura> busca las configuraciones en ~/.programa, ~/.confg/programa, ~/.local/programa
<Patero-ng> es mucha cosa manual en linux
<buenaventura> etc
<guampa> o apt-get purge <paquete> directamente
<canihojr> buenaventura, aja, gracias, imagino que esas tres rutas serán las mas comunes :)
<buenaventura> lee la documentación de cada aplicación sino
<canihojr> guampa, si, con eso eliminas las configuracion del sistema, pero no del home...
<buenaventura> si de algo no estás seguro, no lo borres
<canihojr> si vuelves a instalar la app, la tienes como la dejaste
<Patero-ng> debe haber algun comando que te diga que archivos nuevos han sido creados
<dark> Buenos dias
<Patero-ng> luego de 1 instlaacion
<dark> alguien sabe como instalar el ide de pinguino
<canihojr> Patero-ng, muchos de los que quiero quitar, precisamente son de los que trae ubuntu por defecto xDDD
<Patero-ng> eso no me gusta nada
<Patero-ng> tienes alguna razon para hacer eso
<canihojr> cuestion de preferencias
<canihojr> uso pidgin en lugar de ephifany
<canihojr> para que quiero tener restos de epifany?
<buenaventura> pidgin en lugar de epiphany? qué hazaña
<buenaventura> debes decir empathy :)
<canihojr> ves? no sé ni como se escribe xD
<buenaventura> jaja
<buenaventura> :)
<canihojr> yaaaaaa por curiosidad, cual usais? si es que usais alguno? :P
<buenaventura> pidgin
<GridCube> xchat
<canihojr> osea, que no voy mal encaminado xD
<Patero-ng> yo 1 que no me acuerdo para irc y me gusta el empaty
<Patero-ng> me gusta el ubuntu 10.04
<dark> si es el mejor ubuntu
<canihojr> yo estoy usando el 12.04 con gnome-shell ^^ acabo de instalarlo despues de darme una semanita de distro en distro... cogiendo ideas de aqui para allá
<canihojr> alfinal uno siempre vuelve a sus inicios xDD
<dark> creo que le queda unos 6 meses de soporte ???
<dark> no
<Patero-ng> cuando muera voy a llorar
<Patero-ng> me trea recuerdos de cuando era feliz
<canihojr> ahora me toca instalar la grafica........... #panico
<dark> alguien sabe algo del proyecto pinguino
<Patero-ng> nada
<canihojr> dark, eso no era una Guia?
<canihojr> para el usuario comun? tipo "Linux para dummies"?
<Patero-ng> canihojr tu tarjeta grafica no tiene drivers ya?
<dark> no es hardware libre , parecido a Arduino
<canihojr> Patero-ng, las veces que la he instalado ha sido en LinuxMint.... aqui en ubuntu, las veces que he probado el administrador de hardware y puesto la recomendada
<dark> pero el micro es de microchip
<canihojr> creo que ha petado :(
<canihojr> dark, ah, entonces nop, no tengo conocimientos de tal sorry :/
<dark> ok
<Patero-ng> canihojr quieres instalar drivers para esa por el performance? si es asi usa las propietario
<canihojr> Patero-ng, sisi, quiero instalar las propietario
<canihojr> supongo, que siguiendo la misma guia de Mint deberia valerme....
<Patero-ng> si los dos se basan en debian seguro
<canihojr> si, porque era lmde....
<Patero-ng> ahi te enviaron una pagina en el de ingles
<canihojr> por cierto, alguno ha probado ElementaryOS?
<Patero-ng> nada
<canihojr> yo lo probé anoche.... no le di mucho tiempo la verdad xD
<canihojr> desde el USB me iba bien, pero una vez instalado, fatal.... asi que pasé
<canihojr> lo que si que me pareció fué bastante bonito.... algo que echo en falta en otras distro! :P
<canihojr> como activo los repos non-free (y contrib)
<canihojr> ??
<Patero-ng> creo que es algo cerca de software updates por ahi
<canihojr> ale, puesssss me mandan a debian, que dicen que son de allí.. que en ubuntu no hay tales repos XDDD
<canihojr> claro, que mi tutorial era de LMDE tiene sentido... >.<
<mf-mac> hola
<canihojr> mf-mac, buenas :)
<mf-mac> buenas
<mf-mac> alguien que sepa sobre vmware workstation
<mf-mac> ?
<mf-mac> ya que despues de actualizar la kernel y los headers vmware workstation
<mf-mac> me pide los headers
<mf-mac> y no he podido volver a hacerlo funcionar
<GridCube> mf-mac, me paso alguna ves con vbox tambien, lo que hize fue buscar bien si los headers para el kernel que estaba usando se habian actualizado tambien
<GridCube> porque a veces hay headers para un kernel viejo
<mf-mac> no ya lo revise
<mf-mac> y tiene los que son para esa kernel
<mf-mac> estoy que tomo medidas drasticas
<mf-mac> y monto sistema otra vez
<mf-mac> :P
<Patero-ng> creo que wmvware era para windows a mi se me recomendo usar otro para linux
<erAbuelo> tambien hay version para linux
<erAbuelo> aunque en linux se solia uti                                                                  nahuel_
<erAbuelo>                                                                                        li                                                                  nahuel_
<erAbuelo> tengo el teclado algo loco, lo siento
<Patero-ng> le falta pila?
<mf-mac> jejejej tranquilo
<mf-mac> eso nos pasa a todos de vez en cuando
<erAbuelo> peor
<erAbuelo> lo estuve labando
<erAbuelo> lavando :)
<mf-mac> y vmware worksatation esta tanto para linux como windows
<mf-mac> y para mac os x se llama vmware fusion
<Patero-ng> pero vmware es codigo cerrado o abierto
<erAbuelo> cerrado
<mf-mac> cerrado
<cheli> cerradísimo
<Patero-ng> por eso se me recomando usar otro
<cheli> a cal y canto
<cheli> :D
<erAbuelo> puedes utilizar kvm, qemu, virtualbox que son opensource
<mf-mac> pero es muy buen soft de maquinas virtuales
<mf-mac> el punto es que para lo que las utilizo necesito estabilidad
<mf-mac> y desafortunadamente
<Patero-ng> ami se me recomando virtualbox creo pero no sabia usarlo vmware era mas facil para moi
<mf-mac> vm es la mas estable de todas
<mf-mac> el PU.... problema que tengo es que despues de actualizar la kernel y los heders
<mf-mac> me quedo sirviendo para 3 tiras
<hashashin> nas
<canihojr> rebuenas
<canihojr> no pude instalar la grafica :(
<canihojr> leñes
<Patero-ng> mf-mac como que te quedo sirviendo para 3 tiras
<canihojr> el log de error, tampoco es que ayude mucho.... http://pastebin.com/gGSBEiqy
<mf-mac> si no lo puedo escribir aca
<mf-mac> porq es lenguaje bastante grotresco
<mf-mac> :P
<mf-mac> hashas cual es tu problema con la grafica
<mf-mac> ?
<Patero-ng> canihojr dijeron en la de ingles que nomas tenias que bajarte el packete de nvidia
<canihojr> si, y instalarlo parando lightdm, como siempre... pero el script de instalación me tira error
<Patero-ng> dejame leerlo
<mf-mac> tienes que montar las headers
<mf-mac> y borrar por completo el nouveau
<mf-mac> asi como tambien bloquearlo
<canihojr> los header, está
<canihojr> los nouveau no los quité
<canihojr> será eso?
<canihojr> :D
<Patero-ng> que es nouveau
<canihojr> le tengo panico a quedarme sin entorno grafico......
<mf-mac> viejo creeme eso alguna ves nos pasa  a todos
<mf-mac> para aprender tienes que caer
<erAbuelo> a mi no me da miedo estar sin X, es mi estado habitual xD
<canihojr> erAbuelo, o_O yo lo tengo recien instalao.... XD asi que en caso de liarme mucho, reinstalo y ale... xDD
<canihojr> en #ubuntu me recomiendan que instale nvidia-current
<canihojr> al hacerlo desde synaptic, digo yo que me desinstalará nouveau solo no?
<mf-mac> pero recuerda que tienes que bloquear el nouveau
<mf-mac> para el arranque
<mf-mac> si no vas a quedarte sin entorno grafico
<mf-mac> :P
<canihojr> gurrr
<canihojr> eso era en blacklist
<canihojr> o algo asi... no?
<mf-mac> sip
<canihojr> bueno, si vuelvo rapido, es que todo ha ido bien xDD
<canihojr> hasta ahora!  y gracias! :P
<erAbuelo> ciao
<mf-mac> ok
<canihojr> mmmmmmmm
<canihojr> buenas otra vez
<canihojr> no se que ha pasado, directamente
<canihojr> xDDDDDDDDDD
<mf-mac> ???
<canihojr> he instalado nvidia-current
<canihojr> e reiniciado a saco
<canihojr> sin bloquear nada....
<mf-mac> porq el driver te lo bloqueo
<canihojr> al iniciar me ha dicho que no se ha detectado correctamente si queria reparar las X...
<mf-mac> si vas a modprobe.d
<canihojr> reinicie... y aqui estoy
<canihojr> xD
<canihojr> supongo que si que lo tengo instalado, porque ahora en la otra pantalla veo un escritorio independiente y no duplicado como ante.s...
<mf-mac> y revisas hay un archivo que blacklist.nvidia
<mf-mac> el problema es que no a todos lo ubuntus les gusta
<mf-mac> y lo leen
<canihojr> ajá, ami si que me ha funconao
<mf-mac> por eso es mejor hacerlo manualmente
<mf-mac> bueno
<canihojr> y si si que está ese archivo y si que está dentro bloqueado el noveau
<mf-mac> tenes suerte
<canihojr> de todos modos, lo suyo es que esté en
<canihojr> blacklist.conf
<canihojr> no?
<canihojr> blacklist-nvidiablalblabla >> blacklist.conf
<canihojr> y solucionao ^^
<mf-mac> de forma manual
<mf-mac> si
<mf-mac> en el black list
<mf-mac> y agregas esto
<mf-mac> blacklist nouveau
<mf-mac> options nouveau modeset=0
<mf-mac> y listo queda desactivado
<canihojr> listo ^^
<canihojr> una cosa menos
<canihojr> ahora a instalar Steam, que acaba de salir beta publica :D
<mf-mac> jajajajaj
<canihojr> ufff todavia tengo una lista bastante laaaaaarga
<canihojr> de cosas por hacer.... >.<
<mf-mac> ajajjaja
<mf-mac> algo mas en lo que te pueda ayudar
<canihojr> pueeeeee.....
<canihojr> seguramente en mil y una, pero tampoco es abusar en un dia xD
<canihojr> alguno utiliza algun cliente twitter????????
<mf-mac> pidgin si no me equivoco
<mf-mac> y no es abuso amigo
<mf-mac> tu tienes un problema y quisas uno tenga la solucion
<mf-mac> asi que porq negarlo
<canihojr> cachi en la mar....
<canihojr> pues recien instalado Steam
<canihojr> me dice que no tengo el ultimo driver de nvidia...... :/
<mf-mac> me cuentas como te va con steam
<mf-mac> jajajaj el ultimo es el 310.19
<mf-mac> si no estoy mal
<mf-mac> si no ha salido otro es ese
<mf-mac> tienes que instalarlo manualmente
<canihojr> steam me dice
<canihojr> que requiere del 304 o superior
<canihojr> como miro cual tengo exactamente?
<canihojr> 310 es el que tengo descargado en .run...
<canihojr> quizás si lo instalo ahora si que funcione.... :/
<canihojr> voy a probar xD
<canihojr> nop
<canihojr> sigue dandome error xD
<mf-mac> que error te da
<mf-mac> ???
<canihojr> mf-mac, sorry, te dejé con la palabra en la boca ^^
<canihojr> listo, tan facil como seleccionar el 310 del administrador de hardware :D
<canihojr> olvidé lo terriblemente facil que se hacia todo en ubuntu xD
<mf-mac> raro
<mf-mac> no sabia que ya estaba
<mf-mac> normalmente se demoran en cargar este driver
<canihojr> :D pues ya tengo mi Steam en linux...
<canihojr> valla, de una cartera de mas de 100 juegos que tengo....
<canihojr> solo 1 compatible aun con linux xD
<canihojr> el teamfortest2
<mf-mac> viejo cuentame como te va el steam
<canihojr> lo que es el cliente
<canihojr> exactamente igual que en windows
<canihojr> chat/tienda/biblioteca/comunidad......
<canihojr> xD
<mf-mac> ok
<canihojr> por cierto, andan regalando el metro 2033 ^^ (de momento para windows)
<canihojr> pero no está mal para engordar la cuenta! :P
<mf-mac> en donde lo estan regalando?
<canihojr> te envie la dire por prv2
<vitimiti> (-.-)/
<server_> como ingreso al foro de debian
<mf-mac> hola server
<mf-mac> como estas
<mf-mac> ?
<abailarri> hola. Alguien de aqui ha manejado apache en ubuntu?
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<wincrash32> buenas
<cheli> buenas
<wincrash32> tengo un problema al ejecutar eclipse en Ubuntu 12.04 en arquitectura 64 bits
<omikron4> quien pueda.. echen a omikron5.. es un fallo del thunderbird
<wincrash32> el problema que me salta es este:
<wincrash32> bash: ./eclipse: no se puede ejecutar el fichero binario
<mimecar> omikron4, quieres fuera al clon?
<wincrash32> a que se puede deber??
<mimecar> wincrash32, a que no estas usando eclipse de 64 bits
<omikron4> si mimecar aunque a lo mejor se va solo porque esta desconectado ... creo
<cheli> wincrash32: ¿cómo has instalado eclipse?
<wincrash32> mimecar si, en realidad es el ADT para desarrollar aplicaciones para android
<mimecar> wincrash32, ... tienes que instalar las librerías de 32 bits
<wincrash32> cheli directamente he descomprimido el paquete que me he descargado y lo he ejecutado
<cheli> aja, que versión de eclipse te has bajado? yo me bajé la versión jee de 64 y no tuve que hacer nada, descomprimir y click
<wincrash32> mimecar que librerías? porque hay cientos de ellas
<mimecar> haz una búsqueda en google y verás las que tienes que instalar para programar con Android
<wincrash32> cheli tengo OpenJDK
<cheli> igual
<wincrash32> mimecar he hecho exactamente lo mismo con mi portátil y me ha funcionado a la primera
<mimecar> tu portatil tiene la misma versión de ubuntu de 64 bits?
<wincrash32> mimecar exacto, la LTS de 64 bits
<mimecar> habrás instalado antes las librerías de 32 bits
<wincrash32> la diferencia es que el de sobremesa es un AMD Athlon 64 x2 y el portatil es un i7
<mimecar> el SDK de android es de 32 bits, no se ejecuta directamente en 64
<wincrash32> que librerías son?
<wincrash32> igual por alguna dependencia se han instalado en el portátil sin yo darme cuenta
<mimecar> en google tienes documentación con las librerías a instalar
<wincrash32> voy a googlear entonces
<wincrash32> xD
<wincrash32> acabo de instalar las ia32-libs y nada...
<wincrash32> mismo problema
<mimecar> ¿en que página has encontrado las librerías que hacen falta?
<wincrash32> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/15033808/Instalar-Eclipse-y-SDK-Android-en-Ubuntu-12_04.html
<mimecar> taringa no cuenta como página
<wincrash32> xD
<mimecar> busca otra página que use el ADT
<wincrash32> http://www.ajpdsoft.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=536#.UNOKrtfJO0w
<mimecar> sigue siendo del SDK, no del ADT
<wincrash32> voy a intentar de nuevo
<wincrash32> requisitos de la pagina oficial...
<wincrash32> 64-bit distributions must be capable of running 32-bit applications.
<wincrash32> pero no dice más...
<wincrash32> voy a reiniciar... que acabo de instalar una actualizaciones
<wincrash32> ahora cuento...
<wincrash32> mimecar no te lo vas a creer... pero ha sido de lo más tonto...
<wincrash32> he intentado correr una aplicación de 64 bits en 32 bits
<wincrash32> xD
<wincrash32> lo que no se es por qué tengo en mi amd una versión de 32 bits
<mimecar> no has dicho que tu ubuntu es de 64?
<wincrash32> T__T
<wincrash32> eso creía
<wincrash32> hasta que he hecho un uname -a
<wincrash32> me he llegado a imaginar que tenía un paquete roto o similar y el sistema no me lo detectaba...
<wincrash32> de todas formas muchas gracias mimecar por intentar arreglar mi problema tonto
<mimecar> es importante saber lo que has instalado a tu ordenador :P
<wincrash32> creo que me voy a quedar por un ratito
<wincrash32> jajaj claro. el problema es recordar por qué no instalé la versión de 64 bits
<xangua> porque tu procesador no es de 64 bits¿
<wincrash32> si, si lo es
<wincrash32> http://products.amd.com/pages/desktopcpudetail.aspx?id=34&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
<abailarri> alguien sabe como se para apache¿
<mimecar> abailarri, /etc/init.d/..../apache2 stop
<mimecar> (/..../ rellenar)
<guampa> o service apache2 stop
<abailarri> ok si
<abailarri> tengo que hacerlo con sudo?
<wincrash32> si usas otra distro que no sea relacionada debian
<guampa> si cualquier forma que uses para manejar servicios va con sudo
<wincrash32> me da la ligera sensación de que tengo demasiado lag...
<wincrash32> abailarri si usas una distro basada en debian... como ha dicho mimecar
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> me ha funcionado bien
<wincrash32> si usas alguna otra como centos /etc/init.d/http stop
<wincrash32> bueno, parece que ya son más de las 12 del día 21 en medio planeta...
<wincrash32> creo que todavía no han venido los de mars attack a visitarnos...
<abailarri> alguien ha utilizado lftp? Tengo una duda sobre su codigo
<mimecar> alguien no está, ha salido
<itxshell> XD
<mimecar> abailarri, pregunta directamente, no empieces con "alguien...."
<abailarri> resulta que para subir un directorio se usa el siguiente comando:
<abailarri> lftp -e 'mirror -R lacarpetaquequierosubir/ /rutadelacarpetaadondequierosubir/' -u usuariodelftp,passdelftp ftp.direccion.com
<abailarri> este comando funciona
<abailarri> pero imaginaos
<abailarri> que en lugar de poner eso pongo
<abailarri> lftp -e 'mirror -R $ruta /rutadelacarpetaadondequierosubir/' -u usuariodelftp,passdelftp ftp.direccion.com
<abailarri> donde la var $ruta
<abailarri> se la asigno con un read ruta
<abailarri> sabes por donde voy no?
<mimecar> intenta resumir un poco
<abailarri> la cosa es que el comando no funciona
<abailarri> si pongo un variable
<abailarri> no lo pilla
<abailarri> y no se xq
<mimecar> si pones la variable en la consola te sale la ruta?
<abailarri> esto es lo que tengo dentro de un sh
<abailarri> read ruta
<abailarri> lftp -e 'mirror -R $ruta /rutadelacarpetaadondequierosubir/' -u usuariodelftp,passdelftp ftp.direccion.com
<abailarri> pero lftp no acepta la variable
<mimecar> repito, si pones la variable te sale el valor correcto?
<abailarri> si
<mimecar> pon el error que te da lftp
<abailarri> ok espera
<abailarri> mirror: Access failed: /home/abailarri/$DRUPALNAME: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<abailarri> 1 error detected
<mimecar> existe la ruta que le estas pasando?
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> $DRUPALNAME existe
<abailarri> es un directorio
<mimecar> la ruta completa
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> existe
<abailarri> /home/abailarri/$DRUPALNAME
<abailarri> existe
<mimecar> eso no es lo que dice el script
<mimecar> tienes que comprobarlo dentro del script, no en la consola
<abailarri> el problema no me lo da el script
<abailarri> sino el comando lftp
<abailarri> lo de mirror
<abailarri> no pilla que la ruta es en base a una variable
<abailarri> creo vamos
<mimecar> ... el error te dice que no encuentra una ruta
<remaster> como restauro las convinaciones de teclas en gnome-shell? ya no me responde cuando presiono "super" y el "alt" hace otra funcion que no deberia....
<remaster> Todo empezo cuando instale Pantheon desktop
<mimecar> si se lo pasas mal, da igual que uses lftp o cualquier otro comando
<mimecar> abailarri, comprueba dentro del script que estas pasando bien la ruta
<mimecar> y no tengas / repetidos o cosas similares
<mimecar> si pones el mismo comando en la consola te tiene que funcionar
<abailarri> mimecar, mira http://pastebin.com/AnfhMdkc
<abailarri> yo creo q esta bien
<mimecar> pon un 'ls' después de guardar el archivo
<abailarri> como?
<mimecar> "ls"
<abailarri> ls cuando
<mimecar> pon el comando antes de lftp y comprueba que el directorio existe
<abailarri> a vale
<abailarri> mimecar, haciendo un ls
<abailarri> veo que el directorio si existe
<abailarri> y luego sigue apareciendo el mismo error
<mimecar> quita la / de $drupalname
<mimecar> em la línea de lftp
<abailarri> la / del final no? $DRUPALNAME/  ---> $DRUPALNAME
<abailarri> no?
<mimecar> si
<canihojr> buenasss
<canihojr> unas consultillas....
<canihojr> tengo instalado Ubuntu 12.04 con los drivers de nvidia propietarios 310....... al iniciar, el plymounth que deberia enseñar unos circulitos coloreandose... solo veo uno y desaparece! alguna solucion? bug conocido o algo? :)
<guampa> plymouth es compatible con el driver nvidia?
<canihojr> creo que si, si se desactiva el framebuffer....
<canihojr> voy a reiniciar y autoconfirmo xD
<canihojr> re
<canihojr> nada :/
<canihojr> lo veo 1 segundo, se ilumina solo el primer circulito, pantallazo negro y se ve TTY1.....
<canihojr> pantallazo y ya comienza a cargar el escritorio >.<
<Exio> usa el libre y fue
<Exio> nouveau si lo escribi bien
<guampa> el framebuffer con el driver de nvidia no anda, el unico que a veces funciona es vesafb
<guampa> nvidiafb tendrias que blacklistearlo
<canihojr> Exio, no puedo usar los noveau, sino steam no vá :P
<canihojr> por cierto!
<canihojr> hola Exio !!!!!
<canihojr> xDDDDDDd
<Exio> uh?
<canihojr> imagino que serás el mismo Exio que lleva por IRC desde que IRC se llamaba IR solamente!.. xD
<Don_Rad> guenas tardes mx
<Don_Rad> buenos dias españa!
<Don_Rad> haha
<Don_Rad> tengo ubuntu 12.10 corriendo en una laptop dell inspiron 1545 y apenas estoy empezando con unity, como se llama la herramienta de configuracion para unity?
<Don_Rad> se que existe myunity
<Don_Rad> pero me da un error para instalarlo
<canihojr> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus
<canihojr> nada :___(
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-21
<abailarri> eestoy intentando ejecutar un script que tiene un comando de crear una base de datos de mysql, pero me sale un error de Esta opción no está disponible. Por favor vea --help para todos los usos posibles.
<abailarri> que puede ser?
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o//
<Patero-ng> cuantos de ustedes trabaja para ubuntu
 * xoan buenas
<sons_of_s> holaaaaa
<sons_of_s> por fin
<sons_of_s> un canal español
<sons_of_s> xDDDD
<sons_of_satan> [buenaventura]
<sons_of_satan> [deavid]
<sons_of_satan> [Exio]
<sons_of_satan> [GatoLoko]
<sons_of_satan> [IdleOne]
<sons_of_satan> [Mikelevel_]
<sons_of_satan> [niko]
<sons_of_satan> [TheDrums]
<sons_of_satan> [uBOTu-fr]
<sons_of_satan> [askhl]
<sons_of_satan> [carnau]
<sons_of_satan> eeeee
<vitimiti> o/
<rober> holaaaa ubunteros
<rober> hola a todos hoy salio por fin enlightenment 17 ¿donde podria encontrar una guia de uso sencilla actulizada y desde cero?
<abailarri> hola. Alguien sabe porque filezilla da problemas al subir varios archivos a la vez
<abailarri> ¿?
<buenaventura> qué problemas?
<buenaventura> usas Debian o Ubuntu?
<abailarri> debian
<abailarri> pero bueno en ubuntu me daba los mismos errores
<abailarri> solo me ha dado esos errores en linux
<abailarri> en windows me iba bien
<abailarri> resulta que a veces
<abailarri> al subir archivos
<buenaventura> qué problemas da?
<abailarri> esto se paran a mitad del proceso
<abailarri> por ejemplo
<abailarri> ahora estoy intentando subir un archivos
<abailarri> pero se para todo el rato al 42%
<buenaventura> y con otro cliente de ftp no pasa eso?
<abailarri> y vuelve a recargar y se vuelve a parar ll 42%
<buenaventura> pasa con cualquier servidor al que quieras subir?
<abailarri> la cosa es que necesito filezilla ya que tengo q conectarme con cifrado tls explicito
<abailarri> buenaventura, solo me ha pasado en servidores q requieren tls explicito
<buenaventura> con varios servidores?
<buenaventura> ahora vengo
<abailarri> buenaventura, leyendo he visto q la nueva version de filezilla ha solucioando este problema
<abailarri> yo tengo la version 3.5 y la version 3.6 se supone que lo ha solucionado
<abailarri> era una especie de bug con tls
<abailarri> q a partir de cierto tamaño de archivo no funciona
<buenaventura> prueba la última versión entonces
<abailarri> buenaventura, la cosa es que desde los repositiorios no la puedo descargar, solo veo hasta la version 3.5
<abailarri> entonces me he descargado los archivos
<abailarri> pero no se q hacer con ellos!
<buenaventura> qué archivos?
<buenaventura> mira, sigámosla en debian-es
<abailarri> ok
<casamercedes> hola alguien?
<buenaventura> !alguien | casamercedes
<kubot> casamercedes: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<casamercedes> http://ivedci89.dyndns.org:8001/  podrian darle un toque pa ver si tengo entrada desde afuera? porque no me puedo auto comprobar pues mi router no permite espejar o sea el ida y vuelta a si mismo
<casamercedes> ???
<casamercedes> es saber eso solamente
<guampa> casamercedes: pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe esa consulta
<casamercedes> ohhh
<casamercedes> ok
<Patero-ng> buenos dias
<oscar07> hola a todos, una pregunta hay alguna manera de instalar nuevos plugins a compiz? he estado leyendo que en ubuntu 12.10 ya no se puede es cierto?
<GridCube> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<oscar07> no uso kde uso gnome
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> lee lo que dice hai
<GridCube> ahi
<GridCube> ver:
<oscar07> mmm no veo que diga nada relacionado a los efectos extras para ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> oscar07, te has leído las instrucciones para instalar el plugin?
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<oscar07> mimecar, mmm no se a que te refieres exactamente, tengo instalado compiz pero me gustaria tener mas efectos como por ejemplo el de quemar las ventanas, el del avion de papel que en versiones anteriores se llamaban compiz extra plugins o algo asi
<mimecar> existe ese paquete en los repositorios?
<xangua> compiz-plugins-extras
<Patero-ng> hola hola
<GridCube> que pasa con la ola
<oscar07> xangua, he tratado de instalar eso pero no se instalan nuevos efectos, por lo que lei ese paquete se convirtio en un dummy package (no se muy bien que significa esto) y no he encontrado nada relacionado a como instalar esos efectos extras
<Patero-ng> cuentame mas
<mimecar> esos efectos con unity no tienen mucho sentido
<mimecar> si no tienes el paquete en la 12.10 puede ser que ya no le den soporte
<Patero-ng> habra que crear nuestros propios
<mimecar> oscar07, http://foro.ubuntu-guia.com/Como-activar-plugin-extras-en-12-10-td4026204.html
<mimecar> hay plugins que no los encontrarás
<mimecar> el de fuego parece que es uno de ellos
<mimecar> según la página tienen algún bug
<oscar07> pero que pasa si no estoy usando unity sino el gnome clasico
<oscar07> unity no me gusta tanto, me recuerda por alguna razon a las Mac
<Patero-ng> unity es lindo pero es tonto tambien
<mimecar> oscar07, si el plugin de compiz tiene un fallo, hasta que no lo arreglen no lo podrás usar
<Patero-ng> alo
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<alpc360> buenas noches !
<Patero-ng> hola amigo
<canihojr> buenasss
<canihojr> alguno por ahi ha tenido problemas con Plymouth?
<canihojr> de que no se muestre, basicamente
<Patero-ng> canihojr otra vez tu
<canihojr> buenas Patero-ng  ^^
<canihojr> cumulo de problemas... XD
<Patero-ng> si sabes ingles anda al de ingles hay mas gente
<mimecar> canihojr, da más detalles
<canihojr> lo he intentado alli Patero-ng pero mi ingles es muy limitado, aunque parezca que lo haya preguntado bien... no voy mucho más allá xD
<canihojr> haber, concretamente el tema es el siguiente:
<canihojr> he instalado un ubuntu 12.04 de 64bits, normalmente cuando cargo las instalaciones desde el USB suelo ver el plymouth de ubuntu con los puntitos cargando y tal... una vez instalo, se acabó lo bonito xDD
<canihojr> instalé despues los drivers Nvidia, pensando que quizas arreglasen algo, y porque de camino, me hacian falta, y nada, de echo, googleando veo más problemas aun...
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<canihojr> he seguido varios tutoriales que casi todos hablan de cambiar resolucion de grub, framebuffer=yes y alguna cosa más asi...
<canihojr> pero ninguno de ellos me ha llegado a funcionar
<canihojr> si mimecar, completamente actualizado con repos sin tocar
<canihojr> los que trajese
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<canihojr> un segundo que te lo miro para decirte exacto que no recuerdo si 540 o 560
<canihojr> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560] (rev a1)
<canihojr> y los drivers instalados son los 310 desde el control de hardware de ubuntu
<mimecar> el driver de nvidia debe necesitar modificar algunas cosas de grub2
<mimecar> en el arranque es posible que uses uno genérico y por eso te funcione plymouth
<canihojr> he seguido algunos tutoriales que me decian de modificar algunas cosillas de grub2
<canihojr> pero nada de nada :/
<canihojr> lo mas que he conseguido ha sido a ver 2 puntitos de los 5 o 6 que trae cargando
<mimecar> esos tutoriales eran para tu versión de ubuntu?
<canihojr> y desapareciendo, pantallazo negro, ver tty1 un segundo, pantallazo negro y carga la sesion
<canihojr> mimecar, si, de ubuntu 12.04, habia bastantes y todos muy parecidos
<canihojr> con pequeñas variaciones, pero casi todos igual....
<canihojr> incluso un script, que no me atrevi a ejecutar por no entender algunos de los comandos que traia, y preferia preguntar primero :P
<oscar07> hola, alguien usa xfce
<Patero-ng> he oido
<Patero-ng> que es como el gnome3
<mimecar> has oido mal
<mimecar> !ask oscar07
<kubot> oscar07: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<canihojr> yo creo que se parece más a gnome2 que a gnome3 XD
<Patero-ng> bueno oi que era una que no es como el unity sino mas clasico pero aun siendo desarrollado
<Patero-ng> yo justamente quiero instala debian para no tener que usar el unity
<canihojr> hasta donde yo sé, xfce empezó como escritorio ligero, uno de los primeros.. ya lleva unos pocos años de desarrollo detrás
<mimecar> Patero-ng, no hace falta poner otra distribución para quitar unity
<Patero-ng> el lubuntu es feo y no funciona bien
<canihojr> de echo, cuando se empezó con gnome3 y toda la pesca, torvalls recomendó xfce
<canihojr> Patero-ng, lubunto es LXDE, no XFCE, en todo caso seria Xubuntu ^^
<canihojr> Patero-ng, yo uso Ubuntu 12.04 con Gnome-shell ^^
<Patero-ng> es el que no te funciona
<canihojr> no, me funciona perfectamente
<canihojr> lo que no me funciona es simplemente la animacion de Inicio, da igual que use Gnome-Shell, unity, debian o sanbartolomé
<canihojr> xD
<Patero-ng> sabes si los juegos de codigo abierto corren mejor el linux
<oscar07> bueno lo que pasa esque estoy buscando un plugin que sirve para meter las aplicaciones como accesos directos pero no encuentro cual es, es un tipo de "caja" que agregas al panel y dentro de ella vas metiendo las aplicaciones que mas usas
<oscar07> proble con el plugin de launcher pero no es el que busco ya que ese me las muestra en forma de lista y el que busco muestra todos los iconos de las aplicaciones
<canihojr> oscar, pero es un launcher para la barra de herramientas? o para un lanzador especifico tipo AWN??
<Patero-ng> canihojr
<Patero-ng> voy a preguntar por ti en ubuntu en ingles
<canihojr> Patero-ng, gracias! :) yo estoy intentandolo en el canal plymounth, pero con poco más de 10 personas............. xDDD
<canihojr> a vosotros se os vé bien plymouth?
<Patero-ng> como es eso de la animacion de inicio se queda colgado dices
<canihojr> Patero-ng, simplemente, no se ve
<canihojr> aparece 2 segundos y luego desaparece
<canihojr> hasta que inicia la session
<canihojr> mientras tanto se vé tty1, algun parpadeo y poco más....
<canihojr> se supone que plymouth evitaba eso precisamente............ xD
<Patero-ng> pero funciona todo normal despues?
<canihojr> sisi
<canihojr> es simplemente que no se ve
<canihojr> es una tonteria, pero me gustaria arreglarla
<canihojr> no es algo que tampoco me valla la vida en ello XD
<chakal^-^> canihojr, que tienes intel ? nvidia ? ati ?
<canihojr> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560] (rev a1)
<chakal^-^> vale, nvidia
<canihojr> con los drivers 310
<chakal^-^> nouveau ?
<canihojr> ofi
<chakal^-^> me da que no va con el oficial
<chakal^-^> con nouveau si
<canihojr> eso pensé yo...
<canihojr> poque cuando arranco desde livecd o liveusb si que lo veo... :(
<chakal^-^> usa nouveau
<canihojr> y ahi imagino que vendrá activado el noveau
<chakal^-^> a no ser que le des por el STEAM xD
<canihojr> 8-)
<canihojr> xDDDDDd
<chakal^-^> si, con el modeset=1 y el modulo drm
<chakal^-^> va fino
<canihojr> eso mismo me apsa chakal^-^ ... que mi cartera de steam es bastante amplia....
<chakal^-^> con nvidia yo no he conseguido que vaya
<chakal^-^> aunque no he probado a cargar nvfb
<canihojr> aja, valla :( o aceleracion grafica, o plymouth... :/
<chakal^-^> prueba a quitarlo de la blacklist
<canihojr> nvfb?
<chakal^-^> y añade FRAMEBUFFER=y
<canihojr> lo de framebuffer si que lo tengo
<canihojr> y la resolucion en grub....
<canihojr> tutoriales creo que los he seguido todos, y ninguno xD
<chakal^-^> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<chakal^-^> #blacklist nvidiafb
<chakal^-^> ese puede ser el problema
<chakal^-^> si usas framebuffer y no lo cargas
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> se ve un black screen
<canihojr> que hace eso exactamente?
<canihojr> bueno, voy a comentarlo
<canihojr> lo pruebo y vuelvo
<canihojr> xD
<chakal^-^> activar el soporte del framebuffer para nvidia
<chakal^-^> prueba tambien a activar el modeset
<Patero-ng> hay muchas cosas manuales en linux
<Patero-ng> si lo sabes bacan pero si no te da por volver a windows
<canihojr> na d ena
<canihojr> xD
<chakal^-^> canihojr, tienes que mirar si tu grafica soporta drm
<chakal^-^> y probar a activar modeset
<canihojr> donde puedo mirar eso?
<canihojr> drm es lo que inventó sony para no copiar los blurays?
<chakal^-^> prueba a añadir en /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<chakal^-^> nvidia modeset=1
<chakal^-^> drm
<canihojr> esas dos lineas
<canihojr> tal cual?
<chakal^-^> drm me da que no lo soporte el driver privativo
<chakal^-^> naa, quita lo de drm
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<chakal^-^> en el /etc/default/grub modificas: GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024
<chakal^-^> update-grub; update-initramfs -u
<Patero-ng> asi madre como sabes men
<chakal^-^> ya te digo que yo no lo he conseguido hacer funcionar :)
<canihojr> toy mirando
<chakal^-^> lo unico que no probe fue lo de cargar el nvidiafb
<canihojr> y en /etc/default/grub
<canihojr> no tengo na
<canihojr> :S
<chakal^-^> pueds probar como ultimo a meter en /etc/initramfs-tools/modules: uvesafb mode_option=1280x1024x32 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap
<chakal^-^> no tienes el archivo /etc/default/grub ?
<canihojr> si
<canihojr> pero vacio
<canihojr> y creo que es porque acabo de crearlo
<canihojr> xD
<chakal^-^> que raro
<canihojr> en /etc/initramfs-tools
<canihojr> tampoco tengo modules
<canihojr> :/
<oscar07> canihojr, ya lo encontre se llama quicklauncher
<canihojr> oscar07, lo desconozco entonces ^^
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> ¿Se pueden hacer mas pequeños los iconos de la barra lateral del escritorio en ubuntu 12.04?
<juan__> Me refiero a la barra lateral izquierda.
<juan__> Solo por curiosidad, ¿Alguien me lee? Es que no se si esto está activo o no.
<mimecar> si no te da un error el servidor, estas conectado
<juan__> vala, gracias. Es que no veía moverse la pantalla desde que entré y no me parecía normal
<chakal^-^> juan__, con el compizconfig (comando ccsm) puedes ajustar eso y muchas cosas mas en el plugin unity o desde ubuntu-tweak
<juan__> voy a mirar. Gracias
<chakal^-^> te recomiendo ubuntu-tweak
<chakal^-^> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install ubuntu-tweak
<chakal^-^> luego en ajustes/unity
<chakal^-^> de forma manual usando dconf-editor
<juan__> estoy mirando en Ubuntu tweak pero no encuentro el lugar desde donde se puede hacer dicho cambio.
<chakal^-^> en ajustes, unity te dije
<juan__> Lo he leido. Ahi me encuentro pero no me da esa opcion
<chakal^-^> tamaña de iconos del lanzador
<juan__> Ya, pero no viene
<juan__> Tengo lo siguiente:
<juan__> HUD
<juan__> Tablero a pantalla completa
<juan__> Tecla Super
<juan__> Modo de ocultacion del lanzador
<juan__> Gestor de composicion
<juan__> Numero de areas de trabajo
<juan__> Y eso es todo
<chakal^-^> sera por la version
<juan__> Todas ellas solo me dan la opcion de apagado o encendido
<juan__> la version es la 12.04
<juan__> pero esta cargada en un Notebook
<juan__> y supongo que habrá cogido lo que le ha parecido mas optimo para el equipo
<juan__> Estoy buscando dconf-editor
<juan__> ¿es un programa?
<mimecar> ¿lo has instalado?
<juan__> hola mimecar. Que yo sepa no
<juan__> o al menos no me aparece
<mimecar> si no lo has instalado ya sabes
<juan__> Lo estoy buscando en el centro de soft de ubuntu
<juan__> pero no me aparece
<juan__> por eso pregunto
<juan__> por que no se si es un programa o es una de esas ordenes que se le dan al terminal
<chilicuil> en mi computadora sale que es parte del paquete dconf-tools
<juan__> voy a mirar
<chilicuil> es un programa que controla la configuracion de algunos programas de gnome
<chilicuil> es super tecnico, no estoy seguro si te sera de ayuda..
<juan__> Supongo que será lo mismo que "Editor de dconf"
<mimecar> ten cuidado con lo que cambias, gnome y sus programas dependen de esos datos
<Patero-ng> alguien llame a canijo ya se porque no carga su intro
<juan__> je. Solo quiero cambiar el tamaño de los iconos de la barra lateral vertical izquierda para que sean un poco mas pequeños, y de la manera mas sencilla posible
<juan__> Me da que va a ser mejor no tocar en el dconf por lo que estoy viendo. Y mas un manazas como yo.
<juan__> Bueno, ya veo que estais ocupados con otras cosas. Lo dejaré para otro momento. Muchas gracias de todas maneras por vuestra ayuda y un saludo.
<juan__> Bye
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-22
<Patero-ng> alguien quiere jugar conmigo emulacion
<xangua> emulemos a que tenemos una vida :P
<xangua> bip bip
<Patero-ng> ya
<Patero-ng> tienes el zsnes?
<guampa> !ot Patero-ng
<kubot> Patero-ng: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<rodicio> Hola. Tengo una distro antigua de Ubuntu instalada y arrancada en modo a prueba de fallos
<chilicuil> hola rodicio
<rodicio> Y tengo una Iso de Ubuntu 12.04 lista para instalar. El problema es que la bios del portatil no arranca desde el CD
<rodicio> Estoy intentando añadir al Grub la opción de arrancar desde el CD, pero se me hace difícil para un novato como yo
<rodicio> Es decir, que el Grub tenga la opción de arrancar el CD
<xangua> si no puedes ni arrancar de cd, cómo instalaste ubuntu en primer lugar rodicio ¿
<rodicio> Vamos a ver, tengo una instalación antigua en el portátil, y cuando quise acutalizarla rompí el sistema, y ahora lo únco que consigo es arrancar en el modo a prueba de fallos
<rodicio> :)
<chilicuil> aum, parece que grub no puede arrancar cd / dvd directamente, aunque si, imagenes .iso, mi recomendacion es que copies los datos de tu cd, # dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/mi_imagen.iso y luego agregues esa imagen al grub, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html#comment-141653217
<chilicuil> tambien se puede seguir el siguiente link http://www.dangibbs.co.uk/journal/how-to-boot-live-cd-iso-with-grub2-ubuntu
<rodicio> Ok chilicuil, voy  a ver que es lo que consigo hacer.
<rodicio> Gracias
<ivedci891> poruqe puede ser que gnome-shell no me funciona
<ivedci891> ?
<xangua> !nofunciona
<kubot> "no me funciona" o "da error" no son descripciones útiles de un problema, se más descriptivo e indica los mensajes de error completos a traves de un !pastebin.
<iex> O_O
 * xoan buenas
<chilicuil> hola xoan o/
<Varotone> Señores, una duda
<Varotone> Cuánto dura el LTS?
<chilicuil> 5 años Varotone =)
<Varotone> Fallo técnico mío
<Varotone> Deberia haber especificado más
<Varotone> "el LTS para la versión 10.04"
<chilicuil> tambien, puedes verlo en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases =P, para ubuntu 10.04, en version desktop dura hasta abril del 2013
<chilicuil> para version server hasta 2015
<Varotone> ok
<Varotone> graacias.
<Apellizcos> Pero entendí que tipo de lo que usted escribió!
<loadmasther> alguien me puede acalarar una duda, si yo hago un upgrade en mi ubuntu 10.04, con la finalidad que me incorpore el ultimo kernel estable, perdere mi entorno gnome y me cambiara a unity que es lo que no quiero ?
<loadmasther> alguien me puede acalarar una duda, si yo hago un upgrade en mi ubuntu 10.04, con la finalidad que me incorpore el ultimo kernel estable, perdere mi entorno gnome y me cambiara a unity que es lo que no quiero ?
<ZONDA> hay algun riesgo el poner Ubuntu en una tablet Android
<cheli> loadmasther: si haces un upgrade se te actualizará todo
<cheli> además por experiencia te recomiendo que si actualizas la distro lo haga de versión en versión
<cheli> sinó se te romperá
<cheli> el motivo es que todos los paquetes están preparados para trabajar con las versiones que vienen en cada versión de ubuntu, valga la redundancia
<cheli> pero nadie te impide por ejemplo compilarte tu propio kernel en la versión que quieras
<ZONDA> Alguien sabe como pongo skype en ubunut 12.10
<loadmasther> cheli, muchas gracias pero no me manejo en compilar un nuevo kernel, buscare info y probare en una Virtual machine
<mf-mac> ZONDA
<mf-mac> para montar skype solo descargalo desde la pag oficial
<mf-mac> el que dice que es para la version 12.04
<mf-mac> si usas el otro te dira que necesita unas librerias
<mf-mac> que no existen para 12.10
<mf-mac> hola chell
<ZONDA> ok asi que nose puede gracias
<cheli> a ver, tienes un repo que se llama partner, una vez añadido solo tienes que instalar skype con el gestor de software o si lo prefieres desde apt directamente
<loadmasther> alguien que sepa como instalar y configurar nfs carbon con wine funcionando
<GridCube> !appdb | loadmasther
<kubot> loadmasther: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<StrongCEOO> \o/*
 * StrongCEOO desparrama leche en polvo por el canal.
<mimecar> StrongCEOO, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<StrongCEOO> mimecar, =/
<StrongCEOO> mimecar, mira, tengo una buena idea.
<StrongCEOO> mimecar, quiero aprovechar el calor de mi micro para refrigerar una casa.
<StrongCEOO> si juntamos el calor de todos nuestros micros, podemos calefaccionar la casa de todos los pobres \o/*
<StrongCEOO> mimecar, y de esa forma ya no necesitaríamos al astronauta que se encarga de financiar Canonical :D
<ignacio_> HOLA
<ignacio_> necesito ayuda urgentensimima porfavor!
<ignacio_> algien me puede ayudar? plspls
<mimecar> !alguien IdleOne
<kubot> IdleOne: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mimecar> !alguien ignacio_
<kubot> ignacio_: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<mimecar> ignacio_, para ser urgente, poco hablas
<ignacio_> recien salieron 50mb de actualizacion, actualize y el pc no me inciica en modo grafico, em inciaba en consola, prove de todo, desintale paquetes y nada... pero me puse a pensar y es un problema con linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic, en la actualizacion seguro salio una vercion nueva incompatiblke con mi pc chatarra .___., esique desintale eso y me inicio--pero haora creo q estoy sin una parte esensial del sistema :(
<ignacio_> nose q aser
<mimecar> un resumen de ese parrafo
<ignacio_> tuve q desintalar linux-image-3.2.0-35 para q me iniciara en modo grafico
<mimecar> ¿no puedes simplemente seleccionar un kernel antiguo?
<ignacio_> nose como aser eso
<mimecar> en el arranque grub2 muestra los kernels, selecciona otro
<ignacio_> ahh si, lo ise, lamentablente solo tenia ese
<mimecar> ubuntu deja los kernels antiguos, por qué no los tienes?
<ignacio_> nose, me salia, linux, ubuntu 3.2.9-35-generic tambien el modo recuperacion eso nomas salia
<Biblioclasta> si no mal recuerdo si apretas shift durante el inicio te aparecen más opciones en el grub
<mimecar> ignacio_, resumiendo, el problema es que estas usando un kernel anterior?
<Biblioclasta> no, el problema es que el kernel nuevo rompe algo y quiere el viejo
<ignacio_> si, es lo q dice biblioclasta
<mimecar> ya está usando uno que funciona con el entorno gráfico
<ignacio_> estoy en modo grafico porq tuve q desintalar el linux imagen 3.2.35-generic
<ignacio_> q es el q me estaba dando problemas
<mimecar> estas usando un kernel anterior
<mimecar> y por eso te funciona el entorno gráfico
<ignacio_> estoy usando el mismo solo q sin eso
<ignacio_> no tengo ningun kernel viejo solo tengo el q me da problemas, funciono de milagro cuando desintale eso, pero supongo q devio aver quedado con problemas
<mimecar> ignacio_, si la actualización de un kernel te rompe el sistema
<mimecar> desinstalas ese kernel y el sistema funciona
<mimecar> estas usando un kernel anterior
<ignacio_> entonces si me quedo como estoy no pasara nada esra como antes?
<mimecar> escribe "uname -a"
<mimecar> pega la línea en el canal
<ignacio_> Linux ignacio-Not-Specified 3.2.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 10:49:02 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> si el último kernel que tienes es el 3.2.0-35
<mimecar> estas usando una versión anterior para iniciar el sistema
<ignacio_> ahhhh enotnces es como si el kernel q me instalo las actualizaciones lo ubiera borrado y esta como antes de atcualizar
<ignacio_> ahh grax me aclarastes las dudas grax :)
<mimecar> tu mismo has dicho que has borrado el kernel
<ignacio_> bueno , eso era, grax mimecar, byeeee
<ignacio_> procurare de no instalar ese kernel denuevo XD
<mimecar> lo vas a instalar la siguiente vez que pongas actualizaciones...
<MarioMey> Hola, gente. ¿Dónde se guardan las teclas de acceso rápido personalizadas? Quiero acceder a las de un Ubuntu en otra partición, para meterlas en la que estoy.
<MarioMey> Las dos tienen Ubuntu 12.04
<MarioMey> (ya encontré la configuración de las aplicaciones al inicio)
<MarioMey> (pero ahora voy por los accesos rápidos)
<mimecar> MarioMey, copia la carpeta del usuario
<MarioMey> Hey, mimecar.
<MarioMey> Estaba pensando no hacer eso... sino, hacer una instalación fresh.
<MarioMey> E ir copiando o re-configurando todo.
<MarioMey> Pero no todo el home.
<MarioMey> ¿Se entiende?
<mimecar> copia las carpetas de configuración
<MarioMey> .config?
<mimecar> hay varias
<MarioMey> Es que la otra partición, después de tanto toquetearla... quedó medio cachuza.
<MarioMey> Preferiría no copiar la configuración.
<mimecar> entonces hazlo todo a mano
<MarioMey> Bueno, pero encontré en .config/autostart las aplicaciones al inicio.
<MarioMey> Así que no las tengo que hacer de nuevo.
<MarioMey> A eso me refiero.
<MarioMey> mimecar: gconfig-editor guarda en archivos, la configuración?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si pasaras esa configuración, no tendrías una instalación limpia
<chakal^-^> MarioMey, esas teclas estan en los shcemes de dconf
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo llego a ellos
<MarioMey> ?
<Biblioclasta> en realidad depende del desktop que uses
<Biblioclasta> si usas unity los shortcuts estan dentro de la configuración del compiz
<chakal^-^> busca global_keybindings
<chakal^-^> ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<chakal^-^> creo
<chakal^-^> si lo hicistes con el teclado/atajos mira en /usr/share/gnome-control-center/
<chakal^-^> /usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings
<MarioMey> Estoy con metacity.
<MarioMey> (Gnome Classic)
<chakal^-^> pues sera ~/.gconf/apps/metacity
<MarioMey> chakal^-^: Sí, estoy viendo... pero hay algo raro.
<MarioMey> <entry name="run_command_1" mtime="1341281399" type="string"> <stringvalue>&lt;Mod4&gt;&lt;Super&gt;p</stringvalue> 	</entry>
<MarioMey> "run_command_1"
<MarioMey> ¿Y eso?
<chakal^-^> es como html
<MarioMey> Sí... a ver, esperá un toque.
<chakal^-^> el &lt; es <
<chakal^-^> &gt; es >
<chakal^-^> es xml ...
<MarioMey> Sí, es XML..
<MarioMey> Lo que estoy buscando, son los que yo hice.
<MarioMey> Y no los estoy encontrando...
<chakal^-^> buscalo con grep
<chakal^-^> como es xml tendras que usar la sintaxis xml
<chakal^-^> grep -R -i patron path
<chakal^-^> recuerda usar &lt; y &gt; para los < y >
<MarioMey> chakal^-^: Yo no los armé desde el gconf-editor, sino de la configuración de Teclado.
<MarioMey> ¿Se guardan acá mismo?
<chakal^-^> yo los tengo en /usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings
<MarioMey> Y si no... dame una mano con grep.
<MarioMey> A ver...
<MarioMey> chakal^-^: 	<KeyListEntry name="volume-mute" description="Volume mute"></KeyListEntry>
<MarioMey> Pero ni siquiera habla de las teclas...
<MarioMey> Eso está en un archivo en la ruta que me dijiste.
<chakal^-^> es el problema
<chakal^-^> son las rutas y valores de los shemes
<MarioMey> Mh... me parece que voy a hacerlo a mano...
<MarioMey> No son taaantooos...
<MarioMey> Si no, vamos a perder más tiempo buscándolos, que a mano.
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<MarioMey> Gracias, chakal^-^ y mimecar
<chakal^-^> esta en /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings.gschema.xml
<chakal^-^> tendras que buscarlos xD
<chakal^-^> todos los schemes los tienes en /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<chakal^-^> copia los keybindings
<Ignacio_> Hola
<Ignacio_> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Ignacio_> Forever Alone :(
<Ignacio_> A ver gente, a ver si me pueden ayudar a configurar el brillo :)
<mf-mac> hola ignacio
<mf-mac> cuentame a ver si te podemos ayudar
<Ignacio_> mf-mac: No se, desde que instale Ubuntu 12.10 & 12.04 me pasa.
<Ignacio_> En el 10.04 no me pasa...
<Ignacio_> Alguna sugerencia?
<xangua> empezar por explicar que es lo que no te pasa
<xangua> la bola de cristal se rompió
<Ignacio_> xangua: Las teclas de subir/bajar brillo no funcionan.
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install superpoderes_para_adivinar_lo_que_le_pasa_all_brillo_de_ignacio
<Ignacio_> jaja !
<mf-mac> viejo revisa la config del teclado
<mf-mac> a lo mejor tienes desactivada la tecla funcion
<mf-mac> jajaja
<mf-mac> eso suele pasar con la configuracion en eespanol del teclado en ubuntu
<mf-mac> se pierde la tecla funcion
<mimecar> ¿suele?
<mf-mac> si a mi me ha pasado un par de veces
<mf-mac> ahora no digo que sea normal que pase
<mf-mac> pero de vez en cuando pasa
<Biblioclasta> también puede ser un problema acpi
<mf-mac> esa es otra
<mf-mac> pero en el acpi es mucho mas raro
<Ignacio_> Biblioclasta: creo que es eso..
<Ignacio_> Lo del teclado vi 500 veces
<Biblioclasta> que modelo es la notebook?
<Biblioclasta> hay varios parametros para pasarle al grub dependiendo del modelo
<Ignacio_> Biblioclasta: Classmate PC
<mf-mac> ?
<Biblioclasta> ahh me mataste, a ver que dice google
<Ignacio_> mf-mac: ¿No la conocen?
<Ignacio_> mf-mac: Las entrega el gobierno en Uruguay
<mf-mac> ok
<mf-mac> esa marca es la primera vez en mi vida que la escucho
<mf-mac> y valla que he tenido pcs en mis manos
<mf-mac> que modelo
<Biblioclasta> al parecer es todo intel
<chakal^-^> vaya se fue MarioMey, acabo de encontrar la rama y la manera concreta para salvarguar y cargar los keybind custom
<Ignacio__> Jeje :D
<Ignacio__> De rrepente Chromium Colapso..
<chakal^-^> dconf dump /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/custom-keybindings/ > teclas
<chakal^-^> y para cargarlo: dconf load /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/custom-keybindings/ < teclas
<chakal^-^> todos datos se guardan en el perfil de cada usuario en ~/config/dconf/user
<Ignacio__> ok ok
<Ignacio__> esperen
<chakal^-^> ah eras tu el de antes Ignacio__ ?
<mimecar> Ignacio_, esos comandos no son para ti
<Ignacio__> chakal^-^: xD se..
<chakal^-^> que coincidencia
<Ignacio__> mimecar: oh.. Lo acabo de hacer..
<Ignacio_> Ahora si :D
<Ignacio_> A ver me pueden seguir ayudando ;)
<chakal^-^> eres MarioMey o no ?
<mimecar> no
<chakal^-^> ahh xD
<chakal^-^> me parecia demasiada coincidencia
<chakal^-^> pues si viene le decis eso
<Ignacio_> xD
<mimecar> Ignacio_, cuantas versiones de Ubuntu tienes en el mismo equipo?
<Ignacio_> mimecar: Solo una , ahora Lubuntu 12.10
<Ignacio_> ¿hola?
<mimecar> con el live cd tienes el mismo fallo?
<Ignacio_> mimecar: si.
<Ignacio_> *lag*
<Biblioclasta> encontre algo google  especifico para la clasmate, no se si funcionara
<Biblioclasta> http://lug-myk.de/doku.php?id=cmpc
 * Ignacio_ looks.
<Biblioclasta> básicamente dice que hay que agregar un script en los eventos de acpi
<Ignacio_> Ok
<Ignacio_> Espera que estoy leyendo
<Ignacio_> Estaen chino eso
<Biblioclasta> de hecho esta en aleman
<Ignacio_> oh
<Ignacio_> jajaja
<Ignacio_> Sabes aleman..
<Ignacio_> Ayudame
<Biblioclasta> a ver resumo, hay que agregar un scrpt en   /etc/ acpi
<Biblioclasta> ya pongo el escript en pastebin
<Ignacio_> Ok
<Ignacio_> Ya hice todo :D
<Ignacio_> Debo reiniciar la laptop no?
<Biblioclasta> sip, bajaste  el script de hanay??
<Ignacio_> No se.
<Ignacio_> Baje el ultimo
<Ignacio_> que instala todo de un vvez.
<Biblioclasta> si, perfecto
<Ignacio_> ok
<Ignacio_> Ahora a sudo reboot -f :D
<Biblioclasta> y proba
<Ignacio__> Funciono!
<Ignacio__> Funciono!
<Ignacio__> Solo que tengo que hacerlo desde una terminal
 * Ignacio__ va a ver si configura las teclas personalizadas.
<Biblioclasta> buenisimo
<Ignacio__> :D
<Ignacio__> Genio!
<eL_Piojo> oh...un canal de ubuntu...
<eL_Piojo>  interesante
<eL_Piojo> bunas tardes
<Biblioclasta> buenas
<eL_Piojo> dias o noches..
<eL_Piojo> que tal Biblioclasta
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-23
<deep_p> Hola, muy buenas
<mimecar> hola deavid
<mimecar> hola deep_p
<deep_p> Venía buscando consejo. Les comento: uso mi portatil (un fujitsu siemens Amilo Pi 2515) desde hace ya bastante tiempo con Ubuntu 11.04. Me funciona estupendamente, de todas las versiones que he probado hasta ahora en este portátil ésta es la que mejor me ha funcionado, así que he ido poco a poco poniéndomelo a mi gusto y como digo me funciona estupendo. El caso es que recientemente ha salido Steam para Linux (la plataforma
<deep_p>  para juegos) y me apetecía bastante probarla, pero sólo funciona con Ubuntu 12.04. Ya desde hace algún tiempo que me pasa con otros programas que no funcionan en mi versión. ¿Creen que podría cambiarme a Ubuntu 12.04 y tener un buen funcionamiento sin ningún problema o me recomendarían quedarme con mi 11.04?
<mimecar> deep_p, la 11.04 ya no tiene soporte de ubuntu
<chilicuil> deep_p: la respuesta a esa pregunta en mi opinion depende mucho del gestor de ventanas que utilices, en ubuntu 11.04 estas corriendo unity?
<deep_p> mimecar, lo sé, ¿es eso un problema? (no llevo mucho tiempo en linux)
<mimecar> es un problema y grande
<chilicuil> personalmente encuentro a ubuntu precise, la mejor de las versiones que han salido y que usan unity
<deep_p> chilicuil, sí, uso unity, porqué?
<deep_p> mimecar, me recomiendas entonces cambiarme?
<mimecar> tienes que cambiarte
<mimecar> como mínimo a una versión que tenga soporte
<chilicuil> por que si usabas otro entorno, el cambio se podria haber hecho aun más grande, pero en vista que ya usas unity, creo que la version 12.04 te va a ir bien, te encontraras con una version de unity, aun más trabajada y estable
<Biblioclasta> coincido, en 12.04  unity mejoró mucho
<deep_p> mimecar, lo dices porque al no tener soporte puedo tener algún problema con la seguridad?
<mimecar> si
<deep_p> En cualquier caso, 12.04 no pedirá más máquina que el 11.04
<deep_p> mi ordenador ya tiene unos añitos
<mimecar> un ordenador conectado a la red no puede estar sin actualizaciones
<Biblioclasta> el unico problema es si tienes una placa radeon menor a 5000
<deep_p> 12.04 no ahogará un poco mi ordenador. Mi placa es una intel integrada, de esas corrientitas. Y 2 gb de ram
<deep_p> ?
<chilicuil> y aun así, ubuntu 12.04 viene con unity2d en caso de que tengas una tarjeta que no soporte aceleracion grafica, cosa que no ocurre en ubuntu quantal y proximamente ubuntu raring
<mimecar> deep_p, tu eliges, 11.10 (hasta Abril) o superior
<chilicuil> 12.04 y te olvidas de actualizar tu maquina hasta el 2017 =)
<deep_p> pero 12.04 es más exigente que 11.04 en cuanto a máquina? creéis que me tirará bien? o sabéis dónde puedo ver los requisitos mínimos? (no los encuentro por internet)
<deep_p> chilicuil, sí, eso me atrae bastante
<chilicuil> deep_p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements
<deep_p> gracias
<chilicuil> suerte con ello
<deep_p> Me da un perezón enorme. Pero me temo que tendré que ponerme a ello.
<chilicuil> es cierto, todo seria mas facil si ubuntu soportara actualizacion entre diferentes versiones x.x
<xangua> o sea de lts a lts¿
<xangua> :P
<deep_p> eso sería cojonudo, sí.
<Biblioclasta> se cayo github?
<deep_p> Otra cosa. Hay un programa que uso mucho para mi trabajo de transcripción que se llama transcriber. Al parecer la última versión para la que es compatible es para la mía, la 11.04. Significa eso que no podré correrlo en 12.04 de ninguna manera?
<mimecar> versión compatible o versión mínima?
<deep_p> qué significa eso?
<mimecar> si es versión mínima, 11.04 y versiones posteriores
<mimecar> no es normal un programa que sólo trabaje con una versión de ubuntu
<deep_p> Ni idea. Sólo sé que en un ordenador de sobremesa que tengo y que he ido probando diferentes versiones de ubuntu el programa sólo corría con 11.04, a partir de ahí no era compatible. El programa es este, por si no lo conoces: http://trans.sourceforge.net/en/presentation.php
<xangua> ahí tienes la descarga y las instrucciones para instalarlo deep_p
<Biblioclasta> desde el 2005 que no tiene actualizaciones
<deep_p> Significa eso que podré hacerlo correr con 12.04 o que no? Siempre he tenido la duda de si un programa se puede instalar en cualquier linux. Cada vez que he intentado hacer una instalación "from sources" acabo atascado en algún punto.
<xangua> yhasta  un repositorio que tiene paquetes hasta precise https://launchpad.net/~frederik-elwert/+archive/transcribe
<Biblioclasta> transcribe es lo mismo que transcriber?
<xangua> jum me imagino que no :P mi falla
<Biblioclasta> pero dado que transcriber es del 2005, quizá es mejor
<deep_p> pero quizá transcribe no tenga nada que ver, quiero decir que quizá es un programa para otra cosa. En la página del repositorio no pone nada
<deep_p> Vale, y ahora la pregunta del millón. Hay algún modo de cambiar a 12.04 pero conservando mi Home?
<mimecar> eso ya lo hace directamente deep_p
<Biblioclasta> lo instalo y te cuento que veo
<deep_p> mimecar, en serio? pero no se supone que tiene que formatear la partición para poder instalar el nuevo sistema operativo?
<deep_p> biblioclasta, ok, gracias
<mimecar> depende, si lo tienes todo junto tienes que hacer un backup
<mimecar> si tu home está en otra partición no es necesario
<deep_p> Si, lo tengo todo junto. :( Claro, entonces tengo que hacer un backup y después volcarlo todo al nuevo home, no? pero por ejemplo los marcadores del chrome se conservan al volcar el contenido del antiguo home en el nuevo?
<mimecar> si
<deep_p> ok, gracias
<deep_p> Efectivamente, transcribe es un programa para transcribir. Tiene muy buena pinta!
<Biblioclasta> buenisimo, pero en 12.10 no funciona desde ese repositorio
<deep_p> Aún así, no se ha hecho ningún programa tan bueno como el transcriber. (Estoy viendo las especificaciones del transcribe y es mucho más rudimentario). Es una pena, porque el transcriber es un programa sencillísimo pero está hecho con mucha inteligencia. No hay ningún programa de pago que se le acerque. Lo uso desde hace años.
<Biblioclasta> hay un paquete en sourceforge para linux, quizá se pueda compilar, igual creo que dara su trabajo actualizarlo
<deep_p> Pero, en teoría se debería poder instalar transcriber en cualquier versión de ubuntu compilándolo, no?
<deep_p> Biblioclasta, pero te refieres para el transciber o para el trancribe
<Biblioclasta> me refiero a transcriber
<deep_p> Lamentablemente nunca he logrado compilar un programa :( siempre acabo montando un follón de pelotas
<Biblioclasta> si en teoría se tendría que poder, pero a veces algo cambia en las librerias y el paquete no compila como esta.
<Biblioclasta> instale transcriber y hace bastante poco
<Biblioclasta> transcribe digo
<Biblioclasta> es un audio player con control de velocidad, y deja poner marcas en ciertos puntos
<deep_p> Biblioclasta, sip. Es pobre. Además no veo que tenga forma de configurar las teclas, cosa fundamental para hacer play y avance/retroceso rápido
<gabriel_> buenas tardes. ¿Alguien sabe como habilitar el puero MIDI/Joystick en ubuntu 12.04? Tengo una placa de música viejita que funciona perfectamente para el audio pero no le puedo hacer andar el joy.
<gabriel_> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como habilitar el puerto MIDI/Joystick en ubuntu 12.04? Tengo una placa de sonido vieja que funciona perfectamente para el audio pero no le puedo hacer andar el joy.
<gabriel_> hola. Quién pone esa linea roja que aparece en la conversación y qué significa?
<mimecar> ¿qué línea?
<gabriel_> después de alguna pregunta. En este caso después de que pregunté algo
<mimecar> puede ser la última línea que has leído
<gabriel_> todo lo que aparece después son * y que alguien entro o salio al chat. ¿Será eso?
<mimecar> sin ver una captura de pantalla no se lo que estas viendo
<gabriel_> ahí capturé. ¿Cómo te la puedo pasar?
<mimecar> ponla en imagebin
<gabriel_> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/0569c91a7acbdcbcd6e2dd8cdc0e7442.png
<gabriel_> el mouse señala la linea
<mimecar> son líneas que no has leído
<gabriel_> bien gracias mimecar
<gabriel_> Hola de nuevo. Está mal que después de un largo rato repita  una pregunta por que quizas aparezca alguien y no la vio?
<fzeta> gabriel_: what?
<gabriel_> fzeta hice una pregunta hace un rato y no contestó nadie. Sé que por las reglas no puedo repetir mi pregunta muchas veces por qué sería molesto para todos. Lo que pregunto es que si paso mucho rato también esta mal
<mimecar> si ha pasado un tiempo no hay problema
<fzeta> gabriel_: no me digas que se trata sobre la linea roja de tu xchat xD
<gabriel_> bien repito entonces gracias
<gabriel_> no fzeta esa era una pavada
<gabriel_> Esta es mi pregunta. ¿Alguien sabe como habilitar el puero MIDI/Joystick en ubuntu 12.04? Tengo una placa de música viejita que funciona perfectamente para el audio pero no le puedo hacer andar el joy.
<mimecar> ¿con qué programas has probado el joystick?
<gabriel_> mimecar con jstest-gtk pero ni aparece en el
<mimecar>  ¿has probado con juegos?
<gabriel_> no
<mimecar> hazlo
<gabriel_> cual me aconcejas instalar que ande con joystick. Te explico, tengo ubuntu studio y no uso mucho los juegos y no hay instalados creo
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y busca el juego que más te guste
<gabriel_> ya se como instalar juegos pero te consulto por que seguramente no todos usan joystick. Si no sabes no importa pruebo
<mimecar> no he probado juecos con hoystick
<gabriel_> listo pruebo yo entonces, gracias.
<gabriel_> Probé con OpenBVE que es un simulador de trenes y en donde configuras los controles me ponía que no hay ningún joystick detectado
<chiquis> hola buenas tardes
<Ignacio_> A ver :D
<Ignacio_> Capaz que me pueden ayudar..
<Ignacio_> Quisiera saber como puedo configurar: RTL8191SE
<Ignacio_> Hola,
<Ignacio_> Esa tarjeta de red en Trisquel (derivado de Ubuntu..)
<chiquis> soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu
<mimecar> Ignacio_, pregunta en offtopic
<Ignacio_> mimecar: offtopic?
<chiquis> tengo un asunto no se si me puedan echar la mano
<mimecar> !ot Ignacio_
<kubot> Ignacio_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Ignacio_> mimecar:  .. Es para configurar el wifi..
<mimecar> el wifi es una distribución que no es ubuntu
<cousteau> no hay un canal de trisquel?  yo es que no tengo ni idea de en qué se diferencia de ubuntu
<Ignacio_> ..
<Ignacio_> cousteau: Si pero los de trisquel hablan ingles..
<cousteau> si trisquel usa versiones de lo de wifi distintas a las de ubuntu, pues la forma de solucionarlo será distinta
<Ignacio_> cousteau: Gracias
<gabriel_> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como habilitar el puerto MIDI/Joystick en ubuntu 12.04? Tengo una placa de sonido vieja que funciona perfectamente para el audio pero no le puedo hacer andar el joystick.
<Guest70269> buenas noches
<AzoteLogiko> estoy intentando abrir un fichero .html de un curso de programacion , pero no puedo hacerlo ni con Chromium ni con Firefox 15
<AzoteLogiko> el interior del html es : http://pastebin.com/NXUCjqwA
<AzoteLogiko> tengo javascript activado
<AzoteLogiko> y ... no se que hacer . alguna idea por favor?
<AzoteLogiko> (Uso Ubuntu 12.04)
<mimecar> aparte de javascript, ¿qué hace ese archivo?
<AzoteLogiko> abrir un frame a la izquierda con los temarios del curso
<AzoteLogiko> pero a mi no me lo abre. sin embargo, en windows con el IE si lo abre
<AzoteLogiko> :-?
<mimecar> puede ser un html que sólo funcione en explorer
<AzoteLogiko> buf ... me lo temia
<mimecar> abre directamente los temas
<AzoteLogiko> a ver .. lo intento
<AzoteLogiko> ahora no abren los videos pq son wmv
<AzoteLogiko> grr m*rd* de microsoft grrr
<AzoteLogiko> en fin, muchas gracias mimecar
<mimecar> usa otro curso de programación
<alarica> Hola, una pregunta. Me he comprado un disco duro multimedia y mi ordenador no me lo reconoce. El tema es que yo no uso Linux sino windows, ¿Alguien me puede echar un cable?
<mimecar> el disco no es para mac verdad?
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Biblioclasta> no es como un mediacenter eso?
<lopez> buenas tardes gente a ver si alguien me puede dar una mano, después de editar una partición (que no es donde esta instalado el sistema) al querer iniciar ubuntu me tira el monitor "modo no óptimo" y me recomienda una resolución y queda allí
<lopez> esto solo sucede en ubuntu en wxp no tengo problema para iniciar
<mimecar> lopez, ¿qué has modificado en la partición?
<lopez> las dimensiones
<mimecar> eso no tiene mucha relación con el modo gráfico
<lopez> es una partición ntfs donde solo guardo datos
<lopez> el tema que después de eso comenzó el problema, por eso pense que podía venir por ese lado
<Biblioclasta> ese mensaje aparece en el inicio? en grub digamos??
<lopez> después del grub, veo el grub los os instalados pero solo sucede con ubuntu
<lopez> no me deja entrar a ubuntu problema para inciar solaris y windows xp no existen
<lopez> trate de cambiar la resolución del xorg.conf pero parece que no hizo nada
<mimecar> inicia en modo de rescate y pon todas las actualizaciones
<lopez> también sale ese mensaje
<lopez> ya lo intenté
<liher> hola
<liher> si inicio una descarga en chromium y la cancelo a medias que algo en mi disco duro?
<liher> si amplio la memoria del portatil de 2 a 4 gb tendria que instalar ubuntu 64 bits en vez de 32 bits?
<omikron4> liher: eso dependera de tu arquitectura no de la ram
<Biblioclasta> liher, quizá quede un archivo.part en descargas después de que canceles
<Biblioclasta> liher, con respecto a la ram, si es necesario 64 para direccionar los 4gb
<liher> como puedo averiguar si mi portatil permite tener 64 bits por aquitectura?
<omikron4> la arquitectura de 32 bits soporta un maximo de 4Gb
<liher> creo que mi equipo puedo ponerle 8
<liher> si, 4 por modulo
<omikron4> pero tienes que saber cual es tu arquitectura para ponerle el sistema que le corresponda
<liher> lo acabo de comprobar con este comando "sudo dmidecode --type memory"
<liher> hay algun comando o programa que me lo diga?
<Biblioclasta> creo que todo intel después del pentiun 4 soporta 64b
<omikron4> liher: a ese comando yo no le haria caso pues a mi me dice lo mismo pero mi aparato tiene un maximo de 2 Gb de acuerdo a lo que dice el fabricante
<omikron4> tu debes ver las caracteristicas de tu placa
<liher> ok
<liher> grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<omikron4> nnnnnnnn nnnnnnnn nnnnnnnn nnnnnnnn <-- Esto son 32 bits Como mucho puede soportar la mitad. nunca el doble
<Biblioclasta> en general ddr2 maximo 2gb por socalo ddr3 8gb por socalo
<liher> este comando seria valido?
<liher> lo he mirado en google
<liher> y pone en el articulo que si sale "lm" es que soporta 64 bits
<Biblioclasta> que procesador tienes?
<omikron4> 64 bits son las E/S de los circuitos integrados.. es decir tiene 64 bits de 01 .. eso no cabe en 32 bits
<liher> centrino duo a 1.6
<liher> en un ibm x61s
<omikron4> sin embargo en las de 64 bits si que puedes poner sistemas de 32 porque solo trabajan con lamitad.. nunca al contrario
<dylan66> grep -q "^flags.*\blm\b" /proc/cpuinfo && echo "CPU de 64 bits (soporta x86_64)" || echo "CPU de 32 bits (no soporta x86_64)"
<Biblioclasta> ese procesador es de 64b
<liher> el de mi ordenador?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<liher> lo miraste en google
<liher> ?
<Biblioclasta> wikipedia, si
<liher> ok gracias
<liher> se nota diferencia de rendimiento entre 32 y 64 bits?
<Biblioclasta> nop
<liher> vale
<liher> muchas gracias a todos
<omikron4> liher: no aumenta la velocidad de proceso, aunque te permite manejar mas aplicaciones
<liher> ok
<liher> muchas gracias de nuevo
<gabriel_> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como habilitar el puerto MIDI/Joystick en ubuntu 12.04? Tengo una placa de sonido vieja que funciona perfectamente para el audio pero no le puedo hacer andar el joystick.
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-16
<ayuda> me podeis
<ayuda> ayudar?
<zcomV3> ayuda, hay skype para Debian/ubuntu
<zcomV3> googlea bien con las palabras clave
<ayuda> me he descargado
<ayuda> la verion debian
<ayuda> pero me apaece con una carpeta
<ayuda> no la aplicacion
<zcomV3> una carpeta .tar.gz
<zcomV3> o un .deb
<zcomV3> ?
<zcomV3> desempaqueta eso
<ayuda> me aparece una capeta ke se llama skype
<ayuda> i entro
<ayuda> i ai mas carpetas
<ayuda> acatars
<ayuda> icons
<ayuda> avatars*
<ayuda> lang y sound
<zcomV3> yo me lo baje una vez y era un .deb
<ayuda> y como hago para que me valga?
<zcomV3> http://www.skype.com/es/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<ayuda> de ai mismo lo baje
<zcomV3> pues es un .deb
<ayuda> de esa misma pagina
<ayuda> eske nose que es eso
<ayuda> komo ago para que salga la aplicacion?
<zcomV3> bajate el .deb
<zcomV3> y lo instalas por consola con dpkg -i skype.deb
<ayuda> haber me bajo el .deb ese
<ayuda> y luego en la consola pego eso?
<zcomV3> no sabes nada de consola?
<zcomV3> tendras que navegar por las carpetas
<ayuda> no se nada de la consola
<ayuda> nose nada de ubuntu
<zcomV3> no has leido nada por ahi?
<ayuda> si no es mucha molestia me podrias explicar paso a paso como hacer eso?
<zcomV3> bajate el .deb
<ayuda> eske tengo esto desde ayer
<zcomV3> luego abres un terminal
<ayuda> que se me rompio el disco duro
<zcomV3> y vas a la carpeta de descargas
<zcomV3> y ahi haces el sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<ayuda> y el .deb de donde lo descargo?me podrias pasar un link?eske encuentro muxas variantes
<zcomV3> http://www.skype.com/es/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<ayuda> ese es el skype otra vez
<ayuda> asike me pone lo mismo
<ayuda> eros i386
<ayuda> error*
<ayuda> dpkg: error al procesar skype.deb (--install):
<ayuda>  no se puede acceder al archivo: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<ayuda> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<ayuda>  skype.deb
<ayuda> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<zcomV3> buaaaaaa
<ayuda> ? ke paso
<zcomV3> el archivo que te bajas
<zcomV3> es el archivo que yo hago referencia llamandolo skype.deb
<ayuda> a vale
<ayuda> tengo k poner el nombre
<zcomV3> tiene que ser el archivo .deb del skype que te bajas al que le tienes que hacer el "sudo dpkg -i"
<zcomV3> si
<ayuda> jajaja vale vale
<zcomV3> del archivo bajado
<ayuda>  skype-ubuntu-precise_4-2-0-11-1_i383-3.deb
<ayuda> esto exactamente?
<ayuda> porke me sigue poniendo lo mismo
<zcomV3> lo haces en la consola dentro del directorio donde esta ese archivo?
<ayuda> lo ago en la consola directamente
<ayuda> como entro al directorio?
<zcomV3> tienes que ir a la carpeta donde esta ese archivo
<zcomV3> madre mia
<ayuda> losiento  eske no tengo ni idea
<zcomV3> cd /home
<zcomV3> luego haces
<zcomV3> ls
<zcomV3> y veras las carpetas de usuario
<zcomV3> ahi tiene que haber una tuya
<zcomV3> el nombre de usuario que le puisistes
<zcomV3> ahi dentro de la carpeta /home/usuario_tuyo/
<zcomV3> tiene que haber una carpeta /Dowload o /Descargas
<zcomV3> donwload
<zcomV3> no me saldra bien no
<ayuda> kuando pongo ls
<ayuda> me pone
<ayuda> y debajo ubuntu en azul
<ayuda> y nada mas
<zcomV3> cd ubuntu
<zcomV3> para entrar en la carpeta
<zcomV3> eso es una carpeta
<ayuda> no
<ayuda> le paso
<ayuda> el raton por encima
<ayuda> i me sale pa escribir
<ayuda> no una mano
<zcomV3> el raton por encima
<zcomV3> la consola
<zcomV3> yo te hablo de consola
<zcomV3> el terminal
<ayuda> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cd /home
<ayuda> ubuntu@ubuntu:/home$ ls
<ayuda> ubuntu
<ayuda> ubuntu@ubuntu:/home$
<zcomV3> cd ubuntu
<zcomV3> ls
<ayuda> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls
<ayuda> Descargas  Desktop  Documentos  Imágenes  Música  Plantillas  Público  Vídeos
<ayuda> ubuntu@ubuntu:~
<ayuda> asi?
<zcomV3> si
<zcomV3> entra en Descargas
<ayuda> como entro
<zcomV3> te acuerdas cual era para entrar en las carpetas?
<zcomV3> el comando
<zcomV3> cd
<Cl34r> cd Descargas
<ayuda> aber entoces
<ayuda> para entrar en alguna carpeta
<ayuda> pongo cd y la carpeta
<ayuda> y ya esta?
<zcomV3> si
<zcomV3> bien!
<ayuda> vale el comando es cd
<ayuda> jajaj
<ayuda> me pone
<ayuda> que solicita privilegios de superusuario
<Cl34r> escribe "sudo su"
<Cl34r> te pedira la contraseña la ingresas y presionas enter
<Cl34r> y hay tendras los permisos de superusuario y vuelves a poner el comando anterior
<ayuda> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Descargas#
<ayuda> la congtraseña de ke?
<ayuda> yo no tengo ninguna contraseña
<Cl34r> no nada no te la pidio
<Cl34r> ok
<Cl34r> ahora si pone el comando anterior
<ayuda> me vuelve a poner ke no existe
<Cl34r> intetnas poner cd Descargas?
<ayuda> no pongo
<ayuda>  dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4-2-0-11-1_i383-3.de
<ayuda>  dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4-2-0-11-1_i383-3.deb **
<ayuda> se supone ke ya estoi dentro de descargas no?
<Cl34r> si estas aqui si root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Descargas#
<ayuda> si ai estoi
<Cl34r> pone el comando ls
<Cl34r> y manda lo que muestra
<ayuda> libphonon4_4.6.2-0ubuntu5.6_i386.deb
<ayuda> linux-headers-3.0.0-0300_3.0.0-0300.201107220917_all(1).deb
<ayuda> linux-headers-3.0.0-0300_3.0.0-0300.201107220917_all.deb
<ayuda> linux-headers-3.0.0-0300-generic_3.0.0-0300.201107220917_amd64.deb
<ayuda> linux-headers-3.0.0-0300-generic_3.0.0-0300.201107220917_i386.deb
<Cl34r> si salen muchas cosas no lo mandes
<Cl34r> ok no has descargado skype
<ayuda> no es de la pagina esa
<ayuda> donde tengo ke descargarlo
<ayuda> ?
<Cl34r> http://www.skype.com/es/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<Cl34r> selecciona tu version de linux
<ayuda> no tengo linux
<ayuda> no tengo sistema operativo
<zcomV3> esa es buena
<zcomV3> estas usando ubuntu
<ayuda> si pero el 12.10
<ayuda> y solo aparece asta el 12.04
<ayuda> me bajo esa
<ayuda> entoces?
<zcomV3> si claro
<Cl34r> se
<ayuda> vale
<ayuda> y ahora en la consola
<ayuda> pongo lo mismo
<ayuda> pero kon el nombre
<ayuda> ke me acabo de bajar no?
<Cl34r> no es necesario
<Cl34r> puede darle doble click al archivo q bajaste
<Cl34r> se te abrira el centro de software y le das instalar
<ayuda> no porke me pone error i386
<ayuda> i no lo instala
<Cl34r> ya entonces hace eso en consola
<ayuda> me pone ke no existe otra vez
<Cl34r> manda un ls
<ayuda> me pone lo mismo ke antes
<ayuda> ke mande
<ayuda> en rojo
<Cl34r> tienes teamviewer?
<ayuda> ke es eso?
<Cl34r> no importa, estas descargando con chrome?
<ayuda> con mozilla
<Cl34r> en cosola
<Cl34r> pon
<Cl34r> cd ..
<Cl34r> luego ls
<Cl34r> y manda lo que muestra
<ayuda> solo aparece
<ayuda> ubuntu en azul
<ayuda> ke ago?
<Cl34r> wait
<Cl34r> mira la parte de descargas del firefox
 * Basque ZzZ
<Cl34r> herramientas > descargas
<ayuda> si tengo
<ayuda> las descargas
<ayuda> del skype
<ayuda> etc
<Cl34r> te sale el que bajaste?
<ayuda> si
<Cl34r> dale click derecho y pone abrir carpeta
<ayuda> me pone abrir y abrir carpeta contenedora
<ayuda> le e dado a carpeta contenedora
<Cl34r> carpeta contenedora y ves a que carpeta te manda
<ayuda> y me salen carpetas
<Cl34r> fijate a cual te mando
<ayuda> tmp
<ayuda> se llama
<Cl34r> entonces anda a la consola
<Cl34r> tipea cd /tmp/
<ayuda> en una nueva consola?
<ayuda> o en la de antes
<Cl34r> en la de antes
<ayuda> me pone ke no existe
<Cl34r> cd /tmp
<ayuda> si eso puse
<ayuda> y pone que no existe
<Cl34r> cuando lo descargas le pones abrir o guardar?
<ayuda> antes le puse abrir
<ayuda> ahora la verdad nolose
<ayuda> la ultima vez ke lo baje
<ayuda> lo vuelvo a bajar y lo guardo?
<Cl34r> si guardalo
<Cl34r> para que quede en Descargas
<Cl34r> osino queda en tmp
<ayuda> ya esta
<ayuda> lo guarde ya
<Cl34r> ya ahora deberia aparecer en Descargas
<Cl34r> consola te vas a Descargas usas ls para ver si aparece el archivo
<ayuda>   dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4-2-0-11-1_i383.deb
<ayuda> entoces
<ayuda> pongo eso en la consola ke tengo abiertas
<ayuda> descagras?
<ayuda> descargas*
<Cl34r> sep
<ayuda>  la arquitectura del paquete (i386) no corresponde con la del sistema (amd64)
<ayuda> eso me pone
<ayuda> eso esque mi archico e de 32 ?
<ayuda> osea el skype
<ayuda> es de 32 bits?
<Cl34r> se supone que es multi plataforma
<Cl34r> yo descarge ese mismo en un adm64
<Cl34r> y me instalo bien
<ayuda> y porke ami no me instala bien?
<Cl34r> que version de ubuntu tienes?
<ayuda> 12.10
<Cl34r> hmm prueba con
<Cl34r> dpkg -f
<Cl34r> y el archivo
<ayuda> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Descargas# dpkg -f skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<ayuda> Package: skype
<ayuda> Version: 4.2.0.11-1
<ayuda> Section: non-free/net
<ayuda> Priority: extra
<ayuda> Architecture: i386
<Cl34r> te muestra solo eso?
<ayuda> si
<ayuda> deberia mostrar mas?
<Cl34r> dpkg -i --force-all skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<ayuda> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Descargas# dpkg -i --force-all skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<ayuda> dpkg: aviso: sobreseyendo el problema porque está activa la opción --force:
<ayuda>  
<ayuda>  la arquitectura del paquete (i386) no corresponde con la del sistema (amd64)
<ayuda> Seleccionando paquete skype previamente no seleccionado
<ayuda> (Leyendo la base de datos ... 156792 ficheros o directorios instalados actualmente.)
<Cl34r> quedo hay o sigue?
<ayuda> queda ai
<ayuda> luego me aparece otra vez el directorio
<Cl34r> ya haz esto
<Cl34r> consola pega este comando
<Cl34r> add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<ayuda> noo hace nada
<ayuda> y me pone
<ayuda> otra line con una flecha
<ayuda> >
<ayuda> asi
<Cl34r> lo se
<Cl34r> espera
<Cl34r> dale ctr+c
<Cl34r> cuando te retorne a #
<Cl34r> le pones apt-get update
<ayuda> es muy largo
<ayuda> lo paso por aki?
<Cl34r> que cosa?
<Cl34r> tienes q esperar que se actualize
<Cl34r> nop
<ayuda> lo que me pone
<Cl34r> cuando termine pones
<Cl34r> apt-get install skype
<Cl34r> espera q termine nada mas
<ayuda> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Descargas# apt-get install skype
<ayuda> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<ayuda> Creando árbol de dependencias
<ayuda> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<ayuda> No se pudieron instalar algunos paquetes. Esto puede significar que
<Cl34r> aun asi no deja..
<ayuda> ya,
<ayuda> skype-bin no es instalable
<ayuda> eso tendra ke ver?
<Cl34r> si esperame un poco
<ayuda> nose que hacer ya
<ayuda> si si eske no me abian llegao
<ayuda> cl34r
<ayuda> estaS?
<Cl34r> si
<Cl34r> <Cl34r> si esperame un poco
<Cl34r> <Cl34r> mira aca hay un beta de skype 64
<Cl34r> <Cl34r> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<Cl34r> <Cl34r> descargalo
<Cl34r> <Cl34r> usa dpkg -i *el paquete
<pachitus> Que tal
<ayuda> cl34r
<ayuda> clear
<ayuda> ice lo que me dijiste
<ayuda> y me pone esto
<ayuda> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
 * xoan buenas
<Shockwave> Buenas!
<Shockwave> hola terrícolas!
<Shockwave> me recomiendan instalar nagios en ubuntu server para saber q IPS y monitorear la red =?
<Shockwave> buenas tardes terrícölas
<Shockwave> es posible recibir fax o enviarlos atraves de ubuntu=??
<Shockwave> hola
<Shockwave> alguien sabrá cerar cuentas de netflix o una buena web para ver series y peliculas online=?
<Shockwave> es crear cuentas
<kurama10> checate la page de somos movies
<Shockwave> kurama10: asi mismo escribo:  somos movies=?
<Shockwave> software para cambiar el IP
<Shockwave> q sepanq estoy en otro pais='
<Cl34r> con que objetivo?
 * Basque nas
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<jj__> buenas a todos, una consulta, Tengo una sony vaio fit, y no consigo de ninguna manera que entre en estado de suspension, y con el comando pm-suspend, ni desde la opción del menu de usuario, veo el log y no encuentro ningun problema, log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585761/
<jj__> donde puedo seguir buscando el problema??
<jj-82> nadie????
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<jj-82> buenas a todos, una consulta, Tengo una sony vaio fit, y no consigo de ninguna manera que entre en estado de suspension, y con el comando pm-suspend, ni desde la opción del menu de usuario, veo el log y no encuentro ningun problema, log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585761/, donde puedo seguir buscando el problema??
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-17
<juank> buenas noches.....
<juank> tengo un compitador toshiba con memoria de 1 gb de ram,  quite windows e instale UBUNTU 13.10 si aguantaria el equipo?
<Cl34r> pero cual es la consulta?
<alfonsovz> HOLA
<alfonsovz> ALGUIEN QUE SEPA SI AHORA QUE VA A SALIR UBUNTU 14.04 LTS YA NO TENDRA SOPORTE UBUNTU 12.04 LTS?
<guampa> !caps alfonsovz
<kubot> alfonsovz: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<alfonsovz> ok jajaja
<guampa> pasemos a chequear el facto lts, a ver si dice algo, porque de eso no tengo idea :D
<guampa> !lts
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<guampa> creo que eso esta desactualizado
<guampa> la 12.04 esta soportada hasta abril de 2017
<guampa> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_linux#Releases
<alfonsovz> que bueno, crei que pronto tendria que actualizar y apenas estoy comprendiendo mi version
<guampa> quedate tranquilo, falta un buen tiempo todavia
<alfonsovz> como podría aprender sobre Ubuntu, mas a fondo ya que solo me he guiado por tutoriales pero quisiera aprender sobre su estructura
<guampa> a que te referis con estructura?
<nmid00_> :S
<alfonsovz> es que quisiera saber como se organizan los archivos y que función tienen en el sistema operativo
<guampa> ubuntu sigue un estandar de distros linux, el File Hierarchy Standard
<guampa> ese estandar dicta como se organizan los directorios y que cosas van en cada uno
<alfonsovz> gracias, voy a tratar de encontrar esta información en internet
<guampa> podes buscar doc sobre el FHS, no se cuanta haya disponible en castellano pero en ingles si hay
<alfonsovz> muchas gracias
<alfonsovz> guampa muchas gracias, es justo lo que buscaba.
<polo> holas
<Guest33887> instalé ubuntu 13.10
<Guest33887> holas
<alfonsovz> que tal te fue?
<Guest33887> instalé ubuntu 13.10
<Guest33887> y no veo la hora en el panel de arriba
<Guest33887> como recupero que se vea la hora?
<alfonsovz> esto es para Ubuntu 12.04 pero tal vez te sirva http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/04/configurar-unity-en-ubuntu.html
<alfonsovz> también esta otra podria servirte, no se si ya las leiste antes http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/07/restaurar-gnome-compiz-y-unity-en.html
<fortinux> bueno
<LinoSP> Hola a todos disculpen hay alguien q pueda ayudarme con un examen sobre asterisk?
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe (este canal es para soporte de ubuntu)
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-18
<sjlvanq> Alguien que me pueda ayudar con un script de bash? Necesito que algo como variable=$(cat /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop | awk '/^Name/') conserve los saltos de linea
<Krispis> que programa me recomendais para bajar musica
<Tiffon> nas
 * xoan buenas
<Shockwave> Hola terrícolas!
<Shockwave> estoy tratando de instalar open audit pero no sé si se este tutorial sire
<Shockwave> podrán ayudarme!
<Shockwave> http://shot1.org/2007/08/howto-install-open-audit-on-ubuntu-server-lts/
<Shockwave> #ubuntu-server
<Shockwave> ytiy
<Shockwave> cc
<Shockwave> cd
<Shockwave> cdsc
<Shockwave> d
<Shockwave> cd
<Shockwave> cds
<Xago> hola muchachos...cómo era para volver el horizontal scroll bar al modo antiguo?
<Xago> vertical scroll bar
<Xago> Lo encontré en http://www.lopst.com/2012/06/05/desactivar-barras-de-scroll-flotantes-en-ubuntu-11-04-11-10-y-12-04/
<gor> hola buenas a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable
<gor> tengo una camara web interna en mi portatil pero quiero usar otra externa para ciertas cosas
<gor> en cheese por ejemplo puedo hacer el cambio sin problemas pero el problema llega cuando quiero hacerlo desde una web con adobe. Simplemente ignora la camara externa aunque la reconoce y siempre selecciona la interna
<gor> hay alguna forma de inhabilitar la camara interna para ver si así es posible solo usar la externa?
<mimecar> quita los drivers de la cámara interna
<gor> mimecar el problema es que no puedo acceder a ellos, no se donde estan, ambas cámaras las configuro ubuntu 12.04 automaticamente
<gor> voy a probar una cosa, he añadido uvcvideo a la blacklist
<gor> voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa
<gor> mimecar, no ha habido suerte no ha hecho nada
<gor> voy a probar en otro navegador a ver que pasa
<mimecar> te pasará lo mismo
<kurama10> gor: en flash tien una configuracion y ahi le dices
<gor> pues mira en chrome va aunque sea la que no quiero, en firefox ni va
<gor> kurama18 como miro eso
<gor> yo había pensado que lo mejor seria descativar la interna con algun comando en terminal o algo
<gor> q martirio con la webcams
<gor> no tenemos ningun programa para administrarlas en ubuntu?
<mimecar> 1. Chrome no usa el mismo Flash que Firefox
<mimecar> 2. Elimina el driver
<gor> mimecar como elimino el driver?
<mimecar> busca con lsmod el driver
<mimecar> y luego lo quitas con rmmod
<mimecar> eso suponiendo que te detecte la cámara externa bien
<gor> lsmod | grep ...que mas pongo?
<gor> mimecar, me detecta las dos bien
<gor> en cheese por ejemplo cambio sin problemas entre ellas
<gor> es en flash, que las detecta las dos, pero cuando selecciono la externa y me manda recargar coge de nuevo la interna
<gor> no se porque
<mimecar> ... es Flash
<mimecar> y una versión bastante antigua
<mimecar> prueba con Chrome que usa otro Flash
<gor> el caso es que necesito la externa para poder enfocar un pattern en realidad aumentada y no hay manera
<gor> eso es en chrome
<gor> las detecta
<gor> pero solo hacer correr la interna
<gor> en ff ni va
<mimecar> busca con lsmod el driver y quitalo
<gor> dime como porfi
<mimecar> busca las cadenas que tengan "webcam"
<gor> ninguna
<gor> uvcvideo si
<gor> el caso que ya añadi a la blacklist.conf uvcvideo y reinicié pero no me la desactiva
<gor> no se que hacer más
<mimecar> si te sale con lsmod ucvideo
<mimecar> no lo has añadido bien al blacklist
<mimecar> elimina el módulo
<gor> me sale ahora que lo quite
<gor> voy a intentarlo de nuevo a ver
<gor> reinicio, ya añadi blacklist uvcvideo
<mimecar> sigo sin saber para que reinicia
<gor> vale, el problema es que no me reiniciaba ubuntu, solo me cierra sesion
<gor> ahora no va ninguna de las dos
<gor> XDDDDDDDDD
<mimecar> ¿para que reinicias?
<gor> para que tomara efecto blacklist no?
<mimecar> por qué lo tienes que poner en blacklist para hacer la prueba?
<gor> pos tb
<gor> usan las dos el mismo driver o q?
<gor> nada ya esta arreglado, sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<gor> y ahora borro la linea del blacklist.conf
<gor> sigue igual. Inicio cheese y me coge por defecto la externa
<mimecar> están usando un driver genérico del USB
<gor> cierro me voy a chrome y estamos en las mismas
<gor> pero la interna?
<gor> usb?
<gor> no hay manera de quitar solo la interna?
<mimecar> puede ser USB y ser interna
<gor> ah
<gor> sabes lo que te digo? que cago en la **** **** de adobe de los *******!!!!!!
<gor> siempre igual con estos mierdas
<mimecar> no uses herramientas que tengan flash
<gor> no me queda otra mimecar
<gor> en este caso
<mimecar> hay más redes para chatear con webcam
<gor> si es para usarlo con Atomic de realidad aumentada
<gor> estoy en Atomic Web, quizás con la normal
<gor> probaré a ver
<gor> el caso es que tengo que enfocar la propia pantalla del portatil
<gor> y con la interna eso está difícil
<mimecar> usa un espejo
<gor> !!
<gor> pues lo miraré...cuando encuentre uno
<gor> jejejeje
<gor> pues nada, gracias de todos modos. Ya encontraré la solución porque windows ni de coña
<gor> un saludo y gracias, hasta otra
<Novato> hola! usteds saben que es install_debian_ubuntu.sh
<Novato> sale un texto alli para instalar pero no entiendo
<Novato> pensé q descargaba un setup
<hbautista_> ni idea
<mimecar> Novato, ¿de donde has sacado ese archivo?
<Novato> necesito instalar algo pero no sale setup sale es puro texto
<Novato> mimecar:  de internet
<mimecar> Novato, se un poco más concreto
<mimecar> puede ser una aplicación o un troyano...
<Novato> chuzo
<guampa> Novato: de que sitio o lugar concreto de la gran Internet lo sacaste?
<Novato> troyano en linux
<Novato> cómo asi
<mimecar> con la información que das puede ser cualquier cosa
<Novato> http://dl-openaudit.opmantek.com/OAE-Linux-x86_64-release_1.1.tar.gz
<mimecar> de donde lo has descargado
<mimecar> para que necesitas una herramienta de auditoría?
<Novato> si!
<Novato> es para una clase
<Novato> urgente!
<guampa> aca no hay nada urgente, y eso no es relativo a ubuntu
<guampa> este canal es para soporte solo de Ubuntu
<Novato> no entendi!
<Novato> guampa: no me quieres ayudar no me digas!
<Xago> hola muchachos
<guampa> Novato: pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe en todo caso
<Novato> mimecar: cuando traté de instalarlo no sale setup
<mimecar> Novato, no vas a encontrar setup
<mimecar> tienes los pasos para instalarlo en el archivo INSTALL
<Novato> mimecar: ok! vale, me olvido del setup,
<Novato> pero descargué algo pesa y no sé como se instala
<Xago> quién ha tenido problemas con TeamViewer 8 en Ubuntu 13.04?
<mimecar> ya te lo he dicho
<Novato> sale es una indicación!
<mimecar> tienes un archivo INSTALL.txt con información
<Xago> Me aparece una indicación "El teamviewer Daemon no se está ejecutando..."
<Novato> mimecar:  ya t digo q sale alli!
<mimecar> Novato, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe porque no es un problema de ubuntu
<mimecar> Xago, ¿lo has ejecutado?
<Novato> mimecar: mira
<Novato> sale esto dentro del texto
<Novato> install_debian_ubuntu.sh
<Novato> pongo eso en terminal y nada
<Xago> y me recomienda ejecutarlo manualmente....bueno, lo desinstalé limpié y reinstalé de nuevo...al comienzo partió bien, pero luego volvió con la misma estupidez
<mimecar> eso no es lo que pone en el archivo INSTALL.txt
<Novato> dice: Specific script exist for Centos 5.3 and Debian 7 / Ubuntu 13.04.
<Novato> después : install_centos_redhat.sh and install_debian_ubuntu.sh
<Xago> mimecar, si claro...lo uso siempre....pero cada vez que reinicio mi laptop, tengo que darle la instrucción manualmente
<Novato> Xago: teamviewer me está molestando
<Novato> se cae la conexion
<Novato> es un error del mismo software
<Novato> ubuntu tene muhcos problemas
<Novato> nunca como el ubuntu 10.04   excelente
<Novato> nunca tuve problemas
<Xago> si aparentemente, aunque pienso que puede ser algo con la versión última de ubuntu
<Xago> con la 12.04, nunca se me cayó
<Xago> ahora estoy con 13.04 y manteniendo TV 8
<Novato> mimecar:  entonces! q hago=?
<Novato> sólo hay un archivo d install.txt
<mimecar> entra en el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Novato> q hago=??
<mimecar> y LEE lo que pone en el archivo install.txt
<Novato> mimecar: esto es una mierda
<Novato> q cagada con ustedes
<Novato> verga!
<Novato> bye
<mimecar> si no lees
<mimecar> no te voy a obligar
<Xago> ups...qué onda?
<mimecar> poco va a conseguir con una herramienta de ese tipo si no lee
<Xago> parece que estaba un poco molesto el hombre
<Xago> volviendo a mi consulta...alguien sabe si es problema con Teamviewer o la versión 13.04 tiene inconvenientes con esta?
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-19
<IdleOne> m4v: connection fixed?
<rengo> ya dije debian 7 sin x
<rengo> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡Hola!
 * xoan buenas
<Krispis> alguien me puede recomendar algon programa para desdargar musica?
<successus> salud
<niko> §wjpos !p0ly-mTz
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda como instalar jdk y jre en ubuntu 13.10
 * xoan buenas
<arielsanflo> como instalar jre de oraclke
<arielsanflo> oracle
<arielsanflo> ayudenme por favor
<cleaee> iahola
<cleaee> tenia una duda
<cleaee> sobre ubuntu
<cleaee> alguien me puede ayudar?
<cleaee> hay alguien?
<kurama10> hola
<kurama10> formula la pregunta
<kurama10> es mejor asi
<kurama10> cleaee:
<cleaee> vale
<cleaee> queria saber como cambiar la ip
<cleaee> desde ubuntu 12.10
<cleaee> no uso disco duro,sino que uso ubunto desde el disco
<cleaee> y queria saber que tengo que poner exactamente en mi consola
<vipintruder> cleaee: Estas conectado por cable o por wifi?
<vipintruder> cleaee: estas por ahí ???
<cleaee> sii
<cleaee> estoy por wifi
<cleaee> la tarjeta de red no me funciona y no puedo engancharlo por cable
<vipintruder> ok, en la consola pones este comando y me pegas el resultado: ifconfig
<cleaee> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig
<cleaee> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 70:5a:b6:e5:17:80
<cleaee>           Direc. inet:192.168.1.92  Difus.:192.168.1.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<cleaee>           ACTIVO DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<cleaee>           Paquetes RX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<cleaee>           Paquetes TX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<vipintruder> pero esos datos no son de una conexión por wifi !
<cleaee> con mi portatil
<vipintruder> eth0 = conexión por cable
<vipintruder> te aclaro que estas conectado por cable.
<cleaee> eth0 es porque solo tengo una tarjta de red solo
<cleaee> es imposible que este por cable
<cleaee> el router esta en el salon
<cleaee> y yo estoy en  la cama
<vipintruder> ok, para cambiar la ip tienes que poner: sudo ifconfig eth0 LA-IP-QUE-QUIERAS netmask 255.255.255.0
<vipintruder> te pedirá la contraseña de administrdor
<cleaee> la ip puedo poner una al azar?
<vipintruder> no, tienes que respetar el rango.
<vipintruder> a ver, su para que quieres cambiar la ip?
<cleaee> porque estaba jugando a un juego el gta en red
<cleaee> y me banearon la ip
<vipintruder> porque esa es la ip privada, la que usas en tu red local
<vipintruder> ahhh no!
<vipintruder> espera!
<cleaee> y no puedo entrar
<vipintruder> entonces eso no te vale
<vipintruder> un segundo...
<vipintruder> en tu navegador abre esta web: http://cualesmiip.com/
<vipintruder> nada, lo que necesitaba saber era si era dinamica, pero ya esta.
<vipintruder> lo q tienes que hacer es resetear el router de tu casa y tu ip cambiará
<vipintruder> nada mas
<cleaee> no se puede resetar mi router xD
<cleaee> no tiene el boton pekeñito
<cleaee> ni tampoco al dejar pulsado el de apago se resetea
<vipintruder> lo desconectas de la corriente y lo vuelves a conectar
<vipintruder> solo eso
<vipintruder> te aclaro que perderás la conexión a internet hasta que termine de reiniciar.
<vipintruder> ;P
<cleaee> pero creo que mi ip es estatica
<cleaee> no es dinamica
<Guest55802> osea que no vladra no?
<Guest55802> soy cleaee
<ubuntu__> soy cleaee
<ubuntu__> de vuelta
<Guest3037> como bien te dije mi ip es estatica y despues de encenderlo sigo con la misma ip
<vipintruder> cleaee: Entra en esta web: http://cualesmiip.com/
<cleaee> Tu IP real es 79.109.103.165
<cleaee> la misma
<cleaee> de antes
<cleaee> y me pone que no navego a traves de proxy
<vipintruder> ahí te dice la ip y si es "dynamic" o "static".
<vipintruder> que dice?
<vipintruder> pega lo q sale entre paréntesis
<cleaee> donde lo pone?
<cleaee>  Tu IP real es 79.109.103.165 ( 79.109.103.165.dyn.user.ono.com )
<vipintruder> la palabra "dyn" es de dinamica, o sea que cambia.
<cleaee> pues lo e desenchufado
<vipintruder> no es estática, es dinámica.
<cleaee> y no va
<cleaee> no se ha cambiado
<vipintruder> dejalo 1 ó 2 minutos desconectado para que la cambie.
<cleaee> el router?
<vipintruder> si
<cleaee> vale
<vipintruder> ahora es:  79.109.103.165
<vipintruder> cuando vuelvas vemos la nueva
<cleaee> lo dessenchufo un par de minuto
<cleaee> ahora vengo
<vipintruder> si, te espero
<cleaee> buenas de nuevo
<cleaee> sigo con la misma ip
<cleaee> lo mire en la pagina esa
<vipintruder> es verdad, me dejas frío.
<cleaee> ya,no es muy normal
<cleaee> si es estatica se deberia cambiar
<cleaee> dinamica*
<vipintruder> si, debería.
<cleaee> por ese yo siempre pense que era estatica
<cleaee> porque creo que nunca se me ha cambiado
<cleaee> y no ahi mas formas vipintruder? :s
<vipintruder> el juego lo tienes instalado en el pc, o entras a través del navegador?
<cleaee> es atraves del navegador
<vipintruder> ok, puedes utilizar un servidor proxy, sabes lo que es?
<cleaee> nose la verdad
<cleaee> podrias explicarmele?
<vipintruder> un servidor proxy es un ordenador intermediario entre PC y el destino de tu conexión
<vipintruder> una conexión normal es: "TU-PC -> DESTINO"
<cleaee> si un intermediario entiendo
<vipintruder> una conexión a través de un servidor proxy es:  "TU-PC -> PROXY -> DESTINO"
<cleaee> y como me conecto a un servidor proxy?
<vipintruder> entonces, el servidor del juego verá la IP del proxy y no la tuya.
<vipintruder> que navegador utilizas?
<vipintruder> firefox?
<cleaee> si
<cleaee> solo una cosa,al no tener disco duro como antes dije,tendria que conectarlo cada vez que encienda el pc? o se guarda a traves del router?
<vipintruder> oye, esto ya no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu y no pinta nada en éste canal, entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe y te guío un poco.
<vipintruder> si, tendrías que configurarlo cada vez
<cleaee> vale sin problema
<Xago> cómo paso de 12.04 a 13.04? Hoy intenté hacer un upgrade y me llevó a 14.04 :(
<Xago> claro que no lo ejecuté
<vipintruder> Xago: descargar el 13.04, crear un pendrive de  instalación y cuando lo conectes detectará el ubuntu más nuevo y podrás actualizar.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Xago> vipintruder, gracias por la indicación
<vipintruder> de nada ;-)
<Ubuntero> buenas noches....
<Ubuntero> tengo un inconveniente soy nuevo en linux, y pssss tengo un problema, LA TARJETA DE RED SE ME DESCONECTA A CADA MOMENTO Y ME TOCA CONECTAR DE NUEVO A LA RED QUE PASA, ME PUEDEN AYUDAR, TENGO UBUNTU 13.10
<Ubuntero> bueno gracias.... mejor me pasare a windows.... q es mejor :) gacias
<guampa> menos mal que era ubuntero
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-20
<acer_> buenas noches, quiero saber mas sobre torrent, alguien me tira una mano, gracias
<acer_> quiero aprender a subir y sembrar
<acer_> rompí algun protocolo? se puede preguntar acá?
<cousteau> bueno, los temas de piratería en general no son muy bienvenidos, pero técnicamente torrent no tiene por qué ser para piratería, así que supongo que está bien...
<cousteau> lo único que nadie sabrá la respuesta o estarán liados
<acer_> pirateria? no no amigo, todo lo contrario, compartir para disfrutar
<acer_> ¿...?
<cousteau> sí, si digo que no es tema tabú ni nada, sólo que nadie sabría del tema
<acer_> ok gracias colega por la respuesta, hasta la proxima
<Tele> buenas
<kurama10> cleaee: lo que debes de hacer es ver si pudes reinicar tu modem para ver si te da otra ip publica
<cleaee> ya lo reinicio
<cleaee> y me sigue saliendo la misma
<kurama10> p ok
<kurama10> usa una tuner proxy por ssh
<cleaee> reinice*
<cleaee> reinicie*
<kurama10> o usa un proxy externo y asi ya no creo que tengas problemas
<cleaee> intente poner un proxy publico desde firefox
<cleaee> pero no me buscaba nada tampoco
<kurama10> el juego es por navegador
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> sin o es por navegador tines que poner el proxy en la conf de proxy de ambiente
<cleaee> es en navegador
<cleaee> pero la proxy de ambiente
<cleaee> cual es?
<kurama10> que usas
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> ubuntu
<cleaee> 12.10
<cleaee> si
<kurama10> en propiedades de red aparece ahi te aparece la conf del proxi
<cleaee> pero una cosa
<cleaee> porque cuando pongo otra proxy publica
<cleaee> me deja buscar desde google
<cleaee> pero al intentar entrar a las paginas
<cleaee> me pone esto:
<cleaee> El servidor proxy está rechazando las conexiones
<cleaee>       
<cleaee>       
<cleaee>       
<cleaee>       
<cleaee>       
<vipintruder> cleaee: lo mas facil es que llames a ono y les digas que te cambien la IP.
<vipintruder> te lo hacen en 1 segundo, reinicias el router y ya está.
<successus> salud, bueno días
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud
<maru123> hOol<
<Artemis3> maru123, esto no es un sitio de citas, ni lo intentes.
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<successus> salud o7
<successus> salud o/
<SonikkuAmerica> Hola \o
 * Basque nas
<genesisadn> hola que tal como estan todos
<genesisadn> soy nuevo en esto me ubican =?
<mimecar> has entrado en un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<genesisadn> gracias .. tengo kubuntu este es el canal correcto ?=
<mimecar> sí
<genesisadn> mil gracias.. casi no conosco gente con linux .. pero lo uso desde hace años ..
<genesisadn> me gustaria intereactuar con ustedes
<genesisadn> de que pais son .
<genesisadn> ¡'
<mimecar> este canal es sólo para soporte
<mimecar> para cosas que no sean soporte entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<genesisadn> ahh ok ..aqui resuelvo mis dudas y en ese ..puedo platicar normal
<genesisadn> bien muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-21
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ionwind> buenos dias
<ionwind> alguien me puede decir como poner el doble panel en el gestor de archivos
<ionwind> en ubuntu 13.10, anteriormente en otras versiones con apretar f3 era suficiente
 * xoan buenas
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> una pregunta
<Harpagornis> se me ha jodido la cpu
<Harpagornis> quiero recuperar la bd de su hd
<Harpagornis> pero en que directorio se guarda?
<Harpagornis> es un simple fichero con secuencias sql, o son muchos?
<Harpagornis> gracias
<Harpagornis> donde me quede?xd
<cousteau> hablas de recuperar la base de datos de Firefox o de qué?
<Harpagornis> de recuperar una base de datos de mysql, estaba trabajando con phpmyadmin
<Harpagornis> pero ahora quiero repurarla, y no se donde se encuentra
<cousteau> hmm... /var/www o algo así?
<Harpagornis> pero esa es la de apache o no?
<cousteau> la verdad no lo sé; podrías buscarla con find
<Harpagornis> la verdad es que aún no le pregunte al sr google
<Harpagornis> quizás estea en /var/lib/mysql/
<Harpagornis> gracias cousteau
<Harpagornis> cuando lo vea te comento
<cousteau> de nada :)
<ivedci89> hola tengo un problema con las grabaciones de videos del escritorio en ubuntu
<ivedci89> no salen bien...
<ivedci89> el sonido se graba bien, pero el video no
<ivedci89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEMk3O5hIss&feature=youtu.be
<ivedci89> cómo puedo solucionarlo
<ivedci89> corregido era poner menos cuadros por segundo ya funciona bien
<Shockwave> buenos días terrícolas!
<Shockwave> tengo un problema con ssh
<Shockwave> antes podía entrar y ahora no
<Shockwave> formatie el server e instalé ssh server y client
<Shockwave> y ahora no deja entrar desde mi laptop
<Shockwave> no sé si alguien le ha pasado esto=?
<Shockwave> ya solucioné
<Shockwave> pero xq será q salia si toque fue el server y no mi laptop
<Shockwave> ubuntu-es-cafe
<Shockwave> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<erAbuelo> buenas
<atma111> hola alguien vivo ?
<atma111> necesito ayuda con ubuntu server y squid3
<atma111> :(
<atma111> hay alguien en el canal que tenga conosimiento de ubuntu server?
<atma111> hay alguien en el canal que tenga conosimiento de ubuntu server?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<FiremanEd> Anyone awake to help atma111, referred him over from DALnet, speaks spanish
<FiremanEd> !ask|atma111
<kubot> atma111: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> has entrado en un canal español
<atma111> gracias FiremanEd lo que pasa: tengo un internet con 8 pc mi conexion es de 1mb y los usuarios abusan del internet abriendo 4 youtubes y las demas pcs no tienen internet buscando en san google encontre algo ubuntu server mas squid3
<mimecar> bloquea la URL de youtube
<atma111> eso quisiera pero los usuarios abren facebook y youtube :D
<mimecar> tienes un servidor con dos tarjetas de red?
<atma111> si amigo ya consegui todo 1 server que no uso con 2 tarjetas de red los cables echos
<mimecar> http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/how-to-block-video-streaming-with-squid/
<atma111> intel celeron d 3  1gb ram 80gb discoduro
<mimecar> ahí tienes los pasos
<atma111> ohh eso no lo encontre en san google voy a intentarlo :D muchas gracias
<atma111> digame una cosa mas es verdad q squid3 puede guardar algunas paginas para ya no usar el internet ?
<atma111> una ultima molestia amigo luego de instalar ubuntu server sigo esos pasos o necesito configurar ubuntu server para q funcione la red ?
<mimecar> sólo necesitas tener un ubuntu instalado
<atma111> listo gracias =)
<atma111> mimecar amigo laverdad ahora q veo el tutorial q me paso es para bloquear el youtube
<mimecar> es para bloquear los vídeos de youtube
<mimecar> sin importar la página que los pida
<atma111> si muy bueno pero no quiero bloeuquer los videos esque como es un ciber si lo bloqueo mis clientes se iran :)
<mimecar> no has dicho que querías bloquear youtube?
<mimecar> para que no gastaran el ancho de banda
<atma111> lo siento me exprese mal
<atma111> la verrdad queria hacer algo como esto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCgUWNXN25I
<mimecar> no expliques cosas con vídeos
<mimecar> qué es lo que quieres hacer entonces?
<atma111> Squid 3.Head + Store-Id + Youtube ( TPROXY ) bueno la verdad no se que es todo eso
<atma111> pero hace que cargue mas rapido un video ya visto antes
<atma111> ya no consume el ancho de banda sino del servidor ubuntu lo descarga
<mimecar> si tienes en el servidor proxy, se guarda un caché del contenido que han consultado antes
<mimecar> siempre que sea el mismo enlace
<atma111> para tener proxy necesito el squid3 instalado ?
<mimecar> squid es un proxy
<atma111> eso es lo que no puedo instalar :( voy 2 dias siguiendo manuales pero como son antiguos las opciones ya no son las mismas
<mimecar> ... por qué no buscas manuales para ubuntu 12.04 ?
<atma111> lo busque pero es solo para squid o para el squid 3 pero cuando uso los comandos q ponen no funciona y me da error lameento molestarte no conoce algun tutorial :(
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=Squid+Ubuntu+12.04
<atma111> gracias :(
<mimecar> los primeros enlaces te dicen como hacerlo
<mimecar> ¿estas usando Ubuntu 12.04?
<atma111> estoy usando ubuntu server 12.0.4
<mimecar> esa documentación es para tu versión
<atma111> para instalar eso no neceito instalar dhcp dns ??
<mimecar> sigue la documentación
<atma111> ok
<atma111> hola de nuevo tengo un problema estoy usando el comando vi como ago para modificar una parte del texto
<mimecar> usa nano
<atma111> bueno como salgo de ese comando "esc :q"  ??
<mimecar> sí
<atma111> gracias
<atma111> seria asi sudo nano /etc..../..conf ?
<atma111> si es asi gracias
<atma111> una consulta si tengo un disco duro de 80gb y una memoria de 1gb cuanto de memoria cache le pongo ?
<mimecar> 50 GB por ejemplo
<atma111> seria 50000 y en cache_mem 256 mb lo dejo asi o le subo mas ?
<mimecar> cuanta RAM tienes?
<atma111> 1gb
<atma111> pero tengo una memoria de 2 gb si hace falta le puedo poner esa de 2gb
<mimecar> si tu placa te permite usar 3 GB hazlo
<atma111> la memoria no es de la misma frecuencia por eso solo seria de 2gb
<atma111> ahorita esta con 1gb
<mimecar> pon 2 GB
<atma111> etonces en cache_mem cuanto le pongo ?
<mimecar> ponle 1 GB
<mimecar> tienes que hacer pruebas
<atma111> deacuerdo
<atma111> seguire con el tutorial
<atma111> una consulta esto que le aumenta al conf acl red src 192.168.1.0/24  de donde saca esa ip mi conexion a internet tiene la siguiente ip 192.168.1.3 y las demas solo cambia el final 4.  5 . 6 etc
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
<atma111> bueno ya termine pero al darle restar al squid me da un error  creo dice start: job failed to start
<mimecar> el archivo de configuración estará mal
<atma111> hay alguna manera de saber q esta mal
<mimecar> revisa el log de squid
<atma111> es lo q esta en /var/log/squid3 cache.log?
<mimecar> seguramente
<atma111> salen cosas u la verdad no entiendo te lo puedo pegar al privado para q lo veas por favor T.T
<mimecar> ahora no
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin y algún usuario lo podrá mirar
<atma111> pastebin ?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<atma111> gracias bueno si alguien me puede ayudar aqui esta el error que me da http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614372/
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-22
<nmid00> atma111,  favor de enviar tu squid.conf
<atma111> por donde te lo envio?
<nmid00> colgalo en pastebin
<nmid00> para verificarlo
<atma111> usted puede conectar a mi server ubuntu por putty ?
<atma111> esta bien
<nmid00> si quieres, es un server de testing
<atma111> sip
<nmid00> ok bueno
<nmid00> procura igualmente no dar demaciada informacion por una cuestion de seguridad
<atma111> bueno se lo mando al privado
<nmid00> ok
<atma111> como puedo copiar el conf de mi squid3 estoy conectado por putty desde otra pc en la misma red
<zanguetsu> atma111, buenas tardes, lo quieres copiar de el equipo remoto a tu equipo o solo copiarlo en otra ubicación en el equipo remoto
<atma111> quiero copiar el contenido para subirlo a pastebin el squid me da un error
<zanguetsu> si estas en puty te recomiendo que lo selecciones y le des clic con botón derecho y despues en copiar
<zanguetsu> y con so lo copias
<atma111> si pero el contenido es grande y no se como bajar
<atma111> para seguir copiando el resto
<zanguetsu> el scrol no te permite desender
<zanguetsu> descender*
<atma111> no :(
<atma111> bueno si se puede pero se sale del nano
<atma111> y ya no esta el contenido del conf
<zanguetsu> si descargas una copia del archivo a tu equipo podrias copiarlo desde un editor de texto
<zanguetsu> espera
<GridCube> atma111, tenes instalado pastebinit?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<GridCube> y entonces: pastebinit /path/to/file.log
<atma111> lo instalare gracias
<zanguetsu> atma111, checa este tuto http://social.tuquito.org.ar/group/tipsytrucos/forum/topics/2070413:Topic:13436
<atma111> okey gracias lo veo
<zanguetsu> esc+a
<zanguetsu> y de ahí solo comienzas a bajar con las teclas de dirección
<zanguetsu> esc+6 para copiar
<atma111> sip graciass :D
<zanguetsu> y ya lo pegas en pastebin
<GridCube> mi metodo es mas sencillo
<GridCube> P:
<atma111> los dos metodos muy interesantes :D y practicos ahora ya se 2 metodos gracias
<atma111> bueno aqui esta mi conf del squid http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614531/
<GridCube> el metodo de zanguetsu te permite elegir que poner en el pastebin
<GridCube> asi que te da mas control, el que te dije yo es al toque y envia todo
<GridCube> XD
<atma111> pues asi lo mande xD
<atma111> gracias
<atma111> cuando necesite una parte uso el metodo de zanguetsu :D
<zanguetsu> ok
<zanguetsu> ahora si me ponen al corriente que problema tienes con el squid?
<atma111> bueno segui un tutorial y en la parte final al ponerle restart me da un error start: job failed to start
<zanguetsu> mmm un poquito mas de info ya que no soy muy bueno con la programación
<atma111> lo que tengo es una pc con 2 tarjetas de red instale ubuntuserver la pc tiene hdd 80gb - ram 1gb - intel celeron D 3ghz mi internet es de 1mb adsl
<zanguetsu> el squid lo estas configurando para que sirva de que?
<atma111> ah no estoy seguro pero buscando en varios foros dicen que es squid ayuda mucho para q una pc no use todo el ancho de banda ademas que en la cache se guarda algunas cosas para q no use el ancho de banda
<atma111> un servidor proxy algo asi que mi internet adsl primero vaya al serverubuntu luego al dlink y a las 8 pcs de mi ciber
<zanguetsu> ok ya te entendí
<zanguetsu> seguiste los pasos al pie de la letra
<atma111> si
<zanguetsu> y utilizando la version de squid y ubuntu que señala el tuto
<atma111> bueno la verdad no hay un tuto que tenga la misma version cuando pongo los comandos para descargarlo y instalarlo ya es la version 3
<zanguetsu> ok
<zanguetsu> espera
<atma111> encontre un tuto de ubuntu 12.04 con el squid3 y lo segui al pie de la letra
<zanguetsu> ok
<atma111> pero hay cosas que no entendia como esto "acl red src 192.168.1.0/24" no se de donde saca esa ip mi provedor de internet me dio una ip y un puerto de elace mas los dns para las demas computadoras eso es lo q no entiendo
<zanguetsu> haber vamos por partes
<atma111> okey
<zanguetsu> tienes un ciber, tienes una conexión adsl de ip variable
<zanguetsu> osea ip dinamica
<zanguetsu> y el acl red src 192.168.1.0/24 hace referencia a que tu router esta configurado con esa ip y con la directiva de subnet 24 o lo que es lo mismo 255.255.255.0
<atma111> aya haber lo que me dieron es un router zhone y lo conectaron a mi dlink y me dieron el ip 192.168.1.4 con el puerto de enlace 192.168.1.1
<atma111> y los 2 dns
<atma111> y las demas computadoras solo cambia el ultimo numero lo hice manual mente en las 8
<zanguetsu> ok como editaste el squid
<atma111> bueno luego de instalarlo en mi severubuntu entre al conf que subi y edite lo del tuto
<atma111> al terminar hice el restart q dice en el tuto pero me da ese error q a el no leda :(
<zanguetsu> ok estoy revisando el contenido del conf de squid
<atma111> mil gracias esperare todo lo q sea necesario T.T
<zanguetsu> seguiste los pasos de este tuto http://shakaran.net/blog/2012/10/como-crear-un-servidor-proxy-con-squid-en-ubuntu/
<zanguetsu> o fue otro
<zanguetsu> no te preocupes que no e dificil
<zanguetsu> bueno si es difícil pero no hay nada imposible
<atma111> ese fue el que segui ayer pero no me funciono y reinstale todo el ubuntu para epesar de nuevo
<atma111> hoy segui este tuto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyUIQZnbCXM
<zanguetsu> ok no es nesesaio reintalar todo
<atma111> que esta en youtube parece tan facil
<zanguetsu> solo con que hagas una copia del archivo de configuracion  es suficiente
<atma111> no sabia como restaurar y la verdad al ver tanto comando me mare y si en todos los tutos dice sobre la copia
<atma111> en windows es tan facil desinstalar y reinstalar copiar y remplazar un archivo pero en ubuntu no tengo mucha practica
<zanguetsu> para copiar con el comando cp o copy
<zanguetsu> le quitaste el simbolo de gato a la cache
<atma111> gracias estoy tomando nota hoy encontre este canal y aprendi muchas cosas aqui comandos :) estoy tomando nota
<atma111> a la cache
<zanguetsu> si
<atma111> en q linea esta
<zanguetsu> segun el video se tenia que quitar # a la seccion de cache
<atma111> ahh si lo quite
<atma111> :D
<atma111> cache_mem
<zanguetsu> cache_mem 256 MB segun el video es cachemem 256 MB
<zanguetsu> ese podria ser un error
<atma111> mmm le bajo o lo subo
<atma111> bueno tambien en cache_dir ufs tiene 300mb lo q dice en el video
<atma111> pero como tengo un hdd de 80gb keria ponerle mas pero no se cuanta memoria consuma  pero por el momento lo hice como el video
<zanguetsu> pero por lo regular el procedimiento es cachemem
<atma111> osea cachemem en mi conf esta cache_mem
<atma111> lo cambiare para ver si es eso?
<zanguetsu> asi es
<zanguetsu> y tiene que estar como cachemem
<atma111> ya lo hice pero sigue con el mismo problema :(
<zanguetsu> agregaste en la sección acl lo de busqueda en tu red+
<atma111> sip lo mismo que el video
<atma111> acl Red src 192.168.1.0/24
<atma111> acl noway url regex "/etc/squid/noperm"
<zanguetsu> acl Red src 192.168.1.4/24
<atma111> lo cambio
<zanguetsu> sep
<atma111> ya esta pero sigue con el mismo error
<zanguetsu> cuando guardaste los cambios fuiste a crear el archivo con las palabras
<zanguetsu> el archivo no perm
<atma111> ahmm con eso es lo q vere ahora mismo
<atma111> uhhh eso no esta creado
<zanguetsu> en el puty teclea lo siguiente  nano /etc/squid3/
<zanguetsu> perdon me equivoque es  nano /etc/squid3/noperm
<atma111> en mi conf esta asi "/etc/squid/noperm"
<zanguetsu> y ahí colocas las palabras que no se permitiran en las busquedas
<zanguetsu> como xvideos
<atma111> sin el squid3 solo squid
<zanguetsu> no debe de ser en squid3
<atma111> ok
<zanguetsu> /etc/squid3/noperm
<atma111> esta bien
<zanguetsu> colocas las palabras que se suprimiran
<zanguetsu> y lo guardas
<atma111> ahora lo guardo con contro o ?
<zanguetsu> no recuerdo cual es la combinacion de teclas
<atma111> bueno abajo dice ^O guardar
<atma111> ^X salir
<zanguetsu> si ctrl+o
<zanguetsu> y ctrl+x
<zanguetsu> y trata de reiniciar el squid
<atma111> esta bien
<atma111> T.T sigue el mismo problema
<zanguetsu> esta raro
<zanguetsu> haber espera
<zanguetsu> que comando estas usando para reiniciar el squid
<atma111> este /etc/init.d/squid3 restart
<rommel_> buenas noches amigos despues de mucho regreso por ak
<atma111> buenas noches
<atma111> =)
<zanguetsu> ok
<rommel_> alguien por casualidad me podria guiar o ayudar para compartir una carpeta entre ubuntu 12.04 y windows 7 ya segui un par de tutoriales pero desde windows me reconose la carpeta de ubuntu pero no me deja abrirla ya le di permisos necesarios y puse la contraseña y no lo logro
<zanguetsu> deja veo si tengo ubuntu instalado en una virtual
<rommel_> bueno
<zanguetsu> rommel_, con gadmin
<rommel_> desime es un paquete?
<zanguetsu> es un programa
<rommel_> mejor dicho un programa
<zanguetsu> lo puedes instalar desde el centro de software
<rommel_> de linux entonces instalo eso desde el centro de sot'
<rommel_> ok y es con entrorno grafico saves?
<zanguetsu> asi es
<zanguetsu> claro
<atma111> bueno buscando en internet encontre esto: Si tiene problemas al ejecutar el servicio squid se recomienda que ejecute el programa /usr/sbin/squid3 manualmente con la opción -d y un nivel de debug, por ejemplo:   squid3 -d9
<zanguetsu> busca como configurarlo en google
<zanguetsu> intentalo haber que sale
<rommel_> u la verdad q no uso linux hace mucho y me cuesta pero lo intentare gracias
<zanguetsu> si de hecho es sumamente facil con G-admin
<rommel_> no tengo experiencia con el 12.04
<rommel_> me quede en el 10.04
<rommel_> y con decirte que de instalar algo lo se pero despues no se como encontrarlo
<zanguetsu> es muy parecido
<zanguetsu> de ehcho
<rommel_> el tema es que desde windows nopuedo entrar a la carpeta compartida de ubuntu
<rommel_> es mas me sale que el sistema a expirado
<zanguetsu> si pero con g-admin te sera sencillo
<rommel_> espero actualisando el mismo se soluciones eso
<rommel_> y como ejecuto g-main
<zanguetsu> ahora tambien tienes que ver si tienes instalado samba y correctamente configurado
<rommel_> perdon
<rommel_> si lo instale samba
<rommel_> si segui un tutorial
<zanguetsu> cuando lo instalas desde el centro de software te aparece un icono nuevo en la barra lateral
<zanguetsu> con una G
<rommel_> y pude hacer e que se vea la misma en windows
<rommel_> aver
<rommel_> no me sale
<atma111> aqui esta lo que me sale http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614765/
<rommel_> por sierto cual de las cinco q aparece en el centro de sotw de g-main
<zanguetsu> si escribes samba
<zanguetsu> te aparecera una que se llama gadmin
<rommel_> en donde
<rommel_> pero como la busco estooi cero en 12.04
<zanguetsu> en el centro de software escribe samba
<rommel_> ok
<zanguetsu> y es la segunda que te aparece
<zanguetsu> dice gadmin-samba
<zanguetsu> ok eso ya nos ayuda
<rommel_> ya lo instale ahora estoi instalando el q sale al ultimo
<zanguetsu> solo instala el que te dije
<zanguetsu> con ese es muy facil
<rommel_> si ya te lo instale
<rommel_> y desde ahi como le hago
<zanguetsu> ejecuta el gadmin-samba
<rommel_> como ahi
<zanguetsu> en la barra lateral te aparecio un nuevo icono
<zanguetsu> con una g
<zanguetsu> G
<rommel_> no me sale amigo
<zanguetsu> entonces dale clic al icono de ubuntu
<zanguetsu> o pulsa la tecla con el simbolo de win2
<rommel_> sera que deba reiniciar
<zanguetsu> y escribe gadmin
<rommel_> gadmin
<zanguetsu> si
<rommel_> no me sale
<zanguetsu> entonces no se insatlo
<rommel_> no logro ejecutar
<zanguetsu> deberia aparecerte
<rommel_> otra occion?
<zanguetsu> atma111, ok segun entiendo la mascara de red no le corresponde a la ip
<zanguetsu> que mascara de red te dieron
<zanguetsu> rommel_, en el centro de software te aparece como instalada gadmin-samba
<atma111> un rato :D
<rommel_> si
<zanguetsu> deberia de aparecerte ya
<atma111> tambien ahora q veo me olvide la _
<zanguetsu> en la barra lateral
<zanguetsu> o en inicio tecleando gadmin
<zanguetsu> atma111, de que te olvidaste?
<atma111> url regex le puse asi y era asi url_regex
<zanguetsu> ahora dime cual es tu mascara de red
<atma111> dejame lo veo
<atma111> mascara de subred 255.255.255.0
<rommel_> hola ya lo encontre cambie el grupo de trabajo y despues?
<zanguetsu> solo reinicia el servicio
<zanguetsu> es un botoncito hasta arriba del programa
<rommel_> a que te referis q reinicie la pc?
<rommel_> ok
<zanguetsu> atma111, haber intenta reiniciar el squid
<rommel_> LE CAMBIE EL NOMBRE DE GRUPO Y AHORA?
<atma111> ya lo hice ahora me da otro error
<rommel_> perdon por las mayusculas
<atma111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614826/
<zanguetsu> ya le diste clic al boton de reinicio del servicio
<zanguetsu> una pregunta atma111 estas como root
<atma111> el comando sudo -i es para ser root verdad ?
<zanguetsu> puedes usar sudo su
<Cl34r> si es lo mismo
<atma111> okey lo voy a hacer
<rommel_> si creo que es el boton azul
<zanguetsu> rommel_, ahora trata de entrar a tu carpeta de ubuntu desde windows
<rommel_> ahora no la encuentro
<rommel_> la portatil con ubuntu  en  la red de windows
<zanguetsu> te debe aparecer como samba algo
<rommel_> no ayer me aparecia la carpeta en windows mas no podia entrar por mas que ponia la contraseña nome dejaba
<rommel_> ahora no encuentro la portatil en la red
<Cl34r> eso es problema de los permisos en windows
<zanguetsu> atma111, en donde va la ip 192.168.0.4 escribe 192.168.0.4/255.255.255.0
<rommel_> seguro pero ahora no puedo ni ver la pc con ubuntu en windows
<Cl34r> debes crear un usuario en windows sin derecho a sesion debe tener permisos para usar la carpeta y debe tener contraseña luego cuando te pida contraseña para entrar usas el usuario que creaste
<rommel_> no habra que configurar
<rommel_> gmain
<atma111> ok
<rommel_> y no puedo como administrador
<Cl34r> no, debe ser un usuario aparte, primero trata de volver a encontrar tu pc en la red para luego hacer eso del usuario en windows
<atma111> nada sigue saliendo el mismo error
<zanguetsu> romel estoy revisando mi gadmin-samba y no solo con que cambien el nombre del grupo es mas que suficiente
<zanguetsu> le das click en apply
<zanguetsu> despues en desactivate
<atma111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614890/ este es el error q me da
<zanguetsu> y despues en activate
<atma111> bueno ahora vengo reiniciare todo para ver q pasa
<Cl34r> dale
<rommel_> al parecer no estaba instalado samba
<rommel_> lo acabo de instalar
<Cl34r> puedes entrar?
<Cl34r> sin contraseña?
<rommel_> como seguir ya hice compartida la carpeta a compartir en ubuntu
<rommel_> me boy a la otra pc
<rommel_> no en cuentro la pc con ubuntu en la de windows
<atma111> T.T sigo con el mismo problema
<Cl34r> no la vas a encontrar creo, windows es mas cerrado en ese tema, quieres que los 2 se vean o que solo ubuntu tome archivo de windows?
<atma111> si te refieres a mi lo q estoy haciendo es un server ubuntu con squid3
<atma111> y me da este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614890/
<zanguetsu> no atma111
<zanguetsu> es con otro compañero
<zanguetsu> estoy replicando lo de el video en mi compu espera
<atma111> muy bien gracias
<Cl34r> las mascaras cidr son /24 para 255.255.255.0
<zanguetsu> si Cl34r
<zanguetsu> atma111, ya replique lo del video y esta bien todo
<zanguetsu> no me mando ningun error
<zanguetsu> bueno mi equipo no es server pero imagino que es igual
<atma111> si le pongo el comando
<zanguetsu> espera
<atma111> que da en el video y ya no me sale ningun error
<zanguetsu> has lo siguiente
<zanguetsu> entra al archivo de configuracion y en cachemem cambialo por cache_mem
<zanguetsu> osea como
<zanguetsu> ya no te entendi
<atma111> que le pongo el comando restart
<zanguetsu> aja
<atma111> y sale lo mismo q el video :D
<zanguetsu> ya quedo
<zanguetsu> ahora has pruebas
<atma111> bueno ahora tengo una duda
<zanguetsu> cual
<atma111> que ip tengo q poner en las demas pcs
<zanguetsu> la del servidor claro
<zanguetsu> la obtienes con el comando ifconfig
<atma111> 192.168.1.4
<zanguetsu> si esa es la del servidor ubuntu  si si no con ifconfig aparece
<atma111> esto me sale http://paste.ubuntu.com/6614990/
<atma111> ahora lo que pregunto que ip va en cada maquina en la red osea 192.168.1.4  .5  .6 asi en las demas maquinas ? y que puerto de enlase ?
<zanguetsu> 1.3
<zanguetsu> 192.168.0.1.3
<atma111> haber voy a mi otra pc q esta en la misma red  y en propiedades de red le pongo la ip 192.168.1.4  el puerto de enlase seria 192.168.1.3 y en dns lo dejo en blanco
<atma111> y en configuracion de internet en proxy le pongo 192.168.1.3 con el puerto 3128
<zanguetsu> no haber eso solo va en el proxy
<zanguetsu> ip es la que te asigna el router
<zanguetsu> y en puerta de enlase es la direccion del router
<zanguetsu> y en subnet es 255.255.255.0
<atma111> entiendo
<zanguetsu> bueno me tengo que retirar hay que ir a cenar chao
<atma111> esq mis demas computadoras tiene esto direccion ip: 192.168.1.5 mascara subred: 255.255.255.0 puerto de enlace predeterminada: 192.168.1.1 y los dns q me dan
<zanguetsu> ok el 192.168.0.1 es la direccion del router
<atma111> etonces las demas ban cambiando a 192.168.1.6 y lo demas igual tengo q modificar eso
<atma111> o lo dejo asi y solo el prxy
<atma111> lo pongo
<zanguetsu> dejalas como estan
<zanguetsu> solo modifica el proxy en el iexplorer
<zanguetsu> o explorador que tengan tus computadoras
<atma111> ok gracias
<atma111> por todo
<atma111> :)
<zanguetsu> y en el archivo de squid.conf cambia la ip 192.168.0.4 por la 192.168.0.1
<zanguetsu> la ip del modem tiene que quedar en el config del squid
<zanguetsu> sale nos vemos
<atma111> gracias
<atma111> =)
<atma111> que te vaya muy bien
<zanguetsu> por nada
<zanguetsu> gracias igual y si no queda a la primera no te desanimes
<atma111> =)
<zanguetsu> por que eso es asi hay que batallar para aprender y tener el mejor conocimiento
<zanguetsu> va
<atma111> sip gracias
<zanguetsu> cuidate y sigue con linux veras que es muy buen sistema
<zanguetsu> chao
<atma111> chao
<Rcart> x4
<atma111> hola de nuevo tengo un problema con mi ubuntu server
<atma111> lo que pasa es que instale el squid3 y todo eso todo funciona bien pero ahora lo q pasa es q no comparte el internet
<atma111> cuando le doy ping a una de las pcs de mi red no funciona pero si cambio de lugares el cable funciona
<atma111> pero ya no tengo internet en el servidor
<atma111> etonces lo q pasa es que por el mismo eth0 esta entrando el internet y esta mandando el internet como cambio para q entre por el th0 y salga por el eth1
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm...
<SonikkuAmerica> Déjeme entenderlo...
<atma111> tengo ubuntu server en una pc con 2 tarjetas de red le instale squid3
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿2 tarjetas de Ethernet?
<atma111> una integrada y la otra pci
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<atma111> ahora cuando conecto los cables para que funcione el servidor proxy
<SonikkuAmerica> Así ¿eth0 no funciona después de instalar squid3?
<atma111> no conecta con las otras pcs les doy ping a la ip y no conecta
<atma111> pero cuando le doy ping a google funciona
<atma111> ahora cambio de lugares los cables
<atma111> y funciona el ping entre las pcs
<atma111> pero no funciona el ping en google
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh no espera Ud., dijo que la conexión entró a eth0 y salió a eth1...
<atma111> bueno es lo q quiero q pase
<atma111> pero por eth0
<atma111> entra la conexion a internet funciona todo bien pero no funciona el ping en las otras pcs
<atma111> cambio de lugares los cables y funciona el ping en las otras pcs ya se conecta con las otras pero ya no tengo internet
<atma111> en mi server menos en las otras
<atma111> es como si por la eth0 entrara y saliera la conexion
<SonikkuAmerica> Su server, ¿es conectado al Internet o red que se puede conectar al Internet?
<atma111> el integrado va al router y el pci va al dlink
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Está funcionando el D-Link?
<atma111> sip todo muy bien
<atma111> lo q pasa es que no conecta mi servidor con las demas pcs pero si tiene internet
<atma111> pero cuando saco el cable de red de la tarjeta integrada y lo pongo en la pci
<atma111> conecta con las demas pcs pero no coencta el internet
<SonikkuAmerica> (Lo siento si soy lento para entender, español no es mi lengua materna, por cualquier medio.)
<atma111> ohh si lo entiendo
<atma111> como explicar
<atma111> como hago para que entre el internet por el eth0 y salga por el eth1 a mi red local
<SonikkuAmerica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6615284/ <<< Éste es lo que entiendo...
<SonikkuAmerica> (X) rep. que no hay conexión
<atma111> pcs --- (x)server ---internet
<atma111> eso es lo que me pasa
<atma111> si cambio de lugar los cables pasa el caso 2
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Es posible que se desconecta un cable que utilizó el server para conectar al Internet?
<atma111> Do you speak English?
<atma111> or br ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes. (My first language.) Do you speak it well enough?
<atma111> not much okey
<SonikkuAmerica> Well try your best.
<atma111> my problem, eth0 connects the internet, eth1 connects the lan
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh!
<atma111> eth1 no coenxio network
<atma111> change the network cables eth0 have connection to the local network
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. So you need eth1 to connect to the Internet. / Así Ud. necesita eth1 para conectar al Internet.
<atma111> but I have no internet
<atma111> I want to connect internet eth0
<atma111> and connect the eth1 LocalNetwork
<SonikkuAmerica> So: eth0 -> Internet, eth1 -> LAN. So what's wrong? / ¿Así qué falta?
<atma111> internet at this time come eth0
<atma111> LocalNetwork goes to eth0
<SonikkuAmerica> So both go to eth0? / ¿Ambas va a eth0?
<atma111> yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh!
<atma111> I need to work so q eth0 internet
<atma111> eth1 LocalNetwork
 * SonikkuAmerica is enlightened / es iluminado
<atma111> xD
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. Now we're getting somewhere. (I hope.) / Ahora estamos llegando a alguna parte. (Espero).
<SonikkuAmerica> What is the IP address of your LAN? / ¿Cuál es la dirección IP de su LAN?
<atma111> my configuration is wrong
<SonikkuAmerica> Can you pastebin the output of [ ifconfig ] for me? / ¿Puedes hacer «pastebin» del output de [ ifconfig ] para mí?
<atma111> yeah wait pls
<SonikkuAmerica> Also I need your /etc/resolv.conf / También necesito su /etc/resolv.conf
<atma111> pls http://es.tinypic.com/r/xkrnug/5
<atma111> I look at this picture I have that problem
<atma111> cable change but one thing works and not the other
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo ayudaría más, pero son las 00:15... yo sugeriría leyendo sobre cómo configurar config de Ethernet... hacer ping conmigo a vez mañana.
<atma111> ok gracias
<atma111> que descanse bien
<atma111> seguire buscando
<SonikkuAmerica> :) Adiós
<atma111> bye
<atma111> aguna persona despierta
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
 * Basque nas
<atma111> hola alguien me puede ayudar a configurar ip en ubuntu server
<mimecar> no te ha valido el tutorial?
<atma111> lo que pasa es que ya esta funcionando todo bien :D
<mimecar> entonces?
<atma111> squid instalado perfecto :)
<atma111> ahora lo que pasa es que cuando conecto los 2 cables de red al server
<atma111> tengo internet pero no tengo conexion a las otras le hago ping a una de las pcs
<atma111> no me funciona pero cuando le ago pingo a google funciona
<atma111> ahora lo raro es que cuando cambio de lugares los cables funciona la red pero ya no funciona el internet
<mimecar> tendrás un cable o tarjeta de red mal
<atma111> lo q creo es que por eth0 entra y sale la red
<atma111> eso pense
<atma111> entre aqui /etc/network/interfaces
<atma111> y le puse eth1 auto eth1
<atma111> y funciona la otra tarjeta pero no logro hacer que entre por una y salga por la otra a lan
<mimecar> has hecho la conexión entre las dos tarjetas?
<atma111> la verdad no solo configure el squid
<mimecar> tendrás que usar NAT para conectar las dos redes
<atma111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6617045/   asi esta mi /etc/network/interfaces
<atma111> creo  q esta mal y tengo que cambiar algunas cosas ? o esta bien
<mimecar> ahí sólo configuras una tarjeta de red
<mimecar> cada tarjeta es independiente
<atma111> le doy un ifconfig y solo muestra esto
<atma111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6617050/
<atma111> una sola tarjeta no las 2 y la verdad no se que tengo q poner  o donde configuro las 2
<atma111> y 192.168.1.4 no e poque se cambio si antes era 192.168.1.3
<mimecar> tienes que conectar las dos tarjetas usando iptables, aparte, la otra tarjeta tendría que tener una IP
<atma111> eso mismo queria hacer busque tutoriales de iptables y me da unos scrips que no se como ponerlo
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has buscado en google?
<atma111> Configurar IP estática en Ubuntu Server 12.04
<atma111> como configurar iptables con 2 tarjetas de red
<atma111> de muchas formas
<atma111> solo dormi 3 horas hoy T.T
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+nat+2+tarjetas+de+red
<atma111> okey gracias voy a ver que pasa
<atma111> una pregunta el broadcast es el puerto de enlace
<mimecar> ¿donde te pide eso?
<atma111> en  /etc/network/interfaces iface eth0 inet static address netmask  broadcast  gateway
<mimecar> aunque modifiques ese archivo no vas a tener NAT
<atma111> bueno buscare otro manual gracias
<atma111> ya funciona todo :D
<atma111> pero ahora tengo una duda dice "Para que estas reglas sobrevivan reboot, las tenemos que añadir también a /etc/rc.local"
<atma111> añado todo esto en ese archivo ? iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<atma111> iptables --table nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<atma111> ahora q lo veo no puedo entrar a los juegos online como wow steam dota 2 cs
<atma111> donde puedo configurar para q entre a los juegos ?
<mimecar> redirecciona los puertos que usen
<atma111> eso es en el squid o es en el iptables
<atma111> o donde
<mimecar> en iptables primero
<atma111> para abrir un puerto es asi iptables "-A INPUT -p tcp --dport "quielnumerodepuerto" -j ACCEPT"
<mimecar> de memoria no se los comandos de iptables
<atma111> la verdad no logro hacerlo las paginas de internet funcionan bien lo q no funciona son los juegos online
<mimecar> si sólo redireccionas el puerto 80 es normal que no funcione
<atma111> mmm :( la verdad estoy perdido no se que tocar para que me funcione
<mimecar> ya sabes los puertos que usan esas aplicaciones?
<atma111> alguien sabe como configurar los puertos estoy usando ubuntu server y squid3 el internet funciona bien en las demas pc's pero los juegos online no funcionan
<atma111> no lo entiendo T.T ya hice de todo pero sigue sin funcionar las pc's de mi red tienen internet pero no pueden conectarse a los juegos online (wow dota2 starcraft2 cs)
<mimecar> ¿qué puertos usan esos juegos?
<atma111> 6112 27000 - 27015  27015 -27030  27014 -27050 4380  27015
<mimecar> ¿estas redireccionando esos puertos?
<atma111> bueno con el cable directo funcionan todos los juegos online pero con el server proxy no
<mimecar> estas redireccionando los puertos de una tarjeta a otra?
<atma111> ya urgue lo de iptables y nada talvez esta mal pero no se que pueda ser
<atma111> creo q eso no esta echo porq no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> entonces no te funcionará
<atma111> no hay alguna manera de abrir todos como el router
<mimecar> tienes todos los puertos abiertos en un router conectado a la red?
<atma111> si
<mimecar> eso es un suicidio
<atma111> jeje lo se pero estoy desesperado
<atma111> pero no entiendo el router viene con los puertos abiertos? porq cuando lo conecto de manera directa al dlink todo me funciona juegos online skype torrent
<mimecar> lo raro sería que te funcionara
<atma111> vaya problema q tengo
<atma111> tengo un amigo que tiene todo genial configurado ubuntu server y no se q cosas as pero todo le funciona de maravilla en su red
<atma111> le pedi ayuda pero no quiere u.u
<atma111> creo que la mejor opcion es pagar a alguien y ya 5 dias de intentarlo ya me rindo gracias por la ayuda amigo
<mimecar> tienes dos redes diferentes
<mimecar> si no redirecciones, nunca te funcionará
<atma111> si lo se pero no se nada de redireccion
<mimecar> con el puerto 80 ya lo has hecho
<atma111> la verdad no lo se talvez siguiendo algun tutorial pero no tengo idea
<atma111> hola successus
<successus> buenas atma111
<atma111> =)
<atma111>  successus  usted tiene experiencia con ubuntu server ?
<successus> ojala
<successus> pero no tengo no
<successus> de todas formas pregunta a ver si yo lo se o alguien te lee y lo sabe
<successus> salud
<atma111>  successus  tengo un servidor ubuntu con squid3 conectado al lan y al wan las demas pc con windows 7 conectan a internet pero no logro conectar los juegos online como wow o steam
<mimecar> redirecciona los puertos
<atma111>  mimecar  eso es lo que no logro hacer esactamente donde hago eso
<mimecar> en squid y en iptables
<mimecar> desactiva squid y consigue que las dos tarjetas de red se comuniquen primero
<successus> jummmm
<atma111>  mimecar  eso de comunicarlas es con iptables
<mimecar> ya sabes por donde empezar
<atma111> es necesario instalar dhcp ?
<mimecar> para?
<atma111> bueno encontre un tutorial y instala dhcp para dar ips a las otras pcs si no instalo eso yo tengo q poner manual mente la ip en las demas pcs verdad
<atma111> uy q bueno es el squid3 si abro el mismo video en otra pc carga en un 2 x 3 xD super rapido
<atma111> 4 computadoras con distintos videos carga mas rapido
<atma111> es por el squid o.O
<mimecar> en los juegos no te servirá squid
<atma111> si ya veo si tan solo funcionara seria genial
<mimecar> configura bien tu servidor
<atma111> no puedo hacer que las solisitud de mi red local la acepte el server
<mimecar> redirecciona los puertos de una red a otra
<atma111> :~$ sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.10.10.0/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.1.1
<atma111> :~$ sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.1:3128
<atma111> :~$ sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<atma111> eso q hace ?
<mimecar> la próxima vez us apastebin
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
 * atma111 mil disculpas
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el texto
<atma111> un pregunta en varios tutos le ponen esto http_port 3128 transparent
<atma111> que es eso de transparent el mio solo tiene "http_port 3128"
<mimecar> no dices que te funcionan las webs en el proxy?
<atma111> si pero me dio curiosidad eso de transparent
<atma111> que hace esto ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6618779/
<mimecar> si funciona, redireccionar el puerto 80
<atma111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6618793/   esos son los ips q tengo etonces tengo q modificar eso q pase antes ? o esta bien asi
<mimecar> desactiva squid y haz pruebas
<atma111> bueno en este momento no puedo hacerlo tengo clientes se puede usar virtualbox para hacer pruebas ? osea instalar en virtual box ubuntuserver y probar las configuraciones ?
<mimecar> puedes tener virtualizado un cliente
<mimecar> pero el servidor no es tan sencillo
<atma111> okey
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<atma111> nada sigo sin poder hacer q funcione los juegos en mi red
<atma111> el server no me lo permite
<atma111> ya agregue los puertos al squid pero no funciona talvez lo q necesito es configurar el iptables alguien me ayuda
<RiskkkkkkO> Alguien me puede ayudar a instalar Ubuntu en un Dell xps con windows 8 instalado? quiero borrar todo e instalar ubuntu de forma limpia pero ni con DvD ni con USB me funciona, he probado un poco de todo, revisado san google, pero no hay manera, en la BIOS no me aparecen opciones de Secure Boot ni UEFI. Se me agotaron las opciones.
<RiskkkkkkO> alguna idea?
<RiskkkkkkO> recomendaión
<MrTulias> Igual te sirve http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/182757
<atma111> una pregunta las pcs de mi red necesitan un dns ?
<atma111> o vasta con poner la direccion ip y el puerto de elnace
<dabor> atma111, si no toman esos datos automaticamente, tendrias que ponerles una dirección DNS
<atma111> la direccion dns la tengo q configurar en el server ubuntu
<atma111> ?
<RiskkkkkkO> MrTulias en principio nome sirve porque el problema no paree ser la particcion, no llega a cargar la live de ubuntu ni con usb ni con dvd
<MrTulias> RiskkkkkkO, ¿te da algún error o algo? No controlo del tema, pero son necesarios detalles del problema para solucionarlo
<atma111> alguien me ayuda a configurar iptables porfavor
<RiskkkkkkO> cuando intento arrancar desde usb no lanza el live, se queda una barra baja arriba a la izq sin hacer nada
<RiskkkkkkO> si lo hago con dvd da un error y aparece una linea que pone boot y ya
<RiskkkkkkO> estuve mirando para deshabilitar el secure boot pero no aparece en mi bios nada referente a eso
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-15
<wyre_> hola chicos...
<wyre_> he perdido limpiado la tabla de particiones del disco con el clean
<wyre_> de diskpart
<wyre_> y necesito recuperarla...
<wyre_> cómo puedo usar photorec en ubuntu?
<wyre_> para por lo menos recuperar los datos del disco?
<Elm3rl1ns> Abr1l: No has visto a ElWuilMeR?
<roger_35> o
<boxxer> holaa a todos
<boxxer> halguien sabe como instalar la vercion anterior de transmission en ubuntu
<boxxer> nesecito instalar la vercion 2.3
<boxxer> alguien tiene una solution
 * merrick  hi all!?
<MarioMey> Buen día, gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy configurando mis monitores para usarlos en una resolución en particular... y me encuentro con "noentiendos".
<MarioMey> Tengo una PC de escritorio, con nVidia GT620. Ubuntu 14.04, escritorio Gnome Flashback (el Classic, sin efectos).
<MarioMey> Siguiendo el tutorial de https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo#Nvidia...
<MarioMey> El tema es que configuro xorg.conf, intentando ponerle     Option         "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x800; 1280x1024, NULL"
<MarioMey> Supongamos, más simple, ésta:     Option         "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x800"
<MarioMey> Sólo una configuración, cada monitor tiene una resolución. Grabo xorg.conf, reinicio X y los dos monitores toman otras resoluciones.
<MarioMey> AHORA, LO RARO.
<MarioMey> Si configuro los monitores con Preferencias - Monitores, y le doy la resolución ahí... cuando se reinicia, queda grabado.
<MarioMey> ¿Por qué y dónde queda guardada esa información... que es respetada al reiniciar?
<l3o> buenas!
<Lopulus> gente, no me aparece el demonio del network manager
<Lopulus> gente, no me aparece el demonio del network manager
<Xago> hola muchachos, estoy buscando un servidor de contenido multimedia. Ahora uso este software, http://www.videoswitch.tv/productos.php?id=servidores_contenido&ser=ms-asi , pero no es muy eficiente, para gestionarlo. Es antiguo y corre en Windows XP.﻿ :(
<raulo> hola estoy
<raulo> Wash v1.4 WiFi Protected Setup Scan Tool
<raulo> Copyright (c) 2011, Tactical Network Solutions, Craig Heffner <cheffner@tacnetsol.com>
<raulo> [X] ERROR: Failed to open 'mon0' for capturing
<raulo> d
<raulo> d
<raulo> hola mi problema el siguiente: Estoy ejecutando wash -i wlan1, despues de instalarlo y me da el siguiente error
<raulo> 	Wash v1.4 WiFi Protected Setup Scan Tool
<raulo> 	Copyright (c) 2011, Tactical Network Solutions, Craig Heffner 		<cheffner@tacnetsol.com>
<raulo> 	[X] ERROR: Failed to open 'mon0' for capturing
<raulo> he ejecutado airmon-ng stop mon 1 y he colocado wlan1 modo monitor (creo por que soy bastante nuevo en ubuntu) con el comando airmon-ng start wlan1, ayuda necesito saber porque wash no me reconoce wlan1.Gracias de antemano
<raulo> hola mi problema el siguiente: Estoy ejecutando wash -i wlan1, despues de instalarlo y me da el siguiente error
<raulo> 	Wash v1.4 WiFi Protected Setup Scan Tool
<raulo> 	Copyright (c) 2011, Tactical Network Solutions, Craig	 		Heffner	
<raulo> 	<cheffner@tacnetsol.com>
<raulo> 	[X] ERROR: Failed to open 'mon0' for capturing
<raulo> he ejecutado airmon-ng stop mon 1 y he colocado wlan1 modo monitor (creo por que soy bastante nuevo en ubuntu) con el comando airmon-ng start wlan1, ayuda necesito saber porque wash no me reconoce wlan1.Gracias de antemano
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-16
<elm3rl1ns> Hola,Abr1l
<lucas_> hola
<lucas_> what happens?
 * merrick  buenos días
<lucas_> buenas merrik
<lucas_> merrick:
<lucas_> merrick:  no te pasa que cuando vas a la biblioteca y estas con la terminal puesta la gente se rie de ti ?
<lucas_> la proxima vez pondré la terminal con fondo blanco
<rueda> Hola, tengo un problema, he instalado virtuabox y no he tenido ningun problema en la instalacion, pero al intentar arrancar un unidad virtual creada por primera vez me da este error:
<rueda>  
<rueda> 	fallo al abrir sesion el maquina virtual
<rueda> 	VT-x is disabled in the BIOS.(VERR_VMX_MSR_VMXOM DISABLE)
<rueda> ¿Como puedo solucionarlo?. gracias
<rueda> hola, virtual box  me el siguiente fallo al abrir una unidad virtual:
<rueda> Fallo al abrir una sesión para la máquina virtual debian.
<rueda> VT-x is disabled in the BIOS. (VERR_VMX_MSR_VMXON_DISABLED).
<rueda> Código Resultado: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<rueda> Componente: Console
<rueda> Interfaz: IConsole {8ab7c520-2442-4b66-8d74-4ff1e195d2b6}
<rueda> Como puedo solucionarlo
<mimecar> !paste rueda
<kubot> rueda: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<e150> rueda: mira en Settings->System->Acceleration de tu maquina virtual
<mimecar> si pegas tanto texto activas la protección contra flood del canal
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar de nuevo
<rueda> hola mi problema es el siguiente:
<rueda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9543496/plain/
<mimecar> el enlace no es accesible sin identificarse
<mimecar> has activado las opciones de virtualización de tu bios?
<rueda> no
<rueda> como lo hago
<mimecar> la parte del error que ha salido antes del silencio
<mimecar> te dice que no lo tienes activado, entra en la bios y lo activas
<kal_cividFajdida> ji, ayuda, problemas en el paraiso. Tengo la cpu que se va a quemar y no vaja de 100% http://www.xente.mundo-r.com/mantenimientomecanico/cpu.flv
<mimecar> kal_cividFajdida, limpia los ventiladores
<rueda> gracias voy a probar
<kal_cividFajdida> mimecar: tan limpios, eso aparecio luego de limpiar la cache.
<kal_cividFajdida> no para, hay 2 cpu y se alternan, 1º sube a 100% y la 2º baja 20% y viceversa.
<merrick> kill lo que sea
<merrick> mira con  top en el terminal
<merrick> algo se te quedo colgao por ahi
<kal_cividFajdida> merrick: ?? no entiendo, me das la idea completa ?
<merrick> Me imagino que tendras algun proceso colgado... mira con el comando top a ver si localizas y luego lo matas con pkill
<kal_cividFajdida> http://www.xente.mundo-r.com/mantenimientomecanico/top1.png
<kal_cividFajdida> http://www.xente.mundo-r.com/mantenimientomecanico/top2.png
<kal_cividFajdida> cual puede ser el proceso colgado?
<merrick> lp
<merrick> esta 99%
<merrick> matalo a ver que pasa
<kal_cividFajdida> como mato ese proceso, xkill lp?
<merrick> killall lp
<kal_cividFajdida> lp: no process found
<merrick> na, mire mal.. es gs
<kal_cividFajdida> ehh?
<merrick> killall gs
<kal_cividFajdida> operacion no permitida, tengo que hacerlo como su !!!!
<kal_cividFajdida> que hace ese proceso?
<merrick> algo relacionado con los pdf
<kal_cividFajdida> naaa no muere...
<kal_cividFajdida> ya lo hice con root y naaa
<kal_cividFajdida> como se mata usando en id del proceso?
<kal_cividFajdida> se va a freir la cpu...
<kal_cividFajdida> no baja de 100
<merrick> apaga y vuelve a encender
<kal_cividFajdida> merrick:  ya lo hice 3  veces.
<kal_cividFajdida> nnaaa
<kal_cividFajdida> pareciera q' ordenata no fuese mio sino de gs
<mimecar> kal_cividFajdida, apaga el equipo
<mimecar> y deja que se enfrie
<kal_cividFajdida> Xorg que es? grafica/ no?
<mimecar> servidor gráfico
<kal_cividFajdida> para pararlo con el comando stop en que carpeta esta el gs ?
<mimecar> aún sigue la CPU al 100 %?
<kal_cividFajdida> le he dado kill 12967 y las dos cpu se han puesto al mismo porcentaje
<mimecar> si quieres un consejo, apaga el ordenador ahora
<kal_cividFajdida> las 2 cpu han bajado a 24-32%
<kal_cividFajdida> Pq ha pasado eso?
<kal_cividFajdida> http://www.xente.mundo-r.com/mantenimientomecanico/out.flv
<kal_cividFajdida> alguna idea? pq paso, como paso? Hay algo en la web que lo explique? No me habia pasado nunca antes. Todo paso despues de desintalar unos archivos y limpiar cache... unos minutos despues de puso loco cpu
<mimecar> actualiza el sistema y mira si la aplicación que falla tiene algún bug
<kal_cividFajdida> mimecar: ok thank
<rueda> hola, donde puedo encontrar drivers para la bios de un hp 6450 para ubuntu, He mirado la pagina oficial solo los tienen para windows
<mimecar> rueda, actualiza usando Windows
<rueda> mimecar: gracias voy a probar
<mimecar> la bios es algo crítico
<mimecar> no hagas experimentos con Ubuntu
<rueda> hola he descargado la bios para actualizar , de la pagina oficial hp, pero me ha descargado un .exe de windows ¿Como puedo actualizarla en ubuntu? gracias
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-17
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe como instalar Shockwave player de Macromedia en ubuntu?
<roger_35> :(
<alumnos> hola
<alumnos> LOL
<alumnos> como mola
<alumnos> :O
 * merrick  B.días
<Lopulus> gente, no me aparece el demonio del network manager
<KennosiS> buenas
<wasta> hola
<examen1> hola que tal como estan todos
<GrinchCube> bien
<GrinchCube> !hola | examen1
<kubot> examen1: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<examen1> alguien sabe como puedo hacer un script para que me de por consola la direccion ip de mi maquina y lo mande a un archivo .txt
<examen1> asi automaticamente
<merrick> Aqui no se le hacen los deberes a nadie.
<GrinchCube> pero lee sobre pipes examen1
<examen1> no es un deber es una duda xD
<GrinchCube> la respuesta sigue siendo la misma, pipes
<examen1> ok
<Zangetsu> Hola a todos Alguno sabe como editar crear una pagina en el wiki de un LoCo Team, es para hacer la revalidación de el LoCo team de Ubuntu-MX
<damian_> buenas tengo una pregunta tal vez sea una bobada pero no le encuentro la vuelta y es que el sistema tome primero la conexion wifi para conectar a internet, ya que la cableada la tengo directa a otra pc, si pueden guiarme gracias
<damian_> hola alguien con ganas de ayudar?
<krytarik> !pregunta | damian_
<kubot> damian_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<damian_> ok, mi consulta es que el network manager me toma como primera conexion la cableada pero esa la tengo directa a otra pc y tengo wifi para conectarme a la web, al habilitar la cableada automaticamente me desconecta de internet, que puedo hacer?
<damian_> nadie ha tenido una idea de como hacer?
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-18
<MR_BLUE> holaaaa
<MR_BLUE> de que se suele hablar por aqui¿¿?¿?¿?
<MR_BLUE> holaaa
<MR_BLUE> ¿hay alguien?
<MR_BLUE> ¿??¿¿?
<MR_BLUE> hola¿?¿?¿?
<MR_BLUE> nadie habla por aqui?
<MR_BLUE> ¿¿??¿?¿?
 * merrick  hi all!
<MR_BLUE> hola¿?¿?¿?
<MR_BLUE> nadie habla por aqui???
<MR_BLUE> ¿?¿?¿?¿?
<canros> Hola
<canros> quit
<miguel__> hola a todos tengo un error
<miguel__> una libriria instalada pero linux no la encuentra
<miguel__> ./unzip.linux: error while loading shared libraries: libbz2.so.1.0
<miguel__> e encontrado un hilo en internet pero no lo entiendo
<miguel__> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56380040#post56380040
<miguel__> no se como solucionarlo
<iTnk> hola miguel__, tenes instalada la librería? se instala con sudo apt-get install libbz2-1.0
<miguel__> si la tengo instalada
<rodicio> Hola. Ubuntu no me deja actualizar desde el sistema gráfico, voy a intentar con update y upgrade. es lo mismo ¿no?
<miguel__> esto es importante para mi lo necesito para rootear mi movil con easyrootool
<iTnk> rodicio: es lo mismo
<rodicio> Ok iTnk, gracias, voy a intentarlo
<miguel__> si no lo consigo tendre que pedirle a mi hermano que me lo haga desde win y se reira de mi
<rodicio> iTnk,  ¿Para que es el Upgrade? (ya he hecho update y está trabajando)
<rodicio> Ya ha acabado con el update y está "upgradeando".
<iTnk> rodicio: en update actualiza la base de datos de los paquetes, al hacer upgrade descarga los paquetes mas nuevos, el upgrade es el que instala los paquetes
<rodicio> ok, gracias iTnk
<rodicio> Descargando actualizaciones a 300 KIB/s... ¡en una línea de 1 mega!
<miguel__> alguna ayuda para mi please
<iTnk> miguel__: que te tira este comando: ls -al /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libbz2*, pasame el resultado por http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<miguel__> voy
<miguel__> ls: no se puede acceder a /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libbz2*: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<iTnk> miguel__: no se que tenes, x86_64 o i386 fijate
<miguel__> AMD FX(tm)-8350 64 bit
<iTnk> miguel__: con este te dice la ruta donde tenes instalado el libbz2: dpkg -L libbz2-1.0
<iTnk> miguel__: lo que decia el web que pasaste es que te fijaras que el link simbólico estubiera apuntado a la versión correcta de libbz2
<miguel__> y como lo soluciono?
<iTnk> miguel__: a mi me aparece así, es la unica version que tengo de libbz2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562113/
<miguel__> que puedo hacer
<iTnk> miguel__: libbz2.so.1.0 y libbz2.so.1 son  links simbólicos que apuntan a la librería (un acceso directo como en windows)
<iTnk> miguel__: fijate si te aparecen
<miguel__> si eso si lo e visto en /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libbz2.so.1.0
<miguel__> que hago con eso?
<iTnk> miguel__: en el foro nombra que hay que verificar en el script del Easy Root Tool que nombre especifico tiene libbz2.so.1.0* o si ahy algun problema por ahí
<iTnk> miguel__: estoy descargado el Easy Root Tool para ver como es, nunca lo use XD
<miguel__> muchisimas gracias me da mucha alegria tu ayuda
<miguel__> tienes que dar permisos de ejecucuion al archivo install.sh cuando lo descomprimas del  zip
<iTnk> miguel__: jaja pense que todo los estabas haciendo con sudo o root lol
<miguel__> que pasa?
<iTnk> miguel__: o sea, lo pudiste resolver?
<miguel__> no aun estoy sin solucion
<iTnk> miguel__: el script lo ejecutas asi, no? sudo ./install.sh
<miguel__> lo e ejecutado con root y sin root y no va
<miguel__> voy a probar
<iTnk> ha ok
<miguel__> sigue igual
<iTnk> miguel__: no me aparece el error al ejecutarlo (sudo sh install.sh) pero creo que el problema es que tenes el sistema de 64bits, necesitas tener instalado las librerias ia32-libs
<iTnk> para tener compatibilidad con 32 bits
<miguel__> voy a buscar como instalarlas
<miguel__> ahora te cuento
<miguel__> El paquete «ia32-libs» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<miguel__> hoy todo va mal
<iTnk> miguel__:  mira acá http://www.ubuntuleon.com/2014/11/ubuntu-1404-32-bits-rn-16-bits.html
<miguel__> voy
<iTnk> voy almorzar, en 1h vuelvo
 * AnayaBit ningun conocido D:
<miguel__> no me sirve
<miguel__> gracias por tu ayuda
<alcondelta7> hola buen dia a todos
<alcondelta7> alguien sabe que programas sirven o son esenciales para el arranque del sistema y cuales no es que quiero optimizar mi ubuntu 14.04 porque lo siento como que muy lento y pues encontre unos tutos pero nose si en el lapso por equivocacionn quite algo esencial
<GrinchCube> !core
<kubot> Ubuntu core es un sistema extremadamente minimalista para equipos embebidos e instalaciones personalizadas, tecnicamente es un sistema de archivos rootfs (una variante de tmpfs: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/ramfs-rootfs-initramfs.txt), Ubuntu core viene sin kernel ni cargador de arranque, y su uso solo es recomendado para desarrolladores. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core (Ingles)
<patt0n> hola una consulta
<patt0n> hay alguien?
<patt0n> ola alguien em puede aydar con unsa consulta sobre reinstalar grub
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-19
<kleiber> hola a todos
<kleiber> Necesito una ayuda de alguno que pueda responderme lo siguiente sobre ubuntu
<kleiber> Hoy instale ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<kleiber> pero en mi equipo dispongo de 3 Discos duros rigidos
<kleiber> en uno de 250 MB tengo instalado windows 7
<kleiber> en otro de 40 GB solo tengo informacion personal
<kleiber> y el ultimo es de 500 GB donde instale el Ubunto 14.04 LTS el dia de hoy
<kleiber> el inconveniente esta en:
<kleiber> cuando inicia el PC con el bios en el disco de 250 GB el cual tiene windows 7 no veo el grub
<kleiber> cuando disparo el bios con el disco de 500 GB donde esta el ubuntu
<kleiber> si sale el grub, pero no me muestra el windows 7
<kleiber> anteriormente tenia instalado solo windows 8 y windows 7
<kleiber> pero desinstale el windows 8 y formatee el disco de 500 GB
<kleiber> osea lo tenia libre
<kleiber> por eso instale el ubuntu
<kleiber> pero solo el grub me lee windows 8 y ubuntu
<kleiber> pero el 8 ya no esta solo el 7
<kleiber> que debo hacer para poder resolver este enredo en el grub
<kleiber> esa es la pregunta
<kleiber> Agradezco al que pueda ayudarme
<kleiber> erclebe
<kleiber> tu puedes ayudarme con la pregunta de arriba por favor
<roger_35> ola
<Guest3025> hola tengo ubuntu 14.04 y no puedo reproducir un dvd rom me sale el siguiente mensaje videos requiere instalar complementos para reproducir archivos multimedia del tipo application/x-shockwave-flash decoder
<Guest3025> intente descargar flashpluging-installer pero tampoco me lo permite
 * merrick  hi all
 * merrick_  hi
<void> hola
<void> gente una consulta como puedo cambiar el password de root o habilitarlo en ubuntu 14.04
<void> ?
<krytarik> !root | void
<kubot> void: La cuenta root no está habilitada por defecto en Ubuntu, no trates de adivinar el password ;) en lugar de eso, usa !sudo para obtener privilegios.
<void> si ya se  no estoy intentando adivinar la pass .. pasa que la puse en dominio con el centrydc
<void> y me pise mi usuario local por ende no tengo manera de editar el sudoers
<void> *pisa
<krytarik> void: Mira aquí: http://geekotic.com/2012/07/18/consola-de-root-con-derechos-de-escritura-desde-el-menu-de-recuperacion-de-ubuntu/
<void> no tengo grub
<sadalsuud> hola gente ... un problema con tildes en libreoffice, tengo kubuntu apenaz abro un documento puedo escribir tildes pero luego al rato ya no me salen y queda solo la vocal... el teclado está bien, y la configuración del teclado está en español latinoamerica y con tilde muerta. Pero aún así sigue el problema de la tilde de libreoffce ... alguna pista??
 * merrick  hi all!
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> ¿Alguien puede indicarme como instalar el Explorer en Ubuntu? Es por temas laborales. Normalmente utilizo Mozilla. Gracias
<Exterminador> hola
<Exterminador> cada vez que añado un user a mí vps, lo hago escribiendo: adduser user
<Exterminador> pero, como lo hago para cuando añado el user, el tenga la carpeta public_html ya creada?
<mimecar> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/create-public_html-dir-during-adduser-67754/
<Exterminador> mimecar: yo no tengo nada en /etc/skel
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Exterminador> como añado la carpeta allá?
<Exterminador> tengo que ver
<Exterminador> ya te lo digo..
<Exterminador> Ubuntu Linux 13.10
<Exterminador> Kernel and CPU Linux 2.6.32-042stab090.5 on i686
<mimecar> ya has configurado Apache para que utilice la carpeta public_html?
<Exterminador> si.. para todos los usuarios
<mimecar> una cosa, estás usando la 13.10 en un servidor virtual?
<Exterminador> si..
<Exterminador> es una vps
<mimecar> ves pensando en actualizar a la 14.04, estás usando una versión sin soporte
<Exterminador> y como lo hago sin perder dados que tengo?
<mimecar> tienes un backup de todos los datos verdad?
<mimecar> ¿cuántos usuarios tiene creados tu sistema?
<Exterminador> a lo menos unos 10
<mimecar> para el tema de public_html tardas menos creando tu la carpeta a mano
<Exterminador> con un total de 150 procesos
<mimecar> con el otro tema, actualiza lo más pronto posible
<Exterminador> pero no puedo añadir la carpeta en la directoria /etc/skel
<Exterminador> ?
<Exterminador> manualmente?
<mimecar> no, esa documentación no estaba actualizada
<mimecar> y seguramente no la tengas en tu Ubuntu
<Exterminador> yo tengo la carpeta /etc/skel..
<Exterminador> pero lo haré a mano
<Exterminador> no tarda mucho..
<Exterminador> y todavía todos los usuarios la pueden crear..
<Exterminador> :)
<everbill> saludos
<everbill> hay un canal de linux mint en español?
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-20
<Guest36107> hola
<ryuunosuke-es> hola
<ryuunosuke-es> cambiate el nick, sales como invitado..
 * merrick  hi all!
<renzorzons> buenos dias
<renzorzons> hola alguien que me ayude a compartir archivos por red
<renzorzons> me pide usuario y contrseña para la carpeta compartida
<renzorzons> hola
<merrick> Con samba, aqui lo explican -> http://www.muylinux.com/2014/04/01/compartir-carpetas-ubuntu-windows-samba
<renzorzons> uso kde
<renzorzons> lo comparti por dolphin
<renzorzons> cuando entro desde otra pc  reconoce la carpeta
<renzorzons> pero me pide contraseña
<merrick> no uso kde.
<renzorzons> ummm ok gracias igual
<renzorzons> voy  a leer mas el link q me enviaste debe aplicar los msmo supongo
<merrick> busca en san google... con kde no sera dificil.
<pedetelucido> hola
<pedetelucido> hay alguien?
<nicolas_> hola!
<nicolas_> alguiena ctivo¿?
<fzeta> !pregunta nicolas_
<kubot> nicolas_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nicolas_> genial, gracias por el consejo!
<nicolas_> estoy teniendo unos problemas la apgar ubuntu mate
<nicolas_> se reinicia a los pocos segundos
<nicolas_> en el foro de ubuntu-es me sugirieron sudo halt now y funciona
<nicolas_> hasta ahora
<nicolas_> me gustaria saber como lo agrego al apagado
 * merrick  hi1
<fzeta> nicolas_: perdonar, había tenido que reiniciar el servidor. Y porqué no usas poweroff desde la terminal y punto pelota
<nicolas_> poweroff no lo apaga
<nicolas_> se vuelve a reiniciar
<merrick> shutdown -h 0
<nicolas_> ese no lo probe
<nicolas_> pero de todas formas como agrego el que funcione al apagado
<vipintruder> init 0 (init cero apaga el sistema)
<vipintruder> init 6 : reinicia el sistema
<nicolas_> es un tema recurrente en ubuntu, paso en varias versiones y se va solucionando por lo que vi en foros
<nicolas_> lo que nose es poner por defecto la opcion que me funcione
<cesar_0510> buenos dias a todos
<cesar_0510> como puedo solucionar el problema de USB protegida contra escritura
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si el disco tiene errores?
<cesar_0510> how =
<cesar_0510> how ?
<mimecar> con el administrador de discos de Ubuntu
<cesar_0510> volvi me sale Phison 2303 PRAM
<cesar0510> hola !!!
<cesar0510> buenas como puedo solucionar el problema de usb protegida contra escritura
<mimecar__> ya has comprobado si tiene errores?
<cesar0510> mmmm bueno en gparted no sale
<cesar0510> y en utilida de disco sale como phison 2303
<mimecar> en las utilidades de disco puedes comprobar si tiene errores
<cesar0510> http://picpaste.com/Captura_de_pantalla_de_2014-12-20_11_49_42-3TcCkFQy.png
<mimecar>  no detecta particiones
<cesar0510> ps ls usb me sale como phison es una kinstong data traveler 100 g3
<root-usb> hola
<root-usb> a todos
<Sauron> Hola!
<krytarik> !pregunta | Sauron
<kubot> Sauron: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<everbill> Krytarik hay un canal de linux mint en español?
<blackangelpr> saludos familia alguien mas tiene varios paises en la area del reloj y todos muestran las horas en el formato de 24hr?
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-21
<sadpestilence> Hola
<sadpestilence> alguien me ayuda a configurar la red
<devcros7s> hola mundo!
<devcros7s> :D
<sadpestilence> hola
<devcros7s> hablan poco por aca no?
 * merrick  hi all !
<erAbuelo> buenas
<successus> salud
<erAbuelo> x3
<cesar_> Buenas
<GridCube> !hola cesar_
<kubot> cesar_: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Guest46423> Necesito alguna aplicacion para enviar y recibir sms desde el pc
<mimecar> tendrás que comprar un número online
<mimecar> eso o conectarte a un teléfono y usarlo para mandar los SMS
<Guest46423> si con un telefono
<Guest46423> he tratado con gammu pero los telefonos que tengo no son compatibles
<Guest46423> ni con gnokii
<mimecar> esos programas son para Nokia, tienes un teléfono Nokia?
<Guest46423> y un samsung galaxy s3 mini no logro verlo como modem
<mimecar> puedes usar AirDroid para conectarte al teléfono
<Guest46423> no, Samsung S3, s3 mini y galaxy nexus
<Guest46423> pero airdroid es solo por wifi?
<mimecar> sí
<Guest46423> no me sirve
<mimecar> por?
<Guest46423> donde va a estar el telefono no van a poner wifi
<mimecar> haz una conexión Wifi Ad Hoc
<mimecar> de alguna forma te tienes que conectar al teléfono si quieres recibir y mandar SMS
<Guest46423> por usb
<javier__>  hola, estoy tratando de solucionar un problema con en sonido en una laptop acer
<Guest20668> buenas, tengo un galaxy nexus , pero no logro verlo como modem
<Guest20668> o sea que al hacer un dmesg levante una interfaz en /dev/tty
<mimecar> ¿quieres conectarte a Internet usando el teléfono?
<Guest20668> no, mimecar , es para envio de sms
<mimecar> no lo vas a tener sencillo si no quieres una conexión Wifi
<Guest20668> mimecar, como seria con wifi
<mimecar> conectas con el teléfono y con AirDroid mandas los SMS
<Guest20668> mimecar, con airdroid no me sirve
<mimecar> por qué no te sirve?
<Ahmuck> creo Guest20668 nesecita ayudar con pidgin, no?
<Guest20668> Ahmuck, si, en pidgin no se como enviar sms
<Ahmuck> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+package/smsclient
<Ahmuck> el plugin gammu y mightytext trabajo buen
<Ahmuck> http://wammu.eu/phones/
<successus> salud o/
<guest2394> holA
<usrmaquina> hola
<usrmaquina> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-14
<jjac> saludos a todos
<nekonipon> buenos días :) Se presenta un novato xD
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-15
<ceibal> be
<ceibal> maira
<novato2587> hola alguien que entienda de linux me puede echar una mano
<successus> salud o/
<vitimiti> Hola
<julrom28> porque un pendrive de 16gb no monta ubuntu
<mimecar> puede tener errores
<julrom28> ni windows lo hace..
<mimecar> ¿no funciona en windows tampoco?
<julrom28> recone y luego desaparece. es nuevo y me ha pasado con varios de 16gb
<mimecar> ¿funciona en otros ordenadores?
<julrom28> de donde compre si
<mimecar> después de conectarlo a tu ordenador
<julrom28> no
<julrom28> probe en tres ordenadores y nada
<mimecar> si falla en dos sistemas operativos
<mimecar> y después de conectarlos a tu ordenador mueren
<mimecar> algo de tu ordenador los está rompiendo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-16
<nene_> holas
<nene_> alguien puede decirme si se puede extraer un archivo exe en ubuntu?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-17
<moska___> hola
<moska___> un script para matar procesos?
<moska> hola
<moska> hola
<moska> necesito un script para montar los discos desde el arranque
<moska> alguien tiene algo?
<moska> gracias
<moska> con lubuntu
<moska> son discos externos usb
<moska> holaaaaaa??????????
<moska> estoy sola?
<successus> salud!!!
<successus> o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-18
<turosa> buenas
<turosa> sabeis si Ubuntu 16.04 traerá a Unity 8?
<turosa> eso de la convergencia tiene  que molar
<successus> salud o/
<DELLtra> nas o7
<DELLtra> o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<x23> alguno de ustedes tiene experiencia con DeVeDe ?
<x23> quiero hacer un DVD y tengo mis videos en *.mkv y los archivos *.srt de subtítulos
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-19
<bato_loco> holas
<bato_loco> alguien vivo?
<Octubre2> saludos
<Octubre2> alguien?
<lycan_s> salu2
<Octubre2> tengo configurado un usuario con mis propiso atajos d teclado
<Octubre2> pero quiero usar otro usuario y no esta configurado
<Octubre2> no hay una forma de configurar los atajos de teclado para todos los usuarios?
<Octubre2> ah si se puede importar!
<Octubre2> hay cosas que no entiendo
<Octubre2> por que desde un usuario puedo ver el contenido de otro usuario del sistema? :S
<Octubre2> osea puedo ir a la terminal y hacer cd .. y cd usuario
<Octubre2> y ahi lo veo todo
<uruk> hola gente alguien me puede decir donde se registran los errores que detecta ubuntu, hace cinco minutos me dio un error en el nautilus y me gustaria ver cual es exactamente el error
<successus> salud o/
<wyre> una pregunta, puede ser que la password de root difiera de la password del primer usuario que creas? (durante la instalación de ubuntu?)
<mimecar> no, son la misma
<wyre> ok mimecar ;)
<wyre> mimecar, si desease cambiarla podría usar "sudo passwd root"
<wyre> para establecer una diferente?
<roger_35> hu
<mimecar> root no existe como usuario
<wyre> entonces en ubuntu es imposible acceder a cualquier tty
<wyre> y loguearte como root?
<mimecar> sudo -i hace lo mismo
<wyre> tendrías que loguearte como un usuario y usar sudo -s?
<wyre> ahá, comprendo
<wyre> ty mimecar ;)
<anabain> qué permisos hay que tener para que un pendrive usb convencional montado en /media/user/USB se pueda ver también en /dirmount/media/user/USB, siendo éste último un mount rbind del primero?
<anabain> al hacer ls /dirmount/media/user/USB se queja de que no tengo permisos, y al ejecutar la misma orden como root no lista nada.
<anabain> alguna idea?
<turosa> holaa
<turosa> para cuando unity 8!!
<mimecar> para cuando salga
<turosa> pero estará en 16.04 o no
<mimecar> en principio si
<mimecar> queda algo más de 4 meses para eso
<turosa> es que he leido que Unity 8 vendrá instalado en 16.04, pero que por defecto estará Unity 7
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido que vengan dos versiones instaladas
<turosa> unity 8 para 16.04?
<wyre> alguien sabe por qué en skype aparecen los dipositivos de audio como virtual devices?
<wyre> no me da la opción de cambiarlo :(
<wyre> los drivers de audio no parecen estar mal
<turosa> ¿de que version ed Ubuntu se trata?
<wyre> 14.04
<turosa> ¿has tenido versiones anteriores del sistema?
<wyre> de skype?
<wyre> sí
<wyre> o de ubuntu?
<wyre> turosa, de ubuntu no, es la primera vez que se ha instalado
<turosa> prueba con un live usb de la ultima version de Ubuntu (15.10)
<turosa> no tienes que instalarla
<turosa> solo arrancar desde el USB
<turosa> conectas el sistema a internet
<turosa> haces un sudo apt-get update
<turosa> y un sudo apt-get install skype
<wyre> turosa, pero preferiría solucionarlo en la 14.04
<wyre> en realidad el problema lo tiene un amigo
<turosa> si, ya, pero es para comprobar si se trata de Ubuntu 14.04 o en general
<wyre> y dar soporte para hacer eso es aún más lío
<turosa> pero tienes que entender que es para salir de dudas
<turosa> ¿le ocurre el problema tambien en otras aplicaciones?
<wyre> la versión 4.3 que es la que él tiene con alsa y pulseaudio no debería dar problemas
<wyre> porque es como lo estoy usando yo xD
<wyre> no
<wyre> turosa, por eso digo que aparentemente los drivers de audio están correctamente
<wyre> porque puede escuchar vídeos, de hecho los sonidos de entorno de skype los oye (cuandos e conecta la gente o el sonido de las llamadas, notificaciones, etc..)
<wyre> es solo que por algún motivo skype no reconoce los dirver de audio para la comunicación voz
<turosa> entonces es un problema del microfono, ¿no?
<wyre> turosa, y del audio también
<wyre> porque no me escucha
<wyre> tampoco
<wyre> en los dispositivos (dentro de la configuración de audio de skype)
<wyre> le pone en todos virtual device
<wyre> en lugar de pulseaudio server
<wyre> (local)
<wyre> que es lo que yo tengo
<turosa> yo tengo pulseaudio server (local)
<wyre> claro
<wyre> es lo que debería aparecer
<wyre> para q skype funcionase con pulseaudio
<wyre> imagino ...
<turosa> dile a tu amigo que en una terminal de ubuntu compruebe si tiene instalado pulseaudio
<turosa> puede que tenga alsa
<turosa> que desde una terminal haga un sudo apt-get update y un sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<wyre> está instalado
<wyre> porque lo hemos instalado xD
<wyre> y ALSA y pulseaudio que yo sepa son compatibles
<wyre> ;)
<wyre> lo que no es compatible es ALSA con OSS
<wyre> OSS es más viejo ;)
<turosa> quizás te puedan ayudar otro usuario
<turosa> yo no se mucha
<turosa> mucho de pulseaudio
<Yukiteru> wyre sin importar lo que hagas, alsa siempre estara instalado porque alsa es quien controla el audio, pulseaudio solo es un server
<turosa> alguien conoce Guadalinex ?
<mimecar> conocerla sí, usarla no
<turosa> y al CGA
<turosa> Centro de Gestión Avanzado de Centros TIC
<mimecar> tampoco
<turosa> si no eres de españa obvio que no
<mimecar> soy de España
<turosa> entonces seguro que no de Andalucía xD
<turosa> en tu comunidad autonoma que distro regional hay?
<mimecar> LliureX
<turosa> de valencia
<mimecar> sí
<turosa> pero Lliurex solo existe para el ambito educativo?
<mimecar> no sé si se llega a usar en la administración
<turosa> no haber, a lo que me quiero referir es que es solamente se desarrolla en el ambito educativo,
<turosa> la desarrolla la Consejeria de Educacion, Cultura y Deporte
<wyre> turosa, en efecto, no era problema del driver
<wyre> era problema de la config de skype
<wyre> purgando ~.conf/Skype y ~.Skype ha funcionado todo como debería ;)
<turosa> jejeje
<turosa> me alegro
<wyre> turosa, yo conozco Guadalinex ;)
<wyre> por?
<turosa> ¿de donde eres?
<wyre> y el CGA :)
<wyre> soy Extremeño
<turosa> coño!
<wyre> pero tengo gran parte de familia en Andalucía ;)
<turosa> que pena lo de Linex
<wyre> en Espiña se hace todo mal
<wyre> le dan importancia a las mierdas que no deben
<wyre> pero en fin ...
<wyre> a ver si mañana cambian un poco las cosas ;)
<turosa> sí, raro que en andalucía siga Guadalinex
<turosa> ¿Y cómo conoces al CGA?
<wyre> turosa, Andalucía siempre fue del P$OE que tampoco es que me caigan muy bien
<wyre> pero bueno, esas cosas serán las pocas en las que tengo que admitir que han funcionado medio bien
<wyre> sí, pero creo que ya no se llama CGA
<wyre> hace unos meses estuve hablando con alguien en los foros de Guadalinex
<wyre> y ahora creo que han cambiado de nombre o han migrado la empresa que lo gestiona o algo así
<wyre> por?
<turosa> ¿con quien hablaste en el foro de Guadalinex?
<wyre> http://www.guadalinex.org/participa/foros/hilo/22511
<wyre> como puedes ver ahora creo que se llama SIAD
<wyre> turosa, hay mucho escrito, y ahora me acabo de dar cuenta que otra persona escribió hace tiempo xD
<turosa> ¿puedes leer el privado?
<turosa> wyre
<wyre> turosa, dígame ;)
<turosa> te he enviado un mensaje privado
<turosa> leelo y contestame por ahí
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-20
<successus> salud o/
<HoloIRCUser2> Hola. Tengo una aplicacion que no abre en pantalla completa. Es macrofusion
<mimecar> ¿qué error da?
<HoloIRCUser2> No veo la parte de abajo de la ventana
<HoloIRCUser2> No puedo maximizarla. Solo me ocurre con esa aplicacion
<mimecar> la aplicación tendrá un borde de ventana no?
<HoloIRCUser2> Si tiene borde de ventana. Pincho boton derecho y solo me pone cerrar
<successus> salud o/
<mimecar> parece ya un detalle de la aplicación
<mimecar> que no permita maximizar
<mimecar> ¿es de los repositorios?
<HoloIRCUser2> La aplicacion es macrofusion esta en gkt python3
<turosa> eii
<turosa> hola
<turosa> ¿cual es el comando para que un usuario no acceda a la lista de acceso de un canal?
<turosa> por ejemplo. si yo pongo /cs access #ubuntu-es list puedo ver quien es op
<turosa> pero he visto que eso se puede ocultar
<turosa> ¿como?
<turosa> mimecar_
<turosa> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<mimecar> sólo puedes saber si un usuario es op cuando sube privilegios
<turosa> haber
<turosa> por ejemplo
<turosa>  si pones /cs access ##cco list no te deja visualizarlo
<turosa> muestra que no estoy autorizado
<turosa> ¿como puedo poner yo eso tambien?
<mimecar>  /cs no es un comando estándar del irc, es de tu cliente
<turosa>  bueno, si pongo /msg chanserv , es lo mismo
<ELM3rl1ns> turosa, ¿No eres canaimera?
<turosa> Información personal no doy
<ELM3rl1ns> ¿?
<turosa> hola wyre
<ELM3rl1ns> Tienes ubuntu.
<wyre> buenas :)
<ELM3rl1ns> turosa, tienes ubuntu 2.8.8
<turosa> si, Ubuntu 2.8.8
<turosa> XDDDDDDDDD
<turosa> eii
<turosa> buenas
<turosa> necesito saber el comando para que chanserv deje un mensaje cuando se entra a un canal (al estilo topic)
<mimecar> ya te lo has leído? https://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<turosa> no lo encuentro
<mimecar> los mensajes de bienvenida suelen ser bots
<mimecar> el topic si que lo controlas tú
<turosa> por ejemplo, mimecar, cuando entras a este canal chanserv dice un topic
<mimecar> el topic sale por defecto cuando entras en un canal
<turosa> pero salen dos
<mimecar> dos?
<turosa> uno el que pones con /topic y otro que pone -ChanServ-
<turosa> * Has entrado en #Ubuntu-es
<turosa> * El topic para #Ubuntu-es es Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.04 y 15.10
<turosa> * Topic para #Ubuntu-es definido por m4v!~znc@ubuntu/member/m4v en Mon Nov  2 04:44:41 2015
<turosa> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-es] Bienvenidos al canal oficial de soporte Ubuntu en español  - Por favor respete el CoC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct - Este canal se archiva públicamente en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com - Usar este canal implica la aceptación de los términos en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/es
<mimecar> silenciado 1 minuto por pegar tanto texto
<mimecar> entra en el canal de soporte #freenode (inglés) y pregunta allí
<turosa> vale
<mimecar> si pegas mucho texto se activa la protección contra flood
<turosa> ok
<successus> salud o/
<uruk> hola
<uruk> para buscar exactamente un tamaño de fichero exacto como lo podemos hacer desde terminal por ejemplo find . -size +4k me buscaria todos los ficheros mayores de 4 kilobytes
<uruk> pero como podriamos buscar exactamente 4 kilobytes
<uruk> ?
<mimecar> eso es de una práctica?
<uruk> practica?
<uruk> a ver tengo que encontrar unos ficheros exactamaente por su tamaño no por su nombre intento probar con size pero no me hace el filtrado bien
<uruk> ok ya lo encontre es que en algunos sitios me pone que los bytes es b y ahora he visto que es con c
<uruk> es decir find . -size 356874c
<mimecar> find -size MB lo hace
<mimecar> http://www.binarytides.com/linux-find-command-examples/
<uruk> ya pero es que mi error era que ponia una b -> find . -size 356874b y la manera correcta era -> find . -size 356874c
<new2this> como puedo bajarme los capitulos de la telenovela celia para verlos offline despues? Por ejemplo: https://www.telemundo.com/novelas/2015/12/18/celia-capitulo-48-celia-le-confiesa-la-verdad-su-madre-ollita    Por si acaso, intente con youtube-dl pero telemundo.com no es soportado por youtube-dl
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<new2this> donde puedo obtener la mas reciente version de TVenLinux.sh?
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-19
<marco__> hola, necesito instalar PyQt5.7 en kubuntu 14.04
<marco__> Sabe alguien como?
<damodar> hola
<damodar> trata desde synaptic
<damodar> es lo mas facil
<marco__> es que la version desde synaptic es la 5.2 y yo necesito una superior
<The_Chullachaky> Compañeros; acabo de instalar ide netbeans en mi lap, y cuando empienzo a abrir un proyecto nuevo elijo "Java Application" y me sale la bola de mensajes de error.... que comienzan .-..."Not all requested modules can be enaled" ... me pueden ayudar gracias
<The_Chullachaky> ?????
<The_Chullachaky> estoy con ubuntu 16; el Ide de netbeans q instale es el "sh" no instale netbeans con synaptic (tengo instalado netbeans 8.2)
<damodar> esta es la pagina para descargar PyQt5.7 https://www.riverbankcomputing.com/software/pyqt/download5
<damodar> "java application"  pones "nex" sale error?
<marco__> si, lo descargue e intente compilarlo pero no pude
<marco__> se pueden agregar los repositorios de una version superior de ubuntu?
<damodar> hay que desintalarlo
<damodar> y  instalarlo  desde Synaptic
<damodar> es un error de carpeta , de directorio , no recuerdo
<damodar> cual era el directorio
<The_Chullachaky> si es un problema de directorio; puede ser q sea permisos
<The_Chullachaky> o estoy equivocado
<Dienonymous> saludos familia es un plaser conectarme aqui por primera ves y poder dar mi conocimiento al servicio del futuro
<Dienonymous> energia viva y navegacion por energia cosmica son mi fuerte
<Dienonymous> es simple se inyecta un bot malware o gusano a la pc en su independencia y se lo programa espejo revolucionario cria
<Dienonymous> ya que con tantos males por ahi uno no se puede fiar
<Dienonymous> los drones de materia organica masificada que se alimentan de energia viviente pueden ser buenos o malos asi creariamos una y otra barrera
<Dienonymous> es por eso que se critica al revolucionario por maldad
<Dienonymous> los electrolitos o energia cosmica son una realidad como la idea que me robaron www.energylive.com
<Dienonymous> pero fue para uso militar y de ahi fema y haarp
<Dienonymous> saquen sus propias concluciones
<Dienonymous> todo por facebook
<Dienonymous> y sus dichosos experimentos
<Dienonymous> alguien sabe de las salas virtuales?
<Dienonymous> carceles del futuro
<Dienonymous> eso cuesta atravezar
<Dienonymous> 2000 en carreta
<Dienonymous> y quien se vende a la matris viva del mal diciendo que todo es locura siempre disculpen su ingenuidad
<Dienonymous> *matrix
<Dienonymous> por que es grasa para dron
<Dienonymous> solo un super yo puede ser una alternativa
<Dienonymous> y el equipo ya esta formado
<Dienonymous> bueno es hora de hackearme la mente a mi mismo
<Dienonymous> como creo mi canal aqui si no es molestia?!!°
<Dienonymous> ya lo logre
<Dienonymous> xd
<Dienonymous> espero me viciten
<nutson> gente que permisos tiene que tener /etc/hosts.deny ?
<Dienonymous> mbre de 2016] [4:20:05 P. M. ART] <Dienonymous>  And now my projection time is now that you navigate for me by the energy of the cosmos with worms malwares and bot and implement a full horizon for our beloved warriors of the future freedom is the last word
<Dienonymous> ya ven como es mi vida
<Dienonymous> no dormir
<Dienonymous> por la vida
<sombrero> Hola gente
<Dienonymous> un poco de musica les gusta para este dia?
<Dienonymous> hola
<Dienonymous> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VkQBwVl1ZE
<sombrero> ¿Alguien sabe cómo configurar un adaptador usb a audio?
<Dienonymous> eso mismo quisiera yo pero mi pobre madre me escuchara llorar
<sombrero> Pobre madre
<Dienonymous> si mi madre tubo que soportar ucha angustias
<sombrero> Qué pena, es tan desgraciada la vida
<Dienonymous> pero se resiste persiste y existe
<Dienonymous> espero ustedes sean el futuro que de vida y magicos sueños a la vida despues de todo nacimos bajo la luz de la luna
<Dienonymous> la misma luna que nos desvela
<sombrero> Para que haya futuro, debemos vencer al Nuevo Orden Mundial ante todo
<mimecar> para hablar de cosas que no sean Ubuntu podéis usar #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Dienonymous> gracias mimecar
<sombrero> ¿Cuáles son los mejores programas libres que conocen, muchachos? (De todo tipo)
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesites
<sombrero> Bueno, a mí me gusta conocer software nuevo, y por eso preguntaba a los que más saben. De mi parte aporto Kodi, Clementine Tor, Thunderbird, Retroshare, Veracrypt y GPA
<sombrero> En lo personal me interesa todo lo que tenga que ver con anonimato y seguridad
<mimecar> no uso aplicaciones de anonimato
<sombrero> ¿Y cuáles son tus aplicaciones favoritas?
<mimecar> las relacionadas con programación y el dibujo
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-20
<sirix> buenas noches
<Dienonymous> veo que me ofrecen irc y lo agradesco pero aqui estoy comodo gracias de todas formas
<Dienonymous> hola buen dia quisiera saber como se activa la voz
<Ayuda> Necesito ayuda... con openVAS alguien que me pueda ayudar... recien estoy aprendiendo a autilizar linux
<Ayuda> :)
<hernan>  Hola, alguien ha instalado linux en un disco hibrido?
<hernan> .
<hernan> ?
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-21
<d37c0n> saludos
<Dienonymous> saludos buenos dias entro mi mujer a mi canal y le quiero dar un rango como hago y gracias por apoyarme ella esta viva
<Agustonio> hola
<Agustonio> probando probando
<Agustonio> join #Ubuntu-es
<Agustonio> hola
<Agustonio> quisiera configurar otros servidores de irc, estoy utilizando Xchat pero solo me deja el servidor freenode. Estoy perdido , necesito ayuda, hay algun fichero de configuracion de xchat que se pueda definir nuevos servidores ???
<drwn> Hola a todos, alguna buena experiencia documentada... trabajando con raid0 y LVM
<drwn> tengo una controladora de RAID, en la cual he seteado raid0 con 2 discos de 500GB
<drwn> pero no lo reconoce como un solo volumen
<drwn> sino en 2
<rodolfo01> JOIN
<rodolfo01> hola amigos tengan un bonito dia unicamente un saludo y volvere pronto ya que instale mi os ubuntustudio 16.04.1 para soporte gracias de antemano
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-22
<acracia__> hola!
<acracia__> alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problema que tengo?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<acracia__> alguien sabe como solucionar un problema con los drivers privativos?
<acracia__> creo haberlo instalado pero al parecer todavia sigo usando los drivers libres nouveau
<GridCube> podes pasar un pantallazo de tu solapa de controladores adicionales?
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-23
<sparta_> gola
<Dienonymous> saludos tengo un problema desde que instale la vpn que me dieron aqui no funciona el gestor de software
<Dienonymous> y me corto google
<Dienonymous> la vpn de tor fue desde ese momento que no puedo descargar paquetes entro pero me marca error al intalar
<marcfp> alguien usa pidgin con jabber i/o gmail?
<mimecar> no
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-24
<ruben> seekbyte
<ruben> hola como estan?
<sirix> ruben: como le va, felicidades
<acracia__> hola
<acracia__> alguien me ayuda a instalar un archivo tar.gz?
<acracia__> es el programa popcorn time
<acracia__> porfavor :(
<sirix> buenas tardes, feliz navidad y cena de noche buena
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-25
<damodar> feliz fiesta
<Dienonymous> disculpen me podrian dar un link de acceso a mi canal
<Dienonymous> ?
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-18
 * acacio ola
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-19
 * acacio ola
<ionwind_> buenas tardes
<ionwind_> alguien sabe porque no funciona un navegador que se ha instalado en el programa playonlinux??
<ionwind_> se abre el navegador, en este caso internet explorer 8 y no abre ninguna pag
<ionwind> alguien sabe algo de playonlinux??
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz le silumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega muy lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-20
<ciruela71> hi
<makeio> buenas!
<makeio> alguine me echa un cable con el gestor de paquetes
<makeio> cuando intento hacer cualquier cosa me da un error del archivo status
<makeio> lo he remplazado por todos los backups y no hay manera...
<makeio> alguna idea
<makeio> ??
<makeio> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 0:
<makeio>  end of file after field name ''
<makeio> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Albertx> hhi
<acacio> hello Albertx
<Albertx> hola  compa acacio
<acacio> que tal Albertx
<Albertx> aca actualizandoo repos error
<acacio> aja si conviene actualizar de vez enc uando
<Albertx> hola
<Albertx> parece que google se vuelve loco
<Albertx> miro la cuenta de mail y sale otra
<Albertx> : El repositorio «http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/ubuntu artfull Release» no tiene un fichero de Publicación.
<Albertx> N: No se puede actualizar de un repositorio como este de forma segura y por tanto está deshabilitado por omisión.
<Albertx> N: Vea la página de manual apt-secure(8) para los detalles sobre la creación de repositorios y la configuración de usuarios.
<Albertx> E: El repositorio «http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu artful Release» no tiene un fichero de Publicación.
<Albertx> N: No se puede actualizar de un repositorio como este de forma segura y por tanto está deshabilitado por omisión.
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-21
<Tarrasquero> o/
<AlbertX> buenas
<AlbertX> alguna le da error en la instalacion de secondlife.com ?
<CrisRM7711> hi
<CrisRM7711> necesito una ayuda
<CrisRM7711> me da el siguiente error al instalar secondlife
<CrisRM7711> https://justpaste.it/1eti8
<CrisRM7711> mirad el enlace por favor
<CrisRM7711> un alma sabia por aqui?
<Tarrasquero> bits?
<Tarrasquero> te faltan las librerias de 32bits?
<CrisRM7711> ni idea
<CrisRM7711> si es 64
<CrisRM7711> yo las he reinstalado
<CrisRM7711> las de 32
<Tarrasquero> si pero el paquete que intentas instalar es de 32, o me aquiboco?
<Tarrasquero> como las instalaste?
<CrisRM7711> ah espera que lo miro
<Tarrasquero> utilizaste dpkg-architecture?
<Tarrasquero> para agregarla digo
<CrisRM7711> Second_Life_5_0_9_329906_i686.tar.bz2
<Tarrasquero> si...
<Tarrasquero> pero es 32 bits y el sistema no tiene esa arquitectura agregada
<Tarrasquero> y no encuentra las librerias
<Tarrasquero> me imagino...
<CrisRM7711> le instale deepin
<CrisRM7711> y luego las librerias de 32
<Tarrasquero> CrisRM7711: pero agregaste la arquitectura?
<CrisRM7711> creo que deepin me dio error en las repos
<Tarrasquero> por eso...
<Tarrasquero>  tienes que agregarla
<CrisRM7711> no se como
<CrisRM7711> mira si le hago
<CrisRM7711> sudo apt update
<CrisRM7711> https://justpaste.it/1etiu
<Tarrasquero> tienes repos repetidos en /etc/apt/sources.list sources.list.d
<CrisRM7711> por deepin
<Tarrasquero> revisalos y comenta las repeticiones
<Tarrasquero> dpkg-architecture -l
<Tarrasquero> y eso te muestra la arquitectura en la que estas
<Tarrasquero> dpkg-architecture -a arquitectura
<CrisRM7711> https://justpaste.it/1etj2
<Tarrasquero> esa te agrega la arquitectura
<CrisRM7711> ese es el resultado
<Tarrasquero> despues tendrias que revertir para seguir con la 64
<CrisRM7711> lo pongo
<Tarrasquero> CrisRM7711: si
<CrisRM7711> juas
<Tarrasquero>  y haz el apt que te pide el programa
<CrisRM7711> lo que dice
<CrisRM7711> dpkg-architecture: fallo: la arquitectura de Debian arquitectura es desconocida, también debe especificar el tipo de sistema GNU
<Tarrasquero> dpkg-architecture -a i386?
<CrisRM7711> uhm
<CrisRM7711> https://jpst.it/18TUN Tarrasquero
<CrisRM7711> try setting a correct CC environment variable
<Tarrasquero> echo $CC
<CrisRM7711> es superior
<CrisRM7711> el que tengo
<CrisRM7711> segun parece
<CrisRM7711> pero dice type x89_64-linux-gnu
<Tarrasquero> superior como?
<CrisRM7711> de i386
<CrisRM7711> nose
<CrisRM7711> x86
<CrisRM7711> con eso me perdio
<Tarrasquero> CrisRM7711: esa es la salida de echo $CC?
<CrisRM7711> Si lo pone en la url ultima
<CrisRM7711> esa es la salida de echo $CC?
<CrisRM7711> ups
<CrisRM7711> sorry
<CrisRM7711> https://justpaste.it/1etj3
<CrisRM7711> esa
<Tarrasquero> 20:14 < CrisRM7711> pero dice type x89_64-linux-gnu
<Tarrasquero> esa linea no la veo^
<CrisRM7711> 89 no 86
<CrisRM7711> me confundi
<CrisRM7711> primera linea
<Tarrasquero> hiciste echo $CC
<CrisRM7711> que CC?
<Tarrasquero> echo $CC
<Tarrasquero> en la consola
<CrisRM7711> no se que es CCC
<CrisRM7711> CC
<CrisRM7711> pero no da nada
<Tarrasquero> ok
<CrisRM7711> en blanco tronk
<Tarrasquero> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<CrisRM7711> ya
<CrisRM7711> no dio nada
<Tarrasquero> apt-get update
<Tarrasquero> cuando no devuelve es bueno
 * CrisRM7711 pone sudo apt update <--- https://justpaste.it/1etja
<Tarrasquero> tienes el cacao en sources.list
<Tarrasquero> mal configurado
<CrisRM7711> sip
<CrisRM7711> se advierte cuando instalas deepin
<Tarrasquero> arreglalo
<Tarrasquero> sabes?
<CrisRM7711> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> te recomiendo comentes los app
<Tarrasquero> para esto
<CrisRM7711> deb ftp://deepin.ipacct.com/deepin/ unstable main contrib non-free
<CrisRM7711> deb ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/linuxdeepin/deepin/ unstable main contrib non-free
<CrisRM7711> deb ftp://mirror.inode.at/deepin/ unstable main contrib non-free
<Tarrasquero> tienes algo en sources.list.d?
<Tarrasquero> CrisRM7711: es imprtante conocer el manejo de repos
<Tarrasquero> te pueden rebentar el sistema de paquetes con otras versiones de paqutes
<CrisRM7711> te paso mi archivo
<CrisRM7711> https://justpaste.it/1etja
<CrisRM7711> sources.list
<CrisRM7711> si lo modificas me lo pasas en https://justpaste.it/ y lo pego Tarrasquero
<CrisRM7711> es anonimo
<CrisRM7711> por cierto los 3 deb que mande los he puesto y no los reconoce
<CrisRM7711> ups
<CrisRM7711> es la orden deb
<CrisRM7711> la que no reconoce
<Tarrasquero> CrisRM7711: curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/artful/sources_449fd96339320ed51b945adf67f82cd55733ce96.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> ponlo en la consola
<Tarrasquero> pero revisa tu /etc/apt/sources.lis.d
<Tarrasquero> tendras algo seguro
<CrisRM7711> no reconoce el comando curl
<Tarrasquero> instalalo
<CrisRM7711> curl: try 'curl --help' or 'curl --manual' for more information
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install curl
<CrisRM7711> curl: try 'curl --help' or 'curl --manual' for more information
<CrisRM7711> oh si
<CrisRM7711> pero falta algo
<CrisRM7711> vaya
<Tarrasquero> a mi me va perfecto
<Tarrasquero> como esta
<CrisRM7711> ah vale
<CrisRM7711> es que me diste dos lineas
<CrisRM7711> ya esta
<CrisRM7711> :D
<Tarrasquero> ah
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update
<CrisRM7711> https://justpaste.it/1etjz
<CrisRM7711> ese es el resultado
<Tarrasquero> eso se pretendia
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update
<CrisRM7711> mira esto https://blog.desdelinux.net/despues-instalar-deepin-15-4/
<CrisRM7711> voy lo pongo
<Tarrasquero> no es ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> es deepin?
<CrisRM7711> es ubuntu pero deepin es un actualizacion
<CrisRM7711> ;
<CrisRM7711> ;)
<CrisRM7711> https://justpaste.it/1etjz  <---- resultado de sudo apt update
<CrisRM7711> es muy facil de instalar deepin
<Tarrasquero> CrisRM7711: tienes varios repos en ese directorio que te dan error
<CrisRM7711> tiene efectos y da opcion de cambiar el aspecto
<CrisRM7711> zi
<Tarrasquero> los de chrome y tal...
<CrisRM7711> eso es curioso
<Tarrasquero> para hacerlo mas rapido...
<CrisRM7711> por que en ubuntu se me hacia imposible meter chrome
<Tarrasquero> y no pierdas nada
<Tarrasquero> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list.d-old
<CrisRM7711> yo lo guardo en los cajones
<CrisRM7711> yeah
 * CrisRM7711 es broma
<Tarrasquero> CrisRM7711: hiciste el ultimo comando?
<CrisRM7711> si
<CrisRM7711> el update
<CrisRM7711> esta mas arriba
<Tarrasquero> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list.d-old
<CrisRM7711> https://justpaste.it/1etjz  <---- resultado de sudo apt update
<CrisRM7711> no existe el .d
<CrisRM7711> solo sources.list
<Tarrasquero> no
<CrisRM7711> ya puesto a decir te digo lo que tengo en /usr/share/applications   ---->>  https://justpaste.it/1etjz
<Tarrasquero> CrisRM7711: a ver...
<Tarrasquero> tienes repos adicionales en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lo que sea
<Tarrasquero> para que no te de error el update o comentas una a una las entradas en cada archivo o mueves la carpeta entera
<Tarrasquero> es imposible que no exista ya que estan en los pastes que mandaste
<Tarrasquero> W: El objetivo Translations (main/i18n/Translation-es_ES) está configurado varias veces en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list:3 y /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list:1
<Tarrasquero> W = warnig
<CrisRM7711> si
<CrisRM7711> cierto
<CrisRM7711> existe es un directorio
<CrisRM7711> .d
<Tarrasquero> pues eso
<Tarrasquero> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list.d-old
<CrisRM7711> sources.list.d ----> https://justpaste.it/1etjz
<CrisRM7711> eso es lo que tengo
<CrisRM7711> instale el steam que por cierto no me va
<Tarrasquero> mueve la carpeta entera y ya tendras tiempo de arreglar el contenido... lo que interesa es instalar las librerias i386
<CrisRM7711> okk
<CrisRM7711> ya
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update funciona
<Tarrasquero> ?
<CrisRM7711> el steam es curioso me va con wine xDDD
<CrisRM7711> apt-get ?
<CrisRM7711> o sudo apt update?
<CrisRM7711> em
 * CrisRM7711 sudo apt-get update <---- dio esto https://justpaste.it/1etjz
<CrisRM7711> fallo
<CrisRM7711> yo pongo sin get
<CrisRM7711> lol
<Tarrasquero> curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/artful/sources_caa3dfa731da4c9055f8bc4cde8275aa04a77fa4.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> no tenia el pais...
<Tarrasquero> y bien?
 * CrisRm71 sudo apt-get update <---- dio esto https://justpaste.it/1etjz
<CrisRm71> aver
<CrisRm71> Tarrasquero:
<Tarrasquero> curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/artful/sources_caa3dfa731da4c9055f8bc4cde8275aa04a77fa4.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<CrisRm71> me sale un cuadro de dialogo de actualizacion de software
<Tarrasquero> ya te puse el modificado
<CrisRm71> El equipo necesita reiniciarse para finalizar la instalacion de las actualizaciones
<CrisRm71> 3 botones
<CrisRm71> Configuracion... | Reiniciar mas tarde | Reiniciar ahora
<CrisRm71> pongo eso Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> si
<CrisRm71> otra vez
<CrisRm71> ok
<CrisRm71> dio esto --> https://justpaste.it/1etjz
<Tarrasquero> ahora sudo apt-get update
<CrisRm71> 50 MB
 * CrisRm71 sudo apt-get update <--- https://justpaste.it/1etjz
<CrisRm71> ahora si :)
<Tarrasquero> instala las librerias
<CrisRm71> cual es la diferencia
<CrisRm71> entre apt y apt-get
 * CrisRm71 mmmmmmm
 * CrisRm71 mira la pared
<Tarrasquero> apt-get es mas estable
<CrisRm71> osea apt-get instala librerias no?
<Tarrasquero> no
<CrisRm71> ah
<Tarrasquero> el paquete que quieres instlar te pide unas librerias 32bits
<Tarrasquero> instalalas
<CrisRm71> que paquete?
<Tarrasquero> juas...
<Tarrasquero> no me lo creo
<Tarrasquero> 19:52 < CrisRM7711> me da el siguiente error al instalar secondlife
<Tarrasquero> haz... sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-sdl
<CrisRm71> eso ya lo hize
<acacio> CrisRm71,  apt es la expresion corta o simplñificada de apt-get
<Tarrasquero> acacio: apt no se recomienda en scripts y tal
<Tarrasquero> mejor apt-get :P
<CrisRm71> yo siempre pongo apt update
<CrisRm71> excepto que instala algun paquete
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  yo siempre suelo usar completa la sentencia sudo apt-get
<acacio> asi me evito lios
<CrisRm71> la cosa es que el  paquete viene comprimido
<CrisRm71> hize un tar xvf secon....
<CrisRm71> y luego ./install.s
<CrisRm71> y luego ./install.sh
<CrisRm71> se instala en application
<CrisRm71> y luego ./secondlife
<CrisRm71> ahora que tengo que hacer mas ...
<CrisRm71> me pide reinicar el sistema
<CrisRm71> reinicio ?? Tarrasquero
<CrisRm71> wee
 * CrisRm71 ha hablado
<CrisRm71> !cafe Tarrasquero
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'cafe'.
<CrisRm71> xd
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install -f
<CrisRm71> ...
<CrisRm71> instala que¡
<Tarrasquero> solo eso
<Tarrasquero> -f
<Tarrasquero> para asegurarnos
<CrisRm71> de que no hize upgrade?
<Tarrasquero> pues reinicia
<CrisRm71> https://justpaste.it/1etjz <<<-----sudo apt-get install -f
<Tarrasquero> pero algo actualizaste
<Tarrasquero> ya que te pide reinicio
<CrisRm71> asegurarnos de que?
<Tarrasquero> reinicia
<CrisRm71> ahora te leo sigo aqui xD
<Tarrasquero> CrisRm71: te pide el reinicio por que actualizaste el kernel
<Tarrasquero> reinicia
<Tarrasquero> acuerdate de revertir la arquitectura
<Tarrasquero> sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i386
<Tarrasquero> y sudo apt-get update
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sobre todo sean felices :-)
<CrisRm71> aqui estoy
 * CrisRm71 hizo upgrade despues de reiniciar <--- https://justpaste.it/1etmn  Tarrasquero 
<CrisRm71> Tarrasquero: viste
<CrisRm71> eso de revertir por que?
<Tarrasquero> bueno el sistema que utilizas es 64 no 32
<CrisRm71> y ...?
<CrisRm71> quero second
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Tarrasquero> no lo hagas
<Tarrasquero> dejalo tal cual
<CrisRm71> ok
<Tarrasquero> pero tendras que especificar en la instalacion de futuros paquetes la arquitectura
<Tarrasquero> por ejemplo curl:amd64
<Tarrasquero> o en el caso de que quieras curl:i386
<Tarrasquero> voy a comerrrrrr
<CrisRm71> de acuerdo que aproveche Tarrasquero
<CrisRm71> gracias
<CrisRm71> compa
<CrisRm71> !cafe
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'cafe'.
<CrisRm71> !agua
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'agua'.
<CrisRm71> !beber
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'beber'.
<CrisRm71> !rpm
<kubot> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Tarrasquero> CrisRm71: pudiste ejecutar el programa?
<Albertx> hi
<Albert|ES> buenas
<Albert|ES> como creo un archivo aqui
<Albert|ES> sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_precise.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<Tarrasquero> curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/artful/sources_caa3dfa731da4c9055f8bc4cde8275aa04a77fa4.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> curl http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_precise.list | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<Tarrasquero> la 2
<Tarrasquero> quizas tee no sea el idoneo
<Tarrasquero> pues si, es el idoneo
<Albert|ES> y ahora update
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Tarrasquero> !next
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'next'.
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-22
<Tarrasquero> CrisRm71: como va? :°
<loquox> java
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-23
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les imlumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos ; Feliz Navidad :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-24
 * acacio hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-18
<Endimion> hola
<MrTulias> hola
 * Endimion pasen linda noche , mañana mais👽
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-19
<salapin> Buenas tardes!!! una pregunta, alguno de ustedes sabe decirme si puedo hacer funcionar en mi tablet teclast tbook 11 el sistema operativo que da nombre a esta sala!
<salapin> ¿?¿??
<salapin> el procesador es chery trail
<GridCube> ni idea
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-22
<Acacio> hola
<GridCube> ola
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-23
<Acacio> hola
<MrTulias> hola
 * Acacio pasen linda noche feliz navidad jo jo jo
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-16
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-17
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-21
<delarosaz3> Hola
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> alguien ha instalado android sdk en ubuntu bionic ?
<marcfp> me da un error
<marcfp> y no se por donde cojerlo
<marcfp> ./sdkmanager --list
<marcfp> Error occurred during initialization of boot layer
<marcfp> java.lang.module.FindException: Module java.xml.bind not found
<marcfp> me da este error
<GridCube> lo googleaste?
<GridCube> ni idea por mi parte
<marcfp> si, lo busque
<marcfp> antes de este error ... me salie este otro
<GridCube> marcfp: parece que no estas usando la version de java que el sdk necesita
<marcfp> GridCube: me salie este error :
<marcfp> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/xml/bind/annotation/XmlSchema
<marcfp> 	at com.android.repository.api.SchemaModule$SchemaModuleVersion.<init>(SchemaModule.java:156)
<marcfp> 	at com.android.repository.api.SchemaModule.<init>(SchemaModule.java:75)
<marcfp> 	at com.android.sdklib.repository.AndroidSdkHandler.<clinit>(AndroidSdkHandler.java:81)
<marcfp> 	at com.android.sdklib.tool.sdkmanager.SdkManagerCli.main(SdkManagerCli.java:73)
<marcfp> 	at com.android.sdklib.tool.sdkmanager.SdkManagerCli.main(SdkManagerCli.java:48)
<marcfp> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlSchema
<marcfp> 	at java.base/jdk.internal.loader.BuiltinClassLoader.loadClass(BuiltinClassLoader.java:581)
<marcfp> 	at java.base/jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoaders.java:178)
<marcfp> 	at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:521)
<marcfp> 	... 5 more
<marcfp> GridCube: encontre este tutorial :
<GridCube> marcfp por favor no peges tanto texto
<GridCube> usa pastebin o algo
<marcfp> disculpa
<GridCube> y como dije no sé mucho de este tema, pero por lo que veo por el primer error que pegaste es que tenes una version de java que no es la que el sdk requiere
<marcfp> GridCube: como puedo saber la versión de sdk que tengo ?
<GridCube> no sé
<GridCube> vos la estas instalando
<GridCube> fijate en el sitio de donde lo bajaste?
<marcfp> android-studio-ide-191.6010548-linux.tar.gz
<marcfp> android-ndk-r20b-linux-x86_64.zip
<marcfp> baje estos 2 ficheros
<marcfp> hay un tercero
<marcfp> sdk-tools-linux-4333796.zip
<marcfp> este
<GridCube> en algun lado te tiene que decir que version de java requiere
<marcfp> el sdk ?
<GridCube> que estas tratando de instalar?
<marcfp> estoy tratando de instalar la suite para desarrollar con c++ y qt para android
<marcfp> y me he encontrado que tengo que instalar estos 3 ficheros
<GridCube> ok, no tenes un flatpack or algo que ya venga con todo?
<marcfp> que es un flatpack ?
<GridCube> un metapaquete que crea una instalación dedicada de algo con todas sus dependencias separadas del sistema
<GridCube> https://flathub.org/apps/details/com.google.AndroidStudio
<marcfp> a carajos!!!
<GridCube> no se si eso te va a funcionar o no
<GridCube> tenes que tener cuidado cuando instalas cosas que no sabes de donde vienen
<GridCube> pero es mas facil
<marcfp> mmmm
<marcfp> GridCube:instale software de las webs "orginales"
<marcfp> no instale de cualquier sitio
<GridCube> si, ya se, te hablo de este flatpak
<GridCube> no es "oficial"
<GridCube> no debería tener nada maligno ni nada, pero siempre conviene tener cuidado
<GridCube> che marcfp
<GridCube> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/android-sdk
<GridCube> en el centro de software tenes el sdk
<GridCube> con un simple "sudo apt install android-sdk" debería funcionar
<GridCube> esta en los repos
<marcfp> a ver
<marcfp> por lo que sobreentiendo, el problema sera de la versión de java ...
<marcfp> me esta instalando java 11 y yo tenia java 8
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> que fue lo primero que dije?
<marcfp> a la mierda
<marcfp> no lo consigo
<GridCube> probá con el flatpak?
<marcfp> si ...i no me funcionó
<GridCube> boo
<GridCube> lo siento pero ni idea
<marcfp> https://imagebin.ca/v/566Jm0cpkw0v
<marcfp> GridCube: mira lo que me sale
<marcfp> instal·lando el paquete de ubuntu
<GridCube> marcfp: si ejecutas sdkmanager en una terminal que dice?
<marcfp> GridCube: un segundo
<marcfp> https://pastebin.com/S74Gna2h
<marcfp> que creo recordar que era el problema que tenia que añadir una linea en sdkmanager
<GridCube> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kjtIg30d/
<GridCube> https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/install-android-sdk-manager-ubuntu/
<marcfp> GridCube: era este el tutorial que he seguido
<GridCube> mmhm
<marcfp> GridCube: error mio
<marcfp> creo
<GridCube> :)
<marcfp> he llegao a lo mismo donde estava
<marcfp> module java.se.ee not found
<marcfp> a ver :S
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> es que SDK requiere una versión de java que ya no se usa mas
<GridCube> entonces busca cosas que estan eliminadas
<GridCube> https://stackoverflow.com/a/55753100
<GridCube> marcfp: probá con esto https://snapcraft.io/android-studio
<GridCube> pero capaz que antes necesitas eliminar todo lo que ya hayas instalado ?
<marcfp> no puedo usar snap
<marcfp> GridCube: gracias
<marcfp> voy a dejarlo por ahora
<marcfp> otro dia seguiré
<marcfp> estoy k.o. por hoy
<marcfp> gracias
<marcfp> GridCube: ha sido error mio
<marcfp> instalando el android studio, creo que lo solucionaré todo
<marcfp> GridCube: al final me ha funcionado ...
<marcfp> se tiene que descargar todo des del android studio ...
<marcfp> no se tiene que hacer ninguna instalación más a parte del android studio
<GridCube> Excelente
<GridCube> Felicidades
<GridCube> :)
<marcfp> pero de aqui a poder programar gui's con qt usando c++ ... creo que aún me queda mucho camino, per desgracia
<marcfp> GridCube: gracias
<marcfp> esto lo tendré que hacer tambien con debian stable
<marcfp> a ver como me las apaño
<marcfp> :S
<GridCube> Debería ser lo mismo
<marcfp> debian estable usa versiones muchas mas viejas que ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-22
<fenixir> Hola que formato me recomiendan para un disco secundario de almacenamiento?
